# Sticky  LINDA's Calcium Info



## cookies4marilyn

Linda - This is for those who keep asking about the calcium, I have brought up your original post - if there is anything you want to update or change, then just post this entry and cut and paste it into the reply, and I will remove this section - I am going give this topic link to those who inquire. If you want to make a new thread yourself - please feel free and I can delete this one - I am wondering, since we have so many inquiries about the calcium - would you or the folks here like me to make this a featured thread at the top? Just let me know! ~ Marilyn







===========================================This is what has helped me for more than 7 years (since 1998) with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG ( This should be calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try.Take Care,Linda edited to change years of success!!







===============================


----------



## LNAPE

Marilyn,The only thing you need to change is it has been 7 years now of success and I try to pass the info along whenever someone puts their email address in their profile but a lot of people don't so I do think it would be a good idea to keep this in the forefront after all this time I still get lots of emails with questions and I do answer all of them quickly.Thanks for the interest in keeping this information going.You can always tell people to email me if they like I am happy to help if I can so if you want to post my email address please feel free to do so.Linda


----------



## 21879

Hi, I am new here. I have have IBS,D. Since I was a little girl, over 30 years now (ouch that age thing hurts) Gallblader out 21 years ago.I have started taking the Caltrate 600 Plus. What a major difference, my life has turned around. I can't thank you enough. I was wondering if this is hereditary? My Dad has IBS, and 4 out of my 7 children have it.Thank you again, you saved my life, also my children. We are all taking it.







Jeanne


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

HI Linda and MArylyn, I forgot to ask but do I still take citrucel with the calcium?Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

kitkay17,Whether you take both is your prefference. I always had trouble with the fiber making me cramp and being bloated and could not seem to get that worked out. The fiber alone can do the trick if you time it right and get the right amount and take it daily. It is better to take only what you need to get control of the diarrhea. Everything has side effect and the side effect of calcium carbonate is constipation so too much can be bad. So play with the dose to see what helps and stick with it.Linda


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Yes fiber makes me bloat and gives me indegestion too, but if it helps my D I will deal with other side affects right now.Thanks


----------



## 18061

> quote:Originally posted by kitkat17:Yes fiber makes me bloat and gives me indegestion too, but if it helps my D I will deal with other side affects right now.Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Hi All,I am leaving today for a long weekend in TN. I will be back Sunday so if anyone is looking for calcium help email me and I will answer them soon.I hope anyone who had tried the calcium will post their success so other may give it a try. And if you are not successful I am always glad to offer any help I can with all the feedback I get from others and my own success.Linda


----------



## 17395

I have suffered with IBS-D for over twenty years. The only thing that seemed to help was Lotronex. Now I have been taking only calcium for about a month and I am very happy with the early results. I have not had an accident since I started and I have more time to get to a restroom without having to run. I am thinking about trying to eat some of my taboo foods, but will probably wait a while longer. I am very glad for Linda's calcium advice. Keep up the good work! Have been taking calcium for almost a year now and am very happy with results. Can now eat out and have about any thing I want in moderation with no ill effects. Thanks!!!!!!!!!Linda!


----------



## 18011

I have been taking the calcium carbonate for almost 2 weeks now. I started while in the middle of 3 weeks of daily attacks (severe) and now....no problems! So far, so good for me!


----------



## 20220

Hi Linda, My name is Terri. I just stumbled upon your website. I have been suffering for so many years w/IBS and D. 2 years ago I had my gall bladder out and i cant believe it has gotten so much worse. I could just cry sometimes, its so upsetting. I am going to try the calcuim you recommend and I am hoping it works. Thanks , Terri


----------



## LNAPE

Terri,I am glad you are going to try the calcium. Be sure to follow this instructions as close as you can and do start with 1/2 tablet instead of a full tablet for the first 3 days to let your body adjust to the calcium so the indigestion and gas is not bad. Be consistent and take it daily with your food. Please feel free to email me if things do not go well and you need some more assistance. If you are on other meds be sure to check to see if it is okay to take the calcium with them or you may have to time it at a different time than the other meds. I think you will be surprised as to how fast and how well this can work. Let us know the results.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

terry31950,Thanks for letting us know the calcium is helping you.meepcat,I wanted to check to see if you are still doing well with the calcium or if I can assist you.Linda


----------



## 22516

Hey everyone,This is my first post.I'm thinking I have IBS, although it's undiagnosed. For most of my life, I have suffered from a "nervous stomach", with D-attacks brought on by stress and regular, sudden urges to "go" throughout the day (I can easily tell you where the bathrooms are located in most stores and restaurants in the area) I didn't think too much of all this (thinking it was "normal" for me, but roughly 6 weeks ago, I was hit with D throughout the day, and it hasn't gone away since. I assumed that it was brought on by stress (At the time, I was finishing a particularly challenging course in my Master's program, I was interviewing for jobs, my Mother was flying in to visit to see my new home, and my spouse was given orders to deploy to Iraq....no wonder I had diarrhea!)Well, it hasn't gone away since...not a single day with a normal bowel movement. I was beginning to think I had a parasite or something, but then someone suggested IBS. So, since I am still 3 weeks away from my new health insurance kicking in, I am looking for ways to manage my diarrhea (worst in the morning, and sometimes I have it after lunch, too). I stumbled upon this calcium thread and it was just the type of thing I was looking for. It just so happens that I already had the Caltrate 600+D on the shelf, and I just took my first dose a few minutes ago. I really hope it helps.I know this is kind of rambling and i don't want to clutter the thread, but I wanted to mention my situation, see if it sounds familiar, and also to ask how long it takes to see an improvement with the Calcium (if there is one).Thanks for a great forum and thanks in advance for any advice, or insight, anyone can give.PS--I am a 27yo female in otherwise stellar health and with a pristine medical past.


----------



## LNAPE

PlanB,I hope you started with 1/2 tablet at each meal for the first 3 days so you can adjust to taking the calcium. You may experience gas and indigestion and you must take it with food also. After 3 days of this you then can adjust the amount and timing to make it work better for you. I am here to help if you need it and email me if you like.Linda


----------



## 19047

thank you. I will try it. I will try anything to help this curse...thanks so much.


----------



## 16179

Thanks for posting this. I'm new to this site and have been experiencing symptoms of IBS-D for a while now. I will give this calcium a shot. I hope it helps. *crosses fingers*


----------



## smtrex

hi ihave been following linda's info 1/2 caltrate 3 times a day but still have bad diarreah took 1/2 immodium twice to calm it down . this has been a really bad episode. been off and on for 4 years ,returning after a 20 year break. anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## LNAPE

suzi,I will help if I can. Do you take any other meds and that means vitamins and other over the counter things. If you take vitamins stop them for now. Vitamin A C E and magnesium in them cause diarrhea. If you take things like maalox it contains magnesium and this too can cause diarrhea. Are you taking the calcium with food and at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Remember you are on the starting dose so you may need to work up to a full 3 tablets a day for control. Have you been having any indigestion or gas since you began. Remember too your system is most likely irritated inside and needs some time to heal. Hang in with me and don't give us just yet.Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## smtrex

hi , thanks for your prompt reply. I sent you three emails yesterday and they were all returned mailer-daemon. so now i am trying to post as well as e-mail. I still have gall bladder, but do have bad gas andslight indigestion since the calcium. yesterday had another diarreha attack ,am now up to 2 caltrate600's, is it ok to take 1 immodium ,otherwise i can not stop the D. ?my stomach is still sore from all the trips to potty in the last 4 years, particularly awful the last 2 weeks. any suggestions? my e- mail is swagner358###aol.com.Suzi


----------



## LNAPE

suzi,I sent you an email so hopefully we got that straightened out. If you take things for indigestion and gas you may find that most of the stuff has magnesium in it so that is not a good choice. Simethicone is good for gas. You can work you way up to 3 tablets a day but if you need to go out and stop the d for now you can use immodium. Please don't give up yet it takes a little tweeking and hopefully you will feel better.Linda


----------



## 14043

Since finding this forum about 3 months ago, I started the Caltrate 600 Plus D, and things are LOOKING UP!







I have discovered one small drawback...constipation and now a horrible case of HEMMIES!







At first, I completely cut out the calcium but that took me all the way back to square one. So, I've just started re-introducing the supplement to my daily regime and it's working on the "Big D" part of things...now if I could just fix the other. Oy! It's always something!


----------



## 17425

Linda,What were your main symptoms that the calcium helped eliminate?


----------



## LNAPE

debsave,You are having a problem lots of people have and you may want to try the Caltratee 600 plus D with the added minerals. It has around 40 mg of magnesium per tablet and this can help with the constipation. You also may need to adjust to 1/2 tablet at regular intervals or at least at one of your meals. I know you have found out it really can help to control the diarrhea now getting the dose right is next. And you also found out not taking it will bring the diarrhea right back. It is a control not a cure.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

B,Well it stopped the D and with that stopped the cramping pain the sick feeling I had when I put the first bit of food in my mouth the gas and bloating and the noise (gurgling sound I constantly had). The anxiety went after knowing the calcium would hold and I did not have to worry I had time to get to the bathroom. Eating became more enjoyable and eating out is now a common thing for me and eating most everything I want. PMS got better after about 3 months of being on the calcium. Linda


----------



## LNAPE

B,I also had the mucus and yellowish bile colored BM and now it is a normal brown what ever a normal brown is. No more of the acid burn when going.Linda


----------



## 18011

Linda....so far, so good. I had an attack a few days ago, but that's the first one since starting on the calcium this summer.







I also had my gallbladder out in March and it sent my IBS into orbit!!! I'm still not able to eat a lot of things, but I'm slowly pulling it together! Between the calcium, the librax, the citrocel, and the ibs diet from another site, I'm doing pretty well!


----------



## LNAPE

meepcat,Thanks for posting and your note may give someone else the courage to try something so simple thinking it could never work but I know it has helped me when nothing else did. You may consider yourself as having IBS but more than likely it is bile salts diarrhe since having your gall bladder removed and if you had diarrhea before it could be because the gall bladder was not functioning properly and causing the problem. Remember it is no cure and only a control you must take daily. Good news though as to you are doing better now.Linda


----------



## 14013

hi i am so going to go buy this tomorow had D again tonight really bad, one question though, i have extremes right now of D then C for like 5 days then i even tried taking flax seed oil tablets the other day and it didnt make me go which it used to, so is there a way of taking it to stop the D but take something else along side it to gently keep you slightly regular?


----------



## LNAPE

Can you say if you get diarrhea then you take something to make it stop like imodium and that may stop you up for a few days then the diarrhea will hit you again.I know here in the States they have come out with metimucel and calcium together I have not tried this but maybe this could help.Linda


----------



## 14013

yeah thats what happens, just been to holland and barretts and have now decided they are rubbish, i bought this one just called high strength calcium 600mg plus vitamin D 3 pg ( i think thats a p it has the top cut off it though so its either a printing error or it means something else)is this one okay to take, its the best they had and it contains calcium 600mgvitamin D 3 pg (i know for sure thats not a p because its the same on the back but thats the nearest character i can get on the key board)then lower down it saysingerdiantscalcium carbonate, stabilisers (sodium carboxmethyl-cellulose, hydroxpropyl methylcellolose), anti caking agents agent (magnesium stearate), vitamin D.it says take one or two a day with meals so im just going to take one in a minute after ive had some food, or should i take half like somewhere earlier said? i havent looked in the bottle yet to see if they are the type of tablets i can get in half though so i dont know if that would be possible anyway yeti just added to this message but it didnt post so i will type again lol, i just bought some high strength aloe vera tablets too are these okay to have together and would they work well along side each other?oh and i bought some high strength aloe vera tablets too to take along side, would these too work okay against each other?


----------



## 14013

update - i took half a one about halfeay through eating but ive been getting a few pains, i dont know if this is because i had bad D yesterday though pleassssse dont ket me get it again tonight!


----------



## LNAPE

Sphhie,Lets start slow here. It sounds like you have the right form of calcium carbonate with vitamin D. Do not take the aloe vera with it you must take as few things as possible so you can know if the calcium is going to work. If you add other things you will not know which is helping or hurting. DO start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Do not take any vitamins. Check any other meds for side effects to see if any can cause you diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 14013

okay thanks, well i just took another half another one this morning and luckily i havent already tried any aloe vera so i will leave it for now, i woke up at like 7am feeling as though i had trapped wind which is very unusual as i rarely get this problem, however it was minor really it went away by itself and i went back to sleep. havent had D yet, havent been to the loo yet either, i think about day 5 is the telling time because thats when ive been getting it in a cycle for the past weeks


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,Gas can be a problem for the first 3 days usually with the calcium then it goes away as the body adjusts. You can take simethicone if you need to for that. Watch not to take any anti acids with magnesium this will cause diarrhea in some cases.DO not eat lettuce either this is a trigger for most diarrhea suffers.Linda


----------



## 14013

ooo still havent been to the toilet, need something i can take soon with calcium to help me go but i dont know if flax seed oil is allowed with calcium also nearly died this morning getting half a tablet jammed in my throat im scared to have another tonight! help is there any easier forms of calcium to take im so rubbish with tablets


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,Well it seems the calcium is doing what it does constipates. This not what you want either. You need to stop the calcium until you go so how long has it been.After you get things going again then start back on the calcium and 1/2 with breakfast and 1/2 with dinner may be enough for you.Here in the US we have a chewable Caltrate Brand that comes in a orange and white box maybe you can get a chewable one there with the calcium carbonate and vitamin D.Stay in touch so we can maybe get this worked out.Linda


----------



## 15894

Hey Linda, I just popped a half tab of Caltrate. I had these layin around the house , but was afraid the calcium would cause more stones...Go figure huh?...If this stuff workz, you'd be my hero for Life!!!


----------



## LNAPE

AJD111,I know I have a large following of calcium users I have been giving help and support over the last seven plus years and I am sure I have thousands of users that have expressed there gratitude also becaue they have been getting help by taking calcium.You do need to look at what you are currently doing and stop all the things you can with your doctors okay and that means OTC things also.Everything has some sort of side effect and calcium carbonate has constipation as a side effect and because of the way it goes through the system and soaks up fluids this can help control the diarrhea but it must be taken every day at regular intervals to keep it working.Some of those who suffer from constipation also need to look at what they take and if they are on calcium this may be the cause of the constipation. There are different forms of calcium you can take to help either condition.I am always glad to pass the info along and as I see people on the message board who I think the calcium may help I pass the info on to them if they post there email. Let me know how you do and if you need help just send me and email with what you are doing and what you take and I will see if I can offer you some of the feedback from many users I have gotten over the years.Linda


----------



## 15894

Linda how long does it take for the calcium to start working??..Thanks!!!


----------



## LNAPE

AJD111,I noticed from the first day of taking it I had less discomfort when eating. I did suffer from some gas but it went away and I also took a full pill because at that time I did not know all I know now and it is better to start with 1/2 pill with your 3 daily meals to slowly get used to taking the calcium. If you do have gas you can take simethicone. But since the diarrhea had stopped I put up with it then it stopped also. Some do not take the right form or take it in the right way and give up. So it is important to do that. Some take a week or so some can take a month or so but most get some sort of relief pretty quick. It is a matter of adjusting the dose and the timing of the dose to get it to work the best it can for you.Linda


----------



## 16946

I'm new and read about adding calcium to my diet. I was already taking Omega 3 oils and psillium caps (pill form), so I added the Caltrate with my pill intake. I can't believe the difference. In a month, I reduced my D "attacks" to only two, and they were food related (as in I ate things that I *knew* would trigger an attack). I can't believe the difference it has made for me. I'm so glad I tried the calcium supplement with vitamin D.This combined with acupuncture has really made a difference in my digestive system.


----------



## 14013

what does vitamin D actually do? oh and success today by the way, not too bad so im gonna carry on and see how it goes


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie22,Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Many who use the sun screens to block the sun may not get enough of this vitamin also.Linda


----------



## tltrull

Linda, thanks for the info. I have been on Lotronex almost a year now, but it stopped working months ago. I got some Caltrate...so far so good, but I think I'll need to switch to chewables, these big pills are killing me!


----------



## LNAPE

tltrull,I am surprised the Lotronex stopped working but it is people like you that will help the researcher try to find out why because you must have had to be watched closly while being on the medicine. I am here if you have questions about the calcium and if you have trouble let me know and maybe I can offer some help.Linda


----------



## 14013

if you have trigger foods, ie pizza which im having tonight can calcium help from the side effects from that, like instead of taking 1/2 a tablet after i eat i could take a full one to make sure and it wouldnt give me D?


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,I have done that before and it has worked for me and others also have reported to me this has helped. I think with Pizza it could be the tomato sauce causing the problem so if you could limit the amount of tomato sauce maybe scrape some of it off and eat the pizza like that for now it may help. I now eat pizza without a problem but some have less sauce than others so you my look for that. In time as your insides heal you will be able to eat more of the things you thought you could not right now use senseable limits of acid food and lettuce is almost a no no when I eat out always.Linda


----------



## 14013

thats interesting, i thought it was the cheese, and wheat, i eat tomato ketchup with absolutely everything, does that count as the same thing? i just took a full tablet after i ate so hopefully i can fluke it, i just love pizza so much. sometimes i get away with it sometimes i dont its a funny thing


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,Yes it does include Ketchup but maybe the ketchup is not in the large quanity as it is on a pizza. It also could be part of your suffering now that you know this maybe you can pay attention as to how much you eat at one time. Small amounts seem to be just fine with me since getting control with the calcium maybe this will be with you too after you give you insides a little time to heal.Linda


----------



## tltrull

> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:tltrull,I am surprised the Lotronex stopped working but it is people like you that will help the researcher try to find out why because you must have had to be watched closly while being on the medicine. I am here if you have questions about the calcium and if you have trouble let me know and maybe I can offer some help.Linda


Still taking the lotronex(it still works sometimes when I cycle it by taking it for a while, when it stops working I stop for a while and start over), started the calcium 2 days ago and no D! I have had some cramping like I needed to go...1st time it was just a normal bm(WOW)2nd it was nothing. I have only been taking it 2x daily, 12 hours apart with my lotronex. I have been pondering stopping the lotronex for a while to see if the calcium will be enough, or if it is a combo of the two.Yeah I think its funny the lotronex is no longer working right as well. It used to be 1mg 2x daily was too much and 1 would constipate, but now max dose isnt enough.


----------



## 14252

> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:Can you say if you get diarrhea then you take something to make it stop like imodium and that may stop you up for a few days then the diarrhea will hit you again.I know here in the States they have come out with metimucel and calcium together I have not tried this but maybe this could help.Linda


is it ok to take the calcium carbonate with immodium as i would like to try the calcium but i fell i would also need to take immodium for extra security.


----------



## LNAPE

geme,Many have started the calcium with immodium and this is okay. I know if you are now doing something you confident in or atleast are able to function somewhat then do continue. When you find out how the calcium works with you then work your way off of the immodium and you will feel much better. Let me know if I can help. And try to start slow with the calcium and that is 1/2 tablet with you daily meals to let the body adjust to it. You may have a little gas and indigestion the first few days but try to cope if you can. If you need something for gas use simethicone and watch out for anti acids with magneisum this will add to the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 14252

> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:geme,Many have started the calcium with immodium and this is okay. I know if you are now doing something you confident in or atleast are able to function somewhat then do continue. When you find out how the calcium works with you then work your way off of the immodium and you will feel much better. Let me know if I can help. And try to start slow with the calcium and that is 1/2 tablet with you daily meals to let the body adjust to it. You may have a little gas and indigestion the first few days but try to cope if you can. If you need something for gas use simethicone and watch out for anti acids with magneisum this will add to the diarrhea.Linda


thanks for the quick reply linda i am going to try it then i will leave you know how i get on,thanks very much for your help,fingers crossed.


----------



## 14013

uh oh i can feel a bad episode coming on, hopefully nothing will come of it but im feeling gripey, mind you i have been taking one whole one a day instead of two halfs because they are easier to swallow as a whole, maybe thats why, i think i might try and change it to two wholes a day because halfs are so difficult for me, plus ive had to swallow them with pop on a couple of occasions which is probably bad, and i had pizza friday so that could contribute maybe


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,The pizza must have went well on Friday is that correct. It should not effect you now. I know it is hard to swallow that 1/2 tablet. There is a chewable in the Caltrate brand in an orange and white bottle maybe you could locate a chewable. You do need to take the dose spread out because once it works it way thorugh the system if you do not add more then you may get diarrhea again. Let me ask do you usually have a certain time of day which you have diarrhea. If so we can do something a little different.Linda


----------



## 14013

i usually get it on a night, after dinner maybe 8 or 9. ive been taking just one at dinner time because i forget and have been so busy during the day to eat, it didnt happen last night just pain for a while so maybe thats a good sign!


----------



## LNAPE

SOPHIE,Just taking the one may be enough for you if you only have it at night take one at dinner as you have been doing and see how it goes. I am glad you did not have an attack last night. Things are looking up for you.Linda


----------



## 14252

Hi Linda been looking for calcium carbonate today the only ones i found are dissolvable with vitamin d they do not contain magnesium though will these do.


----------



## LNAPE

geme,Do they have 600 mg of calcium carbonate. If they do this should be a good place to start.Linda


----------



## 14252

Linda they are 400mg per tablet is that any good or not.


----------



## LNAPE

geme,since we start by breaking the 600 mg in half you may not want to break yours because you would most likely not get enough of the calcium. So start with a full tablet with your 3 daily meals and see what happens. Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## 14013

well ive started on two whole tablets a day, one after breakfast and one after dinner, i have eaten some junky things today like sugered almonds and salt and vinegar flavoured crisps and my achey tum has started not long after i started feeling like "oh why did i eat all that sugery fatty stuff" so it may be that or the new upage of the calcium dosage, dont know yet what will come of this achey gripey tum!so thats my update, looking for a good amount to take, when i get paid i will look into chewable calcium forms. also want to look at that new probiotic and see about this caltrate calcium that you were talking about, might see if i can get it sent over here in the UK


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,You may want to hold off on eating the vinegar flavoured crisps this adds acid to the stomach and may give you some trouble. Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## Arnie W

Hi, Linda.I'm a bit of an imposter here because my digestive problems are neither D nor C as such, just plenty of bms every day. You kindly sent me the protocol for taking calcium carbonate about half a year ago. I used it for about 4 months and started again recently a few days ago.Last week I had a bone mineral density test and my reading puts me at a moderate to high risk of a fracture and I was told to up my calcium intake. I forgot to mention to the therapist that I had actually been taking a calcium supp and didn't remember until I got home. I was surprised that my reading was so low, esp as I do huge amounts of exercising. As with many other IBSers I had been shunning dairy and I also have a high caffeine and protein intake, which would probably mean that the calcium is not absorbed as well. So I'm going to continue with the supps and gradually try to re-introduce dairy. I have read recently that dairy, however, is not such a good source of calcium as had been thought.


----------



## LNAPE

Arnie,Excercising is something that will make you need more calcium. You also need the vitamin d to help you absorb more of the calcium and if you can tolerate it magnesium also will help with the absorption. You may also have your thyroid checked to see if it is okay because this to can make a difference in the use of calcium by the body. Calcium will not correct the bone loss after it has occured there are drugs like fosamax that can do this. But taking the calcium will prevent further damage if your body is utilizing it properly.LindaLinda


----------



## tltrull

No D for me since I started taking the calcium with my Lotronex...YAY. Its been over a week!I had to cut back to both once a day because I got a little constipated even(not going at all or passing rocks LOL). If anything changes I will adjust the dose accordingly, but so far so good.


----------



## LNAPE

tltrull,This is good news for you. I would let your doctor know next time you visit. You may also want to consider being able to totally stop the Lotronex sometime soon as you see that the calcium may help you with the diarrhea and not have the side effects that Lotronex can have. I am glad you wrote to let us know of you success. Stay in touch as to how you are.Linda


----------



## Jurena

Linda, Don't think you'll remember me, but I tried the Calcium once before and had to much discomfort to stick with it. I thought, I might have had the burning D but I could be getting that mixed up with Digestive Enzymes. I know I can't take that without getting the burning. I decided to give calcium a try again and stick with it for more than a day. I usually can rely on immodium and it usually doesn't fail me. But it has twice this week so I think I need a new plan. Today I am starting my second day and it seems to be going much easier this time. I might take a dose of immodium if I have to go somewhere for insurance. I am still paranoid. Thanks for keeping the info posted. I hope this works.


----------



## 14013

jurena,maybe you were just unlucky last time, perhaps even you are one of those with a real bad paranoia about being ill so it happens, i mean im bad but maybe you are reallly bad with that, but i think its more likely it just needed more time to work with you, ive been taking it between 2 and 3 weeks and while ive had an achey tum a few times ive not got D as yet, touch wood. ive even eaten pizza, croissant, bread, a few choc and some cheese cake, always taking the calcium tab after and it hasnt given me D yet, so im hoping the good luck will last for me


----------



## Jurena

Sophie, I dunno know what it is. I seem to be very sensitive to everything. It was probably the gas last time that I couldn't handle because with the D you never know if it is just going to be gas so I wouldn't leave the house just for that reason. I probably just want a quick fix because even though I'm not working at the moment (I need to be, though), I always have things I need to be doing and just don't have time for this. I'm glad that you are doing well with the calcium. Hope it continues. I'm not sure why the immodium didn't work either. Maybe I have a bit of a bug and don't know it. That was my hope anyway.


----------



## LNAPE

Jurena, You do need more time than one day and taking immodium if you get diarrhea is okay. Do start with 1/2 tablet at each meal to let your system get used to taking the calcium. If you have gas you can take simethicone but if you take something else for the gas and indigestion you may get for the first 3 days make sure it does not contain magnesium as many of the antiacids do.Stay with us and maybe we can get it worked out this time. It is better if your stop any thing you can also because you will not know if the calcium is helping or hurting and if you are on something else you may have some sort of side effect from that also.Linda


----------



## Jurena

Thanks LInda. Today is day 3. Stool is definately formed but still going to bathroom often. Do you think that will slow down? I did take 1 immodium today just because I am paranoid and need to go out for a couple of hours. If I do have a problem I will probably contribute that to the immodium because I've been fine for the last couple of days without it.


----------



## LNAPE

Jurena,Have you been taking 1/2 tablet doses for the past 3 days. If you may want to increase the dose maybe of one of the tablets to a full tablet. Is there a certain time of day where it is worse than others.Go ahead if you feel more safe taking the immodium but as you say it may turn around and maybe tomorrow you will get diarrhea again.It takes time to trust your will be okay when starting something new like the calcium so don't worry hang in for a while to give it a good chance to work. You should go less often also.Linda


----------



## 14013

i hope it continues too but i may have spoke to soon, ive got work in 20 minutes and im starting to go to the toilet quite a bit and im sure its getting softer than it was, pleaseee dont let it turn into D at work ive got 4 hours to get through. also i nearly choked again this morning took 3 attempts this morning to swallow a hole tablet third time lucky, the first two tablets dissolved too much for me to swallow kept sticking to my tounge! i just havent got time to go and find some chewable ones i hope i didnt take too much though since i swallowed the third tablet first time but the first two may have dissolved quite a bit in my mouth


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,I hope thing did not get bad for you but I have found at the beginning if I did have an attack of diarrhea it was just one time and it was over but no pain. I know this gets scarry but do not give up too soon. Sometimes you also need to take a little time for yourself and get what you need to make things easier for you so find the time to get the chewable tabs or at least check online so you know where to run to when you get a moment.Linda


----------



## 14013

thanks well i took a couple of entracalm before i left for work so i could almost be sure i wouldnt get D. i dont know if i would have if i hadnt taken them but even if i did its probably because i have been going a bit too far with foods i shouldnt really have


----------



## Jurena

Linda, Yes, I've been taking 1/2 pill with meals. No repercussions today from the immodium. I usually don't have any aside from last week. I'm not sure what that was. My worst time is in the morning although if I'm going to have a bad time I'd prefer that, since I can then get it out of the way to go on with the day. Which dose do you think I should increase to a full pill? Oh, and I just got a call about a job I applied for a couple of months ago. They want me start of Tuesday. Now I'm nervous.Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Jurena,If you would move the dinner dose to a full tablet at bedtime with a small snack this should help you in the morning. It seems you are doing okay for now but I know the anxiety is still there and that is understandable. If you are going to start the new job and it is in the morning you have a few days now to make the dose change and see how you are.Linda


----------



## 14013

ok so now im worried, i told my boyfriends mum i was taking calcium tablets and she was like "oh you have to be really careful because apparently she was saying about how you can get gallstones or something from calcium deposits, i dont want to get them, what can i do?


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,Gall stones are made of mostly cholestrol she may have ment kidney stones and this too is not true. Oxalates are usually the cause of kidney stones and calcium actually helps rid the body of oxataltes and helps to prevent kidney stones. Just drink a normal amount of water to keep the kidneys flushed and as long as your body processes calcium correctly you should be fine. If you had a thyroid problem then you may need to check with the doctor on the calcium. In most cases we do not get enough calcium and enough sun light to get the vitamin d so you are most likely doing something good for your bones and your diarrhea.LindaLinda


----------



## 20476

Count me in among the "happy campers" who have tried the Caltrate+D! It has been 2 weeks now. Not a single episode of D. Unbelievable!!!! After reading Linda's advice, I took a look at the Calcium supplement I was using (NOW brand from the local health food store), and it had 500mg of magnesium. No wonder I was in the bathroom all the time.I stopped all lettuce, diet coke, dairy and chocolate (as per others' advice on this board) earlier. The only thing that made the difference for me was stopping the magnesium and starting the Caltrate.Thanks so much, Linda, for helping me and others! I feel like I've got my life back! No one else can understand what it's like to be stuck in a car/church/golf course/county fair with no possibilty of bathroom. I am grateful for everyone's input here.


----------



## LNAPE

Barb,You have made my day. I am so happy to hear of your success. I know I get lots of emails with good news but I am always glad when someone post so others can read it and maybe give it a try.The calcium info can be good for those who have been constipated also if they are taking the wrong form of calcium and can apply the info to there situitation as you have found that the magnesium in the calcium you were using must have been the cause of your diarrhea. The doctors tell us to take calcium as we get older but never give all the information they should about how some can cause constipation or some can cause diarrhea. Here is to people like you and me who have been able to finally figure out the difference and get our selves back to living.Thanks for your input.Linda


----------



## 14013

> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:Sophie,Gall stones are made of mostly cholestrol she may have ment kidney stones and this too is not true. Oxalates are usually the cause of kidney stones and calcium actually helps rid the body of oxataltes and helps to prevent kidney stones. Just drink a normal amount of water to keep the kidneys flushed and as long as your body processes calcium correctly you should be fine. If you had a thyroid problem then you may need to check with the doctor on the calcium. In most cases we do not get enough calcium and enough sun light to get the vitamin d so you are most likely doing something good for your bones and your diarrhea.LindaLinda


 thanks the reassurance makes me feel much better, although im going to try out something, ive bought acidophilius (chewable stwarberry ones) and im going to replace one of the calcium tablets the morning one with the acidophilius so that im getting one of each daily, if that still seems to hold the D at bay then i think it would be benificial to add that in, what do you reckon have you ever mixed and matched before?oh and just thought id add in i by far dont think i drink enough fluids, i just dont get that thirsty so i forget and never seem to have time for a drink break at work etc


----------



## 20476

I don't know if this will help anyone thinking of trying the Caltrate+D:I started with 1/2 cap after each meal, and did not have a gas problem. Since I do need to supplement calcium, I upped the dose to 1 whole cap after each meal. Had no problems with that amount/dose, except for going out for dinner with friends one night, and forgot to take it until we got home. It was about 2 hours past dinner, so I took the 1 cap, and about half an hour after that I got cramping, but no BM. So, advice to members, take the calcium with food.Now I carry the Caltrate with me, and take it religiously with meals. Plus, everyone understands when you say "In need to take this with food."I am sooo glad to not need immodium, which gave me that horrible dry mouth. I would drink a lot more water, so that led to D on the days I was trying to go after being stopped up from the immodium.I feel like now it is a contest to see how long I can be on just the Caltrate+D, without having an IBS-D episode. I am, once again, amazed that this works so well!


----------



## LNAPE

Sophie,I think if you are doing well you should not add any thing else. You have not been at it for too long so that would not be a good idea. I also think when it comes to acidophilius you may only need to take it if you have to be on an antibiotic. Everything will have some sort of side effect so be aware.One more thing I forgot to add is if you should have an attack maybe from some bad food not cooked to the right temp or sitting out too long you may have a one time event without pain and it is over. Not the many trips and the pain you may have had before. Even normal folks go throug this from time to time.LindaBarbR,You do need to take it with food and there is calcium citrate form of calcium you do not but it does not work like the calcium carbonate and most citrate forms of calcium have magnesium so this is not what you want. Once you get it down and see how well it can work I have never changed calcium dosing or started anything else over the counter I did not need to take. 7 plus years of success.Linda


----------



## 14013

i know what you mean about taking it only if you have had antibiotics but surely just one a day would just keep a nice top up of good bacteria and benifit in other ways like your immune system?


----------



## 22264

I just wanted to make a quick posting about my calcium experience so far...I am really bad at taking any sort of medication especially with meals. I keep everything on the table by my bed and take it all either when I wake up or go to bed. I have tried to do the calcium thing twice before but I couldn't remember to take it when I ate and I also didn't like the initial bloating. I decided to give the calcium a try with the rest of my meds; one at night and one in the morning. It's pretty much been a miracle for me. I just got done with finals and usually I would have to do all of my studying on the toilet. I have not had D for over two weeks now which is a huge improvement over my normal 5-10 times a day!! I did just start taking paxil and levbid(2 months ago) but I think it's the calcium that's really done it for me. Thanks so much for posting the info about it! I leave for Mexico Monday and hopefully it is a D free trip!! Good luck to everyone else and I hope it helps as much as it has helped me.


----------



## 14013

well i think im going back to my 2 a day because i had the worst D of my life today, i hate to be graphic but i though i had litres of water coming out that is totally new for me and scary but sonce it was so different it may have been a tummy bug since i do work at a hospital. i dont think it had anything to do with the acidophili whatdoaycallit that i started taking because yesterday at 6am with the same pain just not as strong and it went away, that was before i started on that new stuff but im going to stop it anyway because i want to go back on 2 a day calcium because i was really good before that


----------



## LNAPE

> IBS Self Help and Support Group Forums Hop To Forum Categories Discussion Hop To Forums IBS-Diarrhea (IBS-D) LINDA's Calcium InfoContact Us | IBS Self Help and Support Group | Privacy Statement | Terms of ServiceNotice | Disclaimer[/quoteHuggenkiss,Thanks for posting and I am very happy you are having success with the calcium. Have a great time on your trip to Mexico and don't drink the water.Sophie,You do need to return to what was working and if it continues to help do not add anything else. It seems to me that the acidophili could have caused you the problem.Linda


----------



## 14013

the thing is everything ive read about it is good, except that people with allergies to like milk may not be able to take it, which a test says im not but i know i cant have it or wheat so i dont know if thats a problem, plus i had that pain start before i even took any new tablets, it just took full effect the following day.ive started on the calicum again today, didnt take any yesterday as i wanted my stomach to settle, im still in two minds about the other stuff because its meant to help ibs d too and bring balance


----------



## 20949

I have not had my gallbladder out, (although do have pain under ribs a lot- is that a symptom&gt








and am needing some relief from D every morning for the last week. I am eating VERY little and only toast and rice cakes with a little wheat free pasta. Would you suggest the calcium carbonate with vit d without magnesium? I am likely to get worse before I get better?


----------



## 14087

I want to give my thanks to Linda in public.Linda is my GOD







Nik


----------



## LNAPE

spursgirl79,It can help even if you have not had your gall bladder removed. The pain I had for that was pain in the center and working its way round to the right side. Nausea and the very bad pain under the shoulder blade in my back. You may have some gas and indigestion at the beginning by this goes away as your body adjust to the calcium. It took me about 3 days. You do not eat very much but to lessen the problem you do need to take it with food. Not a large amount but have something to eat when you take it. You can take the calcium carbonate with vitamin d and no magneisum. 1/2 tablet at least 4 or 5 hours apart for the first 3 days with your meals 3 times a day. You can take simethicone for the gas if you have it.Linda


----------



## Jurena

JUst wanted to give you quick update. Maybe you'll be able to suggest something. I must have the worst luck ever. I started the job yesterday. Supposed to be there at 10:00 and got stuck in my driveway and had to call. I was only 10 minutes late, but still not a good thing for first day. I got home about 2:30 and ate and took a full calcium pill. About 2 hours later I started getting gas pains that I have beeen unable to pass. I was up at 5:30 this morning trying to figure out what to do. I can't go into work in pain like this. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jurena

Good news. Was drinking peppermint tea at time of last posting and everything seems to be starting to work its way out. Not sure if I should take the calcium this morning or go with immodium just for today. It might not of even been the calcium. Ive gotten that before.


----------



## LNAPE

Jurena,Is this the first day of taking calcium. You must start with a low dose for the first 3 days to get your body used to it. 1/2 tablet 3 times a day. It does give gas and indigestion. It needs to be regular daily doses with your food at least 4 or 5 hours apart.I am glad it seemed to pass now. You can take simethicone for the gas if you need to.but be careful if you use other things that they do not contain magensium.Linda


----------



## Jurena

No, I've been taking it for a little over a week now. I tryed 3 gas-x pills last night, but that didn't work. I'm better now, though.


----------



## 15427

I am not really sure where this goes but it is nice to find out that this very inconvient and uncomfortable thing is something a lot of people deal with too. I go back and forth between D and C and knowing when which one is going to hit is a pain literally. The C is much easier for me because I take Fiber Choice and drink lots of water but the D is not cool... having to carry extra clothes from the waist down,not knowing if it is gas or D, having extra clothes depending on how bloated I am. Anyway I read somewhere that someone was drinking a mango drink that my mother swears by for her stomach- if anyone recognizes this let me know please. I am also wondering what the whole trigger thing is about. I was diagnosed a year ago- given questran and it calmed everything down- horrible to take!! and thanksgiving had a flare up that is like the ocean coming in waves. I can understand stress because I am buying a house(1st Time) and nothing is going right, college isn't going well, have 2 toddlers and the list goes on. I went to the doc when I got off of the toilet 4 days later and was told to avoid dairy and gas causing foods- DUH like that isn't obvious. I also have a pain in the lower right part of my abdomen that has come and gone frequently when I used to be diagnosed with gastroenteritis. I just hope that everyone with IBS has an understanding person by their side because without that I think I would have gone insane by now. My other half is reassuring and says ok what do you need me to do or what is the next thing to happen?- meaning a restroom, new clothes, a quiet night with a heating pad on the abdomen. Has anyone else lost a job because they couldn't get there in the am like they wanted them to? o.k. enough from me. Thanks


----------



## 14013

youre IBS is EXACTLY the same as mine, right down to the pain in the right, i always panic that im getting appendicitus or something! mango i havent heard of but i have heard of something called mangosteen, i dont know anything about it though im sure there is a thread maybe in the alternate therapys forum. i alternate C and D too and i agree when you know its coming its awful and it makes me worse because i stress myself out about it. in a way i think it coming in waves is a good thing atleast you get a break! lol. ive had mine since i was 11 and im now nearly 21 so ive tried a few things and definatly try exclusion dieting because it does help alot for most the symptoms, well probably will make them less frequent anyway. i dont have dairy or wheat, now and again i treat myself and sometimes i get away with it, others i dont. ive been taking calcium lately, i dont know if its just luck but in over 3 weeks ive had bad D once, i was getting it atleast once a week so i dont know if this is a fluke yet, i have had bad days like the last couple ive had a couple of days where ive had a constant tummy ache and going to the loo quite a bit but as yet no D so thats a good sign. anyhings worth a try. im going to try the hypnosis tapes next, i did get a pro biotic to try too but im not sure if im going to go for that yet


----------



## 13991

In reading your info on calcium, I remember reading an article about soft drinks actually causing bone loss. It stated that when you drink soft drinks (regular or diet) the acid in soft drinks zaps the calcium from your intestines and your body takes the calcium from your bones to replace the calcium lost by your intestines, because you need calcium to digest. Confusing, I know. This makes me realize that now there are two reasons not to drink soft drinks anymore. Bone loss and the IBS factor.


----------



## 14519

Linda,This is my first post here and I am inspired by reading all of these stories. I have undiagnosed IBS-D but I believe that is what I have. Anyway, my bouts do not necessarily come with food. My problem is that if I get up early then I will be in the bathroom 4 or 5 times. For that reason, I never have early classes, can't get up to go the gym, always leave for vacation at night. Sometimes I also have random attacks. It is usually formed, though sometimes loose. Most of the time it is the urgency and I have to go right then. Other times I get a little gas and know that I need to go within a few minutes. I'm 22 and have been having this since I was like 15. I used to take Immodium AD everyday but I heard that that can cause cancer? Also, IAD doesn't always work for me. Also, I only eat once a day at dinner (supper) time. Would I take the 1/2 calcium then or when I got up in the morning and just have a toast or something with it? I so want to be able to have 8 o clock classes or get up to go the gym. Will that day ever come?Thanks so much.Victoria


----------



## 14519

I forgot to add... I don't necessarily have an attack everday. Sometimes I can go a week without having D, but then the next week it can be everyday. But I mostly definitely can know that if I get up early or don't get enough sleep that that morning will be hell.


----------



## LNAPE

vwon,First lets look at anything you may be taking over the counter or prescritions for side effects. Vitamins are something you should not take becasue vitamin c a e and magnesium in them can cause diarrhea. Anything else you take should be checked for side effects. Now it is important to eat even a little something while you take the calcium to prevent indigestion and gas. If your worry is in the morning then take a dose at bedtime with a small snack this should help in the morning.Try to take 3 doses of 1/2 tablet at regular intervals with food even a small amount of food toast is okay. After you get going and are able to do this and feel better you will be able to add more food. Do not eat lettuce or tomato sauce for now (acid food or drinks.)Let me know how you do I am here to help if I can.Linda


----------



## 14519

Linda,I don't take anything at all. (I didn't even have drugs for my two births







) So taking it at night should counter act feeling like that in the morning?You think I should start off taking three 1/2 doses even though I don't have D everyday and sometimes can go a whole week without an episode?Do you think I should make it a point to start getting up earlier in the morning? Having a toast and tablet and try to have a normal as possible day?I do eat lots of lettuce and tomato sauce, and I drink Mt.DewThanks.


----------



## LNAPE

If you take one at night with a small snack it should help how you feel in the morning. Start with 1/2 tablet with breakfast lunch and at bedtime. Do this for 3 days and see how you do.Be sure to have calcium carbonate and vitamin D no Magnesium. Lettuce tomato sauce and Mt Dew should be stopped for now. I still do not eat lettuce out but I eat it at home. Tomato sauce is not a problem for me now but the Mt Dew may also be a problem.I drink caffine free pepsi.Linda


----------



## 13488

Just to let you all know, the calcium along with Linda's instructions has really helped my D. (thank you so much Linda!) I havent had an attack in 5 days, which is a new record for me since I got officially diagnosed. It used to be 4 days.I still get the odd pain and sometimes the odd urge to go but 50% of the time it is trapped wind.I've been taking Calcium Carbonate tablets with Vitamin D (as well as C and Iron) and it has helped return my stools to a more normal color.They are 273mg calcium per tablet so I take 1 in the morning, 1 with lunch, 1 with dinner and 2 at night making 5 in total. Meaning around 1300mg a day.Staying off caffine, dairy and acidic foods as also helped.Good luck vwon


----------



## LNAPE

Menwall,You did not tell m;e you were also having C and iron in the calcium. Vitamin C is an acid and can cause diarrhea or some irritaion so you may consider this also if you have some problems still.It will take time for the brain to realize the urges are not necessary any more and the anxiety will get better.Linda


----------



## 19628

Hi everyone!This is my first post.I have been diagnosed to have IBS. It all started 6 years back, I had D-attacks for a couple of months then it went off. Four yaers ago I started taking antibiotics (mainly ciprofloxacin, norofloxacin and other quinolones) for long time of periods (2-3 months) 2 or 3 time a year. So, one and half yae ago I got D-attacks, sudden urges to go to the bathroom and everytime i ate i had cramps and spasms.I did some test and no pathogen reason was found. I have a lot of stress during my work and other activities in my life. At first i took Ultalevure and acidofilus for 3 months to balance the bacteria disorder caused by antibiotics, later on started Dicetel (this is a very good antispasm drug here in europe with no serious side effects) and aludrox (anti-acid, 233 mg aluminum hydroxide and 83mg magnesium hydroxide). After some months stoped taking all of these and was ok for 2-3 months. But a few months back , it all started again, after eating started to have spasms and urgency to go to the bathroom 2-3 times a day specially in the morning, so I started dicetel again. I have been taking dicetel for 4 months now..and i'm not very satisfied. Tried other stuff like trimebutine maleate but wasn't effective. Dicetel inhibits the calcium influx by blocking the voltage-dependent calcium channel at the smooth muscle cell level. It possesses a high degree of selectivity for the intestinal smooth muscle.Yesterday I stoped dicetel and started taking tetralac (420 mg Calcium Carbonate and 180 mg Glycine) with my meal. Glycine seems to help many helath disorders:http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2005/mar200...ne&WT.srch=1&y=http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/nmdrugp.../gly_0127.shtmlHas anyone tried this? Since I'm from Greece most of the drugs descripted here do not exist, but there are others with the same substances. Since yesterday i had constipation, but it's too early to tell.Many people suffer from IBS-D all around the world, we all wish that someday it will be possible to find a cure and the exact causes for this sydrome. Forgive me for my bad english..


----------



## 13488

I didnt realise that the vitamin C may cause D (i didnt tell you because ive only recently bought them) however they havent caused me to feel any worse. Plus I was told to take more Vitamin C as I have an extreme lack of it in my body.I will continue with this Calcium + Multivitamins and iron as I do not seem to be affected by the Vitamin C too much. I'll let you know how it goes in a few more days.


----------



## LNAPE

Menwall,If you are taking a multi vitamin it can have magnesium in it as well as vitamin A C E and they all can cause diarrhea. So if this becomes a problem and you think the calcium is not working then stop the vitamin and it takes a few days to get them out of your system. The multi vitamin may also have more calcium and vitamin D so be sure to watch the amount you are taking.Linda


----------



## 19628

Linda how much time do you suggest we should keep the half dose?I'm taking titralac. Titralac has 420mg calcium carbonate (has 168mg calcium per tablet), so if i take 1 tablet it's below the 600mg per tablet , if i take 2 i'm way up..When did you start taking tha whole tablet?I didn't have any d for the past 4 days that i've been taking calcium...I'think i should stick to one tablet (420mg) Do you suggest drinking more water in order to avoid kidney stones?


----------



## LNAPE

Andrew29,I suggest taking 1/2 table with food 3 times a day for 3 days this gives your body a chance to adjust to the calcium because it can give you gas and indigestion at first so this limits the problem at first but may not avoid it completely. Tetralac is made to disolve quickly to relieve gas and may not be the best calcium to take to control diarrhea and I am not sure either if it has magnesium in it a lot of things for indigestion do and you do not want to take magnesium. You can take simethicone if you have gas and need something. Another reason to start slow is to find the amount that can help you control your problem and we are all different. After 3 days you can get an idea about that and can increase the amount or decrease the amount at that point. When I took the calcium at the start of my venture I did not have this down as I do now and I had to work with myself to find what made it work for me. As I took my first tablets I had a gas and indigestion problem but I could eat without feeling sick so I thought this was helping me and I played with the doseage and timing to get what worked. I then went to the message boards with the info that worked for me and got others to try it and with there info and my own experience came up with a system to work for many. I must say if you are not having diarrhea now with what you are doing then for you this may be what works. Stick with it for a while and you can always change the calcium form and dosage if it begins not to help. You can safely take 1800 mg a day without a worry if your body processes the calcium normally and you do not have a thyroid problem. Many people think calcium causes kidney stones but in the nineties it was found not to cause it but help to prevent it by getting the body rid of the oxalates in food and that is what causes a lot of kidney stones. Drinking water is good but don't over do it. Linda


----------



## 19628

Linda thanks for your advice!!!Titralac seems to work for me for now.. Titralac doesn't have any magnesium at all. It has 180 mg Glycin which according to the instructions helps to reduce the acid in the stomach. I've been taking titralac for 5 days now and never had any D and my stools are for the first time normal and not "watery". Had some more gas during these 5 days but nothing serious...Another positive is that Titralac is very very cheap (1,94 eyros = about 2,5 $ per 60 capsoules)The problem with my IBS is that sometimes I feel a lot discomfort specially in the morning, it doesn't seem to be indigestion.


----------



## LNAPE

Andrew,You can take one of you Tetralac at bedtime and maybe this will help you in the morning. Calcium seems to work that way because it is in your system for a while over night. Let me know how you are and by the way calcium is very cheap also most likely cheaper than the Titralac. I get 400 tabs for about $9.00Linda


----------



## 18120

I have a question - my boyfriend suffers horribly from IBS D and I would like to suggest for him to try the Calcium. BUT ... what would you suggest for daily intake as he rarely if ever eats breakfast or lunch. Would he just take a does ever 5 to 6hrs on an empty stomach?Thoughts?


----------



## LNAPE

ibs grlfrnd,There are several different forms of calcium and the one that works for diarrhea for some is calcium carbonate. It must be taken with food or you get indigestion really bad. It does not have to be a lot of food just a piece of toast. Take only 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with food at least 4 or 5 hours apart. He can try it without food but it will hurt. Take the 1/2 tablet for 3 days to let the body adjust the increase or decrease the amount depending on if it is helping or not. If you can convince him he will feel better with a little something on his stomach if he can try it maybe over a weekend if he does not have to go out and can see it makes him feel better maybe this can help.Linda


----------



## Jimb

IBS-D attacks are painful. It makes you understand why some people commit suicide, when I did not understand why anyone would like to. I have IBS-D attack about 1-2 times a week and have been taking Imodium to control the attacks. Is it safe to take Imodium more frequently? I feel weak after an attack for hours. Do you folks feel the same way? I have read your 8 pages thread, great info Linda thanks. I have just brought calcium that you recommended. I plan to take half tablet a day and eventually move to 2X half tablet a day since I do not have daily attacks. what do you think Linda? Do we lose nutrient when we have D? I'm curious why lettuce and tomato cause D, do both have magnesium? For tomato, is it just the processed tomato like tomato sauce that would cause D? I brought peppermint Lipton tea. I get lots of bloating and gas. Do you folks have the same experience? Iâ€™m curious if lactose-free milk is ok to drink?


----------



## LNAPE

Jimb,Taking 1/2 tablet a day may not be enough. It take regular daily doses with your food to help. So taking 1/2 with each meal at least 4 or 5 hours apart would be better. You may get some indigestion and gas but starting with alow dose it is not so bad if you get it. If you do get gas watch what you take because most of the anti acids contain magnesium and this will cause diarrhea. As far as lettuce sometime it has sulphits in it to keep it looking fresh longer and this is a problem for a lot of us and it also draws water to the intestines and more water more diarrhea plus the fiber effect. Tomatoes is the acid and I limit the amount when I eat it and it is not much of a problem.Let me know how you do for the first 3 days of 1/2 tablets and also check the side effect of any meds you may be on and see if the calcium is okay to take with them. Also do not take a multivitamin because vitamin a c e and magnesium in them can cause diarrhea also.You do feel run down after an attack and I thought taking a vitamin would help because I too thought I was loosing nutrients but it only made more pain and diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 22199

hey ive been taking caltrate for the last four months and it was great i could eat everything and never hasd a problem but a couple of days ago it stopped working and all my ibs troubles have returned has this happened to anyone? does anyone know why? please help i really want my life back


----------



## Prudy

Hello... I am new here just joined.. I am hoping this calcium is going to work for me.. I have gone out this evening and bought some capsules.. I had the Calcium Chews... but thought maybe the caps will work better .. Started the 1/2 cap with my supper.. Here's to success..I have had IBS undiagnoised for awhile.. years actually ... but getting worse as I get older...This recent episode being my worst ever and getting me very depressed.. I hate to depend on Immodium... as I fear it will go the opposite and then it will be like cement blocks.... LOL..Ouch..I have some other digestive issues as well.. Diverticulosis.. hemorrhoids.. hx of colon polps... I know I will have to stay away from offenders eating wise.. this I can do if the "D" stops.. I can handle the rest..Thank you for sharing this with others... I am so thankful I found this site today.. Here's to praying the calcium works for me..Just wanted to add... I have an appointment on the 15th of Feb with my gastro to talk about getting dx....


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Welcime to the board and if I can be of help please feel free to email me. Be sure you have calcium carbonate and vitamin d and start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals for 3 days. Let me know how it is going.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

trishizle,Do not give up just continue to take the daily doses and it could be a virus or some bad food. If it worked for 4 months it will work again. You did not start any other meds or vitamins in the last few days. You can still have about once in a while but it is usually short lived and no pain then it is gone again.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Thanks Linda.. yes... I have the ones you recommended.. and am only starting with 1/2 tabs with meals... Since I have been taking the calcium chews prior to this bout... I had stopped taking all vitamins and was only taking my B/P meds... So far the one I took last night hasn't bothered me... no more gas then usual..no pain...I haven't had breakfast yet... so will take the other 1/2 when I eat... I had my gallbladder removed in the late 90's I had noticed the IBS S/S before that... urgent need to find bathrooms... etc... but never thought anything of it..after gallbladder removed.. noticed getting the dump syndrome frequently esp with large meals.. Now as of late.. with all meal... any eating actually.. or not.. Seems like I go and go until my bowel are empty... I can start out going with softly formed stools... which progresses to loose stools and liquid.. until there is no more to go.. then it will take awhile for the bowel spasms to stop..... Sorry if this is TMI.... but I figure... this is an IBS forum... and can talk about these S/S :0) I will let you know how it goes by the end of today... I am hoping for at least a little sign it will work...


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,It seems you have been labeled with IBS when it may be bile salts diarrhea. Keep this in mind and I am sure with a little adjusting of the calcium carbonate you will feel much better hopefully in a short time. Stay in touch and I will help you along the way if I can.Linda


----------



## 18120

Linda,IBS Grlfrnd here, just wanted to let you know that my boyfriend has been taking the Calcium 1pill 2x/day and he has found for the first time in a LONG time he is having solid poops. He says he is still experiencing the urgency but when he goes it's not the diarrhea he is so used to. I have encouraged him to maybe move up to three pills a day - what do you think?IBS Grlfrnd


----------



## LNAPE

ibs grlfrnd,The anxiety we all develope dealing with this problem does not disappear as soon as we find something to get control of the diarrhea. We can not feel safe at first until we are sure this is working and we do not need to get so upset all the time.If he is having solid BM's then it may not be needed to add another because he can get constipated and this I feel can be worse. Give it a little time and see how he does. Don't let him forget to take the calcium it is no cure only a control.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Well, almost to day three of taking the calcium... I have to say ... I do see an improvement..no loose stools in 2 days.. I hate to jinx it by saying that... so tonight I started with a whole tab... as I had been taking 600 mg... prior of the calcium chews... and it didn't bother me... so... with 2 days of half tabs... I am going for the gold... You may be right about the bile salts... many times when I test my stool for occult blood... the test pad turns green which indicates high levels of bile in the stools... There is still IBS involved as I have all but one of the s/s of it according to the questions they ask when diagnosing ... Plus there are certain foods... and drinks that trigger as well.. I am just glad to say... there seems to be relief for me so far with the calcium...I am indebted to you and this site being here and learning this..I call it a God send that a young man came into my office on Friday who had Crohn's Disease... and we got to talking about our own particular problems... he happened to mention this site... so on Saturday.. I googled to find... it ... and here I am... Thank you..


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,It is surprizing how many of us suffer in silence and then to come across someone who sent you in a direction you never thought to go and get some relief. This is great. Be sure not to get yourself constipated taking too much. If you are not getting diarrhea with what you are taking you may not need to increase the dose.Linda


----------



## 21162

I'm new here and really excited to hearing everything I just read. I'm gonna get this caltrate tonight on the way home. I'm taking like 8 fiberlax a day already which doesn't help. One question thogh. I have a kidney stone will this caltrate hurt this.


----------



## LNAPE

WALTM,It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for stone prevention just sip water throughout the day.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Linda.... on two half tabs a day... it is day 5 and no diarrhea.....I am thrilled... and thankful..


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Thanks for posting your success. Now remember even normal people have problems once in a while and you may see that but it is usually a very short episode an it is over without the pain us used to have. In short time when you feel comfortable you can also try to add foods back you thought you could not eat and I bet you will be able to. Do it slowly thought.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Well I spoke too soon... Welllllll... actually I added something this morning.... I ate a 1/4 cup of oatmeal.... Nope... not good... after lunch... I had two loose... loose stools... So I am not ready to add anything for awhile... it is back to my bland foods I have been eating... ( haven't eaten oatmeal in months... because of what it does... It is sooooooo hard... I guess I may have to resolve that I may never be able to add trigger foods back.... So I will wait awhile before I try anything again.. It is just so limiting on what I can eat...


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,It may be time to go ahead with 3 tablets a day one with each meal. Remember how long you have been sick with this so give it some more time before addind other foods. Do not eat Lettuce or avoid acid foods for a bit. Do not take any multi vitamin for now either. Vitamin A C E and magnesium will give you diarrhea.Don't feel let down by this little set back just keep working to get the dose right for giving control.Linda


----------



## 13488

Linda I got your email but When I tryed to reply I got a delivery failure so I though I'd come on to tell you the calcium has really helped me along with colpermin. I have only taken Immodium once in the last 20 days and I am having much less pain. I also havent gone more than twice in a day which is always nice! Been at school everyday for the past 3 weeks!


----------



## LNAPE

Menwall,This is great news. It must be taken all the time and if you do not miss you can maintain this new freedom you are having.Thanks for letting me know and my eamil should be the same so I don't know why it did not work.Linda


----------



## 17614

Can I take this during pregnancy?


----------



## LNAPE

birtha,You must ask your doctor about take anything if you are pregnant. A pre natal vitamin is usually taken my most at that time. But the added calcium may be alright also just chece with your doctor.I don't know if you are now pregnant but for a lot of us who have this problem it sometimes is not present during pregnancy. Don't ever take things you read on the internet as something you can do always check with your doctor. Or do your own research.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Hi Linda..... I agree with you... if birtha is PG... she needs to check anything she takes with her OB.... I would think it would be ok... as they want expectant mom's to drink more milk... as they need it... but do be sure, do as Linda suggested talk to the OB first... Let him decide.. Just a FYI Linda... I seem to be doing really well on three half tabs a day... averaging between 2-3 bm's per day, formed or soft formed... only a few loose types, but I know the causes of those... the oatmeal, or I ate too big of a meal... I've got taking the half tabs down to a science now... I bury it in soft food and swallow it... goes down really well that way... I was wondering is that your email at the bottom of you signature???


----------



## 17614

Thanks, I'll ask my OG.


----------



## 17614

Whoops! OB


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Yes that is my most used email and you can write if you like. Did you try and have a problem. You can also get if off of my profile on the message board it is the same. I am glad you found a way to take the 1/2 tablet with ease. I know if I have a milk shake I put the pill on the back of my tongue and take a spoon of the milk shake and it goes down just fine. It does seem a bit harder to take the 1/2 because you get a jagged edge and it looses some of the covering that makes it slide down. I am glad you are getting some good results and seem to be eating better now.Linda


----------



## 22199

thanks linda for your msg yeah i decided to double my dose for a couple of days now lifes a treat again


----------



## LNAPE

trishizle,When you say double you dose you did not mean taking 2 pills at oncevdid you.Your body can only process about 500 mg at once so taking 2 may not help unless you take them at different times of the day at least 4 hours apart.Linda


----------



## 18019

Boy, I am glad I found you. It is nice to know I am not alone. I, like a previous poster, know where the bathrooms are EVERY place I go. I have not been diagnosed with IBS but I know that is what it has to be. I am going to try the calcium thing and pray it works. This IBS is life altering for me. I think about things, get nervous and immediately the D. comes. I don't feel as though I enjoy life like I should because of it....


----------



## LNAPE

If you want a copy of the calcium info or some help just send me an email.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Just wanted to let you know.. 2 weeks and doing very well on the three half tabs... I have begun to add a low fiber wheat bread to my diet to see how that goes...at times stool is a little pasty and thin... so trying to bulk it up and test those waters... so to speak... I am eating either broccoli or carrots... with good results.. as well..


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Thanks for the update on you success. I used to avoid the veggies my mentioned before when I was suffering with this diarrhea. Now I make a regular diet of broccole and carrots as well as many other things that I thought before just made me so sick. Just take it slow and see what you can add and the longer you are on the calcium the better it will get.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Linda... I went to WalMart today... and I found some calcium by Nature's Way that has..333 mg Calcium carbonate, 133 mg Mag, and 5 mg Zinc...in each tab..I thought I would try this since... and you can advise me .... I know you are more familiar with how the calcium helps... It has firmed up my stools tremedously... but here is the thing... I still may have from say 2-4 stools a day... formed.... to formed with loose usually for the last one passed... But the first one or two of the day are small pasty thin types... not much bulk... when those have passed... I have a good bulked stool usually after my lunchtime at work.. then the last.. hopefully formed with a little loose..I thought by adding more Mag to the suppliment might help with the first of the day... pasty thin ones.. you know add more moisture to them... I thought of adding metamucil... but didn't want to do that just yet...before I try adding the extra mag.. and beginning to put a little more fiber into what I am eating .... If you can make sense of all this.. let me know what you think..


----------



## Prudy

I usually don't eat past 9 PM.. I drink plenty of water... and low cal fluids found a diet lemonade that doesn't trigger things..... not too much juice.. or soda... the lactose is a trigger for me..


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,I think you may be making a mistake if you take the new calcium you found at walmart. It has a 2 ot 1 ratio of calcium to magensium and this may give you more loose stools instead of firming them up. You could try to eat some fiber foods more often instead of taking fiber itself and see what that will do.


----------



## Prudy

Actually I do want to loosen them up at least the first ones of the day... those are the pasty, .. kinda have to strain in pushing them out... very thin... and no bulk at all..I already took 2 one with lunch and one with supper... Oh well will wait and see what devolopes tomorrow....


----------



## Prudy

Can we say... that I loosened them up too much by using that suppliment????? Dah.... Yesterday I felt like I did with the first part of the prep my GI doctor gives me a few days before the Colyte...He gives MOM.... of course... magnesia... I should have realized never to mess when something is working... You know ain't broke.. don't fix.. ..... so am now back with my half tabs.... I am cleaned out really well... I might add..... too well... live and learn..


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Well for those of you who suffer from constipation the magnesium may help as it did you get things moving and clean you out. At least we have another who has found out how magnesium will loosed things up.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Yes... it will... but I think I would rather go the route of natural fiber and drinking lots of water... the laxative effect of any stimuliant kills my hemorrhoids ... if you know what I mean..I will stick to my half tabs of the Caltrate 600... and nothing more......LOLBut for those who the extra magnesium doesn't bother this would be the route to take ...if the other constipates them.. IMHO...


----------



## 21278

I am so glad I found this forum , I am very new to all of this and looking for any help I can get , when you say take calcium ...what exactly am I looking for when I go to buy this , is the product called caltrate 600 ? Where do I find this ? Also I have been taking metamusil which honestly isnt working too good , Do I continue to take the metamusil also with the half tab of calcium ?Thank you very much....


----------



## Kathleen M.

Pretty much every drugstore or anyplace that sells vitamins has this.Caltrate is one brand name. You can find similar products in most every vitamin line (most stores have a store brand with the same ingredients).What you want is something with Calcium CARBONATE in it.You can get metamucil pills with calcium in it, so there shouldn't be any problem taking them together.K.


----------



## 13488

Calcium has been an absolute God-send to me. When I was taking 3 tablets a day I didn't have the D once. My doctor told me I had high calcium levels and to reduce my intake to 2. Although 2 is still quite effective, I still get D maybe once a week. I'm going to see my doctor again next week so I'll ask her if I can take 2 1/2 tablets.I'm also taking Danone's Actimel and have been for 4 days. Don't feel too much effect so far but psychologically it helps, to think its 1 step further to success. Dairy doesent seem to be a huge problem for me. I can drink a glass of milk and not have any negative results which is always nice.To sum up....I love calcium.














Colin..


----------



## LNAPE

Menwall,Nice to hear things are still going well for you with the calcium. It is pretty amazing when it works. Such a simple thing can make life so much better for those who suffer from diarrhea.Stay in touch from time to time and pass your success on to others.Linda


----------



## 21278

Just wondering about something in your calcium page , you say that mgnesium causes diareha and the caltrate pills should contain 40 mgs of magnesium and not more than that , the ones I have contain 50 mgs of magnesium and I am finding I am a bit nauseaus and did have a bout of diareha today , could the magnesium be causing this ? Yesterday I took just the caltrate 600 tablets not the 600 plus with vitamin d and minerals and I didnt have any side effects at all .Just curious.Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Johnr_36,Some people get too constipated just taking the calcium carbonate and vitamin d tablet only so taking the calcium with added minerals helps to prevent this because the magnesium content is low and does not usually cause a problem but if you was to take you dose too close together then you may get diarrhea if you take the one with magnesium. You may want to stick with just the calcium carbonate and vitamin d only until you see if it is too constipating for you. You have not had enought time to decide this yet.Hang in we will get this worked out. You are having some good results so far.Linda


----------



## 18267

I found this site and this thread intrigued me... i bought a calcium carbonate called Mastical D... (could not find Caltrate), the calcium is 500 mg, Vitamin D is 400 UI... no Magnesium!Last night i took half a tablet with dinner, this morning i took half again with toast and a banana and 2 imodium... i hope i have not overdone it... i might skip the calcium tonight and lay off the imodium tomorrow and stick with the calcium to see how it works on it's own...I am quite thirsty though... I pray this works, i think my D is nearly 100% caused my emotional distress and nerves... i tried giving up milk and fatty foods and even tea... i was no better off, worse if anything...I think smoking aggravates the D, anyone else find that smoking could be a contributing factor to getting D?PS: Is it really not a good idea to mix imodium with the calcium and is my brand ok? I will still keep looking for the Caltrate.My calcium is literally just calcium carbonate 500mg and vitamin D 400 UI.It is a Spanish brand...I'll keep you all posted, if it helps i'd love to let others know.Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## 21278

Okay I think the reason I was sick yesterday was due to not starting off on 1/2 tablets and stopping my metamusil , I was very contipated last night so I took my regular glass of metamusil and this morning I had a well formed firm stool , Im dropping down to three 1/2 caltrate tablets per day to see how that works , If I can kick the constipation I actually think this stuff will work great .BTW If I had indigestion as you said , is indigestion an upset stomach ? If so well maybe it was just indigestion , I was burping alot also .Thanks


----------



## Prudy

Yes.. burping is the gas.. sick stomach is the indigestion. Calcium can do this... I remember when all the mixtures came out to strengthen bones and prevent osteoporosis.. I tried taking them way back then... about 10 years ago... and had to stop because they gave me indigestion really bad... Thank goodness now it hasn't done that... I am doing fine with 3 half tabs per day..


----------



## 18258

Hi.I started calcium tabs about 3 days ago. The bottle says to take 2 a day but I decided to start on just 1 a day for a few days. I haven't had any runs but I've had really bad indigestion- wind, bloating, burping, colicky pains and a slight sickish feeling. Is this caused by the calcium? If so, does it go away? Should I persevere?


----------



## Prudy

I think that is why Linda suggests just starting with the half tabs at first.. kinda ween into it..since it can cause the gas and indigestion.. then after three days if you need to... go to the full tabs three times a day.. with your meals.. I know the other day at work... my half tab fell on the floor yuk into the garbage it went... so I popped a whole one and took it... and I noticed an awful lot of gas... and tummy rumble from doing that... For me... the half tabs are doing it.... I just take them with food... I plop the half pill into a bite of banana... chew it a tad... and swallow the banana and the pill together.. applesauce will work too.. and follow with another bite of banana... then drink some water..That way the rough edge of the half tab won't catch in you throat and make you choke... or get stuck.. had that happen in the beginning.. not a nice feeling...i would say.. once you get used to it the calcium won't bother you anymore...


----------



## LNAPE

Geraldine 100 Prudy is right you need to start with a smaller dose to let you body adjust to the calcium and that only takes about 3 day. Take it with food 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart.Let me know how you are and if I can help work through the first few weeks of getting the calcium to help you.Linda


----------



## 18258

Hi guys. Just to let you know I only had mild indigestion today so I think my body is adjusting to the calcium.And stools do seem to have firmed up. No sense of needing to rush to the loo. I'm quite optimistic!


----------



## 18267

Hi Geraldine! I am on day 3 of taking my calcium, sure i have had slight indigestion (especially on day 1) but that has all but gone now... i am on half a tab 3 times a day.Linda, i have to say so far i am very impressed, i was very sceptical at first but desperate for a solution... i was getting quite low with having D and loading up with immodium everday.Now i have taken calcium for 3 days, the last 2 days NO immodium and Diarrhea? None!!! I actually had a pretty hard stool today and even went out twice shopping and to the bank with NO immodium beforehand, that's pretty amazing.Not getting too excited but i am hoping that a week from now i can re-post with good news, so far i am really happy about the Calcium effects on my bowels, its terrific... and whats more, i am eating anything i want.(This sounds like a made up 'testimonial' but it's not... anyone with D should give this a try... you have nothing to lose afterall, except the possibility of losing your D!!!)One question Linda, why not have just Calcium carbonate with vitamin D only???(ie, NO magnesium if that can cause the runs?), my Calcium has no magnesium in it at all and it seems to be working great.If this si still working in a week from now, i will be thrilled... i am not getting my hopes up too high despite the fact its clearly made a huge difference in such a short time... i might even increase the dose slightly in a day or two... but i don't want to overdo it and get bunged up although that would almost be a welcome change... <grin>


----------



## LNAPE

Geraldine,It sounds like you are on the right track. Just give it a little time and let the insides heal and then you can try some of the foods you thought you could not eat slowly and see what happens.Potty,It is great news you are doing so well and yes I understand why you would not believe this could help since no one has told you about calcium or your doctor would not offer something so simple that may help you. I would be careful in eating everything just yet I still must avoid lettuce when I eat out and too much tomato sauce but small amounts are just fine. Just take it a little slow for now. The reason for using the calcium with the small amount of magensium is because the calcium can be so constipation for some that this helps to prevent it as long as it is not a large amount. But some do well not taking the calcium with the magensium and it sounds like you are one. If you should have an episode do not give up it will pass quickly and not any pain just continue the dose and see what comes. Constipation can be worse than diarrhea so do not let yourself get that way.Linda


----------



## Prudy

I can atest to what Linda says... I was grasping for something myself... and what has been achieved so far is beyond what I had hoped for... I thank God for reading her posts... I am on week 4 and have been able to go shopping without those fears we all know about... going to work and knowing I feel pretty good... Have I had bouts of loose ones.. sure... but not all day... and not every day.. this I can handle...I am adding food back slowly... I am not going to push anything this good... I have light wheat breads back, fish, and now yogurt... I add back slow so if something does bother me.. I know what it is and to avoid it further..Life is looking better and better each day...


----------



## 18267

I had a 'nervous' stomach again this morning... a firm stool but followed by a small amount of D but not watery if you get my meaning... (let's not get too specific here ok!).I had to go out and my tummy really felt 'awkward' so i took immodium too... i had a small anxiety attack cause i thought my guts were too bad but it passed.Stress and nerves are always to blame... if i could have a new brain my guts would be ok.I am sticking with the Calcium, felt so great yesterday but then i stupidly ate ice cream last night, so maybe i was testing the Calcium a lil too much... i am sure ice cream is a trigger and i should of known better.I am not blaming the calcium... just my nerves and eating stupidly (had 4 cups of coffee yeasterday which i don't normally drink... i was out of tea bags!)Back to the Calcium and i have been ok all afternoon and evening, lets see what happens over the next few days.And thanks Linda for the reply.


----------



## LNAPE

potty,You hang in for a while. Just remember how long you have been suffering and dealing with the anxiety brought on by this problem. This too will get better. Just take baby steps right now and let your body adjust to feeling better and seeing you can make it to the bathroom if needed. It will take some time for the brain to realize you are okay and can do things you put off because of diarrhea attacks. You can try some of the foods you could not eat before very slowly and see if you do okay. Do some deep breathing if you feel the anxiety comming on and maybe it will pass.Linda


----------



## 18267

Hi Linda, thanks for the advice... I am not gonna give up on the Calcium, no way!!! I have been great today (again)... it's weird not taking immodium to go out so my stomach must be feeling 'settled' for me to even contemplate it... plus my stools have been formed well and just as they should be, yesterday was a set back but the coffee thing was pushing it, i never drink coffee normally but again, i was probably overly confident (which is great really considering how much anxiety and stress having D causes me)... but i should still keep myself in check and not go doing coffee and ice cream by the tub load... thats asking for trouble i know that now.This could be a new start for me but as happy as i am, i am still giving it another four to five days to see how it is working then... 4 days is too soon but so far it has worked very well and it is great to feel better.


----------



## 19033

Hi LindaI am 27 and have had IBS-D for the last 7 years, but I have only recently been able to confirm that it is IBS. I have seen many doctors who just seem to say the same thing... "it's IBS, just keep your fibre levels up and control your stress levels". My husband & I have planned a 7 week overseas holiday later this year and am now absolutely determined to get my problem under control as, at the moment, I don't even feel comfortable going on a 2 hour drive, let alone on an 18 hour flight as well as bus tours. I seem to have regular soft bowel movements/ diarreah, despite what I seem to eat, which leaves me at a complete loss as to what to try next. Sometimes, it seems so much easier not to eat!! I had heard about the benefits of taking soluble fibre so I have started taking small doses of Benefibre since Monday (so it's only been a few days), and have felt only a little bit of relief, but after reading your information regarding Caltrate Plus, I went and purchased some at lunch-time and had my first half-tab then. I'll continue taking 1/2 at each meal and see what happens. Do you think I should still keep taking my benefibre also, or do you think I should just take caltrate alone and see what happens. I really hope I have some relief with Caltrate, because I am so desperate to get my bowel movements under control so I don't have reason to start worrying when I'm not going to be close by to a bathroom!! It's such a relief to know I am not alone in this predicament after reading about the plights of others who have posted messages on this website. Thanks for your help & fingers crossed!


----------



## LNAPE

Mariah,Thanks for stopping by and let us see if we can help. Since you have some time to regulate this I think it may be better to just start with the calcium and see if we can get it to work. Fiber sometimes causes bloating and gas and it takes some time to regulate it also but I know pretty much how the calcium helps so lets start there.Be sure you have calcium carbonate and start as you said 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals and if you do not eat a full meal just eat something to help control the gas and indigeston you may get for the first 3 days you start. Let me know how it is working and I can offer suggestions on timing of the dose and amount as the days go by.Look at any other meds you take to see if they have side effect that may be part of your problem and even over the counter things too like vitamins stop all you can.You can email me if you like or I will check the board daily to see if you need help. Good luck and you may see some results very quickly.Linda


----------



## maggiemoo

Hi Linda, I came across your recommendations about Caltrate by accident. It has been the best news I have had for many years having suffered in silence all this time with Immodium as my last resort. I started taking the Caltrate twice a day and have only had one bad day since. I overdid the fruit which always seems to affect me more. Three months down the track and the anxiety which always was present has died down also. Many thanks for your suggestion which I have passed on to other members of my family who are also sufferers. It is certainly working for us. I have found that twice a day, morning and evening is just fine. I was a bit constipated when I tried three a day. You are certainly doing a magnificent job helping so many people in this predicament.


----------



## LNAPE

maggiemoo,Thank you so much for letting me know you are out there and having success with the calcium. Many are like you having came across the info and worked it out on their own and have found it to work great. Thanks to the internet and Jeff with his board I have been able to spread the information on calcium and have helped so many. I appreciate you note and so do others who are looking for a solution and may want to try it because you took the time to let them know it really can help. Stay in touch and keep spreading the word on how calcium can help with this problem.Linda


----------



## 19033

Hi LindaToday is my 3rd day taking caltrate plus (1/2 tab 3 times a day with meals)and I have definitely noticed a difference







I have had properly formed BM's (for the first time in a long time!!)and I feel great. I have noticed that since taking the Caltrate, I have had quite frequent BM's though ie, after every meal. ... is this normal? I've never been this frequent before...I'm going to play it safe and stick to foods that I know I usually don't have trouble with. I think I'll probably continue this way until I feel confident enough in the way I'm feeling to venture out and try some different foods. I don't think I'll be having any ice-cream or cream though, because these foods are just too risky for me, based on past experiences. I just hope that the results I have had so far continue - I had honestly forgotten the feeling of not having to think about being unwell. I'll keep you informed of my progress Linda. Thank you so much for your advice, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## LNAPE

Mariah,Maybe since it is not runny the solid stuff stays in a bit longer and is passed at the next meal. Did you stop the fiber or are you still taking that also. It has been a short time being on the calcium so work with it a bit and see after being on it a bit things don't level out. Less frequent and more solid is what you are after. Time is on your side and you have plenty before you trip so stay with it and see how you do.Linda


----------



## Prudy

I am into week 5 and still singing the praises of calcium.... I am beginning to feel human again.. it is a truly wonderful feeling... and I am so grateful....


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,I know you had your doubts at first but I am and I know you are glad you gave calcium a try. I never thought this would work either and never told anyone I was using this until 3 months and people around me saw I was doing so much better we just could not believe it. Stay with us if you can and post your success when you can. Many who have not tried it maybe will think it is worth a try after readind all of these messages.Linda


----------



## 17365

Oh my... just plowed thru all 13 pages of this thread and it was great! Interesting thoughts here- I have been taking 1200mg of calcium citrate for years. I had heard that c.carbonate may help with D and bought the Caltrate 2 days ago. Well, yesterday(before I read this thread) I took 2 of them at night and 2 after lunch today. I have to say my gut/intestines have been bothering me and mayb it was too much too soon. Wonder if it makes a difference that I was a c.citrate user. I will back off tomorrow and take with food for a few days. Also want to mention that I take synthroid in AM and was told to not take calcium until 4 hours after thyroid as they vie for same receptor sites. Will take calcium after lunch and dinner and bedtime snack. Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## 19033

Hi Linda, No, I haven't taken any more benefibre since your recommendation to stop for now. I'll monitor things over the next couple of days and let you know how I go.


----------



## Prudy

I just wanted to respond to the person who had the formed stools after meals... I still can and am having 1-3 stools a day... but they are formed or loose formed.. They are not ugrent like before... nor are they unmanageable..these I can cope with. I have had a couple of days where they went from formed to loose... and were 4-5 but the next day it went to maybe one... or none.. must have been a clean out... but subsequent stools went to formed... I have to admitt I keep a diary of my s/s and my food intake.. that way I can look back on a day where there was a change in bm's and see if I had eaten something that may have caused it... and 99% it is.... Like potato chips... I have been sneaking them and they are a trigger food... and I know it...Who am I kidding.. bad gal that I am. I threw them out .... but my kids bought some more.... and I have been dipping into them again..!!! I know better... and should... what can I say..Temptation gets the best of me ..... at night...I pay for it the next day believe me... Will I stop... I hope so...!!! If I throw these out on them... they will only buy more... and I need to learn to leave them alone... period...But just wanted to tell you.. how my stools though still may seem alot to some... to one who went way more times then that... I can handle it now... with the calcium....


----------



## LNAPE

fab4,You should not take 2 tablets at one time. You need to do regular doses over the day with your food, I take synthorid and I take the synthroid as soon as I wake up then I get ready for work so within and hour of taking the synthroid you can take the calcium. But if you take the calcium first you have to wait 4 hours to take the synthroid. If you do not take a calcium at breakfast and take the synthroid and take the calcium with lunch, dinner, and a bedtime with a small snack that should be okay.Linda


----------



## 14366

hello lindathis is my first post so i apologize if it's a bit choppy and lengthy. i have been reading about the calcium and as i live in canada the caltrate plus and calcium products are slightly different than in the states. i am a little confused about the ingredients and wonder if you could help me out.the most simliar product i can find is the caltrate plus high potency calcium supplement with vitamin d plus minerals. it lists the ingredients as follows:calcium carbonate 1500 mg providing elemental calcium 600 mgvitamin d 200 IUmagnesium 50 mgzinc 7.5 mgcopper 1 mgmanganese 1.8 mgshould i be basing the calcium on the 1500 mg or the elemental calcium 600 mg? does it matter that it does not contain the boron? and also you mentioned that the magnesium should not go over 40 mg as this will cause diarrhea, does an increase in 10 mg make a big difference? i already take a womens multivitamin daily that contains 400 mg of calcium carbonate and 50 mg of magnesium and don't know if i should be taking both on a daily basis. i really do apoligize for so many questions but i might as well get it all out there.thanks


----------



## LNAPE

ava_adore,Welcome and that is what we are here for the question and helping if we can. You have the right form of calcium and the 50 mg is just fine but I would not take the multi vitamin for a while if you are going to give the calcium a shot to help with diarrhea. Vitamin A C E and magnesium in the vitamin will cause you trouble with the stomach. Stop that and use the calcium you have mentioned. Do not take them too close together with the magnesium but about 4 or 5 hours apart with food is a good place to start 3 times a day. Then you see how you are doing the n make and adjustment up or down. Calcium carbonate can be very constipating so a small amount of magnesium can be good for most but some can be sensative to any amount but it is trial and error to see how it does with you. THe 600 MG is what you look at in the calcium you have so give it a shot and stay with us and let us know how you are and if we can help.Linda


----------



## 13557

Hello,I suffer from IBS-D brought on by anxiety/stress. I am allergic to dairy and I have never taken calcium supplements before. I work in sales and spend 90% of my day in my car traveling, which is a nightmare for anyone with IBS-D. I cant tell you how many vacation/sick days I wasted because I could not get out of the bathroom to get to work. I am desperate for help. I started Saturday taking Caltrate 600 chewables, following your recomended schedule. I also have eliminated candy and soda from my diet. My question is, how long before I see results? So far, they have been mixed. Saturday, my first day taking the supplement, I experienced the typical gas/acid feeling in my stomach. Sunday I had the best day in 15 years. One normal BM followed by no desire to go again. I even sat in the bathroom (my usual routine before going out) expecting the worst, but it never came. Monday wasnt so great. 4 BM's with gas/cramping. I know its only been a few days since I started but I figured since my body has never had this amount of calcium that I my insides would have slowed down quicker. Also, by taking all this calcium now, are my chances of getting kidney stones increased? I have read that they are, which is settinng of some anxiety about taking this supplement.You also mentioned taking calcium with a meal. If I take half a tab of Caltrate with a few crackers, is that enough food, or should it always be taken with a full meal? Thanks for your help/advice.


----------



## LNAPE

sd303,Welcome to the board. I hope you have been tested to be sure this is IBS and not something more serious. Caltrate Brand Chewables are good or any other brand with the same ingredients. You need to take 1/2 with you 3 daily meals for the first 3 days. If you do not eat a full meal a small snack will do but if you are feeling the indigestion then you will know you did not eat enough and the calcium can be giving you the indigestion and gas at the beginning. Simethicone is okay to take for the gas not many of the gas remedys over the counter are good to take for this because they usually have magnesnium in them and give you more diarrhea. If you take other meds be sure it is okay to take calcium with them and also check the side effects of other med you may be on. Do not take anything you do not have to take. No vitamins. It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for stone prevention just sip water throughout the day.If you have been on the calcium for 3 days then you can increase the dose to a full tablet or a combination of full and 1/2 tablets to get better results. Stay with us and we can work through this. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## 16946

Linda, have you had anyone else mention taking calcium regluarly, with meals, and suddenly relapsing? That's what is happening to me. I started the calcium supplements back in November and was so pleased with the results! Suddenly, this past Friday, I began again with the discomfort of IBS-D. I've had cramping and D now since then, but have continued to take my calcium (Caltrate w/vitamin D, non magnesium). I'm wondering if I should increase my intake of the Caltrate to 3 pills a day? I usually take one in the morning and one at lunch, along with psillium caps and Omega-3.Thanks,Drie


----------



## LNAPE

Drie,You can still get a virus and the calcium may not help you then so you will have to get over that and there is always a chance something else could be happening other than the IBS that can give you diarrhea. Bad food too can cause it and you may not realize it because you are so used to suffering with diarrhea. I think you can increase to 3 full tablets a day and taking one at breakfast and lunch still leaves a long time from lunch to the morning so you may need to close up that gap with another dose or taking one at bedtime and lunch or bedtime and breakfast. Hang in hopefully it will pass soon. Do you have any other symptoms.Linda


----------



## 18258

Just an update.I'm still taking my calcium and I'm feeling so much better. Can actually get through a working day now without rushing to the loo. And my appetite has returned. I've found myself 'strangely drawn' to the biscuit tin







I'm still avoiding crisps ( potato chips) though as they are a definite trigger food for me.







Keep you posted. x


----------



## 14366

Hi linda,I have been taking the calcium for a few days now and the first two days were great but on the third it was back to the usual. so my question is how long it was before you noticed a difference and if you still had the diarrhea for the first few weeks. i understand that everything takes time and everyone is different but I was just curious. Thanks again for your help and getting back to me quickly. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LNAPE

ava adore,A few day can do it for some and a little longer for others. Let me see if you are doing the right dosage. Do you have calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D. Are you taking 1/2 tablet with you 3 daily meals for the first 3 days. You can not skip you have to remain consistent to have it work properly because the calcium is going is and passing through the system regularly so it needs to be replaced at regular intervals. Do not take any other meds you do not have to. If you do check the side effect of them and see if it is okay to take calcium with them. You have to avoid lettuce and too much acid foods and drinks. Give the system time to heal and don't give up too soon. You will get better espeically if you did feel good at the beginning. Linda


----------



## 14366

Hi lindai do have the 600mg with vitamin d and have been taking 1/2 with breakfast and lunch, as they are not such large meals, and a full tablet with dinner. not sure if i should just keep it consistent with the 1/2 tablets all day because i may be doing it wrong. i keep the times pretty much the same. the only other meds i take are birth control and nothing else.i havent been having to much acidic foods either. i won't be giving up on them though.thanks


----------



## 16946

Hi Linda,Things are getting a little better. That's my main problem with IBS -- I'm constantly wondering if an upset stomach or D is caused by my IBS or if I'm ill or ate something bad. I will consider taking extra calcium at night if things worsen. Your support here is greatly appreciated!Drie


----------



## LNAPE

ava adore,Go ahead and increase to a full tablet with your meals because you are not getting the results you need right now and see if this makes a difference.Drie,I know just what you are saying. What we have can be caused by other events also so it is hard to figure out at times. I would go ahead with the one full tablet at night this will hwlp you in the morning and this may be what you need. Linda


----------



## Prudy

Just wanted you to know how I was doing Linda...Well after monday's bad time... about mid week.. things started to straighten out again... I switched to a natural no additives Calcium 600 with D.... Stopped the one with the Magnesium in it.. No constipation from it... Good news... Following my eating plan again same phase I was at before I added some nasty things last weekend..... Stopped the Activa Yogurt...don't think I need it... I will try regular yogurt later this week... see how that goes.. But finally my stools have leveled out again... and I am so glad for that...I thought I had ruined it all... Still taking the half tabs... which seem to be working for me.. Just wanted to let you know.... all was not lost.....


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,I am glad to hear things are better for you. As for my experience the less that you can take the better. If you get things working well again do not try to add things you think you may need just let the body adjust for a while as long as you are doing well. Over time you can add foods you thought you could not have but in small portions at first to see how the effect now. Hang in things will get better.Linda


----------



## 22199

hey everyonejust wondering i have low zinc levels so will taking zinc supplements affect how my caltrate will work? sorry but i cant find any really good info on itthanks heaps


----------



## LNAPE

trishizle,The only way you will know is to give it a try. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Chris43

Dear LindaI have been taking Calcium carbonate with vit d for 3 yrs after reading about it on your site. I have found it very helpful but at the moment I am going through a severe anxiety state and my D has become a problem again, but I am still persevering with calcium. However my local health shop said that I must take either magnesium or zinc along with the calcium or it will cause a type of thickening of the blood in my arteries, have you any information on this?. Also I have had to increase my imodium to 4 a day and my doctor has also given me lomitol to experiment with along side the imodium. Do you know what dose of lomitol I should take to start with together with imodium? I would be grateful for any feedback as I am having difficulty going out at the moment do to my FEAR of D. Chris


----------



## LNAPE

Chris43,I am not a doctor so you should check with him or the pharmacist on the doseage of the Lomotil. I am sorry you are having a bad time right now. Magnesium can cause more diarrhea. As long as you do not over do the calcium and that would be no more than 1800 mg in a day it should not be a problem. I don't know what type of thickening they are talking about. Did you change anything lately or do you think it is a intestinal but bug bothering you. Lets hope it passes soon.Linda


----------



## 14366

Hi Lindawell it's been about ten days and i dont think the calcium is really working for me. i'm still getting the diarrhea and soft stools. i was hoping it would work but i guess it's not for everybody. also had a lot of pain during that time which i hadnt had for a few months. maybe my body is just getting used to it? how long do u think i should continue before i officially "give up" on it?thanks


----------



## LNAPE

ava-adore, I can not tell you to give up or not but it only has been 10 day as you said. Are you eating a bit more food than you were before. I know you said you had trouble eating. You can increase to a full tablet with each meal now if you have not yet done so. Do not eat lettuce or to much tomato sauce and do not take vitamins. If you want to email me maybe we can get to the bottom of this and stay in closer contact for a bit to see if I can help.Linda


----------



## 20298

Hey everyone! After weeks of trying fiber supplements with no real results I started calcium today. wish me luck!


----------



## clareuk

I started taking calcium a couple of weeks ago and take 2 tablets a day. This = 800 mg calcium and 5 mcg of vitamin D in total. I am wondering if there is limit to the amount that I can take. Is it ok to try another tablet? 2 tablets aren't really making much difference. Any help would be appreciated.Claire


----------



## patjack

Does it make any difference if it is "calcium" or calcium carbonate?? Thanks!


----------



## patjack

The reason I ask is because I take Calcium-D and I noticed in the small print it has Magnesium and mineral oil??? When I take it at times it seems to give me diarrhea!?If I take Calcium carbonate, would that be different?? Appreciate any input!!! Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

marilee,Welcome to the board and if you need help with the calcium you can email me if you like and good luck.Claireuk,It is better if you can take a 600 mg 3 times a day. You body can only process about 500 mg at once so taking 800 mg is a bit much to take 3 times a day.patjack,you do need to use calcium carbonate with food about 600 mg with each meal but start with 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days with each meal.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

patjack,You do not want to use what you have with magnesium or the mineral oil it will give you more diarrhea. Just calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D is where you should start.Linda


----------



## patjack

Linda, thanks for your input! I will get rid of the pills I have and get the carbonate! I hope this helps as I am becoming a prisoner in my own home! I can't get to any appointments, cancel everything such as dentist, social events, stores, etc!!! God Bless you for your help to all the people on this board!!


----------



## patjack

Linda---Thank you for your input!! I will get the carbonate today!! I hope this helps as I am becoming a prisoner in my own home!! Cancel all my appointments! Can't stand it anymore! thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

trish,I do know the feeling you are having about being prisoner. I am here if you need some encouragement along the way so stay in touch and let me know how you are doing with the calcium and if you need some help just email me if you like.LInda


----------



## patjack

Linda, I went to CVS this morning to get Calcium Carbonate---was very confused with all the different types and ingredients! Why is plain Calcium so cheap, and the calcium carbonate is so expensive?? There are so many ingredients in the small print!! I got Caltrate 600+D.I hope I made the right choice?? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

All of the plain calcium is a calcium something or other.You have to look at the small print on the label to see if it is Calcium Carbonate or Calcium Citrate, or Calcium something else (there are a few others it can be).Usually when I go the cheap store brand Calcium supplements tend to be Calcium Carbonate. Looked at the CVS website and found this:link which is their store brand that might look like plain calcium until you look at the back of the label.


----------



## LNAPE

trish,I do not think calcium carbonate is expensive. I don't know how to explain it to you. If you have the Caltrate brand that has vitamin d then you are doing just fine. You can find the store brand with the same thing and only concern yourself with the ingredient lable and not the fine printed stuff.Linda


----------



## patjack

Linda, I have been taking calcium and is already helping with D-----but I am very bloated!!!Is this normal, or am I doing something wrong??? Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

patjack,It take a few day for your body to adjust to taking the calcium and you get some gas and indigestion and if you start with 1/2 tablet at your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days this is at a minimum. If you take anything for gas be sure it does not contain magnesium. Simethicone is good for gas if you need something. I put up with if because I was so glad to get rid of the diarrhea and it went away after about 3 days.Linda


----------



## patjack

Linda, I have taken the calcium for four days now and have had no D!!!! But now I am not going at all---how do I get a happy medium???? Thanks!


----------



## Prudy

STart drinking water ... that will help... I also added applesauce because I can tolerate it... and it helps to keep the C ..... away....and not turn me into D... I am so thrilled with solid poop.... that not going all the time felt weird at first... Strange isn't it..??? You get used to living one way... and when that changes all these other things feel strange...But take your time... It will all staighten itself out.... Heck.. we are all a work in progress...


----------



## LNAPE

trish,Well can you tell me how much you were taking and when. You need to stop the calcium until you go again and for me that is not long because I think constipation can be worse than diarrhea sometimes.Now that you know it works you need some help in getting the right dose to stay free of diarrhea and not be constipated. Give me some help answering my questions and then I can offer some suggestions or email me if you like. Maybe we can get together on IM lnapents is my screen name on AOL IM Let me know what time you can get on and maybe we can get together.Linda


----------



## clareuk

Just to say thank you to you Linda for all the help. I understand that ideally I should be taking up to 1800mg per day ( may be less). My tablets are 400mg each of Calcium carbonate and I am taking 2 so I have only been having 800mg a day. I will slowly up the dose and let you know how I get on. Thanks.Claire


----------



## 23596

I found Caltrate Colon Health and it has very very low Magnesium (around 12mg). I don't know if this will work the same as Caltrate Plus 600, but the mg content of calcium and vitamin D are the same. Has anyone else tried this type before?


----------



## patjack

Linda, I have been taking three tablets a day, but I start at 3am, as thats when I get up and the D starts! After my last note to you where I had not gone for four days, that night I went twice and had a solid stool---ALLELUA!!!! So the next day I started on three tablets again. I think I will have to do that--take it then stop for a day and start over! It was so great not to have diarrhea for four days, and to have a solid stool! I even went out that day to visit a friend! Thank you and God Bless You for all your help!!! Love, Pat


----------



## Arnie W

Hi, Linda.I wonder if you are aware of possible interactions of calcium with other minerals or supplements. I'm not sure if that has been discussed here before. I take a ZMA supplement (zinc, magnesium and B6) at bedtime. I understand that you should take this supp at a different time from calcium, which can absorb the zinc. Recently I read the same thing about another mineral. I would be intereste3d in your thoughts on this. Cheers.


----------



## LNAPE

Hunting for a CURE !!,Caltrate Colon Health is the same as the Caltrate in the pink and white bottle but because they have done testing on this to show it helps to reduce the recurrance of colon polyps they can call it Colon Health and tell you to take 1200 mg a day and charge more for it. That is the amount they tested to improve your odds of getting colon polyps. So you can buy any calcium carbonate 600 MG with vitamin D 200 IU and have the exact effect. Now calcium in no CURE but a good control if you take it every day at regular intervals with food. I take 3 full tablets a day one with each meal at least 4 or 5 hours apart and do very well. You may only need 1/2 tablet at each meal or a combination of full and half tablets you have to play around with the dose to see what helps you. Trish,I am glad things worked out but it would be much better to find an amount of calcium to take with each meal and not get constipated but get control of the diarrhea. It would be much better for you system to do that. I see you did not start with 1/2 tablet with each meal as I suggested so you may have had more indigestion and gas and now if you had done it that way you may have found you only needed 1/2 tablet 3 times a day to maintain control and not get constipated. Also the version that has 40 MG of magnesium may be better for you also because tha small amount of magnesium helps you from getting constipated. Let me know how you do.Arnie,You know I guess from my posts that magnesium can cause you diarrhea. I take a calcium carbonate with added minerals like Magnesium 40 MG, Zinc 7.5 MG, Copper 1 MG and Manganese 1.8 MG. I guess is must be okay to mix them together. The less you can take the better because everything has some side effects. I know with prescription meds some are not supposed to be taken with the calcium at the same time like synthroid and you must ask your doctor or pharmacist about that I am not a doctor I only know the experience I have had with the calcium and the feed back I get from many others how great it works and that is what I pass along.Keep posting everyone and encourage others to try the calcium to control diarrhea.Linda


----------



## patjack

Linda. I have tryed to e-mail you twice and it comes back as "not able to deliver". I do not have IM. My e-mail is trishj46###msn.com Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

trish,I just sent you an email so see if you can get back to me now.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Linda is right... start out with the half tabs like she suggests... You might find like I did that you don't need to go to the full tab .. I only take the half tabs with my meals... and it works fine for me... Taking the whole tab and getting constipated may be too much.. I know my stools were a little sluggish to move in the beginning... but I just played with things... like... keeping with the half tabs and eating the applesauce... and what veggies I can tolerate... as well as being sure I drink enough water.... and as long as I do that... I am ok... I am thrilled with find this works well for me... I am so thankful for it.... I can't stress it strong enough... Linda you saved me so much grief I wish I had found this site sooner... I am almost two month now taking the calcium.... and couldn't be happier...


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,I am glad I was able to help you and if you stay with it it should continue to work. It will be 8 years for me soon. Now that is not to say you could not get some other condition that may give you diarrhea like a intestinal infection or something else. I do not get sick hardly so I really don't know if the calcium can help if a infection hits me or not.Take Care and stay in touch.Linda


----------



## patjack

Linda. I was able to respond to your e-mail by clicking reply. When I write your e-mail in the box, it comes back as unable to deliver!!! I don't know what the problem is?? Pat


----------



## LNAPE

patjack,Every thing seems to be working okay on my end. Be sure you have typed the email correctly.lnapents###netscape.net


----------



## 19033

Hi LindaI am still taking 1/2 a caltrate tab 3 times per day with meals, but have been finding that I sometimes still have urgent motions (not as bad as they used to be, but still frustrating!), particularly in the mornings. Do you think I should increase my evening tab to 1 whole tab and keep the others still at 1/2 tab? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Mariah,I do think it would be a good plan to increase to a full tablet as long as you are not getting constipation. Taking the final one of the day may do better if you take it at bedtime with a small snack. This will help you in the morning. You can see how long of time it is between the dinner dose and the morning dose so you may need to tighten that up by switching to a bedtime dose. And I would do a full tablet then. Lots of problem times for people are in the morning so you are not alone in that one.Linda


----------



## 21787

Everyone,I'm waiting on my order of Caltrate 600 + Vitamin D and minerals coming from America....I decided I wanted to get the ones Linda uses because they seem to work.I can't wait to start them and see what happens!RachL


----------



## LNAPE

Rachl,Welcome to the board and you really do not need to wait. You can buy any calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 200 IU to get started. This will give you what you need just take 1/2 tablet with your food 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Do this for the first 3 days then make some adjustments. I am here if you have question or need some encouragement.Linda


----------



## 21787

Thanks Linda! It's great to have someone to talk to about this!! I will get the Calcium as soon as I can get to a pharmacy! RachL x


----------



## 13488

Again, It's been a while. Since I last posted I've been learning to drive and have not needed a day off school because I have managed to keep my stomach from flaring up. This I believe is all due to milk & calcium. At first, I started off taking calcium tablets (800mg a day) and it helped. I maybe only had a slight spell of D once every 3 days or so. When I reduced to 400mg of calcium and started to drink *MILK* I noticed a HUGE change! I havent had D in 4 weeks now and now feel that I don't have to think about my stomach as much. As I'm going through important exams now I am hoping the milk keeps my stomach at bay and I have no flare ups.Anyway, the main reason of posting this was to show that there IS some relief and you just have to find it! Obviously if your lactose intolerant you will not find milk helpful at all but I know drink a litre of semi-skimmed milk and I see it as an absolute GOD-SEND!Good luck everyone to finding YOUR relief!


----------



## 21787

Hi Linda,I got Caltrate 600 Plus this morning and I have started taking it. I took a half tablet with my breakfast and will continue with another half with lunch and then bed time. I'm going away to London for a few days on Thursday so I'm hoping that the preliminary indigestion will have been and gone by then! I'll let you know how it goes over the next few weeks. Thanks for all your help.RachL


----------



## LNAPE

rACH L,The indigestion should end in a few days bt if you should need something that you usually take be sure it does not contain magnesium and most doo. You can take simethicome for gas if you need too.I will be waiting to hear how you do.Linda


----------



## 21787

Well, I have completed my first day of the calcium treatment and I must say that today I have had little symptoms, a lot less than usual days. And no indigestion as yet!


----------



## LNAPE

RachL,As long as you start with 1/2 tab and take it with food at least 4 or 5 hours apart it should be a minimal amount of indigestion and gas.Linda


----------



## 21787

Dear Linda,How long does the calcium take that start working..? I've been taking it for 2 days now (OK I know that's not very long...) and have had only 1 BM each day which were not formed like normal but were not D... I'm taking a half tablet with breakfast, half with dinner and then half before I go to sleep. It's because I don't usually eat lunch. Is there anything else you can suggest for me?RachL


----------



## LNAPE

RachL,If you are not getting indigestion or gas then is would be okay to incresse the dose to a full tablet with the schedule you are doing. Or you may want to just do a full tablet at the bedtime for one day and see if this may be enough to stop Linda


----------



## 21787

Ok, I'm taking a full tablet with each meal today to see if it makes a difference. I had the same problem this morning as yesterday morning so I just hope that this works! Should it work right away, or could it take a few days to work?Thanks for your helpRachL


----------



## 16022

I just bought calcium and wanted to start with 1/2 a pill to lessen the indigestion, but I almost died choking on it! Any tips on how to make swallowing 1/2 pill easier? I really want to give this a try but now I'm nervous about taking the other half later. Thanks!


----------



## 21787

Hey Irishgrl,I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble swallowing them!! I guess I am lucky because I can swallow almost any pill whole!!! But when I was younger I was really bad a taking pills so I used to squeeze them into Jaffa cakes!! Maybe this would help? Or shoving it in your mouth with something you've already chewed and then swallow them both together? Or you could try the old wives trick of holding your nose!!Hope this helps,RachL x


----------



## 16022

Thanks for the advice, RachL! I actually find it a lot easier to swallow the pill whole. It seems that when I break it in half its harder to get down. I took a whole one a few days back but got some indigestion so I wanted to try again this time taking only half... but ouch! I can still feel that my throat is a little irritated from earlier. I think I will try your advice and pop it in with some chewed food. I'm thinking of even cutting the half in half and taking it in two smaller doses. I shall see what happends.. hopefully I will not need the heimlich maneuver!


----------



## LNAPE

RachL,I think you should see some firmness with the full tablets. It is trial and error and what works for one may not react the same on another.Irishgrl,You can try putting a pill in your mouth and then a spooon full of ice cream or oatmeal or something you do not have to chew and swallow them together. There is also a chewable form of the Caltrate Brand in an orange and white box that will solve the swallowing problem because you can just chew them up.Linda


----------



## 21787

Great thanks! I haven't really had any movement since this morning, when I took two Imodium just incase because I didn't want to have to worry about the D today!!! AAh!! I'm really hoping it starts to work soon, I think it will because I'm thinking positive. I'm going to Prague for 4 days next week and I'm so worried about having to deal with my IBS whilst on holiday - although I usually deal well with travelling...!Just one more thing I wanted to ask, should I be taking any of the tablets during the night do you think? Thanks again for all your help I really really appreciate it!!!


----------



## 16022

Thanks for the advice! I cut the half tablet in half and took them with food and no problems..went down smoothly!! Now hopefully it will do the trick with my D!


----------



## 21787

This is my 5th day on calcium tablets, I'm taking 3 full tablets a day now as the half tablets didn't really make much of a difference to my symptoms. I think I am starting to see a difference now though which is good. Keep us updated to let us know how you go!!RachL


----------



## LNAPE

irishgrl,I am glad you foung a way to take the calcuim. Hang in and give your system time to adjust and I am hoping for the best for you.RachL,You do not need to get up through the night to take any calcium. Just the 3 tablets with food and pay attention to be sure you are not getting constipated since you started the full tablets now.Linda


----------



## 21787

Thanks Linda,I haven't been at all yet today...so I'm think they're starting to work!! It's not difficult to take them so I think I'm gonna get used to just taking them every day! RachL x


----------



## 21787

Hi everyone,Seems like things are starting to settle down for me now that I've been taking the calcium for almost a week. It seems to have taken this whole week for things to settle down into a 'routine' and I generally feel a lot better for it. Haven't had any D for about 4 days now and am beginning to feel like going out a bit more. I'm glad that this is working out, because I am going on a city break to Prague next week for 4 days - and I really could be doing without any symptoms for these few days! Thanks for all your help Linda, I really appreciate it! RachL


----------



## Prudy

When I first joined this forum.. I read about the calcium... It was like a miracle to me.. that and a diet change has helped me greatly... So much to where I feel human again.. I started to go the other way.. to C..oh my... not a good thing.. I did not want to give up my miracle calcium.. so I started to take Konsyl... at night to kind of help things..I decreased my calcium down to two times a day.. I upped my water intake some as well.. and so far it has been working.. no major D episodes.. and nicely formed stools that aren't hard to pass..I also added oat bran to my menu.. once a day in the morning with one yogurt... and 1/2 a banana..


----------



## LNAPE

Hello Everyone,I just wanted to let you know I will be leaving 4/13/06 for a short vacation and returning 4/18/06. So if I do not get back to answer any of your questions maybe someone else can. Have a great Easter weekend.Linda


----------



## 21787

I have been getting side effects of too much calcium and have had to stop taking it!







Loss of appetite was the biggest side effeect I got, and I'm losing weight rapidly...


----------



## LNAPE

Rachl,I did not know that calcium could cause you to loose lots of weight. Have you had your thyroid check because it controls the way your body processes the calcium and it can also cause you to have diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 21787

Well, a side effect of the calcium is a loss of appetite, to the point where I just wasn't eating, causing me to lose weight. However, I haven't had any for a week now and my appetite is back...and so is my upset tummies. Going to see my doctor next week.


----------



## LNAPE

Auburn,I don't think your doctor is correct but that is my opinion and nothing more. I too need 3 full tablets a day to stay in control of the diarrhea and the acid burning for excess bile. I take 1800 mg a day of calcium and each tablet has 40 mg of magnesiun any more than that it will give me diarrhea. You can do some research and see that the 1500 mg you take daily is not too much and it can help prevent bone loss so you do not get brittle bones. Do you think he just wants to keep you on the meds and seeing him even though you got relief from the calcium and the drug companies will keep you as a customer taking their expensive drugs. Jusst my opinion.Linda


----------



## Prudy

HO... HO... Linda.. I like that last statement..Ain't it the truth... Me ... I prefer the calcium... even though my doctor offered me questran.. I told her.. since the calcium is working I think I will stick to that.. If it ceases then I will consider the questran.. But so far.. I am still with my 3 half tabs.. plus I added Konsyl 1 tsp per day.. and things are going just fine.. I don't stray too much off the diet path.. Things are pretty cut and dry there.. I think the important thing.. is, it is helping me to live a more normal existence then I have ever been able to in a long time.. I have even been able to eat out which I hadn't done in a long time.. I just make sure I order what I can eat.. and I was fine.. I can go shopping and know "If" I do have to go.. I can make it to a BR without so much fear.. My next step is traveling on a vacation.. that will be the true test.. and once that is successful.. I will be more then happy.. I will be fantastic.. Thanking God daily for learning about the calcium..


----------



## LNAPE

Auburn,Don't get me wrong if you are happy with your progress then by all means stay with what works. For me nothing the doctors ever offerd made much of a difference in relieving my suffering so I basically was told to live with it and I did for 23 years. That was not a very comfortable position to be in and in the last 7 plus years things have not been better.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Auburn,If you continue the way you are then you most likely will continue to suffer. You need to make some changes and the things the others are telling you are not working for you and stop paying them money for no help. We are all different and you need to do some research for yourself and tell the people treating you what they offer is not working.Linda


----------



## Prudy

I agree.. we have to be proactive in our disease.. and our cure.. If I hadn't taken the step to try the calcium.. I don't know where I would be today.. I only know... how much I have been helped by it.. It only takes a little agressive research on our own.. most doctors have little to offer us with IBS.. just pills.. YOu have to be your own advocate.. Heather's site and the calcium have been a God send to me.. Too bad it took me a major epidsode and depression to get myself motivated to do something other then what doctors tell me...


----------



## Prudy

Here is a little information on calcium aside from the added benefit it offers those of us it helps..As women this is good to know..Calcium: What Do I Need to Know?Calcium is an essential nutrient our body needs every day. You may already know that it helps build and maintain healthy teeth and bones. But thatâ€™s not all. Calcium also keeps your heart beating steadily, your blood, nerves and muscles working correctly.Calcium is a key factor to keeping your body running smoothly. Because your bones contain calcium, if you do not get enough from your daily diet, your body will "steal" the calcium from your bones to use for other functions. Over the long run this can reduce your bone strength and lead to osteoporosis, a potentially crippling disease of thin and fragile bones.Osteoporosis can make your bones so weak, in fact, that they can break with a firm handshake. Because people often do not get enough calcium from their diets, osteoporosis is now a major health concern and one of our most common diseases, affecting over 10 million Americans, with another 34 million having reduced bone mass.What can you do? You can make smarter choices about what you eat. Add calcium-rich foods such as low-fat dairy products and broccoli to your daily diet. If you canâ€™t get enough calcium from your diet, you can add a calcium supplement like TumsÂ® or Os-CalÂ® to your daily routine to make up the calcium gap.The information on this web site provides you with the basic facts about calcium, tells you how to get it daily and answers some commonly asked questions. Remember: Calcium is essential to good health and getting enough can help you reduce the risk of osteoporosis. But calcium is only part of the picture. You also need exercise and a balanced diet to help prevent osteoporosis and stay healthy.What is the Calcium Continuum?Your need for calcium starts even before you are born and extends throughout your lifetime. However, most people today are consuming fewer dairy products and vegetables that are calcium-rich. Think about your own diet. How many glasses of milk, if any, do you drink a day? When was the last time you had cottage cheese, broccoli, or sardines?The most recent government survey of the eating habits of Americans confirms that most people are not getting enough calcium. Teenagers, young women and post-menopausal women in particular are consuming far less than is healthy -- and less than their body's need.How much calcium do you need each day? On average, if youâ€™re not drinking three glasses of milk per day, youâ€™re not getting enough.Is Calcium Essential During Childhood to Young Adulthood?From birth until about age 18, bones are forming and growing. Calcium is essential to this process. Breast milk and infant formulas are rich in calcium. As children grow, it is equally important that their diet remain calcium-rich.Unfortunately, the calcium intake of most Americans peaks at age eight. Think about it. While preschoolers have most of their diet chosen by a parent, by age eight, children are making more decisions on their own. They prefer juice or soda to milk with lunch. They like other snacks besides cheese and yogurt.During late adolescence, through young adulthood, adult bone is formed and reaches its maximum strength and density. Bones continue to accumulate calcium and become stronger after we have stopped growing. The calcium that you provide to your bones when you are young determines how well they will hold up later in life. By age 35 your bones are about as strong as they are ever going to be.How Does Calcium Help During the Childbearing Years?No matter what age a woman is when she becomes pregnant, calcium is very important to both her and the growing baby. Calcium from the motherâ€™s body is used by the developing baby, putting increased demands on the pregnant womanâ€™s supply. Additional calcium may be needed to meet both the pregnant womanâ€™s and the developing babyâ€™s needs.Based on an analysis published in the Journal of the American Medical Association there is evidence that calcium supplementation can help maintain normal blood pressure in pregnant women with consistently low calcium intakes. Pregnancy-induced high blood pressure is a serious complication that can put both mother and child at risk.How Does Menopause Affect Calcium Requirements?When a woman enters menopause, her body produces much less of the female hormone estrogen. Loss of estrogen increases the risk of osteoporosis. Simply put, osteoporosis is a thinning of the bones. Bones become weak and fragile and can break easily. Thatâ€™s why it is so important to take steps to help protect yourself from osteoporosis by getting enough calcium every day.The National Osteoporosis Foundation recommends that women make certain they get adequate daily calcium intake in order to assure prescription osteoporosis medications work more effectively. Men are also vulnerable to osteoporosis and need to consume adequate calcium through their older years to prevent further bone loss, and in their younger years to achieve peak bone mass.How Can I Increase My Calcium Intake?Non-fat or low-fat dairy products provide the easiest, most plentiful sources of calcium in the diet. In addition, try adding broccoli, kale, and salmon, especially with the bones included, to your diet. Many foods are now fortified with calcium, including fruit juices, snack foods and breakfast cereals. You might find the easiest way to get the daily calcium you need is to make changes in your diet and take a calcium supplement.Am I Getting Calcium From My Multi-Vitamins?You are getting some calcium, but not nearly enough of the daily requirement. Read the label. Even in the case of prenatal vitamins for pregnant women, the calcium content in most pre-natals is only about a third of what is required daily to meet the demands of the mother and growing baby. A multi-vitamin may provide additional nutrients and vitamins that your body needs, but if your diet is low in calcium, you need to take a special calcium supplement.Do I Need Other Nutrients Like Vitamin D With My Calcium Supplement?Vitamin D helps your body absorb and use calcium. Unlike calcium, however, vitamin D can be stored by the body for extended periods of time. It does not have to be taken exactly at the same time as your calcium supplement.Vitamin D is available from fortified dairy products, cod liver oil and fatty fish, and is manufactured by the body in response to exposure to sunlight. Most multi-vitamins also contain 100% of the daily value of Vitamin D.Elderly and the homebound, in particular, often do not get enough vitamin D. Also, during the winter season the sunlight in the Northern parts of the U.S. is not intense enough to build up vitamin D in your body. If you think you are not getting enough vitamin D, talk to your doctor or health-care professional. You may also consider Os-CalÂ® as a calcium supplement with vitamin D.Will I Have Any Problems Taking Calcium?Itâ€™s very difficult to get too much calcium. Any excess which the body cannot use is excreted from the body in the urine and stool. Daily consumption up to 2,500 mg has been shown to be safe.Does Low Calcium Intake Increase My Risk for Kidney Stones?Additional calcium intake may actually lower your risk for kidney stones. The largest study ever conducted on calcium and kidney stones, published in the New England Journal of Medicine in 1993, and another published in 1997, showed that daily calcium intake above 850 mg was associated with decreased incidence of symptomatic kidney stones.Reducing your intake of dietary oxalate, a substance found in wheat bran, rhubarb, beets and nuts may also lower your risk of stones. The most important dietary factor in preventing kidney stones is water. Drink plenty of fluids, but not soft drinks, to help lower your risk for stones. And keep taking your calcium. Restricting calcium intake could increase the risk of stones.Do Calcium-Containing Antacids Interfere With Calcium Absorption?No. Although stomach acid is necessary for some forms of calcium to be absorbed into the body, antacids do not interfere with this process. Calcium supplements taken with meals provide enough stomach acid for optimal absorption. Although calcium carbonate acts as an antacid, it can both neutralize the stomach acid and still be used by the body. Calcium carbonate supplements act as antacids and calcium carbonate antacids can serve as a source of calcium. The available calcium is the same. Recommended Requirements per dayages 9-18 1300 mg 19-50 1000 mg 51-70+ 1200 mg 50 + {women not on HRT therapy} 1500 mg


----------



## Talissa

> quote:. Although calcium carbonate acts as an antacid, it can both neutralize the stomach acid and still be used by the body.


Here's what I don't get, how they can say this...Isn't the fact that calcium carbonate helps -some- people with diarrhea PROOF that the calcium isn't being absorbed by the body(by some people)?If it got absorbed, it wouldn't be able to bind with the excess bile acids and lower the amount of excess fluids causing the D...Calcium, if it's absorbed, gets absorbed in the duodenum portion of the sm intestine, the first section. As UNabsorbed calcium continues down the "pipe", it's able to bond with the bile acids & eliminate both from the body. Less bile acids allows for better water resorption.The fact that the calcium doesn't work for me is actually reassuring, in that it means I have sufficient stomach acids to break foods down, even the diff to break down calcium carbonate.Another possible problem with taking calcium carbonate is acid rebound. Although how damaging this actually is has yet to be fully determined.


----------



## Prudy

I imagine the Questran acts on the same principles.. binding with the bile salts... How nice that those of us who take the calcium and it works are having the added benefits of getting more calcium into our diets as well as managing our D.. I find it reassuring that I am doing something good for my self in following a food plan of what I can eat.. eating yogurt.. taking the calcium and fiber and feel as well as I do.. For all the years I felt so bad.. this is a welcome change and relief. Let alone helping me to get back into life. That is what is most important to me. I am trying to live as well as I can now.. and I thank God daily for letting me do that... I can do HIS will now and know HE is guiding me every step of the way.. HE was before, but now I can be more of a participant in it rather then a bystander. That to me is a miracle in itself. I know what it is like to stay home and be a chain to the commode.. So as for me.... I know what is working and I will continue to do it..







Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## LNAPE

Auburn,I am not judging you I only hear you are not happy with your treatment. Change is to take a look at what you are being treated for and if it is doing any good or bad in the whole picture. You say you have just been diagnosted with having IBS well this is what they give you when they can't seem to fine what the problem is. I thought you said yourprovider told you that your were taking too much calcium and 1500 mg a day is in no way too much by any research I have found. You are right I do not know you or what your health situitation is I only hear the suffering in your postings. And only want to help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Talissa,When you take a calcium tablet about 40 percent is sent to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in your waste. Your body can only process about 500mg at a time then and of that 500 mg 300mg is lost in the waste soaking up fluids. You need vitamin D to help the absorption process and many of us now do not get enough of that by loading up on sun screens also.Linda


----------



## Talissa

Linda, thx for the info. Well, who knows, maybe that's why calcium doesn't work for my case of D--I sure get plenty of sunshine & vit D. I'm just absorbing it too well. LOL. I guess then that taking 1/2 calcium(300 mg) then wouldn't help with the D for most because it'd all get absorbed(its under 500 mg)? Except w/ advanced age. They do say for certain here, the stomach acid has lowered w/ age, and the experts recommend the elderly take calcium citrate. It doesn't require stomach acid to break it down for absorption...Prudy, I sure am glad as well that you've also found a combo that works for you!!


----------



## 23317

So I have been trting to incorporate Caltrate for the last 5 days. There has been some improvement. My GI doctor thinks it is a great idea as I should be taking calcium regardless of th IBS. It seems like thing might get bearable. The acupuncture is helping the pain and the calcium seems to be helping the D. Sadly today I felt so ggod that for a moment I forgot that I have this horrible thing. I ate three (count them three) bites of asparagus...needless to say I had a bad attack forcing me to take Bentyl and Lomotil. I hate the side effects from the Bentyl! Hopefully I can keep with the diet, calcium and acupuncture to relieve the symptoms. I must say that even with the attack I know the calcium helped, because I made it to the bathroom without having to run. I was also able to make it back hope from work without worrying that I would have an accident. I hope that one day I will get back to myself. All I really want to do is teach my students and raise my little girl. Thank goodness for this site. It is making things easier emotionally.


----------



## Prudy

I think that once knowing you have time to make to the BR relieves anxiety about it.. I know there are days when I will have 5 BM's but they are, for the most formed lately.. and not urgent.. that in turn lets me off getting all scared and anxious esp at work.. Those I can handle.. knowing I can make it to the BR and I don't worry about making the trips.. people I work with know about my condition and are there if I need them.. I have often asked the other nurse to come sit with my clients while I make a visit to the pot... Or if she can't then I tell them.. I have to excuse myself to use the ladies room.. would they mind waiting in the lobby till I am free... They have never blinked an eye..Once you feel comfortable in that area.. it stress is much less...


----------



## LNAPE

MElena2,You are just into it for 5 days so do not give up at all. Did you start with 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days with each meal. Then you can increase the amount if you need too.You are right about having an attack it is short lived and usually one trip and it is over.Try to stay consistent and as your system has time to heal you will be able to add back some foods you thought you could not eat.I am here if you need help.Linda


----------



## 23317

Thanks again for the support. Yes, I did start with 1/2 tablet as recommended. Now I am taking one full tablet in the morning and one full tablet at dinner. My mornings and evenings are the worst. I am also going to try to add 1/2 tab at lunch, because it seems like I need a dose midday. Does that seem right? Anyhow, I'm feeling pretty good today so my husband and I are going to try to take our daughter to the zoo. Hopefully we can stay. She loves to see the animals and I love being able to do normal mommy things. Wish me luck.Maria


----------



## LNAPE

MElena2,You may need to take one tablet at bedtime with a small snack which will help in the morning because it has been going through your system over night doing its work and that helps in the morning. skip the dinner one and take a full tablet at breakfast and lunch if it is 4 or 5 hours apart.I am glad you are feeling good and can get out with your family. Let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## 19033

Hi LindaI have been taking 1/2 calcium carbonate, three times a day with food for the last 3 months. I have definitely noticed an improvement. I have more solid BM's which don't always happen every day (sometimes I can go for 3 days). I have also noticed that when I do have D, I have more time to get to the bathroom and I generally only need to go once, wheras, before taking the calcium, I would have to go urgently about three times. I have still had some bad days though where, for no apparent reason, I get D and I feel like I haven't completely emptied my bowels once I have been, and have to keep going. This doesn't happen very often though. I tried increasing my calcium tab at dinner to 1 whole tab, but I found after a few days of doing this, I had reflux. I'm not sure if this was coincidental or not???What are your thoughts? ...should I change my calcium dosage or continue as I am? Do you think I should also be taking some soluble fibre supplement? I am constantly watching what I am eating and staying away from my trigger foods. My overseas trip is fast approaching... I leave in three months, so I am keen to make any changes now rather than later. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

Mariah,It sounds like you are much improved and things can even get better still the longer you are on the calcium. The acid reflux should be helped by the calcium not made worse unless you did not take the calcium with food or you had something with dinner that had lots of tomato sauce and could cause you some more acid. You are right about the attack happening but are very short lived and it is usually just one trip and it is over. Pay attention to what you have eaten before this happens maybe that will give us a clue. I know if I go without eating for a longer than usual period and then eat sometimes this will happen. You can try the fiber but for me I only got worse using them. If your worse time is in the morning then try moving your last dose to bedtime with a small snack and see if this helps.Linda


----------



## 19343

hello I'm new to this board but reading the posts here have totaly changed my life I thought I was the only person that suffered with these symptoms now I know I'm not very comferting. my question is I feel better if I take 5 or 6 whole pills a day I get scared that I might be hurting myself? what do you think? I dont take any other persciption or over the counter drug. thanks


----------



## 23393

I'm posting my question here because at this point I'm willing to try almost anything and you seem to have at least SOME knowledge







of what you're talking about...My questions is: What if you dont eat 3 meals a day? I find it almost impossible to eat properly and its very frustrating. I'm 26 years old, goin back to college in the fall and I am terrified. Life is practically standstill because of this horrible 'syndrome'. I dont know how to cook. Which is the biggest problem when it comes to eating properly. I want to try the calcium thing, but am unsure how to start....Any info you can give me would be great. Eating habits? Things like that. Thank you so much


----------



## LNAPE

jefftreece,First lets be sure you are taking the right pills. What are the ingredience in the pills you take and the milligrams. Taking 5 or 6 if they are 600 mg tablets of calcium carbonate may be a bit much. It is hard to see you taking that much and not getting constipated if you have the right pills.Pixcee,First of all check any meds you are on to see if it is okay to take calcium with them or must be taken at different times. Stop all meds you can so you will get a good feel if the calcium is helping. That means even over the counter things like vitamins and anti acids. You so need to have calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d 200 IU in the pills you take to start with. You do need to eat something with the calcium as you take it to help keep the indigestion and gas that comes at the start of taking the calcium. Even a piece of toast or bowl of ceral is good enough. As you probably know it does not usually matter what you eat you get diarrhea anyway. Avoid lettuce and too much acid foods like tomato sauce for now. Email me if you like and I will help you get this worked out if I can.Linda


----------



## 23393

the only pill i'm currently on is birth control..and i have to be on that because i also have PCOS...*polycystic ovarian syndrome* so i cant stop taking that. But i'm gonna look into the Caltrate Plus like you suggested.







thx


----------



## 16064

> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:Terri,I am glad you are going to try the calcium. Be sure to follow this instructions as close as you can and do start with 1/2 tablet instead of a full tablet for the first 3 days to let your body adjust to the calcium so the indigestion and gas is not bad. Be consistent and take it daily with your food. Please feel free to email me if things do not go well and you need some more assistance. If you are on other meds be sure to check to see if it is okay to take the calcium with them or you may have to time it at a different time than the other meds. I think you will be surprised as to how fast and how well this can work. Let us know the results.Linda


LNAPE I found Calcium carbonate 600mg without any magnesium. It is caltrate 600-D (pink and white) I am giving it a try. Thanks Mary Kay


----------



## 16064

> quote:Originally posted by jefftreece:hello I'm new to this board but reading the posts here have totaly changed my life I thought I was the only person that suffered with these symptoms now I know I'm not very comferting. my question is I feel better if I take 5 or 6 whole pills a day I get scared that I might be hurting myself? what do you think? I dont take any other persciption or over the counter d rug. thanks


 Jefftreece That is a lot of calcium! You could start making kidney stones(you don't need those!) Mary Kay


----------



## 19343

I'm taking caltrate 600D the purple and white bottle. this is the right one?


----------



## LNAPE

jefftreece,No it is not the right one for you if you are still having a problem taking 5 or 6 pills it may be because you are getting magnesium at about 240 mg a day and this could be causing you diarrhea still.It is Caltrate 600 with D and added minerals in the purple and white bottle. This is not right for you.Get the one in the pink and white bottle it only has the calcium carbonate and vitamin d read the label.Linda


----------



## 19343

thank you so much for your help I will go get some today.


----------



## 19033

Hi LindaI have been taking Calcium now for over three months & it's still working well, so fingers crossed it continues!!I know that this forum is normally only about calcium, but I'm hoping you or anyone else can offer me some suggestions on this issue... what do other IBS-D sufferers find is safe to eat for breakfast? I have discovered a rice cereal that agrees with me, and along with this, I normally have white toast with non-dairy butter. But my problem is, while I am overseas in Europe, I am not likely to be able to find non-dairy butter very easily, nor this particular rice cereal... has anyone else out there with IBS-D tried any particular cereal or breakfast food that they have found they can eat safely?? Any assistance would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Prudy

You may be able to find Rice Chex I think those are pretty international..How long will you be traveling.. Couldn't you pack a box of it in your suitcase???? I have started to eat oat bran every morning now. I use one container of Low carb, Low fat Dannon Vanilla yogurt as my milk. I Love it and tolerate it quite well.. My oat bran is an organic type dry ceral, it is made by Quaker Called Mothers Oat Bran.. it has all natural ingredients no artificial colors or sugars..


----------



## LNAPE

I do well with french toast waffles oatmeal puffed rice (taste like card board) rice krispies or rice checks.You may want to try some dairy now again before you go away yo may not be as intollerant as you once was since taking the calcium.Linda


----------



## 19033

Thanks for your advice about breakfast foods. I'll try finding Rice Chex here to give them a try, and I'll also have some dairy to see how I tolerate it. Thanks again!


----------



## 23317

So, it has been a month since starting the calcium regimen. I have to say it has helped. I take 3 a day and have found things to be much more stable. I am also drastically changing my diet eating only poultry and fish. I have also substituted soy for dairy. I haven't had to take Bentyl for a month. I have only had to take Lomotil once. Now when I get an attack, a cup of peppermint tea usually pulls me through. If it's really bad, then 1 Imodium. This is a far cry from the Bentyl 4 times a day with at least 2 Lomotils everyday for months. Hopefully as my gut calms down I can be off meds and live a normal life. Still since starting on this board I have more good days than bad. I can teach, spend time with my daughter and husband, and not run to the bathroom 6 times an hour (not a day, an hour). Thanks for the info from this board, otherwise I would still be in the bathroom.Thank you.


----------



## LNAPE

MElena2,I am glad you are getting some relief with the calcium. Soy can sometimes cause cramps so you may want to watch that. On the attacks you have had have they been short lives like one trip and you are done. The longer you have been on it your system will have more time to heal inside and you may be able to eat things you thought you could not. Lettuce and too much tomato sauce can be a problem still but most other things are okay for me.Linda


----------



## 23317

Linda, In answer to your question about are the trips once and out. No, not yet. I still go to the bathroom several times a day, but NOT several times an hour like it was before. Today is not such a great day and I had to take Imodium this morning, but I know it is due to stress. My 2 year old daughter goes in for minor surgery tomorrow and I know that it is playing a part with my tummy. I know Soy can cause cramping, but dairy was much worse. Overall the soymilk seems to be okay with my system right now. I also realize that could all change tomorrow. The hardest thing will be remembering to take my calcium with everything going on tomorrow. I'm thinking of taking some imodium preventatively in the morning so I can be at my best for my little one. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## LNAPE

MElena2,I know just how you are feeling. I hope things go well for you and your daughter and I am sure they will. Even though my kids are adults now you still have those anxiety feeling when they too have something they must go through also. Good luck today and if I can offer any help with the calcium let me know.Linda


----------



## 21645

Linda I love you! I have been taking the calcium as directed for about 2 full weeks now and I feel like a new person. I can't believe it. I'm happier, my wife is happier, and we are going white water rafting this sunday! Thank you so much for sharing your info. I had IBS-D and went to the bathroom about 7-10 time a day usually, always very soft and runny. It was driving me crazy to the point where I wouldn't leave the house without having a few drinks to calm my nerves and it seemed to take away the D at least for a couple hours. I have been taking the calcium religiously 3 times a day. Going to the mall, out to eat, or just to run errands used to be so much of a chore for me. I felt like I was alone and noone understood what I was going through and I just was too embarassed to say. I am not 100% carefree but I think will be in a couple months. It has already changed the way I think, I don't drink anymore before I go out and I actually quit smoking as I am less nervous now and don't feel the need to reach for one. I just can't thank you enough. I wish I could give Linda a giant hug.


----------



## 23253

I just joined this group yesterday and am so happy to be finding so much great information.I'm going to run out and buy the Caltrate today and start with the 1/2 pill dose. I dont take any other medications, I'm suppose to be taking the fiber but I never seem to remember and it's so nasty!I suffer from daily D attacks, normally 3 times or more. I'm so excited that this might help! *fingers crossed* Oh how I'd love to take my kids someplace without worrying about where every restroom between our destination and home is. Or eating out! Whhooo I miss that.


----------



## LNAPE

Random Hero,You are the reason I stay here and post all the time about calcium. I have been doing this for almost 8 years now and the success I have had and others have had is amazing. Just think of being diarrhea controlled and not prescription meds to take to get that way. I know it does not help everyone but you must try to see if you can be one of the lucky ones. It takes a little adjusting to get the dose right and the timing of the dose and having the right form of calcium so if you try it do not give up and I am always read to assist anyone I can. Emails are fine or I check the post often to see if I can help. Thank you for posting.MrsDrC,There is always hope so stay in touch and I will help you if I can.Linda


----------



## 21645

I just want to say one more thing. I took the 1/2 pill with each meal for 3 days. The first 2 days I wasn't sure if it was working very well as I felt bloated and had some pretty powerful gas which made for some good laughs around the house. I thought it was hopeless until I woke up that 3rd day and felt different. I just kept taking them and on about the 4th-5th day I started to relax and not have the D at all. It's been around 2 weeks now and I have solid movements pretty regularly which is 2-3 times a day at most. What I'm trying to say is take the 1/2 pill 3 times a day for the first 3 days and then a whole one with each meal after that, DO NOT stop taking them just because you "think" it is not working in the first couple days. It still might work, just give your body time to adjust...good luck to all!


----------



## 15729

Hi LindaAfter reading all your information i think i am going to give Calcuim a try. thanks for your advice on the vitamins, i have seen an improvement since i stopped taking them. I am from the UK and Holland and Barett sell these calcuim tablets. The following link is the label of these tablets. is this form of calcuim sufficient?http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/vf/labels/004230HB.pdfThanks in advanceLizzie


----------



## LNAPE

thinlizzy,Yes this is the right form to start with and only do 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart for the first 3 days. Let me know how you do and if you have problems.Linda


----------



## 23253

I hope I'm not jinxing myself...IT'S WORKING! I'm just beside myself and giddy







I consulted with my doctor on Monday (D.O.) and she said no harm in three pills a day, and agree'd it might be a good idea since I'm coming up on 35 in a couple years.I'm still on the half pill dose and having wonderful results. The urgency is GONE. Still soft or watery a bit, but I could care as long as the urgency is gone.Oh PLEASE dont let the effects wear off! I'm buying stock in Caltrate and telling everyone I know with IBS about this!


----------



## LNAPE

MrsDrC,I am very happy the calcium is working for you also. You may want to increase one of the doses to a full pill to help with the watery and soft stools. So lets say your loose problem is in the morning you may want to take a full tablet with dinner and see if this will firm things up for you. Stay in touch and keep spreading the word on the calcium.Linda


----------



## Prudy

I just wanted to check in here and say..Since January...I am still doing very well on the half tabs 3 times a day with meals.. I also take a fiber suppliment at night before bed.. and I eat yogurt once a day in the morning...I follow a trigger free diet... Still thanking God for it all.. and letting me join this board so I could read this information that really has helped me 100%.I have tried a few trigger foods here and there .. some I have no problem with and some I do.. so I know what to avoid.. and what I can play with ONCE IN AWHILE!!!! I do not push it,pig out or go wild.. as you never know when it will reverse on you.. I am learning how to live with this... and it is working..


----------



## 15295

Linda, thank you for all the work and the endless explaining you are doing here. I'm glad i found this forum and I hope that I will get rid of my problem with your method. I just purchased a box of ' garden house ' calcium,(500mg cal./130ui vit.d)it was half the price of caltrate. I will get back here in 2 weeks to report.


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Thank you for checking in and letting us know the calcium is still helping you and please pass the info along whenever you can to get others to try it.Ronald-ar,Just to let you know I am here for you if you need some help along the way. Good luck and the calcium you have as long as it is calcium carbonate with not much magnesium and the vitamin D you should be fine.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Believe me Linda I do pass it along. I am amazed just how many people suffer in life silently with this.. I also share how to follow a diet that will help them eliminate their triggers and see if that doesn't help. One of my clients was staying away from certain foods and eating lots of roughage and couldn't figure out why his IBS was kicking up. I made some suggestions and he told me the other day they are working... so Yes.. it is kind of like a "Pay it foreward." What helps me may help someone else along the way.


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,It is funny I was on vacation a couple of months ago and I was in the hotel restraunt with my husband for breakfast and I saw a lady there with another lady and she could not eat but the one lady was eating. The waitress came over and was asking why she was not eating was something wrong with the food and I can remember being just that way. Her friend or whoever it was said oh she is alright she is like this all the time. I just felt she was suffering from IBS and did not have a solution and I wanted to say something to her but I didn't. I noticed after breakfast her friend was at the pool but she did not come down till around noon because her stomach was so upset from what I heard from the conversation in the restraunt. That was the life I used to live also. There are so many out there and if I can offer some help I am glad to do it.Linda


----------



## 23753

Greetings. My name is Jimi. I have diarrhea-predominant IBS and I've been trying the calcium to keep myself from having D.I've been having D troubles for a couple years now, and I can mostly keep them under control with some Fiber One cereal in the morning and a tablespoonful of Citrucel in the morning too, with water throughout the day, and avoiding certain trigger foods. A couple weeks ago I had a relapse of some kind of hte D, and have been having trouble since. I started using the Caltrate 600+D Plus (in the purple and white package). I started with 1/2 a tablet with each meal, but I upped it last night and today to 1 tablet with each meal. I've been doing OK with it, just some indigestion, but now I feel a big D coming on, with gas and grumbly tummy. Could it be the magnesium? should I switch to a Caltrate without the mag? I'm having a hard time figuring out what to do. I didn't take my Cirtrucel this morning so maybe that's part of it. What do you recommend? How long does this take to work? Do you ever find that it doesn't work for some people? I don't take any other supplements or meds, and I try to keep to a trigger-free diet. I'm concerned that maybe it won't work for me. Thank you for your time,Jimi


----------



## LNAPE

Jimi,Thanks for writing. I know you can get discouraged trying so many things and not getting control but please don't give up on this yet. You may be one who is more sensative to the magnesium and yes as you suggested just try the calcium carbonate with vitamin D to see if this can work better for you. Not taking other meds is or over the counter things is a real plus for you so you do not have the added side effects of those things to add to the problem.When you change things it takes a little time for the body to adjust. Do you find the fiber helps of gives you more cramping. Is the worst time for you in the morning or other times. If it is in the morning then instead of a calcium with dinner take it at bedtime with a small snack and see if this helps.The gas and indigestion should be gone from the calcium now so maybe it is the fiber causing this gas. For me I felt better the very first day but it took time to play with the dosage to get what helped me. So switch to calcium carbonate 600 mg with the vitamin D only and change the timing as see what happens. Let me know how this works I am here to help if I can. You can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Scoodee,Also I need to tell you to avoid lettuce and too much tomato sause on your foods for now. Lettuce seems to be a problem for most of us.Linda


----------



## 22001

My name is AndrÃ©. After i have my gallbladder removed i feel abdominal pain, diarrhea, urgency, small and paste feces.IÂ´m taking questran and no more diarrhea. But the other sympthoms continues. I go to the restroom 5 times in a day.I would know if someone had these sympthoms relieved with calcium.Thanks


----------



## Prudy

Yes, many of us have had symptoms relieved with the calcium.. for me it has been a tremendous relief.. I too had my gallbladder removed years ago.. Not sure that was the cause of my IBS symptoms, as it was years after the procedure that my problems began... I have been dx with IBS.. and do have trigger foods which agrivate it.. The calcium has worked wonders for me..


----------



## 22001

Hi Prudy,Thanks for answer.Have you already tryed Questran?Did you have the same sympthoms that iÂ´ve described? And if you had, did the calcium relief them?Thanks,AndrÃ©


----------



## Prudy

No I didn't need to go to the Questran.. the Calcium and following a trigger free diet has helped a great deal... So I can't tell you about those particular symptoms related to using the Questran.. There is a thread here regarding people who use Questran.. maybe you can post on that one and see if there is anyone who can relate....


----------



## 13488

It's been a while since I was here and just thought I'd update my story. For those who don't know me I'm 17 (18 in 2 days! Yay!) and have had IBS for just over a year. Linda introduced me to calcium tablets which helped me to an extent, but I have now found nothing helps me as much as:1.Cutting out the bad stuff2.MilkI got a dietician to come and do tests on me to find foods that I am sensitive too. My yeast levels were 8 times the average person so I've had to lay off bread, cakes etc. I also have to lay off anything that will feed the yeast such as Alcohol, Sugar, MSG.By cutting out these foods, sticking too a routinely diet (although quite boring!) and drinking plenty of Milk I feel I have more-so got the better of this hellish thing! I drink about 2 litres of milk a day which is quite alot although I appreciate that other people may have an adverse effect due to milk. I AM NOT SUGGESTING TO PLUNGE INTO THE DEEP END AND TAKE 2 LITRES OF MILK TODAY JUST BECAUSE OF THIS POST. You know what your body reacts to.At first I though it might even make the symptoms worst but the day after I had a glass my symptoms were more relieved. I now only take 1 tablet every day (colpermin - peppermint tables to relax the guy) and even if I forget this, I dont suffer badly the next day!I'm only having the "D" maybe once every 3-4 weeks which suits me I suppose. Next step is to eliminte it for good!Here's hoping. Chin up everyone!


----------



## 19802

Hi I am new to this site and was very pleased to read about Linda's Calcium information. Of course, I am scared stiff to try anything, after having years of accidents. So, I hope I understand this correctly. Caltrate 600 Plus is the one, to buy. As long as it doesn't have more than the 40 mgs of magnesium. I would rather buy the brand name you suggested, rather than make a mistake. Now, you suggest 1/2 tablet, at each meal, before, during or after the meal? It looks like it is working for a lot of people and makes a lot of sense. I had a terrible accident, the other night and had to clean the whole hallway, bathroom, throw out my nice new Duster. It has been a roller coaster. I am always afraid to go anywhere or out to eat, without loading up with Immodium. Thanks for the info. I will try it. Need some encouragement. Thank you, everyone and Linda especially. Lucyee


----------



## LNAPE

You have the right calcium which is calcium carbonate 600 MG and vitamin D 200 IU. Take 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart. I take mine as soon as I sit down to eat. It should be okay to adust up or down after the first 3 days this lets the body get used to the calcium and you may have some gas or indigestion the first few days. I am here to help if you need me.Linda


----------



## 21312

Hi,Anyone here from UK that is taking calcium supplements? Ive been looking for a supplement but lots of these contain a lot of magnesium. Does anyone know if there is a specific make in UK that I can buy.ThanksDebbie


----------



## 13931

I started the calcium carbonate today. I bought Now Brand calcium carabonate powder and made my own capsules with a capsule machine. Because of my sensitive digestive tract I only take supplements with no additives. I take cod liver oil daily, which contains vitamin D so I figure I am covered. When I ordered the calcium I was having frequent painless D following meals, along with nausea. It's been about a week since that has happeneed, probably because I have put myself on a very strict diet, but am still trying the calcium. I am doing some traveling in about a week and I really want a reliable intestinal tract by then. I have a 30 year history of ibs D. I have been able to control it pretty well through strict dietary measures. The sudden appearance of painless urgent D about 2 months ago was new for me. It had always been a lot more painful and muchless urgent. This felt like food was simply going straight through me. I eliminated fructose (I had already elimnated dairy and gluten) and this may have done the trick, but I am still going ahead with the calcium. I am very tired of my lifelong battle with my digestive tract and am hoping this works.


----------



## LNAPE

JFR,It takes regular daily doses to control the diarrhea so start slow and work up to a dose that will help. Let us know how you do. Take it with food and you can expect some gas and indigestion for the first few days.Linda


----------



## 15729

Hi Linda, i would just like to thank you for the information on calcuim. Its been about a month or so now i can definately see the results! No d at all! It truly is a miracle, i was suffering every day, so a month is amazing! Thank you so much! Half a tablet 3 times a day seems to do the trick for me, so i can definately recommend people give it a try. Good luck everyone!


----------



## LNAPE

thinlizzy,Thank you for letting me and others know of how much the calcium has helped you. I know it too a bit for you to get adjusted and finding the right amount to help you but you got it. This is for others don't give up too easily if it does not help at the very first. Doing some adjustments can make it work.Linda


----------



## 22001

Linda, sorry for bother you again.I read in a bottle of a brazilian medication that it can cause several renal problems. This medication has the same composition that you suggested.What do you think about this?Is it correct?Thanks,AndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for stone prevention just sip water throughout the day.LindaI am not a doctor so you can check this out with your doctor.


----------



## 21312

HiCan you take probiotic supplements with the calcium? Im also taking citalopram anti-depressants and Vitamin B12. I dont want to overload.ThanksDebbie


----------



## LNAPE

Debbie,This is just my opinion. The more you take the more side effects you may develope so it is better to take only what you have to take. I think Probiotics are needed if you have to take an antibiotic for some reason other than that I would not take them. I am glad you are doing a bit better on the calcium.Linda


----------



## 22209

Hi Linda,Greetings from the UK.I don't know if this is the right place to post this; I have been checking out your forum for a while with much interest.For the last two years following a small resection of my small bowel I have been suffering from D. I only had a very small part removed (about 9 cm) and was told I would only have D for a short time. However I have had it ever since. I have been controlling it with loperamide but I dont really like this.I have been searching for an alternative and, interestingly enough stumbled across one quite by accident.I had a short burst of heartburn, for which I took a tablet we have here in the UK called "remegel". I noticed that on the days that I took it that my diahrrea disappeared completely.After a bit of detective work I identified the main ingredient in this tablet was Calcium Carbonate (these tablets are a bit like "Tums" I think).I managed to successfully control my D for a few days while researching Calcium Carbonate on the internet and found your site where I found lots of interesting information.I then rushed out and bought some Calcium Carbonate which I started taking a couple of days ago. The only problem is that since then my D has got worse!I stood scratching my head for a while looking at the ingredients when I noticed this on the label:Microcrystalline Cellulose (Bulking Agent)I suddenly realised that this may well have been the reason why I had such a different response with this type of calcium compared to the other.I presume the bulking agent is put in there to stop people from getting C. I am going to try the remegel for a few days just to make sure it definitely does work and then, presuming it does, try and source some of the stuff you are using over there in the US and see if I can get it sent over. Ill keep you posted. Cheers!Stephen


----------



## LNAPE

Stephen,You should be able to get calcium carbonate and vitamin D there in the UK. If you still want to search out the brand I use it is found I believe in Boots in the UK if I remember correctly. If you can find a calcium carbonate 600 MG and Vitamin d 200 iu this should do fine. Is the remegel a fast acting (disslove quickly) for indigestion you will find that the calcium will pass through the system much more slowly helping to control the D a lot better.Let me know if I can help. Read the instructions on the board on the calcium and how to take it for the best results.Linda


----------



## 22209

Linda,I can't seem to find caltrate in the UK but I have found some other Calcium supplement.This is what I have been using: Calcium and Vit DAnd here is the stuff I am going to try: Absorbable Calcium You can see the ingredients to these products by clicking "view label"ThanksStephen


----------



## LNAPE

stephenF,What you have been using may be better than changing to the more absorbable calcium. It is a liquid and if you need to take 1/2 tablet this would not be a good one to try to ge 1/2 tablet dose. Also it is 500 mg insead of 600 mg like the first one you are taking. Also you do not want it to absorb quickly you need it to take it time soaking up excess fluid for helping with the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 14988

Wow thanks. I haven't been on the site in a while and have just started taking caltrate for an entirely different reason. Out of habit, I would have a Flintstones Calcium Chew after taking a birth control pill just to kill the aftertaste. I can't find the Flintstones, so I started taking Caltrate, knowing since I don't drink much milk I should be getting calcium somewhere. Who knew I was helping my IBS! great news. thanks.


----------



## 22209

The trouble with the tablets I was using is that they contain a bulking agent which obviously cannot be good for anyone with diarrhea. They actually caused my D to get worse. When I switched back to the remegel for a day I was fine again (just 2 BM in a day).I see what you mean about the "Absorbable Calicum". I guess I was attracted by it's lack of additives. I might as well give it a go for a couple days anyway.I have ordered some Caltrate from the states (the pink box), so hopefully that will work a bit better.Thx


----------



## 22209

Also Linda, I amd slightly confused.You say that the tablets with Vitamin D should be taken because it helps you absorb the calcium but, like you say in this post, we don't want it to absorb so whats the advantage of taking calcium with Vitamin D?


----------



## LNAPE

stephenF,Don't get me wrong you do want some of the calcium to get to the bones etc but when you take a calcium pill about 40% gets used up by the body for the bones and about 60% is gotten rid of in your waste and this is what helps control the diarrhea it helps form up the waste because of it's binding properties. We also need vitamin D because most of us try to block the sun with sun screen and do not get enough of that also. I think they are beginning to increase the vitamin D amount needed in a day because it has some good things for us too.Linda


----------



## 17574

Hi Linda, Again I can't tell you how I appreciate the calcium advice! I did post something on the board tonight telling how much better I have been since taking the calcium. It started working right away for me and I have been fine for a little over a month. Tonight I had a problem. I had a bad case of D really more like colored water. I was so upset that now I'm a nervous wreck again. I suppose this is bound to happen once in a while, but I hope this doesn't mean that the calcium is no longer going to work. I was just beginning to feel somewhat normal, now I am a bunch of nerves. Des


----------



## LNAPE

This may happen from time to time. Food is not always cooked properly and believe it or not you can get bacteria even from tooth paste. SO don't let this bother you too much. Was it a one time episode and it was over and not much pain.Linda


----------



## 17574

Hi Linda, thanks again for the calcium advice. I've been using it for about a month and no problems! Last night however I had a bad episode. I think I was having a stressful day and maybe this is what brought on the attack. I guess the calcium isn"t going to help all of the time. I posted something to you yesterday and now I don't see it on the board. I hope I'm doing this correctly. I know I keep repeating myself, but I'm curious to know if the wonderful calcium treatment has ever worn off. I'm so afraid that I will return to having no life! Its hard to maintain confidence when you begin to feel like you are relapsing. Des


----------



## LNAPE

Des,Well all I can say is I have been at if for 8 years now and it has not worn off and I need to take 3 full tablets a day and I did this from the start and that is still enough to maintain good days for me without urgent diarrhea or any diarrhea 98 percent of the time. I hardly ever forget to take it and usually take it about the same time daily. So I am pretty consistent with the calcium which I think is important. I also only take synthroid for meds and if you have to take your calcium around many other meds it may be more difficult because of side effects of other meds or not being able to take the calcium with a medication. I take my syntroid as soon as I get up and you must take the calcium at least one hour after that or up to 4 hours before it. Then I can eat breakfast after I get ready for work and take the calcium then. So not much to mess me up.Linda


----------



## 17574

Thanks Linda. I think it was because I was having an anxious kind of day. I'm hoping to get back on track. As far as other meds, I don't take any, just fiber every night before bed. May I ask, what is syntroid for? thanks again, Des


----------



## LNAPE

DES, Levothyroxine is a naturally occurring hormone produced by your thyroid. It is important for normal energy and metabolism. For a variety of reasons, your body may not produce enough of this hormone on its own. In these cases, Synthroid is taken to replace your body's natural thyroid hormone. Linda


----------



## 17574

Linda, thanks so much for answering the question. I thought it might be something like that. I posted something the other day about not getting pain, bloating etc. like most ibs sufferers. 50 people took a look but no one has replied. Could these lack of symptoms be that unusual? Des


----------



## 22209

Has anyone here shown any signs of hypercalcemia?


----------



## LNAPE

desperate,Pain is usually comes along with IBS so maybe you did not have IBS just some excess bile and fluids that kept you going.StephenF,I have bee taking 1800 mg for more than 8 years and just had blood work and normal calcium readings.Linda


----------



## 19628

I 've been having IBS-D for a couple of years. I tried calcium medication (Titralac), it helped a while but then I decided to stop it for a while because it didn't seem to help a lot during morning hours. Instead I've tried Immodium and it did help. I 've also tried also dicetel. Last year after taking dicetel for about 6 months I finally found some peace for 3 -4 months. But then again it all started..so tried titralac with some success and now immodium.I'm curious is Decitel compatible with calcium supplements like titralac? Dicetel stops calcium penetration to the smooth muscle of the bowel so it relaxes the muscle.. can i use dicetel and calcium medication like titralac?When i was taking titralac I continued having a lot of spasms of the abdominal area, so i'm thinking maybe taking titralac with some dicetel could help.I cannot find anything like caltrate here in Greece. Can anyone suggest something else with the same ingredients?It seems that my condition is getting much worse during the summer. I'm thinking that drinking cold water and other cold beverages or juices is making things worse...I really need your input and your experience. it's really nice to see others taking the time and interest helping each other.Everybody thanks!!


----------



## LNAPE

Andrew29,You will have to ask you doctor or pharmacy guy about taking calcium with your other meds. There are web sites to check this aslo like drugstore.com if you want to do it on your own.If titralac is what I am thinking it is for gas and indigestion when eating. This would not be the same as taking a calcium supplement that may help with diarrhea.You only need to get calcium carbonate with vitamin d to start with to see if this will help you. I am sure you can find that in Greece. Linda


----------



## 15807

> quote:Originally posted by desperate:Linda, thanks so much for answering the question. I thought it might be something like that. I posted something the other day about not getting pain, bloating etc. like most ibs sufferers. 50 people took a look but no one has replied. Could these lack of symptoms be that unusual? Des


Des...I have seldom have any pain, either. My only symptoms are a feeling of needing to go most of the time and sudden, unexpected diarrhea sometimes. Since I never know when that is going to happen, I am constantly visiting the restroom. I am going to try the calcium starting today!


----------



## 22209

I would like to point out that not all calcium +vitamin d supplements work the same way despite some insistence that they do.This is my experience.I live in the UK and I found out, by accident, that a certain brand of indegestion remedy available here in the UK (called Remegel) seemed to stop my chronic D. I decided to research it on the net and found myself here a few weeks ago.I tried to get hold of Caltrate but couldnt find anywhere that sold it in the UK so tried the next best thing which was to go along to my local Holland and Barrett and but some of their Calcium and Vit D supplements.My D became considerably worse before I discovered that one of the main ingredients in the tablets I was taking was a bulking agent (presumably to offset the constipation that many experience when taking Calium carbonate).I then tried another type of calcium from the same shop. No response. I then tried another type from Sainsbury's, again no response. I began to suspect at that point that it just wasn't going to work for me but still wondered why I did respond with the Indegestion remedy. I thought maybe it was my body getting used to it.Anyway, I had already ordered some caltrate via ebay and thought I might as well give it a try when it arrived.Immediately I noticed a difference. My usual 6 trips to the bathroom a day became between 1 and 3, with 1 or 2 being most usual. This was a marked difference between these Caltrate tablets and the others. Although it has only been just over a week i've been taking them they still appear to be doing the trick and my only hope is that they continue to work as well in the longer term. I'll let people here know how im getting on in a few weeks.My point is though, that there are differences. I am not trying to sell Caltrate by the way. I hadn't even heard of it until a few weeks ago. Try all the supplements you want and good luck, but if they dont work then give a small bottle of Caltrate (pink) a try before you give up. Not all Calcium + Vitamin D work the same for our purposes.


----------



## LNAPE

stephenF,I guess you can say they tell us that a generic formula of some meds is exactly the same but some will insist they do not work as well as the real brand formula when they try them. I too have had this experience with prescription meds.I guess things could be added to compound the pills that may effect the way they work in some.I usually have had success when the main ingredients listed are the same as the brand name drugs or calcium. I can use Sam's club brand and Wallgreens brand with the same results. Some may have some reaction to the die or other unmeasureable ingredients in some calcium. I am just glad and I am sure you are also that you stuck it out and kept looking for one that did work for you.Lacey,I am glad you too are trying the calcium and let me know if I can help you along the way.Linda


----------



## 16560

I have had IBS for years and right now have had diarrhea for 5 weeks. The dr gave me Augmentin for a sinus infection which only made the D worse so quit taking it. I am leaving for Hawaii in 10 days and sure do not want to have this interfere with my trip. Any suggestions?ThanksGranny8


----------



## LNAPE

granny8,Sometimes when taking antibiotics you may need to take a probiotic to restore the good bacteria in the body that was destroyed by them in helping some infection.You can give the calcium carbonate with vitamin D a chance to work if you start now and take 1/2 table with each meal for 3 days then increase it if you need too to a full tablet with each meal. Many use immodium to stop the diarrhea but you soon have a rebound effect and get what most of us call a blow out which must come sooner or later. Lool at what else you may be taking that may have a side effect of diarrhea and vitamins do this for a lot of us.LindaLinda


----------



## Prudy

It's been awhile since I visited this board..I wanted to say.. I am sensitive to fillers and dyes in my food or pills.. I too found that not all calcium is like Caltrate. I read the labels.. if is has fillers and dye in it.. I pass it up.. Eckerds Has a brand that is comparable to Caltrate which works for me the same as Caltrate... I prefer the Caltrate Plus when I can get it.. WalMart has it pretty cheap.. I just bought the large sized bottle.. I did notice tho.. they have increased the Vit.D and the Magnesium is now up to 50 mg... I hope that doesn't affect how it works any more.. Anyway.. I have been taking the calcium since January.. It started working almost instantly.. I do well still on the half tabs three times a day.. I get days where there is a total clean out of the system.. or if I eat a trigger.. or too much of the wrong fiber...{ I keep a food/stool journal so I can see where I goofed up..} things usually go right back to normal after that.. I just keep doing what I know works.. I do take a fiber suppliment at night.. this helps me stay pretty much on track too...and eat cultured yogurt once a day.. to make sure that area is covered as well..I try not to venture too much off the diet... one can get too comfortable and eat the wrong things.. then pay dearly for it later.. So if I do try things.. it is small amounts.. very far apart.. What doesn't work.. I stay away from...JUST AN FYT... before I started this.. I had diarrhea.. pain .. gas.. cramps.. wobbly stomach.. sweats and panic with all the movements. along with that everlasting feeling of urgency of meeding to go all the time till the siege stopped.. This was daily up until the calcium... 95% of those s/s are now gone..


----------



## 21419

I'm back at this site after a few years of being a little better (able to function in society), but things have gotten very bad. Having trouble leaving the house. The doctor just put me on Prozac. I was on Paxil for many years which helped the anxiety so much but Paxil came out with a generic brand and that waas making me sick- couldn't get the name brand. Anyway... I also went back to taking Calcium which helped me in the past- however I started it 2-3 days ago and my diarhea has gotten worse. There is no magnisium in it. It is OsCal 500 +D. I don't remember if my diarhea got worse before it got better. I'm going to WAshington DC next week and I"m very worried about it!!! Bathrooms there are few and far between


----------



## Prudy

Dear Gotdiis... Is the calcium in Oscal the Calcium Carbonate??? If not that may be the problem.. It has to be the Calcium Carbonate ... take a look at your label and see..


----------



## Kathleen M.

Most of the Oscal I've looked at is calcium carbonate, but then they also promote it as highly absorbable??? (which calcium carbonate usually isn't, I do not know what they do that would change that)It is the part you don't absorb that is helpful in the colon, usually.K.


----------



## masterplan

Linda, I've been on the calcium for about 3 weeks and it's suddenly just stopped being effective. I've tried moving the last dose to right before I go to bed nbut it makes no difference. Should I try perhaps moving up to 4 tablets a day? It seems silly to stop because it was working.


----------



## LNAPE

masterplan,Was the diarrhea you had as bad as before or was it a one time trip without pain. This can happen as it can happen to normal people also. I have at the beginning when I started calcium took ans extra calcium if I was going out just for more confidence but as a regular thing daily I would not use more than 3 600 mg tablets in a day. Do you have calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d in the tablets you take. If you take anything with magnesium even a small amount and take 2 close together this can happen also.Linda


----------



## masterplan

No pain and it wasn't really bad diarrhea. To be honest it's rare I get real diarrhea, it's just unpleasant yellowy runny stools and the urgency and frequency of it in the mornings. I'm struggling to find something in the UK that's just Calcium and doesn't contain Magnesium.


----------



## 19802

Hi everyone, I am typing this even, though I shouldn't be on the computer too much, due to cataract surgery, last week. I am doing it with my eye closed, so I hope I don't make too many tyupo errors. Anyway, I used the caltrate the other night and after 1 Tab i saw a change. I haven't regulated but I didn't have more solidified stools, since than. A little nervous about getting constipated because I am used to running to the bathroom all the time. So far, I didn't take anymore caltrate, but guess I have to figure out how much and when to take it, on a regular basis. I felt like I was much more in control already, though. Thanks so much, Linda. I just have to work on a better schedule that will work, for me. Right now, I have a lot going on, with a bad back, eye surgery and also arthritic knees, but I am hoping to make this system with the caltrate work for me. i pray the good progress so far continues, It would realy make life a lot better. Thanks lucyee


----------



## LNAPE

masterplan,Try Boots for the caltrate brand and you can have about 40 mg of magnesium in the calcium but not much more.Lucyee,I would be glad to help you with the calcium just drop me and email and I will see what you are doing and maybe I can offer some suggestions.Linda


----------



## 21200

Hi Linda,I posted a message a few days ago about taking prescription enablex for IBS-D. You commented and suggested the calcium supplement.I bought the bottle in the purple box (Caltrate 600+D Plus Minerals), but two of the ingredients are slightly different (Vitamin D 400 IU and Magnesium 50 mg). Is this ok? I am more worried about the magnesium! Also, I am not sure about the Enablex and whether I should continue to take it, since it was prescribed!Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Prudy

Hello.. I have been taking the Caltrate-Plus that now has more Vit. D in it and magnesium.. it hasn't affected me adversely in any way and I have been taking it for a week now.. I was worried when I bought this new bottle about the new increases they have made... but seems it is ok so far... no problems... Mind you though.. I only take 3= 1/2 tabs per day.. Someone taking whole ones might see a different affect...


----------



## LNAPE

reig6686,Yes they now have increased the vitamin D in the calcium and thus a small increase also of the magnesium. They are finding more good stuff caused by taking vitamin D so that is a good thing. The only thing you need to worry about with the magensium is not to take your dose too close together so you don't get 100 mg of magnesium too close. I most cases the magnesium is needed to keep you from getting constipated on the calcium so most likely it will not affect you unless you are really sensative to it. If that is the case you can get just the calcum carbonate and vitamin d together. Prudy,I am so glad you are doing well and keep posting your success so other may try it.Linda A growing body of evidence in recent years has shown that lack of vitamin D may have lethal effects. Heart disease, lung disease, cancer, diabetes, high blood pressure, schizophrenia and multiple sclerosis are among the conditions in which it is believed to play a vital role. The vitamin is also essential for bone health and protects against rickets in children and osteoporosis in the elderly.Vitamin D is made by the action of sunlight on the skin, which accounts for 90 per cent of the body's supply. But the increasing use of sunscreens and the reduced time spent outdoors, especially by children, has contributed to what many scientists believe is an increasing problem of vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## 15807

Linda- My D is sporadic and always has been. But the feeling that I need to use the restroom is pretty constant. The problem is, I can never tell if my D is going to come on suddenly or if it's just an urge to go! After having a couple of accidents I am now so paranoid that I find I avoid going and doing as much as I used to. I am taking the caltrate, but so far the urge is still there and I still have D off and on. I take a whole tablet 3 times a day. I have not been able to pin the D on any certain food. I'm so frustrated with all of this! I just want it to go away!My question is, does the feeling of urgency every go away?


----------



## LNAPE

Lacey,You need to just hang in there for a bit and let yourself see you have time to make it to the bathroom when the urge hits. Then you brain will get used to this and the urgency will go away. I don't know how long you have been putting up with this but I did it for 23 years and it took a while to feel relaxed enough to get the urge and put it off a few minutes like normal people. It will come. Just stay consistent and try not to forget the calcium. Do you take the calcium with food is it calcium carbonate and vitamin d. The episodes you had were they at a certain time of day.Linda


----------



## 18906

It may be too early to tell but I started taking Calcium on Sunday morning and still no D!! After knowing about this way too long I'm feeling stupid I never tried it earlier. I don't want to get excited as I've been let down too many times before. Anyone else having success with this? Thanks!Rick


----------



## 23392

About the Oscal [500 + D]: it is oyster shell calcium and yes, calcium carbonate.The reason they may promote it as 'absorbable' may be relative. About the most intelligent pharmacologist I have ever known [he taught at some prestigious med school till he retired] said Oscal in particular was not ground and packed so tightly that it was hard to absorb. Some of the other oyster shell calciums *are.* They pack the stuff so hard you don't absorb it *easily.* Hence Oscal may be comparing itself to competitor oyster shell calciums [rather than calcium carbonate in general]. Just a guess. [but it is why I don't buy a generic in that. This guy also knew about the vit. D long before everyone else did...he's an old-timer.]


----------



## LNAPE

riktini,I know it sounds too easy to work but anyway we are glad you tried it. I too felt like you and told no one for 3 months while all that time I was feeling so much better and then the people around me started to notice I was better and not anxious about eating as I was. It is still working for more than 8 years now and just don't forget to take it because it is only a control that helps by taking it daily if you stop the diarrhe will return.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Angry Optimist,Just rememeber you have many options and this one does not work on the diarrhea try another brand. I know the success is good with Sam's Club Brand and Walgreens Brand and the Name Brand of Caltrate and most are very cheap to try to see if one suits you better.Linda


----------



## 18906

Linda,Thank you! I really wonder why after a zillion visits to various docs and specialist that not one of them mentioned this. I'm working on the dose as the first few days was a little much. I think it's easy to feel constipated when you're so use to such loose bms. Anyway I'm on day 4 and still no D. The best part is I haven't really even had the "sensation" to go except when it's for real. What a blessing!Rick


----------



## 23392

> quote:Just rememeber you have many options and this one does not work on the diarrhea try another brand.


Just checking...are you saying this one *does not* work [Oscal] or "*if* this one does not work try another?"I am actually not having many problems. I rarely have true D [never did have that much--just frequent stools, notsomuch loose ] and am having good success on many symptoms with Mike's tapes.I was only replying to speculate on the reasons why Oscal might claim to be 'more absorbable.'I started taking it ages ago for quite other reasons, related to thyroid and prevention. [hm, if it *does* work maybe that's why I've never had bad D! Or not often, anyway. ;-)]


----------



## LNAPE

I am not saying Oscal does not work. I have not used it and I suggest the form that has worked well for me and many others. But if you use Oscal and it works then do not change. Being more absorbable may not work as well because it is the part that ends up going to waste product that helps soak up the excess fluid and thus give a more solid BM.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Doctors can only offer solutions that have been scientifically proven to work for a certain condition. Calcium has not been proven to help diarrhea only by us who have chosen to use it have the proof. Besides there is no money if it for drug companies to test calcium for diarrhea prevention because it is over the counter and so cheap.Linda


----------



## 15807

> quote:Originally posted by Lacey:Linda- My D is sporadic and always has been. But the feeling that I need to use the restroom is pretty constant. The problem is, I can never tell if my D is going to come on suddenly or if it's just an urge to go! After having a couple of accidents I am now so paranoid that I find I avoid going and doing as much as I used to. I am taking the caltrate, but so far the urge is still there and I still have D off and on. I take a whole tablet 3 times a day. I have not been able to pin the D on any certain food. I'm so frustrated with all of this! I just want it to go away!My question is, does the feeling of urgency every go away?


I am taking the Caltrate you recommended. Wanted to make sure I got the right stuff!







The last problem I had started around midday and was troublesome most of the afternoon. Had I been out in public, I doubt I would have made it to the bathroom in time. I take the caltrate with meals, usually. I have never taken it on an empty stomach. Since that day, I have gotten the feeling that I needed a restroom right away, but when I find one, I don't really need it. Does anyone else have a constant rumbling in their gut? I will continue to take the caltrate, Linda. I will try not to stress so much and hopefully I will get past that urgency stage. Thanks!!!!


----------



## sharanne

Does Caltrate contain calc carbonate or calc citrate? I thought the latter, but when I went to buy it I found it had the former. I thought calc citrate was easier to digest? Someone pls set me straight.Also, like others I read here, I can't seem to figure out just what my triggers are, and I am getting paranoid about losing weight - I can't afford to lose any. I avoid most dairy products, and although I was eating lactose free chocolate chunk ice cream (its yummy) by Chapman's at night I have been having cramps every morning and D. Not sure if that is the culprit or a combination of other foods. Am trying to keep immodium intake to a minimum (which my GI specialist does not like me to use at all) but is there any harm in taking several pills a week? Also, in regards to yogurt, is it necessary to eat lactose free yogurt, (which is available) or will any type suffice?Would be greatful to anyone who can reply to my questions!


----------



## LNAPE

Lacey,Please continue the calcium. Things will get better. If you have a problem in the afternoon it is good to take the morning dose with breakfast this should help in the afternoon. This just may have been a bad day though. Try to take either one full tablet or 1/2 tablet with you meals. The urgency will get better. Give the insides a little time to heal and the rumbling too will get better.sharanne,Caltreat is calcium carbonate and this seems to work better for diarrhea in my experience because of the binding effect it has. Citrate is easier to digest and you must take the carbonate with food. If you are avoiding dairy you need calcium too. Try not to eat acid foods for a bit like tomatoes to tomato sauce and do not take vitamins becasue vitamin A C E and magnesium in them will cause diarrhea or stomach upset. Taking immodium if you get diarrhea and must go out is okay I think.Linda


----------



## 15807

Thanks, Linda. I will continue to take the calcium. I have felt better each day sense that incident.







I even risked eating Taco Bell the other night because we were on our way home and I didn't have anything planned for the next day and so far I have had no ill effects.WooHoo!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Lacey,Just take it a little slow and as you feel better you can add foods back you thought you could not eat just remember to take the calcium every day.The confidence will build as you feel better and see you can eat and not get sick.Linda


----------



## 18906

Alright, well I just got a lesson in "taking it slow". After 4 days of bliss I decided to celebrate and enjoy a great dinner at a friends house. Steak, potato and a few beers. I'm pretty sure it was the beer







Well still, this is the best I've felt since I can remember. One episode in 5 days is incredible for me. I'll take that any day.


----------



## LNAPE

riktini,Don't fret. It most likely was the beer. But then you said one quick episode and it was over and not much pain. That I hope is what you experienced. Take it slow. But I know just how hard that can be when you deprive yourself for so long of the normal things people do. Don't give up.Linda


----------



## 19123

Hi Linda-Can I pick your brain, please? I have very mild IBS --the D kind.. This is something that happens maybe once a week or so. So I was wondering how would I take the calcium? I also have the feeling that I am not completely empty and my ribs ache. I am confused... TIAKara


----------



## 19123

Hi Auburn-That is an interesting thought. Do you have loose stools or D with your Costo? No, I don't have hypothyroidism....Thanks for the fast response...


----------



## 19123

Auburn- Wow, what are you left with to eat?My pain sort of floats from the right side to the left and can be right in the center like right under my boobs. We went out to eat last night and woke up this morning feeling rather poorly!! What a drag...


----------



## LNAPE

Katcsr,I am not aware of what the other posters are bringing up to you. If you wanted to give calcuim a try you may try once a day with the meal before you have the problem. I mean if you mornings are the worst the take a calcuim with a small snack at bedtime. If lunch is worst for you take a calcium with breakfast.Linda


----------



## 13907

I have been taking the calcium for a week now (just the half pill three times a day) and have just started having pain in my back over the weekend. Nothing bad (yet) just a nagging ache right under the ribcage back there. I've had kidney stones before and am TERRIFIED of having them again. I just spoke with my doctor and she said that yes, calcium carbonate can contribute to kidney stones. She has prescribed Welchol instead. Any thoughts?


----------



## LNAPE

For you your doctor may be right I don't know about you and I am not a doctor. It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for stone prevention just sip water throughout the day.Linda


----------



## 22209

Alas, the caltrate seems to have stopped working for me. It lasted about 2 weeks of use everyday. I'm going to try questran now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Sometimes things can't control something 100% of the time every single day but do control things pretty well most of the time.I worry sometimes people stop using something when they have a bad day or two. Did it not work for longer than it worked? Did you stay on it long enough to figure out if it would start working again?IBS is rarely exactly the same every single day, day in and day out. It can take awhile to learn if something works consitantly enough (and some people may need a couple of different things that each work 1/2 the time by themselves to get good control most of the time).If you expect that once something works you will never have another bout of IBS for the rest of your life it is pretty sure bet every single thing will disappoint you.K.


----------



## LNAPE

K is right on. Success can be measured in different ways. And 2 weeks is not nearly long enough to stop the calcium and say it is not helping. You should give it more time. Was the diarrhea you had as painful and did it last all day or just one trip and it was over. This even happens to normal people so don't give up too soon. Maybe we should start a thread of how many gave up then tried it again to have success or even a thread that states what you used in the calcium relm and how much and for how long and if you had other meds to deal with also may make a difference, and determined it was not for you.Linda


----------



## 22209

I should explain. I do not have ibs but i have had a small resection of my small intestine. This should have adapted over time but it never has. Usually when people have trouble with D like this its when there is a problem with bile acids, similar to gallbladder problems. It seemed to work like magic for those first two weeks.I will try the calcium again as I have a load of it left. Maybe i'll try and use it a few weeks on and a few weeks off. I think the timing of when you take it is crucial. it always seemed to work best for me when i took it on an empty stomach for some reason. will keep you posted.ThanksStephen


----------



## lele

LindaThis is my first post. I wanted to try your calcium and went to Walmart yesterday and bought Caltrate 600+D Plus Minerals.It seems the makers of it have changed it some though. On the front of the box it says "Now with double the vitamin D"The supplement facts list on the side of the box states as follows:Vit. D 400 IUCalcium 600 mgMagnesium 50mg ...(This is increased from 40mg)Zinc 7.5 mgCopper 1 mgManganese 1.8 mgBoron 250 mcgDo you think these changes will work against us with IBS-D?Thanks,Lele


----------



## LNAPE

lele,This should work just fine. Just be sure not to take the doses closer than 4 or 5 hours apart. They are discovering Vitamin D is more important now since we put so much sun screen on now a days we do not get the vitamin d from the sun so we need more of it also. The added magnesium should only affect those who may be really sensative and if that is the case after you try it you can opt for the pink and white box of caltrate or the store brand of just calcium carbonate and vitamin d only.Let me know if I can help you can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## lele

Linda,Thanks, I will see how it goes.I really appreciate your help.Leslie


----------



## Prudy

I am taking the new Calatrate 600 Plus and it hasn't affected me adversely. I am one who needs the mag in it to keep from getting too bound up from the plain calcium... It has been working fine for about 2 weeks..


----------



## 20663

linda, i have a question about the calcium...i've been taking some probiotic stuff for about a week or so,and its been helping a lot...but i want to take the calcium too... do you know if taking both the calcium and the probiotics is good or bad? im worried that one is going to cancel out the other or something and i'll be back to square 1 again. Also, my doctor toldme to take iron, so i've been using this time release brand that is supposed to be easier on the stomach...will that cause any problems if i take the calcium?thanks


----------



## LNAPE

lucythedog,It is my opinion to try to take a little as possibe because of side effect and interactions with other things. Probiotics can be helpful if you are taking an antibiotic and need to replenish good bacteria since it would be depleted. But as a normal thing I do not take them.Iron if recommended by your doctor needs to be taken if you are deficient in it.calcium is needed for our bones and teeth and it just has the right side effect of constipation to control loose stools if taken over the day with food.If you take products with aluminum, calcium, or magnesium in them and are also taking iron, the iron may not work well for you. Some examples of products with aluminum, calcium, or magnesium in them are Tums®, Mylanta®, Maalox®, Gaviscon®, and Riopan®. If you are not sure if you are taking a product with aluminum, calcium, or magnesium in it, call your doctor or pharmacist. Your doctor may want you to take both medicines. Your doctor may change the amounts of medicines you take. Call your doctor if you are not getting better taking your medicines or if you feel worse. If you do take both medicines, take your iron one hour before or two hours after taking a product with aluminum, calcium, or magnesium in it.I hope this helps.Linda


----------



## Talissa

Just wanted to say that its been found those with IBS are typically low in beneficial bacteria, or probiotics. If you find a good probiotic for you, keep taking it--it won't interfere with calcium.Also, just fyi, whenever I've tried the calcium carbonate, it makes things worse for me. I've read many others say the same thing here. I wish it worked, but everyone's diff. A good friend of mine had IBS-D from having her gallbladder removed, like Linda, and she's almost perfectly normal now with the calcium...She's always thanking me & she's sent Linda a thank you too.


----------



## 20663

Thank you both for your helpful input.


----------



## 13592

Thanks alot for the info, I have been taking the Caltrate (purple/white bottle) for a few days now & today is the 1st day I notice a difference, I only went once & it was not bad D more formed. The only question I have is you sd no more then 40mg of magnesium & it has 50mg then if you take it 3x's day isn't that too much? I'll have to ck out Sams for it, looked in Walmart but their brand was abit different from Caltrate in ingredients.


----------



## masterplan

I've found I get pellet-like BMs with Calcium. It's an improvement. Not a huge one, but at least it makes my life a little little easier. I think I have more confidence going out to work this way.


----------



## LNAPE

Joycie,They have changed the fourmula a little added more vitamin D an bit more magnesium. This should be fine so don't worry. Just do not take 2 doses too close together. 4 to 5 hours apart is good.LindaMasterplan,Did you get the calcium with the magnesium about 50 mg this may help with the pellets and also keep if more formed.Linda


----------



## 16811

Haven't been able to go through all 28 pages yet so apologies if this question has been asked before and answered. I live in the UK and mostly shop online at Express Chemist, could the below Calcium be close to the one you say ? The only other one they sell seems to be with Magnesium.http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/lamberts_c...le_calcium.html


----------



## LNAPE

JonUK,The calcium you list has only 400 mg of calcium and it did not say if it was calcium carbonate. you need 600 mg usually and now the one we use has 400 IU of vitamin D. I do not know what the other ingredient FOS ment.Do you have a boots you can go to they have what we use here.Linda


----------



## 16811

Thanks Linda, I will try Boots. Do you know if this may help me stop needing an urgent BM after eating my main meal ? I only get D after eating my main meal, so far I haven't had the urge any other time, and once I have the 1 BM after eating I am often D free until my next meal. Will my over-active digestive system still mash up the waste, or will the calcium at least try to help stop this ?


----------



## LNAPE

The calcium should slow down your over active system and bind the fluids in the intestines to help stop the urgency and diarrhea. Start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals. Do this for 3 days then take a full tablet with lunch this should help control the dinner time problem. and stay with 1/2 tablet at breakfast and dinner.Linda


----------



## 15807

Hi Linda. Thought I'd give you an update on things. I have been taking the Caltrate for a while now and have seen a huge improvement. We went to the Coarsegold Peddlers Market to sell my candles and I have to say I was a little worried about how I'd do. I asked for a booth near a bathroom. A couple of mornings I kept getting the feeling I needed to use the bathroom often, but I never once had diahrrea and a couple of days I was just fine. I was afraid to eat anything there, though. So I took pretzels and beef jerky to munch on until we went back to our RV where I could eat our own food. One day I did indulge on some catfish. I got a little anxious, but didn't have any real adverse reactions. Thank you so much for discovering and sharing the Caltrate trick! As time goes by, I think I may actually feel normal sometimes. Tonight will be a real test. My husband will be singing in a small park in a local mountain community and I run the music. There was a toilet there so last time I was very comfortable there. The bathroom burned down a couple of weeks ago and I don't know if they have replaced it with anything so I am really nervous about this. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## LNAPE

Lacey,Thanks for checking in and I am so happy you are doing much better now. As you find you can do the things that you want without having and attack you will get even better. I do avoid eating food that may be suspect like out in the open and not kept at the proper temp so that is a good idea. You do need to eat something though to keep that acid from building up and causing you problems and the pretzles have worked for me in the past too. Enjoy the things you like and you can rely on the calcium to help you through.Linda


----------



## 13592

The Caltrate has been working great for me the past week, then tonight I got chinese food & I had D bad.


----------



## 20482

Hi Linda-I posted an update before, but it's been a while and figured I'd post another. I've been on your calcium regimen since about March 2005 and it's still working fantastically! I can't begin to tell you what a relief it's been to have my IBS under such good control. I'm still taking only a 1/2 a caltrate with each meal. Even if I occasionally forget to take the Caltrate, my IBS doesn't act up as long as I resume taking it normally. In addition to the Caltrate, I recently started CBT for my phobia (I have a fear of throwing up) which has helped immensely both with my phobia as well as learning how to control panic when eating something I'm not completely comfortable with as well as eating a food that I don't consider to be "safe" meal out. Thank you again for your advice and help!Sarah


----------



## 16444

Hi, Linda! I'm new to the group, and I just knew about calcium but I'm portuguese and we donÂ´t have caltrate here! Do you know other names that I can try? It seems that all suplements have 1000 calcium for 500 magnesium, and as far as I know that's no good, right? Could you help? I'm on imodium, and sometimes isn't very good, and at least calcium is more natural right? got worse after my daughter was born, and sometimes I canÂ´t even take care of her! feeling kin of desperate, also, a little intolerant to gluten but not celiac! thanks for the tip, i'm still looking, but it would hekp with some names!





















If you or anyone like to send me an e-mail here it goes:maria_da_paz###yahoo.com


----------



## 13777

Hi Linda, I am new to the group. This is the first time I hear about calcium carbonate for IBS-d, and I must say - I am cautiously hopeful as so many other things did not work for me. A bit about my self: 29 year old male from Los Angeles, CA. Crohn's / IBS for about 15 years. I had a part of my colon removed about 5 years ago and have been on cholestiramine ever since to conrol the D which my GI says is b/c the extra bile in my intestines due to the colon resection. A couple of months ago, I have gone on fibercon and strangely encough, that reduced my need for the cholestiramine. FiberCon contains calcium polycarbophil. I am wondering if that calcium had the same effect as the carbn carbonate. I should also note that my GI says my crohn's is not active and my symptoms are due to IBS. I will try the caltrate 600 causiouly and see how it goes. I will let you know. It is great to see the difference you have made in so many people's lives and I hope to be one of them.Kobi


----------



## 22209

Hi KC,How did you get on with the Colestyramine? Why did you stop it?My GI told me that Calcium is binding like Questran but just not as much. But give it a try, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## 13777

My GI put on cholestiramine after my bowel resection 5 years ago. It worked in conrolling the d which my GI said was from excess bile in my intestines due to the bowel resection. I am trying to get off the cholestiramine for 2 reasons: It is a powder and thefore not very convinient to take especailly when on the road. and it is not perfect as I have to keep a super strict diet to conrol the d. I hope the calcium will work better.


----------



## 15807

I have a question about Caltrate. I mistakenly bought the chewables. They contain the same ingredients, but of course have a few added things to make them chewable. Are they as effective?I went to my Dr and she put me on blood pressure medicine and pain medicine for my arthritis and both say they could cause diahrrea, so now I'm worried. I did have a small problem after dinner last night, which I haven't had in a while.


----------



## LNAPE

PAZ,Welcome to the group and lets hope we can get the calcium to help you. What you need is calcium carbonate and it can be any brand so look for calcium carbonat 600 mg and vitamin D. No magensium especially 500 mg this will only add to the diarrhea problem. I do not have a clue as to where you can get this in your country. I don't know if you can find a place online to ship it to you. DO not get the 1000 mg with 500 mg of magnesium this will not work.Let me know what you come up with.LindaKC,The calcium will soak up the excess bile and maybe give you the relief you need to get and it is also good for the colon in preventing any colon polyps the research has shown. I know only what I have experienced for myself that the calcium carbonate is the best form for reducing the urgent diarrhea. Fiber con is a supplement to help with diarrhea and constipation but for me this only made me worse.Try to the calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D 400 iu and lets start there.Lacey,The chewable Caltrate should work just fine and if may be easier for you to take but do not take 2 doses too close together at least 4 or 5 hours apart.Linda


----------



## 16444

Thanks for your reply! I asked a pharmacist that asked to the order and she says that in our country (portugal), there is nothing like caltrate. I have asked a Aunt in Canada if she could buy it for me, cause I believe that they have it there! Sent a e-mail yesterday and I'm waiting for a answer. As for buying it online it's possible but too expensive, as for the shipping it is charged, costs a bit more than the medicine, also the customs will charge a tax don't know how much but probably too much too! But this is not out of the question of course! I will continue to try and i'll be keeping in touch, thanks again, it's great to have someone to talk even far apart! Keep on the good work! Hope I can be of some help one day!


----------



## 22001

Hi Linda,IÂ´m taking Questran and it didnÂ´t solve my problem. It helps, but donÂ´t solve all the sympthoms.IÂ´m going to change questran for calcium on next week.Do you think i will better with calcium instead of questran?How long i will take it to see if is making any diference?ThanksAndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,I can't say how long it will take but for the best chance of success you need to stop all things you can even over the counter meds and give the calcium a good try. Start with 1/2 tablet with you 3 daily meals then in 3 days increase if you need to to 3 full tablets one with your meals. Let me know how you are as you go along and I can see if I can help if you need it. The calcium is much easier to take then the Questran and no side effects except constipation if you get too much.Good Luck.Linda


----------



## 13777

Andre,I am curretnly trying to make the switch from questran to calcium. Try and take the 1/2 tablets three times a day with food. If it constipates you than reduce the questran and then slowly work your way up with the calcium and down with the questran. If you are afraid of getting too constipated at the begining, start out with less calcium. This is my third day on calcium. I dont know if it is working b/c my d / c is very incosistent.BTW - Linda, thanks for your reply. I am going to give it a few more days and will let you know how I feel. Also, do you know of a way I can take the calcium carbonate w/o all the addtives the calrate has? I have read all the ingredients, half of which I don't recognize. I have many food intoleracnes and I am afraid something in there could be upsetting my stomach. Also, the gelatin in it is probably made of pork. I keep kosher, and try and not consume anything with gelatin unless I absolutely must. Is there such a thing as a pure carbon caronate pill that you know of?


----------



## 19123

Hi Linda-Do you think the calcium will help with multiple bowel movements? Sometimes in the morning I will have several normal to kinda loose BM's-- it could be 4 or so...... Do you think the calcium will help with slowing those down to maybe two BM's??Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## 22001

Thanks for reply, Linda.Thanks K in La. I hope you be better as soon as possible.I will return to write when i start with calcium.AndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

KC-in-L.A,I do not know about the additives and being kosher maybe you can check other stores that sell kosher to see if there is. I am sure many with your faith take calcium so there might be.Katcsr,It helped me with many trips to the bathroom it just may take a little time to let the insides heal and settle down. Sitck with it for a while.Andre,We will be waiting to see how you are doing.Linda


----------



## 19123

Thank you for your speedy response, Linda! I will stick with the Calcium!!


----------



## 16444

Hi, can you please tell me if the calcium really has to have magnesium or others?Found one sold on line that only has calcium 800mg and vitamin D 5 mcg! Do you know if it's ok and if the quantity is different from caltrate?thanks and have a nice day


----------



## 13777

Does anyone take more than 3 a day. I started at 3 halves a day and I am up to 3 a day now. I think I feel somewhat of a difference but I had some D today. I am thinking about going up to 4 or 5 a day but I don't know if it is safe. Has anyone else had to take that much for it to work?


----------



## 13777

OK, I am switching the the simplest caltrate I could find. No Magnesium and no Vitamin D or any of the other stuff I could not recognize. I hope this will work better. I think I was getting d from the Magnesium in the previous Caltrate Plus that I have tried. I just hope I dont get to constipated... does any one know what "bulking agent" means? Is it used for c or d, I am a little consfused.


----------



## 15807

KC...I take at least 3 whole Caltrate 600 a day. Once I took an extra one because I'd forgotten I'd taken my evening dose until I'd taken a second dose. It didn't have an adverse affect.This has worked really well for me. I even ate some trigger foods this weekend and didn't have a bad reaction. It didn't work immediately, though. It took a few weeks before I felt somewhat normal.I recently went to my doctor hoping to get some help and, as usual, she had no helpful advice for me other than to quit eating dairy, caffien and greasy foods. I've been eating at least one yogurt a day lately and have felt better than usual, so I am not giving up my dairy. She did put me on blood pressure medicine and pain pills for my arthritis. The pain pills are not helping my pain, but I have felt normal as far as my digestive system goes. I am praying that this good feeling will continue!!I hope the Caltrate works for you soon. It has changed my life, but I am living one day at a time.


----------



## 13777

OK - I may be ready to give up on the Caltrate. I think the Questran works much better for me (it's all relative, though... the Qestran is far from perfect). I may give fiber a try. I know there are several different types. Does anyone know where I can find out more info regarding fiber. I will also try to google it. I have tried FiberCon before and it has helped a bit. Has anyone been successful at switching from Questran to Caltrate or to anything else? I have had my ileum removed so there is a lot of bile going to my colon which then results in a super-urgent D. In my experience, when you take something for that kind of D, you pretty much know if it works within the first twelve hours. I have tried the Caltrate for a few days now w/o the Questran, and although my D is not as strong as it would be if I was not taking either, I still get a stronger D with the Caltrage than with the Questran, but I think that I physically feel better off the Questran.Any feedback is appreciated.K


----------



## LNAPE

KC, You have a different situation than most of us but I know if you have been dealing with the bile problem for a long time you insides must be pretty irritated and a few days does not give tghe calcium enought time to help. I hope you can find a solution if you give up on the calcium.Linda


----------



## 13777

Thanks, I will continue the calcium for a few more days.


----------



## Prudy

I just wanted to relate my experience with the new Caltrate Plus.. I had been taking it.. my usual half tabs with meals and was doing fine.. I went on vacation.. First one I had in a long time.. I had to drive five hours to my destination.. So I knew.. i would eat sparingly... and only drink water.. I mistakenly bought Dasiani... which is mineral water.. with magnesium added.. Big mistake..Here is why.. The trip went fine.. ate foods which I normally eat at home.. maybe not same brands... but that shouldn't matter.. any way.. take my calcium like normal.. and my fiber suppliment.. and next morning after a loosely formed stool... I end up with watery diarrhea all morning.. I ended up having to use Imodium.. haven't needed that since last year.. Great first day of my visit..!!! I couldn't figure out what caused this.. I went out and got plain just the plain Caltrate.. and started to take that.. and whole tabs.. instead of the half.. Worked out ok.. and I got through my visit ok.. and back home.. BUT my gut was not adjusting back to my Caltrate Plus.. I had to stop taking everything.. I had some Plain Naturalized Calcium with D made by Eckerds.. No additives in it.. I am now taking those.. one whole tab at breakfast and lunch .. and a half dinner time....I had to add my fiber back slowly.. it has taken me two and a half weeks to return to my normal self.. and woulI still don't know what triggered my attack.. possibly the combination of anxiety of making this first trip.. .. or the combination of drinking mineral water {which I never drink.. I drink either filered spring water or just filtered tap water..} and the Caltrate Plus... which might have acted as a laxative with me.. MOM does the same thing when I have to take it for my colonoscopies prep.. Any way.. I am not going back on the caltrate.. I am sticking with the Eckerd's Brand I now have.. and hope they don't change it.. Which is just plain Calcium with D.... and I do take my fiber suppliment at night again.. I am back to my normal bowel pattern.. thank goodness.. But just wanted to relate.. sometimes... things can alter when you change your routine... Now I know that when I don't read labels... I may be getting something I don't want.. or shouldn't take ...Even with a thing a small as bottled water...


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,I know just the simple change they have made with the Caltrate Brand may give some problems. I still have plenty of the old form so I have not yet experienced any problem. They have added more Vitamin D to it and saying that vitamin D has been found to help prevent pancreatic cancer. I know the magnesium could be a problem. I am glad you are back on track and have had enough experience with the calcium to figure out what the problem was for you. Thanks for the info.Linda


----------



## 17697

Linda,Thank you soooo much for sharing this information. I've been using the calcium suppliments for about two and a half weeks. I was about to give up after a week, because I couldn't see significant changes and I was still have D and serious abdominal cramping. After two weeks I made a complete turn around! I've tried a few of my trigger foods with no problem (although I did try an apple martini and that was pushing it a bit too far!). My boyfriend is thrilled because now we can actually snuggle on the couch, before I was in so much pain and so afraid I was about to explode that I wanted to stay at a safe distance. This has totally changed my quality of life. God bless you!!!!!


----------



## 19802

Hi Linda, I always appreciate all your great help. I was wondering if anyone has tried Edsifan? I just happened to see it, on the net. Supposedly, it is also helpful. Linda, I wrote you an e mail. I have been off line all summer due to cataract surgery and so have fallen off, the plan with the caltrate, but am ready to get started again. Take care, everyone. Lucy


----------



## 14878

Hi there, very new member here! I stumbled upon this place when searching for a way to make the cholystyramine (forgive my spelling) taste better. I almost puked when taking it today...I just can't get over the texture. I've tried super-cold water, apple juice, and apple saunce...nothing seems to help. In fact, the apple sauce is the worst so far...the powder being a binding agent, it makes the apple sauce thick and almost solid. Disgusting, especially since they TRIED to make it taste better by adding a citrus-type flavor to it.A bit about me: I recently started trying to get help for my condition...nothing so far is working 100%. I had my gallbladder out about a year ago, and had problems even before that. I was... and almost am, starting to lose hope. I'm going to try taking Calcium and see if it works. I'm a college student, and for the past few days have had to not go to school because of how bad I felt. It's ridiculous!Wish me luck!==Teeka


----------



## 16444

Hi







again to all of you and Linda of course!Received my calcium yesterday by mail from Us to Portugal! Already started to take it but as like everyone else, it hasn't made a difference, but i'm sure it will, when the calcium starts going to my waste! I'll keep in touch to tell you how is it working for me! Immodium kindda helps but have lots of gas and cramping and sometimes i get a bit constipated and it bothers me also! Trying to feel normal not c not d! just normal!Sometimes I feel like I'm a slave of my intestines







! yuck! Hope all of you still getting better!love


----------



## LNAPE

PAZ,Please feel free to email me if you need some help with the calcium. Try to follow the instructions as close as you can in my message. Take it with food and start with 1/2 tablet with you 3 daily meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart. Good Luck and I hope you get the relief many of us have.Linda


----------



## 16444

thanks, Linda, i'll try to stick to it as faithful has i can be!This group is fantastic, we really feel the support, and helped.Thnks!Love you all


----------



## 16444

Hey you guysJust stopped by, very quickly, cause I'm working, to say that calcium, has done it. Since I started on the 27th Sept. I feel quite normal, I guess I couldn't be better.i'm so so grateful!!! i'm living again, one day at a time but living!I'm starting to trust on myself again and living with my body! It takes a While!I really apreciate the tip, Linda!Thanks a lot. I'll keep posting to see how's everyone doing, and I read every day the testmonies and when I have a advice I promisse to give it!Linda, You are great!Love PazFor everyone, I hope you all continue to feel betteror to pursue hapiness.love


----------



## 16444

HI, Linda!Back again and still feeling great! Thank God and you, of course! I just have a question, went to my GI and told him I was taking calcium and he was very happy to see I was doing so well, but he says his kind of scared because of my kidneys! He says to take it for more 3 or 4 months and then go check kidneys, because he is afraid of too much calcium could hurt this part! Do you know anything about this







? Have you ever took tests for your kidneys! If you know something let me know! Love ya







Bye


----------



## 22023

Linda - have you heard of folks that were helped tremendously by taking calcium, but it eventually quit working? I am a long time IBS-D sufferer and started taking calcium. I had tremendous relief for about two years - it's the first time I've felt normal in about 15 years! But now, it no longer seems to work. I have doubled the amount I was taking, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. Any suggestions?


----------



## LNAPE

PAZ,It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for stone prevention just sip water throughout the day.SuziDallas,I have not had very many reports of it stopping because it is a daily ritual of putting the calcium in the system and the body getting rid of the part it doesn't need for the bones and this is the part soaking up the excess bile and water to help control the Diarrhea. You may check to see if you have done anything different or added any meds even over the counter things this can upset the apple cart so to speek. Vitamins is one thing not to take and it can also be you gettin some other sort of problem that may need to be check out. I have been doing this for over 8 years and on occation I will have a one time event but not painful and it is gone as do many normal people. As you have heard in the news lately our food is always at risk of being a cause like the spinach and lettuce of late. Just stick with it and I am sure it should work but it is always good to get things checked if it has been a while to make sure you have no other medical conditions cropping up.Linda


----------



## Titania

Hi everybody...I started taking the calcium carbonate yesterday and today i'm severly constipated :S. May i have went wild with the dose?What is the dose for starters?Thanx.


----------



## 16444

hi titania:I can help you with that! 1/2 a tablet with your meals the first three days to give time to your body adjust, and see how you feel, if it's necessary you continue up to 1 a meal, that means 3 a day.If you're ok with half you stay like that. I have done like this, like Linda recommmended and Never got constipated or dhiarrea. I'm feeling so normal that Even today in the morning forgot to take it.Bye now


----------



## Titania

Thanx, Paz, i will take your advice and let you know later if it worked.XOXO


----------



## 16470

Hi Linda:I've been reading this thread with much interest. I take Immodium, when needed. BUT, I also take one Culturelle (probiotic) daily, but don't have to take that with a meal. I really don't want to discontinue the Culturelle. Can you take the calcium with a probiotic??Thanks for any info.


----------



## LNAPE

BDMom,If you think the Probiotic is helping you then yes go ahead and keep using it. And you can add the calcium also. My theroy is the less of things you can take the better. Everything has some sort of side effect. I assume you are not getting the results with just the probiotic so you are still looking for something else. It may be the calcium can help all on its own but you will not know if you are taking other things. But that is up to you and your doctor.I do very well with calcium alone and have not had to use anything else for years. Linda


----------



## 16470

Thanks Linda:I take the probiotics, not only to help with IBS-D, but because it is so good in so many other ways. I have young kids that bring stomach bugs home, and it helps me to not get those things as often, or as severe.Have you seen the new Adora chocolate discs with calcium carbonate & Vit D & K? I wondered if those might work since I just bought some, and would like to use them up. They don't have any magnesium in them, and that is why I bought them, as anything with magnesium makes my symptoms worse!Thanks for your knowledgeable advice!


----------



## LNAPE

BDMom,I have not seen the Adora you mentioned and I do not really look for anything except calcium. You have to watch for the other additives or sugars that my cause some other problems. But it is all trial and error so see what happens.Linda


----------



## joelcoqui

So, from what I am understanding is to take calcium carbonate supplements with very little or no magnesium. Correct? I am also taking peppermint oil,caraway oil, and a probiotic (Jarrow) for the gas and bloating and D. Do you think all this is OK? thanks


----------



## LNAPE

joelcoqui,You have got the calcium right. Calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D to start or you can use the one with added minerals that has 50mg or less of magnesium. It is better not to take anything else because all things have side effects. GIve the calcium a chance to work without all the other things is the best. Take 1/2 talet with your 3 daily meals at leats 4 or 5 hours apart for the first 3 days. Then you make any adjustments. Email me if you need added help I am glad to assist if I can.Linda


----------



## 23223

Lindathank you very much for this information. i started taking it, and i honestly did not think it would work. well lo and behold i had my first solid stool in months today! AND i even ate a trigger food last night and no D!!!!!!!!im very glad i took a chance with the calcium!


----------



## 16444

> quote:Originally posted by Titania:Thanx, Paz, i will take your advice and let you know later if it worked.XOXO


Hey TitaniaI was reading the latest posts, and remembered to ask if you are doing better!Bye now.Love


----------



## LNAPE

hitfromthefall,I am glad you decided to try the calcium. I know it sounds too simple and could not possibly work but as you have found out it does. It will only get better as your insides heal and just take it slow for a bit and let that happen. I avoid lettuce and too much tomato sauce when I eat out but I eat and drink what ever else I want. Eight years plus of success.Let me know if you need any help along the way and don't forget to take it ever day.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

sweetpinkpeas,I think Boots is the place to get the calcium in the UK. What you want is calcium carbonate 600 MG and vitamin D 200 or 400 IULet me know how you do and if you need helpLinda


----------



## 20629

Just a quick note for anyone following this thread.Read the instructions, went out and purchased the exact same brand mentioned.Been two weeks and so far no problems.I am taking 1/2 a pill with each meal - if I am stressed or eating something that I KNOW will cause a problem then I take a full pill.Thank you to the original poster - I can finally leave the house without worry.


----------



## 17241

Chatroom anyone? I'm there now...


----------



## 22839

Hi Linda,I found this IBS website last week and have read through all the posts about the Calcium 600 +. Last Wednesday I bought some and started the 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with meals. The results were so amazing, that I felt relief from day 2 until today. I felt so good that I thought I could have some coffee. Wrong!!!! So now I think I am right back where I started from, with several trips to the bathroom today. Today is my 3rd day, so I will be increasing the Calcium to 1 full tablet at supper with 1/2 at breakfast and lunch. Hopefully that will "fix" my problem from going for too much coffee, a known trigger for me. One question I didn't see in all the posts I read was about Prilosek. I take a prilosek OTC every morning for indigestion and GERD. I am wondering if the Prilosek and the Calcium can be taken at the same time or if one cancels out the other and I should wait an hour or so between them. If so, which should be taken first. I am really excited about the Calcium and really hope it will work for me. aThe first couple of days were awesome. I have been pretty housebound lately because of the D. I just need to learn that I CANNOT drink coffee, no matter how much I love the stuff.Thank you Linda, for all your help. You are a Godsend.Valerie


----------



## LNAPE

BryanC,I am so glad we are still getting new people finding out how the calcium may help them control this diarrhea problem. It sounds like you are doing it right and just be consistent and add back slowly things you thought you could not eat or drink.Valerie H,I too had the amazing result from the very beginning. It is trial and error and finding what amount and the timing of that can change your life. Do not fret about the coffee. If you give it some more time and let the insides heal I do think you will be able to drink some coffee maybe in smaller amounts than before. As far as the prilosec you may need to ask the doctor of pharmacist about taking them together. You may be able to stop the prilosec once the calcium takes hold. Everything you take as some side effects and if the calcium can work on its own that would be even better.Many things for indigestion also can cause diarrhea too.Thanks for posting and I am glad I brought this info to this board it has helped so many.Linda


----------



## 17999

hi linda,im new to this site and pretty much at wits end with ibs-d..i went out and boght the calcium pills its day 2 and the gas is really bad..not painful just sounds like a war going on in my stomach! how long does this last? thanks for your suggestion...i hope it works....sue


----------



## LNAPE

suzee64,This gas problem is normal for the first few days and that is why it is best to start with 1/2 tablet with your meals for the first 3 days. Always take the calcium with food. You can take simethicone if the gas is too bad but if you use anything else it may have magnesium in it and this can be a problem and you are back to diarrhea. Be sure you are using calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D or the one with the added minerals is okay also.Let me know if I can help and you can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

sweetpinkpeas,The stores you mentioned have been known to have the calcium maybe not Caltrate brand but calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 200 IU. If the calcium is not 600mg you can take enough to add up to that amount if you can get some with just calcium carbonate and vitamin D.Maybe you can start another thread and ask anyone form the UK where they can get the calcium that has helped them. That will most likely get you more response then you will get here.Linda


----------



## 16444

[Tried to buy Caltrate online from a website that sends it worldwide and they tried to charge $30 postage! For a product that costs $6.90! What a joke. Hey!I live in Portugal and also bought my caltrate online. I spent â‚¬100,00 for 3 bottles of 200 pils each. This will give for the next 7 months or so. It's a small price to pay to feel better and normal. I also felt like you, what a joke, but then divided and for these many months I would spent more in Imoddiums and wouldn't so effective. The difference is to pay all at a time.Give it a try.I'm sure you will not be sorry.Paz


----------



## 16444

http://cgi.ebay.com/CALTRATE-600-D-CALCIUM...T-D-200-TABLETSHello!Check this link, they have 200 tablets bottles!LovePaz


----------



## 19528

Hello, I can not thank you enough for sharing your solution with others. I have been so upset with the medicene that my doctor prescribes and I have been really fed up with the lack of helpful meds for me. I stumbled upon this board and I recently started taking the Caltrate 600-D Plus 2 days ago. So far, I have noticed a small difference. I immediately stopped taking the antispasmodic (i am not a fan of medicene) and I already feel like this could help me. So thank you so much! Also-does drinking Dasani water really upset stomachs that much? Thats all I am able to buy!


----------



## 16242

Thank you so much for the info. I'm going out buy some right now. I've been homebound for years with the D problem. I underwent a medical treatment for an ulcer, thinking that was the cause, but it wasn't. I then tested for Lactose Intolerance, but that was negative. It's been over 10 years now and I'm looking forward to this new approach.


----------



## LNAPE

shlep923,Welcome to the board and I do hope you get the relief from this diarrhea problem that I have experiences. It is no cure only a control and I would be more than glad to offer any help I can just try to follow the instructions above as close as you can and let me know if you have problems maybe I can offer some suggestions. Email is fine if you like.Good Luck,Linda


----------



## LNAPE

shlep923,I forgot if the water you mentiond has magnesium or added vitamins like vitamin c e or a it can be a problem. Check the lable.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Rufus,Just take it slow and let me know if you need some help getting the dose and timing worked. Email is fine and let us know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## 17999

Dear Linda,I cannot believe the difference in 1 week after taking these calcium pills!!!!! its a miracle!!!! i have not had one bout of D since last friday. I have been taking 1/2 of a pill twice a day with my pamine and i actually went through this entire weel D free!!!! the only question i have is should i keep taking the pamine or should i stop im actually a little constipated no BM yesterday at all and same thing a few days ago. otherwise life is good!!! thank you so much!!! QUOTE]Originally posted by LNAPE:suzee64,This gas problem is normal for the first few days and that is why it is best to start with 1/2 tablet with your meals for the first 3 days. Always take the calcium with food. You can take simethicone if the gas is too bad but if you use anything else it may have magnesium in it and this can be a problem and you are back to diarrhea. Be sure you are using calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D or the one with the added minerals is okay also.Let me know if I can help and you can email me if you like.Linda[/QUOTE]


----------



## LNAPE

suzee64,It is my opinion that the less you take the better. Pamine is something that you do not have to take for a period of time to get relief so if it were me I would stop all things I could and see if the calcium alone will give you the results you are looking for. You can always start back if you need to. You may only need the 1/2 pill twice a day maybe then morning and at dinner to get results so I would not increase that unless after stopping the pamine you get a little loose again. It is trial and error so just work with the dose and timing and it is amazing how well you can do with just the calcium. I am glad you are having success. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lauren,I think you would do better to take 1/2 3 times a day for the first 3 days. Always with food is important. I take mine just as I sit down to eat the pill is my first bite so to speak. If you are going out for dinner yes you can take a full tablet with that dinner and this too can help. You can safely take up to 3 full tablets a day just spread them out over the day with your meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart.The indigestion and gass should go away soon and you can take simethicone if you need to for the gas.Linda


----------



## 22839

Hi Linda, Just thought I'd update you on the progress I've made. I gradually worked up to 3 whole calciums a day and was not getting the results I had hoped for, although I did have good improvement. So I changed from the Caltrate 600 D + minerals to the plain Caltrate 600+D without the minerals. Since then, I have had no problems at all, after only 2 weeks. What a miracle!!! I even was able to take part in our Christmas musical at church without taking any lomotil or immodium. I still get terribly nervous and anxious in situations where there isn't a restroom nearby, but I hope those feelings will pass away with time. Again, thank you for sharing this wonderful information. Valerie


----------



## LNAPE

Valerie,Thank you so much for letting us know of your success. I am glad you decided to try just the calcium carbonate with the vitamin D. Some are very sensative to the magneisum in the other formula as you must have been and having the sense to keep on trying paid off for you. As time goes by you will get rid of that feeling of fear that still has a hold of you and life will only get better.Linda


----------



## 20278

Linda~ I am a 28 year old mother of 2 boys who has been suffering with stomach problems for a number of years now. I had my gallbladder removed 3 years ago and thought that my problems would get better. I thought I was better for a while but slowly the diarrhea episodes increased. About 3 months ago I started having horrible D. I have now lost 40 lbs because of all of the problems. The doctor has narrowed it done to IBS because every other test has come back negative. I am excited to give calicum a try as everything else has not seemed to work. My question is I don't have D everyday now but I have cramping and bloating and never know when the D will hit, do you think it will work for me since I am so irregular. I would do anything to have a normal life without fear of my stomach acting up. My husband and I are wanting to have 1 more child and with my life the way it is right now that just does not seem possible. I don't feel like I am the mother I should be now. I appreciate anything you have to say, no one else is helping me much.Tara Smith


----------



## LNAPE

Tara,Thanks for writing. I really do think the calcium will help you because you sound like me when I frist started with this problem. Try to stop all meds you take even over the counter stuff and give the calcium a good try. Use calcium carbonate 600mg with Vitamin D. Start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals. Always take it with your food. You will be surprised I do believe just how quick it can work. It is most like not IBS but bile salts diarrhea and you could have had this before having the gall bladder removed if it was not working properly. I am here if you need help along the way or if you have questions. Don't wait start now just be sure to get the right form of calcium and start now. Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Tara,And yes even though you are not regular and don't know when the diarrhea will hit you can regulate the calcium with a little trial and error and get what will work for you.Linda


----------



## 20278

Linda~ I am planning on going out today and getting the calcium. If this works I could not ask for a better Christmas present. I will keep you updatedTara


----------



## 13419

thanks for your helpi am new herei m from libya i have been following your advice for sometime now i decided to have trybut i could not found Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG Magnesium 40 MG Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCGthe only thing i found is calcium carbonate 500mg which you have to disolve it in a cup of water to take will that do


----------



## Kathleen M.

The main thing that works is the Calcium Carbonate, so what you found should be OK, as long as it doesn't have a lot of other things in it (like sugar alcohols to make it sweeter when you drink it or other diarrhea triggers).K.


----------



## LNAPE

salah,Is the calcium you have a pill or a powder. If it is a pill just take it with water and do not disslove it. This should work because it is calcium carbonate and if it does not have magnesium this is good. Vitamin D is good too if you could take that with the calcium.Linda


----------



## 13419

Kathleen & Linda thanks a lot may I ask ........... dose sugar trigger diarrhea?


----------



## 20278

Just thought I would update everyone. I have been using the calcium for about 4-5 days now and only have had one flare up but that was partially my fault for some of the food I ate. I think it is helping. I will update you again in the near future


----------



## 22059

I am new to this site and was completely shocked to find that Magnesium is a culprit for diarrmckee.l###sbcglobal.nethea! I started taking Magnesium supplements a few weeks ago and have been really struggling with my IBS the past two weeks. I then checked my Calcium supplement only to find it has Magnesium Stearate as well. I am making a trip to the store tonight to purchase the proper supplement as you suggested. I too gave up my gallbladder about 12 years ago and have tried a myriad of things to settle my digestive woes. Thank you for this advice.lollieme


----------



## LNAPE

lollieme.Be prepared for some good resutls if having your gall bladder is the problem. If you take other meds you may need a bit more adjusting around them but if not then you may see results in a few days. Try to follow the instructions as posted in the first thread. Let me know if you need help.Linda


----------



## 18320

Curious question, perhaps answered in a previous post (I'm feeling drained, cranky and too lazy to read 30 pages, I apologize) but has anyone tried the chewable Viactiv for calcium carbonate? Would all the chocolate or vanilla additives get in the way of the helpfulness? I have a small problem swallowing large pills, I am a sissy. Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

The viactiiv chewable calcium is not the same but there is a chewaable tablet made by Caltrate Brand and maybe other store brands that is chewable and it has the correct ingredients so try that. You can also put the pill in some cream cheese or peanut butter or a spoon of ice cream or apple sauce and this can help get it down.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Just popping in.. Haven't been here in awhile.. Just wanted to let you know.. I am still taking the calcium.. and still having good results.. I now take 3 tabs a day.. one with each meal.. I take the plain calcium with D.... Still following my trigger free diet.. eating my yogurt.. and taking my fiber and it all is still working.. I have dropped a well needed to go 82 lbs in the past year... and feel better then I have in many years.. Thank you Linda.. you saved my life.. the day I joined here and read your posts... Well worth the reading of all 30 +pages..


----------



## 18320

After reading a little more (was tired from spending a night in my favorite porcelain room) I have decided to give calcium carbonate a try. I will suck it up and try swallowing them whole and if that doesn't work chopping them in half, they don't seem quite as large as I thought, but maybe the internet's "actual size" is off. I am keeping my fingers crossed. I lost my entire teenage years and all of high school to IBS-D, now college is slipping away at 22. This I hope works. You all are giving me hope. Makes me tingly and giddy.


----------



## 16878

This is my first time on this website and I found it because I was desperately searching for a way to help my IBS-D!! I am going right out to find some calcium carbonate. May I ask Linda how did how first learn about it? Was is just a surprising side-effect from taking the calcium for your bones?


----------



## LNAPE

Purdy,You excite me with you post. Dropping the weight which I had nothing to do with is a wonderful thing. I know taking the calcium can make you feel better and give you some food options you may have not been able to eat before please stay in touch with us. Thanks for posting.MissMoozer,You may be able to get them to go down easily if you put it in a spoon of apple sauce or ice cream or wrap some cream cheese around it. The cream cheese is great for getting my dogs to swallow a large pill. Hang in and let me know if I can help you work out the right dose and timing you need to have success with the calcium.Elahand,After suffering for 23 years it turned out to be a surprising side effect of taking the calcium for my old bones. Then some research on the constipating side effect of calcium carbonate and the diarrhea side effects of magnesium.Good luck and I am here if you need help.Linda


----------



## 19172

Phew..... After reading this thread (well most of it







as its 30+ long)I believe there may be light at the end of the tunnel. I am off tomorrow to buy this form of Calcium Tablet and give it agofingers crossedxxxx


----------



## 22001

Linda, My story is like your story.My gallbladder was removed on 2005 december.My sympthoms: diahrrea sometimes, mucous, pain, small feces and incomplete evacuation.I will try on next week the calcium as you indicated. But i have some questions:1 - Do you think calcium carbonate will stop my abdominal pain? Did you fell pain and calcium solved it? The pain is the sympthom that bothers me more.2 - You wrote that high level of calcium donÂ´t cause kidney stones. You wrote that low level of calcium arrises oxalate level and it can cause kidney stones. Do you know any article where i can find this information?Thanks very much and sorry about my english,AndrÃ©


----------



## 22001

One more question:What do you eat? Normal foods or diet?Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

kezzab,I know the thread is getting pretty long but it has lots of info from many users and this may encourage more to try it seeing that much success with something so simple.Andre,Gall bladder removal I think is what is the cause of my condition and it is know as bile salts diarrhea not IBS. The pain is from the cramping and the burning of the acid (bile) that now goes through the system all the time now instead of just when you need it to help digest the food. I felt pain most of the time and the minute I put food in my mouth the pain was worse and I just felt sick (nauseated) all the time. SO yes it will help the pain also.http://www.calciuminfo.com/calciumquestion...dneystones.aspxYou can find a lot of other sites just use the search box and put in kidney stone and calcium infomationLinda


----------



## 22001

Thanks for the answer and information Linda,More 3 questions:1 - Do you eat everything you want?2 - Did you have mucous?3 - Did you have small feces, diahrrea and incomplete evacuation sometimes?IÂ´m asking these things because i feel them and my doctor said that these things are IBS sympthoms caused by cholecistectomy. I donÂ´t know if my case is the same of your case.Thanks,


----------



## 16878

I'm wondering if anyone here has gone with the probiotic approach. Like everyone else, I've been really praying for something to help...Hadn't heard of that until today. So I'm ready to try the calcium. Okay, I found _chewable_ Caltrate 600 and plan to start tonight. I had been taking an anticholinergic my GI doc had prescribed for my IBS-D and was miserable!! It pretty much helped the d, but the side-effects were unbearable! I have not been able to wear my contacts because my eyes are so dry, my mouth was constantly dry and everything tasted like paste, I started retaining fluid--which in itself causes me to feel like ####, drowsiness, dizziness, and it was expensive even with what I thought was a good prescription plan. I took my last of those this morning and decided to find something on my own if that was the best he could offer.


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,I do eat everything I want at home I avoid salad bars when eating out and limit the tomato sauce but eat it in small portions because of the acid.DO not try to eat everything at once. Give your system time to heal inside and slowly add things back you thought you could not eat. Lettuce is questionable in most cases. DO not eat it when you eat out.Yes yellowish mucuos was very much all the time.As far as BM's. It could be all but you have to get used to the feeling of not totally getting it all out like you are now because of the diarrhea and getting a more firmed BM will come.Ask you doctor if he has heard of bile salts diarrhea after having the gall bladder removed. If not maybe you need another doctor.Elahand,It would be better for you to try just one thing and give it a few weeks to help. It may not take that long but give it a good try before adding anything else you may not need.Linda


----------



## 19172

Hi I need help finding Caltrate in UkI visited 3 pharmacy's today and none of them had any.Found Health Aid Calcium strong 600 tabs - are these ok? Chemist checked out the magnesium content and he had to phone the company - came back 10mgWould these be ok to use instead of the caltrate 600? also Im am trying for a baby atm / well letting nature take its own course should I say. Will they be ok to take whilst trying to conceve or even whilst pregnant


----------



## Prudy

I know it wasn't you Linda who made me lose the weight.. It was from the drastic diet changes I made in following the trigger free diet.. When cutting out things that triggered.. like red meats, fats, sugars.. and all the #### foods.. what else could my body do but shed the pounds.. I was/am eating better for life.. It really goes to show one that putting the right things into your body as opposed to the bad things really is better for you.. Cause I did not starve myself and still am not.. I eat well... and I like what I eat.. I just don't eat the junk I used to constantly.. I do take diet liberties and if I take the wrong one.. my body does rebel and let's me know.. Can we say triggers..LOL...I just look at it all as my lifestyle change.. not for a day or two.. but to live like this to stay and be healthy.. You can't put a price on it.. all the money isn't worth a thing if you don't have your health.. At my age... it's about time.. but better late then never...


----------



## LNAPE

kezzab,Is this calcium carbonate form of calcium. If so this should do well or are there other ingredients listed also. Vitamin d is good and vitamin a e and c are not good for controlling the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 22001

Sorry... But... What is BM?What is GERD?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M.

B owelM ovementG astroE sophagealR efluxD isease


----------



## 22001

Thanks Kathleen!


----------



## 16878

> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:Andre,I do eat everything I want at home I avoid salad bars when eating out and limit the tomato sauce but eat it in small portions because of the acid.DO not try to eat everything at once. Give your system time to heal inside and slowly add things back you thought you could not eat. Lettuce is questionable in most cases. DO not eat it when you eat out.Yes yellowish mucuos was very much all the time.As far as BM's. It could be all but you have to get used to the feeling of not totally getting it all out like you are now because of the diarrhea and getting a more firmed BM will come.Ask you doctor if he has heard of bile salts diarrhea after having the gall bladder removed. If not maybe you need another doctor.Elahand,It would be better for you to try just one thing and give it a few weeks to help. It may not take that long but give it a good try before adding anything else you may not need.Linda


Linda,So it will take awhile for the calcium to start taking effect? I know everyone is different, but any idea of the average time that results are seen? I'm so desperate! Tks for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

Ealhand,I noticed a difference from the very first day and took the trial and error apporach to work out what works for me. You must do the same. Always take the calcium with food and start with 1/2 tablet with each of your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days then you make and adjustment. You may notice good things from the beginning if you do not take other meds which have side effects and you must work the calcium arond them.Linda


----------



## Mike632

I took 1 caltrate d Saturday and had an painful bowel movement about an hour later, I took another with dinner and spent the rest of the evening having bowel movements about every hour, until1 am, which was pure liquid and gas, after that painful day I do feel alot better, but not enough that I want to go through that again


----------



## LNAPE

Mike,You must follow the instruction in the post at the beginning of this thread and from what you said you did not. Only start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days or you will have what you experienced. Take them with food at least 4 or 5 hours apart and be sure you have calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D 200 or 400 mg.Linda


----------



## 22001

Hi Linda.Today is my first day with Caltrade as you indicated. 1/2 tablet on the morning and 1/2 tablet (at lunch) until now.I feel there is sommething diferent in my bowel. But i donÂ´t know what is yet.Some questions:1 - When will i know if it is working or not?2 - Why do i have to take Caltrade with D vitamin? I read that D vitamin helps the body to absorve calcium. I think the calcium donÂ´t have to be absorved for my body. Tha calcium has to combine with the bile.3 - What do you want to mean with BM (bowel movment)? Thanks and sorry about my english,AndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,Just take it slow and pay attention to your body and make sure you do not let the calcium constipate you. You will also have a bit of a different feeling in the bowels because you are so used to getting a big clean out every time you go the the bathroom it seems after taking the calcium you may feel you are not going enough but that is not true. You may see a difference right away or it can take a few weeks. We are all a bit different and if you take other meds or vitamins sometime you have to work around them to get it just right.When you take the calcium about 40% of it gets absorbed for the bones and the rest is passed out through your system and thus has the ability to soak up excess fluids along the way and this will help you with diarrhea. The Vitamin d is also necessary because you may as well get all the benefits of calcium that you are taking for bones and diarrhea control.BM is bowel movement.Linda


----------



## 22001

Thanks Linda,IÂ´ll keep you informated about me.Tomorrow i will post again.BM = Bowel movement.More BM causes more pain and more diahrrea?Is this that you want to mean?AndrÃ©


----------



## 16444

[hi AndrÃ©.bowel movement se nÃ£o estou enganada sÃ£o os movimentos do nosso intestino ou *cÃ³lon*, que podem ser mais rÃ¡pidos ou mais lentos, e que provocam gases e dores, normalmente por serem mais rÃ¡pidos do que os das outras pessoas.Espero ter ajudado.Escrevi em portuguÃªs porque penso que sejas brasileiro certo?Beijinhos PazSorry, I wrote in protuguese because I think AndrÃ© understands the language. Hope nobody got upset, didn't write nothing harmful.Love to you allAlmost forgot to say, that Calcium is still doing wonders! Ok sometime I still have to take immodium, but usually as a precaution, when to going to some place important, usually when i'm in a more stressful day.Thank you Linda once again


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,Bowel movements should not be painful. You may have more than others but it should not be loose or watery. Linda


----------



## 22839

Hi Mike,I have been on the calcium for about 2 months now and am nearly normal. This is so wonderful for me because I was just about housebound with this problem. When I first started the calcium I was afraid of what you experienced, so I started even slower than what Linda recommends. I started with 1/2 tab at dinner for 3 days - then added 1/2 tablet every 3 days. After that I already had good improvement, and then started with a whole tablet once a day with 1/2 twice a day and then gradually added the other whole tablets. It worked for me - I have had very little bloating or gas or anything. Give it some time - because it DOES work. Valerie


----------



## 22001

Obrigado Paz... Thanks Linda...Linda,This is my first day with calcium carbonate. 1/2 tablet at each meal.I donÂ´t know if iÂ´m having improvements. There is someting diferent in my bowel. I think itÂ´s because the factors that you wrote.I think iÂ´m a little constipated but i continue to feel abdominal pain and discomfrot.IÂ´m hopefully about calcium helps me.I will continue to post here.rgrds,AndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,It is hard for me to think you can be constipated after just one day since you were having diarrhea. You can't be constipated but you are so used to being so drained you do not know the other feeling you may have with some left inside to be passed another time. Have you had any bowel movement since taking the calcium.Valerie H,Thank you for posting your support for Mike. We must all give him information that he can work with to help him through this time. Linda


----------



## 22001

Secound day:1/2 tablet at each meal.Sympthoms: 1 - My feces arenÂ´t pastous anymore. They are more hard. ItÂ´s good.2 - The pain is lower. But it bothers me yet. It isnÂ´t good yet.3 - Discomfort continues. Not good.4 - Mucous continues. Not good.I went to the restroom once today, but iÂ´m feeling like i have to go to the restroom again. I hope you understand what i want to mean.AndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,I do understand your feeling. The anxiety of it all can make you feel that way. This sounds like a good second day to me. Keep posting with what is happening.Linda


----------



## 16444

Oh AndrÃ©:TambÃ©m concordo com a Linda, para um segundo dia parece-me tudo bem!Tem calma, jÃ¡ nÃ£o me lembro muito bem, mas na altura pensava que isto sÃ³ devia resultar com os outros e agora estou tÃ£o bem que Ã s vezes nem acredito.Se Ã s vezes quiseres falar, o meu e-mail Ã© maria_da_paz###yahoo.comI agree with you Linda, i think AndrÃ© is really hitting it this time, I gave him my e-mail, if he would like to talk to me directally, and everyone feel free to do so!Love to all.Paz


----------



## 22001

Thanks Linda and Paz,3rd day.Not fine. Pastous feces, abdominal pain, discomfort, mucous and urgency.IÂ´m thinking about try to take 1 tablet at each meal instead of 1/2 tablet.What do you know? Thanks,


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,You have been suffering a long time and it takes time for the insides to heal. You can take a full tablet but it can cause indigestion and gas. Are you eating when you take the calcium and what are you eating.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,You have been suffering for a long time and it takes time for the insides to heal. If you decided to take a full tablet you may be okay but you may also have indigestion and gas. That is why you need to do the 1/2 tablets for the first 3 days to limit this problem.What are you eating and you must be eating when you take the calcium.Linda


----------



## 20278

I have been using the Caltrate for a little over 2 weeks and it seems to be helping. I haven't had diarrhea in weeks. I still have the gas and pain at times. Do you think that will ever go away or is that just something I have to live with. Some days are better than other. Some days I actually feel good!! I am just thrilled that the diarrhea seems to have gotten so much better. I go see my gastro in a couple of weeks I am excited to see what he has to say about it all. I have shared this info with a couple of other woman who have been suffering and I am excited to see how it works for them. Thank you so much


----------



## 20279

Hello all!! Let me just tell you how excited I am to have found this website! ok so heres a brief history before I ask my question. I'm 26 yr. old and have had IBS for 7 years. It's incredibly frustrating,and embarrasing, having this all during college and now in my professional career. All of my friends are very understanding but it just gets soooo annoying. Not being able to eat what you want, having to know the menus before hand..not being able to drink 1 mixed drink without paying the price. And pretty much sick and tired of it all. I had a small bowel resection back in 1999 (I actually turned 19 in the hospital) and ever since then I've had IBS and I became Lactose intolerant. I've had many tests done and a colonoscopy to make sure everything ok and it is. The only thing that I've ever taken all these years was Imodium, sometimes the advance formula, and Lactaid pills (now they have fast act). Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. Now to the question, is it ok to take the Lactaid pills, calcium and a women's daily multi-vitamin? Thanks!!! -Eva


----------



## LNAPE

Tara Smith,I have been wondering how you were. I am glad you are beginning to get some control over this problem and just stay consistent and things will only get better.Eva,Calcium carbonate helps with diarrhea by soaking up excess fluid in the intestines. You may not be lactose intollerent just another thing they try to stick on you because they can not find a solution to the problem. Do not take a multivitamin becaue vitamin a c e and magnesium in them can cause more diarrhea.It is best not to take anything if you can and give the calcium a good try. The less you take the better. Everything has side effects. I would stop everything you can and start the calcium carbonate with vitamin d and take it with food. 1/2 tablet with each meal for the first 3 days and see what happens. You can take the imodium only if you get diarrhea. Somethicone is good for the gas which you may get the first 3 days. Do you take any prescription meds because you need to take them at a different time with the calcium in some cases.Linda


----------



## 20279

Hi Linda! Thanks for replying so quickly! I started taking the multi-vitamin this week only because I can't drink orange juice for the vitamin C (it gives me a bit of reflux) and I'm not the healthiest eater (I have made a resolution to change that!!). ALthough i do drink Lactaid milk (the one thats fortified with Calcium). Its interesting to know that those vitamins actually cause more D. No, I only take OTC meds like Imodium and Lactaid. I actually had a lactose intolerant test and according to the results I am lactose intolerant...that alone is a nightmare for me because I love CHEESE and MILK!!! At this point, I'm willing to try everything and anything. I just want to have as close to normal BM as I can get!! So its just 1/2 a pill 3 times a day to begin with correct? I'm def. going to try it! Thanks!! Eva


----------



## 22001

Linda, i take caltrade immediately after finish each meal (breakfast, lunch and dinner).Have i to take before, during or afer the meals?I use to eat: - bread at breakfast- rise, chuchu, carrot and fish or chicken at lunch and dinner.Thanks,


----------



## LNAPE

Eva,Okay so you should just take the calcium for the first few days and only take the imodium if you get diarrhea. Stop the vitamin and you can always try it later but I still after 8 plus years of good control with the calcium can not take a vitamin without having trouble.Andre,I take my calcium as I take my first bite of food. It looks okay what you are eating but do not eat lettuce for now or too much tomato sauce if you do eat the tomato sauce small amounts or give the calcium a little time before adding things you could not eat.Linda


----------



## 22001

5th day,Symthoms: Pastous feces, pain and discomfort.I started today morning 1 tablet at each meal instead of 1/2. I hope it helps me.p.s: I donÂ´t eat tomatos and lettuce.AndrÃ©


----------



## 22001

Midle of 5th day:Urgent diahhrea







IÂ´m very sad with this.I hope tomorrow i will be better.AndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,I know it is difficult sometimes but just try to hang in a bit longer. Are you diarrhea attacks at a certain time of day.Linda


----------



## 22001

6th dayThe urgent diahrrea continues.IÂ´ll keep the calcium until today night. If i wake up with urgent diahrrea tomorrow morning, iÂ´ll stop to talke calcium.My diahrrea is at morning, but sometimes occurs on afternoon and night.AndrÃ©


----------



## 17317

I've been having the D problem since last summer. While we were on vacation on the Texas coast I developed a terrible stomach virus. Things have not been the same since. The initial stomach virus problems were relieved by my family doctor soon after we got back home. However he sent me off to a specialist to have some tests done to see if they could figure out why I was getting stomach viruses so often since I had been getting one or two per year. All tests returned negative except six ulcers were discovered. My specialist insists that ulcers do not cause D. I was put on Prevecid. Right after that my diarrhea got completely out of control to the point where I could not leave the house unless I ran and came back ASAP! I have since been taken off the Prevecid and put on Nexium. I asked him it could possibly be IBS, he told me he didn't know and sent me off the another blood test.I also suffer from back problems and take Hydrocodone which is generic for Lortab.I purchased a calcium supplement to attempt to help with the diarrhea. I have been on it since last Tuesday. I read on this board that it is best to get off any meds while using the calcium to make sure nothing interferes with it. I may be able to go without the Nexium, but my back hurts very much without the Hydrocodone.The calcium seems to be helping. The stools seem to be hardening some. I don't have to go as often. I am by no means normal yet but better.I am doing everything as Linda states, with meals, started 1/2 tabs for first 3 days and so forth. My problem is the tremendous stomach pain. When I have to go it hurts so bad I feel like I am going to faint.Has anyone experienced this? Would the ulcers be causing the pain? Should I stay off the Nexium or would that make it worst? Also if my doctor has not said I have IBS yet should the calcuim help anyway. Is diarrhea, diarrhea or does it have to be IBS diahrea for the calcuim to work.Oh for a cup of hot coffee. How I miss that. Coffee is a major trigger for me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LNAPE

Andre,If you have the worst time in the morning then you may want o take your last dose of the day at bedtime with a small snack and then one at breakfast an one at lunch.You can take imodium if you are still having diarrhea for now with the calcium.robtpalac,Ulcers can be very serious so you may need the nexium until they heal over but you may also see that nexium can cause diarrhea. The meds for you back should not interfer with the calcium and they may help with diarrhea also.Calcium is for diarrhea control for anyone who may have diarrhea it does not need to be IBS.The pain can be very bad the cramps and spasms that may occur in the intestines.Linda


----------



## 17317

Linda you are great. The calcuim is the only thing that has given me any kind of control. Hopefully it will help me get some where close to normal. Thank you. 8 days for me.


----------



## Prudy

Andre... are you sure your calcium doesn't have anything else in it???? Like magnesium??? And are you drinking mineral water by any chance??? What are you eating and drinking as well..?? Are you trying to keep to a trigger free diet until your symptoms stop...??? It takes awhile for this to happen.. If you are eating trigger foods.. You may be defeating what you are trying to heal... Just a thought.. Last year when I stated the calcium... I didn't add any new foods until at least 3 months of being on the calcium and a trigger free diet.. I still to this day have to follow it pretty much all the time... { I may take a diet liberty here and there.. but it is not daily.. and not alot either}... I have been doing well for a year now.. with some adjustments along the way.. but it has been a life saver to me.. truly..


----------



## LNAPE

robtpalac,Thank you for taking the time to post it may give some more confidence to others who are trying to get the calcium to help them.Prudy,Thank you also for your support for Andre who seems to need as much as he can get at this time. Andre the comments of Purdy are something to consider and let us know as much as you can so we can maybe get you on the road to a diarrhea free life.Linda


----------



## 19449

I have been reading this thread on and off for a while and always wondered. (dont' ask me why) Anyways, I have gotten pregnant and didn't want to take anything without my doctors approval. Well while being pregnant I started craving milk like crazy which I never drink. I saw a change in the bowel movements just from drinking the milk. I'm excited to go to my next prenatal and ask about taking the calcium. This has really given me hope!! Thanks Linda for posting this.


----------



## 20279

Hi LindaI went to buy calcium at the grocery and was amazed as too how many companys make it and the different types. Which is the best? caltrate 600? the "plus" has 50g of magnesium. Thanks!Eva


----------



## 22001

Prudy,The calcium i was taking is the same that Linda wrote (same chemical composition). Caltrade - purple box.The water isnÂ´t a problem for me.I made the exam and iÂ´m not celiac. So, my doctor said that there is no problem about i eat trigger foods.Now, iÂ´m taking Questran and Digedrat again. With this 2 medications iÂ´m better than taking Caltrade. But iÂ´ll try Caltrade again on the future. Maybe on next month.Thanks for the atention and help,AndrÃ©


----------



## LNAPE

EvaDaDiva,You may want to start with the calcium carbonate 600mg and it contains vitamin d maybe 400 mg I think they have increased it now to that. This should be taken at 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days to get adjusted. If you take a full tablet at the start you may have indigestion and gas. After 3 days see where you are and make adjustments up or down from the 1/2 tablet dose. If you find you are getting constipated then switching to the one with the added minerals will help there.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Andre.. you may not have Celiac Disease.... but a person with IBS.. or even the Bile Salts Diarrhea.. may have food that trigger the episodes.... of diarrhea... I too had my gallbladder out as I think back I always suffered from some form of IBS for many years before that.. but lately as I got older... foods that never bothered me.. began to cause problems.. Ones I could not live with.. So think about the foods you eat.. foods high in fat content are triggers to esp with no gallbladder.. I would try following a trigger free diet as well as taking the calcium.. at the later date you decide to try it again..


----------



## 22001

Thanks Prudy,IÂ´ll follow your instruction about to have a diet free of food that trigger the episodes.IÂ´ll keep you informated when i try calcium again. Thanks,AndrÃ©


----------



## 20278

Is there a test for Bile salts diarrhea? I have been tested for everything else and it is coming down to IBS but I was wondering if there was a certain test I might meantion when I go back to the gastro dr. next week


----------



## LNAPE

Tara Smith,I don't know of a real test but if you have had your gall bladder removed and you are having diarrhea and it is yellowish that is the bile and if you were normal you would not see this.Linda


----------



## 20883

hi im new to this as you can see my names katie i have ibs-d i currently take colofac and immodine when i have meetings to go to, my fear is being stuck in a meeting or somewhere that has no toilet to run to, i dont get a lot of D just when i need to go i need to go.I take immodine when i have a meeting to stop this and wind so that i dont pass it and get emarrassed like everyone im fed up with it everyone else in the office doesnt suffer and i feel ab normal......


----------



## 20298

Hi linda,I am going to try calcium again, I never got the dosage right the first try. I am on day 2 and I was wondering, should I be taking the 1/2's before or after the meals? Right now I am taking them after, but I wasn't sure of the right technique







Wish me luck!Marilee


----------



## LNAPE

katie,Welcome to the board and we are all here to help each other if we can. I am pretty much the calcium info center because I started this over 8 years ago and it is still working great for me and as you can see many others. If I can help you if you decide to try the calcium please let me know and you can email me if you like.marilee,You need to work out a system that will help you to remember to take it and this is the most important thing to having success. As soon as I am sitting for a meal I take mine. I always remember because that is my daily plan for success. If taking it just after eating is good for you that is okay also. Being consistent is most important. Finding the right dose and timing of that dose is trial and error. Just do what will help you to remember to take it. I have the thought of eating causing pain so I want no pain so before I eat take the calcium. I rarely ever forget but of course after 8 years and so much success forgetting it is not a problem for me. ALso having the confidence in it working helps to remember.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## 19449

Linda:I am going to start this regiment soon and i'm afraid of really constipating myself. Do you think that doing only 2 halves at first maybe at breakfast and dinner would work. Would it hurt to try it that way first??


----------



## LNAPE

af_wife,This is very much okay to start with. When starting a new remedy this makes good sense. With calcium it is no cure just a trial and error thing and starting slow is a good plan this will lessen the indigestion and gas that may come on the first few days. As you proceed you will be able to tell if you are getting results and know if you should add doses. This is a great plan and read the instructions at the beginning of this thread to be sure you under stand how and what to take. Let me know if I can help you.Linda


----------



## 19449

Well as far as I understood I was going to start with Caltrate and I was going to take a 1/2 pill twice a day WITH a meal. Is this correct??


----------



## 20754

I am new here and I wish I had found this site years ago. I take calium every day but still have IBS issues really bad. However, I am not taking the caltrate, so I think I will get that one. I had Weight Loss Surgery 11 mos ago and my IBS is worse at times. I have to take calcium but I only take it 2x a day and not at meals. I am taking a probiotic and that has helped some but still have issues. Thanks so much for the information. I pray this will help because I am going on a mission trip and I am praying to get my stomach under control. I try not to worry about it but you know how it is when you need a bathroom asap. Thxs.


----------



## LNAPE

af_wife,Yes take 1/2 tablet with your breakfast and dinner and see what happens. Perryhome4,You do not have to take calcium citrate with food but you do need food when taking calcium carbonate. The calcium carbonate is the form of calcium that can help with the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 15920

Hi Linda I am new to the Board but not IBS I also had my gallbladder removed a little over a year now and suffer just like you I am going to try the calcium. This may be a dumb question but I also am somewhat lactose intolerant will the calcium still work do you think? thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid,It is not like drinking milk with calcium it is different when you take the calcium carbonate supplement. I do think you will be surprised at just how much better you can get by taking the calcium. Try to follow the instructions above and let me know how you do or if you need help.Linda


----------



## 20341

I read somewhere on your posting that tums works as well. What would be the protocol for taking tums?Thanks and I am going to try this out.


----------



## LNAPE

Tums do not works as well. They are made to disslove fast to relieve indigestion and you need a slow moving form of calcium going through the system over 4 or 5 hours to get good results in controlling diarrhea.The calcium carbonate tablet does this. If you have trouble swallowing them you can get the chewable kind.Tums may help some if you take them when you re not eating. If you take them with food then theuy get used up pretty quickly by the stomach acid.Linda


----------



## 15920

Hi Linda, You are very popular to bad you didn't charge for this info I think you would be rich!! Ha. I bought the caltrate plus on friday and I can't believe the difference I actually went into a store without running to the bathroom. I will continue with it. Thank you so much. I am sure you know the relief I feel. My question now is do you take anything for constipation? Not that I am complaining but I haven't gone for 2 days which is fine I am just trying to be proactive.ANyway thank you so much.


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid,I just wish someone would do the research and prove this can help but there is no money in it for the drug companies because calcium is so cheap and available to all. I feel constipation is worse so you do not want to let that happen. You did not say how much you were taking but you can cut back on the dose so you don't get constipated. It too is a different feeling from before when you would go until there was nothing left and now you may have some firm bm's and not everything is cleaned out so to speak and you continue to have regular trips instead of the blow out and this feels a bit different and you have to adjust to that feeling. Not going for 2 days at all is a concern but it does happen and I do not feel constipated but that is me. You will need to play with the dose since you just started to get what is right for you without getting constipated. If you can tell me how much you are using and when you take it maybe I can offer some more help.Linda


----------



## 15920

I started with just the half a tablet. yesterday I didn't take any and I did end up going so today I am trying maybe a fourth I think it will take me awhile to get the dosage right plus my eating habits are way off so I need to eat better type foods.


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid,Wow. That is pretty amazing just to take 1/2 pill and not go for a couple of days. I bet you are surprised.Linda


----------



## 22342

HiI've been suffering with IBS-D for around 8 years now.I started taking a calcium supplement for a while - not intentionally for IBS, this did help my IBS quite a bit to begin with, however this did cause some constipation, so I haven't taken them for a while.Can anyone recommend a calcium supplement that is available in the UK, I've just checked my cupboards and only have - 500mg calcium with 250mg magnesium tablets, which don't seem to do much to help, possibly due to magnesium as already stated on this forum.I had wanted to try the caltrate version but it doesn't seem to be available here. Has anyone considered buying some of this and then putting it up for sale via e.g. ebay?? Just a thought.Also, can anyone suggest any good indegestion aids that wouldn't interfere with calcium supplement? I do find that some days (even when I don't have D) I can still have some wind/bloating and generally feel under the weather - my G.P is a great guy, but is not really much help when it comes to IBS related issues. Keeps telling me to learn how to relax :0) which would be fine if my iBS was strictly anxiety related.Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Welcome to the board. I do think it was Boots where you can buy either Caltrate Brand or one that has the same ingredients.What you took wiith the 250 mg of magnesium will add to the diarrhea which I think is what you were saying. Basic what you need it 600 mg of calcium carbonate and some vitamin D. Any Brand will do. Start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals then after 3 days make some adjustment up or down with the dose.This will cause a bit of indigestion and gas the first few days but it goes away. If you need something for that you can take simethicone. Linda


----------



## 15920

I still think this is all to good to be true but I love it. I went to my dau conferences last night and had no trouble. Usually out in public I get the urgency which I know is in my head. I don't understand why dr do not suggest this. I have been to my internist countlist times for IBS and never did he suggest it. BAscilly said after gallbladder surgery thats what happens. I bet if it interfered with his life he would do something. ANyway I am very happy. I will deal with the gas and adj the dosage till I get a good balance. Thank you again Linda!!


----------



## 22342

Thanks for the welcome !!Anyhow, I still find it rather interesting that all that the calcium is doing is absorbing water in the intestines/colon. Is this really all that it does or does it help IBS in other ways??Also, possibly a silly question, but has anyone had any success with soluable fibre (as opposed to insoluable) ?? I believe that this should essentially have the same effect as the calcium (but as a bulking agent).


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium helps the muscle (intestines to relax) and it absorbs digestive fluid (bile) which is an acid that can be irritating to the intestines and water this excess fluid will give you diarrhea and if you take fiber this helps to soak it up also but many of us have bloating and discomfort with fiber as I do. It is good for the bones and teeth.Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.) Linda


----------



## 22342

Well I've got some calcium with vit D from the chemist - they only had 800mg calcium with 5.0ug vit DSo will be taking fairly small doses.Will let you know if it makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## 15920

I was wondering about calcium and thyroid? I was reading this whole thread and someone mentioned something about thyroid. SO far I have taken the calcium since Friday and feel great. I also take synthroid. I make sure I take both far about but was just wondering.


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid,Yes there is a conflick taking calcium with synthroid. You must take the thyroid med at least 1 hour before you take any calcium or 4 hours after. And taking it after would be hard be cause you would need to take another dose of calcium about that time. I take synthroid also and I take it as soon as I wake up in the morning get ready for work and have breakfast about and hour later and with breakfast I can take my first calcium of the day and this works well for me.Linda


----------



## TexasT

I am so excited to have found this thread! I want to try this as well but have two questions if you don't mind.







1) Will the Calicium suppliment only work for those who have had the gall bladder removed? I still have mine. And 2.) Does the Vit. D come in the Caltrate brand or do i need to buy it seperately? Thanks so much! I'm really excited!!







~ Brigette


----------



## LNAPE

Welcome to the board. Yes the calcium carbonate will work even if you still have your gall bladder. Try to follow the info as close as you can and most all calcium has vitamin D included with the calcium this helps your body absorb the calcium so it can get to the bones but they excess will go through and soak up the excess bile and water that may be causeing you diarrhea and help firm things up. Let me know if you need help.Linda


----------



## TexasT

Thanks Linda! You're too sweet. I'll post when i see results.







~Brigette


----------



## michele040963

can you take a calcium supplement as well? would this work as well as the calcium carbonate?


----------



## 15633

I think i'm going to try this... most of the times, i dont have breakfast b/c in the mornings, my stomach is the worst and im not even hungry. I'm wondering if just having one tablet after lunch will do the same as 1/2 tablet after lunch and 1/2 tablet after dinner?!I can't wait to try this.


----------



## LNAPE

michele, Your question is not quite clear. Calcium supplement is a calcium tablet that can be either calcium carbonate or calcium citrate.Laibs,You will feel better if you eat a little something a piece of toast at least and take 1/2 tablet at your 3 daily meals and if you start to feel better with the calcuim you will feel like eating. You do need to eat so all that acid can be soaked up instead of buring its way through the system alone.Linda


----------



## 21245

I guess I have reached a point where this has started to really get me down. I am also happy to have found all of you. I will be trying the Calcium as well & post results. This is my first post & I have alot of reading to do here...


----------



## michele040963

what about calcium supplements like Viactic or does it have tobe calcium directly?


----------



## LNAPE

michele,Viactiv may work but it has different ingredients than the other calcium. It is better to stick to something we know works for us. If you have trouble swallowing the pill there is a chewable version that is good it is the Caltrate brand in the orange and white box.Linda


----------



## 15920

it has been 6 days and I feel so much better its almost unbelievable. I will carry my emergency pack in my purse(for accidents) for awhile butI am so thrilled. I really was about ready to give up. I had had every test under the sun have tried every elimination diet out there nothing worked. I am only 38 and have 2 teenagers and I am sure they were getting sick of every time we had to leave somewhere I was in the bathroom or we could never go out to eat. ANyway I am very happy. I live in MN and its very cold here but I think I will go for a walk.


----------



## TexasT

I've had the Caltrate in my system for over 24 hours now and I haven't had any urgeny/diarrhea. I haven't gone at all since yesterday afternoon so after dinner tonight i decided to cut the tab to 1/4. I understand the constipation part.. so i'm being cautious. I've been taking acidopholis (sp) for a week now.. Linda, do you know if it's okay to continue that along with the Caltrate? Thanks!!


----------



## mattfraser

Hi, glad i came back to this website. Not been on here for quite a while. Am definately going to try these but does anyone from the UK know a good place to buy them? (preferably via internet order)Many thanksMatt


----------



## 20754

OK let me try this again. My other message I think got posted and I wasnt done typing. This past year of my life has been a big blurr to me because I had Weight Loss Surgery in March 06 and my IBS-D had really taken a toll on me. However, I found hope







) I have been taking the calcium carbonate for about 3 weeks now and I don't have hardly any problems at all with my stomach now. It is absolutely amazing. I still take my calcium citrate because I have to because of my surgery but even with taking that no problems. I got a full time job now and I thought going out to eat with co workers would be a nightmare. NO it has been great. I feel that I am finally living. Thanks Linda for all your information. This really does work and I carry my vitamins with me every where I go. Loving life







))


----------



## LNAPE

TexasT,You man want to stop until you go and then start back with maybe 1/2 at breakfast and 1/2 at dinner and see how that does.mattfraser,I don't know of a web site that will send the calcium to you but that does not mean there isn't one. You may be able to find it at Boots.perryhome4,I am so happy for you. This is something I did not know it could help but I sure am glad it does. Was the surgery a bypass type or closing off just some of the stomach.Linda


----------



## TexasT

Thanks Linda. I did go this afternoon & I feel fine.







I'm going to leave myself at 1/4 tab 3x daily and see how it goes. If i don't like the results then i'll up the morning/evening dose and leave lunch time at a 1/4. This is so amazing~! woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## 20754

Linda, I had what they call Duodenal Switch or you may hear people say DS. My stomach is a small pouch and they cut some of my small intestines down. When someone has Gastric Bypass and it falls they end up having a Duodenal Switch. It's the most dramatic weight loss surgery you can have. I can eat a little bit more freely than a Gastric Bypass patient can. I still have to watch what I eat, especially carbs. I have lost 114 lbs so far. I have only about 50 more to loss.


----------



## LNAPE

TexasT,I FORGOT TO ANSWER ABOUT THE ACIDOPHOLIS. I THINK IT IS OKAY TO TAKE THIS IF YOU HAVE BEEN ON ANTI BIOTICS BUT NORMALLY IT SHOULD NOT BE NEEDED. BUT IF YOU FEEL IT IS HELPING THEN IT IS OKAY TO TAKE IT. I THINK THE LESS YOU CAN TAKE THE BETTER OF ANYTHING.LINDAPERRYHOME4,THANKS FOR THE EXPLAINATION OF THE SURGERY. WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU LOSE THE LAST 50 POUNDS IS SOMETHING DONE TO REVERSE THE SURGERY.LINDA


----------



## 20754

Linda, My surgery is not reversable. My body will get to point where I stop losing and maintain my weight loss. The surgery is a tool to help you lose the weight but you still have to work at it. It is not a quick fix. It has been the best thing I have ever done but hard. I have to watch everything I eat.


----------



## LNAPE

perryhome4,I wish you all the best with the weight loss I think that is the hardest thing for anyone to maintain once it is lost.Linda


----------



## 15633

Well.. I must say, i am very happy with the results so far. I bough the ping carbonate, which i think i got by mistake, its the one with calcium and vitamin d.. and i did 1/2 tablets after each meal. When i first tried it, i didn't have any appetite, now, i'm eating fine! I am also on ELAVIL, which i started 3 weeks ago, so i'm not sure if this has something to do with it as well.I still have symptoms, but a lot less. And of course, I ONLY get D when i'm under stress or anxiety, such as big meetings or even going to the dentist! I think now, i'm going to read up on the digestive track and see if i can better my digestion by eating more yogurt or other stuff! Thanks Linda for the CALCIUM info... i'm very amazed none of the doctors ever told me this!!


----------



## LNAPE

laibs,I hope you have good results and remember we are here if you need help along the way.Linda


----------



## 22001

Hi Linda,Do you remember me? I tried Cltrade 600 and it didnÂ´t help me.I found a product here in Brazil. ItÂ´s pure calcium. There is no magnesium or other chemical element. It is extracted of shells. What do you think about try this one?Thanks,


----------



## LNAPE

Yes, I remember you and it sounds like it would be worth a try. It can not hurt you and if it works as you can see some of the post before you that many can be helped by taking calcium. Without magnesium is what you need. So let us know how it works.Linda


----------



## 22001

Ok Linda, IÂ´ll write when i start to take the calcium without magnesium or other chemical element.Thanks,


----------



## 19033

I haven't posted a message in a while, but am still taking Caltrate Plus and it is an absolute god-send. I don't know what I would have done without it! But I am hoping you can assist me with a query I have...It seems that whenever I have something sweet to eat, ie. biscuits and cakes (even without dairy, which is one of my triggers) I get D. I can't quite work out what may be causing this! For example, even the most simple of biscuits and cakes, with just flour, sugar & eggs causes me to have D. Now, I know that I'm okay with flour as I eat pasta and bread quite often, without any problem. I have eggs in other cooking, and that doesn't seem to cause any problem either. That leaves the sugar???...could this be causing the problem? does this sound familiar with anyone else?? I haven't heard of sugar (apart from fructose - the natural sugars found in fruit) being a trigger for IBS, but I would love to hear any info that anyone may have regarding this...Many thanks!


----------



## Prudy

Yes it does... as sugars are a trigger for me.. I use raw sugar if I use any... and it is just a scant tsp with my white decaf tea in the am.. I am ok with small amounts.. but if I over do.. well.. even taking the calcium doesn't stop episodes of loose stools in that case.. So I try to limit my intake of sugars ... and I use no artificial sweetners on a regular basis either..and if I do use a sweetner it is Splenda and only a little of those lemonade things to go packets...for my bottled water.. There are many sugars that one needs to be aware of not only table sugars.. Certain sugars in fruits can cause reactions too as they change chemically .. as well as other form in some food... anything with an ose at the end of it. is a sugar.. sucrose.. lactalose.. fructose... for starters.. Years ago.. when babies got constipated when they switched to whole milk.. mothers were advised to add Karo Syrup to their water to get the bowels moving..and it worked..Enulose is a very popular type of laxative used frequently today.. esp in the elderly population..


----------



## TexasT

Hey there.







I've been taking the Caltrate 600 for 13 days now. I've kept track of everything and it is helping. The only problem I'm having is feeling the *urge* when i know i have to be somewhere at a certain time... like leaving in the morning to take the kids to school.. or just knowing i HAVE to go somewhere. It's less than it was before i started taking the calcium, so I'm thankful for that.







I'm wondering if i should add a soluble fiber supplement? Also, is there a *safe* breakfast food that most poeple with IBS-D can tolerate? (If I need to take the last question to a different forum please direct me). Thanks! ~Brigette


----------



## 16444

Hi:I also take the Caltrate and now, it's rare to get the " urge", but like other people I take mesures to fell great, and one of them is that I only eat when I get to work in the morning, maybe if you try not eating before you take the kid's. It's hard specially if you are used to a good breakfast, but it is worth the try.Ibs shows when we eat,specially in cases of anxiety.







Hope it helped.


----------



## TexasT

THanks for the reply, Paz. I don't eat before taking the kids to school.. i used to drink coffee before getting them up and moving around but I cut that out a few months ago. I went to decaff.. and then to hot tea. So this morning i just drank some cold green tea & that seemed to be ok. I read somewhere that oatmeal was good for this, so i've been eating oatmeal with a sliced banana and cinnamon when i get home. I work out early mornings at a gym and am starved by the time i get the kids going.. but i don't dare eat! I SO feel for those of you who have to go to work in the mornings dealing with these issues. I'm a SAHM but may be looking for a night job soon (like 9pm-2AM) to bring in extra $$$. It would make life a little easier financially. ~Brigette


----------



## LNAPE

TexasT,That urge feeling is something that will pass. Just think of how long you have felt this and your brain must readjust to not having to go or at least having time to get there. I also used to not eat so I could do what I needed to do but you will see in time you will feel better if you eat something so the food can soak up some of the bile along with the calcium. IF you do not eat with the calcium you feel sick and you need to get used to eating and taking calcium over the day. Just a piece of toast or something will help.Linda


----------



## 19033

Thanks for the information Prudy. It is obviously the table sugar that causes the D when I consume it in large amounts, as I seem to be fine with small quantities of sugar in tea for example. I might try finding some recipes for sweets with very small quantities of sugar - I might even try using raw sugar. Also, does anyone else with a lactose intolerance find that they can't have milk alternatives either - eg. rice milk & soy milk?? Everytime I have these, I suffer from bloating and wind. This means I can't have any breakfast cereals, as there isn't anything I can put with the cereal, which is a bit frustrating!!


----------



## Prudy

I can tolerate rice milk.., soy.. I haven't tried because gas.... is a side effect...I know this from trying tofu...or those no meat products.. soy gives me gassssssssssssss pssssssst..... I used to eat my cereal with yogurt..in fact still do.. I add a little banana some organic oat bran cereal and about 4 oz of Dannon Carb Control vanilla yogurt let it set for a minute.. and enjoy.. If you can have them.. you could even add nuts and raisins for a little more sweetness..I was wondering do you eat these sweets store bought or homemade.. ???? With store bought and packaged food there are so many preservatives in them those are things that, for me, can cause IBS to act up as well.. That is why I do very little prepared foods.. and if I do, like cereal I read labels.. Once in awhile seems ok.. and in small doses.. more ... I have problems.. With most recipes you can reduce the sugar and fats with no problems... just use something like applesauce to replace it..


----------



## 15149

Hello I'm new here.Is sour taste normal when starting to take Calcium carbonate? I have been taking 1/2 600mg with meals and I started yesterday.I'm not taking it with vitamin D. I don't think I can find Caltrate around here in Brazil. I will see if i can find vitamin D.I didn't sleep well last night I think I'm going to stop taking it... I already went to the bathroom twice today, my tummy is growling, my tong is white (which I suspect it might be normal) and I'm more irritable.Around 5 months (when a doctor thought I had IBS) ago I took Polycarbophil calcium. Is Polycarbophil calcium the same as Fiber Laxative? I also took it with MODULON and it helped me go only one time a day to the bathroom. At first, things improved, but recently I started to go to the bathroom more times a day with watery stools.Thanks for the info!


----------



## 13803

Hi,I just found this site, and was interested in taking Caltrate.I'm a little confused in which one I should be taking?Is it Caltrate 600 with Vitamin D http://www.caltrate.ca/Content/Products/ca...600VitaminD.aspOr Caltrate Plus http://www.caltrate.ca/Content/Products/caltratePlus.aspThanks, just wanted to make sure getting the right one. So just start off with half a tablet with a meal 3 times a day?Thanks again


----------



## 16303

> quote:Originally posted by LH:Hi,I just found this site, and was interested in taking Caltrate.I'm a little confused in which one I should be taking?Is it Caltrate 600 with Vitamin D http://www.caltrate.ca/Content/Products/ca...600VitaminD.aspOr Caltrate Plus http://www.caltrate.ca/Content/Products/caltratePlus.aspThanks, just wanted to make sure getting the right one. So just start off with half a tablet with a meal 3 times a day?Thanks again


600+D plus minerals (only seen them sold as chewables)


----------



## LNAPE

guybrush,It is normal to have this for the first 3 days until you body adjusts to the calcium. Indigestion and gas is normal. This is why you start with the 1/2 tablet dose with food to get adjusted. If you need to take something simethicone is good but watch any anti acid pills because most contain magnesium and this will give you diarrhea.The viatmin D is necessary because if you are going to take calcuim you should get the benefits of it for you teeth and bones and vitamin D helps get some of it absorbed.Don't give up too soon you just need some adjusting time.LH,You can start with either one. Start with 1/2 tablet for 3 days with food at least 4 or 5 hours apart. If you take the Caltrate 600 with vitamin D and become too constipated on it then it would be good to switch to the Caltrate Plus form because it has a small amount of magnesium this can help you from getting constipated but not give you diarrhea.It is also not necessary to buy the Caltrate Brand if you can find other store Brands with the same ingredients.Let me know if you need help just email me if you like.Linda


----------



## 19542

I have tried calcium as recommended on this forum. I have been taking one 600MG tablet with every meal without any improvement. Should I increase to two with every meal, or give up on the calcium all together? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LNAPE

Hermit,Can you tell me the ingredients of the calcium you are using and is it calcium carbonate. Does it have magnesium in it and vitamin D. What other meds do you take and do you take a multi vitamin which you should not take.Linda


----------



## 19542

LNAPE,I am taking Walgreens High Potency Calcium 600 which has Croscarmellos, Sodium, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, TitaniumDioxide, Magnesium Serate, Polyethylene Glycol, and Carnuba Wax. This was Walgreens version of Caltrate 600, which I though matched the ingredients exactly.I am currently not on any prescription medication (non have worked thus far), do not take a multi-vitamin and am only experimenting with proibotics.I don't know if this makes a difference, but I am a 38 year old male, 6'4", 260#.Thank you for your reply!


----------



## LNAPE

Hermit,Do not increase the calcium to two with each meal this is too much.I have the Walgreens High Potency Calcium + Minerals here with me now is that what you have.This has vitamin D 200 IUcalcium carbonate 600 mgmagnesium 40 mgzinc 7.5 mgmanganese 1.8 mgand boron 250 mcg.Do not list the small print ingredients I need to know the main ingredients. How long have you been taking what you have.Linda


----------



## 19542

The bottle I have is simply the "High Potency Calcium 600-600MG Elemental Calcium Diatary Supplement USP". The main ingredient is listed as Calcium (as calcium carbonate) 600MG-60%.I do not see any other information on the bottle aside from what I have reported.


----------



## 19542

I am thinking I may have purchased the wrong calcium supplement.


----------



## 15149

> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:guybrush,It is normal to have this for the first 3 days until you body adjusts to the calcium. Indigestion and gas is normal. This is why you start with the 1/2 tablet dose with food to get adjusted. If you need to take something simethicone is good but watch any anti acid pills because most contain magnesium and this will give you diarrhea.The viatmin D is necessary because if you are going to take calcuim you should get the benefits of it for you teeth and bones and vitamin D helps get some of it absorbed.Don't give up too soon you just need some adjusting time.Linda


I might try this again next week and I will see if I can find simethicone or the equivalent.I just found Open Heather's IBS Cheat Sheet ../diet/cheatsheet.asp .The day that I started with the calcium I eat some stuff on the caution list AND I took vitamins (centrum and b complex) which probably made things worse.I actually live in NY with my mom. She is coming to Brazil next week and she might be able to bring Caltrate and other things. Do you know if there is anything else I should ask her to bring?Thank you! I really appreciate the information!


----------



## LNAPE

Hermit,This should work if it is calcium carbonate so give it another try.guybrush,Calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D. You can use the Caltrat Brand in the pink and white bottle and simethicone is for gas and this can be bought any place.Linda


----------



## 15709

Hi Linda







I am new here and have been reading through your posts. What caught my eye was your statement that you started having URGENT bouts of diarrhea following you gallbladder surgery. Although I have had IBS since I was 18 (am 56 now) it was mostly with constipation but would fluctuate between the C and the D with severe stomach cramps that just came out of nowhere. I had my gallbladder removed in 1994 and since then my urgent diarrhea has only gotten worse. There have been times I have had accidents although thank heaven I was at home. I have Fibromyalgia also so my life is no picnic







I am really excited about reading your "Calcium cure" and am going to try it out myself. I figure I can't feel much worse and at least I might be able to leave my house once in awhile. Once I was told I had a lactose intolerance but eliminating all my dairy made no difference.So wish me luck and I will keep you posted on how it works for me. Immodium, etc doesn't even faze me I am desperate. Want to take something more natural if I can as I already take other meds for health issues.Thanks and will be in touch







Meg


> quote:Originally posted by LNAPE:Marilyn,The only thing you need to change is it has been 7 years now of success and I try to pass the info along whenever someone puts their email address in their profile but a lot of people don't so I do think it would be a good idea to keep this in the forefront after all this time I still get lots of emails with questions and I do answer all of them quickly.Thanks for the interest in keeping this information going.You can always tell people to email me if they like I am happy to help if I can so if you want to post my email address please feel free to do so.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Meg,Welcome to the board and try to follow the instruction as close as you can and make sure you can take calcium with your other meds. You may need to take it at different times with some meds. I am here if you need help so please let us know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## 14048

I was just diagnosed with IBSd so I am going to try your calcium method to see if it works for me. I had my gallbladder out about five years ago. A year and a half ago, I had MRSA in the colon and a round of expensive, very expensive antibiotics supposedly cured it, but I have been have bouts of IBSd since but nobody put a name on it until last week. I am taking bentyl, phenergan and antivan. At this point in time, I am ready to try anything to get my life back to normal. My email address should be available. Thanks for your input.


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,You having your gall bladder removed can cause the diarrhea attacks and this is not IBS but bile salts diarrhea. Also taking antibiotics can cause you to have diarrhea becasue they can kill off the good bacteria as well as the bad in the system and it takes a long time to get that in order. Let me know if you need help with the calcium.Linda


----------



## 14048

I have been taking acidophilis with biotics for some time. I had my husband get the calcium for me tonight at Sams Club so I will be starting it tomorrow night. At this point in time, I am willing to try most anything to resolve this issue. What you are saying makes perfect sense and I cannot figure out why the gastro doctors don't tell us about this. Thanks,


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,You can see by all of the success stories that this calcium thing does help a lot of people and if there was some research to prove this can work to control diarrhea then the doctors could offer it as a solution. But no one is going to spend the money on research that can prove this because there is no money in it because calcium is available very cheap and no prescription is needed. Good luck to you and please feel free to email me if you more help.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda, with bile salts, do you get sick to your stomach and have the stomach pain and other symptoms of IBSd? I am struggling with the whole situation and trying to stay calm but it is not easy to do. How did you ever manage to deal with IBS all of these years? Any suggestions will be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,It is hard to deal with and I did live with it for 23 years before I found a sloution. That turned out to be the calcium for me. The bile will make you feel nauseated and have burning diarrhea and stomach pain and I felt sick most of the time until I was able to find something to soak up the excess bile and relieve the sysmtoms. It is not a cure and to control the bile I must take the calcium with my 3 daily meals and it works well for me. Have you decided to give it a try.Linda


----------



## 14048

Hi, Linda. This is my second day of taking half of the Members Mark version of caltrate and I am happy to report, no bowel movement yesterday and one so far today. I am also taking fiber pills, one in the morning and one at night, plus my regular meds. I am hoping to continue with these results and calcium will be my new best friend. I do get a tummy upset but hopefully, it will go away in time. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,This is a good sign. Just take it slow and see what happens and yes you can get an upset stomach for the first few days but it is not as bad and thing have been I am sure.Linda


----------



## 14048

Today I have been feeling sick and have not eaten anything but crackers. I find it hard to eat when I don't feel good but know that I must eat in order to feel better. Sometimes I feel that I am acting like a big baby and that this is not as bad as I feel that it is. Mostly I just need reassurance that this, too, will pass. It is difficult for me to accept that all of these symptoms and pain are IBS. I constantly read and reread all of the information I can find on IBS. Your advise seems to be the best I have found.


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,I think you need to find a new way of looking at this condition. FIrst of all I would not say it is IBS. It is most likely called Bile Salts Diarrhea. This is caused from having the gall bladder removed and you may say you felt this way even before it was removed but think you can not tell when it went bad and how long and what the symptoms you had during that time. Not eating only makes things worse becasue the bile needs to be used up in the digestion of food and if you do not eat and have and empty stomach all the time the bile just becomes more of a irritant to the system. You need to stop all meds you can over the counter things too especially vitamins and give one thing a good try before adding anything else. All things have side effects and the side effect of the calcium is constipation which helps with diarrhea if you take it right. If you are not eat and trying to take the calcium you will feel a bit sick from that too.Linda


----------



## 14048

I have been able to eat a banana, some plain white bread and applesauce. I am drinking Celestial Seasons peppermint tea and find it soothing. I did quit the vitamins as I read they were not good for me. As for the prescription meds, I have other conditions that I need to take meds for like asthma and thyroid and cannot stop those meds. They have never caused me any problems in the past. Thanks for your reassurance. You give me hope as do the others on this board.


----------



## LNAPE

Gadjett,I did not mean to stop the prescription meds. But you do need to take your thyroid meds on an empty stomach at least one hour before the calcium. Are you doin this.Have you checked the side effects of the other meds you take also.Linda


----------



## 14048

Yes, I am taking my other meds an hour before I take my new meds. I have researched the other meds and that is the first thing I do when I get a new prescription. Nausea is a side effect to one of them. I have also been researching bile salts diarrhea, since you mentioned it. There are questions I have now that I want to ask my doctor, questions that he probably cannot answer. I really appreciate your help, more than you will ever know. Thanks...


----------



## 19402

Linda,I hope it is ok to post another question concerning the calcium. I had my gallbladder taken out about 11 years ok and have suffered ever since. I have been told that I have IBS but after seeing your post, I began to wonder. I started the calcium about 2 weeks ago. First as you suggested with 1/2 a pill at each meal and then up to 1 full pill. I felt really well and was able to eat with out having to go to the bathroom just about everytime. The only problem is that I also tend toward constipation at times that usually leads to a day or two of diarrhea. I am normally miserable until I have a "breakthrough" which will lead to a couple of days of diarhea on and off until my system is empty. Then the cycle will start all over again. I stopped the calcium for a day until I had my two days of diarhea and have started it back again but only at 1/2 a pill. However, I am beginning to become consitapted again ( 2 days without a real bm) and I don't want the same cycle to continue. The several days of diarhea leave me wiped out and in a very bad mood. During the episode I am really shaky and nervous until I finally get cleaned out. I also get very irritable with C. Any idea of how to stop this? Thanks for your suggestions. I really have found great support and comfort from this board.


----------



## Prudy

Here's what I did when that started happening to me.. Lo.. constipation.. that wasn't in my vocabulary... before.. I started taking a fiber supplement at night.. I use Konsyl.. Metamucil is good too.. I take a tsp every night.. and that keeps things nice and moving.. no consitpation.. and no D either.. It doesn't interfere with the calcium either..Just make sure you are drinking lots of water.. Actually maybe just increasing your water consumption might help.. I try to take in at least.. 40 oz of em... or more..


----------



## LNAPE

debb,First let me ask are you using the calcium carbonate with about 50 mg of magnesium or are you using the calcium carbonate with just vitamin d.I think it will be a matter of working out the right dose and timing for you and you will have success just as I have had.You may only need 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 in the evening with dinner to have success but lets be sure after you answer which calcium you are using. It is trial and error to get what is right for you.Linda


----------



## 19402

THanks for your replies Prudy and Linda. Prudy, I will keep the fiber supplement in mind AND I know I need to be drinking more water... but I teach and it is really difficult to drink enough water and be able to go to the bathroom as needed! Linda, I bought the Caltrate 600 + D. At the same time I started the calcium, I also found the information on ...com concerning some of the triggers for IBS and it says that you should be eating a diet that is based on soluable fiber so I have been doing that as well. I really wish there was a way to tell if I have IBS or if all of this does stem from having my gall bladder removed. I really felt horrible after having it removed but the surgeon just basically told me that there wasn't anything wrong with me and to "get back to normal" with my routine. Big joke! I haven't been "normal" since. At the time I was too young and naive and believed everything that a doctor would say or recommend, even though I knew there was something wrong. I just suffered with it and the way it ruined my life for several years until I started trying to find something on my own. I have tried many things over the past several years. Some would work for a while and then quit. Until this past summer I would only have maybe 2 or 3 flareups a year that would last about a day or so until I was completely cleaned out but something changed this summer. I was on 2 rounds of antibiotics and about 3 weeks later, I had diarhea constantly, I couldn't eat anything and lost about 15 pounds in 3 weeks.(I only weighed about 135 then and I have 5' tall). This lasted for about 6 weeks until I heard about a proabotic for IBS and that stopped the diarhea for a while. The middle of January it hit again but the proabotic didn't work this time. I had a endoscope done last summer which only showed a little inflamation in the small bowel but the dr didn't give me anything or recommend anything. He also checked me for celiac but that showed fine as well. In January, a general practictioner had me do a stool sample to check for bacteria but none was found. Blood work all came back fine too. The next step is a colonoscopy....Oops... sorry so long but thought you might need to know some of my history.... I appreciate your time and help. Thanks again.


----------



## LNAPE

debb,Since you have been tested for so many things you can be pretty sure it is bile salts diarrhea not IBS.Fiber is good for some but for me it only cause more gas and bloating and I could not get it worked out.The reason I needed to know about the calcium you are on is it seems you are getting constipated with the one you have so it would be a good thing to switch to the caltrate or other store brand with the small amount of magnesium in it to help this. The thing you will need to watch with this if you switch is not to take the doses too close together because it would give you too much magnesium at once. At least 4 or 5 hours apart is good.The bile can make you feel nauseated and feel sick so I am confident this is the problem with you.If you take anti biotics you will have diarrhea and it does come on after taking them because they kill off the good bacteria that makes the system work as it should. Taking the pro biotics when you take anti biotics would be good to do but once you are back to normal then stop them. Try the purple bottle of Caltrate or a store brand with the same ingredients and nothing else for a bit to see if you can get things working.Use 1/2 tablet 3 times a day for a couple of days and see if you can get control of the diarrhea without getting constipated.Linda


----------



## 14048

Hi Linda, after a rough day yesterday and not a good start this morning, I am now feeling pretty good. This was my third full day of 1/2 calcium. My stools are firming up and stabilizing. Now that I am eating, the nausea is no longer bothering me. I did research on bile salts diarrhea and it does seem more likely than the IBS diagnosis. I am going to discuss it with my doctor when I see him in two weeks. It appears that your system is working for me and I am grateful to you for it. I am now taking half a fiber pill twice a day instead of a full one twice a day. Bless you for all that you have done for everyone


----------



## Prudy

I guess what I failed to mention here was.. When I first started out.. I was taking the 1/2 tabs X 3, of the Caltrate +, which had the magnesium in it..BUT.. once they upped the mag in the new formula.. It ceased working with me..and started giving me D.... I had to play with my doses .. plus I had to find a Calcium with D that didn't bother me with the additives it had in it.. I finally found one..I have to take 3 full tabs now.. plus my fiber supplement.. because with my other conditions.. I cannot afford to strain at stool... which.. doing this prevents that for me..I was never constipated in my life.. so.. I didn't need it.. but I also wasn't giving up my calcium.. either.. so I had to work out what worked for me.. Everyone has to find out what works right for them.. Linda has always been very willing to work with people.. I thank having come here over a year ago and reading her posts.. With out her.. and them.. I would still be suffering ...Her help, These posts and this treatment.. has helped me gain back an almost normal life.. and for that I am ever grateful.. I hope you all find the right combination that works for you too.. My siggie tells all that I do to keep things working well..Also want to say.. with increasing water intake.. be very aware of.. if you drink bottled water.. watch out for the ones with minerals added.. many have magnesium in them.. which can cause D... I found that out the hard way.. I now drink my own filtered tap water.. or pure water.. with nada in it..


----------



## LNAPE

Purdy,You are a wealth of information and this all help when others are tryng to figure out what will work for them. The smallest things like the bottled water with minerals I do forget to tell people about. Thanks for your help.Linda


----------



## 22839

Hi Linda,I have been following the discussions about the soluble fiber and also have read the Eating for IBS book which recommends taking a Fibercon suppliment when eating out. Today I was in the drug store to buy some Fibercon and (luckily) I read on the label that it has magnesium in it. Anything with magnesium in it is a big no-no for me. So I thought I would pass that information on to everyone. I started out and really did well with just the calcium at first. But the IBS-D didn't clear up enough, so I added Metamucil once or twice a day, and so far, that and the Caltrate seems to be doing what I need. I was just amazed, though, when I read the label on the Fibercon.Valerie


----------



## 19402

Thanks for the info Linda. I am going to get the different Caltrate this weekend and give it a try. So far the past few days I have been doing pretty good with the 1/2 pill twice a day. I just don't want a repeat of last week. One more question, Can you have BOTH IBS and bile salts diarhea? Also, at times its almost like i am sore on the inside somewhere about where my esophagus meets my stomach or somewhere about there. Do you experience this after having your gall bladder removed? They said my bile duct was very scarred and I kinda always attributed it to that but was just wondering. One thing I have noticed, is that normally, after eatting a somewhat normal portion for most people of a meal, my pulse will race for a while for a couple of hours until I can feel that my stomach isn't as full any more. However, I haven't noticed this while on the calcium. Have you experienced this? Sorry for all the questions but doctors don't seem to be able to answer them. Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

debb,I am not a doctor I only pass along what has helped me and the feed back I have gotten from many others who have also had success with the calcium. If you are doing better now maybe you can hold off on switching to the other calcium. Success can come in a short time but if you have been suffering for a long time you have to give the system time to heal from all the burning bile that has been running through your system. The calcium can calm this but it takes a little time. 1/2 pill twice a day may be just the amount you need. You may have an episode once in a while but it is usally oa one time event and it is over. IBS is the diagnosis they give you when they can't find anything else wrong with you. If you had your gall bladder out then I would day this is more likely to be your problem (bile salts diarrhea). Bile is an acid that help to break down the food you eat and it is very potent and irritating if it surges through your system all the time since the sac to store it until it is needed is gone. That bile can go back into the esophagus and cause the problem there also. I never had the pulse racing after eating as you mentioned. Just give it some time and avoid too much acid foods and drinks for a bit and no lettuce is a good plan for now until you get adjusted.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda, I have been doing the whole calcium for the second day today. So far, the bm's have form and that is great and they are just in the morning so far. Your calcium regime has made such a big change in my life, I feel you have given me my life back again. Matter of fact, I feel confident enough to go golfing with my husband today. I cannot thank you enough and I will continue to mention you to others. Thanks, Sally


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,This is great news and I hope you had a great day on the golf course. Just take it slow and give you system time to heal and then slowly add back food you thought you could not eat and you will be amazed how you life has changed since starting the calcium. Let me know how you are. It still could take some adjusting on the dose or timing just watch you do not get constipated.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Yes.. you can have Bile Salts Diarrhea and IBS as well... I do...I had the beginnings of IBS long before I had my gallbladder out.. it just worsened with what the call the dump syndrome after eating large fatty meals.. which I used to do allot of.. before.. Now.. I have changed how and what I eat.. I still have foods that are triggers for me.. even taking the calcium... I don't think having my gallbladder out helped my IBS... though..That is why I still follow a trigger free.. {most of the time eating plan..}As for fibercon.. that is why I take Konsyl.. it is just plain psyllium.. no sweetners.. additives or colors whatsoever... Tastes like saw dust.. but hey it works..


----------



## michele040963

I apologize that i am new but i am confused as to what exactly the calcium helps with. I am an ibs sufferer, mostly d but since i started taking align...i have been more prone to c.....what exactly does the calcium help with? i have read so much about it on this board and i think i am confused about it all! any help or advice, you can give me would be greatly appreciated....does it help regulate between d and c? also do a lot of people that have ibs tend to have their gallbladders out? i noticed taht as well...from reading the board.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Calcium supplements in general tend to be constipating even for people who do not have IBS.It is mostly used here for IBS-D.K.


----------



## LNAPE

michele,Calcium is a way to control the diarrhea attacks you can helve with IBS. It helps a great deal for those who have had there gall bladder removed because it can soak up the bile that is release all the time now since the gall bladder was removed and that was the storage sac to hold the bile until you needed it to digest food.It is not a cure only a control and it must be taken with your food every day to keep control. If you find the right amount and timing of the dose you can keep control and feel much better every day. It is not a prescription and we all need more calcium in most cases so it is a plus in that area also.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium also works if you have not had your gall bladder removed.Linda


----------



## 15920

I have been taking calcium for a month now and for the most part the D is gone I love it. I was at the dr and telling him my symptoms and he tested me for lactose and high frutose tests came back a little high on the lactose but really high on fructose. I have cut out all pop etc. that has helped a lot I was wondering if thats a common thing after gallbladder? I could always tolerate pop before?Yoday I ate a lean cuisen lunch and am having problems although it doeasn't say contains frutose.


----------



## 20278

I have been taking the calcium for a few months now and it has really been helping me. I still have some problems and just read in a previous post about being careful w/ your bottled water having minerals added, I went and checked mine and it says with added minerals for taste but did not say what the minerals were so I went on their website and sure enought it is magnesium sulfate so I think I need to switch waters.


----------



## michele040963

which is the best kind to purchase? is os-cal ok or is there something better? i think i read to start out with 1/2 tablet with meals..right? how does it make you feel to start? i know constipation can be a problem but does anyone take anything to help with that while taking the calcium? or maybe taking some fiber? if so, what kind is good for people with ibs? i appreciate all your help! THis board is a wonderful place for information and just to unload ones worries!!







thank you


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid,Sometimes it can be the caffeine in the pop I can drink pop now maybe just some more time to heal inside will get you to where you can eat and drink things you thought you could not.Tara Smith, I am glad things are a bit better for you and yes you do have to watch the labels on all things. I also avoid salad bars because for me it seems the food is not kept at the right temp and I do not eat lettuce out and thing with too much tomato sauce a small amount is fine.michele,Oscal is not the best. Just find a calcium carbonate with vitamin D. Try this 1/2 tablet with you 3 daily meals for 3 days then lets see what is happening. Do not take anything else if you do not have to for the adjustment period give calcium a chance to work.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda,I have been doing the whole calcium with each meal plus a whole fiber pill, along with the prescribed meds of ativan, bentyl, and phenergan. I am happy to say that things have pretty much returned to normal for me and I have started adding things back into my diet. I do make sure that the first thing I eat is soluble fiber per Heather's website. I go to my doctor next week and hope he is onboard with everything I am doing. Your calcium has worked wonders for me and I want to thank you again and to encourage everyone to try it. GadJett


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,Now the questions is do you think you can eliminate some of the other meds you take. Phenergan is I think for nausea do you take it all the time or do you take if you get nauseated.Bentyl is the anti spasmotic if things get under control you may not need this either. I know I tried to take that before and it made me feel like I had the flu so anything you can stop will only make you feel even better.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda, I am seeing my doctor next week and we will discuss what I am taking and how long he thinks I need to take them. Right now I am taking them as they were prescribed. So far, I am not having any side effects to them. I am sure he will recommend what he thinks is best. I think they are like a security blanket to me right now. And, I need that security as I don't want to feel the way I felt last week. I will let you know what he says and how I feel. I know I am not ready to let loose of the ativan at this point in time as I need that calming influence right now. In time I hope to be med free except for the calcium and fiber along with my thyroid and asthma meds. It is a learning experience for me and I constantly read and reread the boards for the support they give me. Thanks for your response. GadJett


----------



## 14048

Linda, just when I was feeling really good again, today is a down hill day again. I guess maybe I should have been more careful with what I had to eat yesterday. The bm's are frequent, but still have some form so far. It just irks me to have this sick feeling again. It does seem to be unpredictable but I am not giving up on the calcium and have started taking immodium again today. I am drinking the peppermint tea and will have crackers later on. It appears that I need to take baby steps with this and not try to push myself. It is definitely a learning experience or so it seems for me. I am back to reading the boards and trying to relax. Is this normal or am I just weird? Thanks for your advise. GadJett


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,Immodium will give you a rebound effect in a day or two so watch for that. It is still early so don't feel down.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda, thanks for the encouragement. Your notes keep me on a positive level and when I feel down, I know you will bring me back up again. This is all so new to me right now and I need direction so that I can get everything under control and feel good all of the time. Thanks again...GadJett


----------



## Prudy

GadJett I don't want to tell you how to do things.. but how long have you been on the calcium... ??? Seems like a short time.. if so... Now don't get mad.. but I talk from experience.. You are adding foods back too soon.. You have to let your system calm down before you start to add things back.. I am talking a good month or more..if need be.. Everything is riled up in there.. it need to heal.. and calm down.. before you try to even attempt to add foods back... And once you do.. do it slowly over time.. gradually eating more of the food if it doesn't bother you.. and only add back one food at a time or you will never know what is bothering you.. don't mean to sound preachy.. but when I was where you are last year.. and I started to feel good.. following a trigger free diet was worth it.. to not be chained to the bowl.... You have to think in these terms.. can I live like this .. ??? For me.. if it means not having D all the time.. Yes.. I can.. for the most part I stay away from things that trigger... and if I do test the waters... and pay for it.. I have myself to blame... But feeling good.. is worth it.. in that area.. anyway..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, thanks for your advise. You are right, I tried to push myself too fast and now I am paying the price. That is why I am on these boards, to learn from everybody's experience. I was feeling really good for a couple of days and tried to add some things back into my diet, thinking I could do so because I was taking the calcium. Now that I found out that I was wrong in doing so, I am now hoping to get back to feeling good again. There is no way I am going to get mad because of your advise. I guess I just needed this wake up call to let me know that I am not ready to take the training wheels off of my bicycle yet. Maybe I never will be, but I am back to taking it one day at a time and reading and rereading the message boards as I find this to be calming. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. GadJett


----------



## Prudy

I have been on the calcium for over a year now... and I still have my training wheels on.. If I get too comfortable I know about it.. That is why I said what I did..For instance.. I can eat of a little of something. once in awhile.. but if I get comfortable.. and say have it in larger amounts and more often.. Well you know what acts up.. D and then I have to back off.. I learn.. a little once in a great while.. fine.. all the time.. nope.. not able to.. and resign to it.. So I can't have foods I would love to eat.. like fresh tomatoes.. or salad even.. Most veggies are a no no.. only carrots and broccoli .. sweet potatoes.. potatoes.. Anything else.. no.. even parsley in bread crumbs bothers me.. I have to either make my own .. or use plain.. So I just make most of my own foods.. not processed.. I don't eat out much.. cause if I do.. I have to order plain.. cause who knows what they put in things.. It just isn't worth the risk. I manage and you will too.. Just have to listen to your body.. and let it lead you...down the right path of what foods to eat..


----------



## 14048

Purdy, thanks for the info. I was doing Weight Watchers Core program and that consists of a lot of raw veggies. Now I will have to try the flex program, if and when I am able to eat that way. In the meantime, the diet has gone by the wayside until I find out what I can eat. My diet now is mainly oatmeal, crackers, bananas, applesauce, fresh bakery white bread and Cup of Noodles. I have the chart from Heathers site and am sticking to the soluble items. I have gotten books but have not tried the tapes yet. I am going to my doctor next week and see what he has to say. The gastro guy said eat fiber and referred me back to my doctor. Stress is a huge trigger for me so I am learning how to deal with it. Your insight really helps me and I want to thank you for your help. Between you and Linda, I know I am in the right place for encouragement, advise and learning to live again. Thanks again...GadJett


----------



## Prudy

To give you an encouraging thing to look towards.. I incorporated Weight Watcher Program into mine around March of last year.. When I saw that following the trigger free diet.. was helping me to lose much needed weight.. I just started keeping track of what I could eat.. via the points.. You can do it.. Hey.. if I can do it .. anyone can... I can't eat all the fruits and veggies.. because 95% of them are triggers for me.. But watching portions allowed me to lose 80 much needed pounds.. By cutting out the fats.. sugars ... and junk I was putting into my body... The pounds came off at about an average of 8-10 lbs a month.. Nice and slow.. I felt so much better than I had in years by doing this.. I had more energy and able to do things I wasn't able to do in a very long time.. So you see.. all things are possible even when following a specific program...


----------



## Prudy

Here are some other hints... for you to try.... If you can eat noodles.. try making yourself pasta .. plain.. rice plain.. baked potato.. no skin.. just the meat of it.. Italian bread.. has no milk.. and no sugar.. and no fat.. I also have read Heather's book.. and when I start out a meal.. I start with eating bread.. or pasta first.. to start as a binder of the rest of the food.. I take my calcium.. after a few bites.. to make sure I have food there.. then I progress to the other foods.. I don't have much of a variety to eat.. so it can get a little boring.. but I try to vary it as much as I can... so I won't reach for triggers.. But.. I am selfish enough to realize.. I'd rather feel better most of the time.. by eating this way.. then doing what I want.. knowing I will hurt from it.. it is just not worth it..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, sorry about misspelling your name. I am going to nuke a potato today and did not realize that I could not eat the skin. What do you do for protein? I am glad to hear that you were able to do Flex on WW as I really need to lose as much weight as you did. I need to add yogurt back into my diet. The bread idea I am already doing. Being on a limited diet does not bother me just as long as I can feel good doing it. Your advice is greatly appreciated, and I enjoy these little "talks". These boards are so informative and they and you, give me hope for getting this under control. GadJett


----------



## 14048

Prudy, one more thing. What time of the day do you eat your yogurt? Is it plain or do you do the ones with fruit? I have the fat free and lowfat varieties of Yoplait that have fruit or flavorings in them. I have not had any yet and was just wondering what you do. Thanks...GadJett


----------



## 21726

Greetings all!I have been an on-again-off-again lurker ... depending upon where I am in my IBS-D cycle.The last round, which started about a month ago, brought me back to the group as my usual ways to battle it (prescription meds and fiber and diet modification) weren't working.I started the calcium regiment about 6 days ago ... and it has made a difference although I am having lots of rumbles and gas and trips to the bathroom but not as urgently. I realize I still have a ways to go before seeing the full benefit.I too added food in too soon ... DH took me on an overnight date about 90 minutes from home. I was of course in panic mode about being the car that long. We got stuck in traffic but the calcium seemed to hold (I stopped taking my Rx drugs for spasms).DH too me to dinner and I didn't follow Linda's advice ... I ate salad and red meat (which I hadn't had in almost a week) and even drank red wine. Needless to say I had gurgling afterward ... but was able to attend the concert with just 1 trip to the restroom!Anyway I just wanted to say thanks as I can see the benefit ... although not as quickly as I'd like (you know us Type A's)!This is a wonderful community and I am grateful to have found it!


----------



## 14048

Welcome back. Yes, I do know us Type A's quite well. We want it all and we want it all now and unfortunately, it does not work like that with IBS. I am doing the calcium plus I have prescription meds, too. Just when I start feeling better, I add foods and then here I go again. I just got Heather's book and will try some of her recipes after this calms down again. You managed with what you had to eat and were lucky. I was going golfing today but decided to postpone it for awhile longer. I will just use my treadmill instead. But, first I feel a nap coming on. Seems like I need those naps right now. Yes, this is a great place to come when we are down or when we are up, just to say HI and see how everybody else is doing and if they are doing something that we can try. Good luck...GadJett


----------



## Prudy

I hadn't even noticed a misspelling...Yep.. eat just the meat of the potato.. no skin.. I use Light Margarine.. I can't believe It's not Butter.. For protein.. I started out with white meat of chicken and turkey.. then I added lean pork.. I no longer eat red meats.. period.. no processed meats either.. no bacon, sausage, pepperoni, ham, or anything like that .. I buy ground turkey breast to make turkey brugers..... I eat certain fish...like haddock, scallops, shrimp, tuna... all steamed plain..If I want a stew.... I buy lean pork and cut that up and make stew with carrots and potatoes.. and a little seasoning... I don't cook with oils or margarine at all.. everything is either baked, broiled, steamed or dry pan fry.. I can eat aged cheese.. White Cheddar and Romano.. Yellow cheese seems to bother me.. I think maybe it is the food coloring they put in it..I eat my yogurt at night for a snack.. I mix it with ... now don't laugh.. Mashed bananas.. and add some Organic Oat bran cereal to it for fiber.. I let it sit for a few minutes so the cereal get soggy and plumped up from the yogurt.. I eat Dannon Low Carb Non Fat Vanilla yogurt...I can eat Stony Field Vanilla also.. but I like the no carb better.. no sugar at all.. just Splenda.. which I can tolerate in small amounts.. believe it or not.. sugars affect my IBS.. I use Organic Raw sugar 1 scant tsp with my morning White tea.. I gave up soda.. except for Schwepts Gingerale.. it has less sugar and doesn't bother me as long as I don't go overboard with it.. I don't do diet sweetners.. except for that small amount of splenda that is in my yogurt.. I stay away from packaged foods.. as well.. additives and colorings are hidden triggers for me.. That is why I had to search till I could find a good calcium tab that didn't bother me.. I had one from Eckerd's but they stopped making it when RiteAide took them over.. So I finally found one at WalMart that works ...by Nature's Way.. Ask me anything you want.. regarding going the trigger free way.. I say on a whole.. this past year has been a learning experience for me..Opps... and I eat peanut butter.. this is a stopperupper for me... I have some in the morning on my waffles.. When I eat at work.. I at times... will use crackers and Peanut Butter to start my lunch off it acts as the binder for me.. when I eat on the go like that.. at home I usually don't need to do that.. but if I have had a particular bad time.. I will use it home too.. I eat the organic Peanut butter by Skippy.. and non fat crackers...


----------



## 21726

Thanks for the welcome GadJett. I hear you on golfing ... I know where every bathroom/outhouse is on our "home" course. I do a 30-minute circuit three times a week for exercise and would love to get back into distance walking but that may have to wait until things settle down.I have notice that I am sleepier ... It's been a month since I have slept through the night ... or gotten more than 4 hours of uninterrupted slept. Thank goodness I have an understanding husband.I have had an increase is gas (passing wind) since starting the calcium regiment ... especially in the evening/night. I have been taking Benefiber in the morning. Guess this is normal until things settle down.Thanks again ... Know that I am not alone and not crazy and that there is a whole community who understands makes it a little easier.


----------



## 14048

Prudy, I have made a copy of your letter so I can keep it handy. I have not been able to eat meat except for poultry and fish for years. I use a lot of ground turkey for making things. I started using the morningstar phony products and liked them. Have you tried any of the canned fruit in gel? Should I wait longer before adding it? I got some fresh yams and potatoes today. Before I went shopping, I checked Heather's book for some ideas. I have some polenta that my husband brought me from CA and it appears that I can have that, maybe crisped up in a no stick skillet. I also bought a couple of cans of sliced carrots and want to have some of them with the nuked potato. It is difficult to know what to add since I have only been doing the calcium for less than two weeks. Let me know if you can think of anything else to get me on the right track. Thanks... GadJett


----------



## 14048

Pangirl, no you are not nuts. I know it makes us seem that way but on these boards, you are normal and with friends. When I feel down, I read and reread the boards to calm me. I am so looking forward to returning to playing golf and really wanted to go today but it is just a little soon for that. Golfing is something I love to do with my husband as it is so peaceful on the golf course and you feel like you are the only two people around. There is just something serene about being there, even if the course is located in town like our city course is. I just did not think I could make it the full four hours it takes to do the 18 holes. Just hang in there and know that on these boards, you are never alone and no one will ever make you feel embarassed. I spend a lot of time hanging out on these boards so I am here to talk whenever you like. Welcome, again. GadJett


----------



## Prudy

Ok... can you eat things like cream of rice.. or cream of wheat.. If not be careful of the polenta then.. cause this is corn meal.. I am one who can not do the corn meal.. cream of rice ok.. for me.. and Farina.. Grits is ok.. but for some reason corn in any way shape of form... bad... for me.. I have to take the bottom crust off the Italian and French breads because the corn meal gets to me.. No.. If I do jello.. it is just plain.. After a year on this.. I just started adding pears to my diet.. and I can only do them in small amounts.. or they bother me.. Applesauce is good..I would go with that first.. before and fruit gels.. Good idea to eat the carrots with potatoes.. that will act as a binder for them.. just in case..Remember start slow.. what you are going to try is good for now.. don't get too many things going.. or you won't know what is affecting you.. Like I always tell myself.. there is always tomorrow.. Ain't that the truth..Oh.. and I don't do any eggs.. at all.. nor other milk products.. just those few aged cheeses and my yogurt...At Christmas time I ate a small slice of cheese cake.. and did ok.. but I won't and don't make a habit of that.. Pretty much I stick to what I know is ok... and has been ok for awhile.. I stuck to just the basic things for quite a long time..before I started to venture in known triggers.. That way if I do add something.. and it bothers me.. I know what to stop..Just remember... you have to do trial and error with the trigger foods... What a book says.. may not sit well with your system.. You have to try them.. if they bother you.. then eliminate them.. if not.. continue on with them till you can tolerate a whole portion.. There are many things.. in the IBS book.. I can't eat.. because they are triggers.. so I just take what works.. and run with that..


----------



## 14048

Thanks Prudy. I am going to start a book to keep track of what I can and cannot eat. I know, I should already be doing this. My husband can eat the canned fruits in gel and then when I am ready for them, I will get more of them. Yes, there is always tomorrow and I want it to be another good day for me. Set backs are not fun, that is for sure. I really like your quote at the bottom of your responses. So very true and I think I need to adapt to that philosophy. Plain Jello does not excite me as I had to eat so much of it when I had my teeth pulled and just cannot eat any more of it. The gel with the fruit is better. I cannot eat peanut butter. That is one thing my surgeon told me to avoid after having my gall bladder removed. I have tried and cannot do it even under the best of circumstances. If you think of anything else, let me know. Thanks again, GadJett


----------



## 23715

I started using Caltrate + Minerals as described by Linda, and it did improve my D at least a little. At one point it gave me combo D and C so I cut back to two tablets a day instead of 3. I still have all my pain though so this is only a partial help, but I know it is surely helping me as I needed the calcium anyway.


----------



## Prudy

GadJett how did you fair with eating the carrots?? I hope you did well...


----------



## 14048

Prudy, I only had four slices and so far so good. At this rate, it will take me a week to eat one can of carrots but I would rather be safe than sorry. Thanks for asking. Basically, today it has been bananas, white bakery bread, peppermint tea, and rice so I taking it very easy today. Oh, yeah, I mix applesauce with the cooked rice to give it some moisture. Baby steps, something that is not easy for me to do but I think I learned my lesson by pushing myself last week. Talk to you later. GadJett


----------



## Prudy

Boy do I know where you are coming from.. I was there this time last year.. I was afraid to try anything.. and when I did I was super cautious... There are things I still won't even attempt to eat.. I just figure I can live without them.. and frankly.. probably better for me.. I feel healthier than I have been in years.. except for this dang fistula that has abscessed.. get that cleared up and I will be back in form again.. So you just hang in there and know there are many of us out here that know what you are going through..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, you are really encouraging me, it is nice talking to someone who has been where I am. These boards are great. I just mixed some carrots in with some rice and had that for lunch. Breakfast was oatmeal and a banana. My staple is white bread as I eat that before I eat anything else. The calcium seems to be working so far and I am happy about that. I go to my doctor tomorrow and will see if he is going to make any changes to my meds or refill what I am taking. I consider my meds to be my security blanket, know what I mean? Is that fistula something like a hemmroid outside the anus? I have one that is bothering me with bleeding and will get that checked out. Good luck with that. Thanks...GadJett


----------



## Prudy

Well if you go over to the Crohn's forum on this site.. You will read Fistula Friend.. and that tells allot of it.. No it isn't a Hemmie.. it is a tract usually from the intestines to somewhere.. I wish it were just a hemmie.. at least those calm down.. after a flare..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, just checked out that site. What a bummer...why is it that even though we think we have enough heaped on us, we are given more to deal with? You are a trooper and will get through this. These boards give us so much hope and make our struggles seem like little ones. I hope it all goes well for you. You have come a long way in the past year and you will continue getting better as you are a fighter. Keep us posted as to what happens. GadJett


----------



## overitnow

> quote:Originally posted by GadJett:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prudy, just checked out that site. What a bummer...why is it that even though we think we have enough heaped on us, we are given more to deal with? GadJett


Hi, Prudy. I just want to second what GJ said here. Since I don't use Calcium I don't usually come to this forum. I knew you had more than IBS but this must just make it all that much tougher.My best to you.Mark (eater of bark)


----------



## Prudy

Thank you both.. Hello Mark.. (eater of bark) LOL..You still remember that.. LOL...I am not the only one that suffers this condition.. there are some far far worse and had more things going on then what I have.. Many failed surgery attempts to correct things.. I have not gone that route as of yet.. don't know if I want to.. considering this is my third flare in 20 years.. I have been averaging much better than others.. in that respect.. It is just all things are happening all at once here... with me.. It seems that end of my body seems to want to cause me grief to no end. Yes.. I am a fighter.. but .. this fighter is getting wore out.. There are days I want to throw in the towel and just give up.. But then I give myself a pep talk.. and take a deep breath and put one foot in front of the other..I pray for answers for all of us.. that science comes up with something that helps each and every one of us..


----------



## 14048

Mark, I have read your story and you are also quite a role model. I am glad the flavornoid works for you. It is something I am considering if the calcium quits working for me. Prudy, both of your stories are quite moving. I just don't know how you managed to hang on all of these years and still be able to function. This is all new to me and I have had problems dealing with it. IBS makes all of my other problems seem so trivial even though the asthma can be life threatening at times. The bad knees I have learned how to function and do the things I want to do, pain and all; but IBS has caused me to stop in my tracks and make me wonder how I can manage to live any kind of a normal life. The two of you, along with Linda, have shown me that it can be done and if you all can do it, so can I. You have taught me to stay positive about it all and to just continue on, when things are bad. I want to thank you all very much and I look forward to our chats.GadJett


----------



## 21726

Just checking in again







I can't believe after a week of the calcium that (where is that knock on wood smilie) I have seen some real and dramatic improvement! Not 100 percent mind you ... but I felt so good Monday that I was able to go to gym, get a pedicure and manicure and go shopping!Now if I could just sleep through the night. I still am waking up around 3 a.m. with the need to take a trip to the bathroom.My DH husband and I are shaking our heads about how the calcium (which is readily available and relatively inexpensive compared to Rx)and Benefiber in the morning is giving me a handle on my life.This group has also been so inspirational!


----------



## 14048

I agree, the calcium does work wonders. I have been doing the whole calcium for over two weeks. Just don't get too confident and then eat something you should not eat as it will put you back to where you started. Mine is acting up right now as I have a doctor's appointment in half an hour and for some reason it is stressing me out. This is my first time with my normal doctor after going to the gastro. The gastro was sending a letter to him to tell him to keep me on the meds I am currently on, and since I know I need those meds, I am stressing. Also, it could be the chicken gumbo soup I ate last night. It seems whenever I venture away from Heather's safe foods, this happens. At any rate, the people on this board are fabulous and are there for us, whether we need a hand held or a kick in the butt, to get us where we need to be. I am like you, on good days, I do as much stuff as I can. Good luck and I hope you continue with the same success. The only thing different, is with IBS, getting up in the middle of the night is not a part of it. Unless, you are urinating and we all do that as we get older. Prudy and Linda will do their best to help you and there is also Mark, who has a different treatment. Welcome to the boards...GadJett


----------



## LNAPE

pagirl.I am very happy to hear you are doing well on the calcium. Just a week and you can see a big difference. Just hang in and thing will improve every day and try to add foods back that you thought you could not eat very slowly and in small amounts and you should do fine.As far as getting up at 3 am do you take any meds at bedtime or vitamins this may be a place to look for a solution to that problem or you may even take a calcium at bedtime instead of dinner time to help you through the night.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda, I just saw my regular doctor and told him that I am following your plan and he said to do whatever works for me. He did say it is possible for my to have bile salts diarreah. It seems there is so little out there concerning these things and that most doctors are at a loss as to what to tell their patients. So I am following your advise and Prudy's advise and going from there. The calcium seems to be the biggest improvement of all. Now I just have to work foods back into my daily routine. I am following Heather's plan and always start off with soluble fiber and go from there. Thanks again for all of the help. You are a blessing to us all. GadJett


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,If Bile Salts Diarrhea is what you are dealing with and not a more serious condition like some others you may, with a little time to heal the insides be able to eat more of the things you like without a problem. Just take it slow and add things slowly and in small amounts as things settle down. I used to try to eat pretty bland most of the time when I was sick but as you know most things did not work anyway. Now I eat and drink most things I want except lettuce and large quanties of acid foods but in small amounts I do just fine.Linda


----------



## 21726

Thanks for info Linda!Should I space out the calcium throughout the day if I am taking it before bed? For instance around 2 p.m. with a snack?I am not taking any vitamins or other meds that would interfere with the sleeping.I think when I roll over at night that is what wakes me up.GadJett ... Isn't it amazing what we have to teach our doctors? Hang in there!


----------



## LNAPE

pagirl,Are you doing pretty well except for getting up at 3am and did you mean you were getting diarrhea at 3 am.Linda


----------



## 21726

Linda,I am doing pretty well except for waking at 3 a.m. with diarrhea ... sometimes it's just real gassy and other times it's just a little but regardless the urgency is enough that I have to make a beeline for the bathroom. I fall asleep fine ... but I actually wake up around 3 with that "uh oh" feeling. Then of course I have to use some visualization to fall back asleep.This afternoon I took my usual lunch dose of calcium around 2:30 with half a banana. I won't take my dinner dose until about an hour before bed with a snack.Thanks so much for any thoughts or suggestions!


----------



## LNAPE

pagirl,This sounds like a good idea. You know it is all trial and error to find the right dose and timing but once you do you can start to live like a normal person.Linda


----------



## 21726

Linda,I'll let you know how it works out with the timing change. I am guessing it might take a few days to kick in.I am just so thrilled to have things settling down so that I can have my life back. Granted I am not at 100 percent but I am so much better than I was this time last week! I am going slow on the foods ... although I am really craving a Caesar salad.


----------



## LNAPE

pagirl,I guess you have read many times salad is a real trigger even on the calcium. The add things to the lettuce to keep it looking fresh and I think this can be bad for us. I do eat salad at home many times and do just find but when eating out forget it. I stay away form salad bars always.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda, just thought I would check in with you and let you know that so far the calcium is working for me. I have added a few things back but cautiously when I do. Today has been a really good day and almost a normal day for me, something that I have not had in a long time. I have the rest of my life to get things added back so one bite at a time, one day at a time. Thanks for your help. I encourage everyone to try your method. I would love a big salad but not any time soon, that is for sure. GadJett


----------



## Prudy

GadJett, Chicken Gumbo... You are a brave soul..







I haven't eaten salad since 2005 December.. no type of greens actually.. except broccoli..I try to be very careful ... I like my better days too much I guess to be too adventurous... I was a little risky last night though.. since today I start step one of my prep for my colonoscopy this evening.. I ate donuts... I figured if I am going to chained to the BR tomorrow.. may as well enjoy something dangerous.. LOL..Pray for me.. that I get through the prep.. with no problems.. Please.. that is the scary part for me.. Thank you..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, good luck with your tests. At least you are making the most of the nasty stuff by eating the donuts. I haven't been able to eat donuts for many years, just like I haven't been able to eat red meat or pork. So far, I am doing okay and I have been eating some of the Healthy Choice and Lean Cuisine frozen meals, of course not the whole thing and being picky with them. I have not had anything "green" yet as I am enjoying my new found freedom from the little room. The calcium and the meds are working and that is all I ask at this point in time. I have my fingers crossed and will say a little prayer for you that your tests go well. Hang in there, it will soon be over and then you can plan your next challenge. GadJett


----------



## 21726

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way Prudy







The D is acting up a little today but I think part of it is the start of my period ... and DH leaving this afternoon for a week in Europe on business.I had a pretty good night sleep last night (6.5 hours). I think taking the calcium closer to bedtime is helping.


----------



## overitnow

> quote:Originally posted by Prudyray for me.. that I get through the prep.. with no problems.. Please.. that is the scary part for me.. Thank you..


I don't know that I can pray, but I will certainly hold you in my thoughts. (I was going to say "hold your hand" but I didn't think you would want me in there.)Best of luck with all of this, Prudy. I am sure you will come through just fine.Mark


----------



## LNAPE

pagirl,You might find as I did after about 3 months of being on the calcium your periods pain will also get better.Prudy,Good luck on the testing.Linda


----------



## 21726

Thanks Linda for the encouragemet







I actually was able to go to a party this evening for a couple of hours... and of course I was VERY careful in terms of what I ate and drank. I came home and had my calcium, seltzer and 1/2 banana for dessert. Not exciting but at least I was able to enjoy the evening


----------



## Prudy

Thank you all for thoughts.... and prayers.. I am having a sleepless period right now.. so rather then lie there.. I got up and am reading online for awhile..in hopes of inducing tiredness.. Good to hear good news that the calcium is working for you gals.. It is like giving us our life back.. by taking it.. A miracle for me..


----------



## Prudy

Mark at this point.. my hind end has been exposed so much.. who the heck cares.. anymore.. who sees it.. Well tonight I need good thoughts ... it is D night.. at 6 pm I start the Half-Lyte... Much smaller container then the Go-Lyte of course.. But am very apprehensive about this.. Mind you this is the 4th one in 2 years.. So I know what to expect.. but I am still scared of it.. not the colonoscopy .. that I know I will be sedated for..But.. see the last time I did this a year and a half ago.. when I started the prep.. I had some blood with the first stool.. I called the doctor.. It wasn't allot but scared me as I hadn't experienced it the other two times with the prep... He sent me to the ER.. where they determined it was possible irritation from the pre prep..they told me to go home,resume the prep.. if more bleeding resulted, to come back.. Well I resumed the prep by this time it is late at night.. when I should have been done with it.. Anyway.. obviously there was no bleeding anymore.. and things went well all turned out fine.. after that.. test was good..all clear.. on all levels..I guess I am fearing the same thing will happen again tonight.. I swear this has me tied in knots.. really.. I am not usually like this..I try to buck up.. and I will.. but I am imagining every excuse in the book to not go through with this.. Pretty sad.. huh..??!!The reason why I am having another so soon is.. I have a perianal abscess that isn't healed. They are checking for a fistula I had dx 20 years ago to see if that is there or another possibly.. and he mentioned checking for Crohn's disease.. he was only going to do a sygmoid but since I had to prep.. {no sygmoid for me unless sedated...too much trauma at backside to not} they decided to check for that.. and also I have a hx of polyps that are cancerous so they want to check that area since the last ones were in the rectum .... any how.. I am in a tizzy.. and working myself up.. I am praying and trying to calm myself down..Hence why I am rambling on and on...Anyway.. if you can spare a good thought or a prayer if you feel led.. please do..Thanks for listening to my story..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, I just read your message and I hope that by now, you are calmed down and able to breathe. We can really put ourselves in bad places by over thinking the situation. That is the way I am, too. I am thinking happy thoughts for you along with lots of prayers for you. It is so easy for us to think the worst when we really need to "not think" at all. Stay positive and this, too, shall be nothing but a memory soon. Your comments have helped me so much and I hope to be able to help you, too. Every day seems to be better than the one before for me since starting the calcium and I am happy about that. Thanks to you and to Linda for the encouragement and advise. Think happy thoughts...GadJett


----------



## overitnow

Well, that's 3 o'clock, my time...I've got your back(side)







Hope everything comes out smoothly...Mark


----------



## Prudy

Thank you.. I will try and check back later and let you know how things are going so far..Right now I am trying to keep busy.. puttering around.. The MOM I took last night hasn't caused me too much of a problem thus far.. so maybe that is a good sign.. I wish the sun would shine.. maybe that would help me feel a little more up.. It is cloudy and dampish.. I am trying to drink slowly to keep hydrated and stave off the hunger pangs.. which are really powerful.. don't you know...I have some movies lined up to watch later on .. and into the night if I can't sleep.. Hopefully though once all is settled.. and gone well {oh Please}.. I will get some sleep tonight.. Again thank you for your kindness it really means quite allot to me..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, how are you doing now? I hope you did manage to stay busy and keep your mind occupied. When I need to get calm, I read and reread these boards. There is just something about everybody trying to help everybody that is calming to me. Getting movies to watch is a great idea as long as you don't let your mind wander too much. I crochet to keep my mind occupied when I am not reading these boards. My prayers are with you for a speedy night so that you can get this over with. Your friends on this board are all there with you, trying to hold your hand, in thoughts if not in spirit. GadJett


----------



## 19698

I haven't logged into here for so long and I am so excited to try calcium for my IBS-D. I have had IBS-D for at least 20 years and I am 28 years old. I have tried every medicine from the old stuff donnetal to the new/old stuff lotranex. Every drug works for about a month and then it is like my body says no more and nothing helps. I am interested to try the calcium because I recently have had indigestion (which I do not normally get) and I have been taking a good amount of Chewy Rolaids and sometimes Maalox. I know they both have calcium in them and I have not had bad D during the 2 weeks of taking this pretty regularly. hOwever, I am now suffering from a little constipation and this is something I am not used to at all....I have no idea how to help this because D is what I know haha But, if I can find a way to tweek the dosage and get the right calcium without magne. maybe this will work. Thank you so much for posting all this info. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. I was going to try the metimucil and calcium, but I am very leary to try anything that makes you go as my D is very, very bad. Thanks again so much!


----------



## Prudy

Thank you.. so much GadJett.. It means allot to me.. Well I started drinking the Half Lytely about an hour ago.. I hear gurgling.. but nothing yet... I have over half the jug down.. I am wondering if I should stop for a bit and wait till I get some movements before I down the rest of it... Usually I have started going by this time.. I do craft too ... I make jewelry and crochet... I can't concentrate on it though.. I have been bouncing back and forth.. I have dusted things like a nut.. trying to keep busy I started a movie.. but decided to wait cause how many times will I need to pause it..







I am praying too..


----------



## Prudy

Nicky.. try the calcium before you add other things like fiber... For your constipation now.. try upping your fluid intake.. sometimes that will help things along..Prune juice if you can tolerate it.. try things with fiber that you know won't upset your system.. I know I never knew constipation myself.. when it did hit me.. I had to adjust things and found what worked for me.. I didn't add a fiber supplement until quite awhile after things calmed down for me.. I use Konsyl.. it is pure psyllium... nothing added.. no sugars, colors..or anything..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, you are so welcome. You have been there for me when I was really down and I know how much it means to have someone to talk to, someone who understands where you are coming from and what you are going through. I have had those tests and that nasty stuff to drink and I think you need to just get it all down and then it will be done. Fingers crossed, hands in prayer and thoughts are with you. GadJett


----------



## Prudy

I am concerned.. really.. I have almost the whole thing down.. and I have only gone a little so far.. I have called my doctor..waiting for a return call.. I never had this happen before.. Usually going.. going.. going.. Feels like there is something holding it back.. Lord.. not what I need now.. really.. I have stopped drinking it till I hear from them.. I have even tried to drink some water thinking that will help is move along.. nothing.. Just some rumbling.. and no movement.. This is really strange..


----------



## Prudy

Just to update those keeping good thoughts and prayers for me..I heard back from my NP and she said if I don't start going to not take the last 2 cups of the prep. For now I am to drink clear liquids juice, not tea... and see if that doesn't move things along. If it does and I don't feel too bloated to take the rest of the prep. I think things are letting loose .. no pun intended, a little, I just went some more..and feel the urge of more to let go... If I experience any pain or other s/s to call her.. Either way it goes, to show up for the test tomorrow.. they will still do the test, to just tell them what happened. So that is it at this point. This may not be a night for sleep. This may go on all night at this slow pace. What else can I do... I was 3/4 of the way done.. She thought what happened was that I was a little dehydrated and the fluid from the prep is being used rehydrating me rather then flushing me out. I had been drinking decafe tea all day broth... and jello.. Maybe I wasn't taking in enough fluids.. though I thought I was...Oh well.. hopefully all will turn out well either way.... Thanks for hanging in there with me.. I feel like such a duffus... sometimes.... Will keep you all posted... Your kindness is heartwarming..


----------



## overitnow

Glad to hear there is some movement, there. I just checked back in before going down the road to the pub to watch the Canucks. I'll check back in around 1, your time.Go Prudy Go Go Prudy Go Go Prudy GoMark


----------



## overitnow

Now about midnight, here. No news is good news? See you tomorrow, P.Mark


----------



## Prudy

Well it did start going... I did get to finish the prep solution.. plus drank more juice to push it along as well.. This has been an all through the night ordeal. Very tiring to say the least. It came in spurts every couple of hours. Not bam.. bam ... like the Go-lytely. I have to be at the hosp at 1pm... I sure hope I am done by that time.. Had a cup of water at 8am to take my pills with.. and that's about it.. Then had another small BM at 9am... still kind of cloudy but no matter just liquid with a few flecks... The NP said that didn't matter they would take care of it.. I really wish this had been a morning appt. I hate the waiting. I want to get it over and done with.. But I will try to keep busy... maybe even get in a nap... who knows.. Thanks again for all the support...I will check in when I can later if not too zonked..


----------



## 14048

Prudy, just got up and wanted to check in with you. Bummer, what a time you have had. I hope everything else goes okay after this rough start. Have you been able to get any sleep? I hate it when these things get scheduled for the afternoon and not early morning. Just keep on hanging in there and soon, it will be over. You have been through so much and still manage to keep being strong. We are there with you...Good luck! GadJett


----------



## 18461

Hi. I have had IBS-D for 20 years. For the past 3 and a half years I had it completely under control by taking 2 Immodium in the AM and 2 Immodium in the PM with 2 Caltrate. Then suddenly last Oct I had an attack and my old regimen did not seem to work anymore. My symptoms now have changed a little. I don't have the urgency, but I have 3 or 4 mushy movements in the morning and then have what I used to call the "bubble feeling" Like I had a bubble from my throat to my rectum, but now I think it is just incomplete evacuation(if I have a firm complete movement I immediately feel fine). Anyway I stopped my regimen because it wasn't working and started looking for something else. I stumbled across Align and just started it. I have not as yet had much results and thought maybe I should start at least the Calctrate again to try and firm things up. Any reason not to take Caltrate along with the align. Thanks


----------



## Prudy

A little groggy here but wanted to post how thing went.They found 2 nodules that would turn into polyps and they were removed. Remember I have a hx of cancerous ones. So that was a God send. If I had waited a year and a half who knows what they could do. These will be biopsied. They also took biopsied of my intestines at certain spots to check for other IBD's inflammation and etc. Still have all the other things like diverticuli and hemmies.. those don't go away.. He could find no evidence of a fistula.. So that is a good sign.. He stated the abscess is healing. But I do know one thing.. there was a reason I had this test done.. Just for the nodules they found..Going to go back and rest still feeling fuzzy..Thank you again for all the support, you have been fantastic...


----------



## 21726

Thanks for checking in Prudy!Everything for a reason ... although sometimes it is hard to know the "why"


----------



## 14048

Prudy, just got on to see if you had checked in, so glad the test is over and those things have been taken care of,,,what a big relief for you. Now, hopefully, everything else turns out good for you. Take it easy and I will chat later.







GadJett


----------



## Prudy

My back side is a little raw feeling today.. and burns some.. But that is to be expected. But all in all I am relieved it's done d/t what they found.. and my past history.. AS for the abscess.. I just hope that is over with and heals fast..


----------



## 14048

Hi Prudy, I am so glad you are feeling better today and the sore tushie will heal soon. I just read your advise to Lonely and you tell it like it is and that is what I like about talking to you. You have been there and just don't let things get you down and your positive spirit rubs off on others. So far the calcium is doing great and I can get out and do things again. Once we can overcome that "fear", then we are on the right track. Thanks again for all of the help you have given me. GadJett


----------



## Prudy

GadJett... You have also been an inspiration to me.. so thank you for being there when I needed you..I can see now.. why I had to have this test done.. had I waited another year and a half till it was due.. who knows.. So things do really happen for a reason.. And I truly believe.. my God was.. and is watching over and out for me.. Sometimes we have to go through trials to realize that..


----------



## overitnow

I, too, am happy to see that everything worked out so well for you, Prudy. That the abcess is gone: does this mean the fistula is under repair? Perhaps you can have another yogurt to celebrate.







Having never had a colonoscopy, going through that prep with you made me realize, once again, how strong we can be, even in our weakest moments.Here's my hope that your God takes you in his arms and you have some great days ahead.And now I'm off to Europe. I'm hoping to miss any fallout between Britain and Iran. As a safe, little Canadian, I feel like Frodo venturing out of Bag End.You take care.Mark


----------



## Prudy

Stay safe Mark... and enjoy your trip.. As for me.. and the fistula.. Have no idea all I know is there is not one that ends in the intestines.. I am wondering if the tract can be just in the tissue.. and tunnel through to outside rather then the intestinal tract.. I don't know.. all I know is they could not see one.. and I watched on the screen while they were checking.. of course I was groggy.. but I did check.. Thank you for you good thoughts.. I appreciate it.. take care and stop in and say hey when you get back home.. Eater of Bark...


----------



## 14048

Mark, have a safe trip and enjoy Germany. Where are you going? I lived in Frankfurt many years ago. It was an interesting couple of years as I got to see how different their daily lives are from our own. That was an experience that I will always treasure in my mind. Good luck... Gadjett


----------



## 14048

Prudy, yes, you were being "watched over" by the Lord above and it is times like this, that He makes His presence known. I have been through those same tests and was grateful for the fact that they now put us under. The first one I had many years ago, was done with me kneeling on the exam table with my face buried in a pillow. This was after he showed me the instrument and preceded to tell me how far he was inserting it. Army doctors....You have done so much to help me through the difficult times and I appreciate all you do for all of us on these boards. I have now been on the whole calcium for three weeks and what a big change. I have new found confidence that I can go anywhere and do anything without "d" showing up unexpectedly. It was my lucky day when I discovered these boards, or perhaps I was directed here by the One Above? Now you can relax a little bit and start enjoying your life again. It is fun being able to smile and laugh again... GadJett


----------



## overitnow

GadJett: Muenchen and Berlin, with a couple of side trips to see the Neuschwannstein Castle and have a mineral bath down by the Alps (Fuessen) and Bayreuth to see the Festspielhaus and Wagner's grave (big fan). I have arranged tickets for Wagner's Parsival in Munich, La Traviata (in German! obviously, they don't have the problem with translation that we seem to over here), and Beethoven's 7th in Berlin. Between the music, the art, the schnitzel and the beer, I am more than ready. (Cabaret, or perhaps Kabaret, closes a run in Berlin the week I am there. Sadly, my "Kinderdeutsch" would not be good enough to understand it; but I cannot imagine a better place to see it...) I am also starting with a trip up to the Lake Country (Keswick) in the UK for a warm ale and a jaw with SueV. I grew up around San Francisco and spent a few years in Toronto, so I thought I was pretty cool and sophisticated; but I have never been near anything like Berlin. In the four days I am there, there are two operas being put on by two different companies, a Mahler Symphony Cycle performance and the Beethoven on two different nights by two different orchestras--neither of which are The Berlin Philharmonic!--and, of course, tons of jazz and rock. What will I ever do when I get back to provincial Victoria? (Start planning Italy, I suppose.







) See you guys next month.Mark(Eater of seeds, stems, and bark)


----------



## Prudy

My sister was telling me how they did the tests when they first started.. In the doctor's office with no sedation.. using a sigmoid.... No way no how.. They suggested one this time in the office 2 weeks ago... and I said not without sedation.. I am glad it went this way.. No way will anyone do anything invasive to my hinder with out me being put out.. No No..My husband was in the USAF.. we were stationed overseas for 4 years.. 2 in Spain.. and 2 in Germany.. We had pretty good treatment in the clinic... Did use the Army facilities when we were stationed at McGuire in NJ.. they were fine.. they had to be, dealing with new inductees ..back at that time...I love to garden too.. but alas .. we still have snow on the ground.. mounds in some spots.. it is melting .. and flooding.. as we knew it would from all the snow.. and now rain and warmth.. But I see little sprouts coming .. of my lilies.. and daffodils.. those tulips are somewhere.. darn if I can see them for the snow.. I love roses.. but being the zone we are in.. I have lost more then has survived... I planted some last year.. we will see what comes back.. when I remove the protections..I am planning some revamping of plants.. last year was the first year in many I was able to garden and enjoy it.. fully.. this year.. I hope is the same.. Sadly though.. all the years I didn't feel well.. my gardens went to ruins.. so I have to revamp.. to get choked plants out where they can be seen and survive.. Some unfortunately have died.. I am looking forward to lilacs... love that smell.. heavenly.. I have traditional.. french white and english pink..Oh... wow.. this has really gone off topic.. Yeah for calcium... and it's healing for us..


----------



## 19698

Prudy,thanks so much for the input. Glad to hear things are a little better for you.Nicky


----------



## 14048

Prudy, like you, I am actually looking forward to doing the yard work this year. Our grass is just starting to green up as we let it go dormant in the winter. I live in the northwest corner of AZ so we get all kinds of weather here. Our summers are our monsoon season and I do hate those thunderstorms. Most of our roses have survived the extreme heat we can have. Doesn't it feel great to be able to talk about something other than our "D" problems? That means we are feeling good and loving our calcium. Thanks to Linda, we have our lives back. I recommend that all newbies read the boards everyday and go back into the older ones as there is a wealth of great information there and you just never know, something might work for you. Everybody on these boards are friendly and helpful so take advantage of us and just ask. If we don't know what to tell you, we will say it like it is. Just because there is no cure for us, does not mean we cannot live exciting lives. GadJett


----------



## overitnow

> quote:Originally posted by GadJett:Just because there is no cure for us, does not mean we cannot live exciting lives.


Amen Sister!!!Mark


----------



## 14048

Thanks Mark...your trip plans are fantastic. You really know how to make the most of a vacation, that is for sure. And, to know you are able to do this with no worries is terrific. What a role model you are to everybody. Life goes on, and it is up to us, to figure out how to make the most of it. As for me, I don't want to bury my head in the sand but I want to let my light shine so others will know I am here. Have a great trip. GadJett


----------



## 20840

Hi All,Has anyone found this has cured their morning pain? I've had this consistantly for around 7 years and am yet to beat it...it's driving me to depression.As soon as my body starts to wake up, the adrenaline seems to fire up the intestines and I'll get cramping for about 30mins.I then need to have a bowel movement (which would inherently be diaherrea...the degree of which would depend on the amount of immodium ive had during the day) to relieve the pain. If I eat in the next hour or so it will cause more intestinal pain and cause more diaherrea.I'm re-visiting Caltrate plus, with the initial 1/2 tablet at meals dose to see how it goes.Anyone had the same as me and found Calcium fixed it? Thanks.


----------



## 21726

Hi Linds,I don't know that I am "cured" but my morning pain along with the day-long pain has been greatly improved since I have been on calcium (I started a little over two weeks ago). I found taking the last dose of the day right before bed helps me through the night and first thing in the morning but everyone is different. I take my mid-day dose around 2 with some crackers.I have battled IBS since I was 16 ... which was many moons ago. The regiment I am on now (Benefiber with my tea in the morning and the calcium) is really making a difference.It take a couple of days/weeks for the calcium to really make a difference.Hang in there!


----------



## 20840

Hi pagirl,Thanks for the reply.With the dose of calcium you take right before bed- do you have this on its own or with a light snack as well?


----------



## 21726

Linds,The first three days I took 1/2 of a 600 mg. Caltrate with some Triscuits (3 or 4). I then moved to 1 Caltrate with Triscuits or 1/2 banana about 30 minutes before bed.Good luck!


----------



## LNAPE

linds,It is not a cure but a control and yes it can help in the morning but you need to take it every day and you may need to take one at bedtime with a small snack instead of dinner time.Linda


----------



## 14048

Linda, just wanted to touch base with you and let you know how I am doing. I have now been doing the whole calcium three times a day for 22 days...yes, I am counting the days. Bit by bit I am adding a little more to my diet and so far, everything is great. No diarreah at all. The stomach pains are not as severe but I am taking meds for that. I am also taking Ativan to keep the stress under control. You have given me my life back and I am so grateful for that. Everybody on these boards are so helpful and I want to Thank You all. GadJett


----------



## 21726

Excellent news GadJett







I agree that the information as well as the folks here have really made a difference.We are flying north to New York for a few days to visit family tomorrow. My IBS-D almost ALWAYS flares up right before the trip ... stress, what stress







. I am keeping a positive attitude and taking my meds with me ... especially the calcium!


----------



## LNAPE

GadJett,I am so glad for you and maybe as the confidence builds you will be able to stop the other meds you take for the stress. You really don't know how bad they make you feel until you can get off of them.pagirl,You enjoy your trip and try not to anticipate a problem if you can. It is early but things will get to that point and you will not have to worry any longer.Linda


----------



## 21726

Thanks for the encouragement Linda







On our errand run after school today I stopped at Costco and bought the largest container of Caltrate D I could find along with the largest Benefiber powder.


----------



## 14048

Pagirl, enjoy your trip and you will do just fine. As long as you have your calcium and fiber and confidence, you will really enjoy your trip.







Linda, Thanks. I look forward to the day when I no longer need the meds and can go with just the calcium and fiber. GadJett


----------



## michele040963

Pagirlhow does the benefiber work for you? any good luck? thanks


----------



## 15920

I have been on calcium for almost 2 monthes and what a difference it has made I take 1/4 tablet with each meal and Benefiber once a day and that seems to do the trick. I am so happy I found this website.


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid,We are happy you found us too and I am very happy to continue to pass along the calcium information to help as many as we can. It really has made a difference in my life also.Keep spreading the word.Linda


----------



## joelcoqui

Sorry, but there is too many postings to check and see where I might find an answer. I dont want to repeat any already posted questions. Anyway, CALTRATE in the pink package has 400IUs of Vit D. Is that ok? You said it should be 200 IU but its a new packaging that says "Now with double the vit D!" It has 400 IU of Vit D and 600mg of Calcium.


----------



## LNAPE

joelcoqui,Yes that is just fine. They have increased the amount of Vitamin D in the last few months and it is not a problem. A growing body of evidence in recent years has shown that lack of vitamin D may have lethal effects. Heart disease, lung disease, cancer, diabetes, high blood pressure, schizophrenia and multiple sclerosis are among the conditions in which it is believed to play a vital role. The vitamin is also essential for bone health and protects against rickets in children and osteoporosis in the elderly.Vitamin D is made by the action of sunlight on the skin, which accounts for 90 per cent of the body's supply. But the increasing use of sunscreens and the reduced time spent outdoors, especially by children, has contributed to what many scientists believe is an increasing problem of vitamin D deficiency. Linda


----------



## 15633

I've been taking this calcium (the pink one) for about a month and the first 2-3 weeks have been great, i noticed a big difference. Today, however, has been a horrible day. I feel my stomach and heart pumping louder, which is prob anxiety and i've been having to run to the bathroom.I hope it goes away soon, im wondering if i should up the calcium intake, or switch to the blue container caltrate?


----------



## 21726

Greetings all ...Just checking in after our trip to New York and then an overnight layover in PA for a funeral. I had a couple of flare ups during the trip, not during the actual travel part but again during the night and once or twice during the day. It was horrible the night we returned but I think I can attribute most of it to stress and not eating right. I had a better day and night last night (still was up three times) but I am hopeful that now that I am back into a routine I will be back on track.Michele, the Benefiber does work for me and it is so much easier to take than the grainy stuff.Hang in there LAIBS ... I know how frustrating it is once you have a good week or two and then have a set back. Of course the anxiety just feeds the beast.


----------



## LNAPE

LAIBS,Do you take a full tablet with each meal. Do not switch to the blue bottle. DO you take vitamins. You can take 3 full tablets in a day spread out with your meals. Sometimes we get things normal people get too and it can make you sick for a day.Linda


----------



## 15633

Hi Linda,I've been taking 1/2 tablet after each meal. Maybe you are right, and maybe i just happened to eat something that might have even made a normal person sick.. gonna wait a couple of more days and see if my stomach relaxes...it seems to be a little shaky!


----------



## LNAPE

LAIBS,Remember too you can up your dose to no more than 3 pills a day taken one with your 3 daily meals. If you have snack in between there should be no problem either.Linda


----------



## 21726

Looking for some encouragement here as the calcium doesn't seem to be working as well as it did before we had our trip to NY and PA. I am guessing that I had myself worked us so well that this is the left over stress.I actually called the Dr's office this morning to get an appointment to see if there is anything else I should be doing. Of course they can't see me for a week







I am seeing someone else in the practice as I haven't been happy with the Dr. I was seeing ... he was way too quick to suggest antidepressants which I refused to take.Today I even resorted to home-made chicken and rice soup for lunch ... and I still am having spasm and D.


----------



## LNAPE

pagirl,Do not give up there may be some set backs from time to time traveling and eating food in different places. Things get better the longer you have success with the calcium and your insides heal.Linda


----------



## Guest

I am newhere, and so glad i found this website as this sounds like exactly wht I needI have been having IBs for yars. I am at the place where I am ready to try anything, so I am so happy to hear about the calcium and will get it for sure tomorrow evening and try itI have such a time with IBs and never knwing what might happen, so I am so greatful to har about thisI take questrain as my dr. told me to, when I had my colonostormy, He says there is good effects for questian even thogh it is not for irritable bolweli need to be so careful what I eat,a nd it gets so frustrating when people do not understandthanks a millionwill report to you what the calcium does for me.thank a million


----------



## Prudy

when things erupt like this after a trip or whatever... Take your diet back to square one for a few days i=until you see you are improving... That is what i do if this happens... Like after my colonoscopy a few weeks ago.. for a day or two.. I had to go no veggies or fiber until things went back to normal.. Then all was ok... Remember watch what bottled water has in it..or sports drinks... the magnesium in them can do this to you..


----------



## 15920

Hi , I have been doing the calcium now for almost 2 monthes and things are much better. I think somewhere in this thread Linda said something about red sauce not being good for people with bile salts diarhea. What is it about that? The last couple weeks I have ate pizza and spagetti and both times just haven't felt good after and then had more bm's the next day.


----------



## 21726

Thanks Linda and Prudy.Monday I took my diet back to the basics ... I felt somewhat better during the day Tuesday but had a rough night again. Sticking with the BRAT diet for the next day or so.I guess I am disappointed as I had such great results in the first two weeks the calcium ... I guess I am just a little frustrated (you know us Type A types).


----------



## Guest

thanks so muchI am being careful what I eat. I find red sauc does not do god for me. In fact I am to the place where I don't know what to eat anymoeIt is si frustating.will pick up the calcium tonight, and stat using itthanks so much


----------



## 22342

Hi AllAfter trying calcium for a while and having limited success (it did reduce the symptoms a little) I decided to take matters into my own hands.My doctor was still under the impression that my IBS-D was due to anxiety/stress, so I paid for a 'york test' to see if my symptoms were caused by the food that I eat - I wish I had suggested the idea of getting the blood tests done via the NHS now!It turns out that I am intolerant to cow's milk, yeast and cashew (not that I eat cashew - i don't think I do anyway) - I'm also meant to keep sunflower seeds & therefore oil to a minimum (ie only have it once every 4 days).So far I have seen a large improvement in my symptoms and only have problems when I eat the offending food items. Kind of upset that bread is a bit of a no-no, but I'm trying to find alternatives (tried making my own soda bread, but it's not quite up to scratch yet :0) oh well. Also, regular chocolate and most alchoholic drinks are out, but I'm gradually making the change.I think I'm mostly upset with my G.P though, after 8 years of problems not once did he suggest that it could be food related except that he told me to reduce tea/coffee/alchohol and to get more exercise (to combat my so-called stress) neiter did he suggest blood tests for this kind of problem - though I realise that many are still sceptical about the benefits of intolerance testing. I'll have to pay him a visit so at least he will be able to help others if they get similar symptoms.Anyway, I'm going to keep up the exclusion diet that I'm on and hopefully things will get even better.Hope you're all wellKel


----------



## LNAPE

Dgbrandt,Welcome to the board and please let me know if you need with the calcium. Since you had your GB removed this may be just what will work for you as it has many others. Email me if you like.Prudy,Some good advice for sure.sherrid,The red sauce is tomato sauce and it has lots of acid in it and if you have irritated insides and add that acid to the bile acid you are asking for trouble. You can eat it in small amounts though usually and do fine.Dgbrandt,Don't forget to get calcium carbonate and vitamin d. This is what works best and to start with.Kel_uk,Good luck with what you have come up with and I hope it helps. If I can help with calcium info just email mw with how and what you were taking and maybe I can offer some suggestions.Linda


----------



## 18956

Hi all,I am new to this sight, but alas...not new to IBS. Mine started 30 years ago, but has really gotten worse lately. I, as so many others have shared, have many food intolerances, and have drastically changed my eating habits over the years.I NEVER eat fatty foods, any food with cream sauce, ice cream, cheese, and I am careful about raw veggies, salad, brocc, whole grains, and beans. But I have two questions for the group. Do any of you notice that even when one is *very careful* at a restaurant, one can still have MAJOR trouble? I am wondering if it could be a food additive (such as MSG or similar) that could be a trigger. Does anyone have any info on this? Also, I appreciate the news on Calcium supplements! I am going to start TODAY! I hope for some relief from the D and gas (after the initial break-in period)! I am so tired of the whole thing! I have spent so long hiding this (or trying to)! I'm glad to have a place to discuss these very embarrassing things. Does anyone remember the movie "10" with Dudley Moore? Remember the scene when Dudley was visiting the Episc. Priest and the Priest's old housekeeper came in with the tea? This old lady toddered through the room and as she did so she passed gas! Immediately the dog (who had been peacefully resting) began to cry and then ran from the room! Dudley asked the Priest what was up, and the Priest said, "When Mrs. Magillicuddy breks wind we beat the dog!" I think my problem is, our dog died, no one to blame anymore!







Blessings to all


----------



## michele040963

To Kel UKWhat is a "york test" exactly??Sometimes certain foods bother me and sometimes they dont....so i wonder if its truly the stress in my life. Does the calcium help only with D or the pain for ibs or both?


----------



## LNAPE

michele,Think about the pain. When you have an attack you have spasms and crampings and bloating. The calcium relaxes the intestenal muscle and thus helps control spasms and soaks up the bile acid (digestive fluid) and relieves the burning pain and relieves the gas. So it helps a whole lot of the pain. It is not something you take one time and it is gone it is an every day thing taken over the day with you food.Linda


----------



## 15920

Hi again I was wondering about cranbery juice. does that have a lot of acid. I still have been having trouble with my stomache. I just don't feel good a lot. I feel nausous and my stomache seems to churn. I looked on my cranberry juice and there is magnesium in it.But I was wondering also if its just plain acid thats bothering.


----------



## LNAPE

Cranberries are very rich in anthocyanins. They also contain fructose (fruit sugar) and small amounts of vitamin C and fiber.Other constituents include catechins and triterpenoids, as well as malic, citric, and quinic acids.It could be the cranberry juice. Just how does the stomachache feel. Is it burning or cramping or gas. Can you discribe the feeling.Linda


----------



## 15920

first it starts as a burning then i get nauseous then about 6 hours later cramping and a bm. since taking the calcium I have less bm. I have been dx with a high fructose intolerance so have been staying away from that but of course the dr don't tell you what else has frustose in it naturally I have found out apples do.


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid,Well it looks like the cranberry juice is an acid and also has fractose.It sounds like the bile is still affecting the way you feel. Are you able to eat a bit better yet and you need to be eating with the calcium. Sometimes sucking on hard peppermint candy can help some also.Try to hang in a bit longer.Linda


----------



## michele040963

Thank you for your reply!! I am going to have to try it....though sometimes i am IBS-C...and i read that it can add to that....i alternate with c and d lately!! Is there something else i can take to help with the c as well?Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 15920

Hi Linda, Thanks for your answers. By a bit better did you mean healthier? I have tried to stay away from red sauce or anything that I think is acidy now the last couple days not having the cranberry juice seems to have helped a bit. ANything else I should stay away from?


----------



## 21726

Just back from the doctor's ... same practice but a new doc.He took blood ... and encouraged me to continue with the Caltrate. He also wants me to move up dinnertime ... He thinks part of the issue with my rough nights has to do with when I am eating. He wants me to eat dinner at least 4 hours before bed







He wants to see me in 4 weeks (sooner if things are worse). We are holding off on the gastro until my next visit.


----------



## 14048

Hi pagirl, it sounds like you have found a doctor that is willing to see you through this, instead of blowing you off like so many do. I don't know why, when they don't understand something, that they treat us poorly. My own GP is so much better about my IBS than the GI I saw. All the GI did was read the results of all of the tests I had, and then he wrote me some prescriptions and told me to eat lots of fiber. He did not inquire about my diet and at the time I was doing a diet that consisted mainly of fresh fruits and veggies...now I can not eat the fresh fruits and veggies. These boards have better advice as the people here have walked the walk while most doctors don't have a clue as to what we really go through. My GP said there is no cure for IBS, but then, there is no cure for my arthritis, my asthma and the rest of the medical conditions I have. Life goes on and we just learn to deal the cards we are dealt and at least, here we know that we are playing the same card game. I hope everything settles back down for you. Good he told you to continue the calcium. My GP told me the same thing. Hang in there and keep reading the boards as they will make you feel better.







GadJett


----------



## LNAPE

michele,I don't know if you are using the calcium that has about 50 mg of magnesium. If you seem to get constipated the this may help because it adds some magnesium in a small amount to help but not enough to cause you diarrhea.sherrid,Yes you will feel better and thus healthier. Stay away from lettuce and salad bars if you eat out. Not much acid foods for now but time will come when you can eat in small amounts.pagirl,It is a good suggestion to move dinnertime this will help keep down the acid when you lay donw to sleep.Linda


----------



## mtk

My question is do you have to eat when you take the calcium. I eat very small for breakfast, no lunch and then I have dinner. Also I heard that calcium interacts with synthroid and I have to take that every morning for my thyroid. Any suggestions?


----------



## 21726

Thanks for the encouragement GadJett and Linda!The doc did a good job yesterday of explaining the intestines and bowels reaction ... he even talked about the "fight or flight" response and how the gut reacts. I didn't really learn anything new but I was impressed that he took the time to listen to me and to try to find an explanation/answer.I really am missing my salads, especially at lunch ... but I realize it is a temporary situation.


----------



## LNAPE

mtk,Yes you do have to eat with the calcium or you get indigestion. You do not have to eat a lot just something. I too take synthroid so I take it as soon as I get up and by the time I get ready for work I can take the calcium with my breakfast at least an hour later.pagirl,You may not be able to eat the salads unless you fix them at home and take them to work. It seems when you eat them out they have sulfites to preserve the freshness and this does us no good.Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda, HiI just want you to know I got the calcium carbonate on Friday and started taking one half tablet for two and one half days, and then went to one tablet at each meal.For the first few days I have taken them I can tell such a difference already. always before first thing I did when I got up in the morning is have to run to the bathroom. this hs not been happeningI am going to the foot and ankle clinic this afternoon as I am having problems with my ankles and feet.usually when I lave the house for things like this, I will end up taking imodium to be sure I am okay but today I am going to try not to take anywish me luckthanks so much Linda and I will cotinue to let you know how I am doingSo fr, this is a life saverThanksDee


----------



## LNAPE

Dee,This is good news and I do thank you for posting. This gives me encouragement to continue the postings knowing many are getting help from the calcium. It took me 3 months before I would venture out like you are doing just after a few days. Let me know how you are and how the trip went.Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda and everyoneJus wanted to checkin and let you know I went to the foot dr. yesterdau and was brave enough not to take imodium. I did perfectly fine. for a time before I went, I was really nervous as usually when I go anywhere, I freak out and end up taking immodim to make sure I am safeOne plus for meNow this weekend we go out of town to the Women conference and boy do I eve have to get brave enough to try and go without immomhow are you all doingthanks so muchHugs, dee


----------



## LNAPE

Dgbrandt,You should know not to eat from salad bars this is usually a trigger and do not eat lettuce even if it is a side order with your meals. Eat only small amounts of tomato sauce on anything you may order. Take it slow and I am sure you will do fine. I am glad the doctor visit went well. The more you do successfully the easier it will get. From experience if I did get an attack on the calcium it was very short lived usually one time to the bathroom and that was over so hang in there.Linda


----------



## 21726

Oh what a beautiful morning...Last night we went out with three other couples for drinks and appetizers before going to a concert. I was very careful ... ate 2 of my favorite bang bang shrimp and nothing else spicy.In addition to having a wonderful evening out with no "D" issues ... I actually SLEPT the whole night







First night of 6.5 hours sleep in two months! Hopefully I have turned a corner and the calcium is really taking hold.


----------



## mtk

Today is my third day on the calcium and I had a very bad morning. Lots of D and I have taken 3 immodiums just to function at work. I'm not giving up but I sure hope it gets better.


----------



## Guest

I am geting ready to go out of town for the Women's conference,and right now I am a nervos wreck, thinking abut what willhappen if I end up with D with all those people there and no bathroom available ata moment's notice. I am really thinking of taking immodium just to get through it, and then maybe next week will really be stress free againI was not wanting to take immodium but boy, what am I to do. any suggestions. still taking the calcium,but this morning I already have had a bout with D and think it is just my nervs. what a lifethanks so muchHugs, dee


----------



## mtk

I know exactly how you feel. I think I would just take the immodium and play it safe. Then when you are back to your normal routine just take the calcium.


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much I think that is what I am going to do. no use fretting the whole time. thanks so muchhugs, DeeI was not wanting to take immodium but boy, what am I to do. any suggestions. still taking the calcium,but this morning I already have had a bout with D and think it is just my nervs. what a lifethanks so muchHugs, dee[/QUOTE]


----------



## 21726

mtk and Dee,Hang in there with the calcium! I had great results in the first couple of days and then a setback while traveling to NY and PA. It was stress and diet and of course the anxiety of worrying about the big "D."Linda has reminded me that it takes a while for our insides to heal ... and we have to take baby steps (which is hard for us Type A's).I would go ahead and take the Immodium Dee. At least for the first day and see how things go (no pun intended). I know with me, just knowing that I have Immodium with me (along with a change of underwear, some Cottonelle wipes and a plastic bag) is part of my battle plan ... I may not need them but they are there if I do!Good luck!


----------



## LNAPE

pagirl,I am so glad you are having a great time of getting out a bit and living. mtk,If you can tell me what you are eating and how you are taking the calcium and be sure it is calcium carbonate without magnesium for now maybe I can help a bit more.Dgbrandt,Don't worry we forgive you if you need to take your immodium. It took me 3 months as I have said before I would feel like I could go out and rely on the calcium. I used to have the liquid immodium on hand just like I was a alcoholic I just needed my crutch. I had one of those bottles in the car in the purse and all over the house when I was having such a time of it. After taking the immodium you may have some rebound reactions so don't give up on the calcium. You can take the calcium too with the immodium if you like.Linda


----------



## mtk

Linda, I buy my calcium at Sams Club. It is by members mark, 600mg. with vitamin D. It does show it has 40mg of Magnesium.


----------



## LNAPE

mtk,That is the correct form of calcium. Now are you eating when you take the calcium. You must have food and you need to take them at least 4 or 5 hours apart. What are you eating for breakfast lunch and dinner generally.Linda


----------



## mtk

Linda, for breakfast I have a bananna, lunch a wheat english muffin and dinner varies. I had chicken one night, pork chop another and I had a lean cuisine one night. I'm usually a very bland eater. If I'm hungry during the day I have some saltine crackers. Maybe a yogart at night.


----------



## LNAPE

mtk,All of that sounds okay. Do you take vitamins? Many of us do thinking because we do not eat well this will help but is will make you worse. Vitamin a c e and magnesium in them will cause you more diarrhea.If you take other meds have you checked side effcts even over the counter. Many antiacids have magnesium in them.Linda


----------



## mtk

Linda, the only other vitamin that I take is a B complex. Medications are synthroid and fosamax once a week.


----------



## LNAPE

myk,Vitamin B may be okay but if you urine is very yellow then you most likely are peeing it out of your system what your body does not use. Foxmax is another story; This could be causing a lot of your stomach trouble. You also need to be taking Calcium and Vitamin D with this medicine.Do not take an alendronate tablet if you cannot sit upright or stand for at least 30 minutes. Alendronate can cause serious problems in the stomach or esophagus (the tube that connects your mouth and stomach). You will need to stay upright for at least 30 minutes after taking this medication.Take the alendronate tablet first thing in the morning, at least 30 minutes before you eat or drink anything or take any other medicine.Take each dose with a full glass (6 to 8 ounces) of water. Use only plain water (not mineral water) when taking an alendronate tablet.For at least the first 30 minutes after taking an alendronate tablet, do not lie down or recline; do not eat or drink anything other than plain water; and do not take any other medicines including vitamins, calcium, or antacids.Some people using medicines similar to alendronate have developed bone loss in the jaw, also called osteonecrosis of the jaw. Symptoms of this condition may include jaw pain, swelling, numbness, loose teeth, gum infection, or slow healing after injury or surgery involving the gums. You may be more likely to develop osteonecrosis of the jaw if you have cancer or have been treated with chemotherapy, radiation, or steroids. Other conditions associated with osteonecrosis of the jaw include blood clotting disorders, anemia (low red blood cells), and a pre-existing dental problem.Alendronate is only part of a complete program of treatment that may also include diet changes, exercise, and taking calcium and vitamin supplements. Follow your diet, medication, and exercise routines very closely.Linda


----------



## 23107

I ve reading all the posts on calcium and would like to give it go. I live in the uk and was wondering if anyone could let me know where and the name of the calcium i should be looking for?


----------



## LNAPE

dmart,Just get calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 400 IU. This is what you need to start. Boots I think is the place to get it. It does not have to be the Brand name of Caltrate.Start with 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day for the first 3 days then adjust up or down if you need more you can take a full tablet 3 times a day. Do not get calcium with magensium.Linda


----------



## mtk

Day 6 on the calcium and I'm still taking immodium with it. Saturday no immodium, but I had a pretty stress free day, Sunday one in order to make it to the grocery store and this morning 3 immodiums. I'm hoping it will get better with time.


----------



## 23107

thanks for you quick response, I am off too Boots now. I ve been taking lopermide and drinking peppermint tea, should i stop these once i start on the calcium?


----------



## LNAPE

mtk,It does take time so do not give up too soon.dmart,It is better not to take anything else but if you think you need to then do it. Peppermint tea should be fine to take. The lopermide will stop the diarrhea if you get it but you will be hit with it after that wears off.Linda


----------



## 23107

no luck at Boots, so i went to the local health food shop. I ve got chewable calcium with vit d. The label says calcium 600mg and vitamin d 5ug(the u looks a bit a p with the top off). the other ingredients are, bulking agent(sorbital powder),malted milk powder,Sweetner(xylitol),steric acid powder,magnesuim sterate, flavour(vanilla) and vit d3.I was a bit conerned when i read the label as it said excessive consumption may cause a laxative effective! i ve had three lots of d at work today! Dont really need anymore d.Have a brought the right thing as Iam really keen to get started with this.


----------



## 16444

hI dmart!I take chewable calcium and the effect is the same than the other!You can try buying the Caltrate brand online in Yahoo shopping!That's where I buy mine, It's fast, a bit expensive but it gets for almost two months, I never let it run out, as I don't know how to live without it anymore! Give it a try, the first week I took it, I didn't felt much better but after that I was just fine!Look for Linda's advice in how to take it, and follow thw instructions!LovePaz


----------



## 15633

hi Linda,I went to my doctor and he told me i should be eating more fiber as well. So im eating this cereal called fiber one... i was wondering how this conflicts or aids with the calcium?


----------



## LNAPE

dmart,sorbital, and xylitol and steric acid and it did not say how much magnesium but all of these may as the label said cause diarrhea. You may not want to use this. Any place you can just get the calcium carbonate and vitamin d would be the best.LAIBs,Fiber may be good but for most of us who have diarrhea and cramps and bloating can not do the fiber until things settle down some. You may wish you did not.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Hi All.I am leaving Wednesday 4/25 for a vacation and won't be around to answer questions. I am sure many of the other users of calcium will chime in and offer some help if you need them.I will be back 5/2. Everybody be well.Linda


----------



## Guest

Linda, Have a wonderful time. I know you must be looking forward to it. Enjoy yourself. I am doing better since we got home from the wekeend. I think stress caused a lot of itthanks so muchStill taking my calciumHugs, DeeLAIBs,Fiber may be good but for most of us who have diarrhea and cramps and bloating can not do the fiber until things settle down some. You may wish you did not.Linda[/QUOTE]


----------



## 23107

Is there anyone in the UK using calcium? I am having trouble finding the right one. Could anyone please let me know what they use and where they get it from.Thanks Deb


----------



## mtk

Today is 2 weeks and I'm still trying the calcium. Yesterday I only needed one immodium but my stomach felt shakey all day and this morning 3 immodiums. I'm praying this will work. I'm so tired of worrying all day at work if I'm going to have an attack. How long has it taken other people before it kicks in and really starts working?


----------



## Prudy

I have been using the calcium since the day I joined this forum so it is almost a year and a half.. It saved my sanity..... It took tweeking to get things going well but I stuck with it.. and still do.. and will.. I buy my calcium at Walmart and get the giant sized bottle.. I was getting it at Eckerds but when the Rite Aide bought them out they changed brands and I have to watch the additives as they can affect me.. it had sorbitol in it which is a know cause of diarrhea in some.. So.. now I buy huge bottles to make sure I don't run out.. and pray they don't change the formula.. I recommend those starting out to follow a bland diet till you get things regulated.. Then begin to add food back in small amounts slowly.. that way you know what your triggers are and what to stay away from.. I didn't add a fiber supplement to mine until after awhile... it took several months for my system to calm down.. but I did notice that from the beginning the calcium calmed the stomach wobbles for me.. If I have a flare from a trigger food I tried.. it usually is just a few movements then over.. Then I know to try it no more.. It just isn't worth it to feel like that.. Brings back how I felt before I began my plan...Do watch bottled waters.. and things that may contain magnesium... or sugars and artificial sweetners.. these can be triggers you don't realize and may be hindering you.. instead of helping you..


----------



## 14048

Hi Prudy, glad things are still going great for you. I am still doing the calcium and bit by bit adding things back. I just started adding activa yogurt twice a day. Pretty much make sure I eat soluble fiber on an empty stomach and I have found that I have to eat a little of something several times a day as an empty stomach really creates problems. Chat with you later. GadJett


----------



## Prudy

G.. glad things are getting there for you....Yes.. I do that too.. I eat a binder like pasta.. bread.. or crackers before I eat my veggie... It really helps..


----------



## Carlyn

has anyone in the UK tried this?? if so where do you get it and what brand because i've tried looking and cant seem to find it


----------



## mattfraser

HiI live in the Uk and have searched for Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D for ages but with no luck.Have come across lots of others but the Magnesium level is way too high.Would it have the same results if i took a calcium supplement and a seperate vitamin D supplement?If so does anyone have any recommendations for UK supplied supplements?Apart from the magnesium level is there anything else to watch out for?Many thanksMatt


----------



## 14048

Prudy said:


> G.. glad things are getting there for you....
> Yes.. I do that too.. I eat a binder like pasta.. bread.. or crackers before I eat my veggie... It really helps..










I hope you have gotten back to "normal" after those chicken nuggets. I just wanted to tell you that on Thursday, we went to the Grand Canyon. It was a two hour drive one way and then there was all of the walking, etc. as we did our picture taking and sightseeing. I will tell you that I had a bm in the morning before leaving and not again until the next morning. I am really loving this calcium and and the soluble/insoluble diet. I took safe foods and did not eat or drink anything other than what I took. What a joy it was to be able to get out and about and not be concerned about my body rebelling.Just had to let you know, GadJett


----------



## Prudy

Gadjett.. Isn't that a wonderful feeling of having freedom.. I am happy for you... Yes, yesterday things seemed to have finally settled down.. I had to wait it out.. and not be tempted to take more Imodium... which would only have added problems... But the calcium is back to working like it does for me.. I am slowly going to resume my eating back to normal... Matt... I am sorry no one has answered your questions regard the calcium in the UK.. wish I could help you.. Do you have a WalMart there??? That is where I get my Calcium it is just Natural Calcium Carbonate with Vitamin D.... made by Spring Valley..


----------



## LNAPE

Matt,What you need to look for is the main ingredients of Calcium Carbonate 600 mg and Vitamin D 200 or 400 IU.All the ingredients that are listed in the fine print even the Magnesium are so small you do not need to worry about that.Even Calcium carbonate alone will work but if you are going to take calcium you need the vitamion d to help get the calcium to the bones which is the added benefit of taking calcium.Many people in the UK do use something from there maybe someone will let us know. I guess I should try to keep track of that because this question does come up quite often.Linda


----------



## 20004

Hi to Matt, Linda and anyone else with the calcium UK question.I am in the UK and have tried a couple of brands of calcium. At first it was hard to find anything that didnt contain sorbitol or large amounts of magnesium.I now use Holland and Barretts 'Calcium with Vitamin D and soya isoflavones'. Magnesium is only present as an anti caking agent. Holland and Barrett had other types but this one seems to suit me fine. The tummy rumbles and gas have been much better than with the brands I tried first. I take half a tablet at the end of a meal - usually 3 or sometimes 4 times a day. I am not cured but the urgency is significantly reduced and I am finding it easier to spot the food triggers - generally very fatty things.Hope this helps someone.


----------



## 20004

Forgot to say in addition to my above reply, each calcium tablet contains 600mg Calcium, 200 I.U. Vitamin D and 25mg Soya Isoflavones (it says these aid absorption of calcium). So the ingredients are the same as Caltrate 600. I cant remember the price offhand but it was less than £5 for 60 tablets - a lot less than I spend on Immodium!!


----------



## 23107

hiI am waiting for my order of calcium carbonate to arrive. This morning i ve had bad d and really bad gas etc, so i thought id take a couple of remegel that were lurking in the bottom of my handbag! Normally fing them fairly good and ive just looked at the contents, guess what? Each chewable tablet contains: Calcium carbonate 800mg.Other ingredients include: Sugar, sorbitol (E420), colourings (E171, E131 and E104), butylated hydroxyanisole, amerfond fondant sugar, glucose, hydrolysed milk protein, gelatin, cornflour starch, glycerol (E422), hydrogenated vegetable fat, peppermint oil, menthol, talc, purified water.Side effects constipation!!!!!I know there is no Vit D and lots of other stuff in them, but do you think that they would have simialr results? Is this why the have worked well in the past?


----------



## LNAPE

dmart,It just may very well be why it helps. You just need to keep a dose going throughout the day with your food to help get control of the diarrhea. Regular doses with food every day finding the right amount is trial and error process. Give it a try.Linda


----------



## mattfraser

HiI have managed to get Caltrate 600+D supplement. After reading the Linda's very first post i saw that she does not recommend taking anything with more than 40mg of magnesium. My Caltrate has 50mg...will this cause any problems?To those people who have tried caltrate...i have not started taking mine yet because in 2 weeks i am going away for the weekend and don't want to risk these tablets making me worse while my body gets used to them. Have any of you got worse (even just for a while) or any side effects for first 2-3 weeks?Would be great to start taking them and maybe they can help me for my trip.ThanksMatt


----------



## Prudy

When I started taking it.. I started to feel better that day.. it was amazing.. I can't explain how much it has meant to me to have found it.. Through this last year and a half.. I have had to adjust things... to suit me... I started taking the Caltrate... with minerals.. but when they upped the mag.. I had to stop, it affected me.. so I went to just plain calcium with D and have been using it ever since.. I took only a half tab for the longest time.. Now I take a whole one three times a day.. and it works for me.. Plus I take a tsp of Konsyl before bedtime.. Don't be afraid to try it.. it just may be what is the answer for you..


----------



## 20004

I have to agree with Prudy. Dont delay in starting the calcium. I totally understand your reluctance Matt, I hate the thought of taking anything that will backfire on me. The calcium will not do you any harm just slow down your gut. Start with half or even a third of a tablet at each meal and within a few days you will feel the effects. If you like the effect up the dose, if you dont reduce it or stop. The only problem you could have is to take too much too soon and become constipated.Reading these message boards the only negative I have found with calcium is that people become overconfident and add all their food triggers back too quickly.It hasnt been a miracle cure for me but I much prefer the gentle slowing down of my gut with calcium compared with the effect of taking numerous immodium when I have an attack. For a start calcium is something your body requires whereas immodium is not!!Best of luck. Hope the stag trip goes well, think positive and enjoy!


----------



## 14048

I totally agree. The calcium has given me back my life. Yes, I am one adding foods back, some of them were too soon, but I feel so good on the calcium that I want to try more things. Of course, I always carry imodium with me, just in case. And, if I get a little on the C side, some additional fiber does the trick. Try it, you have nothing to lose and everything to gain by something so simple. These people on these boards, have been there and now that they are under control, they just want to get everybody where they are at now. Good luck. I hope it works for you. Ten days ago, I took a trip to the Grand Canyon, a three to four hour drive from home and then I was there most of the day before the trip back home. It was fun, it was tiring, it was beautiful....one thing it was not, was stressful as I knew I would be okay with the calcium and having the imodium, just in case. I no longer spend my time being concerned about going anywhere or having the big D create problems and I do think that since I changed my mindset, that I am better for it. Before calcium, I was way too preoccupied with the BM's I was having, now I just write down when I have one and get on with my life. I, too, keep track of what I eat and drink and make sure I always eat a soluble fiber on an empty stomach and more soluble than insoluble fiber foods and rarely anything on my trigger list.







GadJett


----------



## 23107

MattI started the IBS diet soluble fibre / insoluble on sunday and started the calcium yesterday. This morning i ve had ONE fairly normal looking BM. I know it s very early days yet and i really need to watch carefully what i eat which can be tough, but i am so pleased i really didn t want to flush it away!!! My advice is try the eating for IBS and the calcium it may be working for you by the time you go away. I am on holiday in ten days too!Good luckDeb


----------



## mattfraser

HiThanks for the replies. I have started taking caltrate. 1/2 tablet 3 times a day. Will post back how it goes!dmart - eating for IBS - is that a book? who's the author so i can find it?CheersMatt


----------



## 23107

MattGlad that you have decided to give it go, keep us updated.The books are by Heather Van Vorous, she has a website www....com which has loads of info on eating etc etc. I got two books " The first year IBS" which is really good and explains how to eat and loads of other info. The other is "eating for IBS" which goes though a lot of the same things as the other book, but has loads of recipes(if you like cooking!) the only thing some of the ingredience arent the same as over here, but I am going try swapping them around a bit. I got mine of amazon uk.I ve only been on it since sunday but feel a lot better already, i was eating all the wrong things in wrong way before. Hopfully i am on the road to recovery after years of putting up with IBS D. Take care Deb


----------



## Prudy

This is a learn as you go type thing too... I know for me.. I also have trigger foods which cause me grief.... If I give in to cravings and eat too much of them... I, of course pay the price... it usually takes me about a week to get back on track... a week is enough D time to let me know I don't want to live like that .anymore... People who say having IBS D is lucky... have no idea how debilitating it is .... nor the pain involved and stress along with is.. not to mention embarrassment from unforeseen accidents or numerous trips to the B/R.... a raw rectum... hemmie flare ups... and the weakness you feel from the constant emptying of your gut.. and still deal with your life, work and family and other responsibilities in your life..Just experiencing that again makes me tow the mark with my trigger foods.. I pretty much know what I can have a little of once in awhile.that won't bother me.... and what will be a problem if I over indulge.... I play roulette and I always end up losing.. I will learn though.. I really will... You get to know your own body... and listen to it.. once you get your life back.. you will think really hard about upsetting things by what you eat.. I think perhaps the phrase eat to live.. rather than live to eat has much meaning ..... I need to remember that when I want to indulge in wrong things..But learning as much as you can about controlling IBS is worth it.. Take what applies to you and use it.. This is an individual chronic condition... but we can live with it.. and survive .... It just takes a little time and effort.. nothing is magic.. if it only were... there would be no diseases out there... wouldn't that be a wonderful world..


----------



## LNAPE

Matt,Be sure you have not confused The Brand Name of Caltrate with the form of calcium called citrate. It concerns me because many do not find the Actual Caltrate Brand of calcium in the UK. If you want ot list the main ingredients I will let you know if you have the right stuff.Linda


----------



## mattfraser

HiThanks for the website, shall have a look at the books and probably buy a couple.Linda - i bought them from america and got them shipped over. It's called Caltrate for Bone & Colon Health 600+D plus mineralsIngrediantsAmount per serving % DVVitamin D 400 IU 100%Calcium 600 mg 60%Magnesium 50 mg 13%Zinc 7.5 mg 50%Copper 1 mg 50%Manganese 1.8 mg 90%Boron 250 mcg *I do hope that i have the correct supplement.....saying that i bought them off ebay and looks like they don't have any now CheersMatt


----------



## LNAPE

mattfraser said:


> HiThanks for the website, shall have a look at the books and probably buy a couple.Linda - i bought them from america and got them shipped over. It's called Caltrate for Bone & Colon Health 600+D plus mineralsIngrediantsAmount per serving % DVVitamin D 400 IU 100%Calcium 600 mg 60%Magnesium 50 mg 13%Zinc 7.5 mg 50%Copper 1 mg 50%Manganese 1.8 mg 90%Boron 250 mcg *I do hope that i have the correct supplement.....saying that i bought them off ebay and looks like they don't have any now CheersMatt


You are using the same formula that I use so lets hope you do well and I am here to help if you need it. You can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## mattfraser

Cheers Linda, appreciate that.At the moment it seems up and down.....guess it can take a while for the body to adjust!Matt


----------



## 15920

I seem to only come on here when I am having trouble. I have been on the calcium since feb and have had good results but still am frustrated. I was doing 1/4 tablet 3 times a day then upped it to 1/2 now I take 1 whole one in the morning a 1/2 one at lunch and 1 at dinner. This week was horrible for some reason I did eat spaghetti and now realize I can not have it anymore I guess that must have started it. I just simply don't feel good a lot. Before feb I cancelled a lot of things due to bathroom problems and after Feb started doing more but now I seem to be staying close to the bathroom again. I really hate it. my daughter has a soccer game an hour away from our house I know I will be nervous the whole time knowing there arn't many bathrooms . I feel really depressed.


----------



## 15052

I am new, Hello everyone. I use Caltrate plus and it has made things manageable for the most part. I have only had IBS D symptoms for 2 years since my gall baldder removal. How do I figure out trigger foods? I have previously felt that everything I eat causes the D! How do I narrow the triggers down? thanks


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid said:


> I seem to only come on here when I am having trouble. I have been on the calcium since feb and have had good results but still am frustrated. I was doing 1/4 tablet 3 times a day then upped it to 1/2 now I take 1 whole one in the morning a 1/2 one at lunch and 1 at dinner. This week was horrible for some reason I did eat spaghetti and now realize I can not have it anymore I guess that must have started it. I just simply don't feel good a lot. Before feb I cancelled a lot of things due to bathroom problems and after Feb started doing more but now I seem to be staying close to the bathroom again. I really hate it. my daughter has a soccer game an hour away from our house I know I will be nervous the whole time knowing there arn't many bathrooms . I feel really depressed.


Please do not get depressed. If it has only been since Feb you still have some adjusting to do. The tomato sauce could be a trigger eat it in small amounts. Lettuce is never safe to eat unless you are at home and have a problem. Try to stay consistent and do not take vitamins or any thing that has magnesium in it like anti acid meds or even bottled water. You will get through this and things will get better.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Since I was in an active episode when I started to search for ways to get this under control.. I started with the bland diet ... sort of like you would go after a bad bout of stomach flu.... the BRAT diet.. Bananas... rice... applesauce and toast.. I did this for a few days.. until things started to calm down pain wise.. then I started to add chicken breast, then pasta, each few days I would add another bland food.. once I had some sort of stable eating of the blandest foods.. I started adding back possible triggers.. BUT in my reading.. I had decided to eliminate known triggers and not add them back.. like green leafy anything...tomato anything.. red meats.. sugars.. fats.. caffeine.. chocolate.. I sort of knew from the past what gave me pain and urgent stool.. wouldn't change now, so I had a little insight into what was never going to become a part of my diet again.. So of the safe foods.. the soluble fiber.. I start to add back small amounts.. what affected me.. I stopped and didn't eat them.. what didn't bother me in small amounts.. each day I added a little more.. and continued until I could eat a serving of it and be ok.. It took awhile.. and I have a pretty set diet now.. I may once in awhile try a trigger and let it go... I try not to make a habit of it.. or then it could become a problem... My last episode a couple of weeks ago.. taught me.. let me tell you.. One fast food chicken tender meal did me in for a whole week.. pain.. D... It took 7 days for things to settle down and return to calm... I just kept to the bland diet.. took my calcium and waited it out.. that is all you can do.. It has to settle on it's own.. Best not to rock the calm for awhile after that or you are right into the same thing all over again..Someone asked my yesterday is it hard not being able to eat what you want.. I yes.. You bet it is.. but I have to think of the costs I pay if I do... and it just is not worth risking.. One relapse brings it all home to you again.. I am thankful for so much esp finding the calcium information.. it has been such a life saver to me.. I am one of the fortunate ones.. where it works.. Like I said.. I had to play with the dose.. and the ingredients of the tabs.. but I found what works.. and that is a good thing..


----------



## 15920

Thank you to both Linda and Prudy I am glad to report I made it thru my Daughter soccer game just fine. I think a lot of it is in my head I am so worried about accidents and finding a bathroom it makes everything worse. I hope in time that anxiety goes away. I am eating very bland foods for awhile and will start adding slowly back. The next question is the soccer team is having a spagheti dinner I can't believe it anything but would be better I would still like to go but either bring my own food or just eat before hand how do I deal with that? We have turned down so many invites to go out to dinner lately that I am sure people are thinking what is wrong with her. People don't understand this and I have tried to explain it to some but I am sure they just don't get it. ANyway any advice would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid said:


> Thank you to both Linda and Prudy I am glad to report I made it thru my Daughter soccer game just fine. I think a lot of it is in my head I am so worried about accidents and finding a bathroom it makes everything worse. I hope in time that anxiety goes away. I am eating very bland foods for awhile and will start adding slowly back. The next question is the soccer team is having a spagheti dinner I can't believe it anything but would be better I would still like to go but either bring my own food or just eat before hand how do I deal with that? We have turned down so many invites to go out to dinner lately that I am sure people are thinking what is wrong with her. People don't understand this and I have tried to explain it to some but I am sure they just don't get it. ANyway any advice would be great. Thanks again.


It is so hard because most of the activities we participate in involve food and people think you are anti social when you reject eating. Spaghetti can be a problem if it has too much tomato sauce in it. If a salad is involved this is not good to eat also. If you could maybe have some bread to help soak up some of the sauce and remove what you can this might work. If meat balls are there you can eat them if you can limit the sauce. I am sure many people today with all the kind of diets they do will be there too. I wish you the best in dealing with this event and you will see the more you do this and do not have problems the easier it will get to enjoy life once again.Linda


----------



## Prudy

I wouldn't miss the event.. but I would eat what I can.. I don't eat sauce either.. You can either take a small potion the like Linda said wipe all the the sauce off that you can.. I have done that.. or catch them before they add the sauce and take your pasta plain... For the meatballs ... take a napkin and blot off the sauce.. I have done that too... fill up on the Italian bread... if it is the garlic and oil kind.. I just eat the crust of it.. Don't worry about what others think.. I worry more about what will happen if I don't do that... I take the smallest portions when I am out.. then I can eat when I get home if I am still hungry.. but at least I have participated in the dining out...And take your calcium with you so you can take it.. I carry a supply in my purse ..... Enjoy the event... eat what you feel you can do safely.. and don't worry about the rest.. no one will care or remember it.. focus on the event...


----------



## 23107

LindaNeed a bit of calcium advice. Been taking half a tablet 3 times a day with food for the last week.I have noticed less urgancy in the mornings, but Iam still a bit loose but not as loose as before(if you know what i mean!). I want to up the dose should i have 3 whole tabs a day or would i better just upping one of the doses to a whole tablet. If so which is best, i was thinking the morning one??? The other thing i have noticed is that my mouth is really dry, but I am bit worried if i drink too much water it might give me D, has anyone else has this? Thanks


----------



## 14048

The calcium and the ...com cheat sheet really helped me. And, all of the good advice from these boards. Linda and Prudy will lead you in the right direction. I had my life back again. Yesterday, I decided to try a little dairy, took lactaid before, just in case. Then I wound up in the ER with severe diarrhea and vomiting, along with terrible stomach pain. Imagine my surprise, when the doctor told me that he had another patient with my same symptoms and had seen several in the past couple of weeks. Seems I have a stomach virus that is going around...You know, this is enough to make me think twice about experimenting with trigger foods even though it did not cause my problelm, this is enough to make me really appreciate Linda' calcium and Prudy's experiences. I,too, have several books on IBS and research on the internet. I figure that you need to know everything you can so you can fight your enemy known as IBS. The only thing I have not tried yet is the tapes and I am seriously considering getting those,too, since I have heard such positive things about them. The main thing is to keep trying things to see what works for you since we are all different. We have each other on these boards as the doctors are at a loss as to what to do for us. It takes people who actually live the life that give us hope and direction. Now, I am looking forward to getting back on the calcium and back to what is normal for me again. Together, we can make a difference in our lives and the lives of others. Good luck on your journey to better days.







GadJett


----------



## LNAPE

dmart said:


> LindaNeed a bit of calcium advice. Been taking half a tablet 3 times a day with food for the last week.I have noticed less urgancy in the mornings, but Iam still a bit loose but not as loose as before(if you know what i mean!). I want to up the dose should i have 3 whole tabs a day or would i better just upping one of the doses to a whole tablet. If so which is best, i was thinking the morning one??? The other thing i have noticed is that my mouth is really dry, but I am bit worried if i drink too much water it might give me D, has anyone else has this? Thanks


If you are loose in the morning then you might want to take a full tablet at bedtime with a small snack and not at dinner time. There is a long time between doses when you sleep so that might be best. It is the dose at night that will help in the morning because it has time to work over night. Dry mouth is not common as far as i know. If you are thirsty then go ahead and drink some water. Just be sure if it is bottled water it does not have magnesium. Linda


----------



## mattfraser

HiHave read recently about people taking calcium and them feeling alot better straight away which is fantastic news for them. My question is have some people felt worse before they get better?It's hard to describe my symtoms but i do suffer from horrible stomach aches since taking calcium!Bottled water - i drink alot of bottled water. Checked the label this morning and it has magnesium 11.6mg/l - this is not a great deal is it?CheersMatt


----------



## Gill58

mattfraser said:


> HiHave read recently about people taking calcium and them feeling alot better straight away which is fantastic news for them. My question is have some people felt worse before they get better?It's hard to describe my symtoms but i do suffer from horrible stomach aches since taking calcium!Bottled water - i drink alot of bottled water. Checked the label this morning and it has magnesium 11.6mg/l - this is not a great deal is it?CheersMatt


----------



## Gill58

mattfraser said:


> HiHave read recently about people taking calcium and them feeling alot better straight away which is fantastic news for them. My question is have some people felt worse before they get better?It's hard to describe my symtoms but i do suffer from horrible stomach aches since taking calcium!Bottled water - i drink alot of bottled water. Checked the label this morning and it has magnesium 11.6mg/l - this is not a great deal is it?CheersMatt


----------



## Gill58

In France they give formula made with a brand of bottled water (Hepar) which helps with constipation - my baby grandson was very constipated on his formula but when the water was changed he had completely normal BMs - I am sure if you changed your bottled water brand you would find a difference.Good luck (and appologies if I have messed up this reply - I am not very computer litterate and think I have been hitting the reply button too many times!!)


----------



## Prudy

Do you drink that water cause you like it..or to hydrate you ??? I wouldn't drink any water that had things added to it.. Sports drinks.. or those vitamin waters.. Good plain water is all you need really... why does it need additives it just adds to the cost of it??? I drank one bottle of Dasaini Water on my way to my son's last year and had diarrhea the next day.. it wasn't until I read the label that I put two and two together... it had magnesium in it.. I was taking the Caltrate Plus at the time which also had magnesium in it so that and the extra magnesium did me a dirty..It was at that point I had to switch to the plain calcium with D... Now I only drink one kind of bottled water.. or I filter my own tap water and drink it.. Sure if you drink tons of water it can cause diarrhea.. it is the perfect lubricator!!! What do they tell you when you are constipated.. eat lots of fiber and drink more water..







Get to learn what your body needs.. listen to it.. how much water is right for you.. then when you find out.. drink it.. there will be days you need more.. and some when you need less.. You body will tell you when it is dehydrated.. your tummy may feel a little queasy.. and you will feel dry.. once you drink some water the nausea may go away.. We with D tend to stay away from drinking and eating when we have the D.. and then note we have cramps.. nausea..dizzy.. sometimes that is a sign of dehydration.. We all do it.. thinking why add to the misery.. right?? But our bodies need water.. food we can do without for awhile.. but water is very necessary.. just make sure to drink the right kind...


----------



## LNAPE

Gill58,Calcium comes in many different combinations. You need calcium carbonate with Vitamin D. This will upset the stomach if you do not take it with food. You need to start slow and take it with food 4 or 5 hours apart starting with 1/2 tablet. You may feel indigestion or gas but in about 3 days this is gone. It is worth it trust me to have this for a few days rather than the diarrhea. Once you get through the adjustment period and find a regular dose that works for you the calcium does not cause the pain anylonger.Linda


----------



## overitnow

As an additional benefit of Calcium with D, this from Medscape:Calcium Plus Vitamin D May Have a Small Effect on Preventing Weight Gain CME/CENews Author: Laurie Barclay, MDCME Author: Désirée Lie, MD, MSEdRelease Date: May 15, 2007; Valid for credit through May 15, 2008May 15, 2007 - Calcium and vitamin D supplementation have a small effect on preventing weight gain in postmenopausal women, primarily in those with inadequate calcium intakes, according to the results of a randomized double-blind trial published in the May 14 issue of the Archives of Internal Medicine...The full artical at: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/556469?src=mpMark


----------



## IceManTX

I've been trying the probiotics and Caltrate since Saturday evening and I actually think it is helping. My stools have been formed and only one trip to the camode in the mornings which is very exciting.Since my main problems occur in the morning I've been taking a full calcium tab with lunch and another one with dinner. So far this seems to be working.THANKS!


----------



## LNAPE

IceManTX said:


> I've been trying the probiotics and Caltrate since Saturday evening and I actually think it is helping. My stools have been formed and only one trip to the camode in the mornings which is very exciting.Since my main problems occur in the morning I've been taking a full calcium tab with lunch and another one with dinner. So far this seems to be working.THANKS!


IceManTX,Thanks for the report on your calcium attempt. One suggestion if this program does not hold for you then maybe one calcium at bedtime with a small snack will do the trick. Taking one at bedtime if you have morning trouble is better so you do not have so many hours between your dose like dinner at 6 until morning is a long time. So bedtime until morning is a shorter time and may work if what your are doing now should fail you.Linda


----------



## IceManTX

I was thinking about that as well. We usually eat pretty late (around 8pm or later) every night so I was hoping it would work. But if not I'm usually up past midnight so I could snack later if needed.


----------



## anniemac

Hi again, I think I have hit the jackpot! you have given me new hope-tomorrow, I will buy the caltrate, & try it! thank you. I had no idea about any of this, I am so pleased I came here & read what you have tried. at present the doc is giving me 30mg. codeine 3 times a day, for the D. but as you know, i cant take that for very long, it is addictive! no other suggestions were offered to me-from a G.I. specialist!! wish me luck guys!


----------



## LNAPE

anniemac,Welcome to the board and please feel free to email me if you need help with the calcium. Be sure to get the correct form of calcium (calcium carbonate) and follow the instructions as close as you can for the best result.Linda


----------



## Chelc124

Hey Linda, quick question....is Calcium safe to take with birth control, or will the calcium soak it up?


----------



## LNAPE

Chelc124 said:


> Hey Linda, quick question....is Calcium safe to take with birth control, or will the calcium soak it up?


I have not read anything about calcium soaking up the BC pills. If you worry about this then take the BC pill at least one hour before or 4 hours after taking a calcium. This is what needs to be done when a person is on thyroid meds.Linda


----------



## Isabel

Hi Linda,I am trying the calcium as well. I haven't seen any Caltrate 600 Plus D brand here in Warsaw yet so I bought a different kind. It has sorbitol and I read earlier that it's a trigger? Is there like a limit to the sorbitol amount or should the calcium be absolutely sorbitol-free?Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prudy

I would determine if it isn't bothering you now, then the amount of sorbitol isn't anything to worry about at this point.. I would though be careful of eating anything or chewing gum, {sugar free candy too}.. that has it in it.. this may cause an affect...


----------



## LNAPE

Isabel said:


> Hi Linda,I am trying the calcium as well. I haven't seen any Caltrate 600 Plus D brand here in Warsaw yet so I bought a different kind. It has sorbitol and I read earlier that it's a trigger? Is there like a limit to the sorbitol amount or should the calcium be absolutely sorbitol-free?Thanks in advance!


You only need to find calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d 400IU. It does not need to be the Caltrate Brand name. Good luck and let us know if you need help.Linda


----------



## 14480

Calcium has really helped me so much. I have never had a problem with the CA, MG, and D mix though... I just make sure that is ALL that is in them and that they come from vegetarian sources.. I get mine at the natural foods store. But I know it helps me because I take it once at night, and once in the morning, and if I ever skip a dose, I have issues the next day. I think it's good for all women to take calcium ESPECIALLY if you are on birth control as someone just asked about, because some hormones (progesterone) can decrease bone density, and it has NO effect on the birth control's efficiency.


----------



## Prudy

What Isabel is meaning is that the sorbitol is part of the ingredients of products that makes up the inert ingredients of the tablets.. aside from the Calcium... these are the things they use as binding agents.. these also make up what is in the caplets.. When I buy any.. I read the label to see what is in them.. I want ones with the least additives.... Right now I have one brand I am buying and it isn't causing me any problems.. I have had cases where they either stopped making the brand.. or changed the make-up as in the Caltrate where it did affect me.. hence I had to change brands... some of us are super sensitive in areas like that..


----------



## Sandy43

I was so thrilled (hopeful) by reading this thread last night that I bought Caltrate this morning on my way into work. Had a nutrition bar that I've had in the past (because breakfast is unfortunately not my strong point), some water and popped my first pill then and there (took a whole instead of a half because I skimmed too much through the thread to see those details - my bad!). At lunch I did the same - whole pill. This evening I will do the same, even thoough I've read about the half-pill suggestions. The reason I'm sticking to the whole pill is because I've not had any issues with gas or cramping (this is VERY surprising to me). The other VERY surprising thing to me is, although I had my morning episode, I had no issues at work, and no issues all evening. No D! Just the mere fact I've not had to sit on the pot tonight is nothing short of amazing! I had no idea I would see it work this fast (maybe my body is just loving the calcuim and it's telling me to keep it coming lol).I hope this does not turn into C, if so, it will seem that I will need to adjust the amount I take. All I am thinking about right now is the business party I have to go to tomorrow night (right at my evening rush hour to the bath room). No way out of it, I HAVE to be there. I will not let it worry me though, if I do, I fear the anxiety of being there and hoping for "control" will cause issues.... just from the anxiety... so I REFUSE to worry I will post an update after a couple weeks as to my progress!Sandy


----------



## LNAPE

Sandy43 said:


> I was so thrilled (hopeful) by reading this thread last night that I bought Caltrate this morning on my way into work. Had a nutrition bar that I've had in the past (because breakfast is unfortunately not my strong point), some water and popped my first pill then and there (took a whole instead of a half because I skimmed too much through the thread to see those details - my bad!). At lunch I did the same - whole pill. This evening I will do the same, even thoough I've read about the half-pill suggestions. The reason I'm sticking to the whole pill is because I've not had any issues with gas or cramping (this is VERY surprising to me). The other VERY surprising thing to me is, although I had my morning episode, I had no issues at work, and no issues all evening. No D! Just the mere fact I've not had to sit on the pot tonight is nothing short of amazing! I had no idea I would see it work this fast (maybe my body is just loving the calcuim and it's telling me to keep it coming lol).I hope this does not turn into C, if so, it will seem that I will need to adjust the amount I take. All I am thinking about right now is the business party I have to go to tomorrow night (right at my evening rush hour to the bath room). No way out of it, I HAVE to be there. I will not let it worry me though, if I do, I fear the anxiety of being there and hoping for "control" will cause issues.... just from the anxiety... so I REFUSE to worry I will post an update after a couple weeks as to my progress!Sandy


Sandy,Well great news for you and welcome to the board. If you have issues with gas or indigestion with the full tablet simethicone would be of help. Do not just take any gas or indigestion med check for magnesium content and if it had that do not take it. I take 3 full tablets every day and if I should get a little backed up I can stop for once dose until I go or 2 if needed. If you should have an episode it is usually one time event and not the pain and suffering as before the calcium. Let us know how you are.Linda


----------



## Melinda

Hello,I was wondering if anyone who has started on the Calcium tablets (Caltrate 600mg) have had any problems with nausea?I am wondering if it was this, as I have only taken my first half dose tonight, but do feel somewhat ill. I did take it with dinner.I do have this trouble with many tablets - but will stick with the calcium and see if it settles tomorrow.Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

Melinda said:


> Hello,I was wondering if anyone who has started on the Calcium tablets (Caltrate 600mg) have had any problems with nausea?I am wondering if it was this, as I have only taken my first half dose tonight, but do feel somewhat ill. I did take it with dinner.I do have this trouble with many tablets - but will stick with the calcium and see if it settles tomorrow.Thanks.


Indigestion and gas can be a problem for the first 3 days. If you take something for that do not take anything with magnesium in it like maalox. You can take simethicone if you need something.This should pass. Have you had your gall bladder checked.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Before I started my routine with calcium.. I always had trouble taking calcium before.. it always gave me indigestion.. big time.. so I would stop it.. I tried so many supplements for arthritis and joint pains.. but the calcium always hit with it's nausea so I would quit... When I read this board and found out how it could help with my IBS... and if it worked... I would stick it out.. and I did.. There was a little indigestion at first.. but that soon went away.. I take it as I eat my food.. so there is something in my stomach when I swallow it.. Once in awhile I may get a little gas.. but that passes.. LOL...pssssssst..... The controlling in the symptoms were and are worth anything else in my thinking...So hopefully this is just an initial feeling from starting to take them.. and once your system is used to it all will be fine..


----------



## springfever

Hey Linda! I just found this board, and as soon as I read that calcium can help I ran out and got some (Jamieson brand), I just started it today. But.. I looked at the ingredients and it says 650 mg of Elemental Calcium, "from a highly absorbable natural calcium complex of carbonate, citrate, fumarate, malate, succinate, and glutamate. And 200 mg of Vit. D. Will this "elemental" calcium help?? or should I go get Caltrate? I'm worried I bought the wrong one! thanks so much!Victoria


----------



## veryrednow

Have been taking calcium along with my other meds for a few weeks now and thought it was working. I stopped taking my amitriptyline as that was the drug i had been on the shortest time and was making me so sleepy, i hoped it was the calcium that had given IBS D relief but now im not so sure as from the second day of not taking amitriptyline the IBS D has started to come back, not as bad as it was but still not as good as when takin Amitriptyline.Anyone else found this kind of thing happen? is calcium really not working for me?


----------



## LNAPE

springfever said:


> Hey Linda! I just found this board, and as soon as I read that calcium can help I ran out and got some (Jamieson brand), I just started it today. But.. I looked at the ingredients and it says 650 mg of Elemental Calcium, "from a highly absorbable natural calcium complex of carbonate, citrate, fumarate, malate, succinate, and glutamate. And 200 mg of Vit. D. Will this "elemental" calcium help?? or should I go get Caltrate? I'm worried I bought the wrong one! thanks so much!Victoria


Victoria,I think you may have bought the wrong calcium. You have calcium citrate which more of this gets absorbed for bone health. You want calcium carbonate with vitamin D. This does not have to be the Caltrate Brand. A store brand will work. Good Luck and let me know if I can help. Email me if you want.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

veryrednow said:


> Have been taking calcium along with my other meds for a few weeks now and thought it was working. I stopped taking my amitriptyline as that was the drug i had been on the shortest time and was making me so sleepy, i hoped it was the calcium that had given IBS D relief but now im not so sure as from the second day of not taking amitriptyline the IBS D has started to come back, not as bad as it was but still not as good as when takin Amitriptyline.Anyone else found this kind of thing happen? is calcium really not working for me?


Every thing you take has side effects and whenever you make a change you will suffer different results. DO not give up though and you may need to increase the calcium a bit or change the timing of the dose. Tell me what you are doing and maybe I can offer some help.Linda


----------



## springfever

LNAPE said:


> Victoria,I think you may have bought the wrong calcium. You have calcium citrate which more of this gets absorbed for bone health. You want calcium carbonate with vitamin D. This does not have to be the Caltrate Brand. A store brand will work. Good Luck and let me know if I can help. Email me if you want.Linda


Thank you!! I'm going to go get some calcium carbonate tomorrow!Another question, how long before I can tell if it's working or not? like if I take it for a week and it doesnt do anything, does that mean it won't help me at all?


----------



## Isabel

Thank you Prudy and Linda for answering my question 2 weeks ago.The day before my trip, I found the caltrate brand so I did not have to worry about the sorbitol in it. It's been only 2 days since I started taking caltrate again so I am still hoping and waiting for some good result. I've been having diarrhea for 7 weeks now. I hope calcium will help me. I don't mind getting constipated, in fact, I am dreaming of getting constipated - for a change!


----------



## 15920

help!!! I need help. This place seems to be the only place I can ever get answers that make since so here goes. I have been on the calcium since last Feb. for the most part my bowels seem better I need to stay away from tomato sauce which I am doing. I am still so nauseted. and I just don't feel good. I have been really anxsious feeling so I went to the dr I thought it was maybe my thyroid since in the past thats how I feel but tests show its fine. I feel the best when I don't eat anything. In the past I have elminated lactose caffeine all carbonated beverages . I know that pop effects me I know I can't eat ice cream but all other lactose products are fine. I feel my problems are digestive. The dr gave me a prescription for prozac I am waiting to fill it. My gallbladder was removed in Oct of 2005. How long does it take to feel better? these are my daily symtomsnausashaky feeling/nervousstomache rolling /churninggeneral not feeling wellirritablelow energystomache pain dull acheI drink no pop very little coffee no fat no fastfood no storebought meals. I have tried cutting back on the calcium to 1/2 tablet at all meals this doesn't seem to matter. I am having one to two bowel movements a day not really diarhea. I take no vitamins and drink water not bottled.Any suggestions?


----------



## springfever

Isabel said:


> Thank you Prudy and Linda for answering my question 2 weeks ago.The day before my trip, I found the caltrate brand so I did not have to worry about the sorbitol in it. It's been only 2 days since I started taking caltrate again so I am still hoping and waiting for some good result. I've been having diarrhea for 7 weeks now. I hope calcium will help me. I don't mind getting constipated, in fact, *I am dreaming of getting constipated - for a change*!


I've been telling people that, they think I'm crazy. They just have no idea!!


----------



## Laladias

Hi everybody!I am new here, and so happy and glad to have found such a wonderful resource and help from you guys.I have IBS-D for about 4 years, but it wasn't until a year ago that I was officially diagnosed.I don't live in the USA (I'm actually a Brazilian living in Denmark) and it is a bit tricky to find info and support about IBS around here. I got really excited about this calcium help and will try to find it. I know (from searching online) it is not possible to get Caltrate 600 + D in Denmark, but may be possible to get it in Germany, which is pretty close. However, taking a look at the german caltrate, the embalage and the graphics on the product is pretty different from the American version; and does not inform the ingredients, other then Calcium 600 mg (75%) and Vitamin D 5 µg (100%).Does anyone know if this is the one I should be taking or I do need to know the other ingredients?!Any other tip on how to get the american caltrate 600 version from online stores that deliver worldwide?I appreciate your help in advance.Cheers,Camila


----------



## Prudy

Try eBay.. you should be able to find it there..


----------



## LNAPE

Laladias said:


> Hi everybody!I am new here, and so happy and glad to have found such a wonderful resource and help from you guys.I have IBS-D for about 4 years, but it wasn't until a year ago that I was officially diagnosed.I don't live in the USA (I'm actually a Brazilian living in Denmark) and it is a bit tricky to find info and support about IBS around here. I got really excited about this calcium help and will try to find it. I know (from searching online) it is not possible to get Caltrate 600 + D in Denmark, but may be possible to get it in Germany, which is pretty close. However, taking a look at the german caltrate, the embalage and the graphics on the product is pretty different from the American version; and does not inform the ingredients, other then Calcium 600 mg (75%) and Vitamin D 5 µg (100%).Does anyone know if this is the one I should be taking or I do need to know the other ingredients?!Any other tip on how to get the american caltrate 600 version from online stores that deliver worldwide?I appreciate your help in advance.Cheers,Camila


Camila,It looks like what you have should work if it is calcium carbonate. Give it a try and lwt me know what is happen when you take it. Start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days. If you take a full tablet at first you may suffer indigestion and gas if you start with a lower dose it is better.Linda


----------



## Laladias

LNAPE said:


> Camila,It looks like what you have should work if it is calcium carbonate. Linda


Hi Linda,Thanks for your reply. How do I know if it is calcium carbonate? Should it say in the product? It is hard having to buy these things online. But at the moment, I have no other resource.I'm actually wondering if taking calcium is appropriate in my case. I do not suffer from diarrhea on a daily base, but it does happens once in a while, like 2x a month, and it usually last about a day or two max. Other then that I have all the other symptoms of IBS - D , like, being at home a lot, afraid of going out, and all the other issues most of people in this forum have already reported. I do feel very frustrated and being controlled by the illness, however, I am tired of suffering from this and I am willing to find out ways I can live a decent life. I know there is no cure, but with extra and alternative resources, I know the situation can get a lot better.I was actually wondering, I read that you have been taking calcium for a long time and that has been a major difference in your life. So, that means that you no longer fear going out and carry on a pretty "normal" social life? Anyway, thank you so much for all the help!Camila


----------



## LNAPE

sherrid said:


> help!!! I need help. This place seems to be the only place I can ever get answers that make since so here goes. I have been on the calcium since last Feb. for the most part my bowels seem better I need to stay away from tomato sauce which I am doing. I am still so nauseted. and I just don't feel good. I have been really anxsious feeling so I went to the dr I thought it was maybe my thyroid since in the past thats how I feel but tests show its fine. I feel the best when I don't eat anything. In the past I have elminated lactose caffeine all carbonated beverages . I know that pop effects me I know I can't eat ice cream but all other lactose products are fine. I feel my problems are digestive. The dr gave me a prescription for prozac I am waiting to fill it. My gallbladder was removed in Oct of 2005. How long does it take to feel better? these are my daily symtomsnausashaky feeling/nervousstomache rolling /churninggeneral not feeling wellirritablelow energystomache pain dull acheI drink no pop very little coffee no fat no fastfood no storebought meals. I have tried cutting back on the calcium to 1/2 tablet at all meals this doesn't seem to matter. I am having one to two bowel movements a day not really diarhea. I take no vitamins and drink water not bottled.Any suggestions?


I know it may sound stupid but having the gb removed can cause just what you are having. Maybe I can help tweek your calcium so it can help you better. You may just not be doing it right. Email me if you like with what your are taking and how often and how your day goes and I will see if I can help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Laladias said:


> Hi Linda,Thanks for your reply. How do I know if it is calcium carbonate? Should it say in the product? It is hard having to buy these things online. But at the moment, I have no other resource.I'm actually wondering if taking calcium is appropriate in my case. I do not suffer from diarrhea on a daily base, but it does happens once in a while, like 2x a month, and it usually last about a day or two max. Other then that I have all the other symptoms of IBS - D , like, being at home a lot, afraid of going out, and all the other issues most of people in this forum have already reported. I do feel very frustrated and being controlled by the illness, however, I am tired of suffering from this and I am willing to find out ways I can live a decent life. I know there is no cure, but with extra and alternative resources, I know the situation can get a lot better.I was actually wondering, I read that you have been taking calcium for a long time and that has been a major difference in your life. So, that means that you no longer fear going out and carry on a pretty "normal" social life? Anyway, thank you so much for all the help!CamilaYes I have suffered from diarrhea attacks for 2 years then started calcium almost 9 years ago now and I do live a very normal life> I would not go out of the hours before and if i HAD to I would not eat anything to make it through and this only makes you feel worse not eatning.I ake 3 pills a day with my meals and I do eat out pretty frequently but never eat from salad bars or lettuce when eating out. Small amounts of tomato sauce is just fine not a lot.Your bottle should say calcium carbonate for the kind of calcium. NOT CALCIUM CITRATE.Linda


----------



## Isabel

Camila,Since Denmark is also close to Poland, you might try buying it in Poland. I am based in Warsaw and I was able to buy Caltrate Plus here. I also managed to buy calcium carbonate (Caltrate brand as well) in France.


----------



## springfever

Linda,So I've been taking 1/2 caltrate 3 times a day for 2 or 3 days now, and last night i took my first whole pill, and i've had 2 whole pills today. I just had an episode, and I haven't noticed any change yet.







Does this mean there's no hope for me?? I was really hoping this would help and I'm a little discouraged after reading so many people say it made a difference right away.Thanks so much, Victoria


----------



## LNAPE

springfever said:


> Linda,So I've been taking 1/2 caltrate 3 times a day for 2 or 3 days now, and last night i took my first whole pill, and i've had 2 whole pills today. I just had an episode, and I haven't noticed any change yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean there's no hope for me?? I was really hoping this would help and I'm a little discouraged after reading so many people say it made a difference right away.Thanks so much, Victoria


Please don't give up yet. Are you taking the one that contains 50 mg of magnesium along with other minerals. If so you need to be sure you do not take them too close together. It should be at least 4 or 5 hours apart with food. You really need 3 a day in to get a good balance in the amount and timing of the calcium going through the system. It must be every day not just once and skip and so on. Do you have a certain time of day that is worse. Was the episode once and over not and all day event.Linda


----------



## springfever

LNAPE said:


> Please don't give up yet. Are you taking the one that contains 50 mg of magnesium along with other minerals. If so you need to be sure you do not take them too close together. It should be at least 4 or 5 hours apart with food. You really need 3 a day in to get a good balance in the amount and timing of the calcium going through the system. It must be every day not just once and skip and so on. Do you have a certain time of day that is worse. Was the episode once and over not and all day event.Linda


I'm taking Caltrate with Vitamin D. the only ingredients are Calcium carbonate, and Vitamin D.And I've been taking them 4-5 hours apart consistently. I had another episode last night after I posted last. I usually am worse at night/evening, but sometimes it comes in the afternoon. I usually have about a 2 hour episode (As in 2 hours of going back and forth to the bathroom for about 20-30 minutes at a time adn getting shorter as it tapers out) approx. every other day, then pain and dizziness and nausea for several hours after that. I sometimes take Peptobismol when i'm having an episode, and it seems to help settle things down a bit, definitely not completely though. Immodium doesn't work for me.. I'm also taking Buscopan, whcih i take before my meals with the calcium. I ALWAYS have to lie down after an episode, I'mjust exhausted and awful feeling for a few hours after. thanks agaiin!Victoria


----------



## LNAPE

springfever said:


> I'm taking Caltrate with Vitamin D. the only ingredients are Calcium carbonate, and Vitamin D.And I've been taking them 4-5 hours apart consistently. I had another episode last night after I posted last. I usually am worse at night/evening, but sometimes it comes in the afternoon. I usually have about a 2 hour episode (As in 2 hours of going back and forth to the bathroom for about 20-30 minutes at a time adn getting shorter as it tapers out) approx. every other day, then pain and dizziness and nausea for several hours after that. I sometimes take Peptobismol when i'm having an episode, and it seems to help settle things down a bit, definitely not completely though. Immodium doesn't work for me.. I'm also taking Buscopan, whcih i take before my meals with the calcium. I ALWAYS have to lie down after an episode, I'mjust exhausted and awful feeling for a few hours after. thanks agaiin!Victoria


Some info on Buscopan: USES: This medication is used to relieve bladder or intestinal spasms.HOW TO USE: Take as directed. The usual maximum number of tablets per day is 6. Swallow tablets whole with a glass of water. Take at least one hour before antacids or certain anti-diarrhea drugs (e.g., kaolin-pectin type).SIDE EFFECTS: Constipation, dry mouth, trouble urinating, or nausea could occur. If these continue or are bothersome, notify your doctor promptly. Very unlikely but report: rash, itching, swelling of the hands or feet, trouble breathing, increased pulse, dizziness, diarrhea, vision problems, eye pain. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist.As you can see taking Buscopan with the calcium in not correct. Calcium can be considered as an antacid. Also some of the side effects can be diarrhea and nausea.How long have you been on this medication. I don't know if it might be wise maybe to stop it for a few days to see if this can be causing your problem. This must be okay with your doctor of course. I also don't know what you eat and lettuce and acid foods and drinks are not good for most of us with gall bladders removed it only adds more acid to the stomach/LindaLinda


----------



## springfever

LNAPE said:


> Some info on Buscopan: USES: This medication is used to relieve bladder or intestinal spasms.HOW TO USE: Take as directed. The usual maximum number of tablets per day is 6. Swallow tablets whole with a glass of water. Take at least one hour before antacids or certain anti-diarrhea drugs (e.g., kaolin-pectin type).SIDE EFFECTS: Constipation, dry mouth, trouble urinating, or nausea could occur. If these continue or are bothersome, notify your doctor promptly. Very unlikely but report: rash, itching, swelling of the hands or feet, trouble breathing, increased pulse, dizziness, diarrhea, vision problems, eye pain. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist.As you can see taking Buscopan with the calcium in not correct. Calcium can be considered as an antacid. Also some of the side effects can be diarrhea and nausea.How long have you been on this medication. I don't know if it might be wise maybe to stop it for a few days to see if this can be causing your problem. This must be okay with your doctor of course. I also don't know what you eat and lettuce and acid foods and drinks are not good for most of us with gall bladders removed it only adds more acid to the stomach/LindaLinda


Well, my doctor prescribed Buscopan to try and treat my D, I had it a while before I started the drug!and how should I take the medicine then? I know to takethe calcium right before a meal, but when should i take the buscopan? after a meal? or on an empty stomach? I barely eat anything these days! mostly just noodles (japanese style), or toast. Some meat and eggs, very little fruits or veggies, and nothing greasy.


----------



## Prudy

You can take it an hour before the calcium or wait four hours after the calcium and take it.. I would have to say if you were taking it for spasms of the intestines.. an hour before a meal would probably be the best ... that would give it a chance to begin it work .... for you to eat in comfort.. It may be worth a try.. then give the calcium a good chance taking it with your meals... and see how things go from that point.. a few days isn't really enough time to tell you need to give your system a chance to adjust to it... It may not be instant relief .... Many of us felt better ... in some respect... but it took some adjusting to it and what worked for some of us.. And to be honest.. some days.. it is still an adjustment... depending on things.... You just work with it... just like any other medication... fine tune it to your needs.... and success..


----------



## LNAPE

springfever said:


> Well, my doctor prescribed Buscopan to try and treat my D, I had it a while before I started the drug!and how should I take the medicine then? I know to takethe calcium right before a meal, but when should i take the buscopan? after a meal? or on an empty stomach? I barely eat anything these days! mostly just noodles (japanese style), or toast. Some meat and eggs, very little fruits or veggies, and nothing greasy.


Another option would be to just stop the Buscopan because it is not helping and it has a lot of side effects that maybe making you feel the way you do and just try the calcium. This is your choice of course.Linda


----------



## springfever

LNAPE said:


> Another option would be to just stop the Buscopan because it is not helping and it has a lot of side effects that maybe making you feel the way you do and just try the calcium. This is your choice of course.Linda


yeah I might do that. I'll tell my doctor before I stop it though. an update: I haven't had a bm since monday.. which is crazy because I've been having D every other day for awhile. I'm not sure what's going on, I don't know if I'm going to have a giant D attack or what. The half tablets weren't enough for me, so I don't really want to cut back on the calcium.


----------



## Prudy

springfever said:


> yeah I might do that. I'll tell my doctor before I stop it though. an update: I haven't had a bm since monday.. which is crazy because I've been having D every other day for awhile. I'm not sure what's going on, I don't know if I'm going to have a giant D attack or what. The half tablets weren't enough for me, so I don't really want to cut back on the calcium.


When I started to adjust to taking the whole tabs I too went through a constipation phase.. I upped my water and then started taking a fiber supplement and it settled down.. It may be that the half tabs weren't enough coupled with your other pill but now both are working too well..for you..


----------



## Mary:::)))

I am so excited to finally find this post....I have been suffering so much with daily D for 5 years and now a fissure........I am going to start taking this supplement in hopes to finally get it under control......I also have no gallbladder and I hope this can work for me too ::







))Mary::







))


----------



## 20784

hi....I was wondering where I can buy clatrate in london uk??? do they have it at oots orholland and barrett? I used to live in australia and they had it at the chemist there.....does caltrate make the stools more formed, ut does it also reduce the number of times one has to go tot heloo?thanks so much


----------



## Mary:::)))

Kimsta......I bet you could google it and buy some over the internet......After I read this last night my Husband ran out and bought some for me.....I took one last night and it is almost 10 am and I haven't gone once yet.....by this time I would have already gone 4-5 times.......I hope this works I really do ::







))Mary::







))


----------



## LNAPE

kimsta,There are some who have been able to find it at Holland and Barrett that I know of. It does firm up the stool and reduce the times you must go.Mary,Be careful not to start with too much and if you take a whole tablet to start you may have some gas and indigestion at first. It takes about 3 days to adjust to the calcium. You can use 1/2 tablet taken with your food at least 4 or 5 hours apart for the first 3 days and then see where you are. You can then increase it if needed.I am here to help if you need it.Linda


----------



## Mary:::)))

Thanks Linda.............I took a whole one last night and was so fine this am then had a normal bm.........but then later the bile bm came back........I know it will probabley take a couple days and I did fine....it didn't upset my stomach at all....no gas.........I just want the bile to stop.........and I don't understand how I can have a completely normal bm then go have bile?Mary::







))


----------



## LNAPE

Mary,You cannot just take one a day you must take 3 doses a day whether it is 1/2 or a full tablet. It works it way through the body in about 4 or 5 hours and then you need another to keep it soaking up the bile.Linda


----------



## Appy

Linda,I want to extend my heartfelt thanks to you and everyone else on this board. I was one of the no doubt countless "lurkers" on this board before I finally signed up to post today. I have been reading the posts for months and months, taking solace in all the hints, compassion, empathy, etc that we IBS'ers gain from one another. Mostly, I find myself just relieved to know so many other folks have gone through what I have. I have been an IBS sufferer for a very long time (off and on for about 30 years). Anyway, my main purpose for wanting to sign up to post was to thank you in particular, Linda. I have been doing the Calcium thing for several months now, and I am a NEW PERSON. Seriously, by reading and following your calcium advice/guidance, I have my life back. I'm almost to the point now where I don't fret about where the nearest bathroom is 24 hours a day. I am so grateful to have found this calcium control. And I figure there are so many other folks out there like me who have benefitted from your guidance but haven't written to tell you about it. I guess I just want you to know you are touching and changing more lives than you know about. I'm sad that more doctors don't advocate this -- perhaps they just don't know??? I wasted a LOT of years and went through a lot of emotional/physical turmoil (not to mention embarrassment) that could have been avoided had I only discovered this sooner! So, thank you Linda. And everyone else who wrote in with suggestions for what worked for them. Through all the advice, I was able to tweak my calcium dosages, as well as convert to the chewable Calcium Carbonate. The chewables cut my indigestion WAY down, so if anyone else is having a hard time with indigestion, heartburn, reflux, etc, give the chewables a try and see if they might work better for you. In gratitude,Appy


----------



## Mary:::)))

Thanks Linda......I must have missed that duh.........I will start taking the 3 a day.......I didn't have any problems with the whole one........if I do then I will switch it to 1/2.....I hope this works!Mary::







))


----------



## LNAPE

Appy said:


> Linda,I want to extend my heartfelt thanks to you and everyone else on this board. I was one of the no doubt countless "lurkers" on this board before I finally signed up to post today. I have been reading the posts for months and months, taking solace in all the hints, compassion, empathy, etc that we IBS'ers gain from one another. Mostly, I find myself just relieved to know so many other folks have gone through what I have. I have been an IBS sufferer for a very long time (off and on for about 30 years). Anyway, my main purpose for wanting to sign up to post was to thank you in particular, Linda. I have been doing the Calcium thing for several months now, and I am a NEW PERSON. Seriously, by reading and following your calcium advice/guidance, I have my life back. I'm almost to the point now where I don't fret about where the nearest bathroom is 24 hours a day. I am so grateful to have found this calcium control. And I figure there are so many other folks out there like me who have benefitted from your guidance but haven't written to tell you about it. I guess I just want you to know you are touching and changing more lives than you know about. I'm sad that more doctors don't advocate this -- perhaps they just don't know??? I wasted a LOT of years and went through a lot of emotional/physical turmoil (not to mention embarrassment) that could have been avoided had I only discovered this sooner! So, thank you Linda. And everyone else who wrote in with suggestions for what worked for them. Through all the advice, I was able to tweak my calcium dosages, as well as convert to the chewable Calcium Carbonate. The chewables cut my indigestion WAY down, so if anyone else is having a hard time with indigestion, heartburn, reflux, etc, give the chewables a try and see if they might work better for you. In gratitude,Appy


Appy,I am so glad you took the time to let me know just how well you are doing with the calcium and you are the one who keep me writing about this thing that seems so simple that it could not be what we have been needing for so long. I do get lots of private emails and messages from people who do not post but have had success just as you have had. To just be able to eat out and take a walk not worring the worst will happen. For someone who suffers with this you really don't feel like a normal person and you feel you are anti social when people want you to go places and you always have a excuse not to. Your one post has added to the list of good ideas. Using the chewable calcium helped you with less indigestion and gas and was easier for you to take. This is the only way we have been able to get this info out to all the people we have in the last nine years so I thank Jeff also for having this message board for us to pass along the info. Pass the info along to anyone you can and we will be here to help those who just want to lurk and not post also.Thanks for posting.Linda


----------



## Mary:::)))

OMG Linda...........I didn't have any bile D today OMG........I can't believe this.........I took 3 whole tabs today........I also have a fissure so the bile D was so so sos sossooo painful.....I had 3 normal completely normal bm's........I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Mary::







))


----------



## 23107

Hi LindaI ve been taking calcium for 8 weeks, and have had only two bad episodes in that time(which is a great improvment). I take a full tablet in the morning and late evening and half at lunch. I am still having 2 or 3 loose movements in the morning(not d but still loose enough to make it urgent). Do you think i should start taking 3 full tablets a day? My concern is the calcium box says not too exceed 2 tablets a day. Do you know of any problems this may cause? Thanks Deb


----------



## LNAPE

Mary,This is great news for you and remember you don't want to let yourself get constipated so keep a watch for that. You can always cut back to correct that if it happens.dmart,If you process calcium normally there is no harm in taking 3 full tablets a day. I have done that for nine years now and always when I have a blood test the calcium level comes back normal. When you take the calcium about 40% gets in the body to help with the bones and teeth and the rest is gotten rid of in you waste and that is the part that helps firm up the BM. So up the dose and it is not a problem.Linda


----------



## Wotan

cookies4marilyn said:


> Linda - This is for those who keep asking about
> the calcium, I have brought up your
> original post - if there is anything
> you want to update or change, then
> just post this entry and cut and
> paste it into the reply, and I will remove
> this section - I am going give this topic link
> to those who inquire. If you want to
> make a new thread yourself - please feel
> free and I can delete this one - I am wondering,
> since we have so many
> inquiries about the calcium - would
> you or the folks here like me to make
> this a featured thread at the top?
> Just let me know! ~ Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> This is what has helped me for
> more than 7 years (since 1998) with almost
> daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA.
> Calcium is known to be constipating
> so if you are that IBS type do not
> take it. Here is the what and how
> to take the calcium information
> if you suffer from DIARRHEA
> Calcium is an OTC supplement
> we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.
> 
> When you take calcium about 40%
> of the dose gets to the bones
> the rest is eliminated in our
> waste. The calcium goes to the
> intestines and soaks up excess
> fluids and binds them together
> and they are gotten rid of in our waste.
> 
> This is a process that can be
> continued by taking the calcium
> carbonate on a regular basis thus
> giving a more formed BM.
> 
> There is calcium carbonate which
> helps us with DIARRHEA and there
> is calcium citrate which is more
> easily absorbed by the body and
> gets to the bones.
> 
> A lot of the calcium supplements
> contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium
> to magnesium. Magnesium is not
> helpful for us with DIARRHEA only
> causing more in most cases.
> So do not purchase this combination.
> It will only make things worse.
> 
> The dose to take is different for everyone.
> I must take 3 a day one at each meal and
> it does not make a difference if I take it
> before during or after just take it regularly.
> 
> The most success has come for using
> any formula of calcium supplement
> that is like Caltrate 600 Plus
> with Vitamin D and Minerals in the
> purple and white box.
> 
> I hope this will help anyone wishing
> to try it and I am always here to
> answer any questions for you. I have
> a lot of feed back form many users.
> 
> There are other things to consider.
> If you take any other meds check
> the side effects and also check
> with the pharmacist to see it
> taking calcium will interfere
> with you other medications and
> how you might take them.
> 
> The only side effect is at the
> beginning of taking the calcium
> you may have some gas or indigestion but
> this usually goes away soon after
> taking a regular dose for a few days
> as your body adjusts to the added calcium.
> 
> Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with
> each meal will lessen this problem
> and it may be enough to control
> the DIARRHEA attacks without making
> you constipated. Constipation can be
> a problem so be careful not to take too much.
> 
> I had my gall bladder removed in
> 1976 and from that time on I had
> suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA.
> Went through a lot of test but
> nothing else could be found.
> 
> I took many of the meds for bowel
> spasms and cramps over the years but
> nothing ever seemed to help. I started to
> take a calcium supplement to help prevent
> bone loss in later years and from the
> first day I felt relief. I was pretty
> much a prisoner to the bathroom or had
> to go without eating to be able to
> leave the house.
> 
> I must take 1 tablet with each meal
> and the DIARRHEA does not come back
> if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.
> 
> The way it works is the calcium
> carbonate it a binder and when you
> take it only about 40% of the calcium
> gets to the bones and the rest is gotten
> rid of in our waste. During the
> process it gets to the intestines
> and soaks up excess bile and water and helps
> give a more solid BM. Now that you
> have no gall bladder the bile fluid
> goes directly into the intestines and
> causes irritation and DIARRHEA.
> The calcium carbonate soaks this
> up and no more DIARRHEA.
> It works great for a lot of us and you
> just have to take the calcium regularly
> and do not miss.
> 
> I started with Caltrate 600 Plus
> with vitamin d and minerals and
> it does seem to make a difference
> in the ingredients of calcium...
> This one seems to do the best job
> for most. You can buy other store
> brands of calcium with the same
> ingredients that work just as
> well but they need to have the
> same ingredients. I get Member's
> Mark Brand from Sam's Club you
> get 300 tablets for 8.99.
> 
> Let me know if you need more help.
> 
> You won't be sorry if you try it.
> I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet
> with each meal at first this may
> be enough to control the diarrhea
> if not in a few days up the dose
> to 1 tablet with each meal. The
> side effect is constipation so
> if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.
> 
> It is important to use a calcium
> that is as much alike as the
> Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:
> 
> Vitamin D 200 IU
> Calcium 500 or 600 MG (
> This should be calcium carbonate form)
> Magnesium 40 MG
> (No more than this amount
> because magnesium will cause you
> to have DIARRHEA but because calcium
> is constipating the magnesium helps
> to counter act that effect)
> Zinc 7.5 MG
> Copper 1 MG
> Manganese 1.8 MG
> Boron 250 MCG.
> 
> There are other brands with the same
> ingredients so get something as close
> as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet
> with each meal and in a few days if
> this is not enough to control your
> DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet
> with each meal. If you feel you are
> becoming constipated the cut back on the dose.
> 
> It has been working since the first day
> I started taking it July 1998 and as
> long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount
> I must take it may be different for you)
> I remain DIARRHEA free.
> No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.
> 
> The dose you take with each meal is
> not the dose that is helping you at
> that meal it is the prior ones that
> have time to works their way through
> you system to soak up excess bile
> and water in the intestines.
> 
> It also works for those of you who
> still have the gall bladder.
> 
> It is worth a try.
> Take Care,
> 
> Linda
> 
> edited to change years of success!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================


To Linda & all others who've rtied the calcium, First off--thank God i found this forum! My latest IBS flare up started --early May---I had my "trust" Librax w me & started on that--this time--it had no effect! I get up early --6 AM...every day--& go to the bathroom...3 to 5 times within 35-45 minutes---loose BM. Then, I'm finished for the day(IF it is real bad I take one Immodium tab-that really helps)---but again---the Librax seems to have lost its "umph"!--Anyway--this morning --went out & bought bottle of OS-CAL (Calcium Carbonate 500 mg...w Vit. D--to help Calcium absorbtion)--I took my first dose rt away--about 10 AM---OK--now, I ask---how often should I take it? Onece or twice a day? Also, ABOUT -- how long before i notice any effect? I mean, what is your expeience w Calcium? Please--someone--anyone, get back. Thanks to all---Wotan


----------



## Mary:::)))

OMG Linda...........I had only 2 normal bm's today.....I am thanking God for finally finding your post although I am still a wounded souldier I know I can heal this fissure now so painful and picture having burning bile D on top of a huge open wound....I hope I can heal it in a month but if I don't I will get the surgery and know an Angel from God was sent to help me which is you!Mary::







))


----------



## Wotan

cookies4marilyn said:


> Linda - This is for those who keep asking about
> the calcium, I have brought up your
> original post - if there is anything
> you want to update or change, then
> just post this entry and cut and
> paste it into the reply, and I will remove
> this section - I am going give this topic link
> to those who inquire. If you want to
> make a new thread yourself - please feel
> free and I can delete this one - I am wondering,
> since we have so many
> inquiries about the calcium - would
> you or the folks here like me to make
> this a featured thread at the top?
> Just let me know! ~ Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> This is what has helped me for
> more than 7 years (since 1998) with almost
> daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA.
> Calcium is known to be constipating
> so if you are that IBS type do not
> take it. Here is the what and how
> to take the calcium information
> if you suffer from DIARRHEA
> Calcium is an OTC supplement
> we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.
> 
> When you take calcium about 40%
> of the dose gets to the bones
> the rest is eliminated in our
> waste. The calcium goes to the
> intestines and soaks up excess
> fluids and binds them together
> and they are gotten rid of in our waste.
> 
> This is a process that can be
> continued by taking the calcium
> carbonate on a regular basis thus
> giving a more formed BM.
> 
> There is calcium carbonate which
> helps us with DIARRHEA and there
> is calcium citrate which is more
> easily absorbed by the body and
> gets to the bones.
> 
> A lot of the calcium supplements
> contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium
> to magnesium. Magnesium is not
> helpful for us with DIARRHEA only
> causing more in most cases.
> So do not purchase this combination.
> It will only make things worse.
> 
> The dose to take is different for everyone.
> I must take 3 a day one at each meal and
> it does not make a difference if I take it
> before during or after just take it regularly.
> 
> The most success has come for using
> any formula of calcium supplement
> that is like Caltrate 600 Plus
> with Vitamin D and Minerals in the
> purple and white box.
> 
> I hope this will help anyone wishing
> to try it and I am always here to
> answer any questions for you. I have
> a lot of feed back form many users.
> 
> There are other things to consider.
> If you take any other meds check
> the side effects and also check
> with the pharmacist to see it
> taking calcium will interfere
> with you other medications and
> how you might take them.
> 
> The only side effect is at the
> beginning of taking the calcium
> you may have some gas or indigestion but
> this usually goes away soon after
> taking a regular dose for a few days
> as your body adjusts to the added calcium.
> 
> Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with
> each meal will lessen this problem
> and it may be enough to control
> the DIARRHEA attacks without making
> you constipated. Constipation can be
> a problem so be careful not to take too much.
> 
> I had my gall bladder removed in
> 1976 and from that time on I had
> suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA.
> Went through a lot of test but
> nothing else could be found.
> 
> I took many of the meds for bowel
> spasms and cramps over the years but
> nothing ever seemed to help. I started to
> take a calcium supplement to help prevent
> bone loss in later years and from the
> first day I felt relief. I was pretty
> much a prisoner to the bathroom or had
> to go without eating to be able to
> leave the house.
> 
> I must take 1 tablet with each meal
> and the DIARRHEA does not come back
> if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.
> 
> The way it works is the calcium
> carbonate it a binder and when you
> take it only about 40% of the calcium
> gets to the bones and the rest is gotten
> rid of in our waste. During the
> process it gets to the intestines
> and soaks up excess bile and water and helps
> give a more solid BM. Now that you
> have no gall bladder the bile fluid
> goes directly into the intestines and
> causes irritation and DIARRHEA.
> The calcium carbonate soaks this
> up and no more DIARRHEA.
> It works great for a lot of us and you
> just have to take the calcium regularly
> and do not miss.
> 
> I started with Caltrate 600 Plus
> with vitamin d and minerals and
> it does seem to make a difference
> in the ingredients of calcium...
> This one seems to do the best job
> for most. You can buy other store
> brands of calcium with the same
> ingredients that work just as
> well but they need to have the
> same ingredients. I get Member's
> Mark Brand from Sam's Club you
> get 300 tablets for 8.99.
> 
> Let me know if you need more help.
> 
> You won't be sorry if you try it.
> I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet
> with each meal at first this may
> be enough to control the diarrhea
> if not in a few days up the dose
> to 1 tablet with each meal. The
> side effect is constipation so
> if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.
> 
> It is important to use a calcium
> that is as much alike as the
> Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:
> 
> Vitamin D 200 IU
> Calcium 500 or 600 MG (
> This should be calcium carbonate form)
> Magnesium 40 MG
> (No more than this amount
> because magnesium will cause you
> to have DIARRHEA but because calcium
> is constipating the magnesium helps
> to counter act that effect)
> Zinc 7.5 MG
> Copper 1 MG
> Manganese 1.8 MG
> Boron 250 MCG.
> 
> There are other brands with the same
> ingredients so get something as close
> as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet
> with each meal and in a few days if
> this is not enough to control your
> DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet
> with each meal. If you feel you are
> becoming constipated the cut back on the dose.
> 
> It has been working since the first day
> I started taking it July 1998 and as
> long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount
> I must take it may be different for you)
> I remain DIARRHEA free.
> No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.
> 
> The dose you take with each meal is
> not the dose that is helping you at
> that meal it is the prior ones that
> have time to works their way through
> you system to soak up excess bile
> and water in the intestines.
> 
> It also works for those of you who
> still have the gall bladder.
> 
> It is worth a try.
> Take Care,
> 
> Linda
> 
> edited to change years of success!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================


Hi Linda, I took your advice. Yesterday morning went out & bought OS-CAL (Calcium Carbonate 500 mg w vit D.)- took one whole tablet after breakfast --1/2 tablet after dinner--Then.....1/2 tablet a bedtime w some pretzels.This morning just one BM! It was not loose. The stools were not totally "normal" (smaller than usual)--but, no "multiple BMs & not loose.-- Now--This morning after breakfast I took 1 again & follow the same regimen as yesterday--I'm gonna buy another bottle ASAP! Are the Gastroenterologists aware of this? I'm sure they are! When I see mine--July 19th---I'm gonna tell him--Thanks again, Linda--for the great "tip"----Kindest regards--Wotan (Robert)


----------



## 22468

Hi Linda;I have a couple questions re; the cal.carb. I just started the regimine on this past tues. & it seems I am having success. Yaaay...I have had a flare of microscopic colitis/IBS since last November. I tried going gluten free, w/no success, & the final thing the GI guy wanted to do was put me on a Leukemia drug which would depress my white blood count, & therefore depress my immune system. I didn't want to do that (obviously), so tried questran & entocort which I wasn't thrilled to try in the first place. Anyway it didn't work. I also tried some natural powders, (green food *& superseed) & that had many of my trigger foods in them...So the big "D" continued..So I stumbled across your recommendation & (was getting desperate at this point)thought I'm at my wits end w/this & would try it. So far, so good...My questions are; If this continues to work for me, if & when would I add vitamins & supplements to my regime? And what would I watch for as far as ingredients? I don't eat much, & am concerned I'm not getting enough vitamins, etc. Or won't I need to take any of them? I've read many of the pages of this thread, but haven't come across a post re; this issue..I probably missed it, but would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you so much for caring enough to offer your consulting w/all of us. Blessings;Luv...


----------



## Wotan

luvnature said:


> Hi Linda;I have a couple questions re; the cal.carb. I just started the regimine on this past tues. & it seems I am having success. Yaaay...I have had a flare of microscopic colitis/IBS since last November. I tried going gluten free, w/no success, & the final thing the GI guy wanted to do was put me on a Leukemia drug which would depress my white blood count, & therefore depress my immune system. I didn't want to do that (obviously), so tried questran & entocort which I wasn't thrilled to try in the first place. Anyway it didn't work. I also tried some natural powders, (green food *& superseed) & that had many of my trigger foods in them...So the big "D" continued..So I stumbled across your recommendation & (was getting desperate at this point)thought I'm at my wits end w/this & would try it. So far, so good...My questions are; If this continues to work for me, if & when would I add vitamins & supplements to my regime? And what would I watch for as far as ingredients? I don't eat much, & am concerned I'm not getting enough vitamins, etc. Or won't I need to take any of them? I've read many of the pages of this thread, but haven't come across a post re; this issue..I probably missed it, but would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you so much for caring enough to offer your consulting w/all of us. Blessings;Luv...


Hi luvnature, I'm sure Linda will respond when she gets the time. In the meantime--I'm also an IBS-D sufferer....& have a background in pre-med (before my teaching & writing career.)--I, too, just started the Calcium regimen--one day--& i had positive results.OK--re: your question--Calcium will not interact negatively w any multivitmin....or individual vitamin,..or mineral(in fact there is one supplement by a major vitamin Co.--that is a combo of--Calcium- Magnesium- & Zinc-I always took Magnesium daily---1.2 mg---because it helped w my irregular heart beats--but yesterday--stopped taking it till my flare up goes away--since Magnesium--has laxitive qualities.But--aside from Magnesium--feel free to take any multi vitamin--or individual vitamin or mineral--also--in a multi--the magnesium content is so low---it should not impasct you at all! Hope this helps--Get back......or e-mail me if you wish--Regards-- Wotan (Robert)


----------



## 22468

But--aside from Magnesium--feel free to take any multi vitamin--or individual vitamin or mineral--also--in a multi--the magnesium content is so low---it should not impasct you at all! Hope this helps--Get back......or e-mail me if you wish--Regards-- Wotan (Robert)[/quote]Hi Woton;Thanx for your input. I guess one more question would be; Should I wait any length of time after beginning the cal carb? ie; 3 days after, a week? Or isn't that pertinent? I'm surely praying for a lasting result from the calcium. 7mos. of the "D" is quite enough...







Again thank you & all good blessings to you;Luv...


----------



## LNAPE

luvnature said:


> Hi Linda;I have a couple questions re; the cal.carb. I just started the regimine on this past tues. & it seems I am having success. Yaaay...I have had a flare of microscopic colitis/IBS since last November. I tried going gluten free, w/no success, & the final thing the GI guy wanted to do was put me on a Leukemia drug which would depress my white blood count, & therefore depress my immune system. I didn't want to do that (obviously), so tried questran & entocort which I wasn't thrilled to try in the first place. Anyway it didn't work. I also tried some natural powders, (green food *& superseed) & that had many of my trigger foods in them...So the big "D" continued..So I stumbled across your recommendation & (was getting desperate at this point)thought I'm at my wits end w/this & would try it. So far, so good...My questions are; If this continues to work for me, if & when would I add vitamins & supplements to my regime? And what would I watch for as far as ingredients? I don't eat much, & am concerned I'm not getting enough vitamins, etc. Or won't I need to take any of them? I've read many of the pages of this thread, but haven't come across a post re; this issue..I probably missed it, but would appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you so much for caring enough to offer your consulting w/all of us. Blessings;Luv...


Luv,I sure am glad you did not do what your doctor advised you could have really messed up you body. And I too did feel as you when I was sick all the time with diarrhea and not eating many things I felt vitamins would help. DO NOT TAKE THEM. Vitamin a c e and magnesium in them will cause you more stomach upset and diarrhea. If you can get the calcium to work you will soon be able to eat a more balanced diet and there would be no need for the vitamins. Keep me posted on how you are. Remember this is no cure only a control and must be taken every day.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Wotan said:


> Hi luvnature, I'm sure Linda will respond when she gets the time. In the meantime--I'm also an IBS-D sufferer....& have a background in pre-med (before my teaching & writing career.)--I, too, just started the Calcium regimen--one day--& i had positive results.OK--re: your question--Calcium will not interact negatively w any multivitmin....or individual vitamin,..or mineral(in fact there is one supplement by a major vitamin Co.--that is a combo of--Calcium- Magnesium- & Zinc-I always took Magnesium daily---1.2 mg---because it helped w my irregular heart beats--but yesterday--stopped taking it till my flare up goes away--since Magnesium--has laxitive qualities.But--aside from Magnesium--feel free to take any multi vitamin--or individual vitamin or mineral--also--in a multi--the magnesium content is so low---it should not impasct you at all! Hope this helps--Get back......or e-mail me if you wish--Regards-- Wotan (Robert)


Robert,As you can see my post to LUV, indicates vitamins will not be a good idea. Vitamin A, C, E and magnesium even a small amount can cause you more diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 22468

LNAPE said:


> Luv,I sure am glad you did not do what your doctor advised you could have really messed up you body. And I too did feel as you when I was sick all the time with diarrhea and not eating many things I felt vitamins would help. DO NOT TAKE THEM. Vitamin a c e and magnesium in them will cause you more stomach upset and diarrhea. If you can get the calcium to work you will soon be able to eat a more balanced diet and there would be no need for the vitamins. Keep me posted on how you are. Remember this is no cure only a control and must be taken every day.Linda


Thank you Linda, I will keep faithful w/the calcium & slowly introduce other foods. I'm hoping that will work for me. BTW I do have GERD & take prilosec for that, so I do take the chewable calcium & that doesn't upset my stomach at all, where many non-chews do. I'm careful to space the prilosec so it doesn't interfere w/the calcium. Thanx for answering my questions so quickly..All good blessings to you;Luv


----------



## Prudy

Depending on which calcium you were taking looks like either the first or second one would be what you want.. What caltrate were you buying off ebay??? If it was the caltrate plus magnesium, zinc and vit D the first one would be your choice.. if you were just taking the calcium with just vit d then the second one would be what you want.. Maybe someone could make a sticky here of that site for you Brits, others too are looking for places to get it seems like ordering from there would solve that problem...BTW ordering from ebay is expensive for anyone.. but it is the postage that drives the cost up.. sometimes the postage is more than the item itself... sound nuts but very true... Then you have those who will charge shipping AND Handling... they may state it in the auction.. or pad the price.. ebay used to be a pleasant place to shop... but lately seems gouging postage turns people off..


----------



## LNAPE

I would go with the second one on the page because the first on looks like it has a ratio of 2 to 1 of calcium to magnesim and this one will give you too much magnesium. If the second one causes you constipation you need to cut the dose.Linda


----------



## 23107

LNAPE said:


> I would go with the second one on the page because the first on looks like it has a ratio of 2 to 1 of calcium to magnesim and this one will give you too much magnesium. If the second one causes you constipation you need to cut the dose.Linda


Hi sweetpinkpeasI ve been using the second one for the couple of months. Up to 3 full tablets a day but getting results. I looked into buying from ebay, but these did work out a lot cheaper.Deb


----------



## Mikala1

Hi,Well, after three years I'm back. I cherished every day I was IBS-D free and anxiety free but for the past year or so the panic attacks accompanied by IBS in full force have returned. I've been in denial because I felt like a failure, but I need to admit it that my life has been miserable. So, I'm turning to this wonderful support group again.I was on Celexa and it worked like a charm for a year. I was free of anxiety and IBS. I traveled without worry, and felt like I really had my life back. I was so grateful every morning I walked out the door to go to work and didn't think: Should I turn back just to make sure...? What if there's traffic? I loved hiking in the middle of nowhere without a bathroom im site, or traveling in the car after dinner not wondering if I'd make it back to the house in time.. Unfortunately, those days are now gone and I must face it. Celexa stopped working. My doctor switched me to 75 mg of effexor but I got fed up with it and the withdrawal was horrible. sorry for babbling. I have a question for LInda. I'm combining a wheat free diet with calcium and I'll see how that works. It's been about 10 days and I'm having mostly good days. (2-3 BM's a day and not all of them are D!) But my question is how do you know when to take the calcium if you snack in between meals? How long does the effect last? I take 3 a day but often mid-day I get hungry and eat a snack at work. Or if I'm at a party, while I may not have an official meal, I graze. So does the effect carry over? How long? I'm sorry to have to return to the board, but I'm happy it's here. Cheers,Mikala


----------



## LNAPE

Mikala1 said:


> Hi,Well, after three years I'm back. I cherished every day I was IBS-D free and anxiety free but for the past year or so the panic attacks accompanied by IBS in full force have returned. I've been in denial because I felt like a failure, but I need to admit it that my life has been miserable. So, I'm turning to this wonderful support group again.I was on Celexa and it worked like a charm for a year. I was free of anxiety and IBS. I traveled without worry, and felt like I really had my life back. I was so grateful every morning I walked out the door to go to work and didn't think: Should I turn back just to make sure...? What if there's traffic? I loved hiking in the middle of nowhere without a bathroom im site, or traveling in the car after dinner not wondering if I'd make it back to the house in time.. Unfortunately, those days are now gone and I must face it. Celexa stopped working. My doctor switched me to 75 mg of effexor but I got fed up with it and the withdrawal was horrible. sorry for babbling. I have a question for LInda. I'm combining a wheat free diet with calcium and I'll see how that works. It's been about 10 days and I'm having mostly good days. (2-3 BM's a day and not all of them are D!) But my question is how do you know when to take the calcium if you snack in between meals? How long does the effect last? I take 3 a day but often mid-day I get hungry and eat a snack at work. Or if I'm at a party, while I may not have an official meal, I graze. So does the effect carry over? How long? I'm sorry to have to return to the board, but I'm happy it's here. Cheers,Mikala


You only need to take your pills with you 3 daily meals and you can eat in between and be fine. It takes about 4 or 5 hours for the calcium to work its way through the body so it is always working if you take it. Sometimes if you have morning trouble you can take one of the calcium at bedtime with a small snack and skip the dinner one because of the length of time between doses.Linda


----------



## mr.no life

Does the calsium work with morning D ???


----------



## mr.no life

Jeannem6 said:


> Hi, I am new here. I have have IBS,D. Since I was a little girl, over 30 years now (ouch that age thing hurts) Gallblader out 21 years ago.I have started taking the Caltrate 600 Plus. What a major difference, my life has turned around. I can't thank you enough.
> 
> I was wondering if this is hereditary? My Dad has IBS, and 4 out of my 7 children have it.
> 
> Thank you again, you saved my life, also my children. We are all taking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne


I just got the caltrate without minerals,is that ok???


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium can help with morning D you just have to change from taking one at dinner to taking one at bedtime with a small snack. Then also take one at breakfast and one at lunch. If you do not need the full tablet take 1/2 tablet at those times. Caltrate Brand without the Minerals is good but you can use the store brand also usualy cheaper but be sure they have the calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 400 or 200 IU.Linda


----------



## 15005

Quick question??? I have started adding Calcium to my routine and was wondering if 1800mg of Calcium will cause kidney stones? I have only takened 1 a day so far but will increase to 3 a day.


----------



## Sunny5000

Hi, I'm new so hope I'm doing this right! I just wondered if anyone from the UK has had results using [post="0"]http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asppid=161&xs=F1ECD75706FF4880AEB9715258C923E3[/post]I have seen that Linda has recommended it for the UK, has anyone got any experience of it? I'm looking to try calcium as I have read most of the information on here and the results look promising. It's been over 10 years of struggling with this for me so I really hope the calcium can help.Thanks to everyone who posts on this site, it's good to know there is light at the end of the tunnel!Sunny


----------



## Prudy

I think if you want the benefit.. You really need to take the calcium as Linda suggests.. one half tab with each meal.. so one and a half tabs would be the starting dose... per day... for the first three days.. if things are going well the half tabs may be all you need.... if not progress to the whole tabs at that point...Starting with half tabs is to get your system used to the calcium.. in can cause some indigestion and gas... { it may.. this was always the reason before that I would stop taking calcium for bone health... it always made me feel nausea.. doing it this way helps.. } Taking them with each meal.. assures that there is excess calcium that isn't absorbed by the body... in the intestines to absorb liquid there..that is why you take it 4-5 hours apart with meals.. or as she said.. with am D.. take the last dose in the evening with a snack.. I am going on a over a year and a half with it.. I had to do some tweaking along the way.. I could take the half tabs for awhile and they worked.. now I take whole tabs.. 3..... May I suggest to any one wanting to try this to read all of this post from start to end.. there is a great deal of information to glean from it.. Yes.. it is a lot of pages.. and much to ingest.. but.. there are good tips.. and if pays to be well informed..... You have to watch for many things.. You have to give it time to work.. and you may still have to watch what you eat as far as trigger foods.. and such..


----------



## 16963

I just wanted to express my thanks. This calcium business has helped more than anything even my GI told me to do. I can live again!


----------



## 14989

Well, to say the least, this is interesting.The only calcium pills I have handy are 1000mg Calcium:500mg Magnesium -- which you condemn in your first post.I'm going to have to do some research. I'll report back when I find some solid information.Interestingly enough, when I found out I'm lactose intolerant, my gastroenterologist told me to take these vitamins.


----------



## nrep

i just bought calcium citrate supplement and tried it and had a pretty bad experience. I was basically in the bathroom all day. I'm very sensitive to supplements, and always have been. In fact, I can't take probiotic supplements, but can eat the danon activia. Do you know if the caltrate brand is ok for more sensitive systems.Also, if I'm taking the yogurt everyday, isn't this too much calcium for the body?thanks.


----------



## Wotan

nrep said:


> i just bought calcium citrate supplement and tried it and had a pretty bad experience. I was basically in the bathroom all day. I'm very sensitive to supplements, and always have been. In fact, I can't take probiotic supplements, but can eat the danon activia. Do you know if the caltrate brand is ok for more sensitive systems.Also, if I'm taking the yogurt everyday, isn't this too much calcium for the body?thanks.


You should be taking--the "Calcium Carbonate"...as in Caltrate or OS-Cal.....& NOT the Calcium Citrate (as the citrate has "laxitive" qualities)----try either the Caltrate or Os-Cal......This works! Thanks & get back--


----------



## LNAPE

Liberate said:


> Well, to say the least, this is interesting.The only calcium pills I have handy are 1000mg Calcium:500mg Magnesium -- which you condemn in your first post.I'm going to have to do some research. I'll report back when I find some solid information.Interestingly enough, when I found out I'm lactose intolerant, my gastroenterologist told me to take these vitamins.


His reasoning is good because if you avoid dairy then you need calcium supplement and the calcium citrate with magnesium in a 2 to 1 ratio is the best for getting the calcium to the bones but it is not helpful if you have diarrhea it can cause it or make what you have worse.Linda


----------



## 16963

apparently Caltrate has caught on to your genius, Linda. I just got back from the drug store. I was picking up some more calcium, and there was a Caltrate bottle labeled specifically for "colon health." It's a 600mg Ca and 200 IU Vit. D supplement, saying to take it twice a day with meals.But it was half off, I think it might be discontinuing...either way, I laughed a little!


----------



## Prudy

The colon health the Caltrate is meaning is... that calcium may fight against cancer of the colon.. by reducing the incidence of colon polyps... That is what that statement means.. and the reason they came out with their new formula of it..


----------



## LNAPE

The Caltrate Brand called Colon Health is the same ingredients as the pink and white bottle. They did do some research with that formula and found as Purdy said it can help keep colon polyps from returning if you take it thus prevent colon cancer. They then named it Colon Health and they may even charge a bit more for that formula which is the same as the pink and white bottle.Linda


----------



## praisingHim

I have been struggling with IBS-D for about 10 years since my son was born. I am wondering if the calcium supplement will help me. I have been attempting to manage it with immodium and although it does help, when I have an attack I sometimes have had to take up to five tablets to stop the spasm. When I have an attack, it doesn't stop until my entire system is completely emptied. Then I have a day or two without an attack, but never have just a normal movement without it causing a spasm. God has graciously kept me from humiliation so many times! What does the calcium do to stop the spasm. Have been on amitryptiline- gained 40 pounds and had vision side effects and urinary tract problems. Have been on prozac and just felt foggy but not a lot of relief. Anti-spasmodics have affected my vision and didn't give much relief. I'm having a bad day today but am wondering if God is about to grant some relief with this calcium idea. Thank you so very much for your response.


----------



## LNAPE

I do think giving the calcium a try is a good idea. It has helped so many and as far as what it does is it can relax the intestinal muscle and thus prevent the spasms and it soaks up excess water and bile to help give a more formed BM. It is also good for the bones and teeth.I will send you the calcium info in you message box so try to follow it as close as you can and let me know if I can help you along the way.\Linda


----------



## praisingHim

Thank you very much Linda. I plan to go to purchase what you suggest tomorrow. I will let you know if it is helpful for me. I am hopeful and grateful for your response! I was feeling so thankful to have a bad day on a day that I didn't need to go anywhere. Perhaps it will be an even better day and an answer to my prayers!! Thank you again!


----------



## praisingHim

H Linda,I bought the Caltrate 600 Plus today. The label says there are 50 mg of Magnesium instead of 40 like listed on your information. Is that a problem? It is the purple and white Caltrate for Bone and Colon health. Now that I look at it, it also has 400 IU of Vitamin D instead of 200.... Did I buy the wrong one?Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

praisingHim said:


> H Linda,I bought the Caltrate 600 Plus today. The label says there are 50 mg of Magnesium instead of 40 like listed on your information. Is that a problem? It is the purple and white Caltrate for Bone and Colon health. Now that I look at it, it also has 400 IU of Vitamin D instead of 200.... Did I buy the wrong one?Thanks!


That is the one I take. They have changed the ingredients since I first posted the information that is pinned to the top. Go ahead and start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals. Do this for 3 days and see how you are. Do not take them closer than 4 or 5 hours apart. Because calcium can be very constipating this formula with the 50 mg of magnesium helps to prevent this but some people are very sensitive to the magnesium so if this happens you can make the switch to just calcium carbonate and vitamin D only in the pink and white bottle.Linda


----------



## 23124

After 4 years suffering of IBS, trying aticholinergic, anti-spasmodics I tried Cymbalta and had 5 weeks of diarrhea. Had to stop and am ok now (15 days, a real record) but taking calcium (inicially 2 halfs a day and now 3 halfs one with each meal), 1 tafil 0.25 and three Lebertrim a day. Tha psychiatrist said to lower tafil to a half each day and I had a small turbulence (one loose stools, increasead the calcium to three halfs a day) and I am ok. But the GI wants to lower the antispasmodic, so I am worried because I want to go on ok as long as I can like I am now. What do you think is the predominant factor in this combination? Mariana


----------



## 16828

Just wanted to add a note in here about the calcium. I have been using it for the last 6 months and it was a great help. I started to develop acid reflux..or so they thought and about 2 months ago the doc put me on Prevacid. That helped the pain I was having until 2 1/2 weeks ago then even tho the pain was gone I found myself with urgent need for the bathroom soon after I awoke in the morning. After a couple days it changed to constant diarrhea with running about every 5 minutes to an hour through the day. They even checked me for parasites in the first week...I was put on liquid diet and all kinds of anti-diarrhea med and NONE of them helped at all.. Was becoming dehydrated and such and the doctor saw me yesterday finally and realized that I was still on the Prevacid. He told me that the Prevacid was the cause of my whole problem. This is a bad side effect that it can have on people..especially those of us with IBS-D! He told me to stop it immediately and that it will take at least 3-4 days for it to clear out of my system and that the Prevacid will prevent all the anti-runs meds to work at all when it is in your system...including and ESPECIALLY any calcium! It blocks the body from absorbing it...so if anyone who is having trouble with this kind of problem with the calcium PLEASE note that if you are on Prevacid it will NOT work..Just trying to help those who wonder....







Cathy


----------



## medhelp71

Hi Linda,I'm a newbie here. I just found your post and I can't wait to try these calcuim pills. I've been IBS-D for about 7 years. I just went out and bought a CVS brand Calcium 600 mg + D & Minerals. It has 200 IU of Vit. D, 600 mg of calcium, 40 mg of magnesium 1.8 mg of manganese and 250 mcg of boron. it's a white and purple bottle. Is this CVS brand ok to take? Also which works better swollowing pill or buying the chewables? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

medhelp71,You have the correct calcium so go ahead and start with 1/2 tablet with your meals for 3 days at least 4 or 5 hours apart. This is the formula I use but I have to say it does have 40 mg of magnesium and if you are overly sensitive to the magnesium ehich can cause diarrhea you will need to switch to just calcium carbonate 600 mg a with vitamin D only.This is the one that works for me because if I use the other it is too constipating. There is a chewable one with the same ingredients and if you have trouble swallowing the tabs the chewable will be just fine. Let me know if I can help and how you are doing in the initial start of the plan.Linda


----------



## snoi

Hi,I've been to this forum several times over the past few years, but for some reason never saw the posts about calcium until about 10 days ago. I've had IBS D for at least 25 years, and have depended on imodium to save me. However, I've been having to take more and more, and it made me tired and cranky. The D had been getting worse and worse, impossible to deal with my symptoms, so when I read the calcium post I jumped right on it. I bought the chewable caltrate(by the way, the one I got said "colon health", but had the old dosage of 40 mg of magnesium, rather than 50).I've read all 48 pages of this thread in the hope that I wouldn't have to ask redundant questions. Linda, I cannot believe your patience in answering the same things over and over! You truly ARE a saint. Since I started to take the calcium my whole life is changed. I am just amazed-miracle seems like too small a word. I cannot believe that something so simple could have such an enormous effect.My only concern is not being able to take the vitamins. I do feel like I need them, and perhaps will try to add them back in after I'm more sure of how this works. I am so thrilled by all this-you have literally saved my life. Thank you a thousand times over!Alice


----------



## LNAPE

I am sorry you missed us before you could have been feeling better much sooner but at least you found us now. I think putting the thread at the top of the page and locking it in has made a real difference as you can see the 10's of thousands of readers who have seen us now.Vitamins are best gotten from your food and if you can feel better and begin to eat a more balance diet you may be able to give up your thought you have to have the vitamin supplement.I am glad you are here and feeling better and it will get better each day as your insides have time to heal. It is by no means a cure only a control and it can work for a long time.I have thought of all the suffering I have had in the past and I know this works so I continue to post to help others.Linda


----------



## Joe9

Hello,This is my first post... I did a google search and found a lot of old posts from 2005, and I am so glad I've found that you're still here in 2007 Linda. My story: I had my gallbladder removed in 2002, and right away I had the severe D problems.... but back then I was very lucky because my doctor immediately prescribed cholestyramine (generic Questran) and it worked miracles!! For 5 wonderful years I was able to live a normal life and eat ANYTHING I wanted, with absolutely no bile salt D troubles.... ... but just a month ago, my brand of cholestyramine was "bought out" by another company. So I tried this new manufacturer, and it is NOT the same exact formula, and although it does still help prevent me from having D, it gave me a lot of nausea and severe reflex and gas problems... so after trying this brand for three weeks I switched to "Questran Light" -- and once again, this brand works great at stopping my D, but still gave me horrible side effects!!It's sad, because the first brand I started in 2002 (EON Labs) was EXCELLENT... and now I'm in a real mess.... I need to take this medication to stop my bile D, but I can't take it because all of these different versions of the formula make me feel sick!! I found your calcium thread online, and I thought that maybe I could stop taking the Questran all together and start with the Caltrate 600-D (purple bottle). I was so excited and hopeful and started taking two full tablets yesterday, and two so far today (this is DAY 2). Well, the first day was actually very good -- no urgent D at all.... but then today, the second day, I was fine in the morning but when I ate my lunch today at work at about 1:30 pm, I immediately had an urgent BM (tuna salad sandwich on a roll with lettuce, and apple juice). Okay, so I still didn't give up hope..... but then as I was driving home at 4:00, I had ANOTHER urgent need to go, and when I got home I emptied by bowel some more, all liquid and bile D....To complicate matters, I am a mailman... so I'm out on the street all day. Because it's hot in the summer I also have to drink an excessive amount of water (there is no choice out there). I am praying (literally) that the calcium is the answer to my serious problem... so far, not too bad.... but I am thinking of doing the 3 full tabs a day with each meal thing.... can you help? Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

Joe9 said:


> Hello,This is my first post... I did a google search and found a lot of old posts from 2005, and I am so glad I've found that you're still here in 2007 Linda. My story: I had my gallbladder removed in 2002, and right away I had the severe D problems.... but back then I was very lucky because my doctor immediately prescribed cholestyramine (generic Questran) and it worked miracles!! For 5 wonderful years I was able to live a normal life and eat ANYTHING I wanted, with absolutely no bile salt D troubles.... ... but just a month ago, my brand of cholestyramine was "bought out" by another company. So I tried this new manufacturer, and it is NOT the same exact formula, and although it does still help prevent me from having D, it gave me a lot of nausea and severe reflex and gas problems... so after trying this brand for three weeks I switched to "Questran Light" -- and once again, this brand works great at stopping my D, but still gave me horrible side effects!!It's sad, because the first brand I started in 2002 (EON Labs) was EXCELLENT... and now I'm in a real mess.... I need to take this medication to stop my bile D, but I can't take it because all of these different versions of the formula make me feel sick!! I found your calcium thread online, and I thought that maybe I could stop taking the Questran all together and start with the Caltrate 600-D (purple bottle). I was so excited and hopeful and started taking two full tablets yesterday, and two so far today (this is DAY 2). Well, the first day was actually very good -- no urgent D at all.... but then today, the second day, I was fine in the morning but when I ate my lunch today at work at about 1:30 pm, I immediately had an urgent BM (tuna salad sandwich on a roll with lettuce, and apple juice). Okay, so I still didn't give up hope..... but then as I was driving home at 4:00, I had ANOTHER urgent need to go, and when I got home I emptied by bowel some more, all liquid and bile D....To complicate matters, I am a mailman... so I'm out on the street all day. Because it's hot in the summer I also have to drink an excessive amount of water (there is no choice out there). I am praying (literally) that the calcium is the answer to my serious problem... so far, not too bad.... but I am thinking of doing the 3 full tabs a day with each meal thing.... can you help? Thanks!


Well let me see if I can help. I am glad you had some luck with the medication you were given at first and it is a shame they have now changed the formula. I do think you can get the calcium to work but maybe you should use the pink and white bottle at first since you are not getting good control with the purple and white bottle. Do take 3 full tablets a day one at each meal at least 4 or 5 hours apart. The space between is really important with the purple and white bottle because of the magnesium content and if you take 2 pills too close together you will be getting too much magnesium at one time. So switch to the other formula with just calcium carbonate and Vitamin D. Do not take any vitamins. Vitamin A C E and also they usually have magnesium so this can also cause diarrhea. I will send you the info on calcium in a private message and try to follow it as close as you can and do not forget to take the calcium every day. Even for me after 9 years of this if I skip too many just to see how I would be without it very quickly everything comes back just as before and I really don't understand just how fast this happens if I stop.Let me know how you do and if I can help and further.Linda


----------



## Prudy

I'd like to add... in case it doesn't get mentioned... Joe... You might also want to watch your diet at first..too.... don't eat anything that would cause D... for now at least.. Like Apple juice... lettuce.... You may be able to add those things back in moderation after the calcium starts working.... but while getting your body used to the change over... you might want to be watchful of things you are eating..Best wishes to you.. and hope this is the answer for you..


----------



## Appy

Just another thing to think about Joe9:You say you drink a ton of water all day. Just curious if that is bottled water. As you may have read from some previous posts in this area, some brands of bottled water contain added magnesium, which can be a culprit for IBS-D if you get too much. Check the label on your water bottle if it applies. I've even googled the water company's website to double check if they add minerals. If a simple switch of brands could lower your magnesium intake, then I'd give it a whirl too amid all the other suggestions.Good luck!Appy-have done the calcium routine for many, many months. I have my life back!


----------



## Prudy

Very good point made.. I found that out the hard way last year.. To say the least.. I only drink water that is plain water.. no mineral, vitamin, or otherwise.. Also... I don't think people realize that diet change is sometimes necessary.. whether they are willing to do it is another thing.. I did.. and do... that along with the calcium makes a world of difference.. do I feel deprived at times.. sure.. but hey.. if it works.. it's worth it.. YKWIM... You can't put a price on feeling good.. Not every day is wonderful... but it is a hell of a lot better than it was...


----------



## Joe9

Thanks for all the input, everyone.So far I've tried the Caltrate for 4 days (for the present I am still using the purple type with magnesium; I may switch to the pink later if necessary). Day 1 and Day 3 were pretty good, but Day 2 and Day 4 (today) were tricky. I'm also trying to combine this with Metamucil. Metamucil used to work well at bulking me up and prevent D when I still had my gallbladder; I suffered from IBS BEFORE I had my gallbladder removed, but back in those days the Metamucil kept it under control --- now without my gallbladder, the Metamucil doesn't work by itself because of the yellow bile salts situation (which is different from what "normal" people usually experince with "regular D").Even when I was sucesfully on cholestyramine for 5 wonderful years, being an outside worker I would always still make sure to have a precautionary BM after I ate lunch inside, before returning outside to work outside - just to ease my mind, and that would be all for the rest of the day. Well, for 2 of these 4 days with Caltrate, I did my usual afternoon BM but was faced with some more urgent bile liquid D later on the street (as if my bowel wasn't fully empty!). This only happened on 2 of the 4 days, and both times I was able to "hold it" until I could drive to a bathroom, which is a good thing -- but still, that's NOT an urge I can afford to have! I took one Caltrate at 6:30 am, and a second Caltrate along with lunch at 1:30 pm.... I had my BM about 2:00 before returning outside, but the "urgent" one came about 3:00 pm. This is the problem with post-surgical bile D after gallbladder removal... you don't know when you're finished, or how many more times inthe next hour or two you may have to go! The cholestyramine powder really kept this at bay for 5 years -- but the Caltrate, not perfect yet -- but not too bad. LINDA -- let me ask you a coupkle of things, please --- how long does it take the Caltrate to be effective once you've taken it? 10 minutes? An hour? How long? Because when I had the urgent bile D at 3 pm, I had already taken one tablet at 6:30 am and a second at 1:30 pm. I would have thought it was well covered! ALSO -- while searching frantically on the internet for information about calcium and its relation to stopping post-surgical bile sats D, the only single name which comes up is yours! Meaning that, while I hope you are a Godsend for me (I prayed just before I found you that first day!), why are you apparently the ONLY person who seems to be recommending calcium for Bile Salt D? lf it works so well, I would hope that it is much more well known and talked about!My diet for the past week or two has been pretty good -- no refined sugars, no caffeine, no fatty meals, etc. All I have been drinking is water and occaionally some apple juice (as I mentioned before). As for the water question -- at work I must drink around 3 liters during a whole work day. This is regular tap water, but I have always been able to drink bottled water without a D issue -- in fact, while taking that Cholestryramine, I was able to eat and drink ANYTHING for 5 years -- I mean, I could eat fatty foods, pizza, chocolate, caffeine, hot peppers, EVERYTHING! As long as I had the cholestyramine to suck up that bile salt acid, I was in great shape! Not to repeat myself, but the unfortunate thing with me is that my company was bought out by another manufacturer, and every other brand of cholestyramine I've tried in th epast month or so has given me terrible acid indigestion, nausea, or bloating and gas!!! For me, the Caltrate doesn't cause any gas or side affects... I'd much rather take natural calcium than a drug if I can, so I'll keep trying!


----------



## LNAPE

Joe,I think the best way to think of how the calcium helps is that if you take one at dinner in the evening it is helping you at breakfast time and taking one at breakfast time helps you at lunch and at lunch helps you with dinner. So it is like always going through the system soaking up the bile because you are always having it flowing through the system now without the gall bladder to store it until it is needed for digestion. Without absorbing some of this bile it becomes an irritant to the intestinal lining and it is acid that will irritate and erode the lining and cause you pain and diarrhea.So with the timing adjustments and taking it faithfully every day you can maintain some control over this diarrhea. It is trial and error in getting what works for you right then you just maintain it every day.I started this calcium in 1998 to help prevent bone loss at my age and after suffering for 23 years with the bile salts diarrhea with no help from the doctors saw that in a few days I had improved my condition and all I did was start calcium. So I took it for 3 months and got better and better and told no one because I thought this could not continue to work and be the solution I had been looking for to help diarrhea for so long. Then I came acrosss this message board and others and began to let people know of my success and asked them to try it also and that is the start of something that has grown over the last 9 years into me being know for this calcium solution to diarrhea. No testing or research has been done to prove this so I guess I get to take all the credit for now.Stick with it and I think you will get back to where you want to be.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Joe... I am not going to answer your question to Linda.. I will let her do that.. but I will tell you a little about myself.. In case you haven't read the calcium posts through... I also had IBS D in a mild form before I had my gallbladder out.. So I am not talking from a "normal D" if there is such a thing...... I have both IBS D, and bile salts D. Plus I have a hx of diverticulitis, anal fistulas, hemmies and a hx of colon CA... along with HTN. I had dump syndrome after my gallbladder was removed.. I could eat many foods.. with no problem.. but would get that on occasions.. Urgent and sudden.. as the years progressed and me too.. it got worse.. before I found the calcium there were episodes of Stools up to 7 or more times a day.. started out formed and progressed to loose.. and looser.. along with pain, gas, bloating, nausea, and the pain that diverticulitis causes.. When in Dec of 2005 it got worse after several bouts of stomach virus or food poisioning.. as 18 of us got ill after a Christmas party from work.. I had reached epic proportions at that point.. out of work.. d/t it.. and extremely depressed.. I couldn't eat anything without problems.. I figured I would just have to live with it and adjust.. I read books.. and had begun the trigger exploration for me.. I went down to a BRAT diet.. and worked from there.. it helped.. but still had problems.. Then in Jan of 2006 found this site.. and read the calcium post from start to finish that day.. went out and got the calcium that day and started it.. It began to help the next day.. not perfect.. but what a difference.. I have had to tweak all along the way.. I am a nurse.. so I have some background in nutrition and medications.. I got stable first on my BRAT diet and the calcium before I started to venture into adding foods back.. When I did it was one at a time.. small amounts and graduate to more if no effects came about.. If I had effects at small amounts.. I stopped that food and didn't proceed.. I have tried to add them back.. some I can do in small amounts once in awhile.. some I now know I can't do ever.. too much pain and not worth it.. With my calcium I could take just the 3 half tabs for the longest time.. and it worked.. but then after the bout with the mineral water and the increased mag in the caltrate.. I had to go to the 3 whole tabs.. which I still take now..I read Heather Books.. and learned how to eat my foods..I peel all skins off. I always begin with a binder first.. kind of like the glue to the meal.. then progress.. At work it is usually a little peanut butter and crackers.. then my lunch.. My calcium I take after a few bites of food.. By most peoples standards my diet is pretty boring.. with the occasional treat at times.. there are more foods than I care to say that I can't eat.. than I can.. I had to cut out refined sugars.. artificial sugars except the splenda that is in my daily yogurt, and lemonade once in awhile.. no fats except light margarine.., no caffeine, no soda except a lower sugar gingerale I found.. no additives, in other words, no boxed foods.. dyes, chemicals hide there to attack..no red meats, no eggs, no milk except for the daily yogurt and sharp aged cheddar cheese and romano cheese.. no processed meats like lunch meats, bacon, sausage etc,... All my veggies and fruits I can eat are cooked to break down the fiber to make it digestible.. My bread I do eat is Italian, with no milk, eggs or fat in it.. I buy fat free saltines, and peanut butter in mod amounts helps as a binder with me.. so instead of other things like butter or cream cheese.. I put peanut butter on some things like waffles{ no egg kind} and crackers..nothing else.. I eat one brand of cereal.. made by Barbara's that is organic and low fat... one brand of yogurt, and one brand of peanut butter.. I can't eat nuts whole, nor seeds because of my other problems.. and certain veggies which flare that up as well as the Ibs, not much variety but for the occasional treat that I can have once in awhile.. But... It does keep me feeling OK.. ost days.. with the occasional bout... and that is what matters most..I had to change from the Calcium with minerals to Plain Calcium with D after I had my experience with mineral water on a trip... and found that the more magnesium that was added to the caltrate didn't help me anymore.. I also watch what is added to the calcium as inert ingredients.. I found a brand at WalMart that works for me.. so I buy the huge bottles.. as I am afraid they will run out.. Back when I noticed the calcium was making my stool a little too pasty and I had to push a little which irritated my other rectal conditions.. I added a fiber supplement nightly.. And make sure I drink enough fluids..My doctor tried to help me.. but I had already done what he was advising me to try.. I found out more investigating on my own... the testing I leave to them.. my diet and calcium are mine. They offered me Questran in case the calcium wasn't the answer.. but so far, thank God.. it is working along with my trigger free eating. ... and I am thankful daily that it is..


----------



## Joe9

Thank you again, Linda and Prudy, for your replies and help. I can't tell you how much it means to me. I always enjoy reading of others' histories and experiences with their bouts of D and how they are doing, so this is also appreciated.I am still doing pretty well on the Caltrate, and yesterday was DAY 5. As I said before, I have really started eating a very healthy diet and resisting all the "trigger foods", so in a way I am hoping that discovering this message board and perhaps my old cholestyramine (Questran) medications giving me adverse reactions will turn out to be a blessing in disguise!Last night I was having dinner at about 7:30pm, at a friend's house. I had taken my second Caltrate at about 1:30pm. I decided to perform a little "experiment" with dinner and desert throughout the evening by eating all sorts of risky foods -- namely, a couple of barbecued hamburgers with ketchup, some chocolate cake, milk, chocolate chip cookies, some coffee (I haven't been consuming caffeine), and a tomato salad. While I was at the house I was "mentally" concerned that I would have a bowel issue, but happily, I went by through the end of the night until I slept at 1:00am, without a problem!! There was a moment somewhere around 9:00 where I got an uncomfortable stomach sensationthat I might have to use the toilet -- but I was able to mentally ignore it and it went away. In fact, the same thing has happened occasionally during the afternoons -- sometimes it's mind over matter that winds up working.That's one interesting thing I'd like to talk about. During the whole period I've had D after gallbladder removal, one thing was always pretty consistent -- I never seemed to have the bile salt D at NIGHT. My main problem times were morning and afternoon, but usuall never at night, and I can almost always handle eating after 5 or 6pm, even without taking Questran or Caltrate. I have always been happily confused on that issue --- if I have bile D because of my gallbladder removal, why does it not hit me at NIGHT when I eat? Not complaining at all, mind you, just curious!One thing that came up in conversation at dinner were the possible neagtive problems associated with long-term usage of clacium. Right now I am at 1200 per day with Caltrate, and two full tabs seem to work fine. I am sorry if this concern has been answered on older pages, but can't there be some serious problems (other than constipation I mean) with too much calcium!?? Kidney stones, or other calcium deposits, lumps, or something else? I'm sorry for being so negative on this matter, but I tend to try and cover all bases to be careful!


----------



## Prudy

I can understand the confusion with the night issues.. I am the same way now.. at one time it would bother me after supper... and on occasion I may have something after supper.. say if I ate out late, ate more foods.. and esp if one may have been a trigger.. but usually that is because my mornings were not the usual ones.. IYKWIM....You can take up to the 3 calcium and still be within the recommended daily requirement depending on your age group.. I am pushing 60 so my requirement is a little higher... as we know now in women of my age, osteoporosis is more of a threat.. which is why we should have been taking calcium years before to ward it off.. So I am not concerned.. and neither has either of my doctors.. said any thing as to my dose.... I don't eat much in the line of other calcium rich foods.. in the dairy family .... so I think I am right where I should be..If I find the chart of dose recommendations. I will post it so you can see what I mean..I am guessing you are a male..from your name.. so I would think your requirement would be higher for that fact... but I am not sure.. Anyway ... there are some things Linda can add that may relieve your mind on that..and kidney stones..With you little experiment.. Wow.. those would all have been triggers for me... big time.. I would have reacted within a couple hours.. and continued for the next week... till my insides calmed down.. That happened to me a few months back.. when I decided to eat a Wendy's Chicken Strip Value Meal.. Plus I had added a couple of donuts,... and some coffee with sugar and creamer... believe me.. I paid dearly for it.. never again.. not worth it..Daily calcium requirements: How much do you need?Birth - 6 months: 210 mg6 to 12 months: 270 mg1 to 3 years: 500 mg4 to 8 years: 800 mg9 to 18 years: 1300 mg19 to 50 years: 1000 mg50+ years: 1200 mg


----------



## LNAPE

Joe,It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for stone prevention just sip water throughout the day but be sure it does not contain magnesium. I am glad you are doing well is such a short time but experimenting to the extent you did was not something I did. I took it slow. I only really avoid lettuce when I eat out and large amounts of tomato sauce.Men also can get bone loss and the more a person exercises the more calcium they need also to prevent bone loss. Mostly I did not have events through the night either it was after eating. You just have to do the trial and error routine to find the right balance of calcium and timing. Glad you found us and lets hope you do not need to go back on other meds they only add more side effects you do not want.LindaLinda


----------



## LNAPE

Vitamin D is also being recommended in increasing amounts for prevention of cancer. Only good things in the news lately about vitamin D.A daily dose of vitamin D could cut the risk of cancers of the breast, colon and ovary by up to a half, a 40-year review of research has found. The evidence for the protective effect of the "sunshine vitamin" is so overwhelming that urgent action must be taken by public health authorities to boost blood levels, say cancer specialists.A growing body of evidence in recent years has shown that lack of vitamin D may have lethal effects. Heart disease, lung disease, cancer, diabetes, high blood pressure, schizophrenia and multiple sclerosis are among the conditions in which it is believed to play a vital role. The vitamin is also essential for bone health and protects against rickets in children and osteoporosis in the elderly.Vitamin D is made by the action of sunlight on the skin, which accounts for 90 per cent of the body's supply. But the increasing use of sunscreens and the reduced time spent outdoors, especially by children, has contributed to what many scientists believe is an increasing problem of vitamin D deficiency.After assessing almost every scientific paper published on the link between vitamin D and cancer since the 1960s, US scientists say that a daily dose of 1,000 international units (25 micrograms) is needed to maintain health. " The high prevalence of vitamin D deficiency combined with the discovery of increased risks of certain types of cancer in those who are deficient, suggest that vitamin D deficiency may account for several thousand premature deaths from colon, breast, ovarian and other cancers annually," they say in the online version of the American Journal of Public Health.The dose they propose of 1,000IU a day is two-and-a-half times the current recommended level in the US. In the UK, there is no official recommended dose but grey skies and short days from October to March mean 60 per cent of the population has inadequate blood levels by the end of winter.The UK Food Standards Agency maintains that most people should be able to get all the vitamin D they need from their diet and "by getting a little sun". But the vitamin can only be stored in the body for 60 days.High rates of heart disease in Scotland have been blamed on the weak sunlight and short summers in the north, leading to low levels of vitamin D. Differences in sunlight may also explain the higher rates of heart disease in England compared with southern Europe. Some experts believe the health benefits of the Mediterranean diet may have as much to do with the sun there as with the regional food.Countries around the world have begun to modify their warnings about the dangers of sunbathing, as a result of the growing research on vitamin D. The Association of Cancer Councils of Australia acknowledged this year for the first time that some exposure to the sun was healthy.Australia is one of the world's sunniest countries and has among the highest rates of skin cancer. For three decades it has preached sun avoidance with its "slip, slap, slop" campaign to cover up and use sunscreen. But in a statement in March, the association said: "A balance is required between avoiding an increase in the risk of skin cancer and achieving enough ultraviolet radiation exposure to achieve adequate vitamin D levels." Bruce Armstrong, the professor of public health at Sydney University, said: " It is a revolution."In the latest study, cancer specialists from the University of San Diego, California, led by Professor Cedric Garland, reviewed 63 scientific papers on the link between vitamin D and cancer published between 1966 and 2004. People living in the north-eastern US, where it is less sunny, and African Americans with darker skins were more likely to be deficient, researchers found. They also had higher cancer rates.The researchers say their finding could explain why black Americans die sooner from cancer than whites, even after allowing for differences in income and access to care.Professor Garland said: "A preponderance of evidence from the best observational studies... has led to the conclusion that public health action is needed. Primary prevention of these cancers has been largely neglected, but we now have proof that the incidence of colon, breast and ovarian cancer can be reduced dramatically by increasing the public's intake of vitamin D." Obtaining the necessary level of vitamin D from diet alone would be difficult and sun exposure carries a risk of triggering skin cancer. "The easiest and most reliable way of getting the appropriate amount is from food and a daily supplement," they say.The cost of a vitamin D supplement is about 4p a day. The UK Food Standards Agency said that taking Vitamin D supplements of up to 1,000IU was " unlikely to cause harm".What it can doHeart diseaseVitamin D works by lowering insulin resistance, which is one of the major factors leading to heart disease.Lung diseaseLung tissue undergoes repair and "remodelling" in life and, since vitamin D influences the growth of a variety of cell types, it may play a role in this lung repair process.Cancers (breast, colon, ovary, prostate)Vitamin D is believed to play an important role in regulating the production of cells, a control that is missing in cancer. It has a protective effect against certain cancers by preventing overproduction of cells.DiabetesIn type 1 diabetes the immune system destroys its own cells. Vitamin D is believed to act as an immunosuppressant. Researchers believe it may prevent an overly aggressive response from the immune system.High blood pressureVitamin D is used by the parathyroid glands that sit on the thyroid gland in the neck. These secrete a hormone that regulates the body's calcium levels. Calcium, in turn, helps to regulate blood pressure, although the mechanism is not yet completely understood.SchizophreniaThe chance of developing schizophrenia could be linked to how sunny it was in the months before birth. A lack of sunlight can lead to vitamin D deficiency, which scientists believe could alter the growth of a child's brain in the womb.Multiple sclerosisLack of vitamin D leads to limited production of 1.25-dihydroxyvitamin D3, the hormonal form of vitamin D3 which regulates the immune system, creating a risk for MS.Rickets and osteoporosisThe vitamin strengthens bones, protecting against childhood rickets and osteoporosis in the elderly.


----------



## clack013

Does calcium help abdominal pain associated with diarrhea also? Or just the actual diarrhea?


----------



## LNAPE

Abdominal pain can be from spasms gas acid reflux the nausea you can get and the calcium will help all of this. You have to take it every day with food. It is no cure only a control.Linda


----------



## justwondering

Hi linda,I'm new to the forum. I've suffered with irreagular bouts of IBS-D for many years. I'm excited to try the calcium!! A question for you: I'm starting a new teaching job in one week, how bad are the inital side effects for calium, I know it's different for everyone, but do you think I should wait to try it, or do you think a week is enough time for my body to get used to it? Thank you thank you, I hope it works as good for me as it does for all these other people you have helped!


----------



## LNAPE

justwondering said:


> Hi linda,I'm new to the forum. I've suffered with irreagular bouts of IBS-D for many years. I'm excited to try the calcium!! A question for you: I'm starting a new teaching job in one week, how bad are the inital side effects for calium, I know it's different for everyone, but do you think I should wait to try it, or do you think a week is enough time for my body to get used to it? Thank you thank you, I hope it works as good for me as it does for all these other people you have helped!


Don't wait. The little gas and indigestion is nothing like what you must have been putting up with so go ahead. When I first started calcium to help prevent bone loss I took the 2 full tablets the bottle said to take a day. I felt soooo much better I did not get bothered with the little gas and indigestion I had. But since tweeking the program with much input from others and my own experimenting taking 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days and you may not notice much discomfort at all. Only firmer BM's and less pain.Linda


----------



## Joe9

Here is an update, but it's not that great...Today was my 8th day on Caltrate, and I have to face the fact that it's not really helping my "gallbladder removal bile D" the way I need it to. Basically, every day I have had a couple of urgent yellow bile D incidents in the afternoon. As I said before somewhere, night for some reason is never a problem... whether I take Caltrate, Cholestyramine, or nothing at all, I seem to be okay after 6pm, no matter what I eat. I just ate dinner (pasta with the acidy tomato sauce) at about 7pm, and I am sitting here at 8pm with no bile D, though htis is not the case during the DAY (I don't understand why). My urgent D comes between the hours of 12 - 5 pm, mainly. From 6 pm until midnight, I'm not that susceptible.Here is what I have been doing for the past 8 days:5:30am - Wake up/ have one or two decent BM's. 6:00 am - Take 1 Caltrate, with a banana7:30 am - Start my job inside the office8:30 am - We get a break, and I eat another piece of fruit10:30 am - It is time to go outside to work1:30 pm - Return to office to take 2nd Caltrate -- and to eat lunch (one small sandwich).*1:45 pm - RUN TO THE BATHROOM WITH URGENT D, AND HOPE I AM FINISHED!2:00pm - Back ousidet to the street to work. *3:15 to 4:00 - SOMETIME DURING THIS PERIOD, I HAVE AN URGENT NEED TO GO AGAIN - LUCKILY HAVE BEEN ABLE TO GET BACK TO THE BATHROOM4:30pm - I am at home, and no more D for the rest of the day and night, no matter what I eat.Now, the Caltrate hasn't given me any bad side effects, which is great... but I just don't find I have any independence from the D. During the DAY, I am completely at risk --- it's not so bad this past 8 days because I've had a work routine; but if I were ever to go out to the beach, the golf course, or anywhere else.... then what? It seems like I am guaranteed urgent bile D diring the day.Well, after work today I caved in and returned to my drugstore to get a prescription filled for a third new brand of Cholestyramine (generic name for QUESTRAN). I have taken this for 5 years and never had bile D again for that entire time, but the company was sold to someone else, and all other brands have still worked at binding me, but they've given me terrivle side effects of gas, acid, bloating, and misery... so that's why I stopped. I can't say enough to other sufferers of Bile salts D --- the medicine works wonders!! Problem is, I am hoping that I can find a brand that works without side effects, like my original brand. So tomorrow morning I am pretty much going to go back on the "new" medicine... maybe this one will work without bad reactions, or maybe I have to wait several weeks to let my body adjust? Or maybe I should just try the pink Caltrate bottle with no magnesium!


----------



## LNAPE

Fruit adds fiber to the diet but it used to bother me and give me diarrhea. I know you were used to eating just about anything when the cholestyramine was working but you may need some changes for a bit until the calcium can help and you can have confidence in it.I eat special K for breakfast, Lunch and be a lean cuisine no preservitives and low in calories and fat or a turkey sandwich. Dinner is where I uaually eat anything. But for you for now the acid foods and citritus may cause more bile discomfort over the day.I am seeing too much fruit for now so try to limit that.Linda


----------



## Prudy

I have to agree with Linda.. I see too much fruit and acid foods.. This may be too early to be eating like that.. I had said before.. you might need to watch what you are eating at first.. I did and still do... for me.. that is a small price to pay to have the calcium work.. I can take liberties at times.. but not every day.. and not to eat raw fruit.. or raw anything for that matter.. I do everything I can to stay within foods that I can tolerate... and most of them are binder type foods..and protein composing the most..I agree with what Linda says... 100%... Besides the fact that your insides have to get used to the calcium.. and heal... plus your habits have to get used to the change as well.. If you stick and take our advice.. you just may see a firming of the stools no matter what time you have them.. a week isn't near long enough ... Even with a prescribed medication.. it can take two to four weeks to begin working..or seeing any improvement.. and even then... it may take longer.. Like Mark said.. it was a year before all his S/S were gone.. But it is your choice.. no matter what we recommend.. Best wishes to you either way..


----------



## LeeMNAZ

Hi, this is our first post and my sympathies to everyone that has IBS and are prisoners of the bathroom, what a terrible condition. My wife was recently told by her GI doc that she probably has IBS, duh, it's been coming on for a long time. Last Friday was ground zero and after reading Linda's post on calcium, I figured that it couldn't get any worse, so I bought some Caltrate. Today is day 5 and there has been an improvement but still some brown liquid. The mornings are definitely beter, good news. On day 3 afternoon, she wanted to talk to me, I ask what's the problem, she thought that she had C because she hadn't had a BM yet that day.She also takes Asacol (docs orders) but when he upped her dosage to 4.8g she had uncontrolled D, has anyone else experienced this? I have question for the last year how effective Asacol has been. My common sense tells me, if 4.8g results in uncontrolled D, then any lower dosage would result in lowered D. While the Asacol is suppose to treat her colitis, (she's also on Canasa), it seems to me it's a Catch 22. The treatment produces the same D result.For myself, I have proctitis from radation therapy for prostate cancer, but I'm able to control it with acidolphllis with probotics from Trader Joes.The interesting thing, we took the Members Mark calcium from Sam's Club for a long time, but stopped for some reason years ago.We usually chat for a time before dinner, it used to be about work, family and friends, now it's about what type of BM's did we have today!


----------



## 22468

[quote name='LeeMNAZ' date='Aug 8 2007, 03:15 PM' post='684954']Hi, this is our first post and my sympathies to everyone that has IBS and are prisoners of the bathroom, what a terrible condition. My wife was recently told by her GI doc that she probably has IBS, duh, it's been coming on for a long time. Last Friday was ground zero and after reading Linda's post on calcium, I figured that it couldn't get any worse, so I bought some Caltrate. Today is day 5 and there has been an improvement but still some brown liquid. The mornings are definitely beter, good news. On day 3 afternoon, she wanted to talk to me, I ask what's the problem, she thought that she had C because she hadn't had a BM yet that day.She also takes Asacol (docs orders) but when he upped her dosage to 4.8g she had uncontrolled D, has anyone else experienced this? Just wanted to tell you of my experience w/Asacol...I too, have IBS/Microscopic Collagenous Colitis & the GI guy prescribed Asacol for me. Worsened the D. So didn't stick w/it. I controlled my symptoms w/diet & going gluten free. This was back in 1999. Since then my intestines have healed, & I introduced gluten back into my diet albeit very sloooooowly..Had a 7 mos. flare w/my symptoms since last Oct. Tried various things to no avail, then saw this thread, & tho't why not give it a shot..I was desperate from trying things, & them not working for me. Well, w/in 3 days things were improving. I had to to on anti-biotics recently & I think if it wasn't for the Caltrate, things would have been worse in the bowel dept. But I'm just about back to normal now. Advise your wife to hang in there, it will improve. If she will contact Linda via email, she will help her tweak the caltrate to meet her needs. She is so generous in that way in helping people. Tell her too, I tho't I had "C" w/all that was going on, but thankfully it was the other. I would rather deal w/this then the "C"...All good blessings coming your way;Luv


----------



## Joe9

I just wanted to say that this morning I took the "new" brand of Cholestyramine, and I have had no unpleasant side effects so far (it's about 7 hours later). I don't know what the next days ahead will be like, but so far... no problems. What's amazing about this medicine is that it works IMMEDIATELY. I have had NO bouts with bile salts diarrhea, and I have eaten normally today. The thing about Cholestyramine (the generic brand of Questran) that I like is that IT IS NOT ABSORBED. So therefore, you can take it safely long term -- because it comes out in your stool, and does not get absorbed. If you knew me you's see that I HATE taking any kind of medications... I am basically someone who doesn't like to take anything foreign.... but at least with this medicine, it just acts like a sponge and then is passed out. It workd quickly, efficiently, and just like the calcium - only stronger and more dependable.I don't mean to turn this away from Calcium --- I really wish everyone here the best of luck with their calcium... I tried Caltrate for only 8 days, but already the Cholestyramine is working better in 1 day.... When I took the Caltrate, I wasn't eating all that much fruit or acid at lunch and yet I would have the bile act up and I'd have to get to a bathroom -- I was only drinking non-magnesium water most days, and eating a tiny sandwich of tuna or chicken... nothing outrageous. If TWO Caltrate tablets in my system by then wasn't soaking up the bile acids, and if I kept running to the bathroom in the afternoons, then I'm afraid it wasn't working for me as well as Cholestyramine does.I pray that I may finally have found the one brand which doesn't cause me any adverse reactions, just like the good old days from 2002 - 2007!I do not recommend Cholestyramine for just anyone with regular IBS, but for those who specifically suffer from bile salys D since having their gallbladders removed and cannot get any permanent daily relief... I tell you, the Cholestyramine works great (as long as you don't have side effects, or if you can put up with discomfort until they pass). I would like to check in here now and then, and since I guess I have a rather paranoid nature, I hope I do not come back here in a day or two and have a negative report for you with any new unpleasant side effects!! This so far is the best I have handled these new types of Cholestyramine which I have tried since I stopped being able to use my old brand back in June. I just hope I remain feeling okay -- I know my D is being stifled -- and I wish everyone wellness.


----------



## LeeMNAZ

Whoopee, Day 5 has gone great! What a difference calcium has done for my wife, 100% improvement from last Friday. Had some stomach cramps in the AM but they went away after only 1 BM, not 5-10 as usual. Now the big factor is getting mind control, IBS sufferers must become paranoid. We want to attend our close friend’s 50th wedding anniversary on Saturday and wife is concerned if we should go. I’m sure that there will be a bathroom somewhere close if needed. Linda, thanks and a BIG hug for the calcium tip!In reflecting over the past 14 months, probably the worse thing that my wife did, was controlling D by not eating, (she has lost 65 lbs., the weight she gained when she quit smoking) therefore not getting any bulk or fiber. She is taking Citrucel regularly and trying to avoid gluten in her diet. She will gradually reduce Asacol and see what happens. The Canasa seems to be controlling the rectal bleeding, so far so good!


----------



## LNAPE

I Hope things continue to improve for you wife. I can only say for me things have been so much better taking the calcium than anything else I ever took.Stay with us and let us know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Joe.. we wish the best for you no matter what works for you. We know what it feels like to have the problem.. and what a wonderful relief it is to find a solution to it no matter what it is.. Different strokes for different folks.. I hope your choice continues to help you through and keep you feeling good..


----------



## clack013

Linda - I took your advice and bought the Caltrate 600+D plus minerals in the purple and white box. I am now looking at the box and wondering if I actually should have bought just the 600+D. On the side of the box it compares 600, 600+D, and 600+D plus minerals.600 contains calcium, and nutrients essential for healthy bone formation600+D contains the 600 with vitamin D in addition600+D plus minerals contains all that but with magnesium, zinc ,copper, manganese, and boron.I thought we wanted to avoid magnesium?It says that each tablet contains 600 mg of calcium while only 50 mg of magnesium.Is this an ok amount?Thanks,Eric


----------



## LNAPE

Because calcium carbonate is so constipation the 50 mg of magnesium helps so you don't get constipated. If you are overly sensitive to it you may want to use the calcium carbonate and vitamin d only. It is trial and error to see what works for you. The one thing you need to watch if you do use the one with the small amount of magnesium is not to take 2 pills too close together because you will double the magnesium and this could be a problem. Four or five hours apart seems to work well for me.Linda


----------



## Joe9

Hi Folks,Well, I said I'd like to check in, and here I am. But I wish it was under better circumstances. As I feared, I spoke too soon the last time I wrote, because I've been starting to have a lot of gas problems and some occasional queasy feeling while taking Cholestyramine, which works GREAT at controlling the diarrhea. The first two full days, not a single adverse reaction with the new brand. The third day, a little nausea... but now it's Day 7 and I am happy to know I'll never, ever have the urge to run to a bathroom, but it's at the expense of not feeling like myself in my stomach/intestine. This is a real crisis for me.... I switched to Caltrate when I found this thread, but while the calcium gave me no negative side effects, I found I kept having to run to a bathroom in the afternoon, and the calcium never "held" for me and I could never be confident while using it (especially working oudoors). The only thing is, I was using the magnesium form in the purple bottle, so I am actually wondering if I should stop the Cholestyramine and go for the pink non-magnesium Caltrate to try that out.It's really depressing... and I don't know how good it is for my system to keep trying one brand of Cholestyramine for one week, then a second the next week, a third brand the next week, back to calcium again, etc..... I just cannot stress enough how efficiently the Cholestyramine works for me.


----------



## LNAPE

Nothing is perfect. But from what I experience before the calcium is great. I think you did not give it enough time. I think you may have been eating too much fruit for now. Lettuce and Tomato acid and oj acid muist be kept to a minimum. Take the calcium that does not have the minerals just calcium carbonate and vitamin d and give the body time to heal. Trial and error is all you have. This is the case with prescriptions meds also.Linda


----------



## Joe9

LNAPE said:


> Nothing is perfect. But from what I experience before the calcium is great. I think you did not give it enough time. I think you may have been eating too much fruit for now. Lettuce and Tomato acid and oj acid muist be kept to a minimum. Take the calcium that does not have the minerals just calcium carbonate and vitamin d and give the body time to heal. Trial and error is all you have. This is the case with prescriptions meds also.Linda


Very true, but I wonder if I need to give the medication enough time too, to see if the side effects stop? I haven't given any of them more than 7 or 8 days before abandoning and trying another brand due to the adverse reactions. With the calcium, I just can't depend on it. True, it was only 8 days, but I have to work outside and I have had a couple of too-close calls and that's a no-no. I apologize if I'm resisting or challenging you here, Linda, but I'm just worried, that's all. You're right about trial and error being all we have. I just am amazed that I can eat EVERYTHING (and I mean anything and everything) with the Cholestyramine, but if I have to watch fruits and acid and tomatoes and certain types of water with the calcium, eventually I ask myself "then what is the calcium doing?" Or in other words --- if you have to basically exist only on oatmeal and dry turkey with calcium, is it the calcium that is binding and helping, or is it just working because you're not eating trigger foods? Sometimes there is no option depending on where you are with people when you're eating.


----------



## LNAPE

You may have it wrong on being able to eat only a few things. I eat and drink anything I wish. I know that lettuce is a problem for me when I eat out so I avoid that. I think sulfite s are added to the lettuce to keep it looking fresh for a long time and this is a problem for me and lettuce seems to be a problem for a lot of us. I eat tomato sauce and this is something you can eat in small portions until you let the insides heal from all the acid bile going through the system. It is something you have to experiment with after you start to feel better.Linda


----------



## Prudy

DAHHHHHHHHHHH.....So you really aren't giving anything you are taking a chance. Your body needs to adjust to it, though if it is the same medication doing the same thing, I don't see where it would be different... exactly what did they change in it???? I can give you a little advice I give my patients when they start on a new medication. Give it time, at least a good try of 4 weeks for it to start working and your body to adjust. If in that time they are still having major side effects .... the consider a change.. Your side effects seem kind of minor... there are things you can do for the nausea and gas... peppermints, GasX, ginger... lots of options.... Tums... cinnamon helps too... If it is controlling the D for you, and that is what you want.... and not have to follow a trigger free eating.. you can eat what you want... then what are you so concerned about..? Sorry... , but the nausea and gas may pass... no pun intended, in time if you allow yourself an adjustment period... and even that isn't a big price to pay for no D...You may have to realize it is a trade off.. Every now and then I get a little nausea and gas from the calcium.. so.. that doesn't mean I stop taking it.. I just try other options to ease it.. Yes.. I happen to follow a trigger free diet.. but along with bile salts D, I have IBS.. not the same thing.. and diverticulitis.. and there ARE THINGS I cannot have with those two.. It is my choice to go trigger free.. I am so much better doing that... then I have ever been in a long time.. It is a small price, for me at least, to pay to feel good.. What food I do eat, I enjoy.. I was offered the Questran by my GI after I had started the calcium, since the calcium was working to my liking.. I told them I would stick with it and if I needed the Questran down the road, I had the option to try it..It is me and calcium for now.. if it ain't broke.. don't fix it..What we chose to take is up to each of us.. we are all different, want and need different things in life.. What works for one may not be for another... but whatever it is you try.. medications or calcium.. at least give it time.. cure is not always instant..


----------



## clack013

Does anyone get dry mouth from the calcium? I noticed this and couldn't believe it would happen from calcium, but I looked up the side effects and sure enough it was one of them.


----------



## shae45

Yes, I too get dry mouth but I would much rather have dry mouth than D,naseau,cramping and staying home.


----------



## Joe9

Prudy said:


> DAHHHHHHHHHHH.....So you really aren't giving anything you are taking a chance. Your body needs to adjust to it, though if it is the same medication doing the same thing, I don't see where it would be different... exactly what did they change in it????


I don't know what's different or what has changed, all I know is the brand from 2002 gave me zero side effects.


> I can give you a little advice I give my patients when they start on a new medication. Give it time, at least a good try of 4 weeks for it to start working and your body to adjust.


Thanks, I guess I will stick with one single brand for at least 4 weeks. I didn't know you were a doctor, Prudy...


> Your side effects seem kind of minor... there are things you can do for the nausea and gas... peppermints, GasX, ginger... lots of options.... Tums... cinnamon helps too... If it is controlling the D for you, and that is what you want.... and not have to follow a trigger free eating.. you can eat what you want... then what are you so concerned about..? Sorry... , but the nausea and gas may pass... no pun intended, in time if you allow yourself an adjustment period... and even that isn't a big price to pay for no D...You may have to realize it is a trade off..


Well, even my wife asks me: "What would you rather have, the D or the nausea and gas?" -- I always tell her the truth : "NEITHER"! I love life when I am "normal," but it's not possible to have a truly fulfilled life with physical problems like this. "Quality of life" is what it's all about. How can you ever focus on other things when your mind is naturally on how bad you're feeling? But I do appreciate you taking this time to respond to me, and I will keep in mind your suggestions of possible things to consider doing (as listed as above). This life just stinks....


> I was offered the Questran by my GI after I had started the calcium, since the calcium was working to my liking.. I told them I would stick with it and if I needed the Questran down the road, I had the option to try it..It is me and calcium for now.. if it ain't broke.. don't fix it..


That's very good for you, and it's nice that the calcium worked so well on its own that you don't even have to consider the Questran. It's funny, really -- yesterday I was experiencing all my nausea and gas in the AM, but by the afternoon and evening yesterday, I felt normal! Then this morning I woke up feeling good still, but took the Cholestyramine and I've been uncomfortable physically again ever since, for the past few hours. Maybe it will go away again, but this is no way to exist.


----------



## Prudy

Thank for the vote.. but I am not a doctor Joe.. I am a nurse.. for all of 21 years now.. Wouldn't even think of wanting to be a doctor.. If I were younger.. I wouldn't be a nurse either.. I would choose a less stressful career.. but at 59 going on 60 it is too late for that.. I work in a Substance Abuse Rehab now.. I love this field.. I probably would have enjoyed being a counselor... But I do have patients that I see .. throughout my day.. on a medical basis..


----------



## LeeMNAZ

Hooray for calcium, at least so far! It will 2 weeks tomorrow that my wife started calcium. The calcium that I purchased is Citracal not Caltrate but I bought the Member's Mark calcium that Linda uses and my wife started on that today. The Citracal has 80mg of magnesium per pill and only 315mg of calcium, so she was taking 2/day. Even though it seemed to be working (only 1 D this week probably do to diet), I felt that it might be too much magnesium so that's the reason for the switch, any thoughts Linda? My wife is starting on 1 pill/day and see how it works. This IBS-D has been a nightmare for her and us for the last year, I feel so sorry for those of you that have lived through IBS for years.


----------



## LNAPE

I am surprised she was getting such good results with the calcium she was using. Magnesium at 80 mg a tablet would put many of us in the bathroom in very short order. Maybe your success came from getting rid of some of the other things or meds or vitamins she was taking. If the citrical did not send her to the bathroom with that much magnesium watc for her getting constipated on the members mark brand. The calcium is not usually successful at one pill a day. It is taking several doses over the day with food and keeping it working its way through the body all the time that will help from what I know. Well you can't argue with success so if the Members Mark brand does not give the same results the by all means go back to what she was doing for the last 2 weeks. Let us know how it is working.Linda


----------



## Joe9

Hello,I wanted to pop in to say that I have been feeling very good for the past 6 days on the Par brand of regular Cholestyramine, and my adverse reactions have pretty much disappeared. I started taking it on August 8th, and the uncomfortable side effects lingered until around August 18th, but I've been good since that day. So I am hoping that my system has now adjusted to the powder, and that I can resume living life again without thinking about this. My bile diarrhea is completely gone, and I only have to use the bathroom once or twice in the AM before getting on with my day. Just really great.


----------



## Thai

Hi All, I am new to the forum but of course not new to the IBS!Have had IBS-C for 30 years and IBS-D for the past 2 years.In looking back over that time, I now realize that when my symptoms changed from the C form, I was happy, happy!!!HOWEVER, now I am not so sure. I have had the colonoscopy.......actually they were unable to do it due to a very large diverticulum that they were afraid would rupture if they continued and also a barium enema, which showed no abnormalities.After my complete hysterectomy in 1979, I began taking 2 calcium tabs a day and have been diligent about taking it all that time.So when I read this forum, I thought, well that just figures, what is working for so many of you, would appear to be doing nothing for me.But I persevered and read more and yesterday went out and bought Wal Mart generic brand of 600 mg calcium carbonate with 125 IU of Vit D. Began taking it last night with dinner and again today at breakfast and lunch. There has been no change yet but I know that it may indeed take 3 weeks to help.At this point I do not care if it takes that long, as long as it works in the end.I would also like to mention diet and ask for help from anyone that cares to respond.Having been constipated for sooooo long, I am quite sure that my diet is probably all wrong, but do not even know where to start to improve it.As a quick reference, this is what I eat in a day.Breakfast, every day is a bowl of Shredded Wheat with skim milk, some dried cranberries thrown in, 1 cup of caffinated coffee and 1 cup of decaf.Lunch is always 2 servings of fruit..........dependant on the season, this may be cherries, canteloupe, watermelon, pineapple, strawberries and so on.Dinner is a wide variety of meat, beef, chicken, pork, fish, venison, and always a very large garden salad or plate of raw veggies, along with maybe some whole wheat pasta, brown rice, sweet potato or on rare occasions, a white potato.Sorry that this has turned out to be sooo long, I am just grateful to be able to hook up with someone who knows where I am coming from. It has been a terrible summer for me of not being able to join my walking group most days, turning down day trips with my friends, avoiding all occasions that take me away from the bathroom for any length of time...........well, you all know what I mean.So in closing, sure do hope to get some feedback and look forward to hearing from you.Thai


----------



## LNAPE

It sounds like you eat very healthy foods but for most of us we can not tolerate all the veggies and fruits and salad you eat. If you were eating the same way when you had constipation maybe it was the calcium at that time you were taking that kept you constipated. All I can offer is no lettuce this is a bad thing for most of us with diarrhea and not vitamins A C E and magensium will add to the soft stools and diarrhea. Maybe the calcium will kick in and you will be able to eat the fruit and veggies you want.Linda


----------



## Thai

Linda, thanks for the response. I have quit taking my multi vitamin that I was taking twice a day, as it had a bunch of magnesium in it. Hasn't seemed to have done anything yet but will stay off for a while to be sure. I hesitate to do this as I also have Fibromyalgia and can not afford to get sick as this just starts a downward spiral.As for my diet, I thought too that I was eating fairly healthy but if it isn't working and is at least part of the cause for the D, then it is time to re-evaluate. From what you are saying, I guess I need to decrease the fruit, salads and veggies, gosh, what does one eat?My vit C intake is 500 mg daily. Do you think that is too much?And Vit E is 800 iu daily. Now I am sure you are going to say that is too much BUT it is the only thing that I have found that keeps the night leg cramping under some semblance of control!! As it is I am up at least twice a night with calf cramps and without it, I get no sleep. This is so bad that if indeed it is the Vit E that is causing the D, then I will have to learn to live with it because the cramping is horrific and going without the vit E is a non option.Thanks again Linda and to anyone else who might have ideas, please feel free to jump right in here. I am open to suggestions.Thai


----------



## LNAPE

As I said before vitamin C and E will cause diarrhea and from what you are saying you are taking a lot. This may be the reason for you diarrhea. I wonder what is the cause of the leg cramps. And if you do stop the vitamins it takes a few days for them to work there way out of the system. Linda


----------



## LeeMNAZ

Hooray, 3 weeks and my wife is doing very well since she started on calcium. Only one D about 10 days ago, probably caused by cream cheese in the cassarole at our friends house. She feels like she has been reborn! She keeps worrying that the calcium might not help her in the future. Linda, your posting has been a blessing to my wife!A comment about leg cramps, I get them when my potassium is low from a dieuretic so I eat bananas for a quick boost. Also we stopped taking vitamin E as I understand that it inhibits any beta blocker that a person takes for high blood pressure.Lee


----------



## Thai

Linda, I realize the Vit E is a high dose, but it is what it takes to at least make the leg cramps bearable! And I have been taking this forever and a day! If if is the Vit E, then why now. The D has only been an isssue for 2 years.The Vit C is such a small dose, that I can't imagine that is an issue. And again, I have been taking it forever as well.Lee, thanks for the heads up on the potassium issue. Will try to eat some bananas and see if that helps. Maybe even cutting back on the Vit E would be beneficial if the bananas work.On a positive note, yesterday was my first full day of taking 3 whole tabs and while I can't say that everything is normal, I can say it is a big improvement. The urgency is still there but at least I didn't blow out the bottom of the toilet this morning......







. So I am thinking that as time goes on, things will improve more......one can only hope. If so, this just goes to show that taking the Calcium at the proper time of the day is CRUCIAL. I have been taking 2-3 tabs a day for many years but NOT with meals and in just one day, there is now HOPE. So thanks Linda for being here and aiding us in our search to get our lives back..............don't you just LOVE the internet and what it has done for us???????Thai


----------



## 21526

last time i took calcium, i didn't pay attention to take it with minerals, so it backed me up. my main problem is always am. linda, im in a flareup, so i am starting up with 1/2 tab w every meal, but i have been regular in the past, usually i get 4-7 bad days a month. should i eventually plan on taking one pill as bedtime snack you think when this flareup hopefully ends! also i heard vitamin d has strong anti-inflammatory power, is that part of the cure in this case?


----------



## Prudy

I was reading in the Sunday paper where Vit D is believed to help prevent certains cancers now.. So... it's a good thing.. there are only a handful of things that have it.... besides good ole sunshine..Besides the D helps the body to absorb the calcium..


----------



## LeeMNAZ

In trying to understand how calcium works to help with IBS, I ran across this webpage which may help people: http://www.nationaldairycouncil.org/Nation...selingPage6.htmHere's a quote from that page about fiber: "DIETARY FACTORS REDUCING CALCIUM ABSORPTION AND INCREASING EXCRETION Fiber (wheat bran, phytate, and oxalate) Fiber's effect on calcium absorption is variable and small at best, especially when adequate calcium is consumed (26,27). Many kinds of fiber, including the fiber in green, leafy vegetables, which are relatively high in calcium, have no effect on calcium absorption (28). In contrast, large amounts of wheat bran reduce the absorption of calcium ingested at the same time (29,30). Two fiber constituents, phytate and oxalate, can reduce the availability of calcium contained in the same food (31,32,33). The lower absorption of calcium from beans (pinto, red, white), compared to milk, is explained by beans' content of phytate (32). Oxalate, found in spinach, inhibits the absorption of calcium from this food (34). Only about 5% of the calcium in spinach is absorbed, compared to the absorption of calcium from milk, which is about 30% (34)."If this is true, it helps explain why fiber along with calcium helps control IBS. In simple terms, the fiber attracts calcuim reducing the bodies absoption of calcium, making it available in the colon or urinary tract??? Calcium has turned my wife's life around, that is for sure. She's almost back to pre-IBS life, less about 65 lbs....


----------



## LNAPE

You will need some trial and error period to get what is right for you. Your suggestion of a full tablet at bedtime with a small snack may work but not likely. Because we have to eat through out the day you have to keep some calcium going through soaking up the excess bile and water to keep formed stools. Calcium is good for you so don't be afraid to take it daily.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Thanks for the good calcium info. When people say calcium causes kidney stones your info shows it does not because the oxalates in the green foods takes the calcium to rid the body of them so kidney stones do not form so taking extra calcium will help to prevent kidney stones and give you the added amount that may not get absorbed when eating foods with the oxalates.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,It seems with all the sun screens we use we do not get enough vitamin d either. They are in the process of increasing the recommended daily amount finding that vitamin d has a lot of benefits also. Benefits in the colon and in cancer protection.Linda


----------



## 21526

it's not the calcium its the concern of c! i have been dealing with this all for so many years, started as alternating, than went over to d, than remission, now flaring up, so i'm feeling overly cautious. keep you posted with my progress! thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Thai

Linda, I notice that you say in many posts, that it is OK to take up to 3 whole tabs a day.I am wondering, is it OK to take more?Am thinking with my 3 meals as well as bedtime.Thai


----------



## LNAPE

Thai,It is very safe to take 3 full tablets that is 1800 mg in one day. I have taken 4 a day on rare occasions when I first started thinking I needed it because of some event I was worried about going to. But unless you check with your doctor I would not do more than 3 fll tablets on a regular basis.You may find just moving one dose to bedtime with a small snack and skipping maybe the dinner one would work just as well.Linda


----------



## 22468

Hello Thai;I read you have Fibro also as do I. I did find a Vit. C. that has NO magnesium in it. I take "Nature Made". It's nature's natural anti-biotic. And boy did I need it this past week. I developed Bronchitis brought on by the Fibro, which turned bacterial, costochondritis, & found (by an ekg) I had a heart attack in the past & didn't realize it. So now am on a Beta Blocker, had a course of anti-biotics by IV, which in turn started the "D" again. So when I got home from the hospital, started the Cal.Carb. up again. I'm just starting to get back to my "normal". Wish you luck w/the fibro & all. BTW I also take Clonazapam for my legs as I'm borderline RLS. You may want to have a potassium level done next time you visit the doc. Blessings;Luv


----------



## Prudy

Oh Linda.. I had to laugh. ..there are some days.. I take 4 tabs too.... not often.. mind you... I thought I was the only one who might do that.. so I never mentioned it.. Like right now.. I am going through an episode... and took 4 yesterday... and 3 and a half the day before..... just to keep things from getting too bad and me having to use imodium.. which I hate.. I have to let the system calm down after eating food prepared by someone and not asking what was in it... turns out it caused a flare of my IBS... and irritated my diverticulitis.. so this week has been bland foods only... no veggies.. or fiber supplement.. don't need it..


----------



## Thai

Hi Luv,Thanks for the heads up on the mag free vit c. Will check that out.I have full blown RLS as well as full blown PLMD but choose to not take meds.This sure makes life hard at times but with all I have wrong, I figure a med for each and I am going to be taking handfuls, so for now this is what I do.I will ask for a potassium level at my next physical..........they take a ton of blood and pee so may as well check for everything, right?







Sorry to hear of your heart attack and hope you will feel well in the future. This fibro keeps us hopping, just trying to stay ahead of the game.Thai


----------



## LNAPE

Purdy,We all have our little tricks of getting by day to day. I made a big mistake and grew some tomatoes this summer. They are so good right off the vine. Well I too have diverticulosis an was eating tomatoes like there was no tomorrow but there was. I got an attack of diverticulosis and boy that lasted a good week and is so painful. It is gone now but the tomatoes are not but I have to cut down a bit on eating too many at once.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Oh... I don't even dare try them.... I would love to have a real fresh tomato salad... along with fresh home grown cucumbers.. and lettuce.. even corn on the cob... but... these are all things of the past... so next bite of tomato... enjoy for me... will you... I can just imagine the taste.. Wonderful.. Next year.. I am going to try to grow the two veggies I can eat.. carrots and broccoli... my son got me the seeds on mothers day.. but was too late to plant it.. so next year.. will give it a go..


----------



## LeeMNAZ

August 31, 2007- Doctor appointment, he is now convinced that she has IBS! We discussed calcium with him and while he didn't foo foo it, there wasn't much of a reaction. He did finally recommend stopping Asacol which she has been weaning herself off over the last 2 weeks. He is still concerned about her weight loss and scheduled her for a CT scan. He is trying Elavil or amitriptyline to take at bedtime which should help her sleep. Has anyone else tried this med?? I saw that one of the side affects is constipation so that should add to what the calcium is doing. If none of this helps by mid-Oct., he is recommending that she go on 40mg of prednisone which she definitely doesn't want to do. This sounds like an extremely high dosage. Overall, life is better with many more good days than bad days. Diet definitely is a big factor in IBS. She hates to do it, but when we eat at a friends house, she is going to have to ask what is in the food.Aug. 3rd was the day of despair and desperation, I found this website that day and she went on calcium the next day. Here's hoping everyone has a good Labor Day weekend! Lee


----------



## 22468

Hi Lee;Happy to hear your wife is doing better on the calcium. I too, was put on asacol at the time of diagnosis, & it increased the D. So stopped taking it. I know it's embarassing (in the beginning) to ask people what's in the food, but I have to do that all the time too. I always take something along in my purse to eat, or eat b4 going, then just drink a beverage & tell them I have many food allergies. Hopefully they will be understanding. About the prednisone, my hubby developed Polymyalgia Rheumatica & was put on 40mg. of pred daily. 20 in the AM & 20 in the PM. If she can possibly avoid this, do. An alternative is Endocort. It doesn't have all the side effects Pred does. My hubby developed cataracts, hi blood pressure, blood clots. nuropathy in his legs, & now has an elevated protein in his blood, which he needs to be checked for lymphoma 2-3 times a yr. It's a HORRIBLE drug if taken long term. He's down to 5mg. of pred a day now, & wishes he could get off that, but the damage has already been done. The Calcium is working fine for me. Maybe she may have to take more some days. Tweak around w/it & see what works for her. I know this isn't the best way to have to live, but if we can make life tolerable enough to do some fun things, maybe we can all cope. Blessings to you both;Luv...


----------



## LNAPE

LeeMNAZ,You may know this but the predinsone will destroy her bones so it is even more important to remain on the calcium. My sister took the prednisone for a long time for breathing problems and now she has had a knee replacement and needs the other one done and she is 51. Check on that also.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

The doctors are not really wild about taking something they are not needed to write and RX for and the drug companies will not do research on calcium to help prevent diarrhea because there is no money in it for them.Linda


----------



## 21526

Linda,I started the calcium to end a flareup, but it ended up backfiring, I became c for two days, than today, i started to go again (i stopped taking it for the past two days) and i had to go many times, and it was all pellets. i am mostly regular, but i tend towards morning problems, and have about 7 bad days a month (so 1/4 of the month is a problem) maybe i should just be taking 1/2 tab at morning when i regulate again. maybe i need to add fiber for bulk?


----------



## LNAPE

You need to take 1/2 just before bed with a small snack. This will help in the morning. Try that for a few days and if that is not enough then if you are taking just the calcium carbonate with vitamin D you may need to switch to the calcium carbonate with the added minerals.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Don't forget water intake that is very important in combating C too.. If you up fiber... you need to up water too... to bulk the fiber up and help it pass through.. Normally we should be drinking up to 8- 8 oz glasses of water a day.... Now for more active people, this of course would need to be upped ... But you get the picture..When I have a patient say they are constipated.. I always ask... are you getting enough fluids in... esp water??? Most time the answer is no.. Make sure those with D watch the type of water you drink if you use bottled water... ones that have added minerals ... such a magnesium can increase your D... One other thing I recommend to them... is a bowl of good whole grain cereal eaten at night with a big glass of water.. this will usually gets the system moving by morning..


----------



## 21526

thanks guys! Linda, I am taking the purple bottle with added minerals, that is the one you are talking about? maybe i will just start eating my larabar again, it had a lot of fiber in it. prudy, what fiber do you recommend to your patients, i am very sensitive, gluten free, and dairy free


----------



## Prudy

I am a nurse in a Chemical Dependency Rehab.. so many of the medications they take have constipating effects on their systems.. Esp is they are on certain programs to help them get off some illegal drugs. I usually tell them to try to get their fiber from foods they can eat and I encourage lots of fluids..and I mean allot.. up to 2 liters.. I am big on upping the grains and fruits and veggies... if one can tolerate it.. I also encourage juices such as prune, apple and cranberry... if they don't like fruits.If they need anything more.. we usually send them out to a PCP.. where they are usually prescribed things like colace, metamucil, miralax and citracil. Plus as we do... they also encourage fluids..There are things one can buy that helps.. flaxseed is one.. I understand the oil helps too.. Since I don't have that problem.. I can't attest to it helping.. but I hear it works well.. Flaxseed for me is a no no.. When I could eat all of this.. I used to make this as a snack sometimes.. take a good brand of whole grain cereal one with the fruits, and nuts in it, things like raisins and dried berries.. whatever... then I would add to it, more chopped nuts, and some fresh fruit, mix it with a container of yogurt and let it sit for awhile to meld the flavors... and eat.... sometimes I would add a little topping to make it more festive.. but is is loaded with fiber.. and if you can digest it.. it tastes wonderful..There are so many fiber bars out there that one would have many choices of what to try.. and cereals too... I myself eat an oat bran based organic cereal.. just a scant 1/4 cup is all I can take a day but it keeps things going well.. and now there is that fiber one can add to food... I can't think of the name of it .. Fiber Sure..??? but you can add it to whatever for extra fiber..


----------



## ibsdsufferer

Hello,I have just came back from the supermarket where I bought wheat free products for the first time and also trying to cut out most dairy products to see if that helps my IBSD. While I was there I was concerned that I wouldnt be getting enough Calcium so I thought I'd buy suppliments (I didn't see this topic before I left).I bought the Sainsbury's brand (Superstore in England) of Calcium & Vitamin D... I took 2 just after a small but high soluble fibre dinner and 2 glasses of water (before reading this!)I saw how much Calcium and Vitamin D listed in the first thread and they're quite different to the ones I have. I just wondered if these were safe to take at 2 a day as thats what the recommended dosage says on the label...The label says, Each 2 tablets typically provide Quantity &RDA (recommended daily allowance)Vitamin D 5µg 100Calcium 800mg 100Ingredients (Not sure if you need to know this so listing them anyway)Calcium Carbonate, Maltodextrin, Cellulose, Hydroxypropylmethylcellulose, Silicon Dioxide, Croscarmellose Sodium, Magnesium Strearate, Colour (Titanium Dioxide), Talc, Sucrose, Maize Startch, Acacia, Coconut Oil. Tricalcium Phosphate, Vitamin D3, Antioxidant (Tocopherol).Any help would be wonderful espcially if you think I should chuck 'em away... and thank you so much for your help so far.


----------



## 21526

prudy- great fiber advice. when im not in a flare i can handle fruits and veggies so i'll keep that in mind, should work well with the calcium! linda, does weight have an effect on the amount of calcium people need, i would imagine so? i am 100 pounds so maybe i need less?


----------



## LNAPE

ibsdsufferer,Taking more than 600 mg of calcium at one time is wasting the calcium. Your body can only process about 500 mg at once so only take one pill at a time. You should take them with food 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart. It looks like the ones you have are calcium carbonate 400 mg in each tablet. Stary with this and see what happens. Linda


----------



## LNAPE

I would think that weight may not make too much of a difference. Exersizing makes a difference. You thyroid processing the calcium in a normal way makes a difference. Taking the calcium in a supplement instead of food makes a difference.Linda


----------



## LeeMNAZ

Linda,I was incorrect in the amount of magnesium oxide in the Citracal+D that my wife is taking, it's 40mg per pill with 315mg of calcium citrate. She takes one in the morning, 2 at noonish and 2 with dinner, this seems to be working very well along with Citrucel for bulk. We had a great weekend with no problems. I get nervous discussing these things, but she had a very formed BM today for the first time in years. She has tried the calcium carbonate twice now, granted she didn't give it enough time but had severe stomach cramps both times. The citrate seems to be more gentle on the stomach. She is now done with the Ascol, I guess that a person needs to taper their intake of this instead of quiting quickly. So far, so good!One other comment, many manufacturers list Magnesium Stearate in their list of ingredients, this is usually a trace amount. Magnesium Stearate is used as a lubricant during the manufacturing process.Lee


----------



## LNAPE

Lee,You are right about the trace amount of magnesium. It is the measurable amounts that can cause the problem so if anyone is seeing magnesium in the very fine print this is not something you need to worry about.Linda


----------



## JeffnSD

I've noticed the Caltrate 600 +D Plus Minerals (the purple box) keeps increasing their magnesium dose. It's now at 50mg. Is this still the best brand to take? Can you take more than 3 in a day? I'm seeing little change and curious if taking more could help.


----------



## LeeMNAZ

JeffnSD said:


> I've noticed the Caltrate 600 +D Plus Minerals (the purple box) keeps increasing their magnesium dose. It's now at 50mg. Is this still the best brand to take? Can you take more than 3 in a day? I'm seeing little change and curious if taking more could help.


Sorry, I edited some corrections into the last post, 40mg of magnesium and 315mg of calcium citrate per pill is correct with Citracal from Sams Club not to be confused with Caltrate 600. To the best of my knowledge, Caltrate 600 contains 40mg of Magnesium. My wife is now taking 5/day, one in the morning, 2 at noon and 2 with dinner of Citracal. That is a little more magnesium than with Linda's recommendations, but the citrate seems to be easier on the stomach than the carbonate. Diet and fiber are still key. As those of you with IBS know, you can eat something one day with no problems and 2 days later, eat the same thing and have D. The Elavil seems to have reduced the frequency and urgency but makes her very sleepy. I hope that helps you, Jeff.


----------



## Mary:::)))

Jeff............Linda is on vacation this weekend but I am sure she will write you back when she returns...........


----------



## Prudy

Jeff it may effect you... It did me which is why I had to switch to just plain calcium and Vit. D only. Some people are super sensitive to magnesium ... I am one of them. I can't even drink mineral water with it in it.. I once mistakeningly bought a calcium with 80 mg of mag... and when I took it.... it was like taking milk of magnesia... for me.... bad!!! You may be one of those, so you may want to try just plain calcium carbonate 600mg with vitamin D and see how you fare with that... If you are taking the whole tabs of the purple box, you can take the whole tabs of the plain calcium... and see how you do... if you get a little constipated just up you water intake and see how you do.. Those of us who have D sorta welcome a little stopping up... it sure is a change from what we know..


----------



## JeffnSD

Thanks for the update Mary!!! I'll look forward to her return.







)


----------



## JeffnSD

Thanks Prudy. You might be right about that. I might be ultra sensitive. I'll give the normal Caltrate without the magnesium a try. Funny you mention the constipation. I would kill to have IBS-C. At least those people can leave the house!! haha.


----------



## Prudy

i know what you mean... and those with C think they want D cause at least we can go.. I think both has it bad affects or none of us would be here.. But yes they can leave the house.. but I don't think I want to have to use dynamite to move my bowels either..







So... not minimize what they go through.. it is better to have neither... and be normal..


----------



## LNAPE

JeffnSD,It may not be the right one for you if you are not getting some sort or relief if you have been taking it for a week. Mangesium was 40 mg until recently over the last 6 months say it has increased to 50 mg in the Caltrate Brand. You may find some copy Brands that still have the 40 mg. But the fact is 40 or 50 should be okay unless you are really sensative to it.Now lets see if we can help you. Like I said if you are not gettin some results then you may just need to switch to calcium carbonate and vitamin D only. Do not take more than3 full tablets in one day. ALways take them with food and do not take any vitamins. If you take other meds see if it is okay to take calcium with them or at a different time.I would be glad to help if you let me know just what is happening and if you take other meds.Linda


----------



## JeffnSD

Hey Linda,Thanks so much for your reply. I went out and bought the Caltrate pink bottle that just has calcium and vitamin D (no magnesium). So we'll see what happens with that.I've been dealing with IBS-D over the past 3 years and only in the past year has it become debilitating. I've had all the tests (Upper GI, Endoscopy, Colonscopy) and countless blood tests, parasite testing, malabsorbtion tests and everything is always fine. They did find some inflammation in my small intestines and I took Entocort (steroid) but that didnt help any. I've also tried acupunucture, probiotics with little success. Specifically the worst time of day is the mornings. I often go 3-4 times upon waking up. Its not watery diarrhea but really is what I call mud/sludge and is often yellow/greenish. I also have this incredibly sense of urgency when I do manage to leave the house so I never go anywhere without a bathroom in sight. I rush from location to location. So I'm sure some anxiety plays an issue. We tried the anti-depressant Elavil but I had some severe side effects on a small dose (25mg 1x a day) and nothing changed with my bathroom habits. I have tried various fibers (Benefiber, Metamucil, Citrucel). I noticed the Metamucil did bulk my stool...but I was still going like crazy. Of course Immodium does help but I'm trying not to use it to really find out the root of my problem and for some odd reason....when I take Immodium...I have to pee all the time...which I guess is better than pooping all day. haha.The doc now has me beginning Questran this week to see if this is a bile-salt thing. I guess I feel like I'm running out of options and its frustrating and scary.


----------



## LNAPE

JeffnSD,I hear this all the time with the testing and not being able to find anything. Did they test the gall bladder. The yelloish BM is a clue that the GB is not functioning like it should. At least you have a doctor that even knows about Questran. Calcium can work like the Questran but is much easier to take. Linda


----------



## JeffnSD

Linda,Well I've been on the Questran now for 4-5 days. The only thing its done for me so far is form my stools a bit more. (I actually can get the same results with just the Calcium or Metamucil 3x a day). The odd thing is I'm still going like crazy!! Usually 3 times after every meal. I guess I should count my blessings its not watery or mud like I'm used to...but there hasn't been any "constipating" effect that I was hopeful for. Maybe I should try the pill form called Colestid.I'm guessing I should just go back to the Calcium and some regime of Immodium since that seems to stop me up. I've never used Lomotil though.Well thanks for your help. If you have any ideas on how to stop my frequency..I'm all ears. I see the GI tomorrow again too! I just need to slow down my bowel motility some way!! Frustrating.Jeff


----------



## overitnow

These things can yield slow improvements. The stuff I use took a complete year to totally get rid of the D; but it has continued to stay away for almost 10 years. Be patient with the calcium, or whatever you try out.Cheers,Mark


----------



## 14048

Give it time. Nothing works perfectly the first time you take it. Every body is different and it takes time for all of us to find something that works for us. Just don't give up so quickly, let your body have a chance to adjust and then see if you want to change things. Hi, Mark, how was your move? Do you like your new place better now that you are living there? Hubby was on the island over the weekend, wanted to play golf but could not get on any of the courses. Seems everybody else had the same idea. He was lucky, he went over on Saturday and got in on the discounted ferry charges going over. That was a pleasant surprise for him.The best to everybody.GadJett


----------



## Joe9

Hello, I'm back. It looks like I am now going to try the pink bottle of non-magnesium Caltrate, but here's how it happened:I am now taking Colestipol (colestid) tablets. I still was having problems with adverse reactions to cholestyramine, even though it works great at controlling all of my bile D. No matter which brand I've tried, it helps the D but makes me suffer gas and nausea....My latest symptom has been a white tongue and sour taste which has persisted all day for the past 11 days. My doctor said this is "Thrush", or a bacterial fungus on the tongue as a result of all the acid stuff my stomach has been going through the past few months while I've been going through hell trying to get the medications right, and so on...The doctor seemed to want me to take calcium carbonate (Caltrate), which is something I've thought of doing anyway, in addition to 1 gram of my Colestid medication in the morning. The advice at this point is to see if 1 gram of Colestipol in the AM is enough to control my bile D and lessen side effects, and to take the calcium a few times during the day as well.The doctor said "I want calcium carbonate in you"... I wonder what he's thinking? That it will absorb along with the Colestid and soak up the acid and stop the white tongue??


----------



## LNAPE

Joe9,It sounds to me like he was following your lead about getting on the calcium because he has nothing else to offer you.Linda


----------



## Joe9

Linda, that is exactly what I thought, but I am amazed that you picked up on this because I didn't really say that I was giving him a lead. I mentioned the Caltrate to him when I was telling him all the past things I have tried since this past June out of despair. Initially, he said he wanted me to take "TUMS" and I blew that off. Anyway - yesterday morning I bought the pink bottle (no magnesium). I took one at about 11:30 am and another at about 6:30 pm. But I had already taken one of my Colestid tablets at 7 am as well. So it's too early to tell anything, really. This morning it's a new day at 6 am, and I don't know whether I should take it upon myself to STOP all of the medicines today (like Colestid and Cholestyramine) and instead just concentrate on the Pink Caltrate. I have been having such adverse reactions on those medicines, ever since my old brand went out of business last June. Now with a fungus on my tongue from all that acid, I would love to stop all medicines. But I did not have much success on the Caltrate last month at holding my Bile D at bay when I was trying the purple bottle. I have to be completely honest and say I am still highly skeptical of the pink bottle being the answer for me. I just haven't heard anything about calcium being the solution for Bile D after gallbladder surgery other than here. Regular diarrhea? Okay. I am so glad the calcium works wonders for you, Linda, after your gallbladder surgery.... but we are all so very different. Have there been other people who had marvelous success with calcium who also were experiencing chronic Bile D after gallbladder removal, and not just IBS?


----------



## LNAPE

Joe9,Have your read the calcium info at the top of this thread. There are sooooo many of us who have been helped by taking the calcium. You do not get any other side effects once you get adjusted and it works. It was started here by me 9 plus years ago and it has been passed on through this board and others and the doctors can not offer this as a soltion because it has not been proven so the claim can not be made by any drug company because they do not want to spend money on testing for something that you can get over the counter and cheap.Some give up too quickly but your have to be ready to take it daily for ever if you stop the diarrhea will return. Some have other conditions and must take other meds and with side effects will not have as good of a result because of side effects of meds. Calcium carbonate does soak up the acid and if this is a problem it can only help it is a matter of getting the right amount.Linda


----------



## Joe9

LNAPE said:


> Joe9,Have your read the calcium info at the top of this thread. There are sooooo many of us who have been helped by taking the calcium. You do not get any other side effects once you get adjusted and it works.


Yes, I know there are no side effects... because I tried it from July 31st to August 7th, and there were no adverse effects. This was the purple type, though, and I still had no D control. Yesterday I started the Pink bottle, no magnesium. I took 1 at about noon and a second with dinner.... so far TODAY I have taken 1 at 7 am, and a second about 11:30 am . I am at home today instead of working outdoors.... I ate lunch about 12:00, and so far here I am at 1:15 and still no diarrhea, though you never know...! As of today I have tried STOPPING taking my Colestid to avoid those side effects, even though the medicine works wonders.


> It was started here by me 9 plus years ago and it has been passed on through this board and others and the doctors can not offer this as a soltion because it has not been proven so the claim can not be made by any drug company because they do not want to spend money on testing for something that you can get over the counter and cheap.


Yes, believe me I understand how the medical profession doesn't want something so cheap and easily available over the counter to succeed... I have no faith in doctors or the greedy medical people who refuse to consider "natural treatment".


> Some give up too quickly but your have to be ready to take it daily for ever if you stop the diarrhea will return. Some have other conditions and must take other meds and with side effects will not have as good of a result because of side effects of meds. Calcium carbonate does soak up the acid and if this is a problem it can only help it is a matter of getting the right amount.


I definitely gave up too soon last time, but as I work outdoors, I can't afford to be playing games, which is why I ran back to the Cholestyramine and Colestid.... it immediately stops the diarrhea the FIRST DAY.... only difference is, it makes me feel lousy all day! Anyway - today is the first day since August 7th that I have NOT taken any medicines.... it's just me and the Pink bottle of Caltrate for the time being. I figure I will, at the very least, give it until October 1st.... by then I should get some kind of idea. Thanks.


----------



## Joe9

Great.... no sooner did I finish typing the last post, and 10 minutes after, I had an urge to go and I had a loose BM out of nowhere, with yellow color (good thing I was at home!!!!!!!!!!). How can the calcium be working at all, if I have even 1 "emergency"? I took 2 tablets today -- 1 at 7am, 1 at 11:30.... and here I STILL manage to have a lose BM out of nowhere at 1:30???? What is the calcium accomplishing exactly, then??? Nothing! All I know is, when I am taking my medicine - horrible side effects or not - I am "safe" all day. This STINNKKSS!!!!!I tell you, I'd better get results --- whether it's calcium or a cholestyramine resin that doesn't make me feel sick.... or I am checking out for good!!!!


----------



## JeffnSD

Hey Joe,I know its easy to get discouraged...especially when we feel we aren't in control of our bowels. I think the most important thing in all of this is choosing to NOT let this rule your life. Sure...we might have to search for a bathroom everywhere we go or even carry a change of clothes in the car...but I honestly believe alot of our diarrhea problems are because of anxiety and the "what if" scenario. I fight this every day.Just to let you know...I tried that cholestrymine and didnt have any success. Didnt stop me up at all. I also have to mention...the pink caltrate doesn't do a thing for me. I have no idea why. But I have better luck with the purple bottle (even though it has magnesium in it) Maybe its all the other minerals or something contributes to the absorption effect.I have to tell you..I've had such a good week. My doc gave me a strong dose of CIPRO (antibiotic) and I've been taking 1 or 2 immodiums each morning...then I eat 2 spoonfuls of dried blueberries each night before I go to bed (constipating effect). I've almost been back to normal!!! I'm not sure if this will last very long...but I'm absolutely loving it...and because of this confidence...my anxiety is lessening. Its an evil cyclical effect but hang in there. You will find what works best for you!


----------



## Joe9

Jeff,Thanks for the reply. Sorry I'm so annoyed. I was so happy and relieved from 2002 until 2007, when my old brand of colestyramine worked miracles for me.... it was discontinued last June and I have been desperate ever since..You don't have bile D from gallbladder removal, right? That's probably why the cholestyramine didn't help you -- it's to bind bile acids. Maybe it helps regular everyday IBS too for some ... I don't know. I used to have regular IBS in the 1990s, but I was luckily able to control it by simply taking Metamucil twice a day (it bulked me up). Unfortunately, this will not work for me with Bile D after gallbladder removal.Glad you are doing better -- I hope I may join you soon enough... it just seems like I need one of those "Bile Sequestrant Meds" to stop my "D", but I am pulling out my hair trying to find one that won't make me ill and will agree with me as the old brand once did (5 years of everyday success was a long time).Then this whole thing with the pink versus purple brand of Caltrate confuses me. I guess everyone's diferent, but I can't be playing these games forever, as I have said... I am not going to live like this, and I have to work outdoors, as well! The only thing strange is that as I was typing my reply to Linda earlier, I was thinking to myself "I hope I don't have a BM now that I am thinking too much about it".... and I did. So sometimes it does seem like it's mind over matter too...


----------



## Joe9

Jeff,Also -- when my gallbladder came out in '02 and I had Bile D, I saw my GI, at first he wanted me on Imodium and didn't like the idea of the Cholestyramine (I don't know why). But my regular family doctor thought it was better in the longterm to take Cholestyramine, because it's basically a sponge that isn't absorbed, and it stays in the gut and is passed out the next morning.. no longterm issues. And from 2002 until recently, he was right.I have now toyed with the Imodium idea, but I think that's more suited to regular IBS. Even if it isn't, I don't like the idea of taking something like that every day as a regular part of life. At least with the calcium, it's natural (though I do have my fears over the longterm effects of too much calcium, even though Linda assures us it's not a problem!). So anyway - can anyone answer... how could I have a loose and urgent BM after I'd taken 2 Clacium tabs already today? I guess it didn't soak up anything...


----------



## JeffnSD

Hey Joe,You are correct. I have not had my gallbladder taken out. We experimented with the Cholystermine in case my gallbladder wasnt functioning properly. I have heard quite alot about formulas changing for cholesterymine and some people (like yourself) have noticed changes. I know there is a pill version called Colestid. Have you tried that? Maybe that would work better for you.I say give the calcium a chance to work. Its not going to work immediately. It takes some time for food to move through you...so what you eat today you will suffer with tomorrow. I believe the calcium works the same way. In my opinioin...there isnt anything that is wrong to take if you are suffering. Using Imodium every day for the rest of your life is totally safe. All it does is slow down your gut motility time so the food stays in your intestines longer..thus absorbing more liquid and voila...no diarrhea. I dont recommend taking taking 6-7 cause you body can become immune to it...but hell Joe..if life is that difficult for you...i'd be desperate to try anything. I honestly never thought the cholystermine is that healthy. Its a bulking agent that forms your food and bile and you body doesn't absorb that chemical. Thus..it binds and makes a slippery chute out of your intestines and everything you eat comes out. That doesnt seem very natural either.Anxiety plays a huge part of it. Just today I went to see a movie. I didnt have to go before. But as I sat there thinking..ok..i dont want to leave what if I have to go...it just escalated and I felt i was about to burst...but nex thing I know..i got distracted (I went to see some scarey zombie movie) and I forgot about it. the movie was over and I came home. I still haven't gone to the potty. It is a mind game too. It might benefit you to see a psychiatrist and talk out these issues and fears. It really does help. He might even be able to put you on some anti-anxiety or anti-depressant pills that help alleviate your stress. Alot of people with IBS and diarrhea problems take them.OK..hope this helps somewhat. You're not alone my friend.


----------



## RonnieM

Im very interested in trying calcium?Question:I am now on One tsp 3 times a day of Benefiber. (Strill getting attacks now and then though) Wondering. Do i stop the fiber? and then do the calcium? or do both? please help? TY


----------



## LNAPE

Sometimes fiber can cause gas and bloating and cramps. In my opinion it is better to take one thing at a time to see if you can get it to work before adding other things. The calcium can be taken with the fiber if you like even some of the fiber have added calcium to the fiber. It is a matter of trial and error to get the right dose and timing of the calcium. I have been taking one tablet with my 3 daily meals for 9 plus years and it works great for me.Linda


----------



## RonnieM

Thanks Linda,I will try the calcium and stopp the fiber (For a few days) see how it works?Im so happy for you to be free of the pain and stress of this horrible thing we all seem to have in common?Thanks God bless Ronnie M


----------



## Prudy

I agree Linda.. sometime is does take adjusting things and doses.. I still have to on occasion. After my last episode of IBS.. or a Diverticulitis attack I don't know which.. they are so similar... hard to tell... I was having an issue with morning Bm's.. going three or 4 times withing a few hours of arising.. so I thought.... what is wrong.. I had stopped taking my Fiber supplement..when the attack started.. as well as the fiber foods I eat... after things calmed down.. I was not adding the fiber supplement back.. but did the foods.. also I was still eating my oat bran cereal and yogurt at night .... so I thought.. maybe just maybe I will split the evening pill in half and take half at supper and the other half with my snack... it has worked so far.. one BM in the morning.. and I haven't had to add back my fiber supplement, cause all has been solid formed stools.. easy to pass.. Yah....!!Sometimes.. I think people don't grab the concept of adjustment on many levels like foods they eat, and things they take.. I don't know why, and I feel there isn't much more you can recommend to them.. if they aren't willing to make those changes and work things out. Expecting instant success the minute you start is a little unrealistic. IMHO... I know through my over a year and a half of the calcium, I have had to make adjustments at different times for different reasons and I will continue to, as needed to make it work... giving up triggers.. and fatty foods... and sugars, caffeine, soda. .... junk foods.. hasn't been an unhealthy hardship.. I lost 80 lbs doing that.. and helped myself.. actually.. not hurt myself.. triggers are triggers ... I had to do away with them.. or go insane causing myself episodes daily because I wasn't willing to give up what was causing me harm... A small price to pay to get things under control... GEE.. I eat healthier now ... feel better... look better.. have more energy... can do things I enjoy for a change.. not a bad thing I say...not a bad thing at all...


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,You offer a wealth of information on this site and this subject of calcium. It is not a miracle cure but does work well if you work with it. Some don't have the patients and with some of the jobs they have it is hard to work and have these kind of problems if you do not have access to a bathroom on the job. I have been lucky there I can take food to work and eat when I want working in the business with my husband so it is easier to cope. But I do have to say I hardly ever miss a day being sick with diarrhea for quite some time now. Before the calcium I was working in a pharmacy and would go all day without eating so I could do my job and this was not the way to get control of this. If you do not eat all day you seem to have lots more acid burning in the gut and makes things more irritated and more diarrhea when you do eat.Thanks for your support and suggestions on this board.Linda


----------



## Joe9

I have read everyone's thoughts, and I appreciate all of them. Let me tell you how it went today...Today I took 1 calcium tablet (pink type) at 7 am. I ate an apple at about 8:30 am and had urgent D by 9:30 am.I took a second tablet at 12 pm, and I ate lunch at about 1:30 pm. I had urgent D at 2 pm. Thes BMs got progressively more loose, and there was yellow bile and "burn".So the thing is, I am wondering just what those 2 doses of calcium accomplished? And this is the third day I have taken the calcium at these times...You see, I know that if I was on Colestid or Cholestyramine, there would not be any urgent D for me, even from the first day. This is why I'm confused. Also, both these times I took the tablets without food. In the past (with the purple bottle) I DID take the pills with food. I just figured that by filling my system with two does of calcium (one at 7, the other at 12) I figured I was pretty well "binded". But not so.


----------



## LNAPE

Joe,You are not really following the program for success with the calcium. You may also be eating too much fruit for right now. You need to take the calcium with food you need to take them at least 4 or 5 hours apart and you must do this everyday and not play around with what you think will work for a while until you can get some sense of what is working.You have got lots of bile acid burning your gut and this will not stop in an instant. It takes some time for the insides to heal and free yourself of this burning acid. You do no stay consistent with the program and if you do not it will not help. While you are starting this you can take imodium to help with the diarrhea.I don't know what else to tell you because you seem not to listen and follow the program as you should. In you head the only thing that works for you is the Questran and that is the only thing you have confidence in. Have you tried the calcium with the Questran maybe the calcium will help the cramping you are getting so maybe the both together will help you.Linda


----------



## Joe9

Linda,Well, it's not hard to have confidence in the Questran when (for me) it works like a charm, and therefore it's easy to get it "into my head". Heck, that's easy!I do have a question about taking the calcium with food, though, if you might know the answer. I see that even the bottle says to take with food, but do you know why that is a requirement? You see, I like the idea of having a supply of calcium in my body before really eating much. That's why I figured if I have 1 tablet at 7, and another at 12, there is plenty of calcium in my system for when I eat at 1:00 or 1:30.Another interesting thing I have always noticed is that I almost NEVER have any Bile D after 5 pm, no matter WHAT I take (calcium, Questran, or even nothing at all). I definitely see that my problem times with the Bile D are between the hours of, say, 8 am to 5 pm. For example, yesterday morning the food I ate early in the day (once at 8:30 am and again at 1:30 pm) all went through me fairly quickly. But I had dinner at 6 pm, and no diarrhea after that. I ate again at 9 pm, and no diarrhea after that either. I definitely have a problem with Bile D after gallbladder removal, but only in mornings and afternoons, for whatever reason. I don't know if anyone knows the reason for this, but I'd love to hear some ideas. It seems to me that if I don't have a gallbladder and if my liver makes too much bile after meals, this whould happen even at 6 pm and 9 pm.


----------



## Prudy

Oh... Linda.. You took the words right off my fingers.. I have wanted to say all that for 2 days now.. and deleted it each time..Sorry... but you still aren't listening...READ what she said.. Follow it... YOU are not..Calcium taken with food is meant to ease indigestion and gas caused by it.. Hence why it and most meds that cause irritation recommend to be taken with food..and sometime digestion with food helps the body to absorb more of the nutrients from the calcium or med.The reason the calcium for us is taken with food.. is to act like the sponge for the bile liquid secreted for digestion.. What isn't absorbed by the body for use is carried in the intestines and absorbs the bile.. Had you read this whole thread from it's inception (going back to page 1 the very first post), you would have realized it.Linda is right.. you are not listening to what is said.. you are doing what you want.. hence.. You are not getting anywhere.. and won't.. You have a mind set about everything.. even your Questran.. so why don't you just get back on it.. and be done with it.. and put up with the nausea and gas... and eat what you want.. and don't have D... You are NOT doing your body any favor by going back and forth.. in fact.. like we have said before.. You are just causing more inflammation to the intestines with all this back and forth stuff....and secondly.. you don't stay on any one thing long enough for it to work out the side effects anyway.. WE continue to talk about letting your gut heal... which may mean.. following a bland diet for awhile in order to do that.. That would mean no apples.. juices.. harsh fibers for awhile.. You are producing excess acid.. your body is already telling you that.. What more can someone say to you.. to get you to listen????Linda is trying to help you.. you could at least follow her advice for a few weeks and see ....


----------



## Joe9

Hey, you know, I really don't appreciate nor need this hostility. I am having one hell of a nightmarish time since June 30th as it is, and if you folks more than others can't relate to how frustrated a person can become with these types of problems and at least allow for me to sound impatient, I don't know who else ever would. But bear also in mind that this, in turn, creates mutual hostility... and yeah, I DID read the early pages since Page 1. I see nobody has yet directly answered how 1 clacium pill can be taken at 7 am and a second one at 12 pm, and then a person can STILL have foods trigger a bile attack at 1:30 pm. You say the calcium "soaks up the bile," but obviously it did not occur in this case. It takes time? I gave it 9 days the first time --- 9 days where I could barely do my job outdoors because of having to run back to the bathroom. Should I have waited 9 weeks? 9 months? 9 years....??I don't give anything a chance? How long is a chance? Granted, I stopped some of the questran meds after 1 to 2 weeks due to unpleasant side effects, but the last one I tried I gave a whole 5 weeks to!As for the "just stay on your Questran and enjoy not having D, and put up with the nausea and gas and be done with it"... NO WAY. Life is about quality -- and I am not interested in living a life that either keeps me housebound due to chronic D, or as a trade-off keeps me "safe" but makes me feel ill. Yeah, what a quality of life! I refuse to choose either of these "options".And now in addition to other symptoms I am sitting here with a continuous white tongue and 24-hour "sour taste" all day long! This is my latest joy --- and the doctor gave me some sort of prescription tabs to suck on 3 times a day for this, and they still have done nothing, though I'll continue to go through the whole prescription. I'll keep taking calcium to see if this is due to acid somehow, and if the calcium absorbs that.One other thing about prayer -- whether you'd believe it or not, I am a firm believer in God and pray regularly. In fact, one morning in particular when I was praying extra hard and crying my eyes out, I was immediately lead to Linda's Calcium Forum. So I really thought the Calcium was the answer to my prayer. I guess God can be a comedian sometimes....


----------



## Prudy

Well..I wasn't being hostile..I was being blunt.... no one is dismissing what you feel... we have all been there..We have answered your questions in the past very willingly.. and tried to impart information to you.. So... here and now.. I apologize for sounding harsh..... and I will from now on refrain from responding to any of your questions... I don't want to be the person to keep you from obtaining your quality of life.. God is not a comedian.. He is a loving and caring God.. and has only our best interest in mind.. He leads people but free will allows us to make the choices we make..


----------



## Joe9

Well, whaddaya know -- two urgent BMs of bile already today, but hey, the day's still young! And of course, I already had 2 calcium tablets in me well before each attack too to "soak up any bile", but they didn't soak up anything except for my HOPE! My wife and I went out on a lovely sunny day. She wanted to go for a drive, but after 2 near craps in my pants and our car, I told her she'd have to go alone for her drive and here I am, stuck in the house and on the computer instead of enjoying the day. And later on we're supposed to go out to eat at a restaurant with my family for my nephew's birthday... wow oh wow, what an experience that'll be! Hope the bathroom is free! But hey -- no gassy stomach with calcium, at least! Whoopie! This is what makes life worth living!You can bet I'll take some form of Questran/Colestid tomorrow.Oh sure, I'll be a miserable and gassy/nauseated wreck tomorrow, and not really enjoying the next sunny drive or restaurant dinner ... but at least I won't need to wear Depends.What a choice.


----------



## LNAPE

Joe,You do need to eat as well as take the calcium because both of these things get rid of some of the bile flowing around in you. You also need to check the side effects of the meds the doctor gave you for the white tongue. Could be diarrhea there also I don't know. What are you eating for breakfast and lunch? Try a little bland food a while like turkey sandwich cereal like Special K or oatmeal no fruit or lettuce or tomato sauce or OJ no vitamins. Since the problem is not in the evening take the calcium at bedtime with a small snack to help in the morning so the time between doses is not so long.Linda


----------



## JeremyND07

Linda,I have been taking the calcium for about a week and I am starting to ween myself from immodium during big events because I am so use to popping 3-4 everytime I go out. I am having a lot of success so far. I am taking 1 pill with breakfast and another at lunch which seems to work great. Is it ok to take the imodium with the Calcium...it is a mental thing more then anything...I am doing a lot better at not taking so many! One other thing the indigestion is pretty bad but seems to be getting better...are Tums ok to take?Jeremy


----------



## LNAPE

JeremyND07,Welcome and I glad to hear you are having some success in such a short time. If you started with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with food you would have had less of a problem with the indigestion but since you are now on it a few days it should be going away soon.. Tums is calcium also but it is made to dissolve more rapidly so it does work for indigestion but not as well for controlling the diarrhea. I think as you can ween yourself off of the imodium you will feel much better also. You can safely take 3 full tablets of calcium 600 mg a day to help firm up the BM's and and occasional Tums would be okay also. Stick with it and life will get better.Linda


----------



## 14043

Hi Linda! Remember me? It's been awhile since I've visited the forums here, but wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing.I went on the Caltrate 600-D Plus a few years ago and it was a so-so experience. I went off it for some time and just this past February, I went back on it, taking 2 chewables a day. My tummy trouble has straightened up SO much, it's like night and day. It's important to take the Caltrate WITH food, not an hour before.....not an hour after. Take it WHEN you eat. I take one in the morning with a little bit of breakfast and one at night with a few graham crackers, or if we have a late dinner. I've noticed that I have to eat more regular meals too. Before, I'd go all day and not eat anything but dinner and that's why my first experience with Caltrate was only so-so. Now that I eat more regular meals throughout the day, YESSSS, I've put on the weight. But I can go places again and not worry about pooping my drawers along the way.







I've recently pointed a friend toward this forum and the Caltrate too. She just spent several days in the hospital with tummy troubles and when I found out that she's had her gall bladder out in the past, I just had a feeling that I knew what her problem might be. I hope she finds this place and that she gets some peace of mind too. (Hang in there, She!)Anyway...I feel like I'm a semi-success story. The diarrhea has stopped but I've put on weight. Now if I could find a happy medium (and some energy! lol) all would be well.


----------



## LNAPE

debsav,Thanks for writing to us again. It sounds like life has been better for you since taking the calcium. And you are right about taking the calcium as you are eating not before or after. Like you said one in the evening and one in the morning has been what is right for you. For me it is 3 a day. Taking some time to work out the dose and not get too discouraged. Keep passing on the info as often as you can to others this is the only way to get the info out there and maybe get some success just as you have. Stay in touch with us.Linda


----------



## 22001

Hi Linda,Do you remember me?I am brazilian, male, 27 years old. I had my gallbladder removed on december 2005. After this i started to feel diarrhea, abdominal pain, mucous, small feces and urgency.I tried Caltrade but it didn´t work. When I tried it I stopped the Questran. I´m thinking in a new trial. But I´ll not stop Questran. I´ll stop it if i fell better.What do you think about this?What is the Caltrade that i have t buy? Is the purple one?And what about the dosage?Thanks,Andre


----------



## LNAPE

I do remember you and we did not have much success in getting things worked out for you. I do not know if you can get the caltrate brand in Brazil but if you can use the pink and white bottle. If not then just buy Calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D. Yes you can take it with the other medicine. Start with 1/2 tablet with your meals for 3 days then see what happens,=.Linda


----------



## MR D

Hi Linda, I have had ileum resection about eight years ago. Having bile D since then. I have tried questran, elavil, probiotics, xifaxan, your calcium (which worked for a little while), and various combos of all of them. With all of them I had some success that would only last for a limited period of time. I would like to know if the calcium can help 'post-intestinal-resection' D, or it generally works only for those who have had the gallbladder removed.thxD


----------



## beech18

Linda, Hi I am pretty new here. I am a male, 38, and have what the Doctor believes is IBS-D. I do not have it really bad, but mainly every morning my stomach is really sensitive and I have 2 or 3 very soft bowel movements. I take Heather's Tummy fiber twice a day(Approx 12g/day) and Calcium 600 plus Vit D twice a day. Morning and Evening with food. My stools are formed, but still pretty soft and was wondering, for a man, would 3 Calcium tablets be too much(1200 mg/day). Should I go to 3 Calcium's a day or up my fiber suppliments or both? Any suggestions? Is there a risk of Kidney problems, like stones with prolonged high Calcium supplimentation? Thanks.Mike


----------



## MAN46

Hi Linda,I am a first time poster here....just found this web site yesterday. I take Nexium 20mg once a day to reduce stomach acid. Will that have any effect with calcium?Also I take anti-acid Maalox which has 600mg of calcium carbonate as the main ingredient. Would that work the same way as Caltrate? I sometimes take 5-6 of them and have been long time. The instruction says not to take more than 12/day. I haven't noticed taking Maalox helps with loose stool.Thanks,


----------



## LNAPE

MrD,I cannot answer your question but all I know is it help firm up the BM by soaking up fluids including bile so if this is what you are having you can only try. Did you use calcium carbonate and vitamin d only. How long did you take it and how much did you take.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

beech18,Men need calcium too so don't be afraid to take up to 3 tablets a day. Stick with calcium carbonate with vitamin D and take one at bedtime with a small snack this will help in the morning. Also take one at breakfast and one at lunch.Fiber can sometimes add to the problem so you may want to stop it for a week or so to see if the calcium can help on its own.Linda


----------



## janmarwhi

LindaTook I last last , a whole 600mg dose, had a piece of Pizza and a glass a wine for dinnerand was fine, no DHad a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast, took another 600mg dose and was fineAte some french fries and a coke for lunch and was not fine. Had an awful watery horrible Dall afternoon, Think I should continue with taking this, or is it not working for me?Let me know your thoughts and thanksJanice


----------



## Prudy

You might be giving up too soon.. J... You need to change the diet.. some of those foods you are eating are just triggers waiting to happen.. better to go bland for now.. If I ate them.. I would be going too...


----------



## LNAPE

Janice,You need to stop the wine and the tomato sauce and the greasy fries no salads and give the calcium a chance to help you insides heal and after you start to feel better you can try to add foods back that may be causing your problems. Do not give up. Take up to 3 full tablets a day and give it some time.Linda


----------



## 20960

Hi!I have been taking Byntal for almost two years and it seems that i have gotten alittle immune to it. So i went out and bought the calcium last night and took half a tablet this morning. So far i have just had gas and a bad cramp. I have been taking byntal when i wake up and 12 and at 5 and im wondering if i do the same with the calcium will it still work? Even if i dont eat right away? I hope that wasnt to confusing!


----------



## LNAPE

Beanie,You can not say if it will work or not you just have to try it. You do need to eat when you take the calcium.Linda


----------



## 20960

Ok thanx! I have been on it for two days now and i have just been taking it with my byntal and then eat like right away or 30 mins later. I do see a positive change. I think im a lil constipated but i have had to deal with that for a year now so i can handle it better then having D! The only thing is that im getting bad cramps right after i take it, im guessing its gas cuz it goes aways with in the hour of taking it. But thank you i really think this is helping! Love Christina <3


----------



## LNAPE

You may need to use just the 1/2 tablet now to lessen the gas until you get used to the calcium if this is what you are doing. You can take simethicone for gas it helps through the beginning and it does not have anything else in it to cause you diarrhea. You do not want to be constipated so adjusting the calcium dose will help it is trial and error to see what amount helps without causing constipation.Linda


----------



## 20960

Ok i will lessen the dose then. Thanx so much!


----------



## Prudy

Beanie.. If I were you... I would take the Bentyl an hour before your meal, then take the calcium with your meal that way it won't interfere with the Bentyl.. Since the calcium is made up of calcium carbonate.. when is in antacids.. read below.. Here is a little quote from a drug manual online.. regarding taking Bentyl..Take this medication by mouth, usually 4 times daily or exactly as directed by your doctor. To decrease side effects, your doctor will usually direct you to start taking a lower dose of this medication, then gradually increase it to a dose that relieves your symptoms. If you are also taking an antacid, do not take it with dicyclomine because the antacid may interfere with how your body absorbs this drug. Take dicyclomine at least 1 hour before or 2 hours after the antacid.


----------



## 20960

Woa i didnt know that! Calcium is an antacid? Well i will try it if i get the courage cuz right now taking both makes me feel like im doing double to stop the D and i havent had it yet. Im also trying to get off the Byntal cuz its not working that well and more cuz i have been on it for a year now. Anywhos thanx so much!!


----------



## MR D

quote from a published paper in the IFFGD (#119 / malabsorbtion) "...The ileum plays a major role in the reabsorbtion of bile salts, subastances produced by the liver to help digest fats, that are recycled by the body for future meals..... If bile salts are not absorbed properly, the amount of these substances (salts) falls, and fats and fat soluble vitamins (A,D!,E,K) cannot be proparly absorbed. A further problem is that if bile salts reach the colon, they can cause large amounts of fluid to be secreted causing diarrhea...."Question / Thought: while the calcium helps absorb the bile and therefore reduce the bile D, is it also possible that the Vitamin D is actually causing D (not bile D) b/c it cannot be absorbed correctly due to the lack of bile salts in the bile (since it was not reabsorbed by intestines). This may sound like a long shot, but I am going to try the calcium carbonate w/o the vitamin D (if I find any).D


----------



## Prudy

Calcium carbonate is one of the ingredients in some antacids... With any medications.. it is always best to check things that are contraindicated with taking them... some vitamins do not mix well, as some juices... or food can interfere with them... It is always good to check first.. Don't just take it as fact... that all things mix together well..


----------



## borfis86

Hi Calcium takers,I've been taking 3 calcium tablets a day and they haven't made a difference. I also take 25mg of Zoloft a day for anxiety.Do you think I should bump up the dose to 6 calcium tablets a day?I'm taking Caltrate Calcium Supplement 600mg.Maybe i need to alter my diet? I eat a lot of bread, plain cracker biscuits and rice crackers when i'm feeling ill. Are there any particular foods I should avoid? I read earlier in the thread that tomato paste isn't good. I had vegetable lasagne last night- barely any cheese because I thought that was the trigger but i've had D all morning. Maybe it's the tomato paste!I was offered the job of my dreams today and i'm unhappy because i'm worried about working full time with D. I will do absolutely anything to get rid of this awful condition! This should be a happy day for me but i'm worried and upset that I will be rushing to the toilet all the time at my new job


----------



## LNAPE

borfis86,Well let's see if we can help you. So are you taking the Brand Name calcium called Calrate with added minerals or just calcium carbonate and vitamin d. Do you take other vitamins. Do you take any antacids like maalox when your stomach gets upset. Eating lettuce is a no no and too much acid foods and drinks like tomatoes and oj. Do not take 6 tablets a day. 3 is the most you should take. do you take them with food at least 4 or 5 hours apart. How is your day. Eat and run to the bathroom or maybe just a certain time of day like in the morning do you have trouble.Any other meds. Check the side effects of them.Linda


----------



## borfis86

Hi,My problems are mainly in the morning. If I get up at 9am, I will usually have a looseish movement at 10am then 2-3 completely loose ones at 10.30, 11, 11.30. At this point I usually take an immodium.My Caltrate tablets say it's pure "elemental calcium" with nothing else in it... I take it during my meals and yes, it's usually 4/5 hours apart.I take Mylanta when my stomach is upset to help ease the gas. In case you don't have Mylanta where you are, it contains Aluminium Hydroxide, Magnesium Hydroxide and Simethicone. I also take Mintec half an hour before eating which contains Peppermint Oil.After eating dinner, I quite often have to run to the bathroom about 30/40 minutes after eating.Ok, no lettuce and acidy foods! Do you think potato, pumkin and mushrooms are alright?Thanks so much for your support


----------



## LNAPE

borfis86,I am still not sure you have the right calcium. Some people get Caltrate and citrate mixed up. It should be calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D 400 or 200 IU.Caltrate is brand name product and citrate is a form of calcium as well as calcium carbonate.Mylante will cause you to have the diarrhea after you take it because of the magnesium. You can just get simethicone for the gas and this will work usually. Then you eliminate the magnesium and the more chance of loose stools or diarrhea.Instead of taking a calcium with dinner take it at bedtime with a small snack and this will help you in the morning. If you take it with dinner the timing is too long between your dose so take it later and this should help.Let me know how this works.You should be able to eat potatoes if not greasy and mushrooms, and pumpkin.Linda


----------



## catty2

Hi LindaNot sure if you remember me..?......started your calcium about 3/4 weeks ago very sucessfully........have just come back from holidayin the Caribbean ......well all good news........was very nervous about the travelling etc.....strange foods/water......BUT it was brill.........religiously took my calcuim 3 times a day with meals.........and I only had an upset tummy one morning which may have been due to the travelling/change of water...........and as I had a dive that day ( thoughts of being in a wet suit plus tank etc and getting an attack.....LOLOL......sure you can imagine )....so I took immodium that moring......but that was the only time i needed it.I feel that my confidence is growing in the calcuim and I am able to have days out without immodium!!!!!!......even managed a coffee yesterday....







)).....no effects.....Thankyou so much.......will keep you posted.


----------



## LNAPE

catty2,It is so amazing how much suffering the calcium can relieve. I am so glad you had a great trip and as you say the confidence will build the more you take the calcium and find you can do the things you want without the trips to the bathroom interrupting you as well as all the pain,Good news for you and this may encourage some others who may be suffering to give the calcium a try and you can not stop it or the diarrhea comes back and this is true for me and I have been doing this for more than 9 years.Thanks for posting.Linda


----------



## borfis86

Thanks so much for your advice! I'll give a late night snack a go The Caltrate i'm taking says: "Caltrate Calcium Supplement": Each tablet contains 1.5g of Calcium Carbonate providing 600mg of elemental calcium. It doesn't say anything about Vitamin D...Ok, i'll say goodbye to my Mylanta


----------



## LNAPE

http://www.caltrate.com/products/new_packaging.asp#Here is a link to the Caltrate Brand of calcium you should start with the pink and white bottle but it should be fine to use what you have first. You do need to add the vitamin D on the next purchase if things go well. Just check the listed ingredients and get some with the same thing most stores have there store brand and it is usually cheaper.Linda


----------



## emky12

does the calcium have to be taken with food? Hate to say this but I hate eating........anything!


----------



## 20960

Just thought i'd Update!Been taking the Calcium Carbonate for about 4 weeks! Its the best! I have been able to get off my bental completly its amazing cuz i was super dependant on it. I am alot better now, I have had NO D!! woohoo!! When i do go to the bathroom the first trip nothing really happens but the second i go like a normal person! And it has been such a help with my bloating!So thank you!!!


----------



## LNAPE

emky12,Yes you do have to eat when you take the calcium or you will get indigestion pretty bad. I know just ow you feel about eating. When putting a bite of food in your mouth makes you sick you do not want to eat. But if you try this you will find that with the calcium soaking up some of the acid and the food also absorbing some while digesting the food you will feel better.It becomes a vicious cycle not eating to get through the day but then you must eat and you get so hungry you have to eat then you get sick and day after day it just gets worse.If you can start the calcium and it makes you feel better you will want to eat again.Just start slow and even a piece of bread or some crackers with 1/2 tablets will be okay. Try to get 3 1/2 tablets a day down for 3 days and see if you are feeling better then make an adjustment. We will stick with you along the way so give it a try. Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

beanie,I am very happy you are getting good results and I know you are too. Such a simple thing can make you feel so much better it is amazing.Let me know how you are from time to time.Linda


----------



## DanMan85

Hi Linda,Thank you again for the very helpful email! I do want to ask one question, maybe you know it or not, but, can post-operative surgery on the small intestine cause IBS? I had 3 ft of my intestine removed due to a near fatal car accident. Then, I had to go back a month later due to an abscess blockage in my small intestine due to scar tissue from the first surgery. Can injuries like this create IBS? I will report back with my results on the Caltrate supplements.Thanks again!---Dan


----------



## LNAPE

I don't know the answer but I guess it could. It may depend on what part of the colon was taken out and with the abscess I am sure you had to take antibiotics and this will mess up the system by killing off some of the good bacteria as well as the bad bacteria in the intestines.Linda


----------



## DanMan85

Caltrate 600 plus really does work! I was shocked, after 3 days of taking it 3 times a day after every meal, my stomach really did calm down. No sudden attacks of diarrhea, nor did my stomach growl and grumble. You can get it pretty much anywhere. Who knew?







. I'm taking it 4 times a day now (1 right before I go to bed) and that has even furthered the success of it. I got the chewable kind, so I don't know if the regular pill form is any better or worse. But, I do know that within 15 minutes of taking the Caltrate, my stomach does no growling and there's no pain. Truly remarkable! Thanks again Linda!


----------



## 20960

Can you take imodium with anti gas and calcium or will it make things worse?Im sick with some kinda or cold flu thing and all i have is imodium with gas relief stuff so please anyone write me back!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Beanie,You have to watch what might be in the gas relief stuff. If it has magnesium and a lot of them do you will cause yourself more diarrhea. Imodium will work if you have diarrhea but after you get stopped up for a day then you will have the rebound effect and have what I call a blow out. Simethicone works for gas and is okay to take.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Bean... the Imodium with gas relief is ok.. I have used it while still taking calcium.. just stop once the stools stop.. What I tend to do.. instead of taking Imodium... is.. up my calcium for a day or two.. and that helps ..... I just wanted to add... I am coming up on my second anniversary of using the calcium... and it is great to say.. I still use it with results... thank you Linda.. when I found this site almost 2 years ago.. God sure led me to finding the calcium.. It changed things for me so very much.. I am forever grateful..


----------



## 20960

So im not sure what going on with me anymore.I'v been on the calcium caltrate for about a month or two and i was doing really well! I was going everyday and it was formed and hard. But last week i was at my boyfriends and we went out and i got that feeling like i had to go but it was a normal feeling NOT D. I held it and ended up having an accedent and it was D.I was so cofused. Im not sure why this happened i took my calcium. I dont know if its cuz i held it in or cuz i had a cold mabe it bugged my stomach?Anywho since then i havent left my house and have started going normal again. So i have no clue what happend.Has this happend to anyone else on calcium?Or anyone know why this happend?


----------



## 17957

I went to CVS today and bought the following:CVS Brand - Calcium +D 600MG (cost was 10.99 for 400 tablets)http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/deta...d=244^Brand=209This is ok right?thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Beanie,If you are taking the calcium that has some magnesium in it and if you take them too close together this could happen because of the amount of magnesium you too. Sometimes even normal folks get an urgent attack if they eat bad food or have some sort of virus so don't let this keep you from going out things will be good again.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

joey,This is just fine. Start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals. Take it just as you start to eat. Do this for 3 days and see what is happening.Let me know if you need help email is fine if you like.Linda


----------



## fireside

Hi...Your advise on the calcium helped me a few years ago. I started using the calcium about 6 years ago...and it was a miracle. Had great results...then, about 2 years ago, I had a root canal and the dentist put me on some antibiotic that resulted in major D. He changed my med and gave me another med to stop the D. Since then, I continue to take the calcium, but I haven't had such great results. I started taking acidophulus with the calcium...but I am back to taking Imodium about twice a week. I don't know what to do....I want my system to be like it was before the antibiotic. I am thinking about not taking the acid. and only the calcium. I am taking a full tablet 3 times a day with meals.Advice? Please give me your thoughts.


----------



## LNAPE

fireside,If you had 6 years of success you should be able to get it back unless some other thing has gone wrong. How long were you on the antibiotics. It would seem a short course of them should not mess you up for 2 years. Did you have any other meds over the counter that you are still using.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Yes... Bean.. this happens to me.. in fact just the other day.. I had two normal stools... and wham.. at work I was talking with a client.. and knew I had to go.. I waited hoping it would subside.. it didn't, I had to excuse myself.. and I just made it to the toilet...big time D!!! I don't deviate much from my food intake and what I can eat.. So... Yes.. these things do happen.. don't take them as the calcium failing you.. It just happens in the normal cycle of things.. I went back to normal the next day.. and since.. just like you did.. Try not to worry about it.. It wasn't the first time for me.. and I know won't be the last.. but over all things go very well.. and that is what counts..


----------



## fireside

Thanks for your reply. I was on the antibiotic for about 4 days....and it was bad. That was about 2 years ago. But, good news since my posting....I stopped the acidophulus...and just took the calcium 3 times a day with each meal. And I have had 2 great days!!!! My stomach is not churning anymore. I am so excited!!!! Hopefully, I am back on the right track....maybe the acid. was conflicting with the calcium.I will keep you posted....Thanks again..this forum has bee a lifesaver.


----------



## 20960

Thanx everyone for replying. I think imma stop the Calcium because about a week ago i was off my anxiety meds and it totally messed up my stomach and the calcium isnt helping i think my ibs my have went back to the constipation or something like that. Imma try the Nu-zymes and see if it works better and ill update the board!


----------



## Tallgirl

Hi everyone.Just after a bit of advice.I've been taking the calcium tablets for just over 2 weeks now. I've had some relief from loose/soft stools but it has varied considerably. My main problem since starting the calcium is a general uncomfortable feeling in my stomach, slight nausea, the odd twingey pain, and wind which I can feel travelling around my bowel. (For anyone that has been pregnant, it feels like when the baby is moving around.)I think I had these same symptoms when i tried calcium tablets before.I'm taking the tablets with food like you're supposed to.I have looked in to side effects of calcium and these don't seem to really match up, but i can't really put them down to anything else.Has anyone else ever had anything like this?Also, has calcium worked for many of you that still have your gallbladders?Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.Tallgirl.


----------



## Thai

Tallgirl, I went through a period of about 4-6 weeks of the exact same feeling and if the results hadn't been as good as they were for me, I would have probably quit. BUT am sure glad that I did not. For me the nausea and yuck feeling has gone and the bowel movements are more normal than not. So I would suggest that you keep on with it for a bit longer and maybe try to figure out if there are some trigger foods that you can avoid? Cooked tomatoes for me is an absolute no no, as in lasagna, spaghetti, chili and so on.......







Thai


----------



## Tallgirl

Hi Thai.Thanks for replying.Unfortunately with me the calcium doesn't seem to make a huge difference to my BM's. I am still having some normal days and others when it is very soft/loose. This is normal for me whether I take the calcium or not.I have been keeping a food diary for the last few months and have found certain foods that don't agree with me, so obviously have been avoiding them as much as possible.Can I ask - do you still have your gallbladder? Also, how long have you been taking calcium for?Thanks.Tallgirl.


----------



## Thai

Still have my gallbladder and have been taking the calcium for about 6 months, give or take.I noticed a change in my movements immediately and even tho I got the queasies too, the changes made it worth my while to continue and like I said, am so glad I did. Away went the sickly tummy after a while and the bowel movements just continued to improve as well.Sure hope that you can find it does the same for you. And I do get days when I think OMG it's back!!!!! But, eat bland for a day or so and then I am back on track. So I know that it was something that I ate to cause the relapse. Just trying to nail down the culprit sometimes is hard. But the big picture is sooooo much better than before calcium.Thai


----------



## Tallgirl

I'm glad it's worked so well for you.







Take care.Tallgirl.


----------



## snoi

Hi...I also have been doing the calcium for 6-8 months, and to me it seems like a miracle. It HAS given me my life back. I find that if I follow the directions exactly I can now even have coffee, and tomato sauce, and chocolate(all in moderation)-things that before the calcium would have sent me running for the bathroom. I too noticed a difference within a few days. Then I had to do antibiotics twice last fall and that really messed up my system, but as soon as I finished the antibiotics my bowel movements became normal again. It isn't a cure-if I REALLY overdo it, or if I forget to take the calcium, I start having problems again. But done right, it sure works for me! Thanks to Linda yet again!


----------



## mr_bungle

Hi I am very exited about this post, I discovered calcium a couple of weeks ago and wanted this confirmed, i was under the impression that milk and eggs were causing my problem, so i thought i better get a supplement as i have don't get much calcium down me. I started taking calcium and have noticed a massive improvement. i have noticed tho in my stools that the calcium tablets do not fully absorb and a large proportion seems to come back out perhaps 80% of the tablet is it better to crush them? I am also taking Libby's apple C with added calcium with every meal, sorry to be crude but this is unbelievable if for instance i ate a spicy curry i would spend 50% of the next day in the bathroom now it doesn't seem to affect me I am 24 and have suffered with this for 7 years will it ever go away? is calcium a cure will i be just as healthy as the next person? I have had no operations and the docs have never given me a hint about calcium. What am I to expect i honestly know nothing apart from I have the D very bad, Going on holiday is impossible for me will i be ok with calcium for the rest of my life? Thank you so muchMr Bungle


----------



## Prudy

What brand are you using? You can check how quickly yours dissolves by putting it in a glass of tap water... if within 5 minutes it is almost dissolved.. you can be assured you will be getting all of it when you take it.. if not.. try another brand..You also may want to limit what causes D too.. I think your Apple Juice may be something you want to reconsider.. Foods that contain calcium aren't the kind of calcium this post is talking about.. For some of us those foods are what we call triggers.. so we avoid them.. What the calcium is doing when you take it is.. What calcium your body doesn't absorb.. goes into the intestines.. where it is absorbing liquid from your stools.. kind of like a sponge.. so to speak.. hence it helps firm your stools up.. So taking it three times a day with meals.. assures you have it in your system from the previous meal... Works.. I am into.. 2 years taking it.. I am thankful daily for it..


----------



## LNAPE

The calcium is no cure only a control for diarrhea and if you continue to take it every day you should do well. It has worked for me for over 9 years. You cannot stop or the diarrhea comes right back usually within 12 hours.Linda


----------



## ibs-janet

Hi Linda,Do you take any digestive aid supplements (like enzymes, probiotics, etc) in addition to the vitamin and calcium regimine?Thanks for the detailed info. It's always great getting news from those who found themselves a "cure."Janet


----------



## mr_bungle

Im Using Numark Calcium + Vit D. lol they didn't desolve because there chewable tabs wondered why they were so damn hard to swallow. I have been taking the apple juice and eating a banana a day I seem to be fine on this for the time although not every day, perhaps ill try skipping the apple for a while. If I take calcium and do not get the D is it better for my system? or is it just that you will have solids because my stomach feels better after eating, "its unbelievable". Although some times i still have to go 2 or even 3 times a day, weird thing is sometimes it works so well you forget that you have a problem I'm gonna put calcium in every cupboard in fact i think i'm going to get "Ca" tattooed on my Forehead.Thanks for your Reply'sMr Bungle


----------



## Prudy

LOL.... Now.. if you chew it you should be ok...LOL.... Mr B....If you can handle the stools... as long as they are formed.. don't worry.. That is how I look at it..


----------



## Lou07

Hello i am new to this forum - I have had really bad BM for a couple of years now and it was really getting me down and was stopping mysself going out!Then a miracle happened i come across this forum! I live in the uk so its hard to get hold of calstrate so i brought supermarket own brand of calcium & vit d. I started taking them on monday i take one at lunchtime and one at dinnertime and i havent suffered lose BM yet (fingers crossed) But i was wondering if the tablets are the right one they are calcuim carbonate 400mg per tablet & 5.0ug of vitamin d they contain magnisuim but it doesnt say how much! Is there any tablets anyone recommends in the uk?Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

ibs-Janet,I found that if I take anything else with the calcium I use I have more trouble. No multi viamin is good for me. VItamin a c e and magnesium in a multi vitamin makes me worse . Stomach irriatation acidity stomach and diarrhea. Even I noticed a more of a urge to urinate more often and this could be from the citric acid in vitamn c.No enzymes of probiotics. I would consider a probiotic if I had to take an antibiotic but thankfully I stay pretty healthy and have not had an antibiotic for who knows how long. Everything has some sort of side effect and the side effect from calcium carbonate is constipation and dosing it right does wonders for me.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

mr bungle,You do have to eat and isn't it such a surprise how well the calcium can work. I think cutting the apple juice a few days to see the difference would be a good idea. But we do have to go sometimes and if it solid and no cramping stick with what you are doing. I know it is hard to eat sometimes but you do feel much better having food soaking up the bile acid along with the calcium.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lou07,If this is working you should stick with it. The magnesium in not a measurable amount so this if fine. The one we have here has 600 mg of calcium carbonate and 400IU of vitamin D. So if needed you could take up to 4 of the one you have but do not do this unless you are not getting good results. Taking one with each meal is the most effective or skipping the dinner one and taking it at bedtime with a small snack can work if you have trouble in the mornings. That gives a little less time between doses if you take it at bedtime.Keep posting we are here to help anyone who ask.Linda


----------



## Lou07

I think i spoke to early had a loose BM last night! Im going to start taking 3 a day now one on in the morning, afternoon & nightime im hoping that will work. Ive managed to order some caltrate 600-d in a pink & white carton are these the ones you have there?


----------



## LNAPE

lOU07,Yes that is the right one to start with. If it makes you too constipated the you should switch to the purple and white one that has the added minerals. Good Luck and don't give up too quickly. It may take a bit to get adjusted to what works for you. Email me if you need help.Linda


----------



## 3atres

Dear LindaI wonder if calcium carbonate is enough,Why should we take vit D ( or caltrate which contains Vit D and Mg)thank u


----------



## LNAPE

3atres,Calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 400 IU is the place to start. If you find this get too constipating then you should switch to the one with the added minerals. Most stores carry the store brand that contain the same ingredients as the Caltrate Brand and they are a bit cheaper.Linda


----------



## 21391

Hi,I am also new to this forum and new to this site. I have been struggling with ibs-d for nearly 3 years now and it's really got me down. I am desperate to find something to stop the d, it upsets me so much.I also live in the UK and ordered some high strength 600mg calcium carbonate tablets with vitimin D and I started to take them on Monday. I started with about 900mg half a tablet 3 times a day with each meal and thought I saw some results but then yesturday I had a loose bm so I upped the dose yesturday to two half tablets and then a full tablet with dinner but again this morning i've been bad again.On the packet it says do not exceed stated dose which is up to two tablets a day and I'm worried that by exceeding the stated dose i'll be doing myself harm.Today i've taken a full tablet with breakfast and was going to take half with lunch and then a full one with dinner to see if this helps.I'm really worried this wilnot help me and that I am a total lost cause. I've also been taking 20mg of amitriptyline at night for about 4 weeks and i thought this was helping to start with but now i'm not so sure. I'm also doing mikes hypnotherapy tapes and am coming up to about halfway and will continue but haven't seen much of a result so started with the calium.Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## LNAPE

Jen12,The calcium we have here is 600 mg of calcium carbonate and 400 IU of vitamin D. It also says to take 2 a day but I take 3 full tablets a day and have been for 9 years with great success. If you process the calcium normally and do not have a thyroid problem the I don't see a real problem but you could ask your doctor.Do not fret it just takes a little adjusting with the dose to get it right and some time for the insides to heal. If your problem is in the morning then taking a full tablet at bedtime with a small snack and 1/2 at breakfast and 1/2 at lunch and skip dinner time may work better. Also do not take any multi vitamin and watch for magnesium in water and any anti acids you may take for stomach trouble.Linda


----------



## Prudy

Jen.. just a little reminder... there are some foods you should be watching as well when you first start taking the calcium.. Those foods that are known trigger to you... avoid them.. In fact I think anyone starting it should follow a bland diet to help the insides heal... once you see healing as evident by your formed stools... then very slowly start adding things back in small amounts to see how you tolerate them.. I know from my own experience.. I still do not tolerate all foods.. and some I can have once in awhile... more often and they cause problems... So I eat accordingly.... It is all based on individual signs and symptoms.. When I say blands.. rice.. pasta... plain potatoes.. white meats.. carrots.. plain italian or french breads.. no harsh veggies.. greens.. salad.. tomato anything.. very little whole grain.. fruits.. except banana and applesauce.. Once can't just take the pills.. and think they can eat anything.. stay away from fried.. greasy.. oily ..... fatty foods.. sugars... things like that.. Once healing sets in you can try adding back slowly.... but give the insides a chance to calm down... and adjust.... It may not happen overnight.. but try all you can to help it along..


----------



## 21391

I have been trying taking 1/2 a tablet with breakfast half with lunch and then having a full tablet with something before bed and thought I was starting to see some results but then this morning I've been really bad and it has knocked all my confidence that it might work.I've decided to up the dose slightly to see if it makes any difference. I'm still trying to work out what my triggers are I know that stress is a major one for me but I think some foods are too, however I can eat things one day and be ok the next then eat the same things another day and be really bad so I'm struggling to know what if any are my triggers or if it just depends how it decides to react on each day!I just feel like I'm a lost cause and I'm trying to help but it's not working.


----------



## Prudy

Jen please take this advise.. offered from one who knows what you are experiencing.. Put yourself on a bland diet now.. like I suggested.. don't try to figure the triggers out while you are trying to dose your calcium.. You need to give your irritated insides a chance to calm down and heal.. Honest.. it can take awhile.. but really worth it.. After things are calm.. and you see the calcium is working.. you can slowly add foods back in small amounts.. one at a time.. kind of like when you first introduce table food to babes.. on teaspoon one day.. a little more the next till you have worked up to a serving providing it hasn't bothered you.. If it does.. stop.. wait a few days and try another food.. If you are trying the calcium.. and trying to figure triggers out.. how will you know what is working and what isn't.. ??? Just a suggestion.. really..


----------



## rhonalomey

I have the insert in the box by the laboratory for calcium caltrate and they say "hypercalcaemia, alkalosis and nephrocalcinosis may occurr with chronic usage. " Scary, what are these things please someone.


----------



## aseanna

Linda, I just want to thank you for sharing with everyone your trials and tribulations and resulting success with Caltrate. Your generous and unselfish advice must have helped countless and you are continuing to do so after all these years. Thanks too to Prudy for her sound advice and encouragement. Taking Caltrate has benefitted me these five days.While I understand the D has been under control I would like to enquire if the following still occurs for the both of you :-- Nausea and acid reflux resulting in vomiting- Tummy pains and discomfort- Constipation and bloatingThanks for any replies.


----------



## Prudy

I never had any long lasting tummy issues like indigestion and never any vomiting... nor bloating or extreme constipation.. that I couldn't work out..If I feel like I am getting a little too firm in the stools.. I just increase water and add a little extra cereal.. and it rights itself.. I have learned to adjust as I go along.. I can't say.. even in the beginning.. they were bothersome.. except the strange feeling of not having to go.. go.. go.. that took adjusting to.. When you are used to that.. constant going.. when it all firms up.. it is something to get used to.. I remember a little indigestion to start... but within a few days.. that ended.. and for about 6 months into calcium.. I only needed the half tabs... three times a day.. now.. it is the whole tabs.. with at times an extra when needed.. Like I said.. I have learned to adjust depending on my system... up or down...


----------



## LNAPE

rholameny,As you know if you were to read and let all the side effects and conditions that could develope from any thing you take you would not take anything or even eat any food and of course this to would kill you.You can look up those conditions and see what they mean but if your body processes calcium normally and you do not exceed I believe it is 2400 mg in a day getting any of the conditions mentioned are slim to none. I never suggest taking more than 3 full tablets in a day which is 1800 mg and far less than it would take to cause the diseases mentioned. But too it is known calcium is needed to help prevent bone loss so you have a good side to taking it as well if it can relieve any diarrhea attacks you may be having.aseanna,I am so glad you wrote to us letting us know we are still doing some good for many out there still suffering with diarrhea. When I first started taking calcium it was to help prevent bone loss so I took the 2 tablets recommended on the bottle. It did cause some gas and indigestion but the unsuspecting relief of diarrhea out weighted those side effects. We have now with experimenting on ourselves come up with a good way for people to start the calcium system so those effects are limited if you follow the instructions on how and what to take in the first post on this thread. 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals at least 4 or 5 hours apart for the first 3 days then make some adjustments up or down as needed.Nausea and vomiting was not for me a problem with the calcium. You may have some underlying un diagnosed problem like with the gall bladder that can cause this. The calcium can still help with diarrhea but eventually the problem will arise to let the doctors discover what may be wrong in the first place. It does take some time for the insides to heal and with the calcium soaking up the bile acids while going through the system the irritation in the stomach and intestines will lessen and things will feel better. Avoid acid foods and drinks for a while and lettuce is also a promlem for a lot of us. I eat it freely at home but never when I eat out. Sulfites are used to keep salads looking fresh and this causes problems for many of us.Hang in and let your brain and gut adjust to feeling better and not having diarrhea and the new feeling of not gettin totally cleaned out every time you have a BM. This comes with time and also the anxiety of having diarrhea will also pass when you see you can eat and not get diarrhea al the time. Constipation can be coped with by either skipping a dose or adding more fluid to the system. Or you can totally stop until you go then start back with a lower dose of calcium.Let us know how you are and if we can help.Prudy,Thanks for being my closest advocate of late on letting people know how well the calcium can work and what you have done to keep it working for you. I know I can count on you to help others also.Linda


----------



## aseanna

Thanks for the replies. IBS hit me out of the blue less than 3 months ago. Foods I used to enjoy I have not touched since. Despite taking 3 Caltrate pills a day for the last 6 days and avoiding oily, spicy and fried foods I suffer from acid reflux and tummy pains although the D has gone. I had decent BM in these six days only twice so the bloated feeling continues.Spacing out the Caltrate even 5-6 hours apart seems to work for me with the 3rd pill usually taken between 7.30-8.30p.m. My appetite has been greatly reduced and I can't seem to enjoy anything I eat. I must mention that I did start with the 1/2 Caltrate pill with 3 meals about 3 weeks ago for about 3 days. The D did stop too but the vomiting and stomach pains were really bad. I had to go to the doctor's and was given medication. While on meds there was a semblance of control but the moment the course was completed the D returned. I am now going to give the Caltrate system another shot as I do not want to be on meds the rest of my life. I still have my gall bladder.


----------



## DebraJane

Hi, I'm new here. Posted on the general forum and was referred here. I have IBS-D every morning, 3 or 4 times, regardless of what I eat the day before (and I hardly eat these days - lost my appetite 2 years ago when this started and it never came back). I'm off dairy after testing lactose intolerant - if I have even a a tiny amount, and even with Lactaid, I get terrible cramps and bloating. Otherwise my D is pain-free, just some wind and sometimes a bit of bloating at night. I read some of the posts and found some Calcium Carbonate 600mg tabs in the cupboard from a time when my husband had indigestion. That's the only ingredient. No vitamin D. Is it OK to try with those, or should I go out and get Calcium + Vitamin D? Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

DebraJane,I am glad your found us and lets hope you can be helped by taking calcium. If you have something like Tums that is calcium carbonate but it is designed to disslove fast to help with indigestion and this is not what you need to be taking.You also will need the vitamin d to help getting the calcium you are using absorbed to help with strengthing your bones a benefit you will get while taking the calcium to help control diarrhea.So start with calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d. Take 1/2 tablet one at breakfast one at lunch and one at bedtime with a small snack. DO take the with food. Do this for 3 days to get your body adjusted to the calcium slowly. You may have some indigestion and gas but it should not be bad if you start slow. Then after the 3 days make some adjustments up or down on the dose according to how it is going. Let us know every day how you are doing and if I can offer any help I will. You can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## DebraJane

Thanks so much for your reply Linda. I'm glad I didn't start taking those wrong pills! I'll let you know when I've managed to go and get the right ones. I don't usually manage to eat before 12-1 (I feel too nauseous and unbalanced from the morning rush) and don't really have 3 meals a day. Is the 3 times a day with meals essential?For the record, I woke up this morning and didn't rush to the bathroom! And when I did go after about an hour, it wasn't D and I only went once!! I feel so much more alive. Maybe just writing about it helped...I'll let you know.


----------



## LNAPE

DebraJane,I know right now you feel eating makes you sick because it does but when you take the calcium and absorb some of the bile which is irritating the intestines and making you feel nauseated you will start to feel better and eating would be such a problem. Start slow and food is important when you take the calcium or you will have more problems. It does not have to be a full meal just a piece of toast or a little cereal or soup just to get you started. You will have a bit more energy too when you can eat.Linda


----------



## DebraJane

Thanks Linda. Just back from my doctor with Calcium + D3 tablets. He said 2 a day max - what do you think? I'm starting with half a tablet with food, just had with supper. He also gave me Cipralex to try for a month, 5mg a day for the first 5 days, moving up to 10mg after that. How will I know which is working (or not)?


----------



## LNAPE

Debra Jane,Side Effects of Cipralex:Some common side effects reported with this medicine include: * Difficulty in sleeping (insomnia) * Confusion * Shaking, usually of the hands (tremor) * Disturbances of the gut such as diarrhoea, constipation, nausea, vomiting or abdominal pain * Visual disturbances * Decreased appetite * Fever (pyrexia) * Dizziness * Alteration in taste * Seizures * Sleepiness (somnolence) * Nervousness * Sexual problems * Inflammation of the sinuses (sinusitis) * Pain in the muscles and joints * Increased sweating * Rash or itchingIt can take up to 2 to 4 weeks to see any results of this medication. The anxiety you may be feeling could be from not knowing if you are going to have an attack of diarrhea and be someplace to handle it.I can't tell you what to do but I don't think this is the way to go but that is between you and your doctor.You can safely take up to 3 full calcium tablets in a day if your body processes it normally.By starting with 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart you may see some results quickly or you may need a few weeks so It is trial and error just as taking the other medication the doctor gave you.Linda


----------



## DebraJane

Thanks for your support Linda. The more people I speak to lately, the more tell me that I should see a psychologist/psychiatrist/get medication. I went to the doctor for something else, and after resisting for so long, I kind of just gave in. I hate drugs, and avoid them at all costs. The thought of these things terrifies me, especially since it's not so easy to just come off them. I'm at a time in my life when I'm not feeling strong and it's hard to resist the constant pressure from everyone around me. I'm going to try the calcium for a week and keep the Cipralex in the cupboard. I just managed a bowl of oatmeal and took half a calcium tablet. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## LNAPE

I think you have made the right choice to at least give it a shot. Many of the people around you see you suffering but unless they have been where you are like many of us do not really understand what it is really like to fear leaving the house know knowing if you can find a bathroom in time. Please keep writing as you start the calcium and let me know how your are and if I can help.Linda


----------



## DebraJane

Yesterday was my first full day on the calcium (1/2 tablet with each of 3 meals). I was so bloated and gassy by the evening. Really uncomfortable. I slept badly (I usually sleep fine) and had dreams of being unwell (a first) and woke up running to the bathroom this morning. I've been 3 times so far, as bad or worse than ever, and with pains and cramps which I don't usually get. I'm sipping some chamomile tea, but don't feel like eating yet, and certainly am not excited about taking more calcium! I know you said it can take a few days, but I need some encouragement here, as I feel worse than ever...


----------



## Prudy

Can I ask you one thing...??? And don't think me rude... But why are you eating oatmeal???? I know because you like it..right??? Just a little suggestion.. When you start out trying the calcium... Please take some advice ... don't eat high fiber.. trigger foods.. You know trying all that you have for a cure.. has made your gut raw.. how can it help but to react... badly.. You need to soothe it with bland foods.. where it doesn't have to work so hard to digest them.. Really bland foods.. I wouldn't and didn't attempt to even try to add any trigger or harsh foods back until I saw the calcium working.. and it was a good month before I tried.. I was afraid to.. The gut needs to heal.. give it a chance to calm down.. When things are in an uproar.. the stomach acids are flowing as well as the bile.. all this needs a chance to regain a normal balance once again.. Jumping from one thing to another hasn't helped it.. Sorry if I am blunt.. but you need to give yourself time to adjust before thinking it isn't working.. Heck after 2 years.. I still am to a basic bland eating pattern.. otherwise.. I would suffer.. and it just isn't worth it.. I am surviving.. very well.. the calcium saved me.. and whatever I have to do to keep it that way is well worth it.. believe me..


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Is right. No high fiber no lettuce no tomatoes or anything with tomato sauce no OJ. That is not much to avoid. Eat some rice noodle white chicked soups not veg right now but noodle or rice soups should be okay. Turkey sandwich old off on fruits for now. Rice Krispies toast with light butter.You can take simethicone for the gas but if you take anything be sure it does not have magnesium in it in a measurable amount.Linda


----------



## DebraJane

Yikes! Thanks all. Here I was thinking oatmeal is about the blandest food in the world...I thought soluble fibre was a good thing? Did I get that wrong?? And I will admit that I crave oj and drink it every day, often the first thing I have all day...but I never get acid from it or feel a reaction. Yesterday, I didn't have any oj at all (for once) so can't blame that.Today I've eaten a small banana, a slice of toast (half white/half wholemeal) with peanut butter, a small glass of oj, two cups of chicken noodle soup, a couple of cookies, some bread sticks and some fresh lemonade. I've had 2 of the 1/2 tablets so far and am less gassy than yesterday though not great. Please tell me where to improve what I'm eating - bearing in mind that I can't deal with dairy at all (totally lactose intolerant since the IBS struck).


----------



## LNAPE

DebraJane,Lemonaid is another acid drink like OJ it may not give you acid indigestion but it adds to the acid in the system and that is irritating to the raw intestines and can add to the diarrhea. The fiber in the oatmeal did use to bother me when I was suffering but if you think it does not bother you then go ahead. Cereal like cream of wheat if you can eat that or rice krispies or scrambled eggs not fried may work.Linda


----------



## DebraJane

Is it your experience that people crave what's good for their system or bad for it? I've been thinking of all the foods that I do ever 'want' to eat these days (and there aren't many of them) and they're all supposedly bad for me. I particularly crave oj (maybe for the instant sugar boost after starving myself all morning?) and citrus. Tomatoes. Dark chocolate (since I can't have the milk anymore). Red meat, fried foods (the only way I can stomach eggs is fried...). As I said, I don't have any stomach aches or feelings of indigestion on the whole, just the diahorrea. And I don't eat all those foods every day. But I find I actually feel sicker on days when I only eat bland foods like toast, rice, etc. Is there any physical explanation for this? BTW, it really doesn't seem to matter what I eat or don't eat, I rush to the bathroom several times every morning, regardless of what I have or haven't eaten the day before.


----------



## Jan from Texas

KNOCK ON WOOD - my success story:On March 4th, after a really bad day at work and about 9 or 10 trips to the restroom, I starting searching on the internet and found this website, and this forum. I spent every spare second reading comments/stories on the website. After work I went straight to the grocery store and bought Caltrate. In the past I ate once a day - at night - because I knew I couldn't control myself if I ate during the day. I'm one of those D-types that eats and within 30 mins. have to live in the bathroom for a few hours. I also am lactose intolerant, have hypertension, and osteoporosis. Sooooo, there are LOTS of things I have already eliminated from my diet. I eat whole wheat pasta & bread. I drink Lactaid milk or soy milk. I eat soy cheese. I eat only chicken & fish (no beef at all) and frozen or canned veggies - nothing raw because of the whole D thing. I've stopped eating out - because of the D. My one obsession was coffee. Any time of the day. I could drink a whole pot of coffee by myself. And then stop at Starbucks on the way home. I was taking a multi-vitamin, B-12 (for heart), calcium (the wrong kind) for osteo, potassium (again for the heart), and Omega 3/6.But the morning of March 5th I started using the calcium (Caltrate) 3 times a day. I also stopped drinking coffee (cold-turkey) and have stopped using the salt shaker on my food. I got slightly constipated about the 4th day, so I now take 2-1/2 pills a day. I'm almost afraid to say anything for fear of jinxing myself, but *I've had 14 well days*. Normal bm's - on an almost regular schedule. I've started eating a small breakfast again. No lunch yet - until I'm absolutely sure the calcium will work. And I went to dinner with my sister to our favorite Chinese restaurant without incident.I feel human again. Even with the stress at work and the stress of buying a house, I'm managing my life. This has been a godsend. Thank you, Linda for your research and for letting us all know about Caltrate. I hope this works as well for all of you as it is for me.


----------



## LNAPE

Jan,Thanks for letting us know this is working for you and how you take it. You will find that eating is better than not eating because the food also uses up the bile for digestion and does not leave it in the intestines to keep things irritated too long.Linda


----------



## shirley c

Hi,I posted earlier on some other topics of IBS-D. After 35 years of this condition, I was staying at home all the time. I had my gallbladder out a year ago and I had no idea that IBS-D could get any worse than it already was. I was very wrong! I wish my dr would have told me to expect this. I would eat a couple bites of food and it hit so badly that I could not make it to the bathroom. I finally decided to try my own treatment. That was 6 weeks ago, and I feel that the calcium is what has made a big difference for me. It certainly is tons cheaper that the bile absorbing meds that the dr prescribed. I still find that I go back to my comfort food--chicken and rice--quite often. I am still on a bland diet and I am starting to add a few foods back very slowly. Last night I had boiled potatoes with a little butter and it made me a slightly crampy, but no D. I drink hot peppermint tea often during the day. I might add that when I still had my gallbladder, for 3 years I had been on every prescription available for acid reflux. They all played havoc with my IBS. So, I would take Imodium for the D and the severe pain in my stomach started up again--more meds for the top, bad D, them meds for that. The circle kept going on and on. I finally told my dr that I could not live like that. I had no idea that it was my gallbladder. I thought you had to throwup to have gallbladder problems. I was eating tons of menthos (candy) during that time and got to the point that they hurt more than they helped. I couldn't stay in bed due to the severe pain in my stomach, or D, or both. It was horrible! Thus, I started peppermint tea 6 weeks ago with many doubts, but it works for me and is very comforting. I ordered it from Heather's website. The only other liquids that I have (not with meals) are white tea with blueberry added, and water. This has been quite a change since I was a tea-aholic--the sweeter the better. I must say that I do not miss the tea or the foods that I had been eating before. I had tried to "feed" the IBS so I would not drop any weight--been there, done that with 50 pounds lost in 3 months--not fun to be in the pain that I ended up with. I am finding some freedom after 35 long, messy years. I am so thankful for all of the info that I have found on this group. I have found hope.Shirley C in NW Florida


----------



## Prudy

I can only comment as far as my own experience on this..2 years ago during my worst attack of it ever.. I didn't know what all my triggers were.. some yes.. like green leafy anything, corn.. etc d/t my diverticulitis. But the D .... at that point it time.. I had hit my bottom.. I was so depressed.. I wanted to just give it all up and die.. I did not want to live like that.. I had no idea tomatoes were triggers for me... so.. I took my self down to as bland a diet as I medically knew about.... I also read books on IBS... I found this site.. and it was a gift from GOD for sure.. because it has saved my life.. I was going to find out what was doing this to me.. and what possibly might be intolerances... milk, eggs... lactose.. so I took all that away.. coffee tea..soda juices fruits, veggies of all kinds... sucrose is a trigger.. coverts from sugar in some foods.. the whole thing.. I drank water.. that was it.. I stuck to this for weeks.. until my system healed.. the calcium had a calming and healing effect on me.. mind you I took only the half tabs for the longest time too.. But once I healed.. I started to add food back I started with the blandest like you would a baby when you begin to add solids to their diet.. a couple of tsps the first time.. then if that didn't bother me.. the next day a few more.. I never added more then one food at a time back.. and if it started to bother me I stopped it immediately.. and went no further with it.. I did this until I added back to what I eat now.. I do not eat any dairy..nor eggs.. no coffee, tea, colas.. no red meats, no processed foods at all.. lunch meats or any boxed anything... no bacon, sausage, pepperoni, smoked meat..nothing like that.. at all.. veggies are limited to carrots, broccoli, potatoes, sweet potatoes... and a little celery.. all cooked.. nothing raw.. only fruit I can eat is applesauce and bananas.. whole wheats not much.. just a good brand of organic cereal.. that is it.. anything more causes issues.. Juices are limited to just 100 % juice..{no orange juice or citrus at all.. } and only in a normal couple of servings... the fiber in whole fruits and the sugars are a problem.. so I limit to the juice , not allot, to get some fruit into my diet.. I only drink the lowest sugar ginger ale which is sweppes and only once a day.. I watch what things have sucrose in it or sorbitol.. I don't do artificial sweeteners as these do cause a problem with me.I limit eating out.. and when I do on those few occasions I only eat what i would at home.. I bring my lunch to work.. I don't eat at fast food places at all.. I have calcium everywhere.. in my purse.. in my desk at work.. so where ever I am.. I have access to it.. So you can see.. I eliminated many things... and feel all the better for it.. Miss some things.. sure I do..Cheat on occasion.. have.. but.. I pay for it if I go overboard.. last time I craved fast food.. was this past summer I ate a Wendy's chicken finger meal.. paid for it for a week.. that was the end of it.. I haven't and won't do that again.. not worth the pain.. So It is kind of like you have to make you mind up.. and I will borrow a phrase from AA... You have to go to any lengths to feel better.. and it works if you work it.. You just have to be willing to do what it takes...


----------



## RichardW

Been trying calcium this last week. At the weekend I started taking it but suffered more stomach pains than normal, and could "feel" my stomach more, so I stopped.Took some again yesterday, just half a tablet in the morning and half in the evening, with meals. Today I woke up and didn't have any urgency like I do normally, so that was nice. However I feel consipated and have bad wind, which I don't normally have during the day (only in the evening).Not sure whether to continue or not. Or maybe reduce to just half a tablet in the morning and see what that does.


----------



## LNAPE

RichardW,Many people start too fast and get the indigestion and gas so bad they want to quit. If you follow the instructions you need to start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals for 3 days then increase if you need to this lessens the pain and gas as your body adjusts to the calcium. Many men for some reason I think can get by on less so if your problem is usually in the morning with the urgency then take 1/2 at bed time with a small snack and this should help in the morning. Then you can maybe take 1/2 with lunch and see how that works.You kind of need to keep a little going throught the system on a consistent basis for it to work. It is not a cure only a control.Linda


----------



## RichardW

Thanks Linda. I did start with just half a tablet in the morning, and half in the evening - so I thought that was taking it fairly slowly!I'll persevere and see how it goes. It would definitely be an improvement to get rid of the morning urgency.


----------



## LNAPE

Let me know if you need some help I have lots of feedback.Linda


----------



## 20960

First off i have allternating ibs C and D. So i tried this about a year ago and it was the only thing that made me feel noral again but i did have an accident and got the stomach virus (i think, it was sudden really bad D) and had to get off a anti depressent that screwed with my stomach so i felt i needed to stop taking the calcium to see what was going on. I started taking Align i have been on it for mabe 7 months and i havent had D and very lil C but when i go its not formed well and i still have horrible pain so i was wondering if i took the calcium and the align would it be a good mix?Im wondering b/c i know your not suposed to take antacids and stuff with the calcium and idk if something in align would be harmful mixed with the calcium.I hope that wasnt to confusing.


----------



## LNAPE

You will probably need to ask the pharmacist if it is okay to take them together.Linda


----------



## snoi

Hello~ I haven't checked in here for awhile but have had an experience and am wondering if this has happened to others. I starting on the calcium about a year and a half ago. I used the caltrate brand, 600+D, and the results were almost miraculous. What a difference it made! I had occasional relapses over the time, but mostly they were caused by my own self-indulgence, and forgetting to take the calcium, and generally it worked grteat. Then about 6 months ago I decided to try a different and cheaper brand. Contents seemed about the same, but all of a sudden it didn't seem to work anymore. It was hard to tell for sure, as I was travelling and taking imodium from time to time just to be on the safe side. Also eating and drinking stuff I shouldn't have been. But after I straightened up my act and settled back into my normal routine, the calcium STILL didn't work. Depressing. Then about three weeks ago I decided to go back to the more expensive Caltrate-and within a few days the diahrrea stopped and I started having "normal" bowel movements again. I checked the ingredients very closely on both brands and just can't see what could possibly cause such a difference.I wonder if anyone else has noticed anything like this. I don't THINK it's all in my head...also thinking that for some people who think the calcium doesn't work, a change in brand might help. I'm REALLY glad I figured this out. What a difference it has made! Thanks again!!


----------



## LNAPE

snoi,I started with the Caltrate Brand and it worked great and just after one bottle found the Sam's Club Version with the same ingredients and have been on it ever since for over 10 years now and it is working great. I know sometimes you may have to get something different but I have never been there. I know it can be something so simple as even bottled water containing added minerals will mess things up so if you are back on track this is good news and try to plan ahead if you have to go out of town and take enough with you. Happy New Year and continued success.Linda


----------



## Liina

Hello from Europe!







I'm a new member here and I'm glad I found this site.First - sorry for my writing mistakes because english is not my mother's tongue.Anyway I have IBS and unfortunately IBS-D "version". I have no life and I am so desperate that I do not have words to discribe it. In my country there is no such site/ forum like this and that is why I do not know what kind of medicaments are available. I mean I live in Europe in civilised country







and we have medicaments of course but in addition to doctor's advice it is very useful to get more information.My doctor prescribed me Duspatalin (200mg) and she's advice was: try to find a suitable diet and just try to cope with this. Really...







I read that many-many of you got help from Caltrate 600 Plus. Unfortunately in my country this is not available







There are one medicament/vitamin (I do not know exact word) close to this formula but not the same. My question is: is it important that this vitamin includes zinc, copper etc? Is it not enough if there is only Calcium and vitamin D ? Thank you very much for your help, a Happy New Year for you and better year for all of us!Brg, Liina


----------



## LNAPE

Liina,It is just fine to use calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D. Start with 1/2 tablet with your food 3 times a day 4 or 5 hours apart. DO this for 3 day then make an adjustment either to a full tablet or if you are doing better stay with the 1/2 tablet or combination of both.You may have some gas and indigestion for the first few days until the body adjusts. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Liina

Dear LindaThank you very much for your help! As I understand the calcium carbonate is not the same as calcium Btw - my gall bladder is removed also That is why I'm suffering with IBS for almoust 8 years now. I'm a young women and have to spend my best years mostly at home and in the toilet...Just great!I have been in therapy also and it helped a little bit (no anxiety all the time, I have not taken the xanax for month now etc). But the therapy was not a miracle "pill" for my D of course. I'm not travelling... yet (because I cant not travel with toilet!). And my life is still limited - mainly work and home. But after the therapy I hope that maybe there is some "way" I can live normally with this IBS. So - there is a hope at least now.I have learned from this forum a lot! As I said I'm VERY glad I found this site. Unfortunately there is no hope obviously that the Lotronex will be available here but nothing to do Our doctors mainly prescribe Duspatalin (mebeverin).About Immodium my doctor said that this is harmless BUT her suggestion was not to take this every day. There is a significant risk that intestine (hopefully this is a right word) get used to it.Ok but I start with this calcium carbonate and hope that I'll get my life back!  Liina


----------



## LNAPE

Liina,Calcium comes in several forms the most common in calcium that we take for our bone health is calcium carbonate and calcium citrate. You want to use calcium carbonate and the vitamin D us usually in that also to help get the calcium to the bones since you are taking it you may as well get the benefits there also.If you have your gall bladder removed you most likely are suffering from bile salts diarrhea and not IBS. The calcium has made a world of difference for me and I suffered with this for 23 years before I found it to work for me when nothing else did.I think you will be surprised how well it works and how quickly it works.Email me if you like and I will help you through this.Linda


----------



## Guest

linda help meive been taking one whole tablet of calcium 600 plus vit d and its been 6 months of good bowel formed movements. BUT ive had very bad headaches, went to doctor and he said come off calcium due to it may be stopping me obsorbing enough iron>>> i just today havd blood tests and waiting for results but bowels awful again and headaches bad. helphas anyone ever had headaches due to too much calcium. i also have water infection , doc thinks this linked. help me


----------



## LNAPE

I did hear from one other person who thought the calcium gave them headaches. I think the doctors want to try to eliminate things they think might cause them it is a trial and error thing they go through. Did you have headaches before the calcium very often. Linda


----------



## starwoman

Hi Linda,I have found since taking the caltrate, it has definetly stopped the watery buring diarrhea, however I am getting a lot of gas, how can I stop this?Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## Guest

didnt have many headaches before and they are migraine type ones now. doc told me not to take calcium but its was so nice having normal poo, anyone else have headaches???? can u remember the user???


----------



## LNAPE

starwoman,You can use simethicone for the gas be careful if you use anything else you may find it has magnesium in it and this will cause diarrhea.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

whitewabbit,I could not tell you who it might have been I have so many emails to deal with and messages. So when you stop the calcium does it stop the headache. Another thought might be to try another brand of calcium just to see if that makes a difference.Linda


----------



## ksymonds

Hi Linda, I purposely joined this forum because of your calcium information. I was diagnosed as IBS over 20 years ago and have dealt with the symptoms ever since. In December of 2007 my symptoms became worse. My brother in law is a Celiac and suggested that my symptoms were like his so I stopped eating gluten and did get relief. I had a Celiac panel ran in January and was in the inconclusive range, not positive not negative. What I didn't know is that I was supposed to keep eating gluten in order for best accurate tests and didn't want to go back to eating gluten (since my diarrhea was gone) to do the biopsy. My doctor felt confident that gluten is my problem since I had such a fantastic positive dietary results and diagnosed me as gluten intolerant. This past year has been good, the gluten free diet has rid me of the constant mouth sores, eczema, joint pains, and muscle aches. What has happened now tho is that I am lactose intolerant (never was pre gluten free) and although I don't get diarrhea often (accidental gluten or too much dairy), I still suffer from loose stools (sorta formed but soft) daily mostly in the morning. I've racked my brains trying to figure out if I have a new intolerance such as soy or one of the weird ingredients in my gluten free food. I've been eliminating foods left and right! Its enough to question my gluten intolerance or perhaps its gluten intolerance and IBS? Anyway, I was intrigued with your calcium control and tried it before but didn't do it correctly (took on empty stomach etc) but have taken it regularly with food for 3 days now. I use the Sam's club brand that is similar to caltrate plus d with minerals (it states gluten free on the bottle where the caltrate people could not verify gluten free when I called them) and am currently at a 1/2 tab per dose at my 3 meals. I have seen a definite improvement, formed stools 2 days in a row! So my question to you is do I dare hope that this will continue to help me with my morning loose stools and perhaps even allow me to eat dairy again someday? I've read all 60 pages (taken about 3 days) and haven't seen anyone else dealing with gluten intolerance as well but am grasping at straws to feel totally well. Thank you for any feed back.


----------



## LNAPE

ksymonds,Well I am glad you tried it again and it has helped. My advise is to continue with the calcium and instead of taking one with dinner take one at bedtime with a small snack this will help with the morning looseness. This way you do not have a long period between the dinner dose and morning dose.Everything is pretty much trial and error with doctors and things we try on our own. This could be the total solution or not. You will have to try the calcium while eating some of the foods tha have gluten in them to see if it can work. Your test did not really show the gluten problem as you said so maybe you do not have that after all.Did you by any chance have your gall bladder removed.Linda


----------



## ksymonds

Thank you for your quick reply Linda. I do still have my gall bladder, does that make a difference? I will do as you suggest and take the calcium at bed time with a snack. Kathy


----------



## LNAPE

The calcium does still work even if you have your gall bladder I just wondered because that was my whole problem and taking the calcium fixed me for more than 10 years now.You can email me if you like if you need somemore help or on here is fine so others can see what may work for you and want to give it a try for themselves.Linda


----------



## ksymonds

Thank you Linda. I am so impressed with how many people you have helped over the years and your patience at answering the same questions over and over again. Only if you read all sixty pages do you notice this







. My brother in law (not the celiac one) is having problems with diarrhea every time he eats, so I plan to have him read your thread. I do plan on trying a little more dairy soon if I keep continuing to improve, however the gluten scares the heck out of me. For instance this last Christmas, I was watching a movie with my family and ate a couple of reeses miniature bells. An hour later, I was doubled over with horrible pain and made a ton of trips to the loo. Regular reeses peanut butter cups are gluten free but when I read the ingredient list on the miniature package it said "contains wheat"







. I felt stupid for not checking because I always read labels for gluten. Also, my husband and I own two restaurants. My fine dining chef left bakers joy on the counter (we only use it for bread products) and a line cook sprayed down the grill with it! I had a steak that night and was sick all the next day. It took some detective work to discover the baker's joy slip up. I've banned it from the building and we now only use a soybased spray. Since both these accidents contain wheat I may try a rice krispy treat that only contains the gluten barley malt to see if only wheat is my problem. I probably won't even attempt that until I feel more confident that the calcium is working. Plus, I like not having the ezema attacks or canker sores. As my doctor thinks, I may be gluten intolerant (not celiac) or as I am wondering, intolerant to wheat (need to check that out) but I think I still have IBS issues as well and I want to concentrate on that for now. Day 4 and no loose stools! Yay! Thank you for your support Linda, I don't mind posting my questions on the forum, especially if it will help others!Kathy


----------



## LNAPE

Kathy,It is so hard to figure out all the things that can go wrong and cause us trouble. I know one time I could eat something and be fine the next eat the same thing and be very sick. If you eat gluten and it makes you sick then you can pretty much say it is the cause. Life has been so much better for me since finding the calcium and as you have read for many others. I hope you will find you will be able to add some things back into your diet and have some success with the calcium. I am here plugging away helping where ever I can.Linda


----------



## ksymonds

another quick question. Is Magnesium Stearate an ingredient to watch out for? I notice its in all of my vitamins even the one's that are just a b complex. I've held off taking them for now. Thanks


----------



## patjack

Thank You Linda for all the information you sent!!!I will certainly try the calcium!Thank you for your concern!!God Bless! Thanks! Trish


----------



## LNAPE

ksymonds,If it is an unmeasurable amount you do not need to worry. It is like you say in most pills listed in the unmeasured amounts. If you are taking other vitamins you may want to stop them and just do the calcium. Vitamin A C E and magnesium in most vitamins will cause stomach upset and diarrhea.Linda


----------



## starwoman

I have gone back to the Calcium with vitamin D, but i am still experiencing the bloating gas,,,,,,,,,I have had 3 resectional surgeries to remove parts of the ilium section many years ago and removal of the gall bladder.Wonder how long I have to perservere before th gas ceases Linda? Marilyn?Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## LNAPE

starwoman,You did not say how long you have been taking the calcium but it is usually 3 days. Be sure to take the calcium with food and if you need something to help you can take simethicone for the gas.Linda


----------



## Vickisd

Hi Linda,I can't tell you how much this has all helped me, I feel like I have a new lease on life! I actually went to town, early today, absolutely NO problems! I even took a chance and ate lunch out, I took my calcium with lunch, afterwards, my tummy gurgled and I got a bit gassy but no d!! I'm so thrilled! I had a question though, when that happens, if my stomach starts to gurgle and feel funny, could I take a 2nd calcium or is that to much at one time?Thank you!Vicki


----------



## LNAPE

You body can only process on tablet two would be wasting money and maybe getting too much calcium. SO only one. Timing could be a issue so take them at least 4 or 5 hours apart with food. If you should have a episode it usually is once and it is over. Remember even normal people get diarrhea sometimes too.I am glad you are having success so soon also. Stay with it because it really helps.Linda


----------



## Vickisd

The feeling eventually passed, I did take a tums, should that be ok, if I need it? I may have pushed it a bit, with what I ate too. An italian sub! But, it sounded so good, I kind of wanted to see how I'd do. I'm feeling more and more comfortable with this, being the answer! Next week will tell, I have to be gone alot, and also a vacation for a few days, so I hoping!!!!!! Thanks SO much for answering questions!Vicki


----------



## LNAPE

Vickisd,It turned out to be pretty amazing how fast it worked for me but I did need some healing time for my insides before taking too many chances on lots of different foods. Take it slow and you will be fine.Linda


----------



## ThunderCat8

I tried taking 2 or 3 500mg Calcium tablets a day for a couple of weeks and found no effect on my symptoms. I so wanted it to work, but nothing for me







I still have diarrhoea every morning. Anything else you can recommend? Upping the dosage maybe?


----------



## LNAPE

ThunderCat8,Be sure you are using calcium carbonate with vitamin D. Instead of taking one at dinner take one at bedtime with a small snack and this will help in the morning. The one's we use are 600 mg of calcium carbonate and 400 IU of vitamin D. Make sure you are not taking any other vitamins and check your ovr the counter meds and Prescriptions for side effects that may include diarrhea.Linda


----------



## ThunderCat8

Thanks for the reply. The tablets I got are 800mg Calcium (carbonate), 5.0micrograms of Vit D and 60 micrograms of Vit K. I don't take any other tablets at all. But I shall try the snack idea. Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

ThunderCat8,Let me know how that bedtime dose goes. You said you were taking 500 mg so I did not know if you are breaking the tablets up or what.Linda


----------



## Vickisd

Hi Linda,I am so disappointed in myself, I chickened out and took immodium before we left on Sat., since we were with friends, I kept thinking how embarassing it'd be if I had to stop for a bathroom break and talked myself right into taking the immodium for a back up. I really think if I had been with just my husband, I would've been alright. So, I guess I'll just keep on taking the calcium and maybe with more success, I'll be able to relax more. This is a crazy thing, isn't it.







Vicki


----------



## emlind

Hi LindaCan l just say thank you for taking time to give people advice l took the advice and it worked,my life was hell and now with the help of calcuim and amyltriptiline from the doctor my symtons have gone for 2 week now and my confidence is growing each day,no panick attacks now before work when on the bus.I must say my doctor was great and very caring about my ibs.I watch my diet which is also important.So thank you for your help you don't know how much this has changed my life.best wishes mandy


----------



## ThunderCat8

Sorry, when I said 500mg the first time I meant 800mg. I hadn't checked the bottle and just assumed! I'm doing the one tablet a night with a snack idea now. Any particular snacks that you recommend?


----------



## LNAPE

ThunderCat8,Don't be too hard on yourself. It takes some time to believe you can feel well enough to live normal life. You must do what makes you most comfortable so you can get through things you want to do or have to do. Snack for the evening maybe a small bowl of cereal a piece of toast some cheese on crackers just a small amount of food will do.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

emlind,I am glad you found us and are being helped by the calcium. You will find things will get better yet the longer you use the calcium. Just remember it is not a cure only a control and you must take it every day. It has worked for 10plus years for me so far and my life too has changed completely. Let me know if you need me.Linda


----------



## shry54

Hi, I'm new to this but not to IBS. I have had it for more than 30 yrs now. I'm going through menapause now and it seems to be getting worse. I always feel so "keyed up" like I just can't ever relax or just have a good time. I'm always worrying about having to find the bathroom. It has really made me not able to do the things in life that I would like to do. I will try the calcium though. Has anyone tried the probiotics or the colon cleanse?Any help would be appreciated,Sherry


----------



## LNAPE

Sherry,My best advice to you is to try one thing at a time and give it a good shot. Calcium has helped many and it may help you. Stop all the things you can vitamins and even some antiacids like maalox or mylanta they have magnesium in them and give you diarrhea. Email me if you like and I will try to help you if you [email protected]


----------



## pepito89

Hi I have a question about the calcium, I am really keen to try it but don't know if it will help my circumstances. I do lots of small soft stools during the day and night [usually between every 20mins and hour in the day]. So watery stools are not really my problem but I need something to keep the stool in my body long enough to form properly. Could the calcium help with this? I am housebound and trying fiber with little success so would love for this to work!Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

This is something you can try without too much of a concern because if you are not satisfied you can just stop. If you can tell be a little more about what happens and if you take other meds maybe I can be of more help. Linda


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn

I have had IBS for 4 years now. After joining a support group, my friend in the group told me about calcium and how it has changed his life around. I came on the forum and saw this thread. I went out today and bought the Caltrate 600+D. I hope this works, just started today so only time will tell. I dont think anything is good unless it helps long term. Ibs is a condition that needs long term results not quick fixes. Linda I appreciate your post, I wrote everything down line by line what I was looking for and found a perfect match at the pharmacy. I wasnt worried about which one to choose because I had all the right info. I plan to return to college after taking 4 yrs off. I only have 2 more yrs I need to complete and I hope this will help alot with sitting through classes and getting back to a normal life. I have lost faith in doctors at this point and find tackling my IBS problems on my own more helpful. I dont think the doctors have any magical solution or pin point any reason why this is happening. It seems as if many IBSers have had success with calcium and im hoping also!! Ill let you all know how this works for me over the next few weeks.


----------



## LNAPE

ThewallsRclosingin,I am glad you decided to give the calcium a try and do not wait weeks before letting me know how you are doing. I may be able to help you through some problems you may be having getting adjusted so please email me or post and I will help if I can. Start slow as instructed 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day for the first 3 days and then make adjustments. I am here if you need me.Linda


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn

I havent read through the whole thread but im wondering what im suppose to be feeling. How long on the calcium does your body take to adjust? Will this help with urgency? More formed stools is nice but I need to stop going so much and feeling urgency pressure in my abdomen and rear. I hope this is effective


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium can cause gas and indigestion at first this passes in about 3 days for most. It does help with urgency and as your stools are more formed you usually have time to make it to the bathroom in time. A lot of the anxiety about going takes some time to get over but as you see you are doing better and living more normal this too will pass. It is not a cure only a control so it must take it and do not forget.Linda


----------



## Stu85

This may ahve been asked before, but i dont think i can get hold of Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and in the UK.







whats the brand people use over here and where are they buying it from?Many thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Holland and Barretts High Strength calcium 600mg plus vit d pack


----------



## 17395

It's been awhile since I have visited the site. I have so well with the calcium that I have actually come off of it. This has been done with prayer , a change of attitude, and diet. I still have an occasional mishap, but Immodium will normally take care of the problem. I still suggest the calcium to others to help get control and than I also tell them that the other 3 solutions are important with prayer being the key! Here's hoping and praying for success for each of [email protected]


----------



## No-hope

Dear Linda, I have not been on the forum for ages but I have not forgotten your advice and your thread. Still suffering from IBS-D ever since I got my Gall Bladder removed and housebound most of the time. I was not ready to start the calcium and was scared because I also have had kidney stones but about 3 days ago I had yet another accident that made all my loved ones very sad and I decided it was time for me to try the Calcium. I have been using it for 3 days but I have not found it with minerals only with vitamin D, do you think this is OK?Name: Caltrate 600 with Vitamin DManufactured by Wyeth CanadaMedicinal Ingredients:Calcium carbonate 1500 mg providing elemental calcium 600 mgvitamin D 200IUNon medicinal Ingredients: Cellulose,crospovidone,FD&C blue No.2, red No. 40 and yellow No. 6, gelatin, magnesium stearate, povidone, sodium croscarmellose, starch, sucrose, titanium dioxideIs the one I am using effective? And also Linda can you please link me online to the product which you use so that I can try buying it?Thank you in advance linda, I can honestly say I have tried everything else and nothing works, the doctors have put me on anti-depressants which I would like to stop as quickly as possible and which have had no effect whatsoever anyway...


----------



## LNAPE

no hope,What you have is exactly the right one to start with. If later on you seem to get a bit constipated with the one you have the you could switch to the one with the added minerals. Stay with what you have for now. You may want to check the side effects on the anti depressants too you are on they may cause diarrhea. Do not take anything you do not have to. That means over the counter things like maalox or multi vitamins. Give it some time and I think you will get better. Email me if you like if you need some one on one help.Linda


----------



## No-hope

Thank you ever so much Linda, I am taking half a pill with each of the 3 daily meals and will get in touch very soon, thanks again


----------



## cherrypie09

Lynda.I would like to try the calcium, but my doctor has told me to take multivitamins and minerals(Sanatagen Gold) obviously there are vitamins and minerals in the tabs, but also, calcium 200mg( i know thats not enough) and 100mg magnesium( which isnt good is it,) ? as i am not getting enough from the foods i eat and the weight i am loosing cause of bad IBS-D, can you take the calcium with these tablets.


----------



## LNAPE

The vitamin A C E and magnesium in them will cause you more diarrhea. Doctors do not tell you this. If you are having stomach trouble and diarrhea this will only make you worse. Just try calciuim carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D. Try not to take anything else if you can. This way you will see if the calcium is helping.Linda


----------



## No-hope

LNAPE said:


> no hope,What you have is exactly the right one to start with. If later on you seem to get a bit constipated with the one you have the you could switch to the one with the added minerals. Stay with what you have for now. You may want to check the side effects on the anti depressants too you are on they may cause diarrhea. Do not take anything you do not have to. That means over the counter things like maalox or multi vitamins. Give it some time and I think you will get better. Email me if you like if you need some one on one help.Linda


Linda I do need some help and will Email you with the subject "No-hope from IBS Forum", thank you!!


----------



## cherrypie09

hi LindaI have stopped taking the multi vitamins and got some Holland and barrett high strength calcium 600mg plus vit d.ingredients. calcium carbonate, bulking agent, sodium carboxymethycelluose, glazing agent, anti caking agent(magnesium sterate) , vit d. is this ok to take, i dont have breakfast, but should i take half a tablet before dinner and half before tea, maybe half before bed with a snack, (mornings are my worse time for IBS-D). is only half enough or should you take more.Instructions on bottle say one or two to be taken daily. will they upset your stomach,


----------



## Guest

I take Vitamins and also the Calcium , and it doesn't do anything to help my "D".What exactly is Calcium suppose to do ?Imodium is my only relief for IBS-D.


----------



## cherrypie09

I think that if you take 1/2 tablet before dinner, the same before tea and evening over a period of time its supposed to have the effect of making you have more of a formed poo. Ive just started taking it, but saw the specialist on wednesday, and he wants me to stop taking any tablets, as he wants me to go into hospital for more tests, (stool sampling) so i cant take anything, have to even stop the immodium 2 days before i go in, how i am going to cope i dont know, i will never even make it to the hospital.


----------



## No-hope

I have started with the Calcium around 12 days ago and I'm experiencing some strange symptoms and was wondering if anyone has had this:- Going to the WC very frequently Number 1 this time- Lots of weight gain in just a few days- Cramps in the legsI want to know if Calcium has caused any of this to anyone;Thank you


----------



## No-hope

No-hope said:


> I have started with the Calcium around 12 days ago and I'm experiencing some strange symptoms and was wondering if anyone has had this:- Going to the WC very frequently Number 1 this time- Lots of weight gain in just a few days- Cramps in the legsI want to know if Calcium has caused any of this to anyone;Thank you


Just as not to worry anyone about my last quoted post, increased urination is mentioned in calcium's side effects and it has stopped after a few days and that's probably what was causing the cramps, as to weight gain it was only bloating which has also stopped now.So those 3 side effects stopped after a few days,Good luck everyone;


----------



## BQ

> I take Vitamins and also the Calcium , and it doesn't do anything to help my "D".What exactly is Calcium suppose to do ?Imodium is my only relief for IBS-D.


Glenda many D sufferers find that taking Calcium Carbonate can help firm up their BM's.Read the very first page of this thread found here for more info :http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=72764Taking the *Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals* is the formula Linda refers to.Here is a link:http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...amp;catid=32537Now you don't have to get that brand. Many Drug stores make their own versions.... but as long as it has the same formula... you should be good to go.BQ


----------



## mrae

My doctor told me to start taking calcuim about a month ago for my ibs-d because nothing else seems to be working. I bought a store brand and its been ok but no the results I am looking for. I see that the Caltrate is probably better so I will buy some today and try that brand. Hopefully I will have better luck with that. Thank you for your advice on this issue.


----------



## LNAPE

mrae,I am surprised your doctor recommended calcium for diarrhea. Was it something you told him about and he kind of just followed you lead on that. It may not be the brand of calcium you use it may be the form of calcium. You need to have calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 400 IU to start with to see what kind of results you get after working up to 3 pills a day with your food. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the information on calcium. I was diagnosed with IBS about 15 years ago and have had a few episodes with D lasting for about 6-8 weeks. This episode is annoying and I am encouraged by your article on calcium. My MD has given me a few weeks before he sends me for the usual test. I had them for the initial diagnosis and really don't think there needed again. So please know how much I appreciate the sharing and suggestions. I will be increasing my calcium intake and hopefully the IBS episode will pass. Thanks, Susan


----------



## mrae

I was suprised my doctor even suggested taking calcium but is wasn't from anything I had said. I am taking calcium carbonate 600mg along with the vitamin D and have yet to see really any results but we will see. I have just been told that I have fibroid tumors and that this is what has been causing most of my symptoms. I was told they would not cause the diarrhea but I found some info on the internet about fibroids that says they could cause bowel problems including diarrhea. So I won't know until they are removed if this is the cause of all my symptoms or just part of my symptoms.


----------



## 19950

I just had a question about calcium carbonate and intestinal spasms / pain. I've just recently started the calcium regime and have experienced fairly positive results.I was wondering whether there is something specific about this supplement that specifically helps to mitigate the spasms and pain associated with eating meals. I expected that it would decrease urgency via constipation, but I didn't expect that the abdominal pain would decrease (which it SEEMS to have).Is there something specific about calcium that would produce those specific results, or is it just a byproduct of the constipating effect of the supplement?Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium can soak up the excess bile which is the acid that breaks down the fats in the food you eat during digestion. If you produce too much you can have the burning pain from that. Calcium also is a muscle rexalant for the intestines so this too is helpful. I am glad you are getting some relief stick with it and it will get better still.Linda


----------



## Guest

Started Calcium you recommended yesterday and D is dimished. Will continue with calcium. I did buy the same brand you recommended. Thanks again.


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi LindaHope you had a nice few days break,I am still taKING THE CALCIUM, i am only taking 1/2 three times a day and with the 1 immodium its alot better, but i am feeling very bloated and windy. (Its not cured the D but made it not urgent and a bit more formed)


----------



## LNAPE

cherrypie09,You may need to increase say the dinner dose to a full tablet and if you can get some simethicone that will help with the gas and bloated feeling. It will not cause any other side effects either.Keep at it things will get better.Linda


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi LindaI will give it a go, i have started taking 1 physslium husk capsule before each of my meals as well.(The trapped wind is still bad, the immodium has got simethicone in it)


----------



## LNAPE

cherrypie09,This is just my opinion but I would not take the fiber just yet. You need to stay off of everything you can until you find out if the calciuim will help you. The less you take the better. Simethincone may be int the imodium but it also has the other stuff to prevent diarrhea and if you are controlling the diarrhea you do not need that part you just need the gas relief of the simethicone.If you are not used to taking fiber it will cause some bloating and gas and you already have that and you no want to add to it at this time.Linda


----------



## kiran

Linda I seem to be a bit stuck. Well first of all I normally eat 4-5 smaller meals throughout the day. I've been taking around 4 calcium 600mg pills a day (its the right kind I checked ingredients). Basically your calcium has helped me keep everything formed, but I'm still going 3-4+ times a day. Just my BM are less wet and more solid now which is a good thing of course.I still have to make a BM a bit after each meal now or else I get bad gas and eventually urgency, I have more relief time in between now thanks to the calcium, but how do I move forward from here. I obviously want to get to the point where I can just have 1-2 BM per day with minimum flatulence. Any ideas? Should I try taking some extra fiber through a supplement to see if that regulates me? I eat healthy so I think im getting enough, but maybe more would help?Thanks for your calcium idea though, like I said it has given me some relief I believe.


----------



## LNAPE

Are you using the calcium with vitamin D or with the added minerals. If it is the one with the added minerals maybe switching to just calcium carbonate with vitamin D would be best. It does take a while for the system to heal inside so do not loose hope it will get better. I too would usually have a bm after eating but small amounts then some days I would not have any so who knows what is normal. Knowing you have time to make it to the bathroom is a real plus. Also what you are eating may give you more BM's. It is a real guessing game and trial and error. What is your diet like.Linda


----------



## kiran

Linda I eat around 5 times a day smaller meals. Mostly high protein, with a good source of fiber in it. I lost some weight, mostly muscle when I first got IBS, and I am a 19, almost 20 year old male so I'm trying to get back my semi-musclar physique I had before so I really need to try to consume a caloric surplus, but I do so in a healthy manner. Obviously lowering the protein may help with gas I guess, but it isnt an option now, I'll consider it in the fall.I'm using metamucil to try to regulate myself now... 3 teaspoons a day for a few weeks to see if it has any effect, I realize it may make things worse at first. Any comments on this course of action?Did calcium manage to relief any flatuence for you or do you think that was a result of the D subsiding?To be more specific:No red meat, protein sources = lean chicken, turkey, fish, and only occasionally porkI try to limit diary but I do have some cereal sometimes with lactaid


----------



## LNAPE

kiran,The fiber can add to the gas so you will need to adjust the amount or put up with it. Do you take a multi vitamin. If so vitamin A C E and magnesium in them will add to the stomach upset.No gas problems for me and I eat pretty much what I want.Linda


----------



## kiran

I stopped taking the multivitamin to avoid taking in the magnesium when I started the calcium program almost 2 weeks ago. It's still a new program for me and I've only been taking 600mg, after a few weeks of sticking on it if I get no further improvement should I think but upping to dosage to 900mg or 1200mg?I think im going to buy Citracel or something tomorrow, as it is suppose to do what Metamucil does but without the extra gas. Hopefully I'll get some relief between all of this, I don't have it nearly as bad as other people, but I really would love to get close to regularity.


----------



## LNAPE

You need to increase your dose to 1 full tablet 3 times a day that would be 1800mg in a day.Linda


----------



## kiran

Yeah i meant increasing it per serving, I do actually take one pill three times a day, sometimes 4. So I'm around that mark. I think I'll stick with this and I'm trying Citracel for a while.I'm feeling pretty confident, hopefully I'll be able to get it all under control with the probiotic, fiber and calcium, if not I'll have to try some other things, but I'll give it a few weeks at least.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82

Can you take the calcium and the probiotic together? I am going to buy the stuff today and try it, I need some relief.


----------



## Jan from Texas

I love this place!!! I'm going through some real stress at work (the small company I work for is "merging" with a much larger company and we are shutting down our office and moving into theirs). I have a great fear that I will be without a job within a year (everything I do is already done by someone else), so the stress has been doing a number on my IBS-D for 2 weeks now. Plus, when the flare-up slows down, then I have this horrible amount of gas. It's really embarrassing. So, I thought I would check with all of you on what to do, and here you are talking about gas and bloating! Is this normal to have so much gas after a flare-up? I am taking the Caltrate (Walmart brand) 3 times a day. Was having mild C, but still having some minor flares. Should I increase the Calcium to 4 times per day? Won't that make the C bad? I've never been constipated in my life before taking the Calcium! Which of the OTC drugs do you recommend I start with for the gas?Thanks for your support - it means the world to me!!!!


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi LindaIm still taking 1/2 calcium tablet 3 times a day, also taking 1 fibre capsule 3 times a day, Can i up the Calcium and how many a day is it safe to take, I have noticed my bms are firmer, but i seem to be going more often, is that what happens, or dont you think its down to the tablets.


----------



## mommabird

Wow, this has really been intreresting reading! I have been taking Caltrate 600-D twice a day for the lasy 6 months for another condition so I'm good there. But finding out that magnisium can cause D was a real eye opener for me! My GYN put me on 500 mg of magnisium a day for muscle cramps (it took over 45 minutes to do an exam one year...the doc spent the whole time trying to massage the cramps out of my legs so she could finish!) Thinking back, that could be about the time my C turned to D!Any suggestions of what to use instead? If I skip it or take it in the AM the cramps come back big time!RobinP.S. I had the C under control using fiber supplements.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82

I need some advice. I started the Caltrate chewables this morning, did fine this morning, no pain, no bloating. Took my other 1/2 tablet at lunch and now I feel really wierd, dizzy, bloated, gassy and constipated. I feel the urge to go and I cant. I have class tonight, a test too, and I cant be sick later. Anybody have some advice for me. I feel like I am going to pass out!


----------



## bunnygirl

Hiya im new here i suffer with IBS D Most days especially when having to leave the house,Will these tablets be any good?http://www.healthspan.co.uk/vegetarian/cal...2-c3193427.aspx


----------



## cherrypie09

The Calcium tablets can work for you, but like everything it doesnt work for everybody,I started taking 1/2 tablet with each of my three meals for three days, then becuase my D plays up more in the morning I take 1 tablet with evening meal 1/2 tablet with a snack before bed and 1/2 tablet after breakfast, but i am going to try a different way, i still have to take immodium as well at the moment, the D is realy bad.


----------



## LNAPE

cherrypie09,You may need to take a full tablet at bedtime with a small snack to help you in the morning. Continue to take 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at lunch and try that for a few days.bunnygirl,This should do just fine. But you need to start slow with 1/2 tablet with the 3 daily meals for 3 days then adjust to more if you are still having a problem.Dixie_Girl82,There is an adjustment period when you first start to find what may work for you. You have to stop whatever else you can so you don't get side effects from other things. Do not take mjulti vitamins A,C,E, and magnesium will cause diarrhea. It is a matter of trial and error just like most things to get it to work.mommabird,You may increase your potassium for the leg cramps drinking orange juice and eating banannas. Jan From Texas,You can take simethicone for the gas I would not increase the calcium if you are a bit constipated. Simethicone is the medicine they give babies for colic (Mylacon drops) It does not have any other side effects to worry about so it is good for gas.Linda


----------



## bunnygirl

Someone said on other thread these might be no good as contain Sorbitol????


----------



## LNAPE

bunnygirl,It could but the calcium carbonate and vitamin D are correct. If you have trouble with sorbitol then maybe but it is trial and error so give them a try. That is a sweetner that is in lots of things so it may not bother you.Linda


----------



## cherrypie09

LindaThanks il try that then, 1 at night, 1/2 with breakfast and 1/2 with lunch.


----------



## Stacy-Lynn

Hello to all,I guess I have IBS-A. I am a single 62 yr old and for most of my young life I was definitely IBS-C. I had what my mother said was a "sensitive stomach" even as a baby and toddler. Even though my primary symptom was C, when my body reached its limit for stress it would turn into D. Through my 40's and 50's it got worse and worse. It was much harder to hit any kind of balance and between age 55 and 60, I suffered from frequent urgent and quite embarrassing D along with heartburn, stomach upset and tons of gas. I had several accidents, including one at work that was the most horrible thing I've ever experienced. Try riding down in an elevator in a huge office building with it stopping on every floor while you're covered with poop and the smell. I think I am still traumatized by that one!







The other accidents have been near misses in public or big messes at home. Still horrible but nothing has come close to that elevator ride. Of course, I have lived in fear and experienced panic attacks like everyone else.I retired early 2 years ago to take care of my parents who were quite ill. As you can imagine my D, gas, and bloating went crazy. My parents have been gone for many months now, and I thought things would settle down in my gut, but it got worse than ever. I have been out shopping with my daughter a couple of times in the last 2 months and simply had to leave without even checking out. Unfortunately we were 30 minutes away from home so it was quite a raunchy ride. I decided that if I couldn't get this under control, I would be staying home 100% of the time. I was already nearly a prisoner in my home and living in constant anxiety.After reading "Eating for IBS" by Heather Van Vorous, as well as obtaining information from the ...com website a month ago, I started to change my diet and then I found your site. I read pretty much everything here in your calcium thread because it was simple but intriguing. My doctor had prescribed 1500 mg of calcium for me, HOWEVER I can't swallow large pills so I bought liquid calcium citrate with a 2:1 ratio of magnesium (1000 to 500) which was basically like taking Milk of Magnesia everyday. Needless to say, I got off that and switched to Caltrate 600+D+Minerals (chewables) once I understood the effect I was having from magnesium. The results of Calcium Carbonate and a somewhat modified diet are miraculous. I am only taking 1/2 chewable tablet 2 times a day (plus my modified diet with more soluble fiber, less dairy, etc). The most I have taken is 1/2 a chewable 3 times daily and noticed that I was getting C so I backed off 1/2 a chewable. I had to combine simethicone with each calcium tablet, but I have to say that I noticed a difference immediately! My gut is calm and painless most of the time now after having been on this regimen for about 2 weeks. If I have gas, it passes quickly probably due to simethicone, but I don't have excessive gas any longer. I also don't seem to have heartburn which is amazing in itself. I had a BM this morning that required a lot of straining on my part but it was sizable. Late this afternoon I had another one that was pretty easy and with softly formed stool (my hemmies are grateful). And that was the end of it. It did not turn into D. Lately I had been experiencing a BM with formed stool then another one less formed and then another one that was watery followed by another pure water!!! So sick of it all! So I was waiting for D to start but it is now hours later and no D. Everything is calm, no gas, no bloating, no heartburn, no pain. It is a miracle!I bought Align but I haven't started taking it because I wanted to know if Calcium Carbonate was going to work. I also stopped my multi-vitamin for the time being.I didn't actually register here until May 24th, and I wasn't sure I would actually post, but the outcome is so miraculous that I just can't walk away without saying something. I know symptoms can change in the blink of an eye, but for now I'm pretty darn impressed with the results.I will have to play with the Calcium Carbonate and combine it with some other kind because I need 1500 mg and two 1/2's only give me 600 mg of calcium (remember I can't swallow anything larger than a Tylenol size pill). Too much Carbonate will cause C . . . I can already tell that. So there is still that challenge to deal with, but my life is so much better than it was 2 weeks ago, that I'll gladly accept the challenge. I also know that at some point I'll trying adding back in some of the foods I love in small amounts, so I'll post the results as they occur.I am so grateful to have found this truly life-changing information! Thank You, Thank You!Stacy


----------



## LNAPE

Stacy,I am so glad you found us and I wish it could have been sooner for you. I have been at this for almost 11 years now and still doing very well. You do have to work with things a bit to get what is right for you but you also do not want to add things you do not need and could upset the results you are now getting. Do not add the multi vitamin this can cause upset and diarrhea with Vitamin A C E and they also have magnesium in them.I think the chewable tablet has 50 mg of magensium and this helps so you do not get constipated on the calium carbonate. If you are only taking 1/2 tablet twice a day you are only getting 25mg in a dose. It is amazing just that small amount of calcium can even now cause you constipation a bit.Maybe changing the time you take the 1/2 table will help also. If you have morning trouble you could take the 1/2 tablet at bedtime with a small snack which will help in the morning shortening the time between doses. I am here if you need help and thank you for letting many others know of your success it may give them the courage to give it a try al;so.Linda


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi LindaI was doing well on taking 1/2 calcium tablet at breakfast , 1 at dinner and 1/2 in the evening with a snack, but for the last week i have gone back to having 2-3 loose bms every morning and i am taking 2 immodium, any suggestions please.


----------



## LNAPE

cherrypie09,I suggest taking the full tablet at berdtime this way you will have more of it to help in the morning.Linda


----------



## one goal

I just bought the Caltrate 600+D. It doesn't have the minerals, zinc, coppoer, maganese, or Boron like the plus minerals have. Will this stuff still work?


----------



## cherrypie09

I think you have the correct one, you dont want the one with all the minerals in, calcium carbonate plus vit D is ok.


----------



## one goal

Cool. Only thing Ive read is that I should take it two hours after taking my antibotic so it doesnt interact with it.


----------



## LNAPE

one goal,You have the correct form of calcium to start with. But taking and antibiotic could be the reason for your diarrhea. I don't know what you are taking it for but how long have you been on it and when did the diarrhea start. You might need to take a probiotic to replace the good bacteria in you system that the antiboitic kills.Linda


----------



## one goal

I've been on the antibotic since late Sept. My D and stomach pains started coming back at the end of last Aug before the antibotic. I take Floristar but my doc is switching me back to Align since the Floristar is working about the same Align did, plus Align is cheaper.


----------



## LNAPE

One Goal,Do you have something like diverticulitus what condition is he giving you antibiotics for. Is he giving you this for IBS. It most likely is causing you additional problems.Linda


----------



## one goal

No, I'm taking em for Acne. I'm only on 50mg of doxycycline though, not the full dosage.


----------



## LNAPE

one goal,Well I am sure this drug is part of your diarrhea problem. You can try the calcium carbonate with vitamin D to see if it can help but I do not know if it will. Start with 1/2 tablet with each of your 3 daily meals and do this for 3 days then adjust after that if it does not help. You can take up to 3 full tablets a day and see what happens and let us know.Linda


----------



## one goal

Im also on Bentyle right now. I was wondering should I take just one calcium a day since Im on Bentyle? So it doesnt constipate me? Taking Bentyle 4 times a day was blocking me up though so maybe should I just take it twice a day and one calcium vitamen a day?


----------



## LNAPE

one goal,Taking calcium will constipate so if you are taking bentyl and it is making you constipated you may not want to take the calcium. I may have things mixed up on what you are slaying.Linda


----------



## Genie75

Linda I am so glad you posted this. I have always noticed that when nothing else stops my diarhea, that eating certain types of cheeses did. And I always wondered why that was, because most people say to stop eating dairy to get rid of diarhea but for me, it always helps me. But I had to give up the dairy because then I switched from diarhea to constipation. I will try what you say and see if I can get it to work for me. I really hope it does.Thanx so much for posting, Genie


----------



## LNAPE

Genie 75,I am glad you found us. I would be more than glad to help you along if you need it so just email me if you need help.Linda


----------



## crstar

acne is caused by candida........look into that.........candida causes all sorts of intestinal problems..........diarrhea included..........taking antibiotics only make candida worse........it's about intestinal flora.........any skin issues, acne, rashes, eczema, anything like that is caused by candida attacking, then after it's there it causes secondary infections.........it also helps protects staff, it's why staff is so hard to kill........


----------



## crstar

i am using the calcium to stop the D............i had in the house calcium carbonate in powder form from NOW.......it's cheap & u can take very sm doses if u need to.........but when i take this, it works really fast, like in 15min, maybe because it's powder & not a pill that my body has to breakdown.........i just wanted to pass this along...........the calcium has helped alot..........i also increased my serotonin production..........it helped alot of things, not just the D.......


----------



## ZPE

Is Calcichew Forte similar to Caltrate (it contains Mg but I don't know how much)? I was on that for about 3 months (taking one daily) but it never really helped with loose motions. I've not seen Caltrate in my local chemist but I'll ask the pharmacist there I guess.


----------



## LNAPE

ZPE,You do need know how much magnesium is in what you are taking and it can cause diarrhea. Taking one tablet a day will not usually work. It is taking a dose with each of your 3 daily meals every day. You need a consistent dose throughout the day every day. It is trial and error finding the right amount. I have taken 1 full tablet with each meal for 11 years and do very well. Linda


----------



## luckotheirish

Hello, i'm new to this site, and I think I've found a great place! I'm excited!I'm actually home right now because I had a very painful episode of D today at work and had to leave. I have had all the tests, and they can't find anything, so they say it must be IBS. I bought a book on foods to eat, and although it's limiting and i've lost 15 pounds (on my little 5 foot 4 125 pound frame-no good!), I seem to be doing alright.. until today for some odd reason.Anyway, I don't want to miss work anymore because of the pain. I don't want to miss out on life anymore. I am horrible at taking meds- I get ALL the symptoms it seems... so I am thinking this is not really a med, so it may work!I'm on my way to the docs right now (they think it all may be because of stress and want to give me paxil)- but I know it's because I had my gall bladder out 10 years ago and have been gradually getting worse... anyway, I'm going to pick up some of the chewable calcium carbonate -since i'm not good at swallowing pills- and see how it works for me... do you have any other suggestions for me? I'm 36 and don't want to feel like i'm slowly dying anymore!Thanks so much!


----------



## LNAPE

luckotheirishWelcome and I hope we can help. It is very important to follow the instruction above to get the best results. Now at the beginning only take 1/2 of the chewble with each of the 3 daily meals for the first 3 days. This is an adjustment period and you can expect a bit of gas and indigesiton. If you need something for this only take something that does not have magensium. Simethicone is my favorite and maybe you know of this from a liquid form called mylicon drops given to babies for colic a long time ago I am too old to know it they still use that. Try not to take anything else you do not have to take at this time. Everything has side effect and the side effects of calcium carbonate is constipation. That is why it can be helpful. You do not want to go that way either so it is trial and error to get the righ dose for you. Email me if you need help along the way I am glad to help anyone who will ask.Linda


----------



## mrae

I have tried a store brand Calcium supplement and also the Caltrate w/ vitamin d and minerals and neither one worked. Should I try the Caltrate w/ vitamin D and no minerals? I just wish the calcium would help.


----------



## LNAPE

mrae,Give me some kind of idea of how much to took and how often and how long and the kind of diet you were eating and if you had any change at all. May be I can offer some help. The calcium carbonate with vitamin d is the best to start with but I think it can be the store brand if it is calcium carbonate form of calcium.Linda


----------



## Starry_Eyed

Hey...So I was totally skeptical when I read that calcium could basically "cure" (well reduce) the symptoms, but after Dr.s had no real answers and I am ready to take my life back from a body with a mind of its own I figured what do I have to lose; its otc, realativly inexpensive and if nothing else, would give my body some extra nutrients as I don't like milk or anything of that nature that is calcium rich. I've taken one pill with dinner yesterday (I know the instructions were different, but I have a more mild case than most and most problems in the morning) and this is the first day in months that I haven't had more than one BM as of yet. I'm hoping this isnt just a fluke (intentionally ate a lot, and foods I wouldn't generally eat as more of a test). For right now though I couldn't be happier. Maybe I will have the energy/desire to go on vacation in a few weeks after all.THANK YOU!


----------



## LNAPE

Starry Eyed,I can't say your aare doing it the right way and this can cause you to give up if you do not follow the instructions as recommended because it will not most likely be successfull. I know your feeling that this can not be true and for me I told no one for 3 months when I first started thinking this could not be true. Did you have some gas or indigestion by taking one full pill you may have this. It is more of taking a consistent dose every day with you food because as you process the calcium out it must be replaced to keep doing what it does. You are right if mornings are the worst time taking a full tablet with dinner of a small snack at bedtime will help in the mornings. Let me know if you need any help working out a dose that works for you. Did you have your gall bladder removed.Linda


----------



## mrae

LNAPE,I took 1/2 of a pill with breakfast lunch and dinner. I usually eat waffles no syrup in the morning, rice or grilled cheese for lunch and dinner is sometimes plain pasta with garlic. I eat the same safe foods over and over. Of course there are times I eat out or something I shouldn't be on the normal day eats always the same. I haven't really noticed much of a difference with the calcium.


----------



## LNAPE

mrae,That sounds good. If you eat out do not eat lettuce and do not eat too much acid foods or drink. How long have you been using the calcium. If it is more than 3 days then you need to increase the dose.Linda


----------



## mrae

I tried the calcium for about 2-3 weeks but never seen a difference. Should I try the caltrate without the minerals?


----------



## LNAPE

mrae,That is what I would suggest. You may be more sensitive to the magnesium so just use the calcium carbonate with vitamin D only. Let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## 21267

hii just went and bought the caltrate today to try it, you said no more than 40mg of magnesium but i got the bottle you said but it has 50 mg magnesium, would that really make much of a difference, i have ibs-d i took two tabs today,


----------



## LNAPE

camille55,They did change the formula and added 10 mor mg of magnesium and also more vitamin D. This should not make a difference just don't take the dose any closer than 4 or 5 hours apart. If you have not tried it before you may want to start with just calcium carbonate and vitamin D only. Then if this makes you constipated then swithch to the one with the added minerals.Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## sikasika

Linda..I recently joined this site and have been reading your input on calcium.I have suffered with IBS-D for about 7 years and have been on four types of tablets the latest being loperamide which seem the best but still not great, recently started taking pro-biotics which again seemed to have helped but what form of calcium could you advise me too take..any help appreciated..


----------



## LNAPE

sikasika,You need to get calcium carobnate 600 mg and it also contains vitamin D 400IU. Something close to this but not much else to start. Take 1/2 tablet with you 3 daily meals for 3 days and then adjust your dose. Stop all other things you can so you can tell if the calcium is working. Some gas and indigestion happen at first that is why to start slow. I am leaving for the weekend so if you need help I will be back Sunday for any questions.Linda


----------



## Starry_Eyed

Has anyone that been taking calcium for a while noticed their body getting used to it and having it act up again? I probably had the best month in a long long long time...then all of a sudden I have started feeling sick again. Granted, yes the night before I did eat things I probably should have (who can say no to Mexican?!...Def not me, but lately it hadnt been bothering me)...But it seems to not want to stop now. Im also about to have my "time of the month" so im sure my hormones are crazy right, but it just seems strange that its back all of a sudden.. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## LNAPE

Starry Eyed,Don't worry this can happen at that time of the month and maybe some bad food or who knows. You may see the time of the month thing improve after 3 months of being on the calcium I did. The event that made you sick was it just a one time trip or like before. I have been taking it for 11 years now and still am doing very well.Linda


----------



## johnnny

Can anyone advise a brand I can order for delivery to the UK that fits these criteria? A link to an actual product someone is using would be great, as the ingredients list are all very confusing so if someone is already using something it would make it so much easier!Thanks so much x


----------



## LNAPE

johnnnyI think this is the one in the UK that is like ours here in the US. If you need help along the way just email me or post. Good Luck.http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...E03E2A040AF45D7Linda


----------



## johnnny

Thanks Linda - will try that!


----------



## Starry_Eyed

thanks for the reassurance! I'm doing better now so it must have been the wacky hormones and over indulging on things I know I should avoid. But, hey, i will gladly take a few days of feeling cruddy for 28 others or near normalcy! Meli


----------



## johnnny

LNAPE said:


> johnnnyI think this is the one in the UK that is like ours here in the US. If you need help along the way just email me or post. Good Luck.http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...E03E2A040AF45D7Linda


Linda, do you know if this one is a suitable alternative? I'm just searching for something chewable if possible, I have difficulty swallowing pillshttp://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...9&prodid=69


----------



## LNAPE

johnnny,It will be okay to start with this but you need some viatmin D also since you need calciium any way and the vitamin D helps you absorb some for bone health. Go ahead with this one for now and see how you do. Remember to take it with food and start with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day for 3 days to give you body time to adjust to the calcium. You can have som gas and indigestion at first.Linda


----------



## knothappy

Do you take calcium before , with , or after meals??


----------



## LNAPE

knothappy,I take mine with my first bite of food usually. Because you already have had some calcum going through your system b=froimn the meal before this just keep a constant supply going and doing what it does to help me stay in control. Are you thinking of giving it another try.Linda


----------



## knothappy

Hi Linda ..yes I am going to give it another try...it worked for a while with a couple of Imodium,,then bad attacks where nothing would work...have a lot of anxiety and panic attacks..esp with finances,,i am now a widow for the last 9yrs...had to go through a cardio lite stress test..found 2 valves with minor leaks...dr said there are nothing to worry about now..have to keep tabs on it though.....so now I know i did not have a heart attack I am going to focus on the IBS and anxiety..going to start with 3 calcium a day..just calcium and D..i cannot take magnisium.......have a good feeling it might work this time...thank you


----------



## roz8385

Hi there,Does anyone PLEEASE know the english version of this calcium treatment as i cant find it anywhere in our shops over here, and the tablets i bought dont seem to be working- despite taking a whoe tablet with each meal. Or can anyone send me a link to buy them online form US?Depressed and desperate :-(R x


----------



## LNAPE

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...E03E2A040AF45This may be what you need to look for.Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Jenniaddams

Hi, I've decided to give this a go as well. I went to our local health food shop with the list of necessities, but now that i've got home..i'm not sure whether i've got the right stuff. After talking to the lady, she gave me Quests's Synergistic Calcium with vitamin D.It says on the label that its amino acid chelated calcium with synergistic vitamin D.Is this the wrong type of calcium?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M.

You want calcium carbonate.I think usually the chelated stuff is to make it better absorbed and you actually want the carbonate that isn't as easily absorbed so you get more of the side effect (constipation) from what is left in the colon.


----------



## Jenniaddams

Ah, thank you. So it wouldn't necessarily do anything nasty...just maybe not work as well?If thats the case then i'll still use it, because its stronger than the one mentioned on here (couldn't get a 600 mg one) and i don't get full blown D as i take fiber. I just thought trying this to get some additional help. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

We know the calcium carbonate works and that is what you want. We don't have any experience with what you are asking about.Linda


----------



## Jenniaddams

I'll go for carbonate next time. But i will use this and let you all know if it works. It cost me a quarter of my weekly budget so i'm not wasting it! ... i'm a poor student







I'm not doing too bad just now anyway, so if it doesnt make a difference then its no skin off my nose. Getting a wee bit of calcium in me can't do me any harm, only good.Thanks.


----------



## verytired

Dear LInda, I've started to take calcium tablets for the past 2 1/2 weeks and my experience has been AMAZINGGGG. I have undiagnosed IBS-D for almost a year now and i've tried almost everything. I've changed my diet, i've taken immodium, probiotics, and have exercised to help intestinal movement. In combination these things have helped me manage my D but what calcium has done is unthinkable. I finally have the ability not to worry about what I eat anymore. I had french fries and a cheeseburger for the first time in months with no problems. I've been eating a lot of fattening foods and finally gaining weight where before it would seem in-possible In addition i've added digestive enzymes to me meal to help in digestion. Only downside to using calcium would result in C which at times would feel worse than the D. I try to take 1/2 a tablet after each of my 3 meals. I scheduled an appointment with my GI Doctor and ill talk to her about all this and its safety.As for now.....Thank you soooo muchhSincerelyEugene


----------



## roz8385

Hi Linda,Thanks for your speedy response, unfortunatly the link you posted isnt working, could you please try again or give me the name of the product and the website? Thank you sooo much


----------



## BQ

Roz.. See if this one works for you any better:http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...E03E2A040AF45D7The Product is of course by Holland & Barrett. It is called Calcium 600 with Vitamin DHope this helpsBQ


----------



## Starry_Eyed

Curious question...I don't take calcium exactly as listed above based on my "time of need" so to speak. Generally, I only take one with dinner..(although its not healthy, I don't eat breakfast (never have), and usually only eat a small lunch anyway..). But if I decide I want a snack in the evening after dinner, I find that my BM the next morning are a little worse than if i havent. Not nearly as bad as before calcium (thank the heavens!!) but just a little. I'm just wondering if maybe this is because it was food taken without calcium to back it up?I hope that made sense to everyone...Thanks for thoughts!!


----------



## Thai

Take another calcium with your snack at night.Thai


----------



## Martongirl 37

hi therei have been trying the calcium regium and have noticed a differnce but can you tell me if it is safe to take a calcium tablet 3 times a day with every meal when it states on the box take 2 tablets a day. i am taking 400mg of calcium carbonate. would it be ok to take 1200mg a day.i have had my gallbladder out last year and now i keep feeling a burning feeling in my intestines. is that the bile?Any advice?kind regardsJulie x


----------



## LNAPE

eugeneb181,I am glad you are getting good results with the calcium. I have found that the less you take of any other meds you have better results. Everything has side effects and the side effect of calcium carbonate is constipation and that is why it helps. If you switch to the calcium carbonate with vitamin d and added minerals this may help with the constipation. Let us know what you doctor thinks but from past experience they will not know much about it and can not recommend it because it has not been proven for this application to be effective but I know and many others know also it does work.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Starry_eyed,For you maybe calcium at lunch and at bedtime would work. If what you were doing helped you some maybe this would work since you do not eat breakfast. Themmaybe when you start to feel better you may want to eat breakfast. You can not get away with one a day it is just not enough to stay in the system and work over the day. Let me know if this works or you can try with just a piece of toast in the morning. It does not have to be a full meal just something.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Martongirl 37,It is okay to take 1200mg a day even up to 2000mg a day as long as you do not have a thyroid problem where you can not process the calcium correctly. It is not a cure but a control for the diarrhea problem after having the gall bladder removed that has worked great for many. That is most likely the bile salts flowing freely through your system since the storage sac for it is now gone. Let me know if you need some help or encouragement.Linda


----------



## Martongirl 37

thanks linda for the advicehave you ever experienced burning pains after your gallbladder was removed. Do you think the calcium will bind the bile acids and help this burning or should i go to the Doc and ask about starting Questran?regards Julie


----------



## mrae

I've tried the calium carbonate with vitamin D and minerals and haven't seen any difference with my ibs-d. Should I try the calcium without the minerals and D or just without the minerals? Any advice on what to try next?


----------



## LNAPE

mrae,Yes it would be a good idea to try just the calcium carbonate with vitamin D only. The magnesium may be adding to the problem for you. Let us know how it works.Linda


----------



## mrae

LNAPE I went out to Kmart and got the Caltrate Calcium with vitamin D, no minerals. This came in the pink box. I thought it would come in the pruple box but all those had minerals so I hope I got the right one. I dind't want minerals. The one I got has 600mg calcium and 400IU Vitamin D. The first ingredient in it is calcium carbonate and on the side it shows it doesn't have magnesium, zinc, copper, manganese, or boron. Does this sound like the right one.


----------



## LNAPE

mrae,You have the right one now so do some trial and error to get what works for you and let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## mrae

thanks so much for all your advice and help. I will start it tonight with dinner.


----------



## By_the_way

hi,I started taking calcium supplements the other day and even though im not finding much relief from D i am noticing that theres not as much pain as ive had before which is really really nice so thanks for that i just have to sort out the D now. Ive been taking half a pill after eating 3 times a day, i got the calcium & vitamin DThese are the ones im taking: Sainsbury's Calcium Tablets, with Vitamin D x60 (3rd product down)Ive read that i should avoid ones with magnesium, these ones seem to contain some should i look for another supplement?Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## LNAPE

By_the_way,You have one that should be fine. I checked to be sure it was calcium carbonate and it was with vitamin D.n If you are past the first 3 days of taking it you can go up to a full tablet with your meals and hopefully this will control the diarrhea. Do not let your self get constipated. If the 3 full tablets is too much stop of go back to the 1/2 until you have a BM then adust to a combination of 1/2 tablets and whole tablets. It is trial and error. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## sufferingfor7mos

Linda, I started the Calcium Carbonate (Caltrate 600 plus Vitamin D plus minerals-purple & white box)) on Friday evening with food. I haven't had any D since Friday morning nor have I had a BM at all since that time. I started with the half tablet 3 times a day. I am worried now because I may be constipated. If I am constipated now, any suggestions on what I should do? Prior to starting this I had diarrhea at every BM and only the immodium would sometimes stop it but other times it would not. Any advice ? Thank you. PS I have not taken any calcium today yet as I have fear of constipation.


----------



## LNAPE

sufferingfor7mos,Well I guess you found out how well the calcium can work. Now we need to find out just how much you need to work for you. Since us with diarrhea have the feeling that being totally cleaned out is normal we sometimes have a bit of a problem with not going every day. I suggest stop the calcium as you have done and wait until you have a BM then start back with 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 at dinner as see what this does. It is a matter of trial and error as to getting what works for you. Have you noticed that you felt better also with stomach pains. Just play with the dosage for a bit and with my help we can get this figured out.Linda


----------



## sufferingfor7mos

Hi Linda, I actually had a BM last night and it was completely formed! I am so shocked and happy I can't even tell you!! So I started back up today with a half tablet at breakfast and I will take a half tablet as well with dinner. YES, I have noticed the stomach pains have improved since starting the calcium. The pains are much less frequent now and are not as sharp and painful as before, plus they don't last as long! I cannot believe it. I wish I had known about this 7 and a half months ago! I am going to stick with the 1/2 tablet twice a day and see how that works with my body. I am so thrilled I feel like shouting it from the rooftops but I don't want to jinx it! Could this really have been ALL I needed to do all along to help my severe symptoms? I am in shock, really, that this 1 little tablet is helping me so very much!!


----------



## LNAPE

sufferingfor7mos,I hear what you are saying. I felt so much better after the first day and I could not believe it either after having this problem for 23 years. I wish I knew 23 year eariler too.Just take it slow pay attention to your body and if you see the light color stool you may just need a bit more calcium. You can always take more or less what ever you need. The bile acid flowing through your body after having the GB removed causes lots of damage and I guess some can cope with it and other can not. Stay at it a let us know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## mrae

I have noticed since I have been taking the calcium my stool color has changed to a really light brown, is this normal? I have only been taking 1 in the morning and 1 at night cause when I take 1 in at lunch it makes me feel sick so I will add the lunch one in later after my body gets use the calcium. Is this what I should do? Any advice?


----------



## LNAPE

mrae,With the calcium I can tell if I am getting enough by the color. For me if it is lighter it seems I still have too much bile so I add a little bit more and it gets brown. It is helping you with the two doses a day. You said it makes you feel sick at lunch do you know why that is.Linda


----------



## Yaretzij

What happens to the iron if you take the extra calcium?Thank you. About to start this calcium program.


----------



## LNAPE

calcium does interfer with the iron absorbson so you need to take them 2 hours apart. Another thing is if you do not need iron, testing to be sure it is low needs to be done to see if it is low, you should not be taking it.Linda


----------



## mrae

LNAPEI am not sure why the lunch dose makes me nauses, it is so weird but it does. Maybe I can do half of a tablet at lunch and see how that works. I always take it after my meals to so its not like I don't have food in my system.


----------



## LNAPE

mrae, Do you eat lettuce for lunch this is a problem for most of us with the diarrhea problem. I never eat lettuce when I eat out.Linda


----------



## mrae

LNAPEI never eat lettuce. I can't remember the last time I ate it because I heard it does cause problems for people with ibs-d.


----------



## maps715

Has anyone had success with the chewable Caltrate in the purple box? I bought the regular pills but when I saw how big they are, I know I won't get them down. I have trouble swallowing all but the smallest of pills. I'm sure I'd do better with the chewables but would like to know if they'd have the same effect? THANKS!


----------



## Boomer24

HelloI started the Caltrate 600 plus D last night for the first time after reading this site. I did half a pill last night and half of one this morning. I felt fine last night but about 30 minutes after I took this mornings pill I had the worst attack of D I have had in a while. I was trapped at home for about an hour before I felt comfortable enough to go to work. No movements since I left home but my stomach feels really upset. Its that awful feeling that you could need to have a BM at any moment. I didnt eat anything outside of my normal diet - lactose free, dairy free, gluten free. Rice and vegetables - no salad however. I am just wondering if this is normal when you first start on the calcium pills? I am a little worried about taking more because I dont want to make things worst. The BM was very light colored - but I just read that is normal at the beginning. Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

Boomer,Lets be sure you are not taking any calcium with measurable magnesium You need calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D. You need to take it with food. I really don't think the calcium was at fault with this problem this can hit anytime. Did you happen to stop any meds too that you were on. No orange juice or tomato sauce anything acidy. No lettuce. No vitamins. Linda


----------



## Boomer24

Thanks for the reply. May be totally coincidental but I thought I would check up on it. I don't take any other meds at all and haven't for a while. I bought the Caltrate 600 plus D, that one doesn't have Mg so the label says. Also, nothing acidic etc - my diet is really bland. I was just concerned because I didnt eat anything out of the ordinary and this morning was much worst any I have had in a while the only new thing I introduced into my system is the Ca. Ill keep at it for another 24 hours and see how it goes. It sounds like this is helping a lot of people and I could definitely use the help too! Thanks again


----------



## jrdavisd

Hi All, Just new to this today and was considering trying the calcium info, just wondering if anyone knew of any contraindications for such high calcium use in men, I don't want to trade one problem for another thanks for your helpden


----------



## LNAPE

Boomer24,Stay in touch as you continue down the road using the calcium and I will help you if I can. Do not give up too quickly. Do you still have you gall bladder. The light color stool could be a sign of bile acids but not always.jrdavisd,Calcium is also good for men if you work out you use up a lot of calcium and men too can have bone loss. As long as you process calcium normally (no thyroid problem) 3 pills a day should not be too much. I have found too that men seem to get by with a lot less when trying to control the diarrhea I don't know why that is.Linda


----------



## jrdavisd

Wow Linda, thanks for your quick response, I'm running out to get some now and will start with my next meal, this IBS thing is killin me, I just want my life back. If this works out I'm callin the pope and putting you up for sainthood......thanks again for all your great info .......YOU ROCK!Den


----------



## jrdavisd

Wow Linda, thanks for your quick response, I'm running out to get some now and will start with my next meal, this IBS thing is killin me, I just want my life back. If this works out I'm callin the pope and putting you up for sainthood......thanks again for all your great info .......YOU ROCK!Den


----------



## ZPE

Hi Linda, I've decided that now is the time to try calcium supplements again (I'll get *Calcium (600mg) plus Vitamin D (3µg) Tablets* from Holland & Barrett probably).I was told by my dietician to take linseed in the morning and a probiotic (he didn't mention a specific one though). I tried Acidophilus from Health Aid for two months (2 a day) but it didn't really help and I haven't gotten around to taking linseed as it's not widely available where I am (it's on H&B's website though).Is it preferred I take the calcium tablets on their own without taking anything else and is your recommended starting dose 3 tablets a day before eating your meal? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sharanne

Thank you for the calcium information. I use calcium daily, but it was not doing the trick. I switched to caltrate plus in the purple and white bottle and I have had a remarkable change in my condition. I'm not cured, but I feel much better and my D is under much better control. I wish others would heed this simple 'quick fix' and give it a try. Thank you again!!!


----------



## jrdavisd

Linda, Just wanted to drop u a quick note of thanks! I started taking the calcium on OCT 9, its now the 16th and I have been totally under control and have never felt better. hopefully this will work as well for me as it does for you, your advice has given me my life back. I don't know how many guys are out there with this problem but you had mentioned that it takes much less calcium to see results in men and you were right, just 1/2 a tablet with each meal did it for me. I know that guys don't really like to talk about this stuff but i just want all the guys to know that this little tid bit of info you have so graciously passed on is worth the $0.25 a day it costs and there is absolutely nothing unmanly about taking a calcium supplement in a pink box. I just can't put into words how happy I am and how free I feel. THANK YOU, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Den


----------



## MIRMAK

I'm waiting for my Caltrate 600+D to arrive, which should arrive (I hope) tomorrow or in couple of days. I have some questions:Should I take it while I'm eating food or just after it?Also usually in the morning, I have a small yougurt or banana, will it be enough to take calcium with it? Or should I eat more during morning to not have side effects of calcium?


----------



## LNAPE

DEN,I am so pleased you are have excellent results with the calcium. There are many men who do suffer from this problem and your notes of success may encourage them to give the calcium a try. I have been doing the calcium for 11 years with great success after 23 years of suffering. Stay in touch.MIRMAK,I just take mine as soon as I sit down to eat. It can be after if you like just take it with food and start with the 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days to adjust. What you eat in the morning is just fine. Let me know how you do. It is the calcium you take at breakfast helps you at lunch and the one a lunch helps at dinner and the one you take at dinner helps in the morning and sometimes if mornings are the worst take the last one at bedtime with a small snack instead of dinner. This shortens the time between doses and this helps a lot.Linda


----------



## Jarnie

*This is a brilliant thread Linda!* I'm brand new to the forum, have mild / moderate IBS-D and would really like to try out the Calcium suggestion myself.My only concerns is that whenever I have tried to increase my Calcium intake in the past (not Carbonate) I have suffered with cramps and small muscle twitches. I reason this is due to an imbalance between Calcium and Magnesium or perhaps an electrolyte or something. It seems to go away if I then take Magnesium with it for a few days, but as you know taking Magnesium almost always causes Loose bowel in us







There is a magnesium oil on the market now, which you spray on your skin, and it absorbes through there, so not touching the stomach at all - not sure if that would be an option for me?I'd love to hear your / anyone elses opinions on this for me as I REALLY want to start trying the Calcium Carbonate out







Have anyone found cramps, muscle twitches etc after starting Calcium Carbonate?


----------



## Thai

No cramps or muscle twitches for me just some nausea.And that went away within a few days.


----------



## LNAPE

ZPE,It is better to take nothing else until you get a sense if the calcium is helping on its own. Start with 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day for the first 3 days to adjust to taking the calcium.sharann,You may want to get the pink and white box if you are not completely satisfied it has no magnesium and that may be a problem for some if they are sensitive to it. 40 mg 3 times a day is 120 mg in a day and that may be too much for some.Jarnie,You may have been taking calcium citrate before with magnesium and most have a 2 to 1 ration of calcium to magnesium and this will not work for us to control diarrhea. Try the calcium carbonate and there is one that has 40 mg of magnesium i each pill and if you think you need it try that one. But you may continue to get diarrhea from that one. Of if the one without the magnesium may cause constipation and this can help with that.Let me know all if you need any more help. Email me directly if you like.Linda


----------



## MandyA

Linda, I picked up the Walgreen's generic brand of the caltrate... it says it has 50 mg of magnesium per pill... is this too much? I could have sworn it was the same as the caltrate... but maybe I'm wrong?Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

That is the one I use with the added minerals but for some even that small amount of magnesium is too much. One thing you need to remember with that one is do not take the doses too close together because of the magnesium. That has a sort of purple color and that does match the Caltrate branad with the added minerals. You should have started with the pink one that has just calcium carbonate and vitamin d. You can try that one but if you do not get good results the switch to the pink and white bottle.Linda


----------



## petra

Linda-wonder if you can advise-I take the Holland and Barratt chewable calcium tabs x3 daily-sometimes without food at breakfast as I find that meal almost impossible to eat. I think they work a little (maybe not a lot though). I take these ones as I find swallowing big tabs very difficult unless in capsules. Anyway, I found some website (sorry don't have the link right now but could probably find it again) that suggested taking calcium without magnesium could exacerbate anxiety and I have plenty of that! Sorry, if it has come up before but there are so many posts about calcium to read through them all. Also, do you think that calcium (if not properly digested) could be responsible for rectal itching-this started about the same time I started the calcium-probably taking more than 3 tabs then to see if more worked better for me. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

The chewable one I think has 50 mg of magnesium maybe you can advise me on that. Magnesium can cause diarrhea. But for some they need a little with the calcium carbonate to keep from getting constipated. If you take them without food the you will feel a bit sick. Maybe do not take one at breakfast for now if you can't eat anything then and take one at lunch and one at dinner and one at bedtime with a small snack. Have you been on antibiotics that may cause you a yeast or bacterial problem that could cause itching as you mentioned. Also eating cashews or peanuts can cause the itching you mentioned also. I don't know of any anxiety issues associating magnesium exacerbating anxiety you have enough of that trying to be sure you will be by a bathroom if you have an attack. I would not take more than 3 a day unless you have some sort of thing you must do and feel the extra will get you through from time to time. Try to stay consitent and see how it goes. Email me if you like directly.Linda


----------



## MrBumwe

Hi All,,Linda, Just a quick question, I am a 25yo guy suffering IBS-D, Just recently started taking calcium caltrate (just with Vitamin D- no magnesium). I started taking 1/2 a tablet , 3 times a day with meals , and now 3 full tabs a day, it hasn;t quite been a week yet but i am not noticing any real change.....Are the effects usually immediate or does it take sometime for full effect..... Thanks


----------



## petra

Hi Lindathanks for your reply. The Holland and Barrett chewable calcium tabs are 500mg. No magnesium other than caking agent magnesium stearate-presumably that doesn't count? I was concerned that taking 1.5g calcium (3 x 500mg) daily might be causing me anxiety as a result of not taking any magnesium. I don't acutally want the magnesium in case it causes D but have read that an imbalance of the two ie too much calcium and not enough magnesium causes adrenalin to be released resulting in anxiety. The calcium apparently excites nerves whereas magnesium calms them down. Will try and attach a link to this-not the one I originally found but seems to be saying much the same. Wondered if you thought this might be a potential problem for some people.http://www.calmnatural.com/magnesiumcalciumstress (not great evidence but you'll get the gist)


----------



## LNAPE

MrBumwe,It is hard to say some may take a little longer and you need to kind of avoid lettuce and acid foods and drinks for a bit and take no multi vitamins or anything else you do not have to take to see if the calcium will help. Are you still having diarrhea and is it a certain time of day you get and attack maybe adjusting the time of day you take the pills will help. Let me know how you day goes and maybe I can offer a little help and what are you eating.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

petra,My take is if you are deficient in magnesium this may be something to associate anxiety with but you would have to be tested to see if you are actually low in magnesium. I guess it is possible but none of the people I have talked with brought this up to me. All I know is the calcium had worked great for me and many others and it is very harmless to give it a try as long as you process the calcium normally and have no thyroid issues to prevent you from taking it.Linda


----------



## petra

thanks for getting back to me. I think it is not so much a shortage of magnesium but an imbalance of ration between ca and mg. How would you get tested for a magnesium deficiency-its not something that is usually tested for in the UK.


----------



## LNAPE

petra,I don't really know maybe a blood test but you would have to do some research on that. Not something they would commonly do I would think.Linda


----------



## MandyA

linda - should we not try this at all if we take thyroid meds??


----------



## LNAPE

You can take the calcium if you take thyroid meds but you need to take the thyroid meds one hour before you take the calcium of 4 hours after you take the calcium. I take synthroid as soon as I get up then I get ready for work and by the time I am ready I can take the calcium with breakfast and it has never effected my test readings for all the years I have been taking synthroid.Linda


----------



## TJP

Hi Linda,I'm new to these boards but I have suffered from IBS-D for 21 years (I'm 37). In the past 5 years I was diagnosed with thyroid problems and I take Levoxyl every morning. I also had acute appendicitis and laparascopic surgery to remove it this spring. The doctor felt that my appendicitis was brought on or exacerbated by my frequent IBS flareups.My first question I guess is, what exactly is bad about taking my thyroid med too close to the time I take my calcium? I usually can take my Levoxyl an hour before I eat, but not always.Secondly, I had been taking Fiber Choice brand fiber supplement plus Calcium+D. I was taking 2 tablets every evening which gave me horrible gas (I dealt with it by only taking it when I wasn't having evening plans) but seemed to control the D. After reading these boards I noticed that sorbitol was an IBS trigger and those tablets contain that. I just ate dinner and took a half tablet of the Caltrate 600+D instead of my regular fiber supplement, after reading your thread. I'm wondering if I should have taken a full tablet, since I have been taking 1000mg calcium and 400IU vitamin D from that fiber supplement. I should really be increasing my calcium intake anyway due to osteoporosis risks that have been determined from recent bone density scans.I am very hopeful that your calcium regime will be the answer to these many years of suffering. I have tried Levsin, Bentyl, imodium, etc. with limited benefits. I am overjoyed that there's a support group out here for people like me, suffering the same things I go through. Thank you for your time.


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium carbonate has the ability to soak up everything and the dose of thyroid is in micro grams and it needs to get into the blood to get the benefit and if you take calcium at the same time it absorbs it.Maybe it was the calcium in the fiber supplement that was helping your. Fiber does cause gas and bloating for some.If you have been taking calcium then you most likely will be okay and you can take 1 full tablet 3 times a day with food.I hope you can be helped also and I too have tried all the meds you mentioned. Do not take any meds you do not have too. Do not take vitamins either.Let me know if I can help and you can email me directly if you like.Linda


----------



## MandyA

I am afraid I am one of those that this isn't helping I started out with the three 1/2 pills per meal... then upped it to the suggested use... and I can't say it's changed the frequency or consistency. It HAS changed color, though... it's now darker and not the light color!There seems to be... more volume in each movement... i don't know if the calcium is making it worse?Plus the gas, noises, churnings seem to be a bit stronger... not comfortable! I take the pink and white bottle... the purple and white bottle caused more attacks!Any suggestions? How long does it take to really see results? It's only been a week for me... I shouldn't be too discouraged... but just curious??


----------



## LNAPE

It is much too soon for you to give up. The color change is just perfect. That is what happens to me. You probably have lots of irritation inside and you have to give time to clear up. Can you tell me what your symptoms are now and maybe I can help. If it is gas take some simethicone for that. Avoid lettuce and acid foods and drinks.Linda


----------



## itsallwhite

Hello,I've been a lurker at this forum for a while but this is my first post - thanks for all the info, its a wonderful and informational site. I've suffered with IBS-D and abdominal pain for a number of years now and determined to get it under control. Following the info in this thread i've started with the calcium. I already had the plain caltrate calcium (no Vit D) - will that be okay to use? or is the Vit D important? Just starting with half a tab for nowI could take my multi-vit with it, this has about 10mg of Magnesium, vitamin D3 as well as other vitamins (B, C, iron, pottassium and zince) in 1 tablet.Would this be okay?Thanks alot for your help


----------



## LNAPE

itsallwhite,You can take the calcium without the vitamin d but because we need the calcium it is necessary to get some vitamin d to get some of it absorbed into the boady for you bones. So it is alright to start with what you have just next time when you finish this bottle lets talk and see how you are doing before we change anything.It is not good to take a mujlti vitamin because A,C E and magnesium will add to the diarrhea and stomach upset for a lot of us. So stop that for now. We want to be on as little as possible to see if the calcium can help without all the other stuff you may be on. Over the counter things also should be stopped. If you take meds from the doctor do not stop them but what are they and check the side effects. If you take thyroid you must take the calcium at different times. Let me know if this is what you are doing so I can help.Email me if you like directly.Linda


----------



## summer.rain

Linda,Thank you for the post on calcium. I think you have something there. I am going to try the dosages for at least two meals. summer.rain


----------



## LNAPE

summer.rain,This is not something that will work with a dose here and there. It is every day at regular intervals with food that works. Not a cure but a control. Let me know if you want help.Linda


----------



## verytired

i found this very interesting concerning vitamin D levels and disease prevention


----------



## LNAPE

It is hard to believe anything any one tells us today with the mammogram and pap test changes coming out recently. I do believe vitamin D is very important and I do take 2000mg a day now. Avoiding the suns rays have made us all low in vitamin D. So far as I know I have not done any harm by taking the extra vitamin D. Thanks for the link.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

What you have should be fine. We have 600 mg tabs here so you may be okay taking a full tablet instead of 1/2 always with food. See how you do and it must be calcium carbonate not the citrate form of calcium.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

This should be just fine. Give it a try and let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## peaches41

Hello LindaI have been three days on the calcium tablets, and have found it has greatly reduced the diarrhoea, my stools are much more formed. However, I don't know if this is a side effect of the calcium or the fact that I had quite a lot of hummus for lunch, but I am now suffering with gas and bloating. Is it ok to take Gaviscon or Rennies?Eve


----------



## LNAPE

Gas comes when you first start so yo need to start with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with food. Is that what you did. You have to watch what you take for the gas if it has magnesium in it you do not want to use it. That is a measurable amount listed on the ingredients. Simethicone is good to take if you can get that for the gas. Let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## peaches41

Linda - No I take 1 whole tablet at breakfast with food. The tablets are 800mg. Not sure about how you would take half a pill, as there is no dividing line down the middle of it.I have looked at the Gaviscon I take for indigestion and there is no magnesium in it, so I suppose it's ok.I am so hoping this improvement will last, it will change my life if it does.EveThanks for your prompt reply, Linda.


----------



## LNAPE

If you need to take one in the evening even if it is 800 mg and you can not cut them you may need that second dose to get control. The gas medicine should be okay to take.Do you have a pill cutter. maybe that would help you to cut them in half. first try the 2 pills one in the morning and one at bedtime.Linda


----------



## aellia

I could only get Calcium with Vitamin D.Do you think it would work without the Magnesium?Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Yes you do not want calcium with magnesium. This will give more diarrhea. Calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D is good to use.Linda


----------



## aellia

LNAPE said:


> Yes you do not want calcium with magnesium. This will give more diarrhea. Calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D is good to use.Linda


Thank you, Linda.I'll start with half a tablet before meals thenBest wishes


----------



## luckotheirish

Linda, I have an awesome story to tell you! I had my gall bladder out about 10 years ago, and have had problems ever since (i'm 37). whenever i would eat greasy foods or eat too much, i would get the D. Well, it gradually got worse.. and in the last year, it got so bad, that i was having D at least every other day... then the really bad pains started happening. Almost 2 hours to the minute after I would finish eating, I would have the worst cramping and spasms in my stomach. It was so bad i would be at work and go in the restroom and just cry and hope it would be over soon (resulting in D). Then it got even worse...for about a week, along with the cramps, my back would start hurting really bad.. like labor pain in my back.... the worst happened when I ate a salad one day. Exactly 2 hours later, we were in the store and i started getting the back and stomach pains.. it was so bad, I ran in the restroom, and nothing happened. so i stuck my finger down my throat hoping to get it all out through my mouth. I never tried to make myself throw up before... and i know i can't do it now... i really tried. .but nothing was coming up. So i begged my husband to bring me home so i could "sit on the pot".Then after a while, things started ... the D... this time, I had blood with it... and I FREAKED OUT!!!!We went to the hospital ER and they did every test under the sun and found nothing. Meanwhile, I'm running to the restroom every 10 minutes with explosive D and blood... i thought i was going to die on my daughter's 13th birthday.I wrote out a list of what I wanted to happen when I died.. that is how bad i felt!So, 8 hours later, they sent me home on a liquid diet until i could get into the gastro doc.In the week it took to get me in to get a full check of everything.. x rays, lower GI, upper GI.... I lost 15 pounds... It might sound great... but I only weighed 123.. and am 5 foot 5. So... I was down to around 110 on a good day. ####! I was stuck drinking ensure to keep me alive and strong, and jello and apple juice...I did not dare eat solid food for fear of feeling the pain again..So i get into testing.. and they found NOTHING! not one single thing in my system- besides a hiatel hernia.. which they said would not do this..So, he said maybe it was all from stress....well, maybe... my dad has surgery and i was taking care of him at my house.... that is stressful...I'm not in a great marriage.. that is stressful.. and my job sucks.. that is stressfulBut there was nothing i could do to change things...So my doc gives me meds for antidepression... not good... side effects were horrible..so i stopped them.I thought before I went to the GI specialist that maybe I had Chrohns disease... so i bought a ton of books on diets for that... they made me feel horrible...then i ran across one for IBS that had a list of foods i could eat... ya!!! it worked! So i am on a restricted diet.. which sucks.. but I was able to eat food! And I only had the D about twice a week instead of everyday! and I didn't get that really horrible pain as much... I developed a "pen pal" from this site that lives in Ireland, and we would write about episodes and i really felt bad for him because he is in much worse shape than i was..so i sent him a copy of the book... i said you will still get D, but not as bad..Then i read your info on Caltrate...so i tried it.Guess what? After about a month and a half of taking it regularly... I don't have D anymore! It's been about 2 months straight now with NOT ONE EPISODE!!!!!! I'm so thankful! Well, one day i went to IHOP and ate some pancakes... and forgot to bring my "chewables".... i was feeling the pains all the way home... when i got home i chewed one up.. and the pain stopped! so i really think it can also be something to stop it... it stopped it dead in it's tracks!!!!I am a normal person now! at least i feel like it!







my quality of life is so much better!I went from feeling like i was slowly dying and never smiling anymore to having more energy and feeling great about life!!!!I am still on the strict diet- for fear of that painful episode.. but i have tested it a little lately... ate some corn.. no problems.. ate chips and cheese..... artichoke and spinach dip... and regular milk (i was drinking lactose free)...no problems! I love the calcium tabs so much i just sent my pal in Ireland a bottle since they don't have access to those there... I would like to test out salad again.. but i'm still afraid.... so far i've gained a little weight back.. i'm up to 116 now . my clothes dont' look too bad on me now....This is so stinkin' long, isn't it? sorry! just wanted to say THANK YOU! you have saved me! i thank you... my daughter's thank you too!


----------



## LNAPE

luckoftheirish,Even though this is a long post I am very happy to read it. You went through so many of the things I did for so long feeling I had to live very close to the bathroom for the rest of my life and having so much pain and never wanting to leave the house or eat out or go to events with the family and friends and having them think you were anti social not knowing what really happens to us when we have these attacks.I am so happy for you to have found this to work and you telling all of the readers of this board how great this can work and maybe giving them the ambition to give it a try. I am at 11 plus years of success with the calcium and I still can't believe this is all it took to live a normal life once again. From time to time you may have a bout but it is usually one event and not the pain you have had as normal people sometimes do also. I will not eat salad when I go out but I do eat it at home since I can prepare it myself and it will have no sulfites to contribute to an attack for me. Just add small amounts of things you thought you could not eat back into the diet very slowly and find what you can eat again. I never forget to take my calcium I always carry a pill bottle with me so I can take it when I eat all the time. Sometimes I must skip a dose from time to time if I get a little backed up and that fixes that no problem.Remember try not to take any other med or over the counter items unless you must all things have side effects just as the side effect of calcium carbonate is constipation which does the trick for the diarrhea bile salts diarrhea and even diarrhea from other reasons.This story has made my day as I have gotten many over the years that keep me posting and waiting for the next success story to be posted and I have had a small part in the life changing effects of calcium on so many people.Did your friend who you sent some calcium to have some good result also and if not have him wirte to us and we will see if we can tweek the calcium to help him also. Remember it is not a cure only a control that you must take every day for it to continue. Happy Holidays to all.Linda


----------



## luckotheirish

Thanks Linda! well my friend in Ireland whom I sent the tabs to, well I just put it in the mail the other day... I didn't even think twice about the fact that I paid $7 for the calcium and the box cost $44 to send overseas.... If it works for him, it will be worth every penny! I am not on any meds... zero!I was on all kinds of different things that they gave me hoping to help.. but nothing did.It feels SO GOOD to be med free! I missed so much work in the past... i used up all of my vacation days just being nauseous and in pain... and spent hours in that cold work restroom! No more! Not only was i worried about time missed from work, but what everyone was thinking about me-knowing i was in the restroom for so long!The one good thing I derived from all of the pain I experienced.. I value health and life so much more! I remember being in pain and just praying that one day I could just have a day of feeling good.. and I knew how people with ill health felt,, and had so much more empathy for them.I still feel that.. but i feel good now... and I feel so bad for people who cannot get better.In this whole ordeal, I've decided that I wanted to be as stress free as possible... so i left my job as an accountant in a small cubicle working for someone who didn't appreciate me.I am now working as a portrait photographer in my own business and I am so much happier. This is something I never would have done if i hadn't had all the pain in the past and realized just how precious and valuable my time and my health is!!!!!I wish everyone on here could feel like i do right now! yes, at times i still feel nausea..... but it's better than the stabbing cramps and running to the restroom and not being able to do something as simple as enjoying a dinner out with friends, or dinner at someone's house without having to worry about their facilities! If I can help as many people as I can- I will! Like you mentioned about your gall bladder, I do think that is when it all started.... but i'm not going to let it end in a negative way.


----------



## LNAPE

luckoftheirish,It was very good of you to send the calcium to your friend and maybe once he gets it we can find something similar in his country that will work just as well. Calcium carbonate is so cheap and should be available everywhere I would think because we need it for our bones etc. Because you do not have to take other meds it is usually easier to get good results from the calcium and that is why I say stop all the things you can. When you are on meds for different things you really do not know how bad they are making you feel until you can stop them. Side effects should be checked on anything you have to take. The nausea comes from the bile still going through the system I feel and when the insides heal and the bile is controlled the nausea will go away. I suffered for 23 years and I felt so much better from the first day of taking the calcium. I am sure my insides were a mess with the bile acid irritating me but now it is like I still have the gall bladder and it is working fine.Do pass this info along to anyone you can because it may be just what they need to get there life back. I am glad you are working in a job you enjoy that does make life a lot easier.Linda


----------



## peaches41

Linda, quick update.Days on calcium - 14Days without diarrhoea - 14Yes, I haven't had d once! I did have some tummy cramps but they seem to last for seconds, and then fade away. I also had bad gas but that's completely gone now.This is amazing, to think my GP couldn't tell me about the calcium and was quite happy to prescribe loperamide and immodium, and wanted to send me off for more gruelling tests. Linda - thank you.Eve x


----------



## LNAPE

Great news for you. What a Christmas present you have. I am so happy for you and I know it is hard to believe but it does work. Remember not a cure only a control and you must continue to take it every day. What is the amount you are taking every day just for more info I can pass along.Linda


----------



## Dar14

Hello.......I am new to all this....diagnosised a few weeks ago......I started taking Clatrate 600-D plus minerals chewables with meals....and they are helping for sure. I tried the tablets frist but even cutting them in half made my stomach cramp to much and bad pain/gas....seems the chewables agree much better with my system.I also picked up some gas relief chewables at Target today. I had just a tiny amount of pre-packaged lettuce and baby carrots with a tiny amount of Ranch dressing on it....I noticed awful gas right away! I guess this is a trigger food for me.....is all salad off limits or can I have it if it's not in the bag pre-washed??I also was told by my doctor to start taking soluble fiber......I purchased Target brand chewable tablets......2 chewables = 4g fiber......it also contains chromium 200mcg (chromemate brand niacin bound chromium)......I didn't have my reading glasses with me at store and didn't notice these other things in it......not sure it would be good for me to try these or not....any advice?I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis (hypo) and for some reason I am thinking the chromium may be a bad thing for us with thyroid disease....not sure.I am trying to make a list of all foods I react to quickly and just avoid them for now anyway.Has anyone been on the calicum and been able to say have dairy ever again??Thanks for your help.....I feel abit lost these days trying to figure it all out.


----------



## LNAPE

Dar14,Well we are here to help sort it out for you so lets go. Lettuce has sulfites in it to help preserve it and keep it looking fresh so I would always avoid it when I eat out. You can buy a head of lettuce and put your own things in it and I seem to do well if I do this so I can have a salad at home. If you are taking thyroid meds you need to take the calcium at least one hour after or 3 hours before you take the thyroid meds. What I do since I take synthroid is as soon as I get up I take the synthroid then I take my bath and get ready for work which takes me about an hour then I eat breakfast and take a calcium. Check the things you have been taking for gas and indigestion if it has a measurable amount of magnesium do not use them. Simethicone is okay to use for gas. I would not add the fiber right now to see if you can get the calcium alone to work for you. Everything has sided effects and gas and bloating can happen with the fiber. Do not take anything you do not have to take no vitamins either. start with 1/2 chewable with you 3 daily meals for 3 days then increase to a full tablet after that if you are not getting good results. Because the chewable have magnesium in them you need to be sure you take them at least 4 or 5 hours apart so you don't get too much magensium at one time. Even then it is sometimes too much for some. Let me know how you are and if you have questions.Linda


----------



## peaches41

Linda - My tablets are 400 mg - I take 800 mg a day in three lots, 1 whole one at breakfast, half tab at lunch, half tab at dinner. The only other tablet I take is 1 Multibionta 50 probiotic multivitamin at lunch.The funny thing is I had these calcium tablets all along in the medicine chest! I had bought them a long time ago when I broke yet another bone, but never got round to taking any....good job they are still within the use-by date!







Love Eve


----------



## Dar14

Hello Linda......thanks for all the info......last night I did eat at home but I bought the lettuce that is in the bag and as you said it has sulfites in it.....so I wont do that anymore....it really upset me.....I had taken 1 500mg chewable with the meal....took 1 of the simethcone tabs for gas.....waited about 3hrs and still thought I should maybe take 1 more calicum chewable right before bed......I didn't wake up in pain and no D at all today LOL....so I think the calicum really does work!What is really somethin is that within minutes of eating a "trigger" food I start having gas.....it is SO embarrassing.....I was at home with my spouse and 3 sons but I don't want that to be happening at home or out! Are you able to ever eat any dairy again??? Also are luchmeats like oven roasted turkey breast considered a trigger food???I hope in future I might be able to once in awhile at least.Thanks again!


----------



## LNAPE

Eve,You may want to stop the vitamin because vitamin A C E and they usually have magnesium in them can give you diarrhea. You can saftly take 3 full tablets a day if yoiu need to. I would only take the probiotic if I was on antibioltics for some reason.Dar14,It is a matter of trial and error to get what works for you. Stay in touch,Linda


----------



## peaches41

Linda - Three weeks into the calcium regime. Still no diarrhoea, none at all. Absolutely normal bm's, this is so great. Oh the joy of not getting the morning rush, sometimes even before breakfast! And no more griping tummy pains, either.The shops are open again this morning, and the heaven of being able to buy and eat anything. Over Christmas I have eaten everything I wanted, except salad, and that was only because I didn't have any lettuce or cucumber in the house. On Christmas day I ate a lot more than usual (as you do!) and had to go to the bathroom three times, but everything still normal.Long may this last, but there is still that little niggle - will it last??


----------



## LNAPE

peaches41,I am so glad to hear things are working great for you. I have been successful for more than 11 years with the calcium so don't worry about it stopping on you. Take care and let us know how you are and let everyone know about the calcium and what it can do to help with diarrhea.Linda


----------



## luckotheirish

Dar, I am able to eat dairy again!







I was at the point where I could only drink lactose free milk and swiss cheese, but now nothing dairy bothers me! And that is great because I love cheese!







Oh! And I finally got the nerve up to try pizza last night! I mean the really cheesy kind with peperoni all over it! I ate a whole piece (sooooo good!) and then I popped a chewable in my mouth... and I'm fine! ya! I still won't try the lettuce, but pizza is so much better anyway!


----------



## LNAPE

glad you are doing so well. The thing with the pizza is the sauce. Some have too much and the acid can be a problem but in small amounts it is just fine or get a pizza at some places that do not load up the tomato sauce. Happy New YearLinda


----------



## BQ

For those of you that have had some trouble with the Calcium Carbonate supplements..I have tried a few different forms of it over the years.. to no avail. Didn't really help my D.Now here's what's weird... I tried thesehttp://www.tums.com/products_smoothie.aspx for heartburn and lo & behold.... firmer stools! (I am using the Peppermint flavored one.) Now not _no_ D but much firmer anyway. Go figure... I had tried the Caltrate etc.... and they were no help to me. I try these Smoothies.. just for heartburn relief... and bingo! PLUS I'm getting my needed Calcium! (Hoping to keep the osteoporosis beast at bay!) AND they worked really rapidly on my heartburn too! lolSo just thought I would let you all know... if one form of calcium carbonate doesn't help... maybe try another form???(BTW... I took only two tabs in one day and saw this improvement.)


----------



## Thai

BQ,I find this VERY interesting!Looked up the link you provided and was wondering what flavour you used?Only ask because there are some scary ingredients in some of the flavours.Thai


----------



## LNAPE

BQ,I looked them up also and the main ingredient is 750 mg of calcium carbonate. It is a fast dissoling tablet of indigestion and I can see how it can help in the immidient attack but is soon passes through the system quickly. But great news for you and maybe other can try also. The sugars are of the biggest concern sorbitol and the like that may have a bad effect of others.Linda


----------



## BQ

Yes I know about the sorbitol.. but I dont have a huge issue with it..which is odd. But I know it causes trouble for many folks including non-IBS'ers. But I also have rapid transit.. so ??? Who knows?? But I noticed things are firmer.


----------



## Thai

I like the idea of firmer!What flavour did you use, BQ?Am thinking that you missed my last post....Thai


----------



## BQ

Peppermint







What else?? LOLYes I did miss your last post... on this thread??? I will go look... brbETA: Yes Thai it was Peppermint. I bought them cuz I was having a serious bout of heartburn.. which happens sometimes to me. I was kinda desperate and just grabbed them off the shelf in the food store... Didn't think about anything other than putting the fire out in my chest pronto! Didn't read the label or anything! (Hey I didn't have time and I was getting ready to call the fire dept!) And I knew the chewables would probably work faster than like Zantac.... So grabbed them.. popped them in and within a day or so noticed that I had firmer BM's. We will see if it is a fluke or not over time. But right now I am enjoying it.Now if you react at all to sorbitol... I'd be careful. But for some reason unless it is ALOT of sorbitol... I don't have a problem. My hub on the other hand (who btw _doesn't_ have IBS) can't even handle ONE little lifesaver with sorbitol without getting some D. So he has to be real careful.. and if you are like him... I don't know if you should try it..But if you decide to... buy a real small container... just in case. And I sincerely hope it works for ya!This is so odd for me though... I tried SO many versions of calcium carbonate supps.. over the years...and here I wasn't even thinking about it.. and Bingo! Go figure...


----------



## D :(

I have been suffering from periodic loose stools off and on for quite some time, and was thinking about trying calcium carbonate to manage my D. I was wondering if it was necessary to get Caltrate with Vitamin D, or if you could just get plain Caltrate? Wouldn't Vitamin D just ensure that more of it is absorbed rather than passing through your colon, which would mean less of it to absorb the water and bind your stools? If anyone gets a chance please reply soon if possible. I am wanting to pick some up either today or tomorrow. I am recovering from a stomach flu as well so you can imagine what kind of hell my GI tract is going through right now. I am really hoping this works. I have tried just about everything else and am getting frustrated. Even my doctor refused to do anything about it and he told me, rather coldly, that I "just needed to eat more fiber." I feel like I have to take matters into my own hands because even medical professionals tend to brush this sort of thing off as if it is nothing.


----------



## LNAPE

Diarrhea,It is okay to use just the plain calcium carbonate but why not get the vitamin D also since we are all cutting our vitamin d by using sun screens all the time to block the sun which is what helps the body make the vitamin D. Vitamin D also has healing effects so it is good to take. Let me know how you are and if you need help.Linda


----------



## D :(

Okay, thank you for the prompt reply. I will purchase some Caltrate with Vitamin D and test that out. Hopefully I will have good results. I will report back once I've tried it.


----------



## D :(

Hi Linda, I have another question. I am concerned that I may not be able to swallow Caltrate pills, so I was thinking of purchasing the chewables, but I noticed that it is "plus minerals" and one of the minerals is magnesium. Is this a concern or is it such a small dose that it isn't anything to worry about? I'm looking at the label on their website and it says it contains 40 mg of magnesium. Is this a small enough amount that any adverse side effects would likely be blocked by the 600 mg of calcium?EDIT: Also, should I cease taking any Tums since they, too, contain calcium carbonate and may lead to an overload?


----------



## LNAPE

Diarrhea,The magnesium in the chewables can be a problem for some you can only try. If you do the be sure not to take them too close together or you will get a bigger dose of magnesium. If this form does not work then you need to use the calcium with d only. If you put the calcium in a spoon of food llike apple sauce or ice cream it can go down a bit easier. Stop all things you can to see if the calcium will help by itself.Linda


----------



## BQ

I don't think it matters what triggers your IBS. Calcium Carbonate has the capacity to firm up loose stool. I do not think it matters why the stool is loose... ya know what I mean?


----------



## LNAPE

cw 2009,If you take one dose of calcium carbonate at bedtime with a small snack this will help you in the morning. So skip the dinner dose and take it at bedtime.Linda


----------



## BQ

> Have u tried it, do u have ibs d??


Yes I have tried it and right now the form that I am taking is within an antiacid. (Look up near the top of this page, I think I talk about it there.) And yes, I have IBS D.Yes for some other meds it DOES matter when you take the calcium. I think it depends on what other meds.. but they usually want you to put a couple hours in between SOME meds and taking calcium carbonate.Here is some info on that:http://www.drugs.com/mtm/calcium-carbonate.htmlBut your best bet is to ask either your Dr. or your Pharmacist/druggist to be sure of the timing.Hope it helps you!


----------



## LNAPE

cw 2009,You need to take 1/2 tablet of calcium carbonate and vitamin D 3 times a day with your food. But instead of with dinner take the last on with a snack at bedtime to help in the morning. DO this for 3 days and then adjust up or down.. It does matter with some meds likt thyroid but you need to take it different times but you can still take it.Linda


----------



## D :(

I've been doing the chewable Caltrate tablets for a few days now, and they seem to be really helping. At first it was difficult to tell because I was getting over the flu, which was impacting my digestion, but now that I'm better it really seems to be making a difference. I haven't had a lose stool at all today or yesterday, nor has there been any urgency when I do have to go. I took some Imodium yesterday as a preventative measure because I was going out to eat, but today I haven't taken any Imodium and I'm still doing fine. I hope this keeps up because this is great.


----------



## LNAPE

Diarrhea,Great news for you. Just try to stay consistent and things should go well.Linda


----------



## D :(

Update:Great news. Last night I ate really horribly. I mean, I ate spicy salsa at my favorite Mexican restaurant, and I even poured a few drops of habanero pepper sauce on a tortilla chip (everyone else at the table did it, and I don't decline a challenge). Then I had the shrimp chimichanga which comes with refried beans, rice, lettuce, guacamole, pico de gallo, and sour cream on the side. The pico de gallo has spicy green chiles chopped up in it. Normally this would be suicide for me, but today I only had mild loose stool, and I've only had to go once today so far. Normally such a thing would make me have to go at LEAST two or three times, and it would be explosive. I am really loving this calcium thing. I'm so grateful that you posted this information, Linda, and I am so glad I found this forum. Thank you so much.Sincerely,The user formerly known as "Diarrhea : ("


----------



## D :(

Linda,Sorry for all of the questions, but I ran across something else I am unsure of. If you only eat one meal in a day, would you recommend taking two calcium tablets with that meal, or just taking one tablet that day? There are times when I just eat dinner and don't eat anything else, so I was wondering what would be the best course of action on those days since I have been taking two calcium tablets every day and that seems to be a good dosage for me.D


----------



## LNAPE

DYou surely are pushing it from what you say but as long as you are ready for an attack when you over do it go for it. I never had the courage to do what you did for quite some time after starting the calcium. You should not take two tablets at once so if you do not eat a full meal just have a small snack to keep a consistent dose of the calcium going through the system to have success in controlling the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## rosielee

i guess tat ou are in america- how d i make sure i get the right thing at the right dose- here in england- also i was a bt cofused- as you first sid dont buy ne ith megnesium n- then you advised to get one with 40g in to help wth constiation effects- but previously you sad if i got one ith magnesium in it wont work.what do i d about this?


----------



## rosielee

so sorry about my typing- its half three i n the mrning im tired and hve been handng my son clothes etc- hes been up all night- hes the one with ibs- dmy question was about the magnesium- do i get calcium supplements with magnesium in or not?he takes fibregel- will that prevebt the constipations side effect- what shall i do about this clacium- sill confused as to whether it should include magnesium


----------



## LNAPE

rosielee,You can get what you need at holland and barretts I believe. It is calcium carbonate and vitamin D this is what you start with. 1/2 tablet with your food 3 times a day. then in 3 days increase the amount if you need to. Do not use any calcium with the magnesium unless the calcium you start with causes constipation then a small amount can help.http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/pro...E03E2A040AF45D7here is a link to what you need to get. You also need to stop all over the counter meds you can and what ever else you can also and let the calcium work.Linda


----------



## D :(

Linda,Would it ever hurt to take more than 2 Caltrate chewables throughout the day? I realize the label only recommends two per day, but of course this is meaning for your bones, not IBS. I already take two per day and there are still many times when my stools are not as formed as I would like them to be, and on occasion there is still urgency. The calcium has never constipated me, not even close (even when taking Imodium at the same time), so I wouldn't think it would be a danger. Have you ever experimented with a higher dosage?D : (


----------



## LNAPE

I took 3 a day for years and that amount is just fine as long as you do not have a problem with the thyroid and process the calcium normally. One thing about the chewable it I think has magnesium in it and this could be keeping you from getting the best results for you. I assume you have trouble with the big pills and need the chewable but if not then I recommend just the tablets with calcium carbonate and vitamin d. Be sure to take them at least 4 or 5 hours apart if you need to stay with the chewable.Linda


----------



## D :(

Hi Linda,How hard are the regular Caltrate pills? Would it perhaps be possible for me to get the regular tablets and chew them up as I would the chewables?D


----------



## LNAPE

I never tried to chew them but they are pretty hard. Have you tried to put them in a spoon of apple sauce and swallow them or mashed potatoes of oatmeal ice cream or something like that. Linda


----------



## Prudy

Hello Linda... do you remember me.... I haven't been here in over a year... but it sure is good to see you are still helping others... I take my calcium with a big bite of food... while I am eating... then take a quick drink to wash it all down... sure beats swallowing it dry.... mashed banana is good also pudding or yogurt if one can eat those...


----------



## LNAPE

Prudy,Yes I remember you and I am glad to hear from you again. I hope you are well and enjoying your freedom with the calcium. It is always good to check in and give some help to others like you did about ways to swallow those big pills.Linda


----------



## nrep

I'm curious as to why you didn't choose (or recommend) the Caltrate 600 +D in the pink package as it contains NO magnesium.


----------



## LNAPE

I do recommend that one to start with but some get too constipated when taking that one so then switching to the one iwht the magnesium can work out better. You also don't need to use the brand name most stores carry one just like that brand and works just as well and is cheaper.Linda


----------



## nrep

Thank you for that information.As long as I have you, I hope you wont mind one other question.I have tried the caltrate for 2 days and am still having the pain/cramping diarrhea. How long should I wait to see any positive results from this calcium attempt? Do you think a week is fair? Or longer? I stopped taking my multivitamin for these days because it contains some magnesium, and am also taking probiotices (which tend to help me with gas).Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

nrep,Let me say this is not a cure onlyis a control. So controlling the excess fluids in the intestines like bile and water is what is need to be done. Taking nothing else is the best plan for success because everything has side effects. The side effect of calcium carbonate is constipation so this is why it helps with diarrhea. Starting with 1/2 tablet with you meals 3 times a day for the first 3 days and after that adjust the dose. You can take up to 3 a day if you process calcium normally. No thyroid problems or something else that might effect the way the calcium is absorbed.Working out the dose may take more than a week to get what works for you it is trial and error it may be a combination of 1/2 pills and whole pills. It may be timing like if you have trouble in the morning you may want to skip the dinner dose and take it a bedtime with a small snack. You will have gas and indigestion the first few days this goes away or you can take simethhicone if you can't deal with it at first.Avoid lettuce and acid food and drinks for now.Linda


----------



## peaches41

As you know I have been on Linda's calcium regime for about 4 months now, and feeling better than I have for two years. It's getting warmer here in UK and so I thought I'd try a plate of salad for lunch, something I haven't had for so long. It was absolutely delicious and I really enjoyed it, but two hours later. urgency and cramps and I was on the toilet. However, it didn't last long, only had to go twice, and then all ok again. I started thinking, well that wasn't too bad, I can put up with that, do I really need to take all these calcium pills? So yesterday I didn't take my morning pill, had another salad for lunch, didn't take my lunchtime pill, and spent the rest of the night on the toilet! I continued having d and urgency until there was literally nothing left in me.I have just had some dry toast for breakfast and, of course, my calcium pill lol!!Won't be trying that again. Now I know how effective calcium is. But oh, how I enjoyed eating that salad....


----------



## LNAPE

That is exactly how it works for me too. Unless I have my salad at home and can control what I put on it. When you eat salad out it has sulfites put on it to keep the lettuce looking fresh and also it is harsh to digest most of the time. And the one time event after wards is normal also then good again. I sometimes do this to get a good clean out then right back on the calcium again. As you say you proved to yourself the calcium really does work. Hope you feel better soon and I know you will. Calcium is the control not a cure and it works.Linda


----------



## peaches41

It sure does, Linda!


----------



## BQ

Good to hear it is working so well for you Peaches!


----------



## peaches41

BQ - I am so glad I found out about it - and now I have proved beyond doubt that it works for me. Now if I could just get my head sorted with the anxiety.....


----------



## SheriH

Hi, I am new here. I had my gallbladder removed on January 8th. I have been doing pretty good except that I get bouts of bile diarreah. I don't get it every day. It only happens every 2-3 weeks and I'll only go once or twice. Last time I had it was Easter and went once. Then this morning, I got to work and ate a breakfast bar and had a an Activia Yogurt and had to run to the bathroom twice.I've been reading this message board and see that I should take the calcium 1/2 tablet with each meal the first 3 days. I am going to try this starting tonight. I also have an underactive thyroid and take synthroid. I take my Synthroid when I wake up in the morning and then get ready for work. I'm up at 6am and to work by 8am, so I'll take the calcium when I get to work.My question is, will the calcium interfer with my blood pressure medication? I take Benicar 10mg each day. I take this in the evening. Also, since I don't get diarreah every day and there are days when I don't have a BM for maybe a day or two, should I take the Caltrae with our without the magnesium? I don't want to get too constipated.I have also had some acid reflux but I think it's bile reflux. Anyway, went to the GI doctor and they want to start with doing the breath test for h pylori in a couple weeks. I actually quit taking Omeprazole and all other antacids and I feel better from doing that.I'm hoping the calcuim works for me. I hate this bile diarreah!


----------



## BQ

Sheri.. I would think if you take your BP med with the synthroid you should be fine. But you can always ask your pharmactist. (I would seriously talk to your pharmacist about this though. I have read that calcium and synthroid need 4 hours apart from each other. But your pharmacist will be able to guide you best.)If you have days without a BM then I think you should be safe taking it with the 45 mgs of magnesium.


----------



## LNAPE

I take synthroid also and take it as soon as I get up and eat at least one hour after taking it this works for me and what you said should work for you. You may not be getting too many attacks because yo just had your gall bladder removed and the irritation the bile causes hasn't had time to really mess you up. This is good. I would start with 1/2 tablet with you 3 daily meals for 3 days and see what it does for you. Do not start with the magnesium. You do not have to have a BM every day so don't let that bother you. You can check drugstore.com for interactions with you BP med and calcium or ask your pharmacist to be sure. Then go for it and I think it will help a lot.Let me know if you need more help.Linda


----------



## D :(

Hi Linda,Sorry for all of the posts, but hopefully this is my last question for awhile. I was thinking about how calcium constipates you, and that that is a side-effect of calcium. The reason why it constipates you is because some of it is not absorbed and remains in the colon, correct? If this is the case, wouldn't that mean that if you took regular Caltrate without vitamin D, it would have a more constipating effect than Caltrate with vitamin D since even less of it would be absorbed without the vitamin D? The reason I ask is because I'm thinking of just biting the bullet and giving the regular Caltrate tablets a try. I used to take Citracal, and those were pretty big pills and I was still able to swallow them, so I'm thinking Caltrate should not be a problem. I'm considering switching because, while the Caltrate chewables have indeed helped, I still have loose stool at least once a day if I stop taking Imodium and would like to try something that may be more effective. Have you experimented with taking Caltrate without any other ingredients as opposed to the one with vitamin D and, if so, did you notice a difference it how it affected you?D : (


----------



## LNAPE

My thought is to stop the chewable because it has magnesium in it I think 50 mg and this is most likely causing the loose stools. It is important to also have vitamin D for good health and theyhave increased the daily recommended dose because it helps the immune system heart and colon health. It also lets the calcium be process correctly for the bone which we all need since we avoid the sun and do not get enough vitamin D.Citracal also is not calcium carbonate it is calcium citrate and this is not what helps with the diarrhea control.Linda


----------



## D :(

Linda,Have you had any experience with calcium carbonate softgels? I found some online and got excited because I figured it would be easier to swallow than regular tablets. Do you know if it would be as effective? Here is a link to the page: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/brow....jsp?id=VS-2356 Mostly I'm concerned if any of the other ingredients would be possible triggers.D : (


----------



## LNAPE

DI looked and I think they should be just fine. They only thing is you can not break them if a full tablet is too much for you to take and you get constipated. Give it a try and let us know.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

DSoy may cause gas so look for that.Linda


----------



## D :(

Linda,Oh trust me, I don't think that severe constipation will be a problem...lol. I will keep taking my chewables until these arrive though, as it seems that even though I still have loose stools, it isn't nearly as severe as it was before I started taking the chewables. Also, if I pair the chewables with Imodium the problems go away entirely. I would just like to find something that I could take and eventually get off the Imodium completely and still have it work. Hopefully once I switch to something 100% magnesium free things will get even better. Once I'm able to obtain these and try them I'll let everyone know how it worked out.D : (


----------



## D :(

Alright...well I ordered them. I went with the smaller 120 softgels this time to see if they're going to work. They should be here in 2 - 9 business days. *crosses fingers*


----------



## D :(

Well, I don't want to jinx it, but I figure I'll go ahead and tell my experience with the new calcium softgels so far. I have taken it for three days now (today is day 4 but I have not taken any today as of yet). At first, I actually thought it was actually making things worse because it seemed that I was having looser stools than before. However, both last night and today I had a quite pleasant surprise. After having loose stools for the first two days, last night I had a perfectly formed BM, and this morning I actually had to push considerably to go as it was that formed. I still did have to go again a second time and there was a little liquid that came out, but it wasn't that bad, and certainly not as much D as usual. So, even though things aren't completely fixed, it seems like they are getting better, and are certainly better than they were with the chewable Caltrate tablets. I'll be anxious to see if today was just a fluke or if things will continue to get better. If things don't continue to go well, I will consider just biting the bullet and getting the regular big Caltrate tablets to swallow, but if these softgels continue to give me relief I'll stick with them.


----------



## D :(

Update:I may have spoken too soon because I'm continuing to have D. I just took some Imodium. I'm not sure if it is the calcium or the fact that I had drinks yesterday that had artificial sweetener in it as that seems to be a trigger sometimes.


----------



## D :(

Sorry for the all the posts, but I have now found out that I cannot take calcium softgels. I think that whatever is in them that makes them gel instead of a solid tablet really messes with my system, as I ended up having some of the most explosive diarrhea I've had in a long time yesterday. So, it's back to the chewables for me until I can get ahold of some regular Caltrate tablets. Also, I got to thinking, and it wasn't artificial sweetener that would have triggered it that bad, as I recall having a large Diet Coke a few weeks ago and I handled it fine.


----------



## LeightonB

Linda- I have a question for you. I am 16 weeks pregnant and had been IBS free for the past 4 years until a couple weeks ago when I had a flare up. My dr thinks it is from the hormones. I had diarrhea for a week a straight and an upset stomach and anxiety from it. I saw your post about calcium and decided to try it. I've been taking it since Monday...I take the pink bottle Caltrate 600 + vit D. I have been taking 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with meals. Since then I have had a sofly formed stool(small pieces thought) the past three mornings. It is still light tan though...I was wondering if that will change the longer I take the Calcium? Should I take a whole tablet at with dinner to make it more solid? Thanks so much!


----------



## LNAPE

Be sure it is okay with your doctor to take the calcium. Are you taking other prenatal vitamins. Vitamin A C E and magnesium in them will cause upset stomach and diarrhea. If it is okay with your doctor increasing the calcium should make things more firm. Let me know how you are. The lighter color stool is usually bile acid and this is the irritantmaking the stomach hurt and the diarrhea Linda


----------



## LeightonB

Thanks Linda. Yes..my dr ok'd the calcium. I'm not taking a prenatal vitamin right now..she told me to stop it when I started getting diarrhea. So once my stomach calms down the bile acid will reduce? I don't remember my IBS ever been this bad before...so I'm just worried and hoping it's not something else. Although my dr said she didn't think so..I don't have a fever or nausea. But I have heard that when you are pregnant your IBS can worsen.


----------



## LNAPE

LeightonB,Do you still have your gall bladder?


----------



## LeightonB

Yes I still have my gallbladder.


----------



## Dragon32

Hi, I have a few questions re the calcium meds - You are saying that 3 tabs need to be taken a day - one with every meal and that should help. my questions are -Do you still need to go to the bathroom evry morning as usual and is that only once? Is your BM D or solid? Do you need to go to the toilet in the day or does the tabs help so you only need to go once in the morning? If you eat in between meals - do you need to take another tablet or should the 3 tabs be enough?If you drink tea, are you able to drink a few cups in the day without needing to go to the toilet?Please advise??Appreciated and Thank you


----------



## LNAPE

You can take up to 3 tablets a day one with each meal. Do not start with full tablets you may not need full tablets and you can get constipated. It will also cause gas and indigestion at first until you adjust to taking it. Maybe 3 days.If you do not eat 3 meals a day take it at regular intervals at least 4 or 5 hours apart with a small snack.My BM's are solid but I don't always go in the morning but over the day but not urgent or liquid.If you eat between meals you do not need to take any calcium at that time.Tea can sometimes be a problem for some you may want to limit that until you get adjusted.DO not eat lettuce out and avoid acid foods and drinks for the beginning.Once you see how the calcium affects you then you can try things slowly to see if you can tolerate them.Linda


----------



## Dragon32

Hi Linda, Thank you for your response and advice. Appreciated.At the moment i go to the toilet twice in the morning then take my meds which help block me up, If i ate a tab after my BMs on an empty stomach would it work??If at first i have a BM in the day should i avoid taking another tab till i eat again?Please advise?Once again Thank youAhmed


----------



## LNAPE

You can not just take them any way you want. You must keep a consistent dose going through the system all the time it is not a cure only a control. Try to take them the same time every day at least 4 or 5 hours apart. If you do not eat then have a small snack with the calcium or it will hurt your stomach. Once you get use to it and you see how it effects you then let me know and I can help you with some adjusting.Not eating only adds to the problem with the bile acid the calcium soaks it up and some of the food soaks it up.Linda


----------



## Dragon32

Hi Linda, Thank you for that. All your help has been appreciated. Will Start taking the meds and will keep you posted. Thank you very much


----------



## D :(

Hey Linda,I just wanted to thank you so much for the calcium information and tell you that I think I've finally found the calcium that works for me. I bought a bottle of regular Caltrate + D tablets (no magnesium). This seems to have really helped my situation. I haven't had any flare ups so far except for a minor one today, and that's only because I ate some spicy foods last night at a buffet. Today was actually the first day I've had to take any Imodium for a few days, so I'm pretty happy with my improvement, even if it is a just a small one so far.Also, for anyone else that is interested in trying calcium and is worried about swallowing large pills, I was happy to discover that Caltrate is now making their tablets smaller and they are coated so they are really easy to swallow. I'd definitely recommend starting with these since you can't get the chewables without the small amount of magnesium.D


----------



## Hoping 123

Hi Linda,Thank you so much for all your wonderful help and information. I have sat and read most of the many pages of posts over the past week and you have helped so many people. I am really hoping I will find the same benefit. I have Ibs d for about 10 years (im 29) but ive ignored it and take immodium daily pretending i was normal!! I hate this, especially as i now have to take more and more immodium (about 7 a day!!) and i hate going places that im not familiar with.I live in the uk and bought Holland and Barrett calcium 600mg with vitamin D3. Others on here have taken this in the uk - do you know if they have had success with this brand as Caltrate is difficult to get over here and its expensive to ship it over?I read a post on here from StephenF saying he had tried the Holland and Barrett one but didnt think it worked because of the bulking agent (Microcrystalline Cellulose), he tried caltrate with more success but i couldnt find a follow up to how he did. Do you know if this bulking agent would stop it working causing more diarrohea?What im wondering is should i try the holland and barrett one, do you know of success with it please? Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

Hoping 123,I do think this should work just as well and the Caltrate Brand over here. Give it a try and let me know how you are doing and follow the instructions I gave as close as you can. Email me direct if you like and I will help you if I can. [email protected]


----------



## aphex

Hi, sorry if this has been asked, but when there's 74 pages its quicker if I just ask. I was wondering if taking Calcium supplements has a negative if you stop taking them? By that I mean, if I take the calcium and then stop will I got back to my natural state? Or one with increased D?


----------



## LNAPE

aphex,Calcium is not a cure only a control. So you must keep taking it every day or you will get the diarrhea again.But we all need the calcium anyway and it is cheap to take and it works for lots of people.Linda


----------



## aphex

Thanks for your reply. What I mean though, is if I have diarrhea *sometimes*, then take Calcium, then stop, will I then have diarrhea *all the time? Or just sometimes again?*


----------



## onyx

Linda, sorry if this has been asked, but ... Do you know if taking Tums, which have the calcium carbonate in them, would maybe have the same effect as taking a calcium tablet? thanks.


----------



## Thai

Don't mean to butt in here Linda, but I do know of a person on another board who has had luck with Tum's Smoothies when NO other kind of Calcium worked for them.Just for your info...


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium carbonate has the side effect of constipation and that is way it help us with diarrhea. Tums is calcium carbonate but it is in a form that dissolves rapidly to help with gas and indigestion. What I can say is go ahead a try it I never say it will not work and it can't hurt but if you find you do not have the success you want then you can always go with the tablet form.Linda


----------



## onyx

Thanks Linda. Yeah I suffer from GERD as well as IBS so I thought maybe I'd get a double boost there. However I think you're right in that the Tums calcium seems to bind quickly w/ stomach acid, maybe not leaving as much for the rest of the lower GI tract, so maybe the tablets will work better. But Thai's mention of a Tums smoothie sounds pretty good to me in any case!


----------



## kol7

Have any UK members tried Holland & Barrett calcium with success? I noticed the concerns about Microcrystalline Cellulose and some posters saying Holland & Barrett calcium made them worse if anything so I'm a little reluctant to try it as I start a new job next week and can't afford for it to backfire. I've looked into ordering the US product caltrate from the internet and shipping it over instead but just wanted some opinions as obviously shipping takes about two weeks(I've tried to read as much of the 74 pages as possible, forgive me for taking somewhat of a shortcut)


----------



## LNAPE

I have not heard of negative reports it is usually persons not following the instructions and starting slow with 1/2 tablet with each meal for the first 3 days to adjust that causes problems and then they want to give up too soon.Linda


----------



## knothappy

What do think of this latest med scare of calcium causing heart attacks?? besides d what are seniors supposed to take for bones???


----------



## LNAPE

I don't believe in most of the studies on most things. One day it is okay to take something and the next someone comes up with some weird idea it is not. I know most of us do not get enough vitamin d these days because of all the sun screen and staying out of the sun and they have raised the daily recommended amounts lately and are thinking they need to go even higher. Who knows what to believe just do what you think is right for you and if it makes you feel better and can live a more normal life then I say do it.


----------



## Kathleen M.

One thing to remember with the do this don't do that studies going back and forth is that each study is looking at one small part of the picture in a specific way.Nothing is universally wonderful and good in all ways at all time for all people no matter what.Nothing is universally bad and the path to a quick death in all people every time.Any given study will fine one of the tiny bits that uncovers some piece of the good or one of the tiny bits that uncovers one tiny bit of the bad it may do. Most studies find a little bit of both and whichever the news media thinks will grab readers gets blown all out of proportion. This plays out as all people must take this than no one should ever take this and soon people just give up and do nothing at all.Everything depends. All the studies are also statistics and are only true for the population studied and you may, or may not, be someone that it even applies to. Also sometimes they are looking at people who already have health problems of some sort or another and may not apply to your health issues at all. Or what makes them at risk for one health problem also makes them likely to be at risk for something else going wrong.Even if you are in the exact group being studied you don't know if you are in the 25% that will get the bad thing no matter what they do, the 1 or 5% that are more likely to get the bad thing if they do the wrong thing in this given study or the 70% that do not have to worry about it at all ever.Often these are your risk goes from 1 in 100 to 1 in 98. Not 100% it will never happen to 100% it will happen tomorrow.Taking nothing at all of any kind at any time for any reason has it's risks as well. Also you need to avoid every single food and probably shouldn't breath or drink water because bad things can come from that, too. Now the one thing I think that is REASONABLE to do with this information is that if a supplement you take may increase the risk of something for some people is do other things that tend to reduce risk of that thing. Basically do what Mom says. Eat your veggies, get some exercise and get enough sleep, and moderation is usually the best amount of anything.


----------



## Mr M

My story.I have had IBS -D, for approx the last 10 years.It had been getting increasingly worse over the last few years, to the point where i hadnt had a solid stool for many months.Every movement would be agonisingly painful and would involve several trips to the toilet over 1 -2 hours.The worst part being the notice i would have, the pains would start and i would know that i might have seconds to a couple of minutes until the diarrhea would start.As most of you on here will know / lived / understand, going out was a potential nightmare, always looking for where the toilets are, even if you dont need at the moment, you might soon.I have been to the doctors several times, been prescribed various medicines and been for tests.I had tried homeopathic remedies, but all to no avail.My wife found this website a couple of months ago, when my situation was getting increasingly bad.I had booked into see the doctor again as the pain and 'attacks' were escalating.I had a look at this site again a couple of days before the doctors appointment and found the section about Linda's remedy.I'll be honest, i didnt have much hope, but thought i would give it a go.I followed Lindas instructions about starting off slowly and then 1 with every meal thereafter. And..........  *9 weeks diarrhea free!!!*







I cant believe something so simple has worked so well, im using Calcium tablets off the shelf from Tesco's 180 tablets for £1.82.Im looking at 3p a day! I would happily pay many,many times that price for the relief Calcium has given me.I have worked for many years on nights and have often felt very tired on my days off which, my wife and i put down to working nights. However, over the last few weeks, all my energy has returned, it appears that the 'attacks' took so much out of me, that i was permanently drained. These tablets have taken 10 years off of me, im bounding around like a teenager again!







So to my wife, i thank you for finding this site.To Linda, you have changed my life, i thankyou so much for taking the time to write on this forum, i cannot find the words to express my gratitude towards you, keep up the good work.To anybody thinking of trying Calcium, what are you waiting for? Calcium costs pennies, what have you got to lose? Follow Lindas directions on starting up, dont take shortcuts, it might just change your life!Linda - your a star!







Mr M.


----------



## LNAPE

Mr M.Thank you for letting others know this can be the solution you have been looking for to control not cure the attacks of diarrhea. I have been doing this for almost 12 years now and it is still amazing to me how well it works. Like Mr M says what are you waiting for follow the instructions as close as you can and give this cheap remedy a shot it may give you a chance to live a normal life once again.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

If you have trouble taking the large calcium tablets to help control diarrhea Caltrate Brand has come out with a smaller tablet and it may be helpful to some of your. Here is a link to get a coupon to try the smaller tablet. I am sure many of the other store brands will soon offer the same thing if they are not already doing so.https://www.wyethallbrands.com/coupon_regis...ode=Caltrate-13If it is not okay to post this please remove it.Linda


----------



## Hoping 123

Hi Mr M,That is great news, I am really pleased it is all going well for you. Please can you list the ingredients and amounts in the tesco's calcium brand? Are you taking three tablets a day?The tesco brand would be an easy option for me to buy.Thanks


----------



## Hoping 123

Hi Linda,I was just wandering what you thought about the calcium tablets from my local supermarket (asda). They are calcium and vitamin D (calcium carbonate). Its the levels that im not sure about as it is Vitamin D 5ug and calcium 800mg. http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/sear...equestid=269664above is the link.As it is 800mg would it be too much to be taking 3 of these tablets per a day?Im wondering whether to try the asda ones or Holland and barrett which are 600mg of calcium.Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

Hoping 123,I know 1800 to I believe 2400 mg a day is safe to take if you process calcium in the normal way. You may want to try one full tablet and split the other in half for 2 of the doses to see how you do with that. taking more you may get constipated but you do need to take usually 3 doses spread out over the day to get good results.Linda


----------



## tjesspersen

Hi Linda,I have suffered from IBS-D for too many years. I started taking Align about 2 1/2 weeks ago, and it is helping. I do still however get the D every 2 or 3 days. I spent most of the morning reading the posts here on this thread. I did go buy a store brand of the proper calcium carbonate with vitamin d. $6.00 for 120 capsules







I will start taking it tonight with dinner. I am very hopeful here! I'll let you know how it works. Thanks for posting this very valuable information.T.


----------



## LNAPE

tjesspersen,Be sure to start with 1/2 tablet with each meal for the first 3 day to get used to taking the calcium. You may have some gas or indigestion at first but do not give up.Linda


----------



## tjesspersen

Thanks for the reply Linda. I will follow your instructions to the letter. I do have simethicone on hand just in case. I am confident this will help because after reading all the info I did today, well it just makes sense. Besides, at my age (51) I should be taking calcium anyway.Thanks again.T.


----------



## LNAPE

I am here to help if you need it and you can email me direct if you like. My email is in the signature line. Good luck


----------



## meredith56

I found this board with this info last Wednesday. After reading this thread I immediately went out and bought the Calcium pills recommended and started on Thursday. I have had d every day for the past three years. I can't take Immodium because the pain just makes it worse and most of the prescription drugs don't do much for me. My doc said that the Calcium was a good idea and ok'd the dosage and everything.So I've been sticking with the half-tabs and I am feeling so much better. I haven't had any quick trips to the bathroom or scary episodes. I am afraid to be too hopeful but am so pleased with the results and it was so worth trying. I only hope it lasts Thanks so much to Linda and all the others who have posted here with questions and their success stories because it gave me the information I needed to figure this all out







YAY!


----------



## LNAPE

meredith56,Welcome. If you need some help with tweeking the dose and timing of the dose let me know. I like you told no one for 3 months that this was working for me I just could not believe the suffering could be relieved with something so simple. It has worked for almost 12 years for me now so don't you give up.Linda


----------



## tjesspersen

Hi Linda,It's day 3 for me. Things are really starting to turn around! I did have 2 episodes of D yesterday morning, but I think iwas caused by the barley in the soup I had for dinner the night before. I'm not going to give up on this though because I am confident it will work. I just need to be more careful with food.







Have a great day!


----------



## LNAPE

tjesspersen,If you would normally have trouble in the morning you can take the final dose of the day at betime with a small snack and this will help in the morning and just skip the dinner dose. Timing and dose has to be played with a bit to get what is right for you. Have you increased the dose to a full tablet with each meal.Linda


----------



## tjesspersen

Linda,I have not started the full tab dose yet. I started w/ 1/2 tab Tuesday at dinner. I did 1/2 tabs Wed. & Thurs. at all 3 meals. I have taken 1/2 tabs today at breakfast and lunch. Should I take a whole tab tonight at dinner, or 1/2 then and the other 1/2 at bedtime? Also, should I switch to whole tabs tomorrow at all 3 meals?Thanks.T.


----------



## LNAPE

tjessperson,If you are not having discomfort like gas or indigestion you can increase the dose.Linda


----------



## tjesspersen

OK... thanks. I had a bit of discomfort for about the the first 24 hours, but no problems now..... and I still have the Gas-X just in case.


----------



## LNAPE

Be sure the gas X does not have a measurable amount of magnesium in it this causes diarrhea.Linda


----------



## tjesspersen

This is really working great for me! I have been able to eat some things I had eliminated. I try a new thing every couple days. I can now eat corn (small amounts) tomatoes, eggs, and nuts. I am still avoiding wheat, soy and raw vegetables. Slowly but surely, I will get this all under control. My best to all who try this!


----------



## LNAPE

tjesspersen,I am so glad for you and it will only get better the longer you are on it. Stay around and help others who may have questions and you can tell them how you worked it out for yourself.Linda


----------



## meredith56

So I wanted to check in - it's been about a week and a day since I started with the calcium supplements and things are going very well. I am not at a 10 yet on a regular day, but hovering around the 8 area







(hubby asks me how my day was tummy-wise on a scale of 1-10) I am pleased - in addition to doing the calcium supplements I am also following a bit of a restricted diet, low-fat and cutting out lactose and other triggers. Caffeine and I have been on a break for about a week now and I really miss it but think it's also helping a lot. Crossing my fingers that it keeps working I'm also on a dose of antibiotics for a tick bit - unrelated to the IBS issues. I was worried this might interfere with my digestive tract more, so we'll see


----------



## LNAPE

meredith56,I am glad you are doing better but you most likely will have a set back taking the antibiotic. You can take a probiotic just while you are on the antibiotics to help restore some of the good bacterial you are destroying with the antibiotic. This may help.Just take the food think slow and add back one thing at a time in small portions at first to see how you do. Keep us posted.Linda


----------



## Lisa17

I'm new to trying the calcium and need some guidance. As I have been still taking my multivitamin and probiotic, could this be counter acting the effectiveness of the calcium?? I did not know to start out with a half dose at each meal and am taking one pill in the morning with breakfast and one with dinner. Have noticed a bit less looseness with my BM's but in the a.m. have felt kind of wired and out of it--could that be from the vitamins and the probiotic? I tried Benefiber for about 10 days (before doing the Caltrate with D) but found it to only cause more looseness (was told by a nurse practioner to up my fiber to help with the IBS-D but it only seemed to make it loose/watery and me more anxious about the urgency issues I've already been having. Having read through many of the past posts, I'm hopeful for a new way to get control and peace back in my life!!


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa17,You need to stop the vitamins they have vitamin a c e and magnesium which cause diarrhea. You only need the probiotic if you have to take and antibiotic to help restore the good bacteria that the antibiotics kill off. Take calcium carbonate 1/2 tablet with each meal but if you have morning trouble instead of dinner time take the 3rd one at bedtime with a small snack. Do this for 3 day then make adjustments up or down. You may need a week to get the multi vitamin out of you system so consider that also.Linda


----------



## Lisa17

As I'm having difficulty eating a balanced diet due to trigger foods, any other ideas on how to get the extra vitamins in my diet that the multivitamin may have been supplementing? By the way, I can already see the calcium helping to firm up my stool--this morning it was the most normal I can ever remember having in a long time!!!


----------



## meredith56

hey lisa!have you read either heather van vorous' books? i have the first year IBS and am working on the diet and trigger foods. she talks a lot about soluble/insoluble fiber and how that will effect your digestive tract. i can eat pears and apples as long as i don't eat the skin - i had a salad the other night after eating a good dinner of the soluble fiber that heather recommends in her book. i know that everyone is different, but she has some great recommendations on diet and meal suggestions for breakfast, lunch and dinner in the book. anyways, thought i'd suggest it as a way to help you figure it out







good luck!!-mer.


----------



## LNAPE

Lisa17,You have got to look at the big picture here. The vitamins you are taking are causing a problem so you can not eat the right kind of foods. The cause diarrhea and upset stomach. Now if you stop them and the calcium can get things under control you will be able to eat better and thus you will not need the vitamin pill to get the right vitamins from the food and this is much better for you.Linda


----------



## Lisa17

Thanks for your suggestions--it's definitely been an interesting journey trying to find the right balance.


----------



## Siea

LNAPE said:


> You have to avoid lettuce and too much acid foods and drinks. Give the system time to heal and don't give up too soon. You will get better espeically if you did feel good at the beginning.
> 
> Linda


Why do you have to skip lettuce and foods/drinks with acid in them?Are they breaking down the calcium so it has no effect or is there som other reason?


----------



## Lisa17

Yesterday I began having increased nausea after getting through 2 days of the recommended 3 times a day 1/2 tablet caltrate with D. Have taken no more since and still felt queasy and pretty well wiped out most of today. I have a one week trip coming up on Saturday and decided to hold off on taking anymore of the caltrate as I felt it had caused the nausea, etc. Is this a possible side affect or not??


----------



## LNAPE

SieaLettuce is very hard to digest and lots of the time they put sulfites on it to make it look fresh and this can cause a problem for a lot of us. Acid drinks and foods only add to the irritation inside so you need some time to heal before eating or drinking these items.Lisa17,This is common for the first few days but you may also be having nausea if you have a gall bladder problem. Have you had that checked. You may want to try simethicone for the stomach to see if that helps the nausea.Linda


----------



## Siea

How important is the D-vitamin?I just bought calcium without it and am a little worried as it seems most calcium supplements seems to contain D-vitamin.Will I get to little D-vitamin in my body now or what will happen?


----------



## LNAPE

Vitamin D is important for your health and they have recently increased the daily recommended requirements of Vitamin D for us to take. It is okay to use what you have because as far as taking calcium to help control diarrhea that should work. The vitamin D helps get the calcium to the bones for bone health so while your are taking calcium for diarrhea it is good to get the benefits for the bones also.Linda


----------



## Siea

LNAPE said:


> Vitamin D is important for your health and they have recently increased the daily recommended requirements of Vitamin D for us to take. It is okay to use what you have because as far as taking calcium to help control diarrhea that should work. The vitamin D helps get the calcium to the bones for bone health so while your are taking calcium for diarrhea it is good to get the benefits for the bones also.Linda


Thank you Linda!It is really nice of you to spread your knowledge and help people who suffer with this problem.I just started today and got no idea if this will work or not. But if it would turn out to work I am interested in sending you a small amount of $ to show my gratitude.There are probably others who got helped who would want to do that also. You should write down your paypal account


----------



## LNAPE

Siea,Remember to start slow like I said. 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day and if you do not eat a meal a small snack is good. You may have some indigestion or gas at first but this goes away usually about 3 days then you can adjust the dose. I can help along the way just email me or post here. [email protected] do not consider paying for my information I do this because I know it works and it has helped me and many others. Let me know how you do.Linda


----------



## Siea

LNAPE said:


> Siea,Remember to start slow like I said. 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day and if you do not eat a meal a small snack is good. You may have some indigestion or gas at first but this goes away usually about 3 days then you can adjust the dose. I can help along the way just email me or post here. [email protected] do not consider paying for my information I do this because I know it works and it has helped me and many others. Let me know how you do.Linda


I bought 500 mg calcium tablets and it seem to have gotten better (hopefully due to the calcium). It is my 4th day now so I just took a full tablet for the morning.But one thing worries me a little. That you say to only take 3 times a day. The first 3 days I have been taking half a tablet at each meal which means 4 times a day for me. If I only should take 3 times a day I would have to skip either lunch or dinner. And it feels as if too long time would pass between the tablets if I skip one of those meals.Would it be okey if I took 4 calcium tablets, 4x 500mg for a total of 2000 mg calcium each day?I'm not worried about getting constipated as that pretty much never happened to me. And if it would happen, I would just reduce the dose.But do I risk getting poisoned or some other unwanted illness from taking 2000 mg a day?(I basicly want to know what the limit is that would be healthy to take)


----------



## LNAPE

Siea said:


> I bought 500 mg calcium tablets and it seem to have gotten better (hopefully due to the calcium). It is my 4th day now so I just took a full tablet for the morning.But one thing worries me a little. That you say to only take 3 times a day. The first 3 days I have been taking half a tablet at each meal which means 4 times a day for me. If I only should take 3 times a day I would have to skip either lunch or dinner. And it feels as if too long time would pass between the tablets if I skip one of those meals.Would it be okey if I took 4 calcium tablets, 4x 500mg for a total of 2000 mg calcium each day?I'm not worried about getting constipated as that pretty much never happened to me. And if it would happen, I would just reduce the dose.But do I risk getting poisoned or some other unwanted illness from taking 2000 mg a day?(I basicly want to know what the limit is that would be healthy to take)


It seems to be okay to take 2000mg a day if you process calcium normally that means if you do not have a thyroid problem. Being constipated I think could be worse sometimes than diarrhea. So you do not want to go that far either. But stopping the calcium is what to do then after you go go back to a smaller dose. You can adjust form time to time. I do and once you see how it works you will figure out how to make it work for you. I suggested one at breakfast and one at lunch and one at bedtime if you have trouble in the mornings and yoiu skip the dinner. This limits the long stretch of time from dinner to breakfast an that is better for some.Let me know how it is working or if I can help.Linda


----------



## jessica.lee

Hi there! I am new to this site and am so ready and willing to try the calcium idea, can't do any harm anyways. I would private message Linda for advice so I don't tie up the thread but I have no idea how to do that or how to use this site really so here goes! A brief history of my IBS adventure; I am 21 yr old female 5'4" weight 170 lb ( due to the 25 lbs I put on while taking Depo Provera shot, something I would not reccomend to ANYONE ) and have been suffering with IBS-D for 8 years or so. I got a parasite 8 years ago from contaminated water in a river, then C-Diff after that from the antibiotics I took to rid myself of the parasite. Since that episode I have not been the same which brought me to post-infectous IBS. I have had every expensive test under the sun ( thank God for the beautiful healthcare system here in Canada ) with no answers. I am in a very bad flare up right now of IBS-D and cannot find a thing to help calm it down. I also have been diagnosed through biopsies with Celiac disease. And I do know that Lactose bothers me. I have been on a strict gluten fee, dairy free diet for 8 years and do not eat fast food, fatty, greasy, foods, eggs, lettuce, a few of the fruits and veg that bother me and usually I am in control of my IBS by diet and the occasional Immodium. After a week in the hospital recently due to dehyration and still not feeling better I stumbled upon this site. I rushed to the drug store in search of Calcium Carbonate. I live in a very small town with a small pharmacy, and the only Ca Carbonate supplement I could find is slightly different from the one Linda reccomends. ( I will be attempting to travel to another town soon to find the Caltrate ). I was just wondering if the supplement I chose would be ok; Webber Naturals product. Calcium Carbonate 500 mg and the only other info it provides is : Elemental calcium 500 mg derived from 1300 mg of calcium carbonate from oyster shells. Non medicinal ingredients list some fillers etc. but it is free of gluten, dairy, starch, yeast and artificial color and sweetener. I was questioning whether the fact that it says it is derived from oyster shells is not what Linda suggests, and that it doesn't seem to contain Vit D? Please help and I am so sorry to clog the thread up with my long message!


----------



## LNAPE

jessica.lee said:


> Hi there! I am new to this site and am so ready and willing to try the calcium idea, can't do any harm anyways. I would private message Linda for advice so I don't tie up the thread but I have no idea how to do that or how to use this site really so here goes! A brief history of my IBS adventure; I am 21 yr old female 5'4" weight 170 lb ( due to the 25 lbs I put on while taking Depo Provera shot, something I would not reccomend to ANYONE ) and have been suffering with IBS-D for 8 years or so. I got a parasite 8 years ago from contaminated water in a river, then C-Diff after that from the antibiotics I took to rid myself of the parasite. Since that episode I have not been the same which brought me to post-infectous IBS. I have had every expensive test under the sun ( thank God for the beautiful healthcare system here in Canada ) with no answers. I am in a very bad flare up right now of IBS-D and cannot find a thing to help calm it down. I also have been diagnosed through biopsies with Celiac disease. And I do know that Lactose bothers me. I have been on a strict gluten fee, dairy free diet for 8 years and do not eat fast food, fatty, greasy, foods, eggs, lettuce, a few of the fruits and veg that bother me and usually I am in control of my IBS by diet and the occasional Immodium. After a week in the hospital recently due to dehyration and still not feeling better I stumbled upon this site. I rushed to the drug store in search of Calcium Carbonate. I live in a very small town with a small pharmacy, and the only Ca Carbonate supplement I could find is slightly different from the one Linda reccomends. ( I will be attempting to travel to another town soon to find the Caltrate ). I was just wondering if the supplement I chose would be ok; Webber Naturals product. Calcium Carbonate 500 mg and the only other info it provides is : Elemental calcium 500 mg derived from 1300 mg of calcium carbonate from oyster shells. Non medicinal ingredients list some fillers etc. but it is free of gluten, dairy, starch, yeast and artificial color and sweetener. I was questioning whether the fact that it says it is derived from oyster shells is not what Linda suggests, and that it doesn't seem to contain Vit D? Please help and I am so sorry to clog the thread up with my long message!


Jessica,Lets see if we can help. Calcium carbonate with vitamin D is the best you may as well get the calcium that will get to the bones too by the added vitamin D. You can start with what you have until you get something different. Most stores have Calcium carbonate with vitamin D so keep looking.You do have lots of other problems but do not let this stop you. It is trial and error to find a solution.You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## jessica.lee

So if it says that the carbonate is from oyster shells or whatever, that is ok? Just seemed weird to me lol.


----------



## LNAPE

jessica.lee said:


> So if it says that the carbonate is from oyster shells or whatever, that is ok? Just seemed weird to me lol.


Oyster shell is not the best but it may work so if you have it try it. But if it does not work you have better choices with other forms of calcium carbonate.Linda


----------



## Siea

Update on my situation:On the 4th day I ate 2000 mg of calcium supplements. But my stomach was bad the day after. I had to visit the toilet alot the first half of the day while the second half was better but far from good. Maybe the jump from 1000 to 2000 was to big?I also like to point out that I drink milk, sometimes 1 litre a day. 1 litre of milk contain 1200 mg of calcium. Should I reduce the supplement when I drink milk?The past 2 days I have been back to eating only 1000 mg of calcium supplement again and my stomach has been better. Although not as good as the first days when my stools even were good in the morning. Today I am gonna try to increase the supplements a little. I am also going to crush the tablets as I feel there is a chance they were not dissolved properly the day I took the whole tablets.


----------



## LNAPE

Siea said:


> Update on my situation:On the 4th day I ate 2000 mg of calcium supplements. But my stomach was bad the day after. I had to visit the toilet alot the first half of the day while the second half was better but far from good. Maybe the jump from 1000 to 2000 was to big?I also like to point out that I drink milk, sometimes 1 litre a day. 1 litre of milk contain 1200 mg of calcium. Should I reduce the supplement when I drink milk?The past 2 days I have been back to eating only 1000 mg of calcium supplement again and my stomach has been better. Although not as good as the first days when my stools even were good in the morning. Today I am gonna try to increase the supplements a little. I am also going to crush the tablets as I feel there is a chance they were not dissolved properly the day I took the whole tablets.


Do not crush the tablets and are you taking calcium carbonate with vitamin D only. Drinking milk is still okay with the tablets. Take 1 tablet 4 or 5 hours apart with food. It takes time for the insides to heal so do not give up and do not take anything you do not need to take.Linda


----------



## tjesspersen

Thank you Linda!! I've been following the advice you gave me and yesterday I took an almost 11 hour road trip. Got to see lot's of my family, and ate fast food on the way home (bad idea..I can fix today)..Thanks again..T.


----------



## LNAPE

tjesspersen said:


> Thank you Linda!! I've been following the advice you gave me and yesterday I took an almost 11 hour road trip. Got to see lot's of my family, and ate fast food on the way home (bad idea..I can fix today)..Thanks again..T.


I am glad you got to do some things you might have not done before. You will get back on track again soon I am sure. Just hang in there.Linda


----------



## jessica.lee

Just a quick update; the calcium seems to be helping most days! However I eat sporadically (sp?) depending on what shift I am working, so I basically have just been taking 1/2 tablet each meal, so varying between 2-5 times a day. Side note; I did finally find a pharmacy that carried the specific Caltrate formula, so that is what I have been using. Thank you LINDA!


----------



## LNAPE

jessica.lee said:


> Just a quick update; the calcium seems to be helping most days! However I eat sporadically (sp?) depending on what shift I am working, so I basically have just been taking 1/2 tablet each meal, so varying between 2-5 times a day. Side note; I did finally find a pharmacy that carried the specific Caltrate formula, so that is what I have been using. Thank you LINDA!


It is more difficult when you can not keep a regular schedule of taking the calcium but it can still help. Just play around a bit and maybe increase the amount to find a schedule that can work for you. It also takes some time for the insides to heal so stic with it and you will still improve with time.Linda


----------



## Siea

LNAPE said:


> It is more difficult when you can not keep a regular schedule of taking the calcium but it can still help. Just play around a bit and maybe increase the amount to find a schedule that can work for you. It also takes some time for the insides to heal so stic with it and you will still improve with time.Linda


You say it will heal with time. Is it the same as with celiac disease or is something else broken?For how long does the healing process go on until it is fully healed?


----------



## Siea

Update on my situation:I started 3 weeks ago with calcium. The 500 mg tablets worked ok for a couple of days but then got a little worse. Then I changed to the caltrate brand instead and noticed a little more improvement.The first week I noticed a huge improvement. The second week however was not so good. My stomach was again very irregular and I had to rush to the toilet at times. But now this last week I had the morning shift at work and all of a sudden my stool was solid. 2 days of this last week I didn't even have to go on the toilet before lunch. That has happened like twice in total for the last 5 years! and now it was 2 days in a row!I don't know why the calcium didn't work week 2 or what is happening now and if it will continue to improve in the future. That is why I am so interested in how the body heals as you mentioned it.I also like to mention I eat half a 600mg calcium+D with each meal. So 4 times a day for a total of 2 tablets a day. I experimented a little week 2 with taking anything from 1500-2400 mg calcium and as I earlier mentioned that week was not so good:/ Currently speculating in why week 3 was so succesful, if it is because of the time I awake, dosage, things I ate, or if it is that the size of the meals was slightly smaller.


----------



## LNAPE

Siea said:


> You say it will heal with time. Is it the same as with celiac disease or is something else broken?For how long does the healing process go on until it is fully healed?


I mean when you go through the diarrhea attacks you have some inflammation in the intestines from the bile acids and it takes some time without the symptoms to get things to settle down. It is not like celiac disease.Linda


----------



## red_scarling

I read your info and am really interested in trying the Calcium carbonate. I suffer from both IBS-C & IBS-D and have yet to figure out what exactly triggers an episode. We do have Caltrate here in Australia but the only kinds I have seen are either Calcium Carbonate 600mg on it's own or Calcium Carbonate 600mg WITH Vitamin D or Calcium Carbonate 600mg with•50mg of magnesium,•7.5mg of zinc,•1mg of copper,•1.8mg of manganeseSo which one should I buy?


----------



## LNAPE

red_scarling said:


> I read your info and am really interested in trying the Calcium carbonate. I suffer from both IBS-C & IBS-D and have yet to figure out what exactly triggers an episode. We do have Caltrate here in Australia but the only kinds I have seen are either Calcium Carbonate 600mg on it's own or Calcium Carbonate 600mg WITH Vitamin D or Calcium Carbonate 600mg with•50mg of magnesium,•7.5mg of zinc,•1mg of copper,•1.whiSo which one should I buy?


Calcium carbonate is for diarrhea. How often do you have diarrhea and which is more dominate constipation or diarrhea. You kind of need to tell me how that works. Do you get diarrhea then take something and then get constipated.Linda


----------



## red_scarling

No I get constipated and then get the diarrhea and even at times when I am constipated, I still get cramps and urgent loose stools. I tried taking Tums before and they seem to help. I really don't want to get constipated but at the same time, the diarrhea is more of a problem. When I get it, it usually happens 3 or 4 times in the morning over a few hours..and it's just interferring with my life too much. I can't take Immodium when I get the diarrhea because it constipates me BAD.


----------



## LNAPE

red_scarling said:


> No I get constipated and then get the diarrhea and even at times when I am constipated, I still get cramps and urgent loose stools. I tried taking Tums before and they seem to help. I really don't want to get constipated but at the same time, the diarrhea is more of a problem. When I get it, it usually happens 3 or 4 times in the morning over a few hours..and it's just interferring with my life too much. I can't take Immodium when I get the diarrhea because it constipates me BAD.


Okay I think you should use the Calcium carbonate with the added minerals (Caltrate with D and added minerals or one like this). Be sure not to take them too close together because the magnesium can cause you to have loose stools but mostly keeps you from getting constipated from the calcium. Take 1/2 with breakfast 1/2 tab with lunch and 1/2 tablet at bedtime with a small snack. DO this for 3 days the lets see how you do the we can adjust when you see what is happening.Linda


----------



## Dragon32

Hi Linda, Just a quick question please.I have IBS-D and its very bad. I'm currently on anti-depressants which help with the D but not well enough. I want to try the calcium supplements, do i buy the tabs that have the magnesium in it aswell? Another question - Do you take any anti-depressants with the calcium tabs?I don't want to take anti-deps so can i just take the calcium tabs on their own and will they work just aswell?Please advise?Thank you very muchAhmad


----------



## LNAPE

Ahmad,I am not a doctor but I always say it is better not to take anything you do not need. The calcium can work very well for diarrhea so I would try that for a while to see if that will do it for you. Do not take magnesium it make you have diarrhea. Just use calcium carbonate and vitamin D. Start with 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day. After 3 days see what is going on and increase or decrease or change timing as needed. Let me know what is happening and I will help if I can.Linda


----------



## Dragon32

Hi Linda, Thanks for the quick response. Appreciated. I will defo try the Calcium Carb with Vit D and see how that goes. Even better that I can stop taking the Anti-Deps.Will keep you posted, Thank youAhmad


----------



## peaches41

Big article in the Daily Telegraph this morning - tests show that taking calcium tablets gives a 30% rise in risk of heart attack. I would put the link up but I don't know how to do it.Hope this isn't true......


----------



## Trudyg

Linda, or anyone else, what about the new calcium chews? I have some that are 500 Mg calcium, 1000 iu vit d3, 1 mg iron, 15 mg sodium, 40 mcg vit k and 2 g sugars. The Spring Valley brand. I have to take the calcium for my osteo and also need to take the vitamin D. But I seem to get crampiness from it, don't really see any relief from diarrhea. What do you think? Maybe I'm just scared to go off the immodium. I'm also taking 1 mg lotronex/day, but not really great relief--that faded after several years.


----------



## LNAPE

Trudyg said:


> Linda, or anyone else, what about the new calcium chews? I have some that are 500 Mg calcium, 1000 iu vit d3, 1 mg iron, 15 mg sodium, 40 mcg vit k and 2 g sugars. The Spring Valley brand. I have to take the calcium for my osteo and also need to take the vitamin D. But I seem to get crampiness from it, don't really see any relief from diarrhea. What do you think? Maybe I'm just scared to go off the immodium. I'm also taking 1 mg lotronex/day, but not really great relief--that faded after several years.


It is not the best to get relief for diarrhea. THe 1000 iu of vitamin d I have found to make me crampy and have soft loose stools.Try the calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d 400iu for a bit to see if you can get control of the diarrhea.I have heard from others too who did not do well on this kind of calcium. Take the immodium if you need to but as the stools get firmer you will see you will not need it then you will have the confidence to stop them.Linda


----------



## Trudyg

LNAPE said:


> It is not the best to get relief for diarrhea. THe 1000 iu of vitamin d I have found to make me crampy and have soft loose stools.Try the calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d 400iu for a bit to see if you can get control of the diarrhea.I have heard from others too who did not do well on this kind of calcium. Take the immodium if you need to but as the stools get firmer you will see you will not need it then you will have the confidence to stop them.Linda


----------



## Trudyg

I have low blood levels of the vitamin d, so I need to take that, too. I was taking the calcium alone for the osteo, but had not seen much relief from the D, but wasn't taking it as you prescribe. I'll have to watch it much more closely and get the vit d level up to par, then see if I can wean off it. I have other issues than the ibs, migraines/autoimmune/etc. Have to dance a fine line with them all. It seems I pay more attention to what times of the day I take which tablet than anything else. Can't take the seizure med too close to this one, etc. Can't eat citrus within 4 hours of that one... Keeps life interesting.


----------



## LNAPE

You need to stop the citrus too to help with the diarrhea. The acid in the citrus causes a problem.Linda


----------



## Murph

Hi, I've been doing the caltrate now for about 10-12 days. I started taking it, but kept forgetting except once a day, so it's been 6 days on 3x a day full tab, and then about 4 or 5 days prior to that taking 3 half tabs or 2 half tabs and 1 whole. I have been doing pretty good for the past 8 days or so, yesterday I actually had a "normal" BM. You know, the kind where you get a slight urge, and can actually ignore it until you feel like going! Then today, back to normal. I have had to use the bathroom 4 times already since 8 am! 1 time was diarrhea, the others I had some urgency, but wasn't diarrhea. Is this normal? Does it mean this isn't working? I did eat tacos and salsa for dinner yesterday which was probably not the best idea! But I had been doing so well prior even eating questionable things that I thought I would be fine! I ended up taking an imodium a few minutes ago because I need to go out in a bit. Oh, and I started with the purple bottle, but switched to the pink about 5 days ago.


----------



## meredith56

I have been taking the Calcium as directed here for about six weeks or so now? I do a half tab with breakfast (usually something small) and full tablets with lunch and dinner. I also seriously watch my diet - no chocolate, caffeine or fatty foods for the most part. I do cheat. I found at the beginning, I had good days and bad days. A day or two where I would have regular bm urges or none and then a couple where it would be in and out again. That stopped after about three weeks and I would say that I am feeling fan-flipping-tastic now. I feel normal - and the best part of the whole thing is that I am getting my confidence back. I didn't realize how much over the past three or four years I've been dealing with this that I've been so scared all the time. That is the hardest thing to let go of. I still have gas dicomfort and that, but I have faith again in my digestive system. Anyways, to the pp - yes, hang in there. I'd say it was about a month of taking the calcium and also some diet watching until I started to feel normal again.


----------



## Murph

That is very reassuring. I was thinking if it wasn't working right away, that it wasn't going to. I will keep up with it as I have noticed at least SOME improvement. And any improvement is great at this point!


----------



## LNAPE

Murph,Hang in there and try to be consistent with the dose every day. Yes what you ate could have affected the outcome. Acid foods like tomato salsa can give you some problems. But after you have gotten things under control you can eat things is small portion you could not eat before. Then if you do have an episode of diarrhea it is usually a one time event not an all day thing. Let us know how you do.Linda


----------



## bluenurse

Hi Linda, Well I have been having a 2 week run of chronic D. Think it has been because of not watching my diet (eating some fatty fast foods). So I decided to start your calcium regime (haven't taken it yet), but I think I might have done a stupid thing. I bought calcium with what I thought were all the same ingrediants at Costco (cheaper), except I now notice it has 80 mg of magnesium. So trying to save money, might have been a dumb thing to do. Can I take it still? I am planning to start this am. Has anyone else taken the Costco calcium pills with sucess? Here are the ingrediants:Vit D3 800 IUVit B6 10 mgcalcium (citrate) 500mgmag 80 mgZinc 10 mgcopper 1 mgmanganese1 mgBoran 1mgWell I think I know the answer, I bought citrate instead of caltrate, guess they will go in the garbage. Next question, can you use the chewable caltrate tabs instead of the pills? I have such a hard time breaking and swallowing those horse pills. Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

bluenurse,You got things a bit confused. Citrate is a form of calcium like calcium carbonate is a form of calcium citrate form is not the right one. Caltrate is a brand name of calcium supplement. Do not use what you have it is not the right one.You can buy any store brand mostly just buy calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D. You can use chewable but it must be the ingredients listed. Caltrate Brand calcium had a chewable but it has I think 50 mg of magnesium in each tablet so that my be a problem. The chocolate chews are not correct either.Linda


----------



## bluenurse

LNAPE said:


> bluenurse,You got things a bit confused. Citrate is a form of calcium like calcium carbonate is a form of calcium citrate form is not the right one. Caltrate is a brand name of calcium supplement. Do not use what you have it is not the right one.You can buy any store brand mostly just buy calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D. You can use chewable but it must be the ingredients listed. Caltrate Brand calcium had a chewable but it has I think 50 mg of magnesium in each tablet so that my be a problem. The chocolate chews are not correct either.Linda


----------



## bluenurse

Thanks for your quick response, after I posted I went back and read most of your forum, and noted I can use the chewables. Off to the store to get the right thing this time. So I didn't save any money, LOL


----------



## LNAPE

I just bought a 500 bottle of members mark (Sam's) club version of Caltrate what a deal. Not chewable though.Linda


----------



## bluenurse

Linda,I'm on day 2 of the purple box chewables. Just taking 1/2 tab with each meal. My D has gotten worse, had to make a run to pick up more imodium and simethicone. Do u think that the ammount of magnesium in the chewables is the culprit, or I am just maybe trying to get over a really rough patch. Do u think I should go shopping again and pick up the pink box. I'm going to have quite a collection of calcium.LOL I really want to give this a try. Should I go get the pink box, or keep on with the purple chewables, and maybe give it more time? Reading the previous posts in this forum gives me some hope. I just want to do it right.


----------



## LNAPE

bluenurse said:


> Linda,I'm on day 2 of the purple box chewables. Just taking 1/2 tab with each meal. My D has gotten worse, had to make a run to pick up more imodium and simethicone. Do u think that the ammount of magnesium in the chewables is the culprit, or I am just maybe trying to get over a really rough patch. Do u think I should go shopping again and pick up the pink box. I'm going to have quite a collection of calcium.LOL I really want to give this a try. Should I go get the pink box, or keep on with the purple chewables, and maybe give it more time? Reading the previous posts in this forum gives me some hope. I just want to do it right.


http://www.caltrate.com/?WT.mc_id=general This is a new smaller tablet that has on magnesium made by Caltrate Brand, Maybe this will work for you. Yes it could be the small amount of magnesium causing you this trouble.Linda


----------



## IBSD88

I am struggling to find a suitable make online, boots website is uncharactaristically unhelpful, discount suppliments keeps trying to sell meprotien powders with calcium in them and holland and barrett are increadibly vage about the make up of their tabs.This is from holland and barrett http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=605#variationsdoes this even look close to the right thing? to be honest for them to advertise this as having 600mg calcium and 3ug of vit D it has a lot of junk in with it.Ingredients: Calcium Carbonate, Bulking Agent(Microcrystalline Cellulose), Maltodextrin, SodiumCarboxymethylcellulose, Anti-Caking Agents (MagnesiumStearate, Stearic Acid), Sucrose, Emulsifier (Acacia Gum),Glycerine, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Starch, SodiumCitrate, Vitamin E (as dl-Alpha Tocopherol), Vitamin D3.Nutritional Information Each caplet contains: %EC RDA*Calcium 600mg 75%Vitamin D 3µg (125 I.U.) 63%*RDA = Recommended Daily AllowanceShould add reason I am asking is in my total failed attempt to find the same type as at the first page I found on a website about the calcium citrate plus tablets someone in the uk bought 600+D tablets from holland and barrett so hoping they are very similar.


----------



## Siea

IBSD88 said:


> Should add reason I am asking is in my total failed attempt to find the same type as at the first page I found on a website about the calcium citrate plus tablets someone in the uk bought 600+D tablets from holland and barrett so hoping they are very similar.


Calcium citrate?I recall reading that you have to get *carbonate* for it to work.Try ordering from either amazon or ebay.Also http://www.americarx.com/SearchProducts.aspx?SearchText=caltrate is shipping to Sweden atleast(dunno where you live).


----------



## LNAPE

It must be calcium carbonate not calcium citrate.Linda


----------



## IBSD88

sorry ment caltrate or whatever the brand name is again.the holland and barrett type are as close as i can find to that brand in the uk.even if i can import them from the us some how need to ake sure i dont get charged customs as my other meds/ suppliments from new zealand cost me about £40 worth of customs charges already


----------



## MIRMAK

IBSD88 said:


> even if i can import them from the us some how need to ake sure i dont get charged customs as my other meds/ suppliments from new zealand cost me about £40 worth of customs charges already


I live in the Netherlands. I ordered Calcium Caltrate from the US and I didn't get charged for customs (I think it should pretty the same rule in the UK that amount of ordered should not exceed 22 euro, probably pounds in your case). You can find a lot of sellers on the ebay with already cost for shipping. I ordered my from ebay.


----------



## Hoping 123

Hi IBSD88,I also live in the uk and have struggled with my search of which calcium carbonate to buy.I have bought the Holland and Barrett 600mg calcium with vitamin D (the same one as you listed above - same ingredients). I have prviously asked Linda about this brand and she thought it would be ok. I haven't started taking it yet. Have you tried the Holland and Barrett tablets? Did you find they helped?Im also interested in trying the Caltrate brand from the US as this seems to have alot of success, but I too was worried about getting it shipped over here due to customs charges. (I recently had to pay £30 customs for some other supplements from abroad). Someone on here has said that if you dont spend over 22 euros then you wont get charged customs, if you do order them please can you let me know about this as money is very tight.Thanks, good luck, i hope this helps you.


----------



## IBSD88

Thanks hoping123, I haven't bought them yet, was waiting for feedback on here as i tried calcium in the past out of boots, they done nothing at all but i now know they were to wrong type. I wll buy them and let you know, if you try them before mine come please do the same.As for the real brand I am considering getting a relitive who lives in the usa to buy them for me and ship them over, see if anyone picks it up at customs. dont know much about legality but as the saying goes needs must when the devil drives.but I shall definately let everyone know if I find out about customs. Isn't it funny how its easier to find valium or codine than simple calcim carbonate in the uk and with prescription prepayment cards cheaper too.


----------



## LNAPE

IBSD88 said:


> Thanks hoping123, I haven't bought them yet, was waiting for feedback on here as i tried calcium in the past out of boots, they done nothing at all but i now know they were to wrong type. I wll buy them and let you know, if you try them before mine come please do the same.As for the real brand I am considering getting a relitive who lives in the usa to buy them for me and ship them over, see if anyone picks it up at customs. dont know much about legality but as the saying goes needs must when the devil drives.but I shall definately let everyone know if I find out about customs. Isn't it funny how its easier to find valium or codine than simple calcim carbonate in the uk and with prescription prepayment cards cheaper too.


Hi All,Don't be afraid to use the Holland and Barrets calcium carbonate with vitamin D. It should be fine. Let's get going and feeling better.Linda


----------



## peaches41

LNAPE said:


> Hi All,Don't be afraid to use the Holland and Barrets calcium carbonate with vitamin D. It should be fine. Let's get going and feeling better.Linda


That's the one I use, Linda.


----------



## LNAPE

Thanks for letting them know it is okay to use.Linda


----------



## Hoping 123

Hi Peaches41,Thanks for letting us know that you are using the Holland and Barrett calcium. Please can you let us know how you are getting on with it? Has it helped you?Thanks.


----------



## peaches41

Hoping 123 said:


> Hi Peaches41,Thanks for letting us know that you are using the Holland and Barrett calcium. Please can you let us know how you are getting on with it? Has it helped you?Thanks.


Yes, it has helped me no end. ok, I'm still not perfect but SO much better than before. I take three a day, usually, with or before food. I still have issues with anxiety when faced with any challenge, such as an appointment or social event, and if I know I'm going to be out all day I fall back on the trusty Immodium, but usually find that together with the calcium I can get a bit constipated. The Immodium is used more as a crutch in my case.I blame three things for giving me ibs-d - 1) Extensive abdominal surgery for ovarian cancer, 2) the death of my husband of 52 years in 2007, and 3) being given Thyroxine in 2008, I must have been allergic to something in it and it triggered this irritable bowel.Do try the calcium, I really think you should, after all, what harm can it do you? It's not a drug.All the best.


----------



## Yehoodi

I am recently diagnosed with IBS..and I have diarrhea all the time. Seems almost uncontrolable. I will get some caltrate, but my doctor said I should take metamucil.


----------



## LNAPE

Doctors do not know and can not recommend calcium carbonate to control diarrhea because it has not been proven to be used for that. And a study on this would cost lots of money and there is not money in it for drug companies to do a study. Give it a try and email me if you need some help getting it to work for you.Linda


----------



## IBSD88

Two quick questions for you who have used calcium, I have started with mine this week bt I have actually noticed increased D this week rather than Constipation, as its so early in I am not putting it down to the tablets yet.the main question I have though is how do you cut the tablets in half for the first week? They are harder than bone, takes a few min of sawing and then a hard struggle to eventually split it.


----------



## Siea

IBSD88 said:


> Two quick questions for you who have used calcium, I have started with mine this week bt I have actually noticed increased D this week rather than Constipation, as its so early in I am not putting it down to the tablets yet.the main question I have though is how do you cut the tablets in half for the first week? They are harder than bone, takes a few min of sawing and then a hard struggle to eventually split it.


I also get this if I eat to much.I still after 2 months of calcium only eat ½ a pill with each meal.Some people get used to the calcium and can eat more and have it working better.I don't seem to be able to do that. But the ½ pill is helping me alot, even though things are not perfect they are alot better.


----------



## LNAPE

Make sure you are using calcium carbonate with vitamin D they usually have a mark on the that makes it easy to break in half. But if have been on the 1/2 tablet for more than 3 day you can increase the dost to a full tablet now then you do not have to break them.You may still get a bit of diarrhea because it takes time to heal a bit on the inside and get rid of the irration.Linda


----------



## IBSD88

The calcium is kicking in last 2 days heavy C and major stomach cramps, I know it will take time to adjust just hope I adjust fast.took a whole tablet this morning but think I will just have 1 full tablet in the mornings until body adjusts to it. (full tablets are easier to swallow)does that sound logical or is it better to have 2 halfs?


----------



## LNAPE

ibsd88,You need to take one or 1/2 tablet with your 3 daily meals. If you have morning trouble then skip the dinner one and take it at bedtime with a small snack. Taking one a day will not get the jobe done for most. You can take simethicone for the cramps but if you start to get constipated stop the calcium until you have a bm then start back on then with your meals.Linda


----------



## IBSD88

WOW! first normalish BM in over a decade, I thought i'd had them with amitriptyline but I was wrong, if this is the start of what calcium will continue to do I might be able to cut out the hundreds of pounds of Ibsacol a year for tablets which will cost less than £100 a year


----------



## LNAPE

IBSD88 said:


> WOW! first normalish BM in over a decade, I thought i'd had them with amitriptyline but I was wrong, if this is the start of what calcium will continue to do I might be able to cut out the hundreds of pounds of Ibsacol a year for tablets which will cost less than £100 a year


It is amazing when it kicks in but the firming up of the BM's is what it does and it has worked for me more than 12 years. Just a little tweeking from time to time and it works great. You will see how much better you feel too if you can stop all the other things you took to try to get by and they never did really work. Let me know if you need help.Linda


----------



## MNWILDMAN

Hello Im thinking im going to get some Caltrate I never had drank milk before, only in cereal, and in ice cream, I hope this works im in so much pain. Any advice would be great. Can you take immodium pills every time you eat?


----------



## LNAPE

MNWILDMAN said:


> Hello Im thinking im going to get some Caltrate I never had drank milk before, only in cereal, and in ice cream, I hope this works im in so much pain. Any advice would be great. Can you take immodium pills every time you eat?


If you want to email me direct I will help. Just tell me what is happening and if you have your gall bladder still and what meds you take and I will help if I [email protected]


----------



## IBSD88

When is it a good time to try increasing doses? BM's very loose this week, D today on 3 tablets a day.also is it bette increasing but halfs ie 1.5x3 or is it better making it 1 x 4 times a day or just addeding a second tablet at with breakfast and dinner?most likely trail and error but suggestions appreciated


----------



## LNAPE

IBSD88 said:


> When is it a good time to try increasing doses? BM's very loose this week, D today on 3 tablets a day.also is it bette increasing but halfs ie 1.5x3 or is it better making it 1 x 4 times a day or just addeding a second tablet at with breakfast and dinner?most likely trail and error but suggestions appreciated


3 full tablets a day is the best. Timing is key sometimes. Do not take them closer than 4 or 5 hours. You may want to take the dinner one at bedtime with a small snack this helps in the morning and cuts down the time between doses. Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Avoid eating lettuce do not take other vitamins and check for side effects of other meds you may be on. Have you done this also.Linda


----------



## IBSD88

only other meds I am on is amitriptyline and ibsacol (thinking of cutting this out if calcium does its job)take 1 with breakfast, one with dinner and one before bed (dont take any tablets at lunch as my working hours often have me skipping lunch so I avoid lunchtime tablets to ensure rutine is maintained every day.


----------



## MNWILDMAN

This log has saved me so much pain, Thank you Linda, Caltrate D with minerals has change my life and and pro-biotics. eating healthy


----------



## LNAPE

MNWILDMAN said:


> This log has saved me so much pain, Thank you Linda, Caltrate D with minerals has change my life and and pro-biotics. eating healthy


MNWILDMAN,I am so glad you have been helped by the calcium. So how long did it take for you to start feeling better and what is it like to feel good again.Linda


----------



## suffering

I have IBS-D, and I've been taking Nature Made Calcium with Vitamin D for the last few days. It is calcium carbonate. I think I noticed some gas the previous couple days, but I wasn't sure if it was from the calcium or not. Tonight, I am experiencing some severe abdominal pain! No food that I eat causes this type of discomfort, so I am convinced that it is the calcium. Maybe the calcium is generating gas down there and it can't escape? I just read that calcium carbonate causes gas.I've been taking the calcium 2-3 hours after eating dinner. Bad idea? Should I be taking it with meals instead? What else can I do to try to reduce the gas/pain? What about another type of calcium - like calcium citrate? Does that help for people who have IBS-D?


----------



## LNAPE

[quote name='suffering' timestamp='1287037966' post='809303']I have IBS-D, and I've been taking Nature Made Calcium with Vitamin D for the last few days. It is calcium carbonate. I think I noticed some gas the previous couple days, but I wasn't sure if it was from the calcium or not. Tonight, I am experiencing some severe abdominal pain! No food that I eat causes this type of discomfort, so I am convinced that it is the calcium. Maybe the calcium is generating gas down there and it can't escape? I just read that calcium carbonate causes gas.I've been taking the calcium 2-3 hours after eating dinner. Bad idea? Should I be taking it with meals instead? What else can I do to try to reduce the gas/pain? What about another type of calcium - like calcium citrate? Does that help for people who have IBS-D?[/quoteCalcium carbonate does cause gas. That is why you are told to take 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day for the first 3 days to get used to it and this does go away. You need to take calcium carbonate with food and if you need something for gas use simethicone. This has no other side effects but helps with the gas.Linda


----------



## Sharon Herbert

I have had IBS-D for about three years with it getting consistently worse. I have eliminated coffee and dairy from my diet. I have tried probiotics which seem to help, but only for a few weeks. I have taken prescription drugs which my doctor said may help to no avail. I am so excited that simply taking a calcium carbonate tab before or with meals has returned my life to normal. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Sharon Herbert said:


> I have had IBS-D for about three years with it getting consistently worse. I have eliminated coffee and dairy from my diet. I have tried probiotics which seem to help, but only for a few weeks. I have taken prescription drugs which my doctor said may help to no avail. I am so excited that simply taking a calcium carbonate tab before or with meals has returned my life to normal. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you for posting your success. I know it is so awesome to find a solution after suffering for so long and it was as simple as taking a calcium pill with meals. If you don't mind can you give us a bit of history like when it started and if you have a gall bladder and the like so others may read and see themselves in you and maybe give it a try.Thanks for posting.Linda


----------



## gingerbrown12872

Will calcium citrate work or does it have to be calcium carbonate?Thanks!Ginger


----------



## LNAPE

It has to be calcium carbonate. The side effect of calcium carbonate is constipation.Linda


----------



## peaches41

Hi LindaAs you may remember, I have been doing pretty well on the calcium that you recommended - not 100% normal, but enough to feel more confident. When there was that scare about calcium and heart attacks, I stopped taking it. I was fine with normal bm's for a while, but then the diarrhoea and loose stools and stomach cramps came back. I started again about a week ago with the calcium, but to my shock - it doesn't work now! I don't know what to do now - I am taking immodium instants when I go out to give me some protection, but I feel as if I'm back to square one.Can you tell me why the calcium isn't working like it did before? I am taking 2-3 a day with food. I should also add that I am having the most awful gas, something that didn't trouble me hardly at all before. Feeling very worried, can you help?


----------



## LNAPE

You may need to restart with the 1/2 tablet dose with your meals to get adjusted again. It does cause gas and indigestion at first so maybe this is what is happening.Linda


----------



## peaches41

Thanks Linda, I will try that.Eve


----------



## Karl1978

Hi, I am suffering from ibs-d I think. I have seen 2 specialists who ruled everything else out, but have not given me a whole lot of information on what to do now (nor help with trigger foods etc). I started suffering about 4 years ago and have since been on medication to help control it; I don't know about stress, but sometimes it seems to be worse, so I am looking into trying your advice. I am using Caltrate with Vitamin D... is this ok? I want to get back to playing with my 6 year old again and having some freedom to get out without being scared everyday of having an accident. Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

Karl1978 said:


> Hi, I am suffering from ibs-d I think. I have seen 2 specialists who ruled everything else out, but have not given me a whole lot of information on what to do now (nor help with trigger foods etc). I started suffering about 4 years ago and have since been on medication to help control it; I don't know about stress, but sometimes it seems to be worse, so I am looking into trying your advice. I am using Caltrate with Vitamin D... is this ok? I want to get back to playing with my 6 year old again and having some freedom to get out without being scared everyday of having an accident. Thanks.


You have the right one to start so start slow with 1/2 tablet with each meal for the first 3 days and expect some gas or indigestion at first. Do not eat lettuce and limit acid foods and drinks. Stop all meds you do not have to take and check the side effects of ones you must take. Stop all vitamins because Vitamin A C E and magnesium in them will cause you trouble.Let me know if I can help any you can email me if you like.Linda


----------



## Sharon Herbert

LNAPE said:


> Thank you for posting your success. I know it is so awesome to find a solution after suffering for so long and it was as simple as taking a calcium pill with meals. If you don't mind can you give us a bit of history like when it started and if you have a gall bladder and the like so others may read and see themselves in you and maybe give it a try.Thanks for posting.Linda


My IBS-D started gradually. At first I thought it was food poisoning. Soon it was obvious that I was getting food poisoning eating the same things other people ate and they weren't getting sick. Soon I knew it wasn't food poisoning at all but I still didn't know anything about IBS. Slowly, my condition became worse and my doctor referred to it as "a little bit of irritable bowel." At that point my doctor insisted that the best thing for me to do was to slow my system by taking anti-depressants and even one anti-psychotic drug. Nothing worked until I heard about probiotics. Probiotics did help for quite a while but then they seemed to not work very well anymore. It has only been about a week or so that I've been taking two calcium carbonate tabs a day (one with lunch and one with dinner) and I am so excited to say that I have had no D at all. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sharon Herbert

Sharon Herbert said:


> My IBS-D started gradually. At first I thought it was food poisoning. Soon it was obvious that I was getting food poisoning eating the same things other people ate and they weren't getting sick. Soon I knew it wasn't food poisoning at all but I still didn't know anything about IBS. Slowly, my condition became worse and my doctor referred to it as "a little bit of irritable bowel." At that point my doctor insisted that the best thing for me to do was to slow my system by taking anti-depressants and even one anti-psychotic drug. Nothing worked until I heard about probiotics. Probiotics did help for quite a while but then they seemed to not work very well anymore. It has only been about a week or so that I've been taking two calcium carbonate tabs a day (one with lunch and one with dinner) and I am so excited to say that I have had no D at all. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sharon Herbert

IBS-D: Limited diet (no dairy, no coffee, no onions, small meals only) and one calcium carbonate with lunch and one with dinner - that still works for me!


----------



## IBSD88

Hi, wanting to know what other people do in these situations, with calcium I am still getting a fair amount of D but it is firming up the stool so it is well worth it.after a fair bout of D I had to take a few immodium etc. but then found that although I wasn't constipated I was struggling to have a normal sized BM for a week, i held back slightly on the calcium to see if I could get back into a good flow and within a day I was unlucky enough for it to coincide with a very big D bought lasting about 10 hours and requireing a lot of immodium.Now normally this will result in maybe a day or 2 without a BM (unless have another bought of D) as I am fairly sure I will be empty, but do any of you phase the calcium after getting D to stop yourself being over firm considering how many immodiums we take? maybe waiting a day or taking a half tablet for a day or two?


----------



## Thai

Imodium never constipates me enough to change my calcium intake.


----------



## Siea

Thai said:


> Imodium never constipates me enough to change my calcium intake.


Same here.


----------



## emky12

I have had IBS-D for approx 7 years. It is usually the "d" but sometimes I'm constipated but for the most part it is "d". I have gone through all of the test etc, and many medications with no success. I think my issue is triggered somewhat by anxiety/stress and my eating habits. I have a tendancy to binge on the wrong foods due to the stresses of life and the stresses of this disease. I always think "why me"? and then eat the wrong foods and suffering for it. Anyways, I tried the calcium approx a year ago but I think I went about it all wrong and therefore didn't have much success. I don't eat breakfast so hopefully I can make it through a morning without having to rush to the bathroom so I am not taking one in the am. I have recently started trying it again but am not sure if I'm taking the right kind - it is Caltrate Plus which contains 600 mgs calcium, Vit D-400 IU, Vit k1-20 mcg, magnesium-50 mg/zinc, copper & manganese. I wanted to know if this is the right kind and should I try eating breakfast so I can take a pill three times a day? I am going to give this an honest try this time and try to curb my eating habits....I want my life back!


----------



## LNAPE

emky12 said:


> I have had IBS-D for approx 7 years. It is usually the "d" but sometimes I'm constipated but for the most part it is "d". I have gone through all of the test etc, and many medications with no success. I think my issue is triggered somewhat by anxiety/stress and my eating habits. I have a tendancy to binge on the wrong foods due to the stresses of life and the stresses of this disease. I always think "why me"? and then eat the wrong foods and suffering for it. Anyways, I tried the calcium approx a year ago but I think I went about it all wrong and therefore didn't have much success. I don't eat breakfast so hopefully I can make it through a morning without having to rush to the bathroom so I am not taking one in the am. I have recently started trying it again but am not sure if I'm taking the right kind - it is Caltrate Plus which contains 600 mgs calcium, Vit D-400 IU, Vit k1-20 mcg, magnesium-50 mg/zinc, copper & manganese. I wanted to know if this is the right kind and should I try eating breakfast so I can take a pill three times a day? I am going to give this an honest try this time and try to curb my eating habits....I want my life back!


You may want to start with just calcium carbonate and vitamin D only. Start with 1/2 tablet with 3 daily meals. You must take it in the morning so if you can't eat breakfast maybe just a piece of toast. You need to eat when you take it and you need to take it at regular intervals over the day and every day. After 3 days of the 1/2 tablet increase the does if needed and it can be a combination of 1/2 tabs and full tabs. Take no vitamins. Check side effects of other meds you may be taking. Do not eat lettuce or acid foods or drinks for now.Linda


----------



## IBSD88

"Imodium never constipates me enough to change my calcium intake."It isn't constipating as still have bm's but after a dozen or so immodiums there is a possibility that stool can be very hard, which isnt the most fun thing to deal with as can be more painful or lesser amounts than normal.Still get D on calcium which is the issue but frequency is down and other stools are firmer at good points


----------



## gingerbrown12872

Does the calcium simply have a constipating effect? Or does it work as a binding agent like Questran?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Calcium probably has some interaction with bile.http://jnci.oxfordjournals.org/content/88/2/81.short is technical but discusses it.


----------



## Thai

"It isn't constipating as still have bm's but after a dozen or so immodiums there is a possibility that stool can be very hard, which isnt the most fun thing to deal with as can be more painful or lesser amounts than normal."That is what I was saying......there is NOT the possibility for me that the stool becomes hard......can't remember a hard stool in many many many years."Still get D on calcium"Oh yeah....me too!! And that is with flavanoid supplements,probiotics, digestive enzymes, fiber supplements, along with the calcium and acupuncture, yoga and a host of others.


----------



## dlbaral

My son is on day 3 of calcium and seems to be doing better. Didn't take immodium today and still ok. The gas is ok and he has not had to take anything for it. If this doesn't work I am going to have him try Doc Snow's treatment. It can't hurt. Modern medicine can't help him. I wish you all the best with this condition. Don't give up. Please don't. You will find something that makes your condition better. All the best.


----------



## freebird

Dear Linda, Words cannot express the gratitude I feel for you for posting across the internet how calcium can help with the "dumping syndrome" that can happen following gallbladder removal. I am 48 years old and had my gallbladder removed in 1998. Since then I have suffered with the daily urgent diarrhea you described in your post. I mentioned this to my doctors many times but all said I needed to watch my diet. So fed up with dealing with this, last year I tried hypnosis for IBS. It did not work. Still determined to find help I found a website http://www.gallbladderattack.com/ that actually spoke of the "dumping" syndrome and explained the excess bile. Well that made sense and no doctor had ever explained that to me. Their solution was a supplement called clay and bile combo (Cholachol) which I purchased. It worked one day and one day not, could never really get my system to adjust and the whole clay idea didn't seem right to me. Plus I lost some weight and wondered if the clay was absorbing the nutrients in my food. I stopped taking it and the weight returned. But your suggestion??? Worked IMMEDIATLELY! I cannot tell you how amazing I feel. Who knew? I have had two days of formed BM and can say this is a miracle. And I hate dairy products so need the calcium, too! I am going on Day 2 of no urgent diarrhea (that's HUGE for me) and want to shout in the streets. Many thanks for this info. I hope others who have suffered for so long like me find you.May I just add that I wrote this email directly to Linda last week and can tell you that as of today I still have no urgency to run to the bathroom. I take one Caltrate at breakfast, one at lunch and one at dinner. I have experienced no cramping and no constipation so this dose must be right for me. I used to also wake up during the early morning hours and run to the bathroom. There's been none of that since starting Caltrate.


----------



## policymaker

Does the calcium help with pains like cramps or gas, or it just enhances formed BM "production"?


----------



## BQ

I think it directly helps firm up BM's which may in turn help lessen spasms for some sufferers. So for some it may help pain indirectly.


----------



## LNAPE

policymaker said:


> Does the calcium help with pains like cramps or gas, or it just enhances formed BM "production"?


I say it does help with the pain. If you have bile acids burning your insides and the calcium can soak up thi s bile it then does not irritate the lining of the intestines and it also relaxes the muscles and after getting used to it in the first few days it does hell with the gas and the rumblings that go on inside.Linda


----------



## policymaker

So your practical usage of calcium makes you think that it actually helps with pain/gas as well... thats interesting because I might say that I find that even more irritating than urgency itself. I guess its not treatment but help then. ty very much.


----------



## J Beith

I am so excited that I found this thread!!!! So much so, that before dinner I ran to the drugstore to buy the Caltrate. My IBS-D was brought on by a run in with the worst bout of food poisoning 5 years ago. I've not been the same since. I have been looking (for years) for how to control the urgency and diarrhea with out having to take so much Imodium. I eat very clean and the only trigger foods that I have been able to pinpoint down are garlic and onions. I avoid them like the plague. However, after trying anti-depressants, birth control, elimination diets, food allergy testing, an endoscopy and colonoscopy...the only thing that works is the Imodium. I am very optimistic and hopeful that the calcium will work. Maybe then I can work on all the anxiety I have developed around my digestive system. I just wanted to thank you in advance and I'll keep everyone posted. J


----------



## calmom

I started taking Caltrate D plus about 4 years ago. My D symptoms were drastically reduced. I went from having 6-8 loose bowel movements a day to maybe 2 a week. It was life-changing. I have only been taking one a day, but the symptoms are creeping back. Looks like I may have to increase my intake. Thanks so much for your post.


----------



## LNAPE

calmomTry to think if you changed anything else. Maybe started some other med for another reason or even vitamins will cause a problem. Anything with magnesium also is a problem. If this is not a problem then you are just taking one so you can increase the dose and you most likely will get relief again.Linda


----------



## IBS-D guy

Can anyone recommend a calcium supplement in the UK please? I will be going past a Holland & Barett and a rosemarys health food shop tomorrow and was wondering if anyone has had success from a supplement from either of those shops?


----------



## LNAPE

IBS-D guy said:


> Can anyone recommend a calcium supplement in the UK please? I will be going past a Holland & Barett and a rosemarys health food shop tomorrow and was wondering if anyone has had success from a supplement from either of those shops?


This may be what you are looking for.http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&xs=BB3EB06E71CE4CCDAE03E2A040AF45D7Linda


----------



## IBS-D guy

Thanks. I picked a bottle up today. Hopefully i will be lucky with it


----------



## LNAPE

IBS-D guy said:


> Thanks. I picked a bottle up today. Hopefully i will be lucky with it


Let me know how you are doing and I will help if I can.Linda


----------



## meredith56

Hi everyone! I started using the calcium supplements last June. It took a couple of weeks to get my dosage right, but between the Calcium and adding Align supplements, I am feeling a million times better. I still have some urgency to go to the bathroom, but I can go places. I can go to my son's school and make copies for PTO things without being afraid of having an attack. I can go to the bus stop, the Y, shopping all sorts of things that used to make me crazy. I still have some reservations with road trips and that, but I know it is mind over matter at this point because my tummy is behaving now. Thank you Linda, you were such a help!!


----------



## Thai

Have you tried using the calcium with magnesium added?


----------



## PD85

I've been reading through this thread and was wondering what the verdict is on getting the caltrate WITH magnesium vs. WITH OUT? The thread is rather long so I've confused myself with so much reading. Have people had more success with one vs. the other (for IBS-D)?


----------



## LNAPE

PD85 said:


> I've been reading through this thread and was wondering what the verdict is on getting the caltrate WITH magnesium vs. WITH OUT? The thread is rather long so I've confused myself with so much reading. Have people had more success with one vs. the other (for IBS-D)?


PD85,Magnesium can cause diarrhea. If you find you have a problem getting constipated on the calcium without the magnesium you may want to switch and it has 50 mg of magnesium and that will help. But you have to watch that you do not take your dose too close together with the magnesium or you can get diarrhea. Linda


----------



## Rgirl

Hi, Linda. I'm outside US and while Pfizer do sell Caltrate 600+D in my country, it has some magnesium in it. So, could you point me to a direct link to the type of Caltrate you take? This way I can buy the right one online and try and see if it works for me - I really hope so. IBS-D is awful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LNAPE

Rgirlhttp://www.drugstore.com/qxp17266/caltrate/calcium_and_vitamin_d_600d_tablets.htm?brand=7698Start With this one and if you get too constipated the switch to the purple and white bottle with the added minerals it has 50 mg of magnesium and other minerals and this can help the constipation Linda


----------



## Siea

LNAPE said:


> Rgirlhttp://www.drugstore.com/qxp17266/caltrate/calcium_and_vitamin_d_600d_tablets.htm?brand=7698Start With this one and if you get too constipated the switch to the purple and white bottle with the added minerals it has 50 mg of magnesium and other minerals and this can help the constipation Linda


That link is godo if they do indeed ship to you. They do not ship to Sweden :/I order from www.americarx.com. A bit more expensive maybe but atleast they ship to Sweden...


----------



## PD85

Day 3 in the books. No real change in bowel habits. Taking 1/2 tab Caltrate + D w/o minerals at the end of every meal. No real side effects either. Going to continue this dose for 2 more days and then take a whole tab with the dinner meal.


----------



## LNAPE

PD85,Let me ask if you are taking any other meds and do not take a multi vitamin either. What did you eat today or yesterday. I will try to help you through this.Linda


----------



## PD85

LNAPE said:


> PD85,Let me ask if you are taking any other meds and do not take a multi vitamin either. What did you eat today or yesterday. I will try to help you through this.Linda


Yes, I don't have a working thyroid so I take Levothroid. I have been waking up in the middle of the night to take my thyroid medicine so that it doesn't interact with the calcium. Even if it does, if the calcium can get my D under control I will worry about the thyroid later. I've been hypo and hyper so many times, neither seems to make a difference







. No multi-vitamins. No fiber supps.Day 1 Meals (took 1/2 Caltrate at end of each meal):Breakfast: 3 eggs, 1 bowl honey nut rice chex cereal w/ rice milk, 1/2 bananaLunch: Quiznos buffalo chicken on whole wheat, 1/2 apple, granola barDinner: Meatball marinara (usually gets me a little looser the next day and it did), 1/2 apple, nutrigrain barDay 2 Meals (same Caltrate):Breakfast: 3 eggs, 1 bowl honey nut rice chex cereal w/ rice milk, 1/2 bananaLunch: roast beef wrap (cheese, lettuce, mayo), granola bar, 1/2 appleDinner: roasted chicken, potatoes, asparagus, after-dinner chocolate (usually dont have this)Day 3 Meals (same Caltrate): Breakfast: 3 eggs, 1 bowl honey nut rice chex cereal w/ rice milk, 1/2 bananaLunch: reuben sandwich, french fries (usually wouldn't eat either but was at the museum), granola barDinner: turkey meat loaf and mashed potatoes, 1/2 pear, nutrigrain barDay 2 morning was the worst. Today was actually ok (Day 4). I'm thinking about taking a whole caltrate tonight since I'm not really noticing any side effects. We shall see how I feel come dinner time.


----------



## LNAPE

PD85,What a great breakdown of what you are doing. Like you said the morning after the tomato sauce is where you can have a problem with the acid sauce. Also any acid drink like OJ should be limited for the beginning. When eating out avoid the salad bars and lettuce many places use sulfites on the food to keep it looking fresh and it can cause diarrhea for a lot of us. You seem to be eating great and better than a lot of us are able to do with this problem. I too take a thyroid medication and during one of my night time visits to the bathroom I too take my pill so it will not be affected with the calcium. It sounds great so keep taking the calcium and you can take it as soon as you sit down to eat.LindaYou can use my direct email if you like [email protected]


----------



## PD85

LNAPE said:


> PD85,What a great breakdown of what you are doing. Like you said the morning after the tomato sauce is where you can have a problem with the acid sauce. Also any acid drink like OJ should be limited for the beginning. When eating out avoid the salad bars and lettuce many places use sulfites on the food to keep it looking fresh and it can cause diarrhea for a lot of us. You seem to be eating great and better than a lot of us are able to do with this problem. I too take a thyroid medication and during one of my night time visits to the bathroom I too take my pill so it will not be affected with the calcium. It sounds great so keep taking the calcium and you can take it as soon as you sit down to eat.LindaYou can use my direct email if you like [email protected]


Yes I have discovered that tomato sauce, whole tomatoes, and lots of lettuce all make my stomach upset. I find a slice of lettuce on a sandwich seems ok, but a salad? Haven't had one in forever! Hopefully because we share some similarities the calcium will kick in here soon. I will update every few days as I raise the dose. I will email you if I need to have more of a back and forth. Thanks for offering your help to so many people!


----------



## joe2

Hi Linda,First let me say I think it is a wonderful thing you are doing to offer this advice that has clearly helped so many people and supporting people for all of these years through their issues. I just started using the Caltrate 600 (without Magnesium) and really am hoping to get back to fully functional life. My symptoms don't sound exactly the same as others in this forum but it still sounds like the calcium might help me. I have soft BMs with some incomplete evacuation issues but the gas/bloating is my bigger issue. The reason that I think the calcium might really help is because Imodium help a lot with both the D and the gas/bloating. I don't really have any questions, just hoping that you are willing to listen to my story and let me know if you have any other insights. I've been suffering from IBS for a little over a year now. It began when I went through a very stressful time in my life, but looking back on it I was developing symptoms for a couple years before that. At first I was having D 100% of the time and extremely gassy and bloated. My doctor recommended that I go see a naturopathist specializing in stomach issues instead of the normal gastroenterologist route because my mom has suffered from similar issues for a long time and was diagnosed with IBS after a million tests to eliminate everything else. Long story short about my mom is that the IBS diagnosis didn't really help her out in terms of relief from her issues and she spent years figuring out a very restrictive diet that worked for her. My symptoms are similar to my moms but for the most part I haven't been able to link her trigger foods to mine. Anyway the naturopathist worked with my GP doctor to do a bunch of tests to check for celiac (all were negative) and she had me start digestive enzymes in the meantime. The digestive enzymes helped a lot. I take a Lipase to digest fat (helped with gas/bloating) and Best Digest to digest protein (helped with the D) with every meal. Those got me to a point where I wasn't suffering terribly and the naturopathist thought my symptoms would go away on their own after awhile. The Best Digest helped with the D where my BMs were now formed but still soft. My symptoms didn't go away on their own (after about 8 months) so I decided to see a gastroenterologist too, who quickly diagnosed me with IBS without any tests and told me to add Benefiber and Align (probiotic) also. Adding these may have helped a bit but I'm really not sure. I take a million pills a day now and am still not too good. I go through times when I feel okay and times when I feel terrible (because of the gas/bloating) and I haven't really been able to find trigger foods. Immodium definitely helps too but I have never gone through a time when I've consistently taken it day after day to see if it is sustainable. One other interesting piece of information is that the naturopathist had me go on a multivitamin, B12 & D (based off of blood work). I knew magnesium could cause D but didn't really consider it until really reading the forum. The multivitamin has 250 mg of magnesium. I started taking it at nearly the same time as the Best Digest when my D got better so I can't separate out the two right now. Thanks for listening. Joe


----------



## PD85

Thought I would give a quick update on my trials with the calciumay 7 is now complete. Day 1-5, 1/2 Caltrate at the end of every meal (mainly because I don't like drinking right before or while I eat).Day 6-7, 1/2 Caltrate at the end of breakfast and lunch. 1 whole Caltrate at dinner (on day 7 this was taken prior to the meal).Oddly, on day 6 and 7 I had the same stool pattern each morning. I woke up to a 3-part, 20 minute extravaganza on the toilet but with no D (this is normal), and then ate breakfast. Then about 30-45 minutes after breakfast I had another poop, and then another 30-45 minutes after that I had a very loose, mucousy and close to D poop. But then all was great for the rest of each day. Except on day 6 I did have some urgency in the afternoon but it went away and I ended up not even going at night, which is a rarity for me. So it was great in hindsight.So since I've been on the calcium I've had fewer nightly poops and less nightly urgency. I would also report that my gas seems to have been more tolerable. Not sure what to make of the mucousy D in the mornings but it seems to be the tail end of whatever's left in me. Sure beats having no idea how many times I'm gonna go in the morning. We'll see if the pattern persists.On to the weekend where I plan to up the dose again. Good luck everyone.


----------



## LNAPE

PD85 said:


> Thought I would give a quick update on my trials with the calciumay 7 is now complete. Day 1-5, 1/2 Caltrate at the end of every meal (mainly because I don't like drinking right before or while I eat).Day 6-7, 1/2 Caltrate at the end of breakfast and lunch. 1 whole Caltrate at dinner (on day 7 this was taken prior to the meal).Oddly, on day 6 and 7 I had the same stool pattern each morning. I woke up to a 3-part, 20 minute extravaganza on the toilet but with no D (this is normal), and then ate breakfast. Then about 30-45 minutes after breakfast I had another poop, and then another 30-45 minutes after that I had a very loose, mucousy and close to D poop. But then all was great for the rest of each day. Except on day 6 I did have some urgency in the afternoon but it went away and I ended up not even going at night, which is a rarity for me. So it was great in hindsight.So since I've been on the calcium I've had fewer nightly poops and less nightly urgency. I would also report that my gas seems to have been more tolerable. Not sure what to make of the mucousy D in the mornings but it seems to be the tail end of whatever's left in me. Sure beats having no idea how many times I'm gonna go in the morning. We'll see if the pattern persists.On to the weekend where I plan to up the dose again. Good luck everyone.PB85,You may want to take the third full calcium tablet at bedtime with a small snack to help you in the mornings. As you know taking one with dinner leaves a long time between doses so skip the dinner one and take it later at bedtime. See if that works better.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

[quote name='joe2' timestamp='1295668799' post='819225']Hi Linda,First let me say I think it is a wonderful thing you are doing to offer this advice that has clearly helped so many people and supporting people for all of these years through their issues. I just started using the Caltrate 600 (without Magnesium) and really am hoping to get back to fully functional life. My symptoms don't sound exactly the same as others in this forum but it still sounds like the calcium might help me. I have soft BMs with some incomplete evacuation issues but the gas/bloating is my bigger issue. The reason that I think the calcium might really help is because Imodium help a lot with both the D and the gas/bloating. I don't really have any questions, just hoping that you are willing to listen to my story and let me know if you have any other insights. I've been suffering from IBS for a little over a year now. It began when I went through a very stressful time in my life, but looking back on it I was developing symptoms for a couple years before that. At first I was having D 100% of the time and extremely gassy and bloated. My doctor recommended that I go see a naturopathist specializing in stomach issues instead of the normal gastroenterologist route because my mom has suffered from similar issues for a long time and was diagnosed with IBS after a million tests to eliminate everything else. Long story short about my mom is that the IBS diagnosis didn't really help her out in terms of relief from her issues and she spent years figuring out a very restrictive diet that worked for her. My symptoms are similar to my moms but for the most part I haven't been able to link her trigger foods to mine. Anyway the naturopathist worked with my GP doctor to do a bunch of tests to check for celiac (all were negative) and she had me start digestive enzymes in the meantime. The digestive enzymes helped a lot. I take a Lipase to digest fat (helped with gas/bloating) and Best Digest to digest protein (helped with the D) with every meal. Those got me to a point where I wasn't suffering terribly and the naturopathist thought my symptoms would go away on their own after awhile. The Best Digest helped with the D where my BMs were now formed but still soft. My symptoms didn't go away on their own (after about 8 months) so I decided to see a gastroenterologist too, who quickly diagnosed me with IBS without any tests and told me to add Benefiber and Align (probiotic) also. Adding these may have helped a bit but I'm really not sure. I take a million pills a day now and am still not too good. I go through times when I feel okay and times when I feel terrible (because of the gas/bloating) and I haven't really been able to find trigger foods. Immodium definitely helps too but I have never gone through a time when I've consistently taken it day after day to see if it is sustainable. One other interesting piece of information is that the naturopathist had me go on a multivitamin, B12 & D (based off of blood work). I knew magnesium could cause D but didn't really consider it until really reading the forum. The multivitamin has 250 mg of magnesium. I started taking it at nearly the same time as the Best Digest when my D got better so I can't separate out the two right now. Thanks for listening. JoeJoeWhen you take a lot of things you don't really know what may be helping or hurting so it is best to take as less as possible and try to get one thing to work, Vitamins A D E and C and magnesium will cause stomach upset and diarrhea. It is better for now if you do not take them and give the calcium a good try. I don't know what else you are on but stop all that you can and feel comfortable doing. You need to start slow with the calcium 1/2 tablet with each of your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days then you adjust the dose depending on how you are doing. You could even add a 4th 1/2 table at bedtime with a small snack. This is what you need to do first. Then lets see how you are.Linda


----------



## joe2

LNAPE said:


> Hi Linda,First let me say I think it is a wonderful thing you are doing to offer this advice that has clearly helped so many people and supporting people for all of these years through their issues. I just started using the Caltrate 600 (without Magnesium) and really am hoping to get back to fully functional life. My symptoms don't sound exactly the same as others in this forum but it still sounds like the calcium might help me. I have soft BMs with some incomplete evacuation issues but the gas/bloating is my bigger issue. The reason that I think the calcium might really help is because Imodium help a lot with both the D and the gas/bloating. I don't really have any questions, just hoping that you are willing to listen to my story and let me know if you have any other insights. I've been suffering from IBS for a little over a year now. It began when I went through a very stressful time in my life, but looking back on it I was developing symptoms for a couple years before that. At first I was having D 100% of the time and extremely gassy and bloated. My doctor recommended that I go see a naturopathist specializing in stomach issues instead of the normal gastroenterologist route because my mom has suffered from similar issues for a long time and was diagnosed with IBS after a million tests to eliminate everything else. Long story short about my mom is that the IBS diagnosis didn't really help her out in terms of relief from her issues and she spent years figuring out a very restrictive diet that worked for her. My symptoms are similar to my moms but for the most part I haven't been able to link her trigger foods to mine. Anyway the naturopathist worked with my GP doctor to do a bunch of tests to check for celiac (all were negative) and she had me start digestive enzymes in the meantime. The digestive enzymes helped a lot. I take a Lipase to digest fat (helped with gas/bloating) and Best Digest to digest protein (helped with the D) with every meal. Those got me to a point where I wasn't suffering terribly and the naturopathist thought my symptoms would go away on their own after awhile. The Best Digest helped with the D where my BMs were now formed but still soft. My symptoms didn't go away on their own (after about 8 months) so I decided to see a gastroenterologist too, who quickly diagnosed me with IBS without any tests and told me to add Benefiber and Align (probiotic) also. Adding these may have helped a bit but I'm really not sure. I take a million pills a day now and am still not too good. I go through times when I feel okay and times when I feel terrible (because of the gas/bloating) and I haven't really been able to find trigger foods. Immodium definitely helps too but I have never gone through a time when I've consistently taken it day after day to see if it is sustainable. One other interesting piece of information is that the naturopathist had me go on a multivitamin, B12 & D (based off of blood work). I knew magnesium could cause D but didn't really consider it until really reading the forum. The multivitamin has 250 mg of magnesium. I started taking it at nearly the same time as the Best Digest when my D got better so I can't separate out the two right now. Thanks for listening. JoeJoeWhen you take a lot of things you don't really know what may be helping or hurting so it is best to take as less as possible and try to get one thing to work, Vitamins A D E and C and magnesium will cause stomach upset and diarrhea. It is better for now if you do not take them and give the calcium a good try. I don't know what else you are on but stop all that you can and feel comfortable doing. You need to start slow with the calcium 1/2 tablet with each of your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days then you adjust the dose depending on how you are doing. You could even add a 4th 1/2 table at bedtime with a small snack. This is what you need to do first. Then lets see how you are.Linda


[/quote]Thanks Linda, I'll stop taking the multivitamin, which has all of the things you listed that will cause upset stomach and diarrhea. The vitamin D is now redundant with the Calcium + D so I definitely don't need that anymore. I'm going to continue taking the B and enzymes for now (i definitely think the enzymes help). I actually have an appointment with the naturopathist on Monday so I'll get her opinion on taking the two together with the calcium also. Day two of 1/2 a pill at each meal is going well. I'm having a pretty good day, which does sometimes happen anyway so I'll need to give it a few more days to give an initial assessment.


----------



## LNAPE

joe2 said:


> Thanks Linda, I'll stop taking the multivitamin, which has all of the things you listed that will cause upset stomach and diarrhea. The vitamin D is now redundant with the Calcium + D so I definitely don't need that anymore. I'm going to continue taking the B and enzymes for now (i definitely think the enzymes help). I actually have an appointment with the naturopathist on Monday so I'll get her opinion on taking the two together with the calcium also. Day two of 1/2 a pill at each meal is going well. I'm having a pretty good day, which does sometimes happen anyway so I'll need to give it a few more days to give an initial assessment.


Joe,That sounds good and remember none of the calcium info backs up what we have determined to work here for many people so don't be surprised if the naturopathist tells you this will not work. You may want to be ready for that and give them this website or a link to the calcium thread and see what they say after reading the many successful posts. Let me know how you are and what they said.Linda


----------



## joe2

LNAPE said:


> Joe,That sounds good and remember none of the calcium info backs up what we have determined to work here for many people so don't be surprised if the naturopathist tells you this will not work. You may want to be ready for that and give them this website or a link to the calcium thread and see what they say after reading the many successful posts. Let me know how you are and what they said.Linda


Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely give the naturopathist a link to the website. She is very good though and I think she'll be receptive and interested to hear of the success so many people are having with the Calcium.


----------



## joe2

Hi Linda,A couple things have slightly changed after seeing the naturopathist. She has never heard of using calcium but said it certainly makes sense since it is a constipating agent. She is all for me using it but wants to also look for the root cause of my issues. She has me taking a GI test from Metametrix to test for various issues. The test required I stop taking everything for a couple days (including the calcium). I've now completed the test and am back to trying the calcium again. Since I stopped taking everything else already, I'm going to give it a shot with only the calcium and maybe add the other stuff back in after awhile as needed. My current plan is to use half a pill 3 to 4 times a day for a couple days and make my way up to a full pill if half isn't doing the trick. The naturopathist told me to stay under 2400 mg of calcium per day.Joe


----------



## PD85

Back to give an updateay 18 now...On 2 1/2 tabs per day, today is the first day on 3 tabs.My bowels haven't been very comfortable lately. No full blown D but I might not have gotten it anyways. I'm still going 3-6 times in the morning just to leave the house. Lots of bloating and pain still in the mornings, hard to leave the house in a reasonable time. I feel like the calcium firms things up some of the time, and others it has little effect. I have still have to use the restroom at nights which is a burden for me because it takes so long to go sometimes but then still comes out D. On a couple of nights I had terrible gas which I traced back to some new bread I tried, and that was fortunate. I also seem to be getting some hemorrhoids again, might have to go on metamucil for a few days which would suck, but it cures them pretty fast.All-in-all I haven't made up my mind about the calcium, still going to keep taking it with the 3 tabs per day now and see what happens. I just bought some peppermint oil caps and pancreatic enzymes which I will experiment with individually coming up here soon. Slowly but surely I guess.


----------



## LNAPE

Joe,I want to know if you noticed how you felt by stopping all things to do your test. It is better not to take anything you do not have to take.PD85,You have taken your time working up to 3 pills a day. Did you skip the dinner one and try taking the third full tablet at bedtime with a small snack.Linda


----------



## Shena

LNAPE said:


> Marilyn,The only thing you need to change is it has been 7 years now of success and I try to pass the info along whenever someone puts their email address in their profile but a lot of people don't so I do think it would be a good idea to keep this in the forefront after all this time I still get lots of emails with questions and I do answer all of them quickly.Thanks for the interest in keeping this information going.You can always tell people to email me if they like I am happy to help if I can so if you want to post my email address please feel free to do so.Linda


I just wanted to thank you sooooooooo much for this post! I have been taking Caltrate 600-D for a few days now and i have not had diarrhea one time! You will never know how much this post has helped me, again.... thank you soooo much!!!! (btw, i had suffered from diarrhea sinse having my gall bladder removed 14 years ago!).~Shena~


----------



## joe2

LNAPE said:


> Joe,I want to know if you noticed how you felt by stopping all things to do your test. It is better not to take anything you do not have to take.PD85,You have taken your time working up to 3 pills a day. Did you skip the dinner one and try taking the third full tablet at bedtime with a small snack.Linda


Linda,Yes, I felt bad off of everything, but I wouldn't say it was worse than a bad couple of days that I have had on all of the stuff I was taking. After the two days off of everything, I started to take just the Calcium. One day into the calcium I had really bad D, much worse even than I remember having before I was taking everything (remember that was main problem when on all of the stuff was loose stool and gas/bloating). This may have just been a random incident, but I'm really not sure. I pretty quickly ramped up the calcium that I was taking to the point where I was taking 3-4 full 600mg pills per days. I felt about the same as I did with the Calcium as I did on all of the other stuff, which is consistent loose stool and varying good and bad periods of gas/bloating. 3-4 days ago, I decided to introduce a probiotic into the mix. I thought the first couple days that it was helping. I had little to no gas/bloating and a couple well formed BMs, but the last couple of days I'm back to the loose stool and gas/bloating. I'm trying to take it slowly and really understand what is helping and what isn't but it is tough because my symptoms vary so much from day to day or week or week (meaning sometimes I'm okay one day and not the next day, and other times I'm fine for a week and then not fine the next week).My plan was to stay on the 3-4 calcium + the VSL3 probiotic for about a week and see how that goes. If it isn't going well, I think I'm going to switch to calcium + digestive enzymes. Joe


----------



## PD85

Day 29 now. I stopped the calcium cold turkey for about 2 days about a week ago after I woke up 2 straight days with my "normal" D in the morning but slightly worse. I figured the calcium wasn't working... Well in those 2 days I definitely noticed how the calcium effects me, and it most definitely slows things down. And it makes things a lot more comfortable during the day. So after 2 days without the caclium I took 1/2 tab at night and woke up the next day and have been taking 1/2 tab with every meal. I don't notice a difference between this amount and the full tab 3x daily, so I'm just going to stick with it. I've also been taking pancreatic enzymes (just pancreatin, not an enzyme mixture) as of about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I have no idea if it is doing anything. Also I was taking pepogest peppermint oil caps before meals for a few days but I also noticed nothing different with them so I stopped. The pancreatin I will keep taking. Today my stomach hit a rough patch, but just with pain and gas, and I assume it's because I had to hold my stools this morning for a couple of hours. I'm not sure if I will make any changes to the calcium but I will update if I do.


----------



## clyons

hi there,I have a quick question... i bought the calcium with added minerals for a week and i found out that it actually gave me worse diarrea so i switch to the calcium without the minerals and i feel it hasnt made any difference. Is that normal for it to take a while to work? i still take my immodium 3 in the morning and at night, not taking and other vitamins and mainly only can drink ensure and eat bananas and eggs.


----------



## LNAPE

clyons said:


> hi there,I have a quick question... i bought the calcium with added minerals for a week and i found out that it actually gave me worse diarrea so i switch to the calcium without the minerals and i feel it hasnt made any difference. Is that normal for it to take a while to work? i still take my immodium 3 in the morning and at night, not taking and other vitamins and mainly only can drink ensure and eat bananas and eggs.


Do you have calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 400IU. Eggs over easy can be a problem for some. Do you take other meds. Do you eat lettuce. It can take a bit longer for some but you have to stay consistent with the calcium. Did you start with 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day then in 3 days increase the dose. Email me direct if yo [email protected]


----------



## joe2

Update: I am still taking the calcium, VSL #3 probiotic and am into a week of a gluten free diet. I'm doing much better, but still not 100%. I'm going to continue with this combo for a while longer and see how it goes.


----------



## jack3000

Linda: your calcium stuff is the bomb, let me tell you. I have been doing your trick for about 6 months now and it's working fairly well. I even buy the cheapest Calcium/D combination I can get.Nothing is a cure of course, but I can generally get through most of my days now, and I travel to meetings a lot every day in a stressful as heck job. I still haven't changed my diet from bananas/tortillas/peppermint tea in the morning, pasta/chicken/mushrooms for lunch, and not much in the evening. I also cheat and have a ginger ale each day and eat (gasp!) 5 to 6 cookies a day. I sometimes eat a dark chocolate square (85% cacao) as well.Anyway, not trying to give you my life's story. Just want to let folks know this can help. I just went 45 days between needing to take 1 Immodium using your approach. Usually it ranges from 12 to 20 days. Unfortunately, I got really brave yesterday and introduced some pomegranate juice (which I had read on some random website to be good for IBS-D, you lying suckers!!! because it tasted so good going down) and had some looseness. So I popped that fun little opiate this morning. But it made me want to finally register and give thanks to you.I take about 800IU per day of the Vitamin D and 1200 mg of the Calcium. I divide it up with each meal as you suggested as well. As first, I was stupid and didn't read your advice on waiting 5 to 6 hours for them to work through the system. I would take them too early; sometimes I would take them too late. The 6 hour mark seems to work best for me. Anyway, thank you, my friend. I have been living in this hell for 16 years. It's destroyed a lot of opportunities in the workplace and in life and caused me to avoid risk and avoid people. I had become a shell of my former self. If I had not read your advice, I'd still be crying every 3 or 4 days (literally, you know what I mean, it really happens), remaining depressed, and living with constant anxiety. Now, I try not to sweat things. I keep some calcium pills (and Immodium if I need it but generally don't) with me everywhere I go since I travel. Now, this could all come crashing down, I'm sure. One thing I've learned with this condition is that just when you think you've found something and call yourself fixed, you are kidding yourself. You try and introduce new foods into your diet and boom, there goes the neighborhood. However, it would be both ridiculous and downright crazy if I didn't at least jump on this board and tell you that you have helped me. I'm sure after I hit "post" I'll probably be jinxing myself , but oh well, just wanted you to know!


----------



## LNAPE

jack3000,I do appreciate you taking the time to write and you can be reassured that this can work for a long time. It is over 12 years of success for me just pay attention like you have to what you are feeling and adjust what you have eaten and maybe how much calcium you take. 16 years of suffering and I know what that is like it was 23 for me before I found this to work for me then started posting the information. I do like you sense of humor too which I know was hard to come up with when you were suffering and no one would understand.You stay in touch and if things do go back to what it was before I may be able to help. I have lots of feedback in my little brain to pass along to anyone who just ask.Take Care,Linda


----------



## NateJ

Hello. I had a question about the Calcium. Is cholestyramine resin Questran the same thing? my dr. put me on the powderstuff after my Gall Bladder surgery to help with the 'D', and it seemed to for about the first 2 months, but the last week or 2 its returned. I wasn't sure if the powder is calcium or what it is. I tried looking it up, but it just talksabout lowering cholesterol.


----------



## LNAPE

NateJCholestyramine is for lowering cholesterol but because it binds the bile from the gall bladder it was found to help with diarrhea it is not calcium carbonate. It also has side effects and you need to have blood test done on a regular basis because it can affect you liver function.Calcium carbonate has side effects of constipation and thus is able to help control the diarrhea attacks by binding the bile also without the side effects and most of us need more calcium anyway. It is no cure but works by taking it with your meals 3 times a day at least 5 or 6 hours apart. It works it way through the system soaking up excess bile and water to give you a more formed stool. It is a matter of working out how much it takes to help each one of us and staying consistent with the dose. It can control the diarrhea. It has worked for me for over 12 years.Linda


----------



## NateJ

LNAPE said:


> NateJCholestyramine is for lowering cholesterol but because it binds the bile from the gall bladder it was found to help with diarrhea it is not calcium carbonate. It also has side effects and you need to have blood test done on a regular basis because it can affect you liver function.Calcium carbonate has side effects of constipation and thus is able to help control the diarrhea attacks by binding the bile also without the side effects and most of us need more calcium anyway. It is no cure but works by taking it with your meals 3 times a day at least 5 or 6 hours apart. It works it way through the system soaking up excess bile and water to give you a more formed stool. It is a matter of working out how much it takes to help each one of us and staying consistent with the dose. It can control the diarrhea. It has worked for me for over 12 years.Linda


Do you need a script for it? I wonder if I should take it if i'm on Questran too? not sure of the interaction.If its OTC, what is it called? I've had blood work done 3 times since i started taking Questran about 2 months ago.background - Inflammation in Intestines, scar tissue, 'D', black stool-but not blood, no gall bladder, hiatel hernia, smoker, i think thats it. Am taking Prevacid, Pepcid, Questran, Xanax, and just started Methscopolam yesterday.Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

NateJ,You may find a side effect of some of the things you are taking will cause diarrhea. You need to stop whatever you can because everything has side effects and they are not usually helpful. Let me say if you could control the diarrhea and the acid burning stomach from the bile flow and the anxiety that comes with it could you stop all the other meds. Be sure to check with the doctor. Some meds can not be taken at the same time as calcium because calcium will reduce the effect of them by absorbing them along with the bile flowing in the system. You can only try to see if it helps but from what I know and as you can see from all of the post this does work. Check with the pharmacy about drug interactions and see what they say.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

No script is needed for calcium but be sure if you try this you get calcium carbonate 600mg and vitamin D to start.Linda


----------



## NateJ

LNAPE said:


> NateJ,You may find a side effect of some of the things you are taking will cause diarrhea. You need to stop whatever you can because everything has side effects and they are not usually helpful. Let me say if you could control the diarrhea and the acid burning stomach from the bile flow and the anxiety that comes with it could you stop all the other meds. Be sure to check with the doctor. Some meds can not be taken at the same time as calcium because calcium will reduce the effect of them by absorbing them along with the bile flowing in the system. You can only try to see if it helps but from what I know and as you can see from all of the post this does work. Check with the pharmacy about drug interactions and see what they say.Linda


everything i take has a side effect of 'D', 'C', nausea, etc... sometimes I think they just put that on there to cover there 'a$$es' so to speak.I always thought that pepcid and prevacid were for acid refulx/ heart burn but I've never really had that. My primary and GI both insist that taking them will help with my nausea but neither have improved my symptoms. If anything i'm worse now that before I started taking them. Just trying to do what the Dr. says to do. The 'D' is probably the worst of my symptoms. The stomach irritation i can almost live with (cope). But the D has got to stop. If I don't go three times by noon i have a horrid sensation of needing to go all day.After my latest bout this week I am going to stop the prevacid and pepcid. I'm almost out of both anyway and they are not relieving me aftertwo months. I'll try the Calcium and Vit D after this stuff works out of my system.Thanks for the advice.nate


----------



## LNAPE

NateJ,I think you will find the calcium to help with the burning stomach and the yellowish burning diarrhea. You will have to give you insides a bit of time to heal but they will and the nausea and diarrhea can be controlled. I would not wait I would go ahead and start with 1/2 tablet with you meals 3 times a day for the first 3 days and see what is happening.Linda


----------



## NateJ

LNAPE said:


> NateJ,I think you will find the calcium to help with the burning stomach and the yellowish burning diarrhea. You will have to give you insides a bit of time to heal but they will and the nausea and diarrhea can be controlled. I would not wait I would go ahead and start with 1/2 tablet with you meals 3 times a day for the first 3 days and see what is happening.Linda


Ok so today is Day 2 with no meds. I have not taken any PPI's or my Questran since Thurs after I got home from yet another trip to the ER.I had a quick question though about your calcium/Vit D remedy.My symptoms of 'D' don't seem as severe as most people on here have. Mine occur maybe once a week, almost like it builds up for a few days, theni have 1 morning or day of excrutiating pain, then back to somewhat normal. The only difference lately has been that my bloating and agitated stomach is not going away. So if I use this, will it bind me up to bad? sorry. i just want to make sure i fully understand. I'm more comfortable trying natural products as oppsosed to all these antispasm drugs and ppi's the Dr.s keep giving me, but has anyone you recommened this to had any adverse side effects that I should look out for?ThanksNate


----------



## LNAPE

NateJ,You may have not had it so bad since you were taking questran and it could be helping some. You do not need to wait to start the calcium and it is not like some natural remedy it is a vitamin we all need for our bone health. You may want to start with 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at lunch and 1/2 at bedtime with a small snack instead at dinner. You must pay attention so you do not get constipated if you feel that comming on then stop until you go then start again and adjust the dose. After 3 day lets see how you are doing. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods or drinks for now.LindaBe sure to get the right calcium NOT calcium citrate but calcium carbonate form of calcium


----------



## NateJ

LNAPE said:


> NateJ,You may have not had it so bad since you were taking questran and it could be helping some. You do not need to wait to start the calcium and it is not like some natural remedy it is a vitamin we all need for our bone health. You may want to start with 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at lunch and 1/2 at bedtime with a small snack instead at dinner. You must pay attention so you do not get constipated if you feel that comming on then stop until you go then start again and adjust the dose. After 3 day lets see how you are doing. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods or drinks for now.LindaBe sure to get the right calcium NOT calcium citrate but calcium carbonate form of calcium


I could not find what your talking about. Nothing said 'carbonate' on it. There are some Calcium + D pills but they said they were for women.Is there a certain brand or something? btw i'm a male, must in case that matters.


----------



## LNAPE

NateJ said:


> I could not find what your talking about. Nothing said 'carbonate' on it. There are some Calcium + D pills but they said they were for women.Is there a certain brand or something? btw i'm a male, must in case that matters.


 NateJ,I have observed that some males do not need as much calcium to get them constipated. So pay attention as I know you always do because of this problem we have. Calcium carbonate is the form of calcium you need to buy there are many brands I started with Caltrate Brand but you can use most any store brand just get the carbonate form of calcium. They usually push calcium for women for the bone loss thing so if you don't want calcium for women on your shelf then find a different one Wagreens, Walmart and just about any store sells the Caltrate brand but they also have a copy brand with the store name on it.Linda


----------



## NateJ

LNAPE said:


> NateJ,I have observed that some males do not need as much calcium to get them constipated. So pay attention as I know you always do because of this problem we have. Calcium carbonate is the form of calcium you need to buy there are many brands I started with Caltrate Brand but you can use most any store brand just get the carbonate form of calcium. They usually push calcium for women for the bone loss thing so if you don't want calcium for women on your shelf then find a different one Wagreens, Walmart and just about any store sells the Caltrate brand but they also have a copy brand with the store name on it.Linda


hmmm ok. i saw the link you gave someone else back in this thread farther. I think I saw that. I was just confused because the bottle at the store did not say carbonate anywhere on it. I actually have another appt. with a new GI tomorrow. I broke down and took my prevacid last night because my heartburn was getting really bad.but I have not taken anything else is 5 days now.


----------



## LNAPE

NateJ said:


> hmmm ok. i saw the link you gave someone else back in this thread farther. I think I saw that. I was just confused because the bottle at the store did not say carbonate anywhere on it. I actually have another appt. with a new GI tomorrow. I broke down and took my prevacid last night because my heartburn was getting really bad.but I have not taken anything else is 5 days now.


The calcium ingredient list on back of the bottle will say calcium carbonate. Many anti acids have magnesium in them (A measurable amount and this will cause diarrhea also. I know it is hard to think something so simple can work but it does and all the acid you are having I am guessing is from all the bile flowing freely in your gut now that the gall bladder is removed. The calcium will help to control this and it can work pretty quick. no doctor can tell you this will work because it has not been proven scientifically but it does and it is cheap so no drug company will researh this because there is no money in it.Linda


----------



## NateJ

LNAPE said:


> The calcium ingredient list on back of the bottle will say calcium carbonate. Many anti acids have magnesium in them (A measurable amount and this will cause diarrhea also. I know it is hard to think something so simple can work but it does and all the acid you are having I am guessing is from all the bile flowing freely in your gut now that the gall bladder is removed. The calcium will help to control this and it can work pretty quick. no doctor can tell you this will work because it has not been proven scientifically but it does and it is cheap so no drug company will researh this because there is no money in it.Linda


so my script prevacid has magnesium in it? that would make sense.its true that my D has gotten worse but it did get it on occassion before surgery. usually if i ate something i knew i shouldn't have. spicey. or if i ate to much. or drank more than 1 beer.now its crippling to the point of i can't leave in the morning until i've gone two maybe three times.so after my appt. tomorrow i'm going to try this. hopefully it works. i just need someone to tell me there isn't something more serious wrong with me first. i have some major abdominal pain that is freaking me out and not going away. like pains that are sharp and sensitive to touch.so i want to get that looked at.


----------



## LNAPE

NateJ said:


> so my script prevacid has magnesium in it? that would make sense.its true that my D has gotten worse but it did get it on occassion before surgery. usually if i ate something i knew i shouldn't have. spicey. or if i ate to much. or drank more than 1 beer.now its crippling to the point of i can't leave in the morning until i've gone two maybe three times.so after my appt. tomorrow i'm going to try this. hopefully it works. i just need someone to tell me there isn't something more serious wrong with me first. i have some major abdominal pain that is freaking me out and not going away. like pains that are sharp and sensitive to touch.so i want to get that looked at.


The pain I had was cramping really bad and spasms and the burning yellowish diarrhea. The pain sharp and sensitive to touch could be diverticulitis. It too could be infection and inflammation from all the bile acid. You are right to have it checked out.Linda


----------



## Trudles

Pretty new to this site and have been reading up on some very useful information. Been an IBS-D sufferer for 5yrs now since I have my gallbladder removed, its become so bad that i can just about drop my children at the school gate before rushing home to use the toilet. Im only 27 with 3 small children and this is slowly ruining all that I have in my life. I'm in the uk and have been trawling the websites for the Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D tablets that are mentioned and cannot seem to find them locally or even in this country, either that or I'm looking at the wrong websites. Really have to give this a try and hopefully start to regain control of my life rather than the "attacks" control me x


----------



## LNAPE

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&xs=BB3EB06E71CE4CCDAE03E2A040AF45D7Trudles,Here is a web site for the kind of calcium and where you can get it. Let me know if you need any help.Linda


----------



## ilhabela

Hi Linda,I am trying to find the calcium carbonate you recommend but it is really difficult to find it here in Italy (where I am right now and for the next month). Caltrate exists here but they are not selling (apparatenly because of a labelling problem...). In Germany (where I live), it is also not easy to find Caltrate (only the chocolate chewable ones, but they seem to have a different composition). The only tablets I found here were the ones with the following composition:Calcium Carbonate (0,5g) which is equivalent to 200mg of calciumThe other ingredients (amounts are not specified) are: microcristalline cellulosis, corn starch. Anti-agglomerates: carbossimetilcelulosis, magnesium stearate. What do you think? anything allarming?Also, how many pills you think should I take with each meal?I could not find anything with vitamin D in the form of tablets. Tried the effervescent ones, but they seem to make my symptoms worse.Thank you so much for the attention once more.Ilhabela


----------



## Trudles

LNAPE said:


> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&xs=BB3EB06E71CE4CCDAE03E2A040AF45D7Trudles,Here is a web site for the kind of calcium and where you can get it. Let me know if you need any help.Linda


Thank you so much, went and got these today so will give them a go tomorrow and fingers crossed they will work for me x


----------



## LNAPE

Trudles said:


> Thank you so much, went and got these today so will give them a go tomorrow and fingers crossed they will work for me x


Try to stop all things you can at first and take 1/2 tablet with your meals 3 times a day. Do this for the first 3 days. Don't eat lettuce and do not take vitamins/Linda


----------



## Chadster1979

I bought a bottle of Spring Valley brand calcium carbonate at WalMart, it wasn't hard to find. My problem is breaking them in half, it creates a sharp edge and makes me choke.I actually asked my doc for Questran my last visit and he prescribed it to me (I have the bile D), It kinda constipated me a bit so yesterday I skipped it, BIG mistake. I think the poop built up for several days and waited for the opportunity to release itself, and it did!


----------



## LNAPE

CHADSTER1979,I know what you are saying. I can swallow a full tablet easier than 1/2 tablet. You can put it in a spoon of something oatmeal ice cream apple sauce whatever to make it slide down easier. I use cream cheese when I give my dogs there pills. Let us know how you are doing. Questran works for some but it is hard to take and caused some bloating and you need to get your liver checked because it can affect the function of the liver.Linda


----------



## PD85

Half tablets are brutal to swallow!


----------



## Trudles

LNAPE said:


> Try to stop all things you can at first and take 1/2 tablet with your meals 3 times a day. Do this for the first 3 days. Don't eat lettuce and do not take vitamins/Linda


Just wondering why you say not to eat lettuce? xTrudy


----------



## LNAPE

Lettuce is pretty harsh on most of us with this problem and many places you eat put sulfites on it to help keep it looking fresh but this is a problem too.Linda


----------



## Andy1

Hi Linda,This is my first post on these forums, I found this thread with a bit of luck from Google. After reading though your thread its given me some hope. I am currently going through the motions of diagnosed with IBS-D / Coloits. I have been suffering with these IBS symptoms for nearly a year now but I am trying not to let it control my life.So far I have had a number of blood tests, the first one came back with inflammation markers and I have had another blood test a few weeks ago which came back completely normal. My GP currently has on Amitriptyline @ 20mg, this has helped a bit but I still get very bad diarrhea of a morning on the way to work. Its normally 3/4 time within a hour which is very inconvenient. I have tried loperamide hydrochloride (Imodium), it does seem to work but its not effective of a morning when I need it most. After reading this thread I ordered some Caltrate from the US to trail, as ill try anything once to see if it helps. I don't know if anyone else has similar symptoms to me where its really bad of a morning. ThanksAndy


----------



## LNAPE

Andy1,I am glad you found us and as you can see the calcium has helped many with diarrhea. You need to stop all things you can when you start and do not take any vitamins. You may find that you will feel better without the drugs if you can get the diarrhea under control. Which calcium did you buy one with just calcium carbonate and vitamin D. You need to start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and because you have morning trouble you can either take 1/2 at bedtime with a small snack and this can help in the mornings. Let me know if I can help and you can write to me direct if you like. Did you have your gall bladder removed.Linda


----------



## Andy1

LNAPE said:


> Andy1,I am glad you found us and as you can see the calcium has helped many with diarrhea. You need to stop all things you can when you start and do not take any vitamins. You may find that you will feel better without the drugs if you can get the diarrhea under control. Which calcium did you buy one with just calcium carbonate and vitamin D. You need to start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and because you have morning trouble you can either take 1/2 at bedtime with a small snack and this can help in the mornings. Let me know if I can help and you can write to me direct if you like. Did you have your gall bladder removed.Linda


Hi Linda, , Thank you for the advice, ill see how it goes. I haven't had my gall bladder removed at present. That's one thing I have noticed taking the Amitriptyline is it makes me feel like a zombie and I have noticed I have gain around 10Lbs taking it over 3/4 months.







It just seems to come from nowhere though, one day I was fine the next I was having all this symptoms other then that I like to think I am a healthy 29 year old. I don't know if its related but I seem to developed problems sleeping around the same period when the IBS seem to kick in, where I randomly get sweat attacks, chest pains etc... I take this is anxiety. As I asked the local GP and he dismissed any cardio problem straight away. However, the Amitriptyline seems to have cured these problems. Thanks again Andy


----------



## LNAPE

Andy1 said:


> Hi Linda, , Thank you for the advice, ill see how it goes. I haven't had my gall bladder removed at present. That's one thing I have noticed taking the Amitriptyline is it makes me feel like a zombie and I have noticed I have gain around 10Lbs taking it over 3/4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems to come from nowhere though, one day I was fine the next I was having all this symptoms other then that I like to think I am a healthy 29 year old. I don't know if its related but I seem to developed problems sleeping around the same period when the IBS seem to kick in, where I randomly get sweat attacks, chest pains etc... I take this is anxiety. As I asked the local GP and he dismissed any cardio problem straight away. However, the Amitriptyline seems to have cured these problems. Thanks again Andy


----------



## LNAPE

Andy1,You might want to get the thyroid checked. It too can have symptoms like you mentioned.Linda


----------



## Andy1

LNAPE said:


> Andy1,You might want to get the thyroid checked. It too can have symptoms like you mentioned.Linda


Hi Linda,I have had that checked in the first batch of tests and it came back fine. I have stopped taking the Amitriptyline now as I feel its not working for me and started on the Caltrate to see if it can help. However, I have had one hell of a day today as I have pretty much spent most of it on the loo I don't know if its due to the Amitriptyline or the Caltrate but its just been like yellow water today. Ive also hardly eaten anything due to it all day. Does Amitriptyline have any side effects when you stop taking it?Many ThanksAndy


----------



## LNAPE

Andy1, amitriptyline is discontinued abruptly, dizziness, headache, nausea, and restlessness may occur. Withdrawal symptoms may occur when even a few doses are missed. Therefore, it is recommended that the dose of antidepressant be reduced gradually when therapy is discontinued. You can continue these until you see if the calcium can help and check with the doctor about how to stop them. You said you have yellow water diarrhea the yellow stuff is usually bile acid and it can be very irritating to the insides. Do you get pain in the center of the stomach and off to the right side. Do you have pain in the right shoulder blade. Do you have nausea. These are signs of a bad gall bladder along with the yellow diarrhea. You must eat food with the calcium when you take them.Linda


----------



## Siea

LNAPE said:


> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&xs=BB3EB06E71CE4CCDAE03E2A040AF45D7Trudles,Here is a web site for the kind of calcium and where you can get it. Let me know if you need any help.Linda


Wow! good price there!I ordered 500 tabs for 15£ and that is shipping to Sweden included!When I ordered caltrate from the US it costs atleast 3 times more in total!Now I just hope those tabs work aswell as Caltrate or better. I will update if I notice a difference


----------



## humiliated

I'm new here and I don't know if this will help anyone, hopefully it will.I found this website(and what a relief it was) because I noticed by chance last week, that calcium carbonate seemed to help with my high volume of gas problem.I have suffered IBS-A for about 3-4 years now and have about come to my wits end.Anyway last week I had pain in my back and I took excedrin back and body, 2 nites before I went to bed.I noticed the next mornings that the usual gas was much much less. I don't eat breakfast but after lunch the gas returned.I looked to see what in the excedrin might be having an affect. theres asprin, acteminephin and calcium carbonate used as a buffer.So not seeing how the other 2 ingredients could be the culpert I did a google search of the calcium carbonate. It of course took me all over the web, through liver, gallbladder and kidney problems. Hyper-acidity and hyper-alkalinity.I'm pretty convinced from past research that our PH levels are something to do with it all and continue to work on how to balance my PH.However that isn't where my story is supposed to be going to...Where it's going is that it appears that for those of us suffering both D and C it may be best to add some magnesium into the mix. One persons post got me to checking into all of that also, but she posted that by adding magnesium citrate all of her problems had gone away for the last 2 months.I think it is all about each of our individual balance and while no one is alike, trying what works for others and then adjusting for your own balance.


----------



## Andy1

LNAPE said:


> Andy1,amitriptyline is discontinued abruptly, dizziness, headache, nausea, and restlessness may occur. Withdrawal symptoms may occur when even a few doses are missed. Therefore, it is recommended that the dose of antidepressant be reduced gradually when therapy is discontinued. You can continue these until you see if the calcium can help and check with the doctor about how to stop them. You said you have yellow water diarrhea the yellow stuff is usually bile acid and it can be very irritating to the insides. Do you get pain in the center of the stomach and off to the right side. Do you have pain in the right shoulder blade. Do you have nausea. These are signs of a bad gall bladder along with the yellow diarrhea. You must eat food with the calcium when you take them.Linda


Hi Linda,That does explain a few things a few things then as I have had boughs of restlessness and nausea. That's really quiet worrying as I was on such a low dose. How long are the effect roughly likely to last for? I have had a much better today and I have nearly felt normal until this evening. I don't know if its due to the pizza I had earlier if thats trigged me off but the stool is quiet watery but looks to returned to a normal ish colour.I normally don't really get any stomach pain until I need the loo or I have been. I don't have any pains currently in my right shoulder blade. I do get nausea of a evening though but thats since I have stopped taking the Amitriptyline. I am going to look at amending my diet this week to see if I can bring this under control naturally rather then through the use of drugs. Is there a list of foods to avoid and when which aid on the forum? Many ThanksAndy


----------



## LNAPE

Andy1,I am not a doctor but I can only offer advice I have lived or what others have passed on to me how things have effected them. Pizza is not the best thing to eat with you are suffering from diarrhea. Avoid Lettuce and other things on a salad bar because they can put sulfites on the food to keep it looking fresh and it may not be kept at the proper temp to prevent bacteria. So avoid lettuce acid foods and drinks like tomato sauce and lemon aid drinks or fruit drinks like orange juice and lemon lime drinks orange sodas and the like. Try not to eat too fatty foods with lots of grease. Remember the calcium can cause indigestion and gas at first but this goes away and start with 1/2 tablet doses with food.Linda


----------



## vn007

Hi there,First of all - *thanks very much* to Linda for her suggestions, time and patience in trying to help other IBS-D sufferers. She truley is a saint and it amazes me how she can stay so patient, having to answer questions over and over and repeat instructions all the time. Especially when some people seem to not be able to follow simple instructions!!Anyways I digress, I have been an IBS-D sufferer for 5 years. My IBS is *stress related*, that is no foods seem to bring on the D only stressfull situations. Has the Calcium Carbonate managed to help out anyone with stress IBS? It really has been a living hell and really ruined my social life these last few years so this really would be a life saver if it helped me with my stress IBS-D. I am getting married this year too and I am dreading my wedding incase I have an attack. I would really love to enjoy my wedding! Heck I only plan on doing it once!! It really bums me out that I am dreading this momentous occasion, when it should be the best day of my life......life really does seem so unfair to us IBS sufferers.Also, lately, I have developed IBS-D after eating certain foods - particulary diary. So I am going to try the Calcium to try and help that even if it won't work for the stress IBS. I'm not sure if I have ruined my stomach so much with stress related IBS-D that this has angered it so much to now develop some food intolerances or because I am under extra stress in the run up to getting married....







I have bought the tablets anyway and I started on the 1/2 tablet 3x a day with each meal yesterday. I got the Holland & Barrett ones recommended on this forum. I will also be avoiding diary. I will let you all know how I get on.*Thanks again to Linda. Even if this doesn't help me I know she has given so much hope to others on this forum.*


----------



## LNAPE

vn007,Nice to hear from you. You may have heard of the mind gut thing. If your mind is having stress and your body it usually ends up affecting the stomach. When you have anxiety it releases more stomach acid and thus the stomach problem. If you can control the stomach acid with calcium carbonate thus when you are stressed it may not be the problem it is today for you.Foods to avoid is lettuce and acid foods (tomatoes some fruits) and drinks OJ citric sodas. This will help until you can get the acid under control. Stay consistent and let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## vn007

LNAPE said:


> vn007,Nice to hear from you. You may have heard of the mind gut thing. If your mind is having stress and your body it usually ends up affecting the stomach. When you have anxiety it releases more stomach acid and thus the stomach problem. If you can control the stomach acid with calcium carbonate thus when you are stressed it may not be the problem it is today for you.Foods to avoid is lettuce and acid foods (tomatoes some fruits) and drinks OJ citric sodas. This will help until you can get the acid under control. Stay consistent and let me know if I can help.Linda


Hi Linda,Thanks for replying.I didn't realise anxiety can increase stomach acid. Good to know! Hopefully the Calcium Carbonate can help me there too then!







I will avoid lettuce, tomatoes and OJ like you suggested too. To be fair, I don't tend to take those things anyway.Will keep you up to date on my progress.Take Care


----------



## raghushining

Hi Linda,I am a new member here and really appreciate your patience and help. As you suggested, I would like to get started with Caltrate. I am ordering it through the following linkhttp://www.20north.com/Caltrate-600-Plus-D-Calcium-Supplement-/product/?mid=1&pid=B001G7QFQOCan you please tell me whether this is the same one that you are refering?Also, how should I start taking it? 1/2 tablet before each meal (3 times a day) will be OK?


----------



## LNAPE

raghushining,This is the one I use but it has 50 mg of magnesium in it and some are very sensitive to it and it causes diarrhea. Then again the other can make you too constipated and you need that small amount of magnesium in each pill to keep that from happening. You can start with this and see how you do but you have the option of taking the one in a pink bottle with just calcium carbonate and vitamin d only. Linda


----------



## raghushining

Thanks a lot for the reply. But, I did not get the last point." but you have the option of taking the one in a pink bottle with just calcium carbonate and vitamin d only". Do you mean that there is a bottle in the ordered shipment, which has only c-carbonate and vitamin? Or if it is a separate product, can you give me a link to buy the exact product? I am really sorry, if these are repeatedly asked questions. You must be tired answering them again and again. But you are doing a great help to people like me.


----------



## LNAPE

raghushining said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. But, I did not get the last point." but you have the option of taking the one in a pink bottle with just calcium carbonate and vitamin d only". Do you mean that there is a bottle in the ordered shipment, which has only c-carbonate and vitamin? Or if it is a separate product, can you give me a link to buy the exact product? I am really sorry, if these are repeatedly asked questions. You must be tired answering them again and again. But you are doing a great help to people like me.


The Caltrate Brabd Calcium has sereral different combinations they sell but you do not need to buy that exact brand you just need to get calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin d 400IU in what ever brand you can find.Linda


----------



## raghushining

Hi Linda,Today I got my Calcium suppliment here... It is a local brand. Can you please tell me whether this is the right combination? It hasElemental Calcium - 500mgVitamin D3 IP - 250 UIMagnesium - 40 mgzinc- 7.5mgcopper - 1mgI guess I can start with 1/2 tablets with each meal, right?


----------



## LNAPE

raghushining,This should be close enough to get it to work. Be sure not to take them too close together. 4 or 5 hours between you meals I hope. The magnesium if taken too close together you will have 80 mg instead of 40 and that may be too much Let me know what is happening when you start and I will help if you need me. Email me direct if you [email protected]


----------



## gg1976

ive been using calcium for a while now,1x600mg twice a day,it was helping a bit,but im finding it better taking 2x600mg once a day,is this ok do you reckon linda?thanks


----------



## LNAPE

gg1976,Your system can only process about 500 mg at a time so taking 2 you will only get rid of the excess in your urine. What seems to be going on. How do you feel 2 at one time helps more than 1 twice a day. Tell me what is happening and maybe I can offer some more help.Linda


----------



## gg1976

it just seems my stomach is more settled this way,i didnt know that it can only process 500mg at a time,i will maybe try 1x600mg 3 times a daythanks


----------



## Siea

gg1976 said:


> it just seems my stomach is more settled this way,i didnt know that it can only process 500mg at a time,i will maybe try 1x600mg 3 times a daythanks


I myself find that my body can't handle to much calcium tablets. So I take half a tab 3-4 times a day after a meal.If I eat 3 whole tabs a day I get a little more watery stool and more inconsistency.Could be worth trying for you.


----------



## fluffy1856

This calcium trick worked like a charm! So well that I became constipated so I had to cut down to 1/2 tablet with every meal. Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## LNAPE

Thank you for posting your success. Stay in touch and let others know how you are.Linda


----------



## Rapunzel

I totally agree with you... This is working for me from last 6 years! Actually, I got the diagnosis of IBS only months back... You can read my story in general discussions... My doctor at that time told me that calcium is required not only for bones but also for the proper functioning of all the muscles. She thought the cramping and Diarrhea was by muscle spasms due to lack of calcium. But, your explanation also fits the bill. I hope its helpful for lot many other people like me.


----------



## LNAPE

Rapunzel,Thanks for posting your success. It.is a great feeling knowing I have helped so many.Linda


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Hello everyone (Linda, especially!),I am so sorry if this has been discussed previously, i tried to read through all the posts, but.. 86 pages.. well, i tried! I have just received my calcium in the post, from Holland and Barrett, it's one that Linda recommended. I am a little concerned however.. I do have IBS-D, but the D is only ever in the mornings.. for the rest of the day i just have lots of bloating and feel pretty constipated by the evening. So i am worried that the calcium (which may help with the mornings), will make me really uncomfortable at every other time.I am going to try them regardless, but does anyone know what i can do to stop the bloating etc?Thanks


----------



## Silent_Sounds

And, sorry, one more thing!I eat a ton of food containing calcium already.. i'm a bit of a cheese addict. lol. Will i OD with the calcium tablets also? :S


----------



## LNAPE

Silent_Sounds said:


> Hello everyone (Linda, especially!),I am so sorry if this has been discussed previously, i tried to read through all the posts, but.. 86 pages.. well, i tried! I have just received my calcium in the post, from Holland and Barrett, it's one that Linda recommended. I am a little concerned however.. I do have IBS-D, but the D is only ever in the mornings.. for the rest of the day i just have lots of bloating and feel pretty constipated by the evening. So i am worried that the calcium (which may help with the mornings), will make me really uncomfortable at every other time.I am going to try them regardless, but does anyone know what i can do to stop the bloating etc?Thanks


Since you have morning trouble you will want to start with half of a tablet one at breakfast one at lunch and the third half at bedtime with a small snack. Take them with food and you can always adjust lower if you get constipated. Do this for the first three days to get used to the calcium then adjust. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods or drinks for now.LindaThe tablet works by binding fluids so it is not the same as eating cheese. Let me know how you are doing.


----------



## Silent_Sounds

LNAPE said:


> Since you have morning trouble you will want to start with half of a tablet one at breakfast one at lunch and the third half at bedtime with a small snack. Take them with food and you can always adjust lower if you get constipated. Do this for the first three days to get used to the calcium then adjust. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods or drinks for now.LindaThe tablet works by binding fluids so it is not the same as eating cheese. Let me know how you are doing.


Thank You!! i really appreciate your response


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Hello again,How long does it take for calcium to start working?I'm not sure if i'm experiencing a placebo effect or not, but... I only took 1/4 of a pill yesterday morning, because i'm nervous about taking meds (a 1/2 dose of immodium made me seriously unwell for 2 days after). Anyway, soon after taking i got a really dry mouth (which happened with the immodium too!), so that scared me quite a lot. Then for the rest of the day i had some gas pains and bubbling and bloating etc. Anyway.. this morning.. I had a normal bm. Which is insane. I've had D every morning for the last 2 years. Surely just 1/4 of a pill in 24 hours can't have done the trick? I'm wondering if it's just a psychological/placebo effect?I will take another 1/4 this morning and see how it goes.. However, if the calcium really is what worked (would be amazing!!), how long before the gassy, bubbly, bloated effects go away? And should i even bother to increase the dose?Thanks all!


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Ok, ignore the part where i said 'normal'. haha, once it arrived.. it really arrived, and now i'm worse than normal I am incredibly sensitive to everything it seems!But, i'm still curious about how long it takes to stop the bloating etc..


----------



## LNAPE

Silent_Sounds said:


> Ok, ignore the part where i said 'normal'. haha, once it arrived.. it really arrived, and now i'm worse than normal I am incredibly sensitive to everything it seems!But, i'm still curious about how long it takes to stop the bloating etc..


Silent_Sounds,You seem to be pretty stressed about this. It is hard to believe 1/4 of a tablet would do it. You will have gas and bloating for the first 3 days that is why I suggest taking 1/2 tablet with your meals and see what happens to you the make some adjustments after you see what is happening. You can take simethicone for gas if you have that where you are. Watch whatever you take many gas related meds have magnesium in them and this is not what you want to take. Always take the calcium with food. It has to be at regular intervals so it keeps working over the day. If you get thirsty then drink water this is not a problem. Do you take any other meds if so check the side effects of them and stop everything you can. It looks you got a little benefit from the first dose but you are not taking enough. If you want you can start with 1/2 in the morning with food and 1/2 at dinner but you need to stay consistent.Linda


----------



## Silent_Sounds

I still haven't upped my dose, because it's actually working! I just take 1/4 every morning with breakfast, and i haven't had any D at all in the last week. Brilliant stuff!However, the bloating is the same.. actually i feel the same as always, just the end result is different. I don't get much pain, i just always feel really full and like i need to empty out a little! Is there anything that will help with that? or do you think my body just needs to get used to things, and it will improve over time?


LNAPE said:


> Silent_Sounds,You seem to be pretty stressed about this. It is hard to believe 1/4 of a tablet would do it. You will have gas and bloating for the first 3 days that is why I suggest taking 1/2 tablet with your meals and see what happens to you the make some adjustments after you see what is happening. You can take simethicone for gas if you have that where you are. Watch whatever you take many gas related meds have magnesium in them and this is not what you want to take. Always take the calcium with food. It has to be at regular intervals so it keeps working over the day. If you get thirsty then drink water this is not a problem. Do you take any other meds if so check the side effects of them and stop everything you can. It looks you got a little benefit from the first dose but you are not taking enough. If you want you can start with 1/2 in the morning with food and 1/2 at dinner but you need to stay consistent.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Silent_Sounds said:


> I still haven't upped my dose, because it's actually working! I just take 1/4 every morning with breakfast, and i haven't had any D at all in the last week. Brilliant stuff!However, the bloating is the same.. actually i feel the same as always, just the end result is different. I don't get much pain, i just always feel really full and like i need to empty out a little! Is there anything that will help with that? or do you think my body just needs to get used to things, and it will improve over time?


I has only been a week but it takes a bit of time for the insides to heal from all the previous upsets you have had. You can take simethicone it works pretty well and does not have any other additives to mess up the success you are having.Linda


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Thank You, Linda.i have to say, to anyone still considering trying calcium.. do it! Honestly, my IBS isn't as bad as a lot of people on here, but i've had amazing results from just a little calcium. I think, if people take the full amount recommended, it might just change your life. Good luck everyone.


----------



## gg1976

totally agree with the last post,getting the dosage right for yourself is a learning curve,but it is the best thing i have taken in a long time.thank you very much for sharing the info in the first place and all guidance along the way,you are a saint


----------



## LNAPE

I am here to help and have lots of feedback from many success stories. Just let me know if you want some added guidance along the way. Stick with it and you will get it right for you.Linda


----------



## L_Lynn

I have had diarrhea so bad for 6 years. It was so bad that i ruined all the carpets in my home. I couldn't make it to the bathroom and it ran like water. I started taking Benefiber 3 times a day, with whole caltrate 600 D tablets 3 times a day. Immodium 4 per day. It seems to help but i still seem to have a flareup of diarrhea and i faithfully watch what i eat. I am still afraid of going out in public because i never know what will happen. I get bloated and have a lot of gas also.Thank youL_Lynn


----------



## LNAPE

L_Lynn,Well let's see if we can figure out anything. It is better to get off of all things you can. So do you think you could stop the immodium. It does work to stop diarrhea but soon after you have this rebound effect and it all breaks loose again. Do you take any other meds. What are some of the things you eat and drink maybe I can see a connection. Watch for anything with magnesium even bottled water sometimes have added minerals that will effect you. No lettuce for now and tomato sauce or oj things with acid. You can add some simethicone for gas and bloating.Linda


----------



## L_Lynn

LNAPE said:


> L_Lynn,Well let's see if we can figure out anything. It is better to get off of all things you can. So do you think you could stop the immodium. It does work to stop diarrhea but soon after you have this rebound effect and it all breaks loose again. Do you take any other meds. What are some of the things you eat and drink maybe I can see a connection. Watch for anything with magnesium even bottled water sometimes have added minerals that will effect you. No lettuce for now and tomato sauce or oj things with acid. You can add some simethicone for gas and bloating.Linda


I take Lasix, Lanoxin, potassium, and insulin. Yesterday I had an episode and all I had was 1 slice of toast for breakfast, 2 wieners and a slice of bread for lunch and for dinner I had chicken breast with baked potato and corn. I can try to stop the immodium. I just checked some things I have and yesterday I was real thirsty and drank lemonade drink mix and i just read that it had citric acid and magnesium . Do you think that was the cause?Thanks L_Lynn


----------



## LNAPE

L_Lynn said:


> I take Lasix, Lanoxin, potassium, and insulin. Yesterday I had an episode and all I had was 1 slice of toast for breakfast, 2 wieners and a slice of bread for lunch and for dinner I had chicken breast with baked potato and corn. I can try to stop the immodium. I just checked some things I have and yesterday I was real thirsty and drank lemonade drink mix and i just read that it had citric acid and magnesium . Do you think that was the cause?Thanks L_Lynn


Lasix SIDE EFFECTS: Common side effects of furosemide include low blood pressure, dehydration and electrolyte depletion (for example, sodium, potassium). Less common side effects include jaundice, ringing in the ears (tinnitus), sensitivity to light (photophobia), rash, pancreatitis, nausea, diarrhea, abdominal pain, and dizziness. Increased blood sugar and uric acid levels also may occur.lanoxin: DRUG CLASS AND MECHANISM: Digoxin increases the strength and vigor of heart contractions, and is useful in the treatment of heart failure. It is extracted from the leaves of a plant called digitalis lanata. Digoxin increases the force of contraction of the muscle of the heart by inhibiting the activity of an enzyme (ATPase) that controls movement of calcium, sodium and potassium into heart muscle. Calcium controls the force of contraction. Inhibiting ATPase increases calcium in heart muscle and therefore increases the force of heart contractions. Digoxin also slows electrical conduction between the atria and the ventricles of the heart and is useful in treating abnormally rapid atrial rhythms such as atrial fibrillation, atrial flutter, and atrial tachycardia. (Abnormally rapid atrial rhythms can be caused by heart attacks, excessive thyroid hormones, alcoholism, infections, and many other conditions.) During rapid atrial rhythms, electrical signals from the atria cause rapid contractions of the ventricles. Rapid ventricular contractions are inefficient in pumping blood containing oxygen and nutrients to the body, causing symptoms of weakness, shortness of breath, dizziness, and even chest pain. Digoxin alleviates these symptoms by blocking the electrical conduction between the atria and ventricles, thus slowing ventricular contractions. The FDA approved digoxin in 1975. Insulin also people with diabetes may have issues with diarrhea. You may want to consider asking the doctor if it is okay to take calcium.You should also limit the acid drinks and food this can hlep. With diabetes you do not seem to be eating very well to help control that.Linda


----------



## L_Lynn

LNAPE said:


> Lasix SIDE EFFECTS: Common side effects of furosemide include low blood pressure, dehydration and electrolyte depletion (for example, sodium, potassium). Less common side effects include jaundice, ringing in the ears (tinnitus), sensitivity to light (photophobia), rash, pancreatitis, nausea, diarrhea, abdominal pain, and dizziness. Increased blood sugar and uric acid levels also may occur.lanoxin: DRUG CLASS AND MECHANISM: Digoxin increases the strength and vigor of heart contractions, and is useful in the treatment of heart failure. It is extracted from the leaves of a plant called digitalis lanata. Digoxin increases the force of contraction of the muscle of the heart by inhibiting the activity of an enzyme (ATPase) that controls movement of calcium, sodium and potassium into heart muscle. Calcium controls the force of contraction. Inhibiting ATPase increases calcium in heart muscle and therefore increases the force of heart contractions. Digoxin also slows electrical conduction between the atria and the ventricles of the heart and is useful in treating abnormally rapid atrial rhythms such as atrial fibrillation, atrial flutter, and atrial tachycardia. (Abnormally rapid atrial rhythms can be caused by heart attacks, excessive thyroid hormones, alcoholism, infections, and many other conditions.) During rapid atrial rhythms, electrical signals from the atria cause rapid contractions of the ventricles. Rapid ventricular contractions are inefficient in pumping blood containing oxygen and nutrients to the body, causing symptoms of weakness, shortness of breath, dizziness, and even chest pain. Digoxin alleviates these symptoms by blocking the electrical conduction between the atria and ventricles, thus slowing ventricular contractions. The FDA approved digoxin in 1975. Insulin also people with diabetes may have issues with diarrhea. You may want to consider asking the doctor if it is okay to take calcium.You should also limit the acid drinks and food this can hlep. With diabetes you do not seem to be eating very well to help control that.Linda


----------



## L_Lynn

The diet i eat does control the diabetes. That was just one day menu i gave you. I follow the doctors orders very well. My A1C is between 5 and 6. My only problem now is the diarrhea problem. I have ask the doctor many times what to do and all he would do is prescribe Lomotil. That didn't help any and the doctors don't seem to hear you when you try to tell them how bad it really is. He also knows that i take calcium. I even talked with a GERD and all he wanted to do is give me questran. Still no help at all. He said to do kiegle exercise. That was his answer. I might also add that this all started after i had a colonoscopy. My question was do you think the lemonade mix that i had was causing the episode. I had just started that as i had been drinking cramberry juice.ThanksL_Lynn


----------



## Thai

Lynn....personally speaking the wieners and corn would send me to the toilet post haste!!!And the magnesium in the drink mix is also a big no no for IBS-D....many take it for IBS-C.What was on the toast at breakfast? Margarine, butter?? Just some things to think about.....


----------



## L_Lynn

Thai said:


> Lynn....personally speaking the wieners and corn would send me to the toilet post haste!!!And the magnesium in the drink mix is also a big no no for IBS-D....many take it for IBS-C.What was on the toast at breakfast? Margarine, butter?? Just some things to think about.....


----------



## L_Lynn

Toast was plain. I never eat butter or margarine. As for the wieners i eat them about every day and have never had a problem with them. The corn might have caused some of it but i am thinking that the lemonade mix was the culprit this time. Thanks L_Lynn


----------



## Thai

But if you have had IBS-D for 6 years and eat wieners every day.....then maybe they are the culprit??


----------



## L_Lynn

No you don't get it. I don't have diarrhea every day like i used to. I started calcium and did fine for a year. Now i have flare ups about once or twice a month. I am sure it was the magnesium this time as i have ate wieners throughout the year without problems. As a matter of fact it actually helped me. Along with the calcium and other fiber. Thanks L_Lynn


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Hi all,I upped my dose from just a quarter in the morning, to also a quarter at night.. and i now i am completely constipated!! I'd be annoyed, but it's a bit of a novelty at the moment I am going to stop taking my morning dose and just take the quarter in the evening.. I think that will work best for me, because i only ever (used to!) have D in the mornings anyway.


----------



## SueCarol1980

I find the information here to be very interesting and I am more than willing to give it a try. However, I was wondering if common antacid tablets wouldn't also work if they contain a similar amount of calcium carbonate. They are cheap and chewable,


----------



## LNAPE

If you mean something like tums no is the answer. They are made to dissolve quickly and work for indigestion and you need the more slower release to give it time to work through the system soaking up bile and water to get relief. You can they them to see how it may work or not. You also need to make sure of any other ingredients that may contribute to diarrhea like magnesium that sometimes is in tablets for gas and indigestion. Calcium carbonate is pretty cheap I get 400 tablets for around $9.00Linda


----------



## lcsucr

I just wanted to write this post by way of saying a really big thank you to Linda for highlighting the benefits of Calcium. I've suffered from IBS-D symptoms all my adult life - over 25 years and it completely dominated my life and made me incredibly depressed. It got to the stage where I was having around 2 serious episodes each and every week. The pain was so bad I was vomiting and I was eating virtually nothing and constantly losing weight without any ability to put it back on.All these years I have been living with these symptoms and only within the past six months when they dramatically increased and my Dr thought I had stomach cancer did I have all the usual tests, colonoscopy, ultra sound, CT Scan, Gastroscopy etc. These showed I had nothing more than a hiatus hernia and diverticular disease which was thought to be the cause of my problems. The day before I originally went to see the Dr I came across your forum which recommended Calcium Carbonate for IBS-D. I live in the UK and immediately went out and bought Calcium 600mg with Vitamin D3 from my local health food shop and started to take one per day at breakfast. That was over 3 months ago and from that day to this the only episodes I have had have been when I've forgotten to take my Calcium caplet or have taken it late ie at dinner. Even then, this has amounted to only about 3 episodes in total which have been completley manageable and nothing like I used to experience. It's completely turned my life around. I can eat what I want and in much bigger quantities and have put on around 7lbs so far. This is astounding and I'm not only physically in much better shape, but am a much happier person.Thank you so much.Clare


----------



## LNAPE

Clare,I am so glad you are much better and it only took a short time for it to help you. This so amazing I still have trouble believing this is all it took to fix me also after suffering for 23 years. I can't say why it helps some and not others but I guess it can be maybe some other meds a person must be on or they do not follow the instructions or who knows. Thanks for letting us know how it has helped you. Maybe this will encourage someone else to give it a try.Linda


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Linda,I wonder if it's because people aren't experimenting enough with the amount they take and when they take it. I know you give a guide about taking 1/2 three times a day. But everyone is different. For example, i only take 1/4 in the morning. I tried upping my dose to 1/4 in the evening as well, which worked far far too well! So i had to come off it for a few days. Then i tried taking the 1/4 in the evening only, instead of the morning, and it didn't work at all. I'm back on just 1/4 in the mornings, which works OK. It's strange.. i know i am very, very sensitive to things. But i do wonder if people need to give it more of a chance, edit the dose etc to see what works for them..? Anyway, as the above post said.. amazing stuff!Suzanne.


----------



## LNAPE

Silent_Sounds said:


> Linda,I wonder if it's because people aren't experimenting enough with the amount they take and when they take it. I know you give a guide about taking 1/2 three times a day. But everyone is different. For example, i only take 1/4 in the morning. I tried upping my dose to 1/4 in the evening as well, which worked far far too well! So i had to come off it for a few days. Then i tried taking the 1/4 in the evening only, instead of the morning, and it didn't work at all. I'm back on just 1/4 in the mornings, which works OK. It's strange.. i know i am very, very sensitive to things. But i do wonder if people need to give it more of a chance, edit the dose etc to see what works for them..? Anyway, as the above post said.. amazing stuff!Suzanne.


You got it right. For some it works right away and for others it takes a little experimenting so don't give up too soon.Linda


----------



## JAN1

cookies4marilyn said:


> Linda - This is for those who keep asking about the calcium, I have brought up your original post - if there is anything you want to update or change, then just post this entry and cut and paste it into the reply, and I will remove this section - I am going give this topic link to those who inquire. If you want to make a new thread yourself - please feel free and I can delete this one - I am wondering, since we have so many inquiries about the calcium - would you or the folks here like me to make this a featured thread at the top? Just let me know! ~ Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================This is what has helped me for more than 7 years (since 1998) with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG ( This should be calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try.Take Care,Linda edited to change years of success!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================


----------



## JAN1

God bless you child. I am certainly going to try calcium ASAP, which will be when I get off work. God, how I pray it helps me. Thank you soooo much for posting this.Jan


----------



## spazzy

Hello,I am absolutely flabbergasted.....I tried your advice, bought the Caltrate 600D with Vitamins, started taking 1/2 tablet with meals yesterday.......and....... Oh. My. Goodness. The difference has been nothing short of miraculous.I can't believe it, really. Is this all it took for me to be free from my constant urgency, pain, and diarrhea?I did some research and found that my symptoms fit the bill for "Bile Salts Diarrhea." I had never heard of that. (I thought I had IBS-D.) I did not know that a percentage of people who have their gallbladders removed will suffer from diarrhea almost every time they eat, and that the diarrhea is yellow, and accompanied by horrible cramping pain. I had never heard of any side effects of gallbladder removal. Why didn't my doctor mention that possibility?It all makes sense now. The bile has nowhere to be stored in my body because the gallbladder is gone. Therefore, the liver kind of goes into overdrive, creating more bile. The bile is dumped into the small intestine as it attempts to help with the digestion of food. But there is an overabundance of it, and it moves on down into the colon, causing irritation and pain. The diarrhea is yellow because of the bile.This has been going on for years and years, and I never knew I had this problem.The calcium appears to be making a huge difference. Today I had no spasms, cramping, pain, or diarrhea. Amazing. Simply amazing. And I even ate many of my "taboo foods" last night. My diarrhea had completely disrupted the quality of my life. I suffered, really suffered.And to think.......Calcium is helping me to regain my life.Why didn't my gastroenterologist even mention this to me?Thank you for this information. Honestly, I would never have known about taking calcium supplements if I hadn't found your thread. I am so very grateful.D


----------



## LNAPE

spazzy said:


> Hello,I am absolutely flabbergasted.....I tried your advice, bought the Caltrate 600D with Vitamins, started taking 1/2 tablet with meals yesterday.......and....... Oh. My. Goodness. The difference has been nothing short of miraculous.I can't believe it, really. Is this all it took for me to be free from my constant urgency, pain, and diarrhea?I did some research and found that my symptoms fit the bill for "Bile Salts Diarrhea." I had never heard of that. (I thought I had IBS-D.) I did not know that a percentage of people who have their gallbladders removed will suffer from diarrhea almost every time they eat, and that the diarrhea is yellow, and accompanied by horrible cramping pain. I had never heard of any side effects of gallbladder removal. Why didn't my doctor mention that possibility?It all makes sense now. The bile has nowhere to be stored in my body because the gallbladder is gone. Therefore, the liver kind of goes into overdrive, creating more bile. The bile is dumped into the small intestine as it attempts to help with the digestion of food. But there is an overabundance of it, and it moves on down into the colon, causing irritation and pain. The diarrhea is yellow because of the bile.This has been going on for years and years, and I never knew I had this problem.What a great story to hear. I am so happy for you and this is just how it worked for me. Stay in touch and tell everyone you can about how this has helped you. Calcium has not been researched to help this problem so doctors do not know and do not prescribe such a thing for diarrhea. Beside there would be no money in it because it is so cheap and over the counter. Good luck to you and let me know if I can help any time.LindaThe calcium appears to be making a huge difference. Today I had no spasms, cramping, pain, or diarrhea. Amazing. Simply amazing. And I even ate many of my "taboo foods" last night. My diarrhea had completely disrupted the quality of my life. I suffered, really suffered.And to think.......Calcium is helping me to regain my life.Why didn't my gastroenterologist even mention this to me?Thank you for this information. Honestly, I would never have known about taking calcium supplements if I hadn't found your thread. I am so very grateful.D


----------



## spazzy

LNAPE,Thank you for your kind words!I will definitely tell others. In fact, at my next appointment with my gastroenterologist, I'll talk to him about it.D


----------



## spazzy

Oh my goodness.I hope it is okay if I share another success with you.Believe it or not, I just had a normal bowel movement!!!Only a sufferer of IBS-D who has daily loose diarrhea can understand this level of ecstasy!!I haven't had a well-formed bowel movement in ages.....months and months and months, I know.I always have numerous bouts--(about 5, 6, or 7 trips to the bathroom)--of diarrhea throughout the day......burning, yellow diarrhea that comes out in clumps and little lumps of mucus, most of which floats in islands on top of the water.Today, I looked in the toilet and I had a fully formed stool......I can't believe it! A long one which sank to the bottom of the bowl. (Please forgive me if I am grossing anyone out.)I can't drink coffee without massive cramping and urgent diarrhea.I am on my second cup.Wow!!!!!! What can I say, but.......WOW!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE

spazzy said:


> Oh my goodness.I hope it is okay if I share another success with you.Believe it or not, I just had a normal bowel movement!!!Only a sufferer of IBS-D who has daily loose diarrhea can understand this level of ecstasy!!I haven't had a well-formed bowel movement in ages.....months and months and months, I know.I always have numerous bouts--(about 5, 6, or 7 trips to the bathroom)--of diarrhea throughout the day......burning, yellow diarrhea that comes out in clumps and little lumps of mucus, most of which floats in islands on top of the water.Today, I looked in the toilet and I had a fully formed stool......I can't believe it! A long one which sank to the bottom of the bowl. (Please forgive me if I am grossing anyone out.)Spazzy,You are so funny. Only those of us who suffer this condition know what an exciting thing to look in to toilet and say did I do that. Pretty funny. Don't be surprised if your doctor blows you off by telling him or her how well the calcium works. Believe me he will not want to offer it to all of his patients who may be suffering or they will not be coming to see him so often for relief which he as not been able to give. Let me know the response he gives your. That is why this board is so important to get the info out to as many as we can. LindaI can't drink coffee without massive cramping and urgent diarrhea.I am on my second cup.Wow!!!!!! What can I say, but.......WOW!!!!!


----------



## spazzy

Hello, LNAPE.......A few questions:1) Have you had any side effects (other than constipation) from taking the calcium?2) Does the calcium seem to be as effective after you have taken it for a long period of time?3) Is it still working as well as when you originally began taking it?Thank you for your help.D


----------



## LNAPE

Spazzy,I have been taking this for 13 years and other than a bit of constipation from time to time and changing the dose to compensate nothing to report on any other side effects. I do take thyroid mess so I need to not take thief calcium at the sometime. What I do now is I usually get up during the night to potty and I take my thyroid meds about 3:30AM so there is no interference there. Since I started that I have had good bloodtests on thyroid. It seems I do not need as much now as before but I have tried to loose weight and eG better so maybe that is it.Still working great.Linda


----------



## spazzy

LNAPE said:


> Spazzy,I have been taking this for 13 years and other than a bit of constipation from time to time and changing the dose to compensate nothing to report on any other side effects. I do take thyroid mess so I need to not take thief calcium at the sometime. What I do now is I usually get up during the night to potty and I take my thyroid meds about 3:30AM so there is no interference there. Since I started that I have had good bloodtests on thyroid. It seems I do not need as much now as before but I have tried to loose weight and eG better so maybe that is it.Still working great.Linda


Hi, Linda.....Thanks so much.I was urinating more often, and I became flushed and sweaty all throughout the day.Just looked up possible calcium supplement side effects on internet, and I see that it can be common to lose more fluids (causing dryness of mouth and more frequent urination), and also cause flushing and sweating, similar to heat flashes during menopause.That explains my symptoms.The article did say that these are most often _temporary_ effects, until the body becomes accustomed to the calcium.In addition, the author mentioned possible heart irregularities, so if a person has a heart condition, they may want to check with their physician first before taking calcium supplements.I'm glad to hear that the calcium still works for you!Also, I'm still experiencing amazing results......Warmly,D


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Hi had a really dry mouth the first few days i took calcium too It went away though!


spazzy said:


> Hi, Linda.....Thanks so much.I was urinating more often, and I became flushed and sweaty all throughout the day.Just looked up possible calcium supplement side effects on internet, and I see that it can be common to lose more fluids (causing dryness of mouth and more frequent urination), and also cause flushing and sweating, similar to heat flashes during menopause.That explains my symptoms.The article did say that these are most often _temporary_ effects, until the body becomes accustomed to the calcium.In addition, the author mentioned possible heart irregularities, so if a person has a heart condition, they may want to check with their physician first before taking calcium supplements.I'm glad to hear that the calcium still works for you!Also, I'm still experiencing amazing results......Warmly,D


----------



## quarky

I started on calcium carbonate a couple of months ago and it does seem to be helping to keep everything solid. Previously I'd been using peppermint oil capsules which didn't do much. The supplement I take contains iron, B vitamins and vitamin D as well as a high dose of calcium (I picked that one because my diet tends to be slightly low in all of those vitamins). It also has "magnesium stearate" listed as an ingredient (I couldn't find a supplement that didn't contain it), but it's low down on the ingredients list so I suspect there's not very much of it.I changed my diet (cut out dairy) at around the same time as starting on calcium so I'm not sure which it was that made the different... and not keen to stop doing either in case symptoms return! I guess I'll just keep doing both - I like my vegan diet so much that I wouldn't want to change back even if I was healthy, and since I'm not eating dairy the extra calcium supplementation will come in useful one way or the other.Thanks for posting this info. It seems to have helped a lot of people and should probably be more widely publicised as a treatment for IBS-D.


----------



## MondayMorning

ok i had to buy a different calcium brand. it's called 'caltrate' by wyeth. it's calcium carbonate, each tablet is 1.5grams of calcium carbonate. i don't know if this is the right one or not?thanksthis is it:http://www.caltrate.com.au/caltrate-600mg.aspx


----------



## LNAPE

MondayMorning,This is okay it is just the calcium carbonate. You can use this but next time try to get the one that also has vitamin D you may as well use the ones that can also help with bone loss as well as diarrhea. Let me know if you need help you can email me direct if you like.www.caltrate.com.au/caltrate-vit-d.aspxLinda


----------



## LNAPE

quarky said:


> I started on calcium carbonate a couple of months ago and it does seem to be helping to keep everything solid. Previously I'd been using peppermint oil capsules which didn't do much. The supplement I take contains iron, B vitamins and vitamin D as well as a high dose of calcium (I picked that one because my diet tends to be slightly low in all of those vitamins). It also has "magnesium stearate" listed as an ingredient (I couldn't find a supplement that didn't contain it), but it's low down on the ingredients list so I suspect there's not very much of it.I changed my diet (cut out dairy) at around the same time as starting on calcium so I'm not sure which it was that made the different... and not keen to stop doing either in case symptoms return! I guess I'll just keep doing both - I like my vegan diet so much that I wouldn't want to change back even if I was healthy, and since I'm not eating dairy the extra calcium supplementation will come in useful one way or the other.Thanks for posting this info. It seems to have helped a lot of people and should probably be more widely publicised as a treatment for IBS-D.


quarky,This should be fine and you are right about the magnesium it is too small you should be okay.Linda


----------



## spazzy

Hi, Linda.....Again, thank you for posting this information about calcium.My life has completely changed......in the last week since I started taking it.Words can't adequately express my gratitude.Thank you.Gratefully,D


----------



## MondayMorning

LNAPE said:


> MondayMorning,This is okay it is just the calcium carbonate. You can use this but next time try to get the one that also has vitamin D you may as well use the ones that can also help with bone loss as well as diarrhea. Let me know if you need help you can email me direct if you like.www.caltrate.com.au/caltrate-vit-d.aspxLinda


ok thanks.


----------



## Milly1

Desperate to try calcium but have gallbladder problems. Since gallbladder stones are made up of mainly calcium deposits surely taking calcium supplements would aggrevate the condition?


----------



## LNAPE

Milly1,Gall bladder stones are made up of cholesterol more than calcium. You may get some relief with calcium but most likely getting the gall bladder removed will help the most. Then if you get the bile salts diarrhea you can use the calcium to control that.Linda


----------



## Milly1

Thanks Linda, I don't have stones.. yet, but scan showed extensive sludge, am having another scan tomorrow. I'm sure that the gallbladder isn't working and what I'm getting is bile salts D. Have been on no fat diet and the gallbladder pain has definately improved, am hoping that it will clear itself with time!


----------



## LNAPE

Miilly1,I really don't think the gall bladder will get bett. In my experience you may slow down the process a bit but in the long run having it removed will be the only solution.Linda


----------



## elephantgun

Linda,I've been taking calcium for three weeks now (one full tablet, three times a day) and it seems to help a little bit but I still have my regular "emptying" in the morning. I'm a bit frightened to go off my prescription anti-d pills, could that be the reason why I can only go in the morning. I don't remember what a regular BM "schedule" is like...


----------



## Silent_Sounds

I'm getting really frustrated.. I had to stop taking calcium because it was working 'a little too well'... But i've tried three times now to start taking it again, at varying doses, and it isn't working!! I don't understand.. I'm started to worry that the first time it worked was just psychological or something!


----------



## LNAPE

Silent_Sounds said:


> I'm getting really frustrated.. I had to stop taking calcium because it was working 'a little too well'... But i've tried three times now to start taking it again, at varying doses, and it isn't working!! I don't understand.. I'm started to worry that the first time it worked was just psychological or something!


You might try to switch to the calcium that has a small amount of magnesium in it 50 mg. Then you may alternate the two if things get loose take the one without the magnesium and if you feel backed up take the one with the magnesium.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

elephantgun said:


> Linda,I've been taking calcium for three weeks now (one full tablet, three times a day) and it seems to help a little bit but I still have my regular "emptying" in the morning. I'm a bit frightened to go off my prescription anti-d pills, could that be the reason why I can only go in the morning. I don't remember what a regular BM "schedule" is like...


You might try to skip the dinner dose and take it at bedtime with a small snack and this may help in the morning. Then when you feel safe try to get off the diarrhea meds.Linda


----------



## cocaui

Thanks Linda, I started the Caltrate this last week. First obviously didnt make a difference but after 3-4 days I saw a huge difference, now I feel "almost" like a normal person...Thank you very much...great advice!Kiko


----------



## LNAPE

cocaui,I am glad you posted your good results. This is just how it can work so do not give up if anyone is out there it may take a bit longer but you will be happy if you stick with it.Linda


----------



## quarky

Just to say that I haven't taken my calcium in a week and I've been fine. Evidently it's the diet changes I made that had the effect rather than the calcium.


----------



## Alexiabee

Hi Linda.I am new to these forums and have read this (very large) thread with great interest.I am actually prescribed calcium/Vit D suppliments by my doctor for another condition which I have. I regret to say that I (quite wrongly) stopped taking them as I originally thought that it could be the side effects of these tablets that were causing my D. It does say on the leaflet that D and C can be side effects to taking them. I now know this is not the case, so I am eager to give these tabs another try to see if it helps my IBS.The tablets that I take are chewable ones and prescribed as one to be taken twice a day morning and evening. It does not say that I take them with food.The spec of these tabs are:*Adcal-D3*Contains(as stated on the leaflet):*1500mg calcium carbonate (quivalent to 600mg calcium)and 400 iu Vit D3.Also contains magnesium stearate, but doesn't say how much.*Do you think that these tabs could potentially have the same effects as the tabs mentioned in this thread?


----------



## LNAPE

Alexiabee,Well let's see if I can help. Calcium Carbonate the form of calcium with the vitamin d is what works. It seems that is what you have. Taking it with food is recommended on most bottles.It helps not avoid the upset stomach it can cause. Usually the one that dose not cause stomach upset is the calcium citrate formAnd it usually has a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium this is not what you want. you need to take it at regular intervals with yourMeals at least four to five hours apart. Also if you have morning episodes it may be better to take one at night before bed with a small Snack. This can help in the mornings. Do not eat lettuce or too much tomato sauce or acid drinks.Let me know how you are and if I can help.


----------



## Alexiabee

LNAPE said:


> Alexiabee,Well let's see if I can help. Calcium Carbonate the form of calcium with the vitamin d is what works. It seems that is what you have. Taking it with food is recommended on most bottles.It helps not avoid the upset stomach it can cause. Usually the one that dose not cause stomach upset is the calcium citrate formAnd it usually has a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium this is not what you want. you need to take it at regular intervals with yourMeals at least four to five hours apart. Also if you have morning episodes it may be better to take one at night before bed with a small Snack. This can help in the mornings. Do not eat lettuce or too much tomato sauce or acid drinks.Let me know how you are and if I can help.


Thank you Linda for your advice. I will start taking my tabs with meals and see how it goes.Alex.


----------



## elephantgun

Hey Linda,I took your advice and switched to having my calcium with a light snack before bed.My BMs are now less often liquid and more often solid, however, it still takes me in excess of 2 hours to go in the morning. Also, I have had a few times where I've had liquid stool.


----------



## PiggieSwim

I posted in this thread because my ultimate question is in regards to the calcium. I however welcome any help or advice. I had my gallbladder out 10 years ago. My bile diarrhea started off horrible. It almost seemed the smell of food would even send me running to the bathroom. It did seem to ease up considerably and I learned to just make sure bathrooms were always handy. All my friends and family know me as running to the bathroom after a few minutes of eating and never being able to go somewhere without a bathroom around the corner. Heck I took immodium my entire honeymoon so we could stand at lines at Disney and that wasn't a fix.I recently got travelers diarrhea after my honeymoon and was on Cipro 1,000mg for 7 days. It stopped the diarrhea for a couple days and major stomach pains but now I am left with an even more sensitive IBS-d belly. My dr told me no dairy and to limit food amounts and eat bland because my already sensitive belly with IBS and post gallbladder problems is not more irritated then ever. He doesn't want me to start medications as I am hoping to start a family in a month or so. Which adds extra stress what if this doesn't get under control - how can I be pregnant and have this not in control. My bile diarrhea was just part of my life before but now I am scared. I am so worried I will be like I was when I had the travelers diarrhea and everything will spin out of control again - or I won't be able to go back to being somewhat managed again. At this point I am dealing with a lot of stress in my life. (I know everyone usually is) but my question is this. Does the calcium help when my nerves send off my belly to the bathroom? Has anyone experienced not just food but nerves and stress kicking in the bile diarrhea after gallbladder removal? I have been going home and heading to bed after work daily now. I am so scared this travelers diarrhea sent my IBS on a rage that now my bile diarrhea takes nothing to rear it's ugliness in the bathroom. I started the calcium this morning. I pray for some relief. I hope the calcium helps with the nerves sending me off to the bathroom too because I know right now my nerves are shot and that is probably causing me worse symptoms then food alone.


----------



## Alexiabee

LNAPE said:


> Let me know how you are and if I can help.


Hi Linda.I started back on the Ad-cal tabs yesterday. One in the morning and one in the evening both after food, then one this morning. I was good a.m, having one normal BM. But mid afternoon today I had a sudden episode!







It wasn't a real bad one, but it was a very loose BM.Question is, if these calcium tabs are going to work on me, how long will it be before can I expect the calcium to take effect? Is it too early yet for it to have kicked in?After all the success stories I have read on this thread I am really hoping these tabs can help me, but this afternoon's episode was dissapointing.







Alex.


----------



## Silent_Sounds

Hi all,I really don't want to argue with what Linda has said about doses etc.. But i have to say, if it isn't working for you, then cut it all out completely for couple of days, then start again on a much lower dose. I've tried taking the recommended amount and it didn't have any effect at all.. But when i only take 1/4 at a time, then slowly up the dose, then it works.So, don't give up if it isn't working.. just try a different dose.


----------



## Silent_Sounds

PiggieSwim said:


> I posted in this thread because my ultimate question is in regards to the calcium. I however welcome any help or advice. I had my gallbladder out 10 years ago. My bile diarrhea started off horrible. It almost seemed the smell of food would even send me running to the bathroom. It did seem to ease up considerably and I learned to just make sure bathrooms were always handy. All my friends and family know me as running to the bathroom after a few minutes of eating and never being able to go somewhere without a bathroom around the corner. Heck I took immodium my entire honeymoon so we could stand at lines at Disney and that wasn't a fix.I recently got travelers diarrhea after my honeymoon and was on Cipro 1,000mg for 7 days. It stopped the diarrhea for a couple days and major stomach pains but now I am left with an even more sensitive IBS-d belly. My dr told me no dairy and to limit food amounts and eat bland because my already sensitive belly with IBS and post gallbladder problems is not more irritated then ever. He doesn't want me to start medications as I am hoping to start a family in a month or so. Which adds extra stress what if this doesn't get under control - how can I be pregnant and have this not in control. My bile diarrhea was just part of my life before but now I am scared. I am so worried I will be like I was when I had the travelers diarrhea and everything will spin out of control again - or I won't be able to go back to being somewhat managed again. At this point I am dealing with a lot of stress in my life. (I know everyone usually is) but my question is this. Does the calcium help when my nerves send off my belly to the bathroom? Has anyone experienced not just food but nerves and stress kicking in the bile diarrhea after gallbladder removal? I have been going home and heading to bed after work daily now. I am so scared this travelers diarrhea sent my IBS on a rage that now my bile diarrhea takes nothing to rear it's ugliness in the bathroom. I started the calcium this morning. I pray for some relief. I hope the calcium helps with the nerves sending me off to the bathroom too because I know right now my nerves are shot and that is probably causing me worse symptoms then food alone.


Hi PiggieSwim,I just wanted to say.. my IBS went away almost completely whilst pregnant. Pregnancy is known to cause constipation. So, hopefully you will be fine!


----------



## Alexiabee

Any other suggestions on bringing on a bout of constipation?? I know its wrong really, but this sounds like heaven to me..Funnily enough, even before the IBS set in, I have always felt better when my BM were more on the hard side. Please can I have those times back again??







Alex.


----------



## LNAPE

elephantgun said:


> Hey Linda,I took your advice and switched to having my calcium with a light snack before bed.My BMs are now less often liquid and more often solid, however, it still takes me in excess of 2 hours to go in the morning. Also, I have had a few times where I've had liquid stool.


Just give it a little time and things should heal on the inside and you will do betterLinda


----------



## LNAPE

PiggieSwim said:


> I posted in this thread because my ultimate question is in regards to the calcium. I however welcome any help or advice. I had my gallbladder out 10 years ago. My bile diarrhea started off horrible. It almost seemed the smell of food would even send me running to the bathroom. It did seem to ease up considerably and I learned to just make sure bathrooms were always handy. All my friends and family know me as running to the bathroom after a few minutes of eating and never being able to go somewhere without a bathroom around the corner. Heck I took immodium my entire honeymoon so we could stand at lines at Disney and that wasn't a fix.I recently got travelers diarrhea after my honeymoon and was on Cipro 1,000mg for 7 days. It stopped the diarrhea for a couple days and major stomach pains but now I am left with an even more sensitive IBS-d belly. My dr told me no dairy and to limit food amounts and eat bland because my already sensitive belly with IBS and post gallbladder problems is not more irritated then ever. He doesn't want me to start medications as I am hoping to start a family in a month or so. Which adds extra stress what if this doesn't get under control - how can I be pregnant and have this not in control. My bile diarrhea was just part of my life before but now I am scared. I am so worried I will be like I was when I had the travelers diarrhea and everything will spin out of control again - or I won't be able to go back to being somewhat managed again. At this point I am dealing with a lot of stress in my life. (I know everyone usually is) but my question is this. Does the calcium help when my nerves send off my belly to the bathroom? Has anyone experienced not just food but nerves and stress kicking in the bile diarrhea after gallbladder removal? I have been going home and heading to bed after work daily now. I am so scared this travelers diarrhea sent my IBS on a rage that now my bile diarrhea takes nothing to rear it's ugliness in the bathroom. I started the calcium this morning. I pray for some relief. I hope the calcium helps with the nerves sending me off to the bathroom too because I know right now my nerves are shot and that is probably causing me worse symptoms then food alone.


----------



## LNAPE

Taking antibiotics will mess up the system for some time because it kills off the good bacteria as well as the bad that caused you a problem.Anxiety will come on and can cause more attacks there is a connection to the brain and gut. As you get better and cand depend on the calcium the anxiety will also get better. Just give it some time.Linda


----------



## cw_2009

Does calcium work if you do not have diarrhoea everyday...?sometimes my ibs is bad, but i have good and bad days.. do u think this could work?? Cheers


----------



## MondayMorning

linda could you look at this please: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/142474-too-much-calcium-carbonate/


----------



## LNAPE

cw_2009 said:


> Does calcium work if you do not have diarrhoea everyday...?sometimes my ibs is bad, but i have good and bad days.. do u think this could work?? Cheers


----------



## LNAPE

Calcium has wired for me I think for fourteen years now and I had it almost every day for 23 years. So give it a try. You may née to do some adjusting to suit you but I can help if you like.Linda


----------



## cw_2009

Hi Linda Thanks for your reply, i would like a little help if you dont mind.. Cheers


----------



## LNAPE

Email me direct if you [email protected]


----------



## Mariee

I've always wanted to try t whole calcium remedy. Unfortunately, I am quite prone to kidney stones and must stay away from calcium carbonate as it is known to bond with oxalate and make stones. While I would love to end the pain and suffering of IBS, replacing it with the more severe pain and suffering of kidney stones seems pointless. I take Calcium citrate (which can actually help prevent stones, due to the increased citrate levels in the urine) but have not noticed that it helps me with the diarrhea at all. Seems that immodium has been my best option so far, but it isn't perfect, if i take it daily I get constipated, so I have to actually wait until I have diarrhea to use it. *sigh* 15+ years later I'm still trying to work it all out.


----------



## LNAPE

Marlee,You may want to do a bit more research with the calcium and kidney stones. Most stones are oxalate and yes the calcium helps rid the body of oxilates in your food through binging with them and passiing them in the urine. Avoiding calcium will have bad effects later on you bones and you will develop osteoprosis and themeds for that are turning out to bad for you also. It is a catch 22. Linda


----------



## jazmine

Hey !!i'm kinda new to the whole calcium supplement thing...but i really wanna give it a try. Just to make sure i had to ask you sth...i'm planning to buy it off Amazon but when i search for "Caltrate 600 Plus" all these different kinds show up and makes me really confused.would you mind writing the entire name of what most ppl are having (or if there is any difference between the ones i see on the screen) since i don't wanna buy the wrong thing and this is what i see on Amazon http://amzn.to/qoQeHbThank you


----------



## LNAPE

jazmine,http://www.amazon.com/Caltrate-600-d-200-Count-Bottle/dp/B0013TMWIK/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1311021026&sr=8-8This is the one to start with and if you get too constipated then you can switch to the one you listed because it contains some magnesium 50mg and this may be too much magnesium unless you become constipated. The side effect of calcium carbonate is why it works but don't let yourself get that far. Let me know if I can help you can email me direct if you like.Linda


----------



## jazmine

Thank you so much for your fast response, it means a lotand i will definitely keep you posted !!Edit: i'm sorry i just came up with another question...i've been going through this thread for the entire day but haven't come across something close to this...I do take a really low dose of anti depressants (helps me sleep at night) and it belongs to the TCA family... have u ever heard of anyone else who might have a problem taking the calcium supplements with similar anti depressant pills ?? (i know i'm probably being extremely paranoid XD)


----------



## Siea

jazmine said:


> Thank you so much for your fast response, it means a lotand i will definitely keep you posted !!Edit: i'm sorry i just came up with another question...i've been going through this thread for the entire day but haven't come across something close to this...I do take a really low dose of anti depressants (helps me sleep at night) and it belongs to the TCA family... have u ever heard of anyone else who might have a problem taking the calcium supplements with similar anti depressant pills ?? (i know i'm probably being extremely paranoid XD)i realized Amazon doesn't ship to my address so i'm looking on Ebay, do you think this is the same product as the one you recommended?? i realized the level of Vitamin D was a lot higher than the one u recommended in ur original posthttp://bit.ly/rgOV5f


Hi Jazmine.I'm also from Sweden and have had some trouble when ordering.I have ordered from http://www.myotcstore.com/ and it works good. Thought if you order for 30$ (2 bottles) the shipping also costs around 30$ so gets a bit expensive.I recently ordered other products from http://www.vitacost.com/Index.aspx and I noticed they also sell Caltrate and they have MUCH cheaper shipping (6$).I would try ordering from vitacost if I were you.Even thought I am not perfectly fine, Caltrate has helped me quite a bit.


----------



## jazmine

@SieaThank you for the tip...i bought it from Vitacost and you were right it was only 6$ thank you


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl

Hi! Just wondering what the total daily dose of calcium winds up being. I haven't taken the caltrate but I take metamucil with calcium and it seems to help. I think I take about 600 to 700 mg a day with those.


----------



## LNAPE

An gry Canadian GirlIf you need three full tablets a day li k I did that would be 1800 mg of calcium and you can take up to 2500 mg if you do not have a thyroid problem or something else tha make you body not process calcium normally.Linda


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl

LNAPE said:


> An gry Canadian GirlIf you need three full tablets a day li k I did that would be 1800 mg of calcium and you can take up to 2500 mg if you do not have a thyroid problem or something else tha make you body not process calcium normally.Linda


Wow! That is lots! I will have to start putting more in. I tried to take straight tabs but they would cause nausea. I will have to go slow. Thanks!


----------



## LNAPE

You do need to take them with food and it takes 3 or so days to adjust and get rid if the nausea or indigetion.Linda


----------



## Mariee

LNAPE said:


> Marlee,You may want to do a bit more research with the calcium and kidney stones. Most stones are oxalate and yes the calcium helps rid the body of oxilates in your food through binging with them and passiing them in the urine. Avoiding calcium will have bad effects later on you bones and you will develop osteoprosis and themeds for that are turning out to bad for you also. It is a catch 22. Linda


 Linda,My stones are calcium oxalate. My urologist told me never to take calcium carbonate because it bonds to oxalate creating my type of stone (apparently not taking it with them through the urine like other forms of calcium, but rather building and building making stones.) He said I should only take calcium citrate because the citrate keeps the calcium from bonding with oxilate and therefore, no stones. HE also said to get more citrate through drinking lemonade (which I hate so I don't do it, hehe) I believe he is right, not only because its his job to be educated about that specific thing, but also because I know from experience that popping a lot of tums(calcium carbonate) will leave me with stones. I find that if I avoid tums, stones appear MUCH less often. Anyway, I am in no way avoiding calcium I get a lot from the foods I eat and in the form of calcium citrate. Its just that, in my case, I cant reap any IBS curing benefits from my calcium supplements without getting kidney stones. Mariee


----------



## stallion

Hi there there was some discussion earlier on about this in the thread its on the Holland and barret Calcium tablets.There are two types and I am confused which ones to take and how much to take?should I take these http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=605&sid=0 which contains Nutritional InformationEach caplet contains:	%EC RDA*Calcium	600mg 75%Vitamin D 3µg	(125 I.U.) 63% *RDA = Recommended Daily AllowanceDirections:Take one or two tablets daily, preferably with meals. Do not exceed stated dose.Other Ingredients:Calcium Carbonate, Bulking Agent(Microcrystalline Cellulose), Emulsifier (Acacia Gum), Maltodextrin, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Anti-Caking Agent (Magnesium Stearate), Glycerine, Sucrose, Sodium Citrate, Starch, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E (as dl-Alpha Tocopherol).but what is the magnesium stearate? I suffer from Ibs D so don't want any Magnesuim.or there is the similar product http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=230&prodid=335&sid=0which contains Nutritional InformationTwo capsules contain:	%EC RDA*Calcium	1,000mg 125%Vitamin D 2.5µg	(100 I.U.) 50% *RDA = Recommended Daily AllowanceDirections:Take two capsules daily, preferably with a meal.Do not exceed stated dose.Other Ingredients:Calcium Carbonate, Soya Bean Oil, Capsule Shell (Gelatine, Glycerine, Colour (Titanium Dioxide)), Emulsifier (Soya Lecithin), Vitamin D3.these don't seem to have any Magnesium in them but they are called Absorbable calcium capsules and everyone else seems to be using the tablet forms.sorry for the really long message would just like to know which one you would recommend? will the magnesium stearate upset me? and how many should I take? for both is seems to say take one or two a day but know one seems to stick to those guidelines Any help would be be great and thanks for all the advice already x


----------



## LNAPE

stallion said:


> Hi there there was some discussion earlier on about this in the thread its on the Holland and barret Calcium tablets.There are two types and I am confused which ones to take and how much to take?should I take these http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=605&sid=0 which contains Nutritional InformationEach caplet contains:	%EC RDA*Calcium	600mg 75%Vitamin D 3µg	(125 I.U.) 63% *RDA = Recommended Daily AllowanceDirections:Take one or two tablets daily, preferably with meals. Do not exceed stated dose.Other Ingredients:Calcium Carbonate, Bulking Agent(Microcrystalline Cellulose), Emulsifier (Acacia Gum), Maltodextrin, Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Anti-Caking Agent (Magnesium Stearate), Glycerine, Sucrose, Sodium Citrate, Starch, Medium Chain Triglycerides, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E (as dl-Alpha Tocopherol).but what is the magnesium stearate? I suffer from Ibs D so don't want any Magnesuim.or there is the similar product http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=230&prodid=335&sid=0which contains Nutritional InformationTwo capsules contain:	%EC RDA*Calcium	1,000mg 125%Vitamin D 2.5µg	(100 I.U.) 50% *RDA = Recommended Daily AllowanceDirections:Take two capsules daily, preferably with a meal.Do not exceed stated dose.Other Ingredients:Calcium Carbonate, Soya Bean Oil, Capsule Shell (Gelatine, Glycerine, Colour (Titanium Dioxide)), Emulsifier (Soya Lecithin), Vitamin D3.these don't seem to have any Magnesium in them but they are called Absorbable calcium capsules and everyone else seems to be using the tablet forms.sorry for the really long message would just like to know which one you would recommend? will the magnesium stearate upset me? and how many should I take? for both is seems to say take one or two a day but know one seems to stick to those guidelines Any help would be be great and thanks for all the advice already x


The calcium carbonate with the vitamin D is the correct one. The first link. You start with 1/2 tablet with your 3 meals for the first 3 days then make some adjustments if needed. The magnesium content is immeasurable so do not worry it is not enough to cause a problem. Email me direct if you have more question.Linda


----------



## stallion

I will get some tomorrow and start then. Thank you so much for the quick reply and the advice x


----------



## daffodil

first day or two the calciium helped bulk thinks and 'glue' them togethersincebeen very on/off all over the placealso taking half tablets scratches throat as they are so bigso now taking 2 whole (am/pm) but still nothng settles(see dr at hosp tmro - after 6 months things being 'wrong' - overwhelmed with fear)


----------



## LNAPE

daffodil said:


> first day or two the calciium helped bulk thinks and 'glue' them togethersincebeen very on/off all over the placealso taking half tablets scratches throat as they are so bigso now taking 2 whole (am/pm) but still nothng settles(see dr at hosp tmro - after 6 months things being 'wrong' - overwhelmed with fear)


You do need to be sure nothing is going on more serious. I hope the doctor can find the problem. Let me know how the visit goes. It is hard to swallow the half pills with the sharp edges. Taking the calcium is no cure just a control and it must be taken on a regular basis and finding that dose and timing is the key. You are doing the right thing for new getting check outLinda


----------



## jazmine

Hey i have some other questionseven though i did go through most of this thread i still don't know if i start taking the calcium and let's say it works out...and if i happen to have an attack one day*-* after starting with calcium if u happen to take imodium would u have to start all over again getting adjusted to the calcium?(would it break calcium's cycle ??)the calcium i'm taking is the "smaller tablet" ones...*-* do i still take half a pill with each meal ?- and as i understood i would have to eat like plain rice, pasta & potatoes, do u think if i start eating chicken before that one month it would be too soon ??(and for one month or more you do not eat anything beside white rice and the same stuff i mentioned?) sorry for all these questions & thank you ^^


----------



## Trudyg

My question for LNape is about the magnesium. I get horrible leg cramps and my bloodwork shows very low magnesium levels. Apparently magnesium chloride tablets are fast absorbing and don't have the laxative effect. Can you address this issue?


----------



## LNAPE

Magnesium does cause diarrhea but it is used in many things and if you are having leg cramps and you level is low then maybe you need to take it. Linda


----------



## Nunnery

Hi Linda! I'm new on here and very lost! I'll start by saying in the beginning of my problems I was very worried!! It's all started 2 months ago just started having D all the time. Went to the dr, took TONS of test and nothing came back "bad" all blood work looked good, and stool sample came back good as well. I have read allot about ppl with IBS-D having cramping and pain? Is this a must with IBS? I don't have any cramping or pain just loud noise ( like gurgling/bubbles) and a urge to go potty. When I go potty it's sometimes D and sometime like oatmeal. Is this normal? So now I'm wondering if I should start the calcium? What kind of tablets/or chewables work best? Thank you so much


----------



## LNAPE

Nunnery,The calcium will help to fine thing up so go ahead and give it a try. You are lucky you do not have the pain ane it should calm down the noise also it did for me. Calcium carbonate 600mg and Vitamin d is what you want Store brands are fine or I started wi Caltrate Brand and now use SAMs club brand. Take it with food three times a day . Start with half tablet for the first three days then adjust up if you need too.Linda


----------



## Nunnery

Thank you! You seem to have been a god send on here lol!







I've only had this for 2 months and I'm already over it lol! I just had a baby 4 months ago an thanks to IBS the extra baby weight has falling off! Those brands you mentioned, do they come in chewable? And if so do I need to cut them in half!


----------



## backtonature

LindaMy daughter has been taking calcium carbonate 3 times a day for several weeks now but it hasn't stopped her from having episodes of diarrhea. She's taking the Holland & Barrett one which was suggested in one of you threads - 600mg with Vitamin D3. Do you know if this has different ingredients from the one you take?Also, there is an anti-diarrhea OTC drug in the uk which contains calcium carbonate and light kaolin. Do you know anything about the added effect of kaolin. I haven't tried it and wonder if it may work better.


----------



## LNAPE

backtonature,Has she gotten some relief or is it just as bad as before. Does she have trouble in the mornings if so she can switch to taking one of the three doses at bedtime with a small snack. Do not eat lettuce or tomatoes or tomato sauce and acid foods and drinks. What if any other meds does she take. The calcium you have should be just fine.Linda


----------



## Nunnery

I have been on the calcium all day and omg!!! You are (as of now lol) a life saver! No cramps, noises or urge to go!


----------



## backtonature

[quote name='LNAPE' timestamp='1313360558' post='840563']backtonature,Has she gotten some relief or is it just as bad as before. Does she have trouble in the mornings if so she can switch to taking one of the three doses at bedtime with a small snack. Do not eat lettuce or tomatoes or tomato sauce and acid foods and drinks. What if any other meds does she take. The calcium you have should be just fine.Linda LindaIt doesn't seem to have made any difference. Her pattern has changed recently. She used to only get D in the evening after her main meal, but last few days has had it in the mornings as well. She doesn't take any other medications and is only eating white rice and vegetables at the moment and a yogurt for breakfast. She barely eats anything and she doesn't drink anything but water. This bad spell started after taking 2 immodiums for a special event. She would normally only take 1 if she had somewhere special to go. Immodium always seems to upset her system for a few days but this has gone on for longer. She doesn't want to take any more immodium as she feels it has made her worse.I've tried to get my doctor to test for other things but they are convinced 'it's just IBS and will go away when she's less stressed'. I feel so desperate that I can't help her!


----------



## Mr 100

re, sharp edges on half tablets.this problem can be overcome by either sucking or chewing the half tablet before swallowing with a drink. not that pleasant, but you get used to it!those trying the calcium treatment, could also try sacchromyces boullardii. i have used this very successfully. [optibac brand in the UK]http://www.optibacprobiotics.co.uk/shop/for-bowel-calm.htmlwhile i have had good results with holland and barrett calcium i'm currently not using it, as i think it has interferred with the uptake of omeprazole. when and if i can stop the omeprazole, i will start back on the calcium.i am currently using genzyme cholestagel 625mg 3xdaily with meals.linda, thanks for all the time and effort here.


----------



## LNAPE

I find it easier to swallow a full tablet then 1/2 tablet. You can put it in apple sauce or ice cream that helps me. Chewing it may break your teeth.Linda


----------



## Mr 100

hi linda, re "Chewing it may break your teeth."you are quite correct, calcium tablets are ridiculously hard when new. i sidestepped this by transferring a few days supply fom the large [250 tabs] container into a smaller one [from the time i first tried calcium] and leaving the lid open. that allowed atmospheric humidity to soften them slightly.


----------



## Peewee5779

Just wanted to give a BIG thank you for the calcium info. I started taking the 600mg calcium carbonate 3 weeks ago every other day and have not had one attack since. Before that I was having an attack about 4 times a week! I cant believe this, it is a MIRACLE!!! THANY YOU for helping me!


----------



## LNAPE

Peewee5779,I am so glad for you. Every other day works for you that is great. You just need to play with the dose to get what works for you. Everyone else keep this in mind but and you can see it really does halp. No cure just a control that makes life a lot better.Linda


----------



## rose tbump

Hi LindaThanks for your help. I take 1/2 a calcium table twice a day and it has really helped. My IBS flared up after taking vitamin B complex for a period of two months plus.(I took ages to work this out). I could take isolated tables no problem but the prolonged use has made my IBS go from once a month or two to several times a week or day. I would ask people to stop taking vitamins for a while to see if their IBS improves as mind did. However my gut is far more sensitive than it ever was.Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

rose tbump,I know for me vitamins caused more trouble also Vitamin A E C and magnesium in them can cause diarrhea and upset stomach I always suggest stopping them also to get control of the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## never_say_lost_86

Hi LindaI don't know how to say thank you. It's magical !i bought a kind of Calcium , the name is Liquid Calcium. Manufactured by Nuhealth Products Co Walnut, Ca 91789,USA. Have 160 Softgels, Vitamin D 200 IU 50 and Calcium 300mg 30. i take a pill after each lunch. i took it a month. I thought it was suitable with me. SO i felt comfortable and free almost day. It's great. I never feel that before. I just graduate from university and now i'm looking for a job. I hope i can get the work easily and everything will better in the future. Thanks for your help ^^


----------



## LNAPE

Usually it takes a pill with each meal to control the diarrhea but if one is working for you tha tis great. Remember you can take up to 1800 mg a day safely. Keep in touch and let us know how you are.Linda


----------



## Louby

Hi LindaI'm new to this site but have already felt that there may be options out there I have not tried yet. I suffer with constant diahorrea and stomache cramps especially in a morning I then feel really washed out in the evening and drained constantly falling asleep as soon as I get home. I use to be so energetic loved going for really long walks etc and now the thought of walking the daily 20 min walk to the tram and the 50 min tram ride to work every day terrifies me I suffer with low moods I have cut caffeine out over the past week drnking herbal teas and decaffeinated this seems to have reduced the stomache cramps but the cornice diahorrea continues I did suffer with Anemia about 9 months ago and when I brought up my ibs it was pushed to the side. I just don't know where to start eliminating etc or with the calcium tablets that you surgest my partner did buy me oxy- powder but I'm wary of taking it due to increased diahorreah but if I don't do something I'm going to drive my self mad I want the happy energetic person backCan you suggest where to start making changes what to eat and not to eat and the calcium treatment Thank you


----------



## Louby

Louby said:


> Hi LindaI'm new to this site but have already felt that there may be options out there I have not tried yet. I suffer with constant diahorrea and stomache cramps especially in a morning I then feel really washed out in the evening and drained constantly falling asleep as soon as I get home. I use to be so energetic loved going for really long walks etc and now the thought of walking the daily 20 min walk to the tram and the 50 min tram ride to work every day terrifies me I suffer with low moods I have cut caffeine out over the past week drnking herbal teas and decaffeinated this seems to have reduced the stomache cramps but the cornice diahorrea continues I did suffer with Anemia about 9 months ago and when I brought up my ibs it was pushed to the side. I just don't know where to start eliminating etc or with the calcium tablets that you surgest my partner did buy me oxy- powder but I'm wary of taking it due to increased diahorreah but if I don't do something I'm going to drive my self mad I want the happy energetic person backCan you suggest where to start making changes I have looked for calcium tablets plus vitamin d but they contain ani caking agents which is also known as magnesium are these no good? Thank you


----------



## Alexiabee

Hi all.It's been a while since I posted on this forum. Reason being, for the past 6 weeks or so, my IBS has seemed to have improved! Of course I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed, and am taking each day at a time, and so far the days have been good. Generally I am experiencing 2 BMs' in the morning which are now just about normal.I wrote on this thread of Linda's a while ago when I was considering taking the calcium supplements. I decided not to take them at the time, as my digestive system was in complete turmoil and I was unsure about loading it with yet more chemicals.However, as things have quietened down considerably, I have now started the calcium again (been taking it for 3 days so far). Things seem ok at the minute, not sure if any marked improvement as yet. But will keep you all informed on the progress.I am really hoping that the calcium tabs are a success, and are the final chapter in this horrible condition. Alex.


----------



## Alexiabee

Hi again Linda (and all).Just thought I would give you another update on how things are doing.Well, fingers tightly crossed, all seems to be going very well indeed. I am taking the Ad Cal tabs twice a day after meals (as prescribed by my doctor for another condition) alongside 3 135mg tabs of Mebeverine daily before meals. The Mebeverine I am taking controls the spasms.This combination of medication seems to be actually working (touch wood!). I have had a gradual improvement, I feel much better in myself, and yesterday and today I have had just one normal BM in the morning..Heaven!I do believe taking the calcium supplements is helping. It did take about 10 days for the tabs to get into the system and take effect, but I am glad I stuck with it and I almost sure this is helping.So anyone out there, thinking of going this route, then please give it a try!Alex.


----------



## lacey555

I have had identical symptoms to your. For several months had undiagnosed diahrrea, lots of tests, and then found I had blastocystis hominis. This was discovered after MANY stool tests. Have tried Flagyl, Bactrim, and am now on a no grains diet, with lots of supplements. Have you been tested for blastocystis? The diahrrea is very interruptive to my life, especially in the first two hours of the day, but the profound fatigue, usually mid afternoon is the worst, is the hardest to deal with. I also have become anemic, and take iron tablets every day - but am told it could take quite awhile to have normal iron levels again. I'm having to remind myself often that there are far worse illnesses out there that people are dealing with. At the same time, I miss the energy I used to have. Hope you (and I) feel much better soon. Gail


Louby said:


> Hi LindaI'm new to this site but have already felt that there may be options out there I have not tried yet. I suffer with constant diahorrea and stomache cramps especially in a morning I then feel really washed out in the evening and drained constantly falling asleep as soon as I get home. I use to be so energetic loved going for really long walks etc and now the thought of walking the daily 20 min walk to the tram and the 50 min tram ride to work every day terrifies me I suffer with low moods I have cut caffeine out over the past week drnking herbal teas and decaffeinated this seems to have reduced the stomache cramps but the cornice diahorrea continues I did suffer with Anemia about 9 months ago and when I brought up my ibs it was pushed to the side. I just don't know where to start eliminating etc or with the calcium tablets that you surgest my partner did buy me oxy- powder but I'm wary of taking it due to increased diahorreah but if I don't do something I'm going to drive my self mad I want the happy energetic person backCan you suggest where to start making changes what to eat and not to eat and the calcium treatment Thank you


----------



## highexpectations

Hi, I have just registered with this website, as I have been intrigued by the information that is available. I am very interested in what Linda has been advising throughout this topic. I have not tried Calcium before, but I have just ordered Caltrate 600 + from Amazon and hopefully will receive it soon so that I can feedback to you how I get on. I thought I would let you know some of my symptoms. From about the age of 18, I have suffered from IBS-D. To my knowledge, I have never suffered from IBS-C or any other form. I had a bad experience with food poisoning in the Dominican Republic when I was 18 and since then, I have never been right. I am 29 years old now. Almost every time I go to the toilet, my stools are loose, soft and messy. I frequently suffer form Diarrhoea, bloatedness and gurgling/rumbling sounds deep within my intestines. I often find that once I have been to the toilet, I need to go again within a short space of time and sometimes, I have to go 4-5 times per day. I never have a feeling of completely emptying my bowels, which is a horrible feeling and I have had to put up with this for the past 11 years or so. I have a pretty high-profile job and it sometimes does affect it, so I have been looking for a solution for some time.I went to the Doctor about a year ago and to be honest, she seemed completely disinterested and almost seemed revolted when I started telling her about my symptoms. I went to a food intolerance specialist and although she did come out with a few interesting things, the diarrhoea/loose stools continued. Occasionally, I will have a perfect stool, but it is very occasional and is usually followed by diarrhoea within a day or so. So I am going to try and give this calcium a go and see what happens and fingers crossed it works. When I have received it, I will give it a month or so and then I will report back on my findings. Thanks for all your input so far.


----------



## LNAPE

Hi Everyone,First thing to do is to stop everything you can even vitamins and over the counter thing. They all have side effects. Do not eat lettuce and acid foods or drinks for now. Get calcium carbonate Nd vitamin D and start with half a tablet with food 3 times a day for 3days. See where you are and make some adjustments. Don't wait to report findings because we can make some adjustments to get things working better. Email me direct if you like. [email protected]


----------



## whitescarf_

Hi Linda,Firstly I'm so grateful for all your advice and so many people have benefited greatly from it.How long does it usually take to work? I got calcium carbonate without magnesium, thinking that if I got constipated I could take 40mg magnesium to counteract it. However I've been taking 3 pills a day for a week and about a couple of days and it isn't working properly yet.Is this normal?Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf_ said:


> Hi Linda,Firstly I'm so grateful for all your advice and so many people have benefited greatly from it.How long does it usually take to work? I got calcium carbonate without magnesium, thinking that if I got constipated I could take 40mg magnesium to counteract it. However I've been taking 3 pills a day for a week and about a couple of days and it isn't working properly yet.Is this normal?Thanks


First of all let me ask if you take any other meds or vitamins and over the counter things that may have side effects that cause diarrhea. Then I can say for me the first day I took it I could tell something was making me feel better. But for some it could be weeks or days or even months working out the right dose and timing to make it work but don't give up let me help sort this out for you.Are you taking the pills with your meals consistently and avoid lettuce and acid foods and drinks for now. You can email me direct if you like. [email protected]


----------



## LNAPE

So how are you new comers doing. Having any success. Need any help. I am around if you have questions about the calcium.Linda


----------



## cw_2009

does calcium work for most people, i usually am ok but when i go out for at work, my ibs seems bad.. and need to go loo a lot..Do you think the calcium could work??


----------



## LNAPE

cw_2009,I think if it IBS you are dealing with it can be helped by taking the calcium. As you can see if you read the postings at the top of this thread there are so many success stories and very few that it may not have helped. Having the gall bladder removed for me was the reason for all the diarrhea. I think other things too can cause the diarrhea. Other meds you may be on even vitamins and other over the counter items. Foods we eat that are not prepared properly and so on. You can only try and see if it can help. I know the anxiety of it all can keep things happening and it is just not that easy to forget thinking about finding a bathroom or having an accident.I will help if you want to try to get it working for you.Linda


----------



## Bluenote

Reading all this info & stories is really cool , glad this is helping some .... I may have to gove this a go when i get an open window next week , It certainly can't hurt , great info !


----------



## LNAPE

Bluenote,Don't put it off it could be a life saver as it has been for many. Let me know if I can help you along I have lots of feedback from many users I would be glad to pass on.Linda


----------



## Bluenote

LNAPE said:


> Bluenote,Don't put it off it could be a life saver as it has been for many. Let me know if I can help you along I have lots of feedback from many users I would be glad to pass on.Linda


 Thanks so much Linda , i will certainly post the results i have after a few weeks of trying this .


----------



## LNAPE

If you have trouble don't wait a few weeks maybe a few tweeks and we can help with any problems you may be having. You can email me direct if you like.Linda


----------



## mari63

LNAPE said:


> So how are you new comers doing. Having any success. Need any help. I am around if you have questions about the calcium.Linda


Hi Linda, am fairly new to the site so i hope ive done this right, i read loads and loads of other posts that you gave advice to and made notes, got the calcium and i wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to you for all the advice that you given, i cut out most vitamins ( if i take any i only take every other day)i dont eat or drink anything with artificial sweetners, eat my protein and carbs seperate ( i only have 10% of one and 90% of the other) and drink a glass of water with a bit of Molkosan in everyday and it has totally changed my life, if im out shopping etc and i feel a bm coming i take a deep breath hold it for 5/10 seconds to calm myself and tell myself ive took the calcium and i CAN make it to the loo and i keep repeating myself till i get there sometimes ive even made it home, its great,i carry 2 pen size instant hand sanitisers one to clean my hands and the other was a empty one that ive filled with room spray just incase it smells and there is other people waiting, i couldnt even go very far before even in the car, sorry for waffling on but i am very greatful to you and others on this site so once again thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Mari63,Nice to hear you are getting your life back. I am ver happy to have been a small part of that. Pass on all you success to others whenever you can.Linda


----------



## My Life is Sad

Linda, I am so excited about this. Tomorrow morning (it is almost 11pm here in Los Angeles) I am going to go to the store and pick up some Caltrate 600+D Plus Minerals. Very excited.I was wondering if there is a difference in taking the normal supplement or the chewable?







Either way, I will start off with the normal becuase it seems to be what others on here are taking. I will post an update on how its all going in about a week or two


----------



## LNAPE

My Life is Sad,Glad you found us. You can use the chewable if you like. Start with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with your meals. Do this for 3 day the lets see what is happening. Stop all meds and vitmains you can. They all have side effects and Vitamin A D C E and magnesium in them can cause stomach upset and diarrhea. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods and drinks. Let me know how you are and if things are not going well maybe I can offer some suggestions.Linda


----------



## mada.simplu

Hi Linda,I am from Romania,and I don't have any Caltrate 600 here,so with what can I replace it?I found only Calcium and vitamin D,that contains:calcium carbonate 1250 mg and vitamin D 200 U.I.??I also have another question: why am I having diarrhea on night,that wakes me up?I know that it's not something normal for IBS..Most of the atacks are nocturnal,with cramps that wake me up and then folowed by diarrhea..I am so sick of that,I want to get a job but I can't because of what is happening to me..I am sorry for the english,but I am from Romania,I hope you understand what I was writing.Thank you!


----------



## highexpectations

LNAPE said:


> So how are you new comers doing. Having any success. Need any help. I am around if you have questions about the calcium.Linda


Hi there, I received my Calcium tablets in the post about two weeks ago and have been taking two per day with a meal. Have to say so far I haven't noticed a single difference. I am still very bloated on most evenings, I still haven't had a normal bowel movement and still suffer from diarrhoea most days. So, I was wondering how long would it be before I notice a difference. As I said before, my symptoms are as follows and I have been suffering from them for about 10 years now:- loose bowel movements on a daily basis- diarrhoea on a frequent basis, especially after eating- never have the feeling of completely emptying my bowels- bloating frequently, normally worse in the evenings- strange sounds coming from bowels, mostly after eating or just generally in the evenings. The sounds are like deep grumbling or similar deep within me, also associated with wind.- tiredness associated with the diarrhoeaI have suffered for about 10 years and very rarely have a normal bowel movement and am desperate to find something that will help. As I said, I have been taking the calcium tablets for about 2 weeks now and really haven't noticed a difference at all. So any help you can offer would be great. Thanks very much.Ross


----------



## LNAPE

Ross,Let me get this straight. Are you taking two pills at once. If so you got to take one pill with each meal 3 times a day. Your body can process about 500 mg at one time so you must spread it out over the day at least 4 or 5 hours apart. If you are taking too much at once you will get the bloating It does take a little time to heal on the inside by getting rid of the bile acid. If you have been on it for 2 weeks you can increase to 3 full tablets a day one at each meal.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

mada.simplu said:


> Hi Linda,I am from Romania,and I don't have any Caltrate 600 here,so with what can I replace it?I found only Calcium and vitamin D,that contains:calcium carbonate 1250 mg and vitamin D 200 U.I.??I also have another question: why am I having diarrhea on night,that wakes me up?I know that it's not something normal for IBS..Most of the atacks are nocturnal,with cramps that wake me up and then folowed by diarrhea..I am so sick of that,I want to get a job but I can't because of what is happening to me..I am sorry for the english,but I am from Romania,I hope you understand what I was writing.Thank you!


What other meds are you taking and are you taking vitamins? What are you eating. Tell me the ingredients in the calcium you bought.Linda


----------



## mada.simplu

LNAPE said:


> What other meds are you taking and are you taking vitamins? What are you eating. Tell me the ingredients in the calcium you bought.Linda


I didn't bought the calcium yet but the ingredients are: calcium carbonate and vitamin D.I don't take any vitamins.I am eating:cooked rice(pilaf),rice pasta,wheat pasta,toasted whitw bread,bananas,boiled chicken,grilled chicken and sometimes cooked in the oven,I also eat chicken and turkey soup,vegetables soup(carrot,potato,parsnip,onion),but I don't let the onion or parsnip in,i take them out when the soup is done ,and I leave only the carrot and potato.I eat when I feel better some cheese,yougurt with 0% fat,crackers with salt on them,waffers with vanilla.I am sick of eating only these things,I want to eat something else,but I wonder how I would feel if I am going to eat something else,if these foods that are good for IBS make me sick sometimes.OH,and in the evening i eat toasted white bread(plain).I WANT TO ASK YOU AGAIN,why do I have diarrhea atacks with cramps at night and they wake me up.I am taking mebeverine and mesalazine(mesalamine) for about one month but I still have D atacks especially at NIGHT







(((


----------



## LNAPE

mada.simplu said:


> I didn't bought the calcium yet but the ingredients are: calcium carbonate and vitamin D.I don't take any vitamins.I am eating:cooked rice(pilaf),rice pasta,wheat pasta,toasted whitw bread,bananas,boiled chicken,grilled chicken and sometimes cooked in the oven,I also eat chicken and turkey soup,vegetables soup(carrot,potato,parsnip,onion),but I don't let the onion or parsnip in,i take them out when the soup is done ,and I leave only the carrot and potato.I eat when I feel better some cheese,yougurt with 0% fat,crackers with salt on them,waffers with vanilla.I am sick of eating only these things,I want to eat something else,but I wonder how I would feel if I am going to eat something else,if these foods that are good for IBS make me sick sometimes.OH,and in the evening i eat toasted white bread(plain).I WANT TO ASK YOU AGAIN,why do I have diarrhea atacks with cramps at night and they wake me up.


You just be producting more acid when you lay down and then after a bit it starts to cause a problem. The food you listed should be okay. Get the calcium carbonate and vitamin D and start it as soon as you can. 1/2 tablet with each meal and maybe one half at bedtime too to help over night. Let me know what is happening and maybe I can help further.Linda


----------



## mada.simplu

LNAPE said:


> You just be producting more acid when you lay down and then after a bit it starts to cause a problem. The food you listed should be okay. Get the calcium carbonate and vitamin D and start it as soon as you can. 1/2 tablet with each meal and maybe one half at bedtime too to help over night. Let me know what is happening and maybe I can help further.Linda


Can u tell me please if I can add some other aliments on my diet because I lost a lot of weight and I am too skinny and that is not ok.Or if you know how to make to gain weight even if I have these problem?Thank u


----------



## LNAPE

mada.simplu said:


> Can u tell me please if I can add some other aliments on my diet because I lost a lot of weight and I am too skinny and that is not ok.Or if you know how to make to gain weight even if I have these problem?Thank u


When you start to feel better and you can eat more things because they will not make you sick hopefully you will gain some weight. You don't want too much fatty foods because they are not good for cholesterol and good health. So I really leave that up to you to pick things you like to eat. I eat pretty much what ever I want now and I feel good most of the time.Linda


----------



## ihateibs27

Hi Linda.I have been taking calcium carbonate 600mg without magnesium one three times a day with food. At first it worked well but recently it hasn't really been working properly. Usually (without meds) I get diarrhoea every day and my triggers are literally everything that doesn't taste bland. The only thing I could eat that wouldn't give me symptoms was white bread really. I found myself having to eat pretty much only white bread yesterday because I had a bad flare up and even today I still had diarrhoea. I think the reason I still have it today might be that I had to take immodium instants yesterday so I could leave the house. However, I don't see why I should've had to since the calcium should've stopped it from happening. Don't know what I've been doing wrong. I'm not the healthiest person in the world, but I don't necessarily eat badly. I do eat between meals though. I thought maybe I've been eating too much grease etc. but all I've been eating is what a lot of the people around me eat which I class as ordinary since none of them are overweight or even chubby. I also thought that even if I had the calcium should've still helped. It just hasn't been working very well. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.I'm confused, please help


----------



## mada.simplu

Is safe soy milk for me?It has fructose in it,I bought it from the store..is sanitarium soy milk..do you know if it's safe to drink it?


----------



## LNAPE

ihateibs27 said:


> Hi Linda.I have been taking calcium carbonate 600mg without magnesium one three times a day with food. At first it worked well but recently it hasn't really been working properly. Usually (without meds) I get diarrhoea every day and my triggers are literally everything that doesn't taste bland. The only thing I could eat that wouldn't give me symptoms was white bread really. I found myself having to eat pretty much only white bread yesterday because I had a bad flare up and even today I still had diarrhoea. I think the reason I still have it today might be that I had to take immodium instants yesterday so I could leave the house. However, I don't see why I should've had to since the calcium should've stopped it from happening. Don't know what I've been doing wrong. I'm not the healthiest person in the world, but I don't necessarily eat badly. I do eat between meals though. I thought maybe I've been eating too much grease etc. but all I've been eating is what a lot of the people around me eat which I class as ordinary since none of them are overweight or even chubby. I also thought that even if I had the calcium should've still helped. It just hasn't been working very well. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.I'm confused, please help


You can get a stomach virus or have some bad food and get sick just like normal people do so do not give up. what did you eat. If you eat outdo not eat lettuce or salad bars for me are off limits because I do not think the temp of the food is maintained corectlly. Some set backs can happen but just keep taking it look for magnesium even in bottled water will set it off.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

mada.simplu said:


> Is safe soy milk for me?It has fructose in it,I bought it from the store..is sanitarium soy milk..do you know if it's safe to drink it?


I have found soy to cause gas for me so I do not recommend this. I drink skim or 1% milk and I do eat ice cream and yougart.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

Ive been trying calcium for a few weeks now. Just one a day (600mg tablet) at the moment and not finding its helping. I am scared to take more as I already have lots of trouble with bloating


----------



## mada.simplu

What do you think about wafers with cocoa cream?Should I try them?They have in composition coconut oil and some other ingredients but they say that these wafers are for vegetarians so I thought that I shoulf give them a try and there are with vanilla too..what do you think?I really whant to eat something sweet but that doesn't make me sick and I am a little worried about trying something new Any ideas about what sweets can people with IBS D can handle?THANK YOU!


----------



## LNAPE

sprigzie said:


> Ive been trying calcium for a few weeks now. Just one a day (600mg tablet) at the moment and not finding its helping. I am scared to take more as I already have lots of trouble with bloating


That is why you start with half tablet for the firt three days to give your system time to adjust. You do have to take them at regular intervals ove the day with food. If you get indigestion or bloating you can take simethicone for that if you need to.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

mada.simplu said:


> What do you think about wafers with cocoa cream?Should I try them?They have in composition coconut oil and some other ingredients but they say that these wafers are for vegetarians so I thought that I shoulf give them a try and there are with vanilla too..what do you think?I really whant to eat something sweet but that doesn't make me sick and I am a little worried about trying something new Any ideas about what sweets can people with IBS D can handle?THANK YOU!


You must be feeling better you want to try some other things is this true. What you suggest should be okay start slow.Linda


----------



## mada.simplu

I have days when I am feeling better and I eat 1 or 2 waffers because I need something sweet,and days when I don't feel good and I eat only toasted bread,rice and crackers or pretzels.


----------



## gingerbrown12872

Just a quick thank you to Linda for posting this information! I had a horrible flare from taking antibiotics & was having diarrhea 6-10 times/day. Immodium was doing nothing for me, so I decided to try the calcium. The first dose of calcium made a difference & after just a few days of taking it, I am almost back to normal. I feel so much better! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## mada.simplu

I bought yesterday the calcium+vitamin D3,and in composition are also present magnesium stearate and potasium(30 mg).It's ok with that?And has also E171.


----------



## LNAPE

gingerbrown12872Thank you for posting it is pretty amazing I still can't believe how well this works.mada.simpluThis looks like it should be fine. Magnesium is a problem but if it is an unmeasurable amount listed this is fine. All meds seem to have this and is necessary for compounding the tablets. Start with 1/2 3 times a day. with food and let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## whitescarf

Hi I'm 'ihateibs27', I had to make that account because I couldn't access my actual account at the time. When I said it hadn't been working for me, I didn't mean just that flare up, I mean in general. I think it has worked twice since I started taking them (over a month ago), and it probably helps a bit, but it isn't doing it's job. I had diarrhoea on Saturday and it improved by Sunday but still wasn't good so I ate nothing but white bread (supposed to be my safe food) for the rest of the day since white bread is supposed to be constipating. Today it's worse. It's so frustrating. I keep thinking, maybe I should stop eating white bread? Then I remember that I shouldn't have to because the pills should be stopping this from happening. The pills are from holland and barret and they are 600mg with vitamin D3 and they don't even have magnesium! Maybe I should try different ones. I live in the UK so it's difficult to get the ones you take but I might try to get them. I still don't see why these ones won't work. If you have any advice I would greatly appreciate it.Thank you


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf,I know it can get rought sometimes but a month is not really long to be on the calcium and not getting the results many have. Eating white bread may be a problem. Have you tried whole wheat white that may be better and it is not grainy so you may be able to like the taste. You do need to try to eat other things and keep a regular schedule. Can you eat scrambled eggs (egg Beaters) any cereals like oatmeal or box cereals. Chicken Turkey soups no lettuce. Tell me what you do in a usual day and I will offer some suggestions. Are you taking 3 full pills a day spread out at least 4 or 5 hours apart.Linda


----------



## whitescarf

LindaI have been eating oatmeal for breakfast on and off generally but I've eaten it every day for the past four or five days. The problem with whole weat bread is that it has a LOT of fibre and I'm worried that the bread and oatmeal together would give me big problems because I just can't take the fibre. A few months ago I ate oatmeal for breakfast five days in a row (I didn't eat anything else that was dangerous) and on the fifth day I had terrible diarrhoea. I don't know if the calcium will change that but since it hasn't been working for me recently I don't have too much faith that it will. Also, I posted about my confusion with white bread and someone said that it was probably affecting me because of the high amount of resistant starch which the body can't digest and can make D worse. I looked it up and apparently whole wheat bread has even more than white bread. So, I can't have too much starch- bread, potatoes, that sort of thing, I can't have dairy because it makes me really bloated, I can't have many vegetables because they have too much fibre and on top of the oatmeal it would NOT be good- I had a large handful of brocolli and cauliflower one night when I had been on calcium for a few weeks and in the morning I had D. So all I'm safe with is pretty much meat, pasta (plain pasta) and rice. I live with my dad and it's extremely difficult for me to be able to have just something like that for dinner.I go to college and my timetable means that the only time I'm home for lunch is a Friday. It's very difficult to pick up something on the go that's safe for me because I don't have many safe options in food places where I live. I could make something to take with me but I don't know what to make that would be safe and portable. At my college the only things I could consider buying are baked potatoes, the only decent sandwiches are whole wheat and I'm too scared to try them, they sell soup but it's a broth with a lot of vegetables.Yes I am taking 3 full pills and I try my best to take them in about 4-5 hours but there have probably been times when I haven't taken them within that time, when I've been running late etc.I'm sorry this is so long and I'm so irritating. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf,Did you try the whole wheat white bread it may not be as harsh as whole wheat that is what I eat. If you eat broccoli eat it cooked and not too much this is for most veggies now. Do not take any vitamins. Small amount of milk 6 oz maybe could be okay. Lunch could be thinly sliced turkey or chicken on bread. Baked pottoes should be okay. Special K cereal. Please do not give up [email protected] if you want to email direct


----------



## whitescarf

LindaIt was going well, my bm's were getting better every day, my body was finally getting used to the oatmeal and calcium. Then today I woke up feeling nauseated and generally unwell and got bad watery diarrhoea. I've been about 3 times already. Yesterday I ate oatmeal, a jacket potato with a bit of butter and some cheese, pea and ham soup with white bread. And some polo mints. That probably doesn't matter but I wanted to include everything. I know it isn't just caused by a trigger food because of the nausea. I think it may be the bread because I bought it in a supermarket yesterday and it was reduced because it had reached its sell by date but over here food (especially bread) usually lasts a lot longer than the sell by. Plus, why would they still sell it if it was dangerous to eat? When I took some slices out I noticed they were kind of torn in the middle and thinking about it that's probably because bread goes really soft before it goes mouldy. But like a fool I still ate it.I don't know what to eat today and this is probably going to make me have to start from scratch again with the calcium. Do you have any advice? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf said:


> LindaIt was going well, my bm's were getting better every day, my body was finally getting used to the oatmeal and calcium. Then today I woke up feeling nauseated and generally unwell and got bad watery diarrhoea. I've been about 3 times already. Yesterday I ate oatmeal, a jacket potato with a bit of butter and some cheese, pea and ham soup with white bread. And some polo mints. That probably doesn't matter but I wanted to include everything. I know it isn't just caused by a trigger food because of the nausea. I think it may be the bread because I bought it in a supermarket yesterday and it was reduced because it had reached its sell by date but over here food (especially bread) usually lasts a lot longer than the sell by. Plus, why would they still sell it if it was dangerous to eat? When I took some slices out I noticed they were kind of torn in the middle and thinking about it that's probably because bread goes really soft before it goes mouldy. But like a fool I still ate it.I don't know what to eat today and this is probably going to make me have to start from scratch again with the calcium. Do you have any advice? Thanks


Don't give up. You are feeling better as you said. We all had some set backs at first. It could be the bread it could be the pea s they have lots of fiber. Just stay with the calcium and look ahead. You can take simethicone for the nausea it works and does not have anything else to upset the improvements.Linda


----------



## Loopy6789

Hello, I'm new to the forum, I have suffered with ibs d on and off for many years. It has always been under control but then 6 months ago I suffered a bad flare up and have had d 6-8 times everyday since. I have had blood tests and stool tests and tried many things over the last few months and nothing has worked.I came across this thread for the calcium supplement and took myself off to the local health food shop and got calcium with vit d, I have done what was suggested starting with half a tablet 3 times daily and increasing to 3 full tablets, I have been doing this now for 2 weeks and seen no difference at all still going 6-8 times daily very loose or watery. After reading all the other posts I really was hoping to have seen some improvement by now, I don't know where to go from here, any advise greatfully received ..... Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

Loopy6789What are some of the meds you may be on and are you taking vitamins. What is a usual day for you morning diarrhea what do you eat.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

So Ive started again, doing it properlly this time. 1/2 a tablet with every meal. Will let you know how it goes x


----------



## LNAPE

Let us know how you are doing and if I can help just email me if you like.Linda


----------



## Loopy6789

I don't take any other meds or vitamins since starting the calcium I have had a couple of days where the pain has been so bad that I have taken a couple of buscapan or painkillers (paracetamol with codeine)I have to get up every night between 2-4am to go, I get up at 6 and leave the house at 7.30 during which time I go another 2-3 times, I don't often have to go again during day but then start again when I get home and go anywhere between 3-4 times before bedIn regards to what I eat I seem to have cut out most things at some point but nothing makes a difference. I start the day with porridge made with lactose free milk with a sliced banana, for lunch I used to have salad sandwiches but now just have ham on bread that is half brown half white with dairy free butter, evening meal tends to be meat with veg or casseroles, I have soya yoghurts, drink only water or black tea, I do have a passion for chocolate and tend to eat a small amount of dark chocolate most days, I don't really eat anything else. I have never weighed much but have lost quite a bit of weight, fed up of people telling me I look tired and ill


----------



## mada.simplu

I am taking the calcium since last week.I have heartburn almost every night.I take the calcium and vit D,but I don't know what to do,should I still take the calcium?I suffer from ocasional heartburn also before taking the calcium.I don't eat something that is spicy or chocolate,so I can't understand what is whith the hearburn.And I also noticed that few days before my period comes I start to have D and I don't feel so good.Also,when my period is almost over I have some nausea and I don't feel good at all.Also,I have candida albicans,is there a conection between those two(IBS and Candidosis)?


----------



## LNAPE

mada.simplu said:


> I am taking the calcium since last week.I have heartburn almost every night.I take the calcium and vit D,but I don't know what to do,should I still take the calcium?I suffer from ocasional heartburn also before taking the calcium.I don't eat something that is spicy or chocolate,so I can't understand what is whith the hearburn.And I also noticed that few days before my period comes I start to have D and I don't feel so good.Also,when my period is almost over I have some nausea and I don't feel good at all.Also,I have candida albicans,is there a conection between those two(IBS and Candidosis)?


You need to start with 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart. It can cause indigestion and gas at first but if you start slow it is not too bad. If you do this for 3 days then you can adjust up or down on the dose. Avoid acid food (tomato sauce) and acid drinks OJ lemonade for now. Nausea is not a usual problem. DO you have your gall bladder.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Loopy6789 said:


> I don't take any other meds or vitamins since starting the calcium I have had a couple of days where the pain has been so bad that I have taken a couple of buscapan or painkillers (paracetamol with codeine)I have to get up every night between 2-4am to go, I get up at 6 and leave the house at 7.30 during which time I go another 2-3 times, I don't often have to go again during day but then start again when I get home and go anywhere between 3-4 times before bedIn regards to what I eat I seem to have cut out most things at some point but nothing makes a difference. I start the day with porridge made with lactose free milk with a sliced banana, for lunch I used to have salad sandwiches but now just have ham on bread that is half brown half white with dairy free butter, evening meal tends to be meat with veg or casseroles, I have soya yoghurts, drink only water or black tea, I do have a passion for chocolate and tend to eat a small amount of dark chocolate most days, I don't really eat anything else. I have never weighed much but have lost quite a bit of weight, fed up of people telling me I look tired and ill


Did you start at 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day for the first 3 days. Do not eat lettuce.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

sprigzie said:


> So Ive started again, doing it properlly this time. 1/2 a tablet with every meal. Will let you know how it goes x


Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Loopy6789

LNAPE said:


> Did you start at 1/2 tablet with each meal 3 times a day for the first 3 days. Do not eat lettuce.Linda


I have read lots of the posts on here and seen your replies and have done exactly what you recommend started with 1/2 increased to 3 had no lettuce or tomatoes or anything citrus for quite a few weeks. Been on the calcium for 3 weeks now and seen no difference at all. Maybe the calcium isn't for me but after reading the good results others have experienced I did have high hopes. Need to find something else that may work :-(


----------



## mada.simplu

Yes I have my gall bladder.I am taking mesalazine,but I didn't read anywhere that this is for IBS,I saw that the mesalazine is for ulcerative colitis,and my doctor said to take this so I don't make ulcerative colitis.Can the mesalazine have serious side effects?


----------



## totalhysteria

Hi,I have been taking the calcium (the Holland & Barrett Variety) for around 4 months. Although I was sceptical at first, I have seen a radical improvement in my BM's and along with that a major confidence boost. I found that after about 6 weeks, things had really started to change and with the less frequent/loose BM's I felt I could do more with my life. Last month I took a 4 hour plane trip to Ukraine to meet a girl. I would NEVER have done that before. While I was out there, I travelled a little and there were either no toilets or something that resembled a rather unpleasant porcelain hole in the ground. I had the confidence to get through a week of this and the only time I had any flare ups was on the way home when my connecting flight was delayed for 5 hours. But I got through it! I urge anyone who is suffering from IBS-D to give this a try, make sure you give it time to bed in, and follow the advice given here. It's not instant, and its not a cure. But I have my life back!Thanks


----------



## cw_2009

This is great  was it really bad before???


totalhysteria said:


> Hi,I have been taking the calcium (the Holland & Barrett Variety) for around 4 months. Although I was sceptical at first, I have seen a radical improvement in my BM's and along with that a major confidence boost. I found that after about 6 weeks, things had really started to change and with the less frequent/loose BM's I felt I could do more with my life. Last month I took a 4 hour plane trip to Ukraine to meet a girl. I would NEVER have done that before. While I was out there, I travelled a little and there were either no toilets or something that resembled a rather unpleasant porcelain hole in the ground. I had the confidence to get through a week of this and the only time I had any flare ups was on the way home when my connecting flight was delayed for 5 hours. But I got through it! I urge anyone who is suffering from IBS-D to give this a try, make sure you give it time to bed in, and follow the advice given here. It's not instant, and its not a cure. But I have my life back!Thanks


----------



## totalhysteria

cw_2009 said:


> This is great  was it really bad before???


Yes, quite bad. And did get in the way of my leading a normal life. Possibly a lot of it had to do with confidence, and thinking about the 'What if's'. But this has certainly made me a more confident person. I have already booked another flight for just after Christmas, so the confidence is still there!


----------



## Loopy6789

totalhysteria said:


> Hi,I have been taking the calcium (the Holland & Barrett Variety) for around 4 months. Although I was sceptical at first, I have seen a radical improvement in my BM's and along with that a major confidence boost. I found that after about 6 weeks, things had really started to change and with the less frequent/loose BM's I felt I could do more with my life. Last month I took a 4 hour plane trip to Ukraine to meet a girl. I would NEVER have done that before. While I was out there, I travelled a little and there were either no toilets or something that resembled a rather unpleasant porcelain hole in the ground. I had the confidence to get through a week of this and the only time I had any flare ups was on the way home when my connecting flight was delayed for 5 hours. But I got through it! I urge anyone who is suffering from IBS-D to give this a try, make sure you give it time to bed in, and follow the advice given here. It's not instant, and its not a cure. But I have my life back!Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

totalhysteria said:


> Yes, quite bad. And did get in the way of my leading a normal life. Possibly a lot of it had to do with confidence, and thinking about the 'What if's'. But this has certainly made me a more confident person. I have already booked another flight for just after Christmas, so the confidence is still there!


I am so glad you stopped by to give us your story. I am so pleased you are doing better than before and I am sure you will get better still as long as you take it.. It is no cure only a control.Linda


----------



## Loopy6789

Hiya, thanks for the info, I've also been taking the holland and barrett calcium, been on it now for 3 weeks and so far have not seen any difference and was ready for giving up but after reading your post and seen you said it took 6 weeks to start working I'm going to keep going with it!


----------



## cw_2009

for someone that sometimes has ibs d.. what would u recommend??


LNAPE said:


> I am so glad you stopped by to give us your story. I am so pleased you are doing better than before and I am sure you will get better still as long as you take it.. It is no cure only a control.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

I've not seen a huge difference. Still having d every couple of days n still taking immodium. I'm gonna keep trying tho, coz I feel like there might of been some improvement. Still only taking 1/2 a 600mg tablet with each meal. Would you recommend trying more? X


----------



## sprigzie

I've not seen a huge difference. Still having d every couple of days n still taking immodium. I'm gonna keep trying tho, coz I feel like there might of been some improvement. Still only taking 1/2 a 600mg tablet with each meal. Would you recommend trying more? X


----------



## LNAPE

sprigzie said:


> I've not seen a huge difference. Still having d every couple of days n still taking immodium. I'm gonna keep trying tho, coz I feel like there might of been some improvement. Still only taking 1/2 a 600mg tablet with each meal. Would you recommend trying more? X


Success comes by taking between 1/2 tablet a day to 3 full tablets a day with food. You need to adjust your dose every couple of days until you find what works for you. It does seem you are getting some relief so increase the dose and see how you do.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

Thanks. Btw, this might be a long shot but can taking calcium supplements affect your waterworks? Because I have had a uti pretty much since I started. Was on anti-biotics last week and it still hadsnt cleared up. Just wondering if the calcium could be exacerbating it?


----------



## LNAPE

sprigzie said:


> Thanks. Btw, this might be a long shot but can taking calcium supplements affect your waterworks? Because I have had a uti pretty much since I started. Was on anti-biotics last week and it still hadsnt cleared up. Just wondering if the calcium could be exacerbating it?


I really don't think it can cause a uti you are not taking but 1/2 tablet so that is not much. I do know the antibiotics may be what has caused you to have diarrhea this past week they will do that for sure. Just be sure to drink some water not because it dose pass through and is excreated in the urine.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

Ok thanks. I will continue with it. Just brought some cranberry tablets, so hoping they will help get rid of the uti


----------



## dawn71

I am in Canada, and the caltrate here lists 50 MG of magnesium in the list of ingredients.. is this too much ???


----------



## LNAPE

dawn71 said:


> I am in Canada, and the caltrate here lists 50 MG of magnesium in the list of ingredients.. is this too much ???


That is the same thing we have here and that amount of magnesium is okay but do not take the calcium too close together this amount could make a difference. 4 or 5 hours apart is good. If after a bit you do not get some relief then you may want to switch to a calcium with only calcium carbonate and vitamin d only.Linda


----------



## dawn71

LNAPE said:


> That is the same thing we have here and that amount of magnesium is okay but do not take the calcium too close together this amount could make a difference. 4 or 5 hours apart is good. If after a bit you do not get some relief then you may want to switch to a calcium with only calcium carbonate and vitamin d only.Linda


Thanks for your reply!!I was going to start with the 1/2 tablet with every meal - maybe 2 half tablets a day at first, and then build it up to 3 half tablets over a few day... then I will eventually start to take 3 full tablets per day with meals.. does that sound reasonable to start things off?


----------



## dawn71

LNAPE said:


> That is the same thing we have here and that amount of magnesium is okay but do not take the calcium too close together this amount could make a difference. 4 or 5 hours apart is good. If after a bit you do not get some relief then you may want to switch to a calcium with only calcium carbonate and vitamin d only.Linda


THis is the one I bought.. its called Natural Source. It's a generic brand, and was a bit cheaper than caltrate. Here is a link: http://well.ca/products/natural-source-o-calcium-500-mg_22894.htmlOn the bottle it says: Each tablet contains: 500 mg of elemental calcium from 1250 mg of calcium carbonate derived from Oyster Shells and 200 IU Vitamin D3.Non-medicinal ingredients: Carnauba wax, crospovidone, hypromellose, maltodextrin, microcrystalline cellulose, mineral oil, polysorbate 80, stearic acid, titanium dioxide, triethyl citrate, vegetable magnesium stearate.I'm wondering if the vegetable magnesium sterate is a bad form of magnesium??


----------



## LNAPE

dawn71 said:


> Thanks for your reply!!I was going to start with the 1/2 tablet with every meal - maybe 2 half tablets a day at first, and then build it up to 3 half tablets over a few day... then I will eventually start to take 3 full tablets per day with meals.. does that sound reasonable to start things off?


You can start that way but 3 half tabs with your three daily meals is better to take even doses overthe day with food. You can do it your way tose how you feel.Linda


----------



## dawn71

ok will try with 3 half tabs with my three meals for a few days, and then will slowly build my way to 3 full tabs a dayI also added another bit about the ingredients in the tablets I bought.. I thought it would all go into 1 reply, but I see it got broken off and went into another reply all on its own... I hope you saw that one


----------



## SamJS08

This sounds like something that could really help me, however the problem i have is i am unable to swallow tablets due to a reflux i have. But I have found Caltrate Gummy Bites/ Soft Chews .... are these the same as the tablets however in a different form?? As they are quite expensive I do not wish to buy them if they are the wrong item :-(


----------



## SamJS08

Sorry, I forgot to post a ink to the website I found them on http://www.caltrate.com/


----------



## LNAPE

SamJS08 said:


> This sounds like something that could really help me, however the problem i have is i am unable to swallow tablets due to a reflux i have. But I have found Caltrate Gummy Bites/ Soft Chews .... are these the same as the tablets however in a different form?? As they are quite expensive I do not wish to buy them if they are the wrong item :-(


I looked and they have the right ingredients so they should do just fine. I assume you can cut them in half for the first 3 days also so that would be good. Taking 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days with each meals is what you need to do to get adjusted to taking the calcium it can cause indigestion and gas at first. The price is not as expensive as a prescription and you have a good chance it will work but you will be sorry if it could help and you did not give it a try. Let me know if you need some more help you can email me direct if you like.Linda


----------



## SamJS08

Thank you Linda, I will deff give them a try. I;ve just realised tho that that is a US website. I;ve tried googling health shops etc in the UK And can't seem to find where stocks them. Do you have any idea?? If not I'll just order off the internet


----------



## LNAPE

SamJS08 said:


> Thank you Linda, I will deff give them a try. I;ve just realised tho that that is a US website. I;ve tried googling health shops etc in the UK And can't seem to find where stocks them. Do you have any idea?? If not I'll just order off the internet


I do not know where you can get them but it is a good idea a lot of people have a hard time with the big pills.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

Hello again Linda. So I've been on 3 tables a day now for almost a week and still no massive improvent. Had a bad day today. Would you recommend taking more or just continue as I am? The only thing that seems to ever constipate me is Imodium. Can too much do me any harm? X


----------



## LNAPE

sprigzie said:


> Hello again Linda. So I've been on 3 tables a day now for almost a week and still no massive improvent. Had a bad day today. Would you recommend taking more or just continue as I am? The only thing that seems to ever constipate me is Imodium. Can too much do me any harm? X


I think you told me you took some antibiotics this could be have an effect for some time even though you may have finished them now. I hope they took care of the problem. Try to stick with it and go ahead and take the immodium if you need to.Linda


----------



## dawn71

Hi againTHis is the calcium I bought.. its called Natural Source. It's a generic brand, and was a bit cheaper than caltrate. Here is a link: http://well.ca/produ...0-mg_22894.htmlOn the bottle it says: Each tablet contains: 500 mg of elemental calcium from 1250 mg of calcium carbonate derived from Oyster Shells and 200 IU Vitamin D3.Non-medicinal ingredients: Carnauba wax, crospovidone, hypromellose, maltodextrin, microcrystalline cellulose, mineral oil, polysorbate 80, stearic acid, titanium dioxide, triethyl citrate, vegetable magnesium stearate.I'm wondering if the vegetable magnesium sterate is a bad form of magnesium?? Maybe this isn't a good brand of calcium to have?


----------



## LNAPE

dawn71 said:


> Hi againTHis is the calcium I bought.. its called Natural Source. It's a generic brand, and was a bit cheaper than caltrate. Here is a link: http://well.ca/produ...0-mg_22894.htmlOn the bottle it says: Each tablet contains: 500 mg of elemental calcium from 1250 mg of calcium carbonate derived from Oyster Shells and 200 IU Vitamin D3.Non-medicinal ingredients: Carnauba wax, crospovidone, hypromellose, maltodextrin, microcrystalline cellulose, mineral oil, polysorbate 80, stearic acid, titanium dioxide, triethyl citrate, vegetable magnesium stearate.I'm wondering if the vegetable magnesium sterate is a bad form of magnesium?? Maybe this isn't a good brand of calcium to have?


Ostyer shell may not work as well but it would not hurt to try if you have this. The veg magnesium is not a problem it is in an unmeasurable amount so don't worry about that.Linda


----------



## dawn71

Thanks!! I'm going to give it a try after the holidays when I have a bit more down/relax time!


----------



## karatejoe

do you think Tums would work? it has 800 mg calcium. I looked at other chewable sources and they all seem to have magnesium in them. Swallowing pills is not an option.


----------



## LNAPE

karatejoe said:


> do you think Tums would work? it has 800 mg calcium. I looked at other chewable sources and they all seem to have magnesium in them. Swallowing pills is not an option.


Tums is calcium carbonate but it is made to quickly break down and get rid of stomach acid so it does not help as much as the slow dissolving ca;cium tablet. They do make a chewable caltrate and also I have heard recently of some gummy bear form. You may look for them.Linda


----------



## karatejoe

LNAPE said:


> Tums is calcium carbonate but it is made to quickly break down and get rid of stomach acid so it does not help as much as the slow dissolving ca;cium tablet. They do make a chewable caltrate and also I have heard recently of some gummy bear form. You may look for them.Linda


I saw those but they had magnesium or the gummi ones had to much sugar and carbs as Im a diabetic and have to watch my intake. I will keep searching. shelf seemed empty like some were missing. The elder population was crowding me out. I didnt know calcium was so popular to elders.


----------



## bracara21

just wanna say thanks to all that share information here, especially Linda for this solution. im taking Densical D everyday and advanced multi-billion dophilus from solgar for the past 5 months and i'm doing ok. the only problem is if i eat some trigger foods like pizza, sauces, etc.


----------



## LNAPE

bracara21 said:


> just wanna say thanks to all that share information here, especially Linda for this solution. im taking Densical D everyday and advanced multi-billion dophilus from solgar for the past 5 months and i'm doing ok. the only problem is if i eat some trigger foods like pizza, sauces, etc.


My suggestion would be to stop the dophilus. You really do not need this unless you should have to take antibiotics. Your body should produce enough good bacteria and there my be some side effects that may still be working on you from this. You can try it for a short time and see if you get better. You can always go back on if it you think it helps. The less you can take of anything the better.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

Hi again. Quick update. I have gone back to 1/2 a tab with meals, a full tablet was causing lots of gas, indigestion & nausea. Since I went back to half a tablet a week n half ago I have been feeling pretty good. I also have a bit extra calcium anyway in rennie wind relief tabs I take. I also have started taking prebiotics. So unsure if it's these or the calcium helping or a combination....I guess after a few weeks if I'm. Still feeling well I will test removing them.


----------



## LNAPE

sprigzie said:


> Hi again. Quick update. I have gone back to 1/2 a tab with meals, a full tablet was causing lots of gas, indigestion & nausea. Since I went back to half a tablet a week n half ago I have been feeling pretty good. I also have a bit extra calcium anyway in rennie wind relief tabs I take. I also have started taking prebiotics. So unsure if it's these or the calcium helping or a combination....I guess after a few weeks if I'm. Still feeling well I will test removing them.


I am glad you are feeling better. I think the rennie is okay but if you can skip the prebiotics and take them only if you get something where you must take an antibiotic. The less you take the better off your are.Linda


----------



## whitescarf

Hibeen taking the calcium for a good few months now and it still isn't working.it does make some difference but I'm still getting D. I've read everything you've said could stop it working on this thread but nothing seems to apply to me.I take three full pills every day with 4-5 hours in between. I don't eat acidic foods. I don't just include a couple of things in my diet. I don't eat my 'trigger' foods or foods that I know will cause me problems. I eat oatmeal for breakfast. I generally have a sandwich or something along those lines for lunch. I have things live pasta for dinner and I don't eat greasy/fatty foods. Even when I stick to only this I have problems and when I eat something else my symptoms usually get worse. I don't take any other pills/medicine/antibiotics.My calcium pills have 600mg and they don't even have any magnesium.I drink nothing but water.I don't eat/drink dairy either.Some help would be wonderful.


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf said:


> Hibeen taking the calcium for a good few months now and it still isn't working.it does make some difference but I'm still getting D. I've read everything you've said could stop it working on this thread but nothing seems to apply to me.I take three full pills every day with 4-5 hours in between. I don't eat acidic foods. I don't just include a couple of things in my diet. I don't eat my 'trigger' foods or foods that I know will cause me problems. I eat oatmeal for breakfast. I generally have a sandwich or something along those lines for lunch. I have things live pasta for dinner and I don't eat greasy/fatty foods. Even when I stick to only this I have problems and when I eat something else my symptoms usually get worse. I don't take any other pills/medicine/antibiotics.My calcium pills have 600mg and they don't even have any magnesium.I drink nothing but water.I don't eat/drink dairy either.Some help would be wonderful.


I have a few questions. Are you having as much pain as you did before the calcium through the attacks. Is it a one time event in a day then over quickly. Do you have yellowish BM's and it is waterly or solid sometimes. Do you be sure to stay consistent and take them regularly.Linda


----------



## whitescarf

Can't see much difference in pain, it's probably improved. Yes it happens once but I often feel the urge for a while afterwards. They are usually light in colour, sometimes yellow and sometimes a very light/Orange brown but hardly ever a normal colour. Sometimes they are watery but only when I have eaten sugary or quite flavoured things (not a lot) yes I always take them regularly and I can't remember one I've missed.


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf,I know the difference may not see too much but I do feel from what you have said it is a bit better. Lets try to add some protein to the diet. Chicken, lean beef or fish would be a good place to start if you can. The light color to me seem to you may not be getting enough calcium so if maybe you could take one more pill maybe every other day and see if this too could help. It should be saft to that 4 in a day at 600 mg each that would only be 2400 mg in a day and that should be okay and see it this makes any difference. I hope you stick with it a bit longer and see if we can get it to help.Linda


----------



## whitescarf

Thank you Linda I was thinking that I don't get enough protein so I'll try it and see what happens. I'm feeling more optimistic now, sometimes I just get really sick of things not working out and not being able to eat food I like etc.It's also hard because I usually have to go out a lot, pretty much every day actually, so if I have diarrhea it's very difficult. But I'm going to take advantage of the holidays and try out different things that might help.


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf said:


> Thank you Linda I was thinking that I don't get enough protein so I'll try it and see what happens. I'm feeling more optimistic now, sometimes I just get really sick of things not working out and not being able to eat food I like etc.It's also hard because I usually have to go out a lot, pretty much every day actually, so if I have diarrhea it's very difficult. But I'm going to take advantage of the holidays and try out different things that might help.


I hope your Holiday went well. Please do not add any other meds or over the counter items until you have given the calcium ago od try. Every thing has side effects you do not needWe're you able to add some protein to your diet.Linda


----------



## AsktheAges

Hi, my Dad got me some Jamieson Mega Cal calcium chews. Is this good? The side says "Mega Cal is a complex of carbonate, citrate, malate, fumarate, succinate, sources".


----------



## AsktheAges

It has no magnesium at all but it is not strictly carbonate.


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> It has no magnesium at all but it is not strictly carbonate.


What are the ingredients and mg in this product. Does it contain vitamin D I check the web for what you listed on the calcium but like other calciums there are so many if you could list the link or email it to me.Linda


----------



## AsktheAges

http://www.jamiesonvitamins.com/node/29That's all the info there is on the jar as well.


----------



## peaches41

Hi Linda - I had to stop taking the calcium due to taking other prescription drugs for shingles, and then had a very bad dose of gastro-enteritis. I am having trouble with re-starting the calcium - I had a week of bad gripes so kept juggling with the amount I was taking, and at the moment am taking only 600 mg in two halves - if I try to up the dose I get cramps again. Stools are still extremely loose with a lot of mucus. I'm wondering if you might have any suggestions.


----------



## Mr 100

Hi peaches41, when the Calcium stops working for me, as it did after a bout of gastro-enteritis in summer 2011, I go on to Saccharomyces boulardii. I use Optibacs' Bowelcalm. one capsule with every meal. I think it's wise to be as certain as you can be, that the original infection is cleared before taking this yeast. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## peaches41

Thanks for the reply Mr 100, but I have never heard of either of the things that you mention.


----------



## Mr 100

sacch. boulardii is one of the active ingredients in 'florastor' and 'bowelcalm'. from wiki,"Saccharomyces boulardii is a tropical strain of yeast first isolated from lychee and mangosteen fruit in 1923 by French scientist Henri Boulard. It is related to, but distinct from, Saccharomyces cerevisiae in several taxonomic, metabolic, and genetic properties.[1] S. boulardii has been shown to maintain and restore the natural flora in the large and small intestine; it is classified as a probiotic. Boulard first isolated the yeast after he observed natives of Southeast Asia chewing on the skin of lychee and mangosteen in an attempt to control the symptoms of cholera. S. boulardii has been shown to be non-pathogenic, non-systemic (it remains in the gastrointestinal tract rather than spreading elsewhere in the body), and grows at the unusually high temperature of 37 °C.[2] S. boulardii is often marketed as a probiotic in a lyophilized form and is therefore often referred to as Saccharomyces boulardii lyo."read more,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharomyces_boulardiiThis is the only probiotic that seems to work for me. It doesn't colonise your gut [as far as i know] so needs taking regularly. It's great when things are too runny! I get this from my local chemist, but health food shops also stock it.http://www.optibacprobiotics.co.uk/


----------



## peaches41

Thanks for the info, I think I've seen it in Boots.


----------



## MinusNothing

Hi all,I'm interested in this treatment, I skimmed a few of the pages but can't read all 96.What page does all the good-stuff start on? You know, the apex, the nucleus, the crux?Thanks for any info...


----------



## AsktheAges

So I'm trying these: http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=122864&productId=122864&navAction=push&navCount=1&no_new_crumb=true#ProdtabdetailDoes anyone have an opinion on these and whether they're better or worse than the Mega Cal chews I mentioned above? I switched to the CVS tablets because they seem to be closer to the Caltrate formula. I've been taking a tablet a day for the last few days. Over these days, I've actually experienced something closer to 'true' D than my usual experience: loose foul-smelling BMs. It's awful anyway. I don't know if this is because of the tablets or not. When I was taking the Mega Cal chews for a few days, I didn't really notice any difference.


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> So I'm trying these: http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=122864&productId=122864&navAction=push&navCount=1&no_new_crumb=true#ProdtabdetailDoes anyone have an opinion on these and whether they're better or worse than the Mega Cal chews I mentioned above? I switched to the CVS tablets because they seem to be closer to the Caltrate formula. I've been taking a tablet a day for the last few days. Over these days, I've actually experienced something closer to 'true' D than my usual experience: loose foul-smelling BMs. It's awful anyway. I don't know if this is because of the tablets or not. When I was taking the Mega Cal chews for a few days, I didn't really notice any difference.


These are the right ones to take. Now you need to start taking them correctly. 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with your 3 daily meals. Do this for the first 3 days then adjust. Taking one a day will not do it you must take them spread out over the day with food to work.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

MinusNothing said:


> Hi all,I'm interested in this treatment, I skimmed a few of the pages but can't read all 96.What page does all the good-stuff start on? You know, the apex, the nucleus, the crux?Thanks for any info...


The first post is the one to follow. I can send it to you or help you get started if you like. Email me [email protected]


----------



## AsktheAges

LNAPE said:


> These are the right ones to take. Now you need to start taking them correctly. 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with your 3 daily meals. Do this for the first 3 days then adjust. Taking one a day will not do it you must take them spread out over the day with food to work.Linda


OK, thanks. I'll give it a try. By the way, is there any way that too much calcium can be harmful? I am male, btw, and don't normally need calcium supplements afaik. (Eat/drink plenty of dairy etc)


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> OK, thanks. I'll give it a try. By the way, is there any way that too much calcium can be harmful? I am male, btw, and don't normally need calcium supplements afaik. (Eat/drink plenty of dairy etc)


As long as your body processes calcium normally taking 2500 mg a day is safe. Thyroid problems can effect how the calcium is processed. Men also née calcium especially is you work our. About 40% of the calcium is absorbed and the rest passes through the system soaking up excess bile and getting rid of it so you don't have too much burning your gut an relieving the irriitation it can cause. Do drink water but not in excess just when you are thirsty. I have found that men usually do not need to take as much to get relief so starts low with 1/2 tablet with food at your three daily meals and after that time adjust up or down or maybe some timing changes to get what works for you. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## Loopy6789

Hi Linda, just a quick note just to let you know I have finally found some relief with the calcium!  I only take 2 tabs per day, things are not totally solid but so much better (no explosive d!) and most days I only go once or twice which is so much better than the 6-8 times before! I still watch what I eat and of course still have the odd bad day but on the whole feel much better!


----------



## LNAPE

Loopy6789 said:


> Hi Linda, just a quick note just to let you know I have finally found some relief with the calcium!  I only take 2 tabs per day, things are not totally solid but so much better (no explosive d!) and most days I only go once or twice which is so much better than the 6-8 times before! I still watch what I eat and of course still have the odd bad day but on the whole feel much better!


This is good news. You will get better the longer you are on it and that acid diarrhea no longer burns the insides and causes irritation to keep it going. Stay in touch and maybe with a little more tweeking on timing and maybe a little bit more calcium you will get to where you want to be.Linda


----------



## chrisoutwright

Greetings to the Support Group and Linda,I am glad to finally venture a move with my age of 21 to conquer my probable IBS-induces D. Till very few weeks ago I was plagued nearly daily with some sort of D with somewhat urgency. By the behaviour of my closest friends I thought I was struck to be a very strange abnormality, nearly everyone of the men I knew seemed to be able to eat everything they desired at their moment. 4 months ago I started my latest trial of antidepressants, as I was truely quite down-trodden by everything, I confided just recently to my partner who I met a year ago. Him of tunesien descent who now lives in Zürich, Switzerland, (we both lived in Germany till me met)coudln't really get his head around it all, as was I. I couldn't drink coffee in the mornings without 3-4 incomplete Exp-BMs, coudln't eat nuts and too raw a fruit, especially to spicy tomato soup-related dishes were always a horrible but for me up to date unkown D-trigger. This wasn't always the case I believe. When I was enrolled in University in Germany, I would always abuse my diet, sometimes 6 cups of coffee a day and lot of sugar. But everything changed when I got a mental-breakdown at the end of the first semenster at uni. This was not healthy-wise related, just a kind of depression then, as I was isolating me socially. Now after a year this has luckily changed. As mentioned though some months after my leave of uni, I got strange eating habits and BM. Onions would give me really bad flatulence and distention. Escpecially when I travelled abroad 5 months after staying at home working there at the family second-hand store which I did right after leaving uni, I lost completely my old myself then. I sucpect I always had IBS-D but actually never took great account as I though everybody would react to some food as I was, so I simply took it for granted up till university.Being abroad and in my first relationship made me in part happier, as I am looking upwards because of a great job possibility with a degree. But during the latest few months IBS-D flared up regularily. Now problem then as I was staying at home then as the job application deadline only shifted into sight till end of 2011. I would be at home then, already having taken (opipramol (for anxiety), sertralin (for depression and OCD), seroquel (for sleeping), wellbutrin (latest drug for ADS, depression and GI-issues by the former drugs). Wellbutrin helped me keeping me anti-D but I did feel stopped-up like a sparkling-wine beeing filled in a distended receptacle. I would still get incomplete BM. Sertraline got me fully into D then, Sadly I could never try both..Opipramol got me really foul-smelling and constipated stool.. I discarded my former medication a few months ago as I was feeling totally depressive and angry. Although I still believe to have some mild form of ADS.Now, the last 2 months I am trying to solf my IBS myslef. (Mangosteen pills, rosea rodiola, lactic acid bacterias (only 2 strands at the moment) and vitamin B complex). My latest venture is Calcium carbonate. Now first week. I could lessen my frequency a bit, the stools are definitly more formed but I still avoid my trigger foods, as good as they are known for me right now. Caclium with Vit. D did a great job for me right now. But a good friend of mine, (in PHD now) Vet told me to pay attention to my calcium levels. She herslef is deficient in iron and also had D, in the evenings. She took a 8-strand lactic acid bac. brand.I only spoke to her yesterday, and she recommeded doing a blood test, also for lactose, mineral levels and for some GI-issues. I myself am concerned about calcium depleting my magnesium levels and am now taking a good absorbable magnesium form, magnesium orotat at the moment but am buying a organic compound one, for less possibility of non-absorption.Right now, as the job is looming ahead, am trying as quickly to resolve my issues, and calcium seems to be good right now, except for the feeling that I felt tired and somewhat a muscle-fatigue, maybe in part for the calcium, but I hope I am wrong. Therefore I try magnesium for more relaxation both physically and mentally.Did somebody else feel this kind of fatigue and tiredness? Is the long-time use of calcium in the range of 1200 - 1800 really OK? As the vet told me of the possibility of hearth arythmia.Am now still in two minds abount speaking to my former therapist, as I discarded the med without her knowing. Wellbutrin did help me from having diarrhea, and I could trink coffee as much as I pleased. But mild constipation was some issue and a mild laxative like magnesium citrate would make my intestine gurgle..I hope that the fatigue may fade I I do more running now..Thanks for any comments, questions and answers, in advance..


----------



## chrisoutwright

Greetings to the Support Group and Linda,I am glad to finally venture a move with my age of 21 to conquer my probable IBS-induces D. Till very few weeks ago I was plagued nearly daily with some sort of D with somewhat urgency. By the behaviour of my closest friends I thought I was struck to be a very strange abnormality, nearly everyone of the men I knew seemed to be able to eat everything they desired at their moment. 4 months ago I started my latest trial of antidepressants, as I was truely quite down-trodden by everything, I confided just recently to my partner who I met a year ago. Him of tunesien descent who now lives in Zürich, Switzerland, (we both lived in Germany till me met)coudln't really get his head around it all, as was I. I couldn't drink coffee in the mornings without 3-4 incomplete Exp-BMs, coudln't eat nuts and too raw a fruit, especially to spicy tomato soup-related dishes were always a horrible but for me up to date unkown D-trigger. This wasn't always the case I believe. When I was enrolled in University in Germany, I would always abuse my diet, sometimes 6 cups of coffee a day and lot of sugar. But everything changed when I got a mental-breakdown at the end of the first semenster at uni. This was not healthy-wise related, just a kind of depression then, as I was isolating me socially. Now after a year this has luckily changed. As mentioned though some months after my leave of uni, I got strange eating habits and BM. Onions would give me really bad flatulence and distention. Escpecially when I travelled abroad 5 months after staying at home working there at the family second-hand store which I did right after leaving uni, I lost completely my old myself then. I sucpect I always had IBS-D but actually never took great account as I though everybody would react to some food as I was, so I simply took it for granted up till university.Being abroad and in my first relationship made me in part happier, as I am looking upwards because of a great job possibility with a degree. But during the latest few months IBS-D flared up regularily. Now problem then as I was staying at home then as the job application deadline only shifted into sight till end of 2011. I would be at home then, already having taken (opipramol (for anxiety), sertralin (for depression and OCD), seroquel (for sleeping), wellbutrin (latest drug for ADS, depression and GI-issues by the former drugs). Wellbutrin helped me keeping me anti-D but I did feel stopped-up like a sparkling-wine beeing filled in a distended receptacle. I would still get incomplete BM. Sertraline got me fully into D then, Sadly I could never try both..Opipramol got me really foul-smelling and constipated stool.. I discarded my former medication a few months ago as I was feeling totally depressive and angry. Although I still believe to have some mild form of ADS.Now, the last 2 months I am trying to solf my IBS myslef. (Mangosteen pills, rosea rodiola, lactic acid bacterias (only 2 strands at the moment) and vitamin B complex). My latest venture is Calcium carbonate. Now first week. I could lessen my frequency a bit, the stools are definitly more formed but I still avoid my trigger foods, as good as they are known for me right now. Caclium with Vit. D did a great job for me right now. But a good friend of mine, (in PHD now) Vet told me to pay attention to my calcium levels. She herslef is deficient in iron and also had D, in the evenings. She took a 8-strand lactic acid bac. brand.I only spoke to her yesterday, and she recommeded doing a blood test, also for lactose, mineral levels and for some GI-issues. I myself am concerned about calcium depleting my magnesium levels and am now taking a good absorbable magnesium form, magnesium orotat at the moment but am buying a organic compound one, for less possibility of non-absorption.Right now, as the job is looming ahead, am trying as quickly to resolve my issues, and calcium seems to be good right now, except for the feeling that I felt tired and somewhat a muscle-fatigue, maybe in part for the calcium, but I hope I am wrong. Therefore I try magnesium for more relaxation both physically and mentally.Did somebody else feel this kind of fatigue and tiredness? Is the long-time use of calcium in the range of 1200 - 1800 really OK? As the vet told me of the possibility of hearth arythmia.Am now still in two minds abount speaking to my former therapist, as I discarded the med without her knowing. Wellbutrin did help me from having diarrhea, and I could trink coffee as much as I pleased. But mild constipation was some issue and a mild laxative like magnesium citrate would make my intestine gurgle..I hope that the fatigue may fade I I do more running now..Thanks for any comments, questions and answers, in advance..


----------



## chrisoutwright

Greetings to the Support Group and Linda,I am glad to finally venture a move with my age of 21 to conquer my probable IBS-induces D. Till very few weeks ago I was plagued nearly daily with some sort of D with somewhat urgency. By the behaviour of my closest friends I thought I was struck to be a very strange abnormality, nearly everyone of the men I knew seemed to be able to eat everything they desired at their moment. 4 months ago I started my latest trial of antidepressants, as I was truely quite down-trodden by everything, I confided just recently to my partner who I met a year ago. Him of tunesien descent who now lives in Zürich, Switzerland, (we both lived in Germany till me met)coudln't really get his head around it all, as was I. I couldn't drink coffee in the mornings without 3-4 incomplete Exp-BMs, coudln't eat nuts and too raw a fruit, especially to spicy tomato soup-related dishes were always a horrible but for me up to date unkown D-trigger. This wasn't always the case I believe. When I was enrolled in University in Germany, I would always abuse my diet, sometimes 6 cups of coffee a day and lot of sugar. But everything changed when I got a mental-breakdown at the end of the first semenster at uni. This was not healthy-wise related, just a kind of depression then, as I was isolating me socially. Now after a year this has luckily changed. As mentioned though some months after my leave of uni, I got strange eating habits and BM. Onions would give me really bad flatulence and distention. Escpecially when I travelled abroad 5 months after staying at home working there at the family second-hand store which I did right after leaving uni, I lost completely my old myself then. I sucpect I always had IBS-D but actually never took great account as I though everybody would react to some food as I was, so I simply took it for granted up till university.Being abroad and in my first relationship made me in part happier, as I am looking upwards because of a great job possibility with a degree. But during the latest few months IBS-D flared up regularily. Now problem then as I was staying at home then as the job application deadline only shifted into sight till end of 2011. I would be at home then, already having taken (opipramol (for anxiety), sertralin (for depression and OCD), seroquel (for sleeping), wellbutrin (latest drug for ADS, depression and GI-issues by the former drugs). Wellbutrin helped me keeping me anti-D but I did feel stopped-up like a sparkling-wine beeing filled in a distended receptacle. I would still get incomplete BM. Sertraline got me fully into D then, Sadly I could never try both..Opipramol got me really foul-smelling and constipated stool.. I discarded my former medication a few months ago as I was feeling totally depressive and angry. Although I still believe to have some mild form of ADS.Now, the last 2 months I am trying to solf my IBS myslef. (Mangosteen pills, rosea rodiola, lactic acid bacterias (only 2 strands at the moment) and vitamin B complex). My latest venture is Calcium carbonate. Now first week. I could lessen my frequency a bit, the stools are definitly more formed but I still avoid my trigger foods, as good as they are known for me right now. Caclium with Vit. D did a great job for me right now. But a good friend of mine, (in PHD now) Vet told me to pay attention to my calcium levels. She herslef is deficient in iron and also had D, in the evenings. She took a 8-strand lactic acid bac. brand.I only spoke to her yesterday, and she recommeded doing a blood test, also for lactose, mineral levels and for some GI-issues. I myself am concerned about calcium depleting my magnesium levels and am now taking a good absorbable magnesium form, magnesium orotat at the moment but am buying a organic compound one, for less possibility of non-absorption.Right now, as the job is looming ahead, am trying as quickly to resolve my issues, and calcium seems to be good right now, except for the feeling that I felt tired and somewhat a muscle-fatigue, maybe in part for the calcium, but I hope I am wrong. Therefore I try magnesium for more relaxation both physically and mentally.Did somebody else feel this kind of fatigue and tiredness? Is the long-time use of calcium in the range of 1200 - 1800 really OK? As the vet told me of the possibility of hearth arythmia.Am now still in two minds abount speaking to my former therapist, as I discarded the med without her knowing. Wellbutrin did help me from having diarrhea, and I could trink coffee as much as I pleased. But mild constipation was some issue and a mild laxative like magnesium citrate would make my intestine gurgle..I hope that the fatigue may fade I I do more running now..Thanks for any comments, questions and answers, in advance..


----------



## LNAPE

chrisoutwright said:


> Greetings to the Support Group and Linda,I am glad to finally venture a move with my age of 21 to conquer my probable IBS-induces D. Till very few weeks ago I was plagued nearly daily with some sort of D with somewhat urgency. By the behaviour of my closest friends I thought I was struck to be a very strange abnormality, nearly everyone of the men I knew seemed to be able to eat everything they desired at their moment. 4 months ago I started my latest trial of antidepressants, as I was truely quite down-trodden by everything, I confided just recently to my partner who I met a year ago. Him of tunesien descent who now lives in Zürich, Switzerland, (we both lived in Germany till me met)coudln't really get his head around it all, as was I. I couldn't drink coffee in the mornings without 3-4 incomplete Exp-BMs, coudln't eat nuts and too raw a fruit, especially to spicy tomato soup-related dishes were always a horrible but for me up to date unkown D-trigger. This wasn't always the case I believe. When I was enrolled in University in Germany, I would always abuse my diet, sometimes 6 cups of coffee a day and lot of sugar. But everything changed when I got a mental-breakdown at the end of the first semenster at uni. This was not healthy-wise related, just a kind of depression then, as I was isolating me socially. Now after a year this has luckily changed. As mentioned though some months after my leave of uni, I got strange eating habits and BM. Onions would give me really bad flatulence and distention. Escpecially when I travelled abroad 5 months after staying at home working there at the family second-hand store which I did right after leaving uni, I lost completely my old myself then. I sucpect I always had IBS-D but actually never took great account as I though everybody would react to some food as I was, so I simply took it for granted up till university.Being abroad and in my first relationship made me in part happier, as I am looking upwards because of a great job possibility with a degree. But during the latest few months IBS-D flared up regularily. Now problem then as I was staying at home then as the job application deadline only shifted into sight till end of 2011. I would be at home then, already having taken (opipramol (for anxiety), sertralin (for depression and OCD), seroquel (for sleeping), wellbutrin (latest drug for ADS, depression and GI-issues by the former drugs). Wellbutrin helped me keeping me anti-D but I did feel stopped-up like a sparkling-wine beeing filled in a distended receptacle. I would still get incomplete BM. Sertraline got me fully into D then, Sadly I could never try both..Opipramol got me really foul-smelling and constipated stool.. I discarded my former medication a few months ago as I was feeling totally depressive and angry. Although I still believe to have some mild form of ADS.Well as I read you story it shows how taking all different kinds of things affect you bowel movements. Even your mental attitude will cause gut problems. The thing to do is be sure medically involving you gut does not really have a problem. Then stop everything you are doing and give one item a good try before adding anything else. Calcium carbonate is safe as long as your body Processes it normally. If you had a thyroid problem then this coul be a problem taking calcium. A bold test. An determin this.The calcium did seem to help so stop everything else. I know it sounds so simple and to your friend it seems too this could not be the answer. Adding magnesium will start the diarrhea again so that is not a good thing to do. I would say get off of all things for a good three months and let the calcium work change the dose a bit as needed and go from there. There are some calcium tablets that hav a small amount of magnesium that will help if you seem to be getting comstipated but 50 mg in each ya let should do the trick and do not take them too close together over the day.LINDANow, the last 2 months I am trying to solf my IBS myslef. (Mangosteen pills, rosea rodiola, lactic acid bacterias (only 2 strands at the moment) and vitamin B complex). My latest venture is Calcium carbonate. Now first week. I could lessen my frequency a bit, the stools are definitly more formed but I still avoid my trigger foods, as good as they are known for me right now. Caclium with Vit. D did a great job for me right now. But a good friend of mine, (in PHD now) Vet told me to pay attention to my calcium levels. She herslef is deficient in iron and also had D, in the evenings. She took a 8-strand lactic acid bac. brand.I only spoke to her yesterday, and she recommeded doing a blood test, also for lactose, mineral levels and for some GI-issues. I myself am concerned about calcium depleting my magnesium levels and am now taking a good absorbable magnesium form, magnesium orotat at the moment but am buying a organic compound one, for less possibility of non-absorption.Right now, as the job is looming ahead, am trying as quickly to resolve my issues, and calcium seems to be good right now, except for the feeling that I felt tired and somewhat a muscle-fatigue, maybe in part for the calcium, but I hope I am wrong. Therefore I try magnesium for more relaxation both physically and mentally.Did somebody else feel this kind of fatigue and tiredness? Is the long-time use of calcium in the range of 1200 - 1800 really OK? As the vet told me of the possibility of hearth arythmia.Am now still in two minds abount speaking to my former therapist, as I discarded the med without her knowing. Wellbutrin did help me from having diarrhea, and I could trink coffee as much as I pleased. But mild constipation was some issue and a mild laxative like magnesium citrate would make my intestine gurgle..I hope that the fatigue may fade I I do more running now..Thanks for any comments, questions and answers, in advance..


----------



## LNAPE

Well as I read you story it shows how taking all different kinds of things affect you bowel movements. Even your mental attitude will cause gut problems. The thing to do is be sure medically involving you gut does not really have a problem. Then stop everything you are doing and give one item a good try before adding anything else. Calcium carbonate is safe as long as your body Processes it normally. If you had a thyroid problem then this coul be a problem taking calcium. A bold test. An determin this.The calcium did seem to help so stop everything else. I know it sounds so simple and to your friend it seems too this could not be the answer. Adding magnesium will start the diarrhea again so that is not a good thing to do. I would say get off of all things for a good three months and let the calcium work change the dose a bit as needed and go from there. There are some calcium tablets that hav a small amount of magnesium that will help if you seem to be getting constipated but 50 mg in each ya let should do the trick and do not take them too close together over the day.LINDA


----------



## chrisoutwright

LNAPE said:


> Well as I read you story it shows how taking all different kinds of things affect you bowel movements. Even your mental attitude will cause gut problems. The thing to do is be sure medically involving you gut does not really have a problem. Then stop everything you are doing and give one item a good try before adding anything else. Calcium carbonate is safe as long as your body Processes it normally. If you had a thyroid problem then this coul be a problem taking calcium. A bold test. An determin this.The calcium did seem to help so stop everything else. I know it sounds so simple and to your friend it seems too this could not be the answer. Adding magnesium will start the diarrhea again so that is not a good thing to do. I would say get off of all things for a good three months and let the calcium work change the dose a bit as needed and go from there. There are some calcium tablets that hav a small amount of magnesium that will help if you seem to be getting constipated but 50 mg in each ya let should do the trick and do not take them too close together over the day.LINDA


Thx Linda,at the moment I am only taking my B vitamins, calcium, mangosteen pills and lactic acid bac.s. Psychopharmaca isn't involved right now. But as some youtube vids show, calcium supplements are actually doing great harm, especially in doses over 800 mg. Magnesium is very important and we should be having an intake of 400-500 mg a day, especially when having more calcium! You can prove otherwise but I am now consideratly reducing my dose. I don't believe calcium is the cure..


----------



## LNAPE

One day you hear what is bad for you the next day it is good for you so who knows. Taking 1800mg of calcium should not be a problem for most. In fact women are encouraged to do so for bone health. If you work out you also use up lots of calcium. All I can say magnesium in 400 or 500 mg a day will put you in the bathroom for sure. Calcium is no cure only a control and that is what I need to live a normal life.Linda


----------



## zaida

cookies4marilyn said:


> Linda - This is for those who keep asking about the calcium, I have brought up your original post - if there is anything you want to update or change, then just post this entry and cut and paste it into the reply, and I will remove this section - I am going give this topic link to those who inquire. If you want to make a new thread yourself - please feel free and I can delete this one - I am wondering, since we have so many inquiries about the calcium - would you or the folks here like me to make this a featured thread at the top? Just let me know! ~ Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================Hi Linda,My issues with IBS-D seem to happen whenever I am heading towards a stressful situation,e.g. Leaving for a trip and having to get up very early and get everything done before I leave, also when I have to be at work at 6:00am in the morning. It also happens when I have early morning competitions, e.g. horse competitions that start at 6:00 am. The callicum suggestion sounds good to me. I am just wondering when I should take it, as when these episodes are not occurring I then have constipation issues and have to take Magnesium. Of course I cut out all Magnesium if I know a departure or stressful situation may occur. Thanks for any suggestions. DebraThis is what has helped me for more than 7 years (since 1998) with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG ( This should be calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try.Take Care,Linda edited to change years of success!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================


----------



## LNAPE

Debra,You may get some help by taking a dose of calcium at bedtime with a small snack. You can get calcium carbonate with 50 mg of magnesium and some other minerals that may help you from getting constipated. You may need more than on dose so just play with the dose to get what makes you feel better.Linda


----------



## zaida

LNAPE said:


> Debra,You may get some help by taking a dose of calcium at bedtime with a small snack. You can get calcium carbonate with 50 mg of magnesium and some other minerals that may help you from getting constipated. You may need more than on dose so just play with the dose to get what makes you feel better.Linda


Hi Linda, Thank you, I will try that.Debra


----------



## cw_2009

Is this ok to take http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=605&cid=8&sid=0 im thinking about trying calcium as my ibs seems to be bad in the morning.. Maybe this might work  Do you have any suggestion i.e dose and when best to take it??


----------



## LNAPE

cw_2099,This is the right form of calcium. Start with 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day and for you since you have morning trouble take the last dose at bedtime with a small snack. Do this for 3 days the adjust the dose up or down. Let me know what is happening and maybe I can help further.Linda


----------



## tawoo

Hi Linda,Thank you for the tip, I will give it a try. My question to you is should I continue Psyillium? I started taking that a week ago and it seems to make my stool less watery but I still have the urge to go often and uncontrollable.Thanks for your help.


----------



## LNAPE

Did you start the calcium about the same time maybe it is the calcium that is firming things up. If you think it is helping then go ahead. But it is better to take as little as possible. You can always stop that and start it again if you are not getting good results on the calcium.Linda


----------



## Mark in Utah

So you are saying it is the calcium carbonate that is the key? I am a bit of a minimalist. It seems like there is a lot of unneeded stuff in the Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals?What about good old Tums? Have you or anybody tried that? The regular strength peppermint has 500 mg Calcium Carbonate. The inactive ingredients are corn starch, mineral oil, natural flavor, sodium polyphosphate, sucrose and talc.


----------



## LNAPE

Mark,Well you could say that. You can get the calcium carbonate with just the vitamin d. For some though it could make you too constipated so adding some minerals will help like the magnesium in the plus minerals form but it is not too much to cause diarrhea unless you take them too close together. You may think Tums is calcium carbonate and it is but it is made to dissolve quickly to help with indigestion and acid stomach so the calcium tablet is hard as a rock and breaks down much slower which is what you need to help throughout the day.Linda


----------



## Frustrated85

suzi said:


> hi , thanks for your prompt reply. I sent you three emails yesterday and they were all returned mailer-daemon. so now i am trying to post as well as e-mail. I still have gall bladder, but do have bad gas andslight indigestion since the calcium. yesterday had another diarreha attack ,am now up to 2 caltrate600's, is it ok to take 1 immodium ,otherwise i can not stop the D. ?my stomach is still sore from all the trips to potty in the last 4 years, particularly awful the last 2 weeks. any suggestions? my e- mail is swagner358###aol.com.Suzi


Hello, I am going to try taking the calcium pills. I am currently taking a vitamin pill every morning as well as a vitamin d pill. Is taking all these pills plus the claim three times daily harmful in any way?


----------



## AnnamarieRN

Plan B said:


> Hey everyone,This is my first post.I'm thinking I have IBS, although it's undiagnosed. For most of my life, I have suffered from a "nervous stomach", with D-attacks brought on by stress and regular, sudden urges to "go" throughout the day (I can easily tell you where the bathrooms are located in most stores and restaurants in the area) I didn't think too much of all this (thinking it was "normal" for me, but roughly 6 weeks ago, I was hit with D throughout the day, and it hasn't gone away since. I assumed that it was brought on by stress (At the time, I was finishing a particularly challenging course in my Master's program, I was interviewing for jobs, my Mother was flying in to visit to see my new home, and my spouse was given orders to deploy to Iraq....no wonder I had diarrhea!)Well, it hasn't gone away since...not a single day with a normal bowel movement. I was beginning to think I had a parasite or something, but then someone suggested IBS. So, since I am still 3 weeks away from my new health insurance kicking in, I am looking for ways to manage my diarrhea (worst in the morning, and sometimes I have it after lunch, too). I stumbled upon this calcium thread and it was just the type of thing I was looking for. It just so happens that I already had the Caltrate 600+D on the shelf, and I just took my first dose a few minutes ago. I really hope it helps.I know this is kind of rambling and i don't want to clutter the thread, but I wanted to mention my situation, see if it sounds familiar, and also to ask how long it takes to see an improvement with the Calcium (if there is one).Thanks for a great forum and thanks in advance for any advice, or insight, anyone can give.PS--I am a 27yo female in otherwise stellar health and with a pristine medical past.


----------



## AnnamarieRN

Hello Everybody, This is my first post and I must tell Linda and so many others who have given advice how much this all means to me!! I have had IBS-D for 30 years after having severe IBS - C for 4 years. The IBS-C was easier because I never had to worry about loosing control in public! After four kids my sphincter control wasn't the best, then add IBS-D to the the picture and things got real complicated. I had panic attacks and diarrhea at the same time. This turned into feeling panicky when I felt as though I needed to have a bowel movement. At any rate, it was bad enough that I quit a job once because of having an accident early one morning on my way to work. I decided at that point I was going to every doctor to find our once and for all what was wrong with me and if I was losing my mind in the mean time. The GI doctor told me I had IBS and to take as much Immodium as I needed. My psychiatrist told me I was depressed and anxiety ridden (duh) and put me on antidepressants, which I stayed on for 4 years then weaned myself off. I've been pill free (except Immodium) for 12 years. Immodium has allowed me to have control, work, and have a life. I never allow myself to avoid anything because I fear I will poop. This takes courage and I guess always will. I still feel that IBS has made me a prisoner because it is the one thing that I must consider and plan for everyday I want to leave the house. It was so very comforting to read others who get up hours earlier to get things going and let the Imodium work etc. As a nurse, I need to be at work sometimes at 0630 - I hate it, but I do it when I have to so the IBS doesn't win. On those days I can't even take a sip of liquid or chew gum before I leave the house. I take Imodium the night before, and get up get dressed and walk out the door. My psychiatrist said I should always "plan for success with whatever that takes" and for me than means a clean pair of underwear, and moist wipes in my purse, maybe wearing a panty liner, (but never a diaper) plus all my other special routines. The point is, it is what it is and probably will never go away - but I will never stop living life. I have a relative who is 20 years younger than me and has quit his job and rarely leaves his house because of IBS. He is totally phobic and I feel so bad for him.Anyway, Linda I am excited about the Calcium supplement, and since my ob/gyn called today and told me I needed to start taking supplemental Ca with D after seeing my bone density was on the lower side - I consider this a real possibility for even having more control than I have now!I am going to Europe for 3 weeks with 4 other people in the fall and do not want to be holding everyone back every morning waiting for me to get off the pot, but at the same time I will have to take so much Imodium to have control for 21 days straight I am fearful I could cause myself to have a blockage. So I will try the Calcium and get back to you to let you know how it has worked! Thank you and thank you to everyone of you fellow sufferers - remember to never let IBS win - do whatever it takes to live a seemingly normal life - planning for success everyday. Annamarie[plan


----------



## AnnamarieRN

Hello Everybody, This is my first post and I must tell Linda and so many others who have given advice how much this all means to me!! I have had IBS-D for 30 years after having severe IBS - C for 4 years. The IBS-C was easier because I never had to worry about loosing control in public! After four kids my sphincter control wasn't the best, then add IBS-D to the picture and things got real complicated. I had panic attacks and diarrhea at the same time. This turned into feeling panicky when I felt as though I needed to have a bowel movement. At any rate, it was bad enough that I quit a job once because of having an accident early one morning on my way to work. I decided at that point I was going to every doctor to find out once and for all what was wrong with me and if I was losing my mind in the mean time. The GI doctor told me I had IBS and to take as much Imodium as I needed. My psychiatrist told me I was depressed and anxiety ridden (duh) and put me on antidepressants, which I stayed on for 4 years then weaned myself off. I've been pill free (except Imodium) for 12 years. Imodium has allowed me to have control, work, and have a life. I never allow myself to avoid anything because I fear I will poop. This takes courage and I guess always will. I still feel that IBS has made me a prisoner because it is the one thing that I must consider and plan for everyday I want to leave the house. It was so very comforting to read others who get up hours earlier to get things going and let the Imodium work etc. As a nurse, I need to be at work sometimes at 0630 - I hate it, but I do it when I have to so the IBS doesn't win. On those days I can't even take a sip of liquid or chew gum before I leave the house. I take Imodium the night before, and get up get dressed and walk out the door. My psychiatrist said I should always "plan for success with whatever that takes" and for me that means a clean pair of underwear, and moist wipes in my purse, maybe wearing a panty liner, (but never a diaper) plus all my other special routines. The point is, it is what it is and probably will never go away - but I will never stop living life. I have a relative who is 20 years younger than me and has quit his job and rarely leaves his house because of IBS. He is totally phobic and I feel so bad for him.Anyway, Linda I am excited about the Calcium supplement, and since my ob/gyn called today and told me I needed to start taking supplemental Ca with D after seeing my bone density was on the lower side - I consider this a real possibility for even having more control than I have now!I am going to Europe for 3 weeks with 4 other people in the fall and do not want to be holding everyone back every morning waiting for me to get off the pot, but at the same time I will have to take so much Imodium to have control for 21 days straight I am fearful I could cause myself to have a blockage. When I take Imodium I usually get myself stopped up for a couple of days and then need to be home for almost an entire day with diarrhea in between the control days. So I will try the Calcium and get back to you to let you know how it has worked! Thank you and thank you to everyone of you fellow sufferers - remember to never let IBS win - do whatever it takes to live a seemingly normal life - planning for success everyday. Annamarie[plan


----------



## LNAPE

Annamarie,Your story is like so many others. Even being in the nursing profession I am sure you have tried many things that did not work or even made you worse. My thinking is not to take anything you don't have to and you are much better off. For sure no vitamins Vitamin A C E and magnesium will cause a problem. Magnesium is even added to some bottled water and this can effect me. Remember this is no cure just a control. You must start slow with 1/2 half tablet with you meals always with food for 3 days then adjust up or down on the dose. Immodium seems to block things for a bit but then you have that big explosive attack but it can get you though. I used to keep the liquid all over the place like a person with a drinking problem to have access in case I need it. With having a morning problem take your third dose at bedtime with a small snack and that will decrease the time between the evening dose and the morning dose and this sometimes helps to control the morning dose.I am here if you have questions or need some one on one help you can email me if you [email protected]


----------



## AnnamarieRN

LNAPE said:


> Annamarie,Your story is like so many others. Even being in the nursing profession I am sure you have tried many things that did not work or even made you worse. My thinking is not to take anything you don't have to and you are much better off. For sure no vitamins Vitamin A C E and magnesium will cause a problem. Magnesium is even added to some bottled water and this can effect me. Remember this is no cure just a control. You must start slow with 1/2 half tablet with you meals always with food for 3 days then adjust up or down on the dose. Immodium seems to block things for a bit but then you have that big explosive attack but it can get you though. I used to keep the liquid all over the place like a person with a drinking problem to have access in case I need it. With having a morning problem take your third dose at bedtime with a small snack and that will decrease the time between the evening dose and the morning dose and this sometimes helps to control the morning dose.I am here if you have questions or need some one on one help you can email me if you [email protected]


Hi Linda,Thanks for the help. You are so right that even in nursing - no even discusses IBS and what can be done for it! I start the three a day with Tums minus the magnesium and so far haven't noticed a difference. I read your response to Mark who was asking about Tums and I can see that probably the calcium in tablet not chewable form would be more like an extended release calcium and give a more long lasting response. I plan to go get the Caltrate tomorrow and switch over. You are so right about the Imodium - i an depend upon it but I can also depend on a day at home with about 20 trips to the toilet getting things going again and usually always ending with painful diarrhea. I will let you know my success story! Thinking positive thoughts !Annamarie


----------



## LNAPE

AnnamarieRN said:


> Hi Linda,Thanks for the help. You are so right that even in nursing - no even discusses IBS and what can be done for it! I start the three a day with Tums minus the magnesium and so far haven't noticed a difference. I read your response to Mark who was asking about Tums and I can see that probably the calcium in tablet not chewable form would be more like an extended release calcium and give a more long lasting response. I plan to go get the Caltrate tomorrow and switch over. You are so right about the Imodium - i an depend upon it but I can also depend on a day at home with about 20 trips to the toilet getting things going again and usually always ending with painful diarrhea. I will let you know my success story! Thinking positive thoughts !Annamarie


Annamarie,It does not have to be the Caltrate Brand You can get the store brand just as long as it is calcium carbonate 600mg with. Vitamin d. Tums will not usually work as well. Stay in touch and let me help if you need it.Linda


----------



## Frustrated85

Hi Linda,I have been taking the calcium pills for 2 days now. So far so good! I was wondering if I can also take an iron supplement and multivitamin pill in the morning with my calcium pill? Please share your thoughts


----------



## LNAPE

Frustrated85 said:


> Hi Linda,I have been taking the calcium pills for 2 days now. So far so good! I was wondering if I can also take an iron supplement and multivitamin pill in the morning with my calcium pill? Please share your thoughts


I believe you are not supposed to take iron unless you need iron. So do not take it. Also a multivitamin A C E and magnesium in the vitamins will cause you more stomach upset and diarrhea. So do not take any of this. Do not eat lettuce. Do not eat or drink acid foods for now. It is better not to take anything else if you. You will feel much better and if the calcium works you will be able to eat better soon and that will be the best solution. Let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## Mr 100

re the debate over tums v calcium+D3In my experience, they affect my digestion differently. I have no idea why. I suck my half a 600mg after meals to control my ibs-d. It works really well. It takes at least 2x500mg tums to get the same effect. That's over 3x the amount of calcium!Perhaps the calcium is formulated differently, or it's the D3?


----------



## jmc09

Calcium Carbonate is just basically chalk isnt it so is it the vitamin d which is the magic ingredient?I noticed Linda that you have had your gallbladder removed,do you think that may make a difference?


----------



## Mr 100

Hi jmc09, I presume the chalk is ground up and purified, additions made[eg vit D3], then the tablet pressed. I guess that the particle size of the grinding of the chalk would make a difference, to absorbtion/assimilation time I think you are quite possibly right about the vitamin D3 being the main factor. D3 is supposed to help the uptake of calcium. This does however seem slightly contrary, since one would think the constipating effect of the calcium would be more pronounced, if more remained in the gut.Have you any thought on this Linda?


----------



## 53048

I am a 36 year old male, 5'11" 160 lbs, healthy besides IBS-D symptoms. I have not yet diaganosed but I have a DR's appt coming up to discuss my toilet issues again after being told that "sometimes people just go more than others" that's not cutting it for me anymore. I have recently started taking Acacia Fiber, about 5 grams a day, which seems to be kind of working.. I think.. Do you guys think it would be healthy for me to take the Calcium supplements as instructed? I'm not a big milk drinker anyways so probably get very little calcium. What I afraid of is getting stones, is getting kidney stones common for Calcium takers, specifically males? Thanks!


----------



## jmc09

Richman said:


> I am a 36 year old male, 5'11" 160 lbs, healthy besides IBS-D symptoms. I have not yet diaganosed but I have a DR's appt coming up to discuss my toilet issues again after being told that "sometimes people just go more than others" that's not cutting it for me anymore. I have recently started taking Acacia Fiber, about 5 grams a day, which seems to be kind of working.. I think.. Do you guys think it would be healthy for me to take the Calcium supplements as instructed? I'm not a big milk drinker anyways so probably get very little calcium. What I afraid of is getting stones, is getting kidney stones common for Calcium takers, specifically males? Thanks!


Calcium is a natural substance and in small doses like these should be ok,I would have thought?The tablets give me nausea but thats not the case for everybody.


----------



## LNAPE

You guys are getting too technical for me. All I know is it works for a lot of people. Vitamin D for me when taken by itself will give me diarrhea. So maybe with the calcium it helps the constipating side effect of calcium. Somebody asked about kidney stones well here is what I have.It seems logical to put a person with kidney stones on a low calcium diet, but that actually encourages more stone formation. As calcium levels drop, oxalate levels rise, and high oxalate concentration in the urine promotes stone formation. Sometimes doctors tell their patients to avoid foods like chocolate, nuts beets, rhubarb, spinach strawberries and wheat bran the foods that are high in oxalates.Drinking water is important for stone prevention just sip water throughout the day.Linda


----------



## Mr 100

Hi Linda, thanks for the reply. I googled calcium plus constipation and got a few interesting hits with some useful info. links to follow, simple introduction to calcium and vit dhttp://courses.washington.edu/bonephys/opcalcium.htmlhttp://www.health.harvard.edu/newsweek/What_you_need_to_know_about_calcium.htm


----------



## AnnamarieRN

Linda!!Okay, 7 days into taking Calcium and the amount of gas I am experiencing is almost making me ready to quit! I mean - its bad. Speaking of chalk - that is what my stool looks like. No diarrhea for 7 days - however, went 7 times today because I went very little during the past 7 days. Taking one and a half tablet 3 times a day because still had diarrhea up to that point. Was thinking of adding in a few fiber tabs to see what happens. What do you think Linda?Annamariern


----------



## LNAPE

AnnamarieRN said:


> Linda!!Okay, 7 days into taking Calcium and the amount of gas I am experiencing is almost making me ready to quit! I mean - its bad. Speaking of chalk - that is what my stool looks like. No diarrhea for 7 days - however, went 7 times today because I went very little during the past 7 days. Taking one and a half tablet 3 times a day because still had diarrhea up to that point. Was thinking of adding in a few fiber tabs to see what happens. What do you think Linda?Annamariern


Do you mean you are taking 1 1/2 tablets every time you take it. This is not right. You can take simethicome for the gas this works really well. Take it like the directions say on the simethicone. Now that you see the calcuim does really help the diarrhea. Lets work on getting you going without getting diarrhea. There is a version of calcium with the added minerals and it has 50 mg of magnesium and just adding this can help get you going without having diarrhea. That would be the next step. Fiber could cause you to have gas and bloating I think you just need to either change the dose of calcium or switch to the formula with added minerals. And take the simethicone for gas.Linda


----------



## fedupuk

I've been fairly okay this past week and i saw this and thought id try to maintain how i'm feeling i took 1/2 a tablet with my last meal of the day and i woke up at 3 o'clock in the morning with bad diarrhea







how long does it take to start working?


----------



## LNAPE

fedupuk said:


> I've been fairly okay this past week and i saw this and thought id try to maintain how i'm feeling i took 1/2 a tablet with my last meal of the day and i woke up at 3 o'clock in the morning with bad diarrhea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how long does it take to start working?


Did you take calcium carbonate and vitamin d only. Are you taking other vitamins. What other meds are you taking. You got to start slow with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with your food. Do this for 3 days and make some adjustments after the first 3 days. Try not to take anything else if possible. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods and drinks.Do you still have your gall bladder.Linda


----------



## Brianmay1975

I'm posting this, because I thought I should share. To those of you who are skeptical: this method really works, as I found out by accident.I have IBS-A and it's mostly pain-predominant. I also get diarrhea from time to time, but most of the time my main symptom is having crampy spasms which lead to countless BMs (albeit the stool is a 3-4 on the Bristol scale). Constipation I rarely get, but I fear it the most, as it's the most painful experience of them all. To avoid it, I always watch my fiber intake.So last summer I was prescribed by my doctor some calcium carbonate for some calcium drop in the blood levels caused by stress (don't know the proper name in English). I didn't know at the time what calcium could do to the GI tract so I started off taking two tablets a day during two weeks.I then noticed my stools firming up, but I didn't make the connection. Now being IBS-A, I managed to get constipated in two weeks time, constipation which subsided when I discontinued the calcium intake. It got me constipated, because I didn't have diarrhea to begin with - but I'm positive that people suffering from chronic D can get huge relief by using it.I take codeine for my pain - and codeine is famed for making people constipated. It never did that to me. Not even recreational doses of codeine were able to constipate me. So, if you're taking Immodium (which is an opioid too) or another opiate/opioid to control the diarrhea and it doesn't work, I strongly encourage you to give this a try. It is effective and it might be a Godsend for people with diarrhea...


----------



## LFX

Hello there, thought i'd give this a go.Suffered for around 6 years, 20 years old, no gallbladder.Currently taking: Calcium & Vitamin D (400mg Calcium per tablet + 5pg of Vitamin D)Product link - Click here!I've been taking these since 3rd Feb, started with 1/2 tablet with my 3 meals a day, for the first three days, then i moved on to 1 tablet per meal.First week went well! Seemed to have slowed my digestive system down and firmed my stools up a bit and gave them shape ( I did also take one Imodium that week as well).However, 14th Feb, experienced similar symptoms as before, My stool were like small lots of them fluffy pieces (Had this a lot before taking tablets) only went once though throughout the day. Today (15th Feb) went again and it was more like, hard to explain, it was like a heap stool, no shape, wasn't full out Diarrhea, kind of in between,had it before.Can't think of any HUGE diet change I've made in the last week, I don't eat choc, drink caffeine, drink pop, high fat foods, high sat foods. I eat healthy, drink plenty of water 2 liters a day. Only one think i can think of that was different was a Tuna, mayo, cucumber Sandwich/brown bread, (don't usually eat bread) i had on saturday.I take two amitriptyline 5mg x2 at night for my anxiety.Just wondered, how/why one week was good then the next was similar to before.


----------



## LNAPE

LFX said:


> Hello there, thought i'd give this a go.Suffered for around 6 years, 20 years old, no gallbladder.Currently taking: Calcium & Vitamin D (400mg Calcium per tablet + 5pg of Vitamin D)Product link - Click here!I've been taking these since 3rd Feb, started with 1/2 tablet with my 3 meals a day, for the first three days, then i moved on to 1 tablet per meal.First week went well! Seemed to have slowed my digestive system down and firmed my stools up a bit and gave them shape ( I did also take one Imodium that week as well).However, 14th Feb, experienced similar symptoms as before, My stool were like small lots of them fluffy pieces (Had this a lot before taking tablets) only went once though throughout the day. Today (15th Feb) went again and it was more like, hard to explain, it was like a heap stool, no shape, wasn't full out Diarrhea, kind of in between,had it before.Can't think of any HUGE diet change I've made in the last week, I don't eat choc, drink caffeine, drink pop, high fat foods, high sat foods. I eat healthy, drink plenty of water 2 liters a day. Only one think i can think of that was different was a Tuna, mayo, cucumber Sandwich/brown bread, (don't usually eat bread) i had on saturday.I take two amitriptyline 5mg x2 at night for my anxiety.Just wondered, how/why one week was good then the next was similar to before.This sometimes happens but just try to stay consistent and do not take anything yo do not have to take. Everything has some sort of side effect.cucumber may be a problem who knows. Just stick with it you will get better every day.Linda


----------



## jmc09

LFX said:


> Hello there, thought i'd give this a go.Suffered for around 6 years, 20 years old, no gallbladder.Currently taking: Calcium & Vitamin D (400mg Calcium per tablet + 5pg of Vitamin D)Product link - Click here!I've been taking these since 3rd Feb, started with 1/2 tablet with my 3 meals a day, for the first three days, then i moved on to 1 tablet per meal.First week went well! Seemed to have slowed my digestive system down and firmed my stools up a bit and gave them shape ( I did also take one Imodium that week as well).However, 14th Feb, experienced similar symptoms as before, My stool were like small lots of them fluffy pieces (Had this a lot before taking tablets) only went once though throughout the day. Today (15th Feb) went again and it was more like, hard to explain, it was like a heap stool, no shape, wasn't full out Diarrhea, kind of in between,had it before.Can't think of any HUGE diet change I've made in the last week, I don't eat choc, drink caffeine, drink pop, high fat foods, high sat foods. I eat healthy, drink plenty of water 2 liters a day. Only one think i can think of that was different was a Tuna, mayo, cucumber Sandwich/brown bread, (don't usually eat bread) i had on saturday.I take two amitriptyline 5mg x2 at night for my anxiety.Just wondered, how/why one week was good then the next was similar to before.


The amitriptyline you take can be a treatment for ibs in itself and may cause your constipation and alongside codeine and imodium it would be no surprise.


----------



## LFX

jmc09 said:


> The amitriptyline you take can be a treatment for ibs in itself and may cause your constipation and alongside codeine and imodium it would be no surprise.


I don't get constipation, when i mean little pieces, it comes out like D, kind of it doesn't have enough time to form a shape.Bit of an update, my stools have got more of a log shape to them the last two times i've been, but it still follows with those extra pieces that don't seem to have formed (not too much). Def improvements though! Is it worth trying the 600mg tablets? as i'm on 400mg at the moment.


----------



## Mr 100

Researchers discover how vitamin D inhibits inflammation, [extract-click link for full article. hope of some interest to ibs-ers. perhaps we should have our vit-d levels checked?]"This study goes beyond previous associations of vitamin D with various health outcomes. It outlines a clear chain of cellular events, from the binding of DNA, through a specific signaling pathway, to the reduction of proteins known to trigger inflammation," said lead author Elena Goleva, assistant professor of pediatrics at National Jewish Health. "Patients with chronic inflammatory diseases, such as asthma, arthritis and prostate cancer, who are vitamin D deficient, may benefit from vitamin D supplementation to get their serum vitamin D levels above 30 nanograms/milliliter." Current national guidelines suggest that people should maintain a minimum blood serum level of 20 ng/ml, although there is much scientific debate about optimum levels. Vitamin D has long been known to contribute to bone health by promoting the absorption of calcium. In recent years, much attention has been paid to its possible immune and inflammatory benefits. Low vitamin D levels have been associated with several diseases including asthma, cancer, diabetes, and arthritis. http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-02/njh-rdh022212.php


----------



## fedupuk

LNAPE said:


> Did you take calcium carbonate and vitamin d only. Are you taking other vitamins. What other meds are you taking. You got to start slow with 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with your food. Do this for 3 days and make some adjustments after the first 3 days. Try not to take anything else if possible. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods and drinks.Do you still have your gall bladder.Linda


Hey linda i was taking half a tablet 3 times a day but that was in the first phew days i had a bad D attack its been almost 3 weeks now im on 1 tablet 3 times a day and its working great only had d once because of something i ate only thing is i get alot more cramps and nausea







but im glad im getting next to 0 D thanks


----------



## fedupuk

LFX said:


> I don't get constipation, when i mean little pieces, it comes out like D, kind of it doesn't have enough time to form a shape.Bit of an update, my stools have got more of a log shape to them the last two times i've been, but it still follows with those extra pieces that don't seem to have formed (not too much). Def improvements though! Is it worth trying the 600mg tablets? as i'm on 400mg at the moment.


Hey i use the 600 mg tablets and they are perfect you should give them ago you will be suprised what that extra dosage can do for you Ian


----------



## LNAPE

fedupuk,Glad to hear things are getting better. It is pretty amazing I still think that something so simple can have this king of benefit. Do not take any other vitamins A C E and magnesium in them will cause stomach upset or diarrhea.Linda


----------



## whitescarf

Hi, been on calcium for several months now and it still isn't working properly for me, I'm on calcium and vit D with no magnesium and it has never worked completely, from starting I pretty much had soft light coloured stools every day but a few months ago I stopped going every day, it was every two days usually but my stools were still loose and light coloured. This has continued until now except recently it has sometimes been e


----------



## whitescarf

...every three or four days. Sometimes it builds up and when I do go it's very painful. My first reaction was that it must be since I'm not taking magnesium, but why are my stools still loose? I can't just start taking magnesium because I know it will make my d worse. Thanks for helping.


----------



## LNAPE

whitescarf said:


> ...every three or four days. Sometimes it builds up and when I do go it's very painful. My first reaction was that it must be since I'm not taking magnesium, but why are my stools still loose? I can't just start taking magnesium because I know it will make my d worse. Thanks for helping.


You can try drinking a bit more water or add 50mg of magnesium just be sure not to take it less than 4 or 5 hours apart or it can cause diarrhea. Or if you have a time of day that you have the diarrhea you can take the dose before that time and skip the dose at that time.Linda


----------



## LFX

Well i've been on the calcium tablets for around about a month now & i've had good stools in that time.Yesterday though, i had D and still have it today. I took my third tablet few hours late on thursday (not with my usual dinner around 5, took it around 10pm) on the same day i had more fatty foods,few sweets. so i think it's probably that? Having a rough time last two days, i even found one of the tablets in my stool!Other then that the months been great..


----------



## Frustrated85

Hi Linda,I have been taking the calcium supplements for about a month now. I take them three times a day. I have noticed a slight change. In the morning is my worst time for my ibs symptoms. I find the first stool to be difficult to pass, but as I keep going, eventually it turns to diahrea again. So it hasn't really stopped the diahrea, just starts them off very hard to pass. I still have urgency to go, even with the first stool. I drink one glass of Metamucil in the morning in order to die up my stool. Can this have any effect on the calcium pills?


----------



## LNAPE

Frustrated85 said:


> Hi Linda,I have been taking the calcium supplements for about a month now. I take them three times a day. I have noticed a slight change. In the morning is my worst time for my ibs symptoms. I find the first stool to be difficult to pass, but as I keep going, eventually it turns to diahrea again. So it hasn't really stopped the diahrea, just starts them off very hard to pass. I still have urgency to go, even with the first stool. I drink one glass of Metamucil in the morning in order to die up my stool. Can this have any effect on the calcium pills?


Even though it was loose stools did you have pain and was it over after that one episode. You can take the third calcium with a small snack at bedtime and skip the dinner one and this should help in the morning. I advise not to take anything else to see if just the calcium can do the trick. So I would not use the metamucil for a while and see if this helps. The anixety of feeling you need to go will get better too after you see you can make it to the bathroom in time.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

LFX said:


> Well i've been on the calcium tablets for around about a month now & i've had good stools in that time.Yesterday though, i had D and still have it today. I took my third tablet few hours late on thursday (not with my usual dinner around 5, took it around 10pm) on the same day i had more fatty foods,few sweets. so i think it's probably that? Having a rough time last two days, i even found one of the tablets in my stool!Other then that the months been great..


I never showed the tablet in my stool but just stay consistent and it could have been the fatty food this will do it sometimes.Linda


----------



## Help1990

Thank you for this! I will most definitely be trying it


----------



## Mr 100

LFX re,"Having a rough time last two days, i even found one of the tablets in my stool"Sometimes the tablets are rock hard, so this doesn't completely surprise me. I take my half a 600mg [Holland & Barret] after meals, and suck, till it dissolves. Almost flavourless, it leaves a gritty feeing. Perhaps we should be tasting and recommending, like wine writers!=============================================================Seperately......there's a new article about the potential benefits of vitamin D3, we could be saving ourselves from Alzheimer's."UCLA scientists pinpoint how vitamin D may help clear amyloid plaques found in Alzheimer'sA team of academic researchers has identified the intracellular mechanisms regulated by vitamin D3 that may help the body clear the brain of amyloid beta, the main component of plaques associated with Alzheimer's disease. "http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-03/uoc--usp030612.php#


----------



## Jonlechef

Hi Linda, I'm new to this site and have only just had my Ibs-d diagnosed by my GP, although I've had symptoms for at least a year!! I have started taking these... http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=254007955My doctor has also prescribed me amitryptiline of which I am now on 20mg an evening and also loperimide(upto 8 capsules a day)... Do these look like the right sort of calcium.. They do contain magnesium but it's very low down the list which in the uk usually means very little content! I'm just starting on pysillium husk capsules as I was recommended to by another ibs forum post! Currently taking 1 capsule with each meal.. Any help will be highly appreciated from yourself and other members, as this is now causing me real grief and has just recently ended my relationship!IBS really does suck!!!!







:angry:Forgot to add the tablets are 400mg which is as close as the 1/2 a 600mg you recommend


----------



## LNAPE

Jonlechef said:


> Hi Linda, I'm new to this site and have only just had my Ibs-d diagnosed by my GP, although I've had symptoms for at least a year!! I have started taking these... http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=254007955My doctor has also prescribed me amitryptiline of which I am now on 20mg an evening and also loperimide(upto 8 capsules a day)... Do these look like the right sort of calcium.. They do contain magnesium but it's very low down the list which in the uk usually means very little content! I'm just starting on pysillium husk capsules as I was recommended to by another ibs forum post! Currently taking 1 capsule with each meal.. Any help will be highly appreciated from yourself and other members, as this is now causing me real grief and has just recently ended my relationship!IBS really does suck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:Forgot to add the tablets are 400mg which is as close as the 1/2 a 600mg you recommend


From what I can tell this should be the right calcium to take. My advise to you would be to not take all the other things you mentioned and give the calcium the chance to work. Everything has side effects and taking all of them together if you do get some help you will not really be able to tell which one is working. I know as you may have read here it does help lots of us and the cost of taking all the other things may not be necessary. Do start with 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days with food to get adjusted to the calcium then see where you are and make some adjustmentsLet me know if I can answer any other questions.Linda


----------



## Jonlechef

LNAPE said:


> From what I can tell this should be the right calcium to take. My advise to you would be to not take all the other things you mentioned and give the calcium the chance to work. Everything has side effects and taking all of them together if you do get some help you will not really be able to tell which one is working. I know as you may have read here it does help lots of us and the cost of taking all the other things may not be necessary. Do start with 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days with food to get adjusted to the calcium then see where you are and make some adjustmentsLet me know if I can answer any other questions.Linda


I really want to be able to try that but I have to work and stopping the loperimide will in my mind cause massive issues!! Can you explain how taking them with food helps? Also I really need help with the issue I have with constantly feeling the need to go to the toilet? Example:- the other day I had a day off, I awoke visited the toilet and had a loose movement, took some loperimide, showered, had another loose movement, got dressed felt like I needed to go again but didn't. Took more loperimide, had breakfast and had a day relaxing at home.. No more bowel movements but felt the urge several times when I considered walking to the shop or town.. Didn't even feel the need after I'd eaten.. I took more loperimide during the day as this is my routine, be it at work or home! In the evening managed to walk to the shop, but had to run home as felt I needed the toilet, I just made it in the door and sat down, and nothing... This is the feeling I get all the time! I really need help with this, so I can start to return to having a life, and maybe winning back my partner!


----------



## LNAPE

Jonlechef said:


> I really want to be able to try that but I have to work and stopping the loperimide will in my mind cause massive issues!! Can you explain how taking them with food helps? Also I really need help with the issue I have with constantly feeling the need to go to the toilet? Example:- the other day I had a day off, I awoke visited the toilet and had a loose movement, took some loperimide, showered, had another loose movement, got dressed felt like I needed to go again but didn't. Took more loperimide, had breakfast and had a day relaxing at home.. No more bowel movements but felt the urge several times when I considered walking to the shop or town.. Didn't even feel the need after I'd eaten.. I took more loperimide during the day as this is my routine, be it at work or home! In the evening managed to walk to the shop, but had to run home as felt I needed the toilet, I just made it in the door and sat down, and nothing... This is the feeling I get all the time! I really need help with this, so I can start to return to having a life, and maybe winning back my partner!


You can still take the loperimide if it makes you feel safe but you may find it will stop the diarrhea but soon after you will have the explosive diarrhea still. When you are so used to being empty after diarrhea you have the safe feeling that you have some time not that you will not have to go. With the calcium to do not get totally cleaned out but you normal trips over the day. You have to adjust in you mind this is what it should feel out. The anxiety of not being able to make it is pretty controlling. As you see you can make it and even when the feeling hits you need to go but you have time to get to the bathroom. It just take some time. Do not take vitamins they can add to the stomach upset and diarrhea. Do not eat lettuce from salad bars. But at home I do eat it when I can clean it myself. Linda


----------



## Jonlechef

Many thanks Linda.. That sorta makes sense.. I think at the moment my worry is not making it to a toilet, and/or having to rush off quickly whilst at work or out.. This is why I take the loperimide with the hope that I will not get in that situation... It doesn't always work though!! I'm at the point now where I am still feeling a great urge to go and the anxiety of this is not helping, so I take loperimide!! This doesn't stop the urge though and I still have to find a toilet pretty quick even though the loperimide has bunged me up somewhat. I'm starting to think that taking the loperimide is stopping me from completely emptying myself in the morning and then as I take it to protect myself during the day, I know my bowel is full but I can't go so well.. I hope this makes some sense as I think I am confusing myself now!! I think next week I might try no loperimide at all as I have a week off work... Will continue with the calcium and see if I have a proper emptying BM in the morning as opposed to an incomplete semi solid BM which I get with the loperimide!! any advice will be grateful...Thanks ever so much for listening, although even now I'm panicking about next week!!Silly I know but I guess that's IBS for ya!!Many Thanks Jon


----------



## LFX

Bad day today (Sunday), can feel a bout of D coming.Added a few new things since Wednesday to my diet.- Can of tuna drained, on (Thursday)- Cornflakes shortly after my morning porridge, bit of skimmed milk (Thurs,Friday,Sat)- On Friday, i went for a Nanodos. Took my 2nd tablet around 1:45pm, then went to nandos around 7:30pm, didn't get food till about 8:30/8:45, that's when i took the third tablet. (I had at eaten light between 2nd and third tablet) Then had a Nandos Chicken + 2 Corn Cobs.- Jacket Potatoe with Tuna (Saturday)- Yougurt (saturday)- Apple Crumble (Saturday night, last night. around 10:15pm)Now (sunday) i have stomach ache, urge to go, not been yet though. So it's got to be one of those new additions?


----------



## LNAPE

I hope today is better for you. was the tuna in oil or water that could make a difference. If you had deep fried chicken maybe that too but I do not know Nandos Chicken. just stay with it it may take a bit of time to get it right.Lindauote name='LFX' timestamp='1331464669' post='859637']Bad day today (Sunday), can feel a bout of D coming.Added a few new things since Wednesday to my diet.- Can of tuna drained, on (Thursday)- Cornflakes shortly after my morning porridge, bit of skimmed milk (Thurs,Friday,Sat)- On Friday, i went for a Nanodos. Took my 2nd tablet around 1:45pm, then went to nandos around 7:30pm, didn't get food till about 8:30/8:45, that's when i took the third tablet. (I had at eaten light between 2nd and third tablet) Then had a Nandos Chicken + 2 Corn Cobs.- Jacket Potatoe with Tuna (Saturday)- Yougurt (saturday)- Apple Crumble (Saturday night, last night. around 10:15pm)Now (sunday) i have stomach ache, urge to go, not been yet though. So it's got to be one of those new additions?[/quote]


----------



## Frustrated85

Linda,You stated that tuna in oil or water makes a difference. Which is better? Is tuna something to avoid altogether? Also, you mentioned salad at salad bars. Is it ok to order a salad at a restaurant off the menu, which is not on a salad bar? Thanks name='LNAPE' timestamp='1331574348' post='859749']I hope today is better for you. was the tuna in oil or water that could make a difference. If you had deep fried chicken maybe that too but I do not know Nandos Chicken. just stay with it it may take a bit of time to get it right.Lindauote name='LFX' timestamp='1331464669' post='859637']Bad day today (Sunday), can feel a bout of D coming.Added a few new things since Wednesday to my diet.- Can of tuna drained, on (Thursday)- Cornflakes shortly after my morning porridge, bit of skimmed milk (Thurs,Friday,Sat)- On Friday, i went for a Nanodos. Took my 2nd tablet around 1:45pm, then went to nandos around 7:30pm, didn't get food till about 8:30/8:45, that's when i took the third tablet. (I had at eaten light between 2nd and third tablet) Then had a Nandos Chicken + 2 Corn Cobs.- Jacket Potatoe with Tuna (Saturday)- Yougurt (saturday)- Apple Crumble (Saturday night, last night. around 10:15pm)Now (sunday) i have stomach ache, urge to go, not been yet though. So it's got to be one of those new additions?[/quote][/quote]


----------



## LNAPE

Tuna in water would be better. It should be okay to eat. Lettuce is bad eating out they put sulfites on it to keep it looking fresh and it will even today cause me trouble. I do eat it at home after I clean it myself. Linda


----------



## Mr 100

Vitamin D news..."Top up on sunshine and vitamin D, says charityPeople should go outside and soak up some sunshine to help increase their vitamin D levels, a charity is urging.Arthritis Research UK says vitamin D deficiency can cause bone loss, muscle function problems and, in some cases, rickets in children.The government recommends vitamin D supplements for pregnant women and children aged under five. But, on sunny days, a few minutes outdoors should achieve the same results, the charity says.In January the chief medical officer for England said she was concerned that young children and some adults were not getting enough vitamin D.Figures show that up to a quarter of the population has low levels of vitamin D in their blood and the majority of pregnant women do not take vitamin D supplements...." read more,http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-17488002


----------



## sspicer

Hi Linda. I have read your information about calcium carbonate/ Vitamin D for bile salts D.It makes a lot of sense. I don't have a gallbladder anymore. I have a couple of questions. Thank you so much.1. I have just today purchased the chewable kind of caltrate 600/D plus minerals. I assumed chewable because I have a similar product, Maalox Plus (calcium carbonate with simethicone)in chewable. But I wonder if chewable is alright?2. Can you explain a little more, if you know? I am really curious about the process, but there is a lack of info (at least that I could find): with no gallbladder they say you have a problem digesting fats because of lack of bile, because there is not enough held in the gallbladder to be immediately available when you eat. But the bile is pretty much continuously released, and in some people, not reabsorbed, so there ends up being an excess? This makes sense as far as the D goes, but if there is an excess, why is it not available for digesting fats? (I assume bile is the same thing as the bile salts?) Is it because the excess bile is too far down in the intestine, not up where is would break down the fats? I have morning D with apparently lots of bile/salts in me, but cannot eat anything, ESPECIALLY fats in the morning without D--seems like there is bile and undigested fats in the D (sorry if TMI).Again, thank you for your help! I am excited to start on my Calcium!!


----------



## LNAPE

Maalox usually contains magnesium and this will cause loose Bm or diarrhea when you take it.No gall bladder means you have bile always flowing in your system now because the sac that held it until it was needed to digest fats is now gone and thus it is an acid and causing burning and irritation in the intestines. If you can get that under control your gut will heal and the pain and the diarrhea will get better.The chewable is okay but do not take them too close together because of the magnesium. 4 of 5 hours apart is good with food always.Morning D can be helped if you skip the dinner dose and take the final dose of the day at bedtime with a small snack.Linda


----------



## LFX

Been taking the 600mg for just over a month, it's been good. Treated myself abit over the easter weekend though with, 2x350g bag of Gums (Fri/Sat/Sun) and Fillet of Fish burger from Mcdonalds (Friday). Been a bit on the loose for the last two days (Tue, Wednesday) do you think it's due to that?+ Could taking Glutamine Power, counter the affects of the Calcium tablets? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

I am glad you are having some success. It sounds lick you have had an upset but nothing like the full on attacks like before. It is better not to add anything else especially since you have been doing well. Sometimes food like you may get may not be kept at the right temp or too greasy and it may upset things but just stay with it and you should get back to feeling better soon.Linda


----------



## sprigzie

Hi Linda, I'm back!!!I was feeling better taking 1/2 a tab with meals and was having less D. But still having to take immodium.This latest a month or so and in the last month I have gone totally back to normal. If not worse as I am taking far more immodium now than ever! I tried upping my dose for a week n a half but it was making indigestion and wind much worse and not hugely helping with the D.







I feel a bit like I'm a hopeless case! I've been back on 1/2 a tablet again with each meal but the D is back. I'm concerned that my body has simply got used to the calcium and now I need it more than I did before?I also ingest quite a bit of calcium carbonate in rennie deflating tabs. A few a day often. Does this count?


----------



## symbiosis

Hey LindaI never got a chance to fully thank you. I'm a 23 year old male and have had IBS d for about 6 years. This has helped me more then anything else. It's so funny how something so simple can completely change your life. This simple fix has nearly completely fixed my d. It's so unbelievable, I feel blessed to have this information. I am still in amazement how well it works. I've been taking it for about three months, sometimes I get constapiated but its a welcoming feeling, and it's bearable. I noticed when I skip two days or so I get d again so I make sure I don't run out. You have given me a new life with 2-3 simple pills a day. I see how much you post on this thread. Always re-answering the same questions, and always patient. I'm sure you get great satisfaction from this, and it's very well deserved. You have helped so many of us, it's still shocks me how maybe success stories come out of this thread. Thank you Linda, from the bottom of my heart. Thank you so much.


----------



## LNAPE

sprigzie said:


> Hi Linda, I'm back!!!I was feeling better taking 1/2 a tab with meals and was having less D. But still having to take immodium.This latest a month or so and in the last month I have gone totally back to normal. If not worse as I am taking far more immodium now than ever! I tried upping my dose for a week n a half but it was making indigestion and wind much worse and not hugely helping with the D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a bit like I'm a hopeless case! I've been back on 1/2 a tablet again with each meal but the D is back. I'm concerned that my body has simply got used to the calcium and now I need it more than I did before?I also ingest quite a bit of calcium carbonate in rennie deflating tabs. A few a day often. Does this count?


I don't know what rennie is so I can't say. I think you are on the calcium carbonate and vitamin D. We have one here with the added minerals and it has 50 mg of magnesium which may be better since you say you get constipated on a full tablet. That would help to keep you from getting constipated. Calcium carbonate plus D and added minerals. I don't know if you can get this. I am sorry you are not getting complete relief but it could still come just try to stay consistent with taking it and avoid lettuce and acid foods and drinks/.


----------



## LNAPE

symbiosis said:


> Hey LindaI never got a chance to fully thank you. I'm a 23 year old male and have had IBS d for about 6 years. This has helped me more then anything else. It's so funny how something so simple can completely change your life. This simple fix has nearly completely fixed my d. It's so unbelievable, I feel blessed to have this information. I am still in amazement how well it works. I've been taking it for about three months, sometimes I get constapiated but its a welcoming feeling, and it's bearable. I noticed when I skip two days or so I get d again so I make sure I don't run out. You have given me a new life with 2-3 simple pills a day. I see how much you post on this thread. Always re-answering the same questions, and always patient. I'm sure you get great satisfaction from this, and it's very well deserved. You have helped so many of us, it's still shocks me how maybe success stories come out of this thread. Thank you Linda, from the bottom of my heart. Thank you so much.


You are so welcome and it has worked for me going on 14 years and I will never for get how bad I felt and how much better this has made in my life also. Thank you for posting your success it is wonderful to hear.Linda


----------



## man

Where can I buy this product and what the full name of the drug thanks


----------



## LNAPE

man said:


> Where can I buy this product and what the full name of the drug thanks


It is calcium carbonate 600 mg and Vitamin D 400 IU. I have no idea for the country you are in. Look for the ingredients on what you have there.Linda


----------



## cookies4marilyn

man said:


> Where can I buy this product and what the full name of the drug thanks


It's not a drug - it is a Calcium supplement with Vitamin D - you can buy it over the counter at a grocery store or a drug/chemist store, or even online - read the first entry for the full product information.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Linda - we posted at the same time!!







LOL


----------



## BQ

Congrats Linda on 100 Pages!!! <3 Thanks so much for all you do! We SO appreciate your steadfast prescence and thoughtful helpfulness!(((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))


----------



## man

Thanks and Calcium allowed for men?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oh yes, BQ, you are so right - THANK YOU to you both, Linda and BQ!!! ((((HUGS)))) I think 100 pages is a record!!!


----------



## Silent_Sounds

I just wanted to come here to thank Linda as well, I haven't read messages on the board in a while, but i still get emails.. and yeah a lot of it seems to be Linda patiently answering any and all questions - well worth a huge thanks i think!Unfortunately, calcium wasn't the answer for me. Absolutely AMAZING for the D, truly, the only thing that has ever worked, but it doesn't get rid of the wind, or the 'feeling like i need to go', which, for me, is the worst part. Having said that, this calcium information needs to be out there!! I've mentioned calcium to a couple of Dr's and they have dismissed it like i'm being stupid.I just think this stuff would be an absolute miracle for so many people. It's such a shame that nobody really knows about it!Anyway, I just wanted to come on and show a bit of appreciation for Linda really!Good luck to all that are trying it, I hope it works for you


----------



## LNAPE

man said:


> Thanks and Calcium allowed for men?


Calcium is good for men and I have found that men don't seem to need as much to control the diarrhea so give it a try and let us know if you need help.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi Linda - we posted at the same time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


To reach 100 pages and posting at the same time is pretty exciting. Thank you for your support and helping others also and passing along the calcium info as well.Linda


----------



## Rosie19

Hi Linda!I just stumbled upon these posts while doing my every 6 months or so check-in for new advice on how to handle my IBS-D and I CANNOT believe that I have not heard or read about this yet! Let me start with my story. I am 25 years old and have suffered with "IBS-D" for almost 7 years. I had not had a single health issue my entire life and always had an iron stomach and was known as a "bottomless" pit even though I was a skinny thing (loved fast food!) The summer going into my sophomore year the sickness started, seemingly out of no where. My life was changed in an instant. I couldn't go to my classes, I lived in the bathroom every time I ate, I bathroom mapped, I wouldn't drive anywhere long distance, wouldn't eat out, fasted if I had to do something, became anxious, etc. I've had four colonoscopy's, six upper endoscopy's, two small bowel series, cat scans, MRI's, gall bladder function tests, ultrasounds, swallowed a camera pill, 40+ different blood tests, allergy tests, infectious disease tests, stool samples, tried every elimination diet, gluten free diet twice, acupuncture, natural herb remedies, elavil, had tissue samples taken, polyps removed, two ulcers,i could go on and on..and my insides look "perfect". Fast forward 7 years. I am currently a health freak, extremely knowledgeable about food, etc. I have made my diet flawless to give at least that chance to my digestive system. I have been taking Welcohl off label use(cholesterol medication) for the past three years, 3 pills 3x a day, because it helps bind bile and I was told by my most recent gastro (Dr. Habba in NJ well known for helping ppl with IBS-D and actually hearing them out and believing that it's not in their "heads") that I may be overproducing bile, causing the rapid motility/diarrhea. It has helped me maintain a normal enough lifestyle that my life is not ruined, but I still experience flare-ups once a month and debilitating long-term flare ups once a year. I could never pursue a career that I had dreamed of because of this and have settled at a job I am overqualified for b/c it works for my condition. I am getting married in 2 months and my system is starting to act up again which is what lead me here. Normally, I take Imodium but lately I have been experiencing that "rebound" effect where the D is 10x worse after it wears off than it was to begin with. I can't live like this. Nobody really understands because i "look good" on the outside and when they see me I "act" okay. They don't understand how hard I work to hide my issues and maintain normalcy. The thought that I have my entire life ahead of me, with this condition is heartbreaking. With all of that said, I am trying the Calcium...and praying it works. I started 1/2 pill yesterday at lunch after I suffered an awful morning of D rebounding from the imodium..and then took another 1/2 pill at dinner. I didn't have D but I did suffer from nausea and stomach pains which could still be residual from the D in the morning, or possibly my body adjusting to the Calcium.A few questions...1) I read online that it is better to drink water a little while before or little while after taking the pill and not during, is this true?2) Is anyone able to drink caffeine while stable on the Calcium pills?3) I tend to "feel well" and "normal" for a period of time (ie. 4-5 days) and then have random awful unpredictable attacks of D the next. Do ppl find they still experience things like that while stable on the Calcium pills or are you generally attack free?Linda, thank you in advance for your patience, love, and support! [/font]


----------



## LNAPE

Rosie19 said:


> Hi Linda!I just stumbled upon these posts while doing my every 6 months or so check-in for new advice on how to handle my IBS-D and I CANNOT believe that I have not heard or read about this yet! Let me start with my story. I am 25 years old and have suffered with "IBS-D" for almost 7 years. I had not had a single health issue my entire life and always had an iron stomach and was known as a "bottomless" pit even though I was a skinny thing (loved fast food!) The summer going into my sophomore year the sickness started, seemingly out of no where. My life was changed in an instant. I couldn't go to my classes, I lived in the bathroom every time I ate, I bathroom mapped, I wouldn't drive anywhere long distance, wouldn't eat out, fasted if I had to do something, became anxious, etc. I've had four colonoscopy's, six upper endoscopy's, two small bowel series, cat scans, MRI's, gall bladder function tests, ultrasounds, swallowed a camera pill, 40+ different blood tests, allergy tests, infectious disease tests, stool samples, tried every elimination diet, gluten free diet twice, acupuncture, natural herb remedies, elavil, had tissue samples taken, polyps removed, two ulcers,i could go on and on..and my insides look "perfect". Fast forward 7 years. I am currently a health freak, extremely knowledgeable about food, etc. I have made my diet flawless to give at least that chance to my digestive system. I have been taking Welcohl off label use(cholesterol medication) for the past three years, 3 pills 3x a day, because it helps bind bile and I was told by my most recent gastro (Dr. Habba in NJ well known for helping ppl with IBS-D and actually hearing them out and believing that it's not in their "heads") that I may be overproducing bile, causing the rapid motility/diarrhea. It has helped me maintain a normal enough lifestyle that my life is not ruined, but I still experience flare-ups once a month and debilitating long-term flare ups once a year. I could never pursue a career that I had dreamed of because of this and have settled at a job I am overqualified for b/c it works for my condition. I am getting married in 2 months and my system is starting to act up again which is what lead me here. Normally, I take Imodium but lately I have been experiencing that "rebound" effect where the D is 10x worse after it wears off than it was to begin with. I can't live like this. Nobody really understands because i "look good" on the outside and when they see me I "act" okay. They don't understand how hard I work to hide my issues and maintain normalcy. The thought that I have my entire life ahead of me, with this condition is heartbreaking. With all of that said, I am trying the Calcium...and praying it works. I started 1/2 pill yesterday at lunch after I suffered an awful morning of D rebounding from the imodium..and then took another 1/2 pill at dinner. I didn't have D but I did suffer from nausea and stomach pains which could still be residual from the D in the morning, or possibly my body adjusting to the Calcium.A few questions...1) I read online that it is better to drink water a little while before or little while after taking the pill and not during, is this true?2) Is anyone able to drink caffeine while stable on the Calcium pills?3) I tend to "feel well" and "normal" for a period of time (ie. 4-5 days) and then have random awful unpredictable attacks of D the next. Do ppl find they still experience things like that while stable on the Calcium pills or are you generally attack free?Linda, thank you in advance for your patience, love, and support! [/font]


Unfortunately your story is much like many of ours. All kinds of testing and nothing found the given the diagnosis of IBS. To answer your questions drinking water the way you explained in not necessary. Just drink when you are feel like you want it. You can take the pill with water of whatever you want. I do drink caffeine now in cola not a problem.As long as I take the calcium it is a control for the diarrhea and not a cure. I have bee good for 14 years and have great results.Stop all things you can and be sure if you take other meds like for the thyroid you take the calcium at a different time it will absorb the thyroid meds and you will not get the effects you need.Do not take any vitamins they can cause stomach upset also and diarrhea. Do not eat lettuce or too much tomato sauce or acid drinks for now. Let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## LFX

Mixed results at the moment.After having beer, last friday (13th), i had D till wednesday (18th)Yea, i knew i'd have it after the beer, but i thought why not. However in those days i was taking Glutamine with the Calcium, and till Wednesday i had D. So i'm not sure if it was the Glutamine causing it or just 'after symptoms' due to having the beer.Stopped taking glutamine on Wednesday, had two imodium and carried on with the calcium, no stomach ache or D or going to the loo till saturday, then on Saturday (21st) went to the loo was fine, decent stools. Now today Sunday, went to the loo, started off seemed a decent stool, then a bit of D came, like a cow pat. Now i have stomach ache a bit and can feel another episode coming on. I had a burger on the Wednesday, but thought that would of come out on the saturday when my stool was decent. So im not quite sure whats causing the stomach ache.


----------



## coal

Linda-iwas wondering if you could help me too! I have been taking 3 Holland and Barratt calcium for a few years(chewable without vit D) as I found others really difficult to swallow. Am now getting weird palpitations which seem to settle when I reduce my dose. Please can you explain what the vit D adds and do you think it might be why I'm getting these side effects now? Also I rarely have breakfast because i often feel nauseous in the mornings but I still take my calcium tab. I know you say take it with food but does it really matter ie is it just important to space out the tablets or must they be taken with food? I'm always worst in the mornings so was hoping to add in a 4th tab at night but don't want to make my palpitations worse.Sorry to ask all this-I've had a look back through about 20 pages but I'm still not certain.


----------



## LNAPE

LFX said:


> Mixed results at the moment.After having beer, last friday (13th), i had D till wednesday (18th)Yea, i knew i'd have it after the beer, but i thought why not. However in those days i was taking Glutamine with the Calcium, and till Wednesday i had D. So i'm not sure if it was the Glutamine causing it or just 'after symptoms' due to having the beer.Stopped taking glutamine on Wednesday, had two imodium and carried on with the calcium, no stomach ache or D or going to the loo till saturday, then on Saturday (21st) went to the loo was fine, decent stools. Now today Sunday, went to the loo, started off seemed a decent stool, then a bit of D came, like a cow pat. Now i have stomach ache a bit and can feel another episode coming on. I had a burger on the Wednesday, but thought that would of come out on the saturday when my stool was decent. So im not quite sure whats causing the stomach ache.


Beer could be a problem I do not drink but many people I know who do have bathroom troubles the next day. Glutamine does not seem to be an offender. It is better not to take anything else if you can. We never know what really causes the problem just stay consistent and you can take simethicone for gas or indigestion without any effect on the BM if you need to get some relief.Stay in touch.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

coal said:


> Linda-iwas wondering if you could help me too! I have been taking 3 Holland and Barratt calcium for a few years(chewable without vit D) as I found others really difficult to swallow. Am now getting weird palpitations which seem to settle when I reduce my dose. Please can you explain what the vit D adds and do you think it might be why I'm getting these side effects now? Also I rarely have breakfast because i often feel nauseous in the mornings but I still take my calcium tab. I know you say take it with food but does it really matter ie is it just important to space out the tablets or must they be taken with food? I'm always worst in the mornings so was hoping to add in a 4th tab at night but don't want to make my palpitations worse.Sorry to ask all this-I've had a look back through about 20 pages but I'm still not certain.


Is the calcium calcium carbonate form. I did not hear of anyone getting Palpitations. Did you ever have your thyroid check that could cause it and if you take meds for the thyroid the calcium can interfere with that. Vitamin d is there to help get the calcium absorbed to the bones and it is a good part of the supplement as long as it is not too much. If you take calcium carbonate without food it usually causes stomach upset gas and indigestion. Even if you do not eat a full meal just eat something. I would not take a fourth tab just skip the dinner one and take the last one at bedtime with a small snack. That lessens the time between doses and this can help in the mornings.Linda


----------



## LFX

Sigh, another bad morning. Getting me a bit down at the moment, seems to be when i wake up, it's just waiting.Don't understand how i can go from been pretty cool, Feb/March partly April, too my symptoms of old.


----------



## coal

LNAPE said:


> Is the calcium calcium carbonate form. I did not hear of anyone getting Palpitations. Did you ever have your thyroid check that could cause it and if you take meds for the thyroid the calcium can interfere with that. Vitamin d is there to help get the calcium absorbed to the bones and it is a good part of the supplement as long as it is not too much. If you take calcium carbonate without food it usually causes stomach upset gas and indigestion. Even if you do not eat a full meal just eat something. I would not take a fourth tab just skip the dinner one and take the last one at bedtime with a small snack. That lessens the time between doses and this can help in the mornings.Linda


----------



## coal

thanks so much for your reply. Yes, it is calcium carb 500mg chewable (no magnesium or vit D). Haven't had any blood tests- GP just said heart sounded ok-no ECG or anything (actually I have a ht murmur so she missed that completely!). Just one more question-why is it a good thing to have the calcium absorbed-I thought the benefit stemmed from it not being absorbed to firm up the stool. Also, if I buy the same (but it wont be chewable) with Vit D then am I more likely to get side effects (if that is what is happening) from increased calcium as presumably more will enter my blood stream?


----------



## LNAPE

LFX said:


> Sigh, another bad morning. Getting me a bit down at the moment, seems to be when i wake up, it's just waiting.Don't understand how i can go from been pretty cool, Feb/March partly April, too my symptoms of old.


Are you taking a calcium at bedtime instead of at dinner with a small snack. Stop anything you started to take lately and see if you improve.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

coal said:


> thanks so much for your reply. Yes, it is calcium carb 500mg chewable (no magnesium or vit D). Haven't had any blood tests- GP just said heart sounded ok-no ECG or anything (actually I have a ht murmur so she missed that completely!). Just one more question-why is it a good thing to have the calcium absorbed-I thought the benefit stemmed from it not being absorbed to firm up the stool. Also, if I buy the same (but it wont be chewable) with Vit D then am I more likely to get side effects (if that is what is happening) from increased calcium as presumably more will enter my blood stream?


Since you are taking calcium it does a good thing for you bones also but it need vitamin d for that.Linda


----------



## LFX

LNAPE said:


> Are you taking a calcium at bedtime instead of at dinner with a small snack. Stop anything you started to take lately and see if you improve.Linda


Will try to take one at bedtime instead, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## miss sick

I decided to give this a go, just went and got some tablets.I'm not officially diagnosed (doctors are still testing), but I'm suffering all the symptoms. Figured something like this cant hurt, as I'm lactose intolerant, so probably lacking calcium as it is, and I used to use DepoProvera (which has been shown to lower bone density).At the best it will help, at the worst it will make it worse for a bit. Worth a try.


----------



## LNAPE

miss sick said:


> I decided to give this a go, just went and got some tablets.I'm not officially diagnosed (doctors are still testing), but I'm suffering all the symptoms. Figured something like this cant hurt, as I'm lactose intolerant, so probably lacking calcium as it is, and I used to use DepoProvera (which has been shown to lower bone density).At the best it will help, at the worst it will make it worse for a bit. Worth a try.


Check the post at the top of this thread and follow the instructions as close and you can. Stop all other meds over the counter too that you do not have to take. Let me know if you need help you can email me direct if you like,Linda


----------



## man

Thank you. I saw this product is sold in my country. All capsule contains what I wrote down 100 capsules are sold in a box. Is it good?Calacium Carbonate500 mgMagnesium Oxide250 mgFerrochelä10 mgManganses Sulphate5 mgPotassium sulfate49.5 mgChromium chloride50 mcgPotassium Iodine75Copper sulfate1 mgZinc Oxide11.25 mgSelenate25 mcgSodium tetraborate1.5 mgCholecalciferol200 IUSodium molybdenum25 mcgVanadium25 mcgBetaine HCI50 mgGlutamic acid50 mg


----------



## LNAPE

man said:


> Thank you. I saw this product is sold in my country. All capsule contains what I wrote down 100 capsules are sold in a box. Is it good?Calacium Carbonate500 mgMagnesium Oxide250 mgFerrochelä10 mgManganses Sulphate5 mgPotassium sulfate49.5 mgChromium chloride50 mcgPotassium Iodine75Copper sulfate1 mgZinc Oxide11.25 mgSelenate25 mcgSodium tetraborate1.5 mgCholecalciferol200 IUSodium molybdenum25 mcgVanadium25 mcgBetaine HCI50 mgGlutamic acid50 mg


This is not what you need. It has magnesium 250 and this will cause more diarrhea. Try to find just calcium carbonate and Vitamin D only.Linda


----------



## Rgirl

Hi, Linda.I was wondering if you could help me. I always read you recommend Caltrate 600D, but Caltrate has some Magnesium Stearate, and I'm terrified of all things Magnesium.I was wondering if Sundown is ok? http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=310183&catid=183252It has the same composition of Nature's Bounty Absorbable Calcium, which was my favorite but now has some Magnesium...Thanks in advance!


----------



## LNAPE

Rgirl said:


> Hi, Linda.I was wondering if you could help me. I always read you recommend Caltrate 600D, but Caltrate has some Magnesium Stearate, and I'm terrified of all things Magnesium.I was wondering if Sundown is ok? http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=310183&catid=183252It has the same composition of Nature's Bounty Absorbable Calcium, which was my favorite but now has some Magnesium...Thanks in advance!


Hi,If you just have Calcium Carbonate with Vitamin D ther is an unmeasurable amount of magnesium in most pill it is some sort of thing that is used to process the tablet but not a problem. The one form of Caltrate brand calcium has 50 mg and other minerals this is not the one you want to start with but may need to switch too if you are too constipated on the other one without the50 mg of magnesium.Linda


----------



## Mr 100

Rgirl, I agree with Linda. I looked into the amount of Magnesium Stearate in tablets and this is likely to be around 2% of the content. Given that Mg Stearate is present in both animal and vegetable fats in most peoples diets, the quantities in tablets are unlikely to cause you any problems. The tablets to avoid are those that feature Mg as the active ingredient.


----------



## csm101

Hello Linda, First of all God Bless you for taking so much of your time to help us out here. I'm about to start your suggested plan but I need to provide some background info first.I've been dealing with IBS-D for about 3 years. I've run the gauntlet of tests, all normal my Gastro says its IBS-D and it's the way I'm 'wired'. I so love that comment, we can't figure it out medically so I blame you the patient. Anyway I've seen a dietitian and nathropath. Currently I'm on these medicines.1) 7 Days left on Ciproflaxcin. (I just passed a kidney stone and the Dr put me on this as a precaution)2) Probitics 4 10 billion pills a day3) 1 Centrum multivitamin4) 2 Red Korean Ginseng5) 3 B50 supplementsWhat should I eliminate or continue when I start the calcium plan?feel free to email me as well as [email protected]


----------



## Rgirl

Linda and Mr 100, thank you so much for your replies.So I guess the 2% of sorbitol shouldn't be a problem eiter? LIke in this:http://images.vitaminimages.com/cdn/sd/pdf/L013439-NB.PDF


----------



## LNAPE

Rgirl said:


> Linda and Mr 100, thank you so much for your replies.So I guess the 2% of sorbitol shouldn't be a problem eiter? LIke in this:http://images.vitaminimages.com/cdn/sd/pdf/L013439-NB.PDF


I see lots more vitamin D than the one I use It has 400 mg and it would be hard to use this one if you need to start with 1/2 pill because it is liquid filled cap. It also says rapid releaae also may not be what you want.


----------



## Rygar1976

Linda,I am new to this site and really appreciate your advice! I found I have a bottle of calcium supplements sitting here already and I have a quick question before I try them.1. Calcium 600 MG + D - Yes it is Calcium Carbonate, not Citrate, but in other Ingredients it has "Vegetable Magnesium Stearate" listed. Is this ok? - I was prescribed Tramadol by the mayo clinic but I have been off of it for about 2 weeks as it isnt helping anymore and I dont like the side effects. I have tried just about everything and almost nothing seems to work. If you get a chance check out my first post - http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/153275-anyone-else-get-incredible-burning-and-rawness/ I was going to take your advice and try this tonight - 1/2 a pill with dinner. I figured I would ask and make sure. I have been suffering with terrible IBS-D since around 12 years old and I am 36 at the moment, so if this works you will be my new best friend!! Thanks!


----------



## AsktheAges

After five months of trying this regularly, I didn't see a difference.







Glad it works for some people.


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> After five months of trying this regularly, I didn't see a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it works for some people.


If you want to let me know what you have been doing and if you take any other meds and over the counter stuff and did you have the right form of calcium which is calcium carbonate 600mg with vitamin D maybe I can assist you.Linda


----------



## AsktheAges

LNAPE said:


> If you want to let me know what you have been doing and if you take any other meds and over the counter stuff and did you have the right form of calcium which is calcium carbonate 600mg with vitamin D maybe I can assist you.Linda


Yes, I actually listed the ingredients and double-checked with you that it was the right form of calcium when I started taking it. I took half a table three times a day, once with each meal. I also take Buspar for anxiety. The bottle ran out last week. I have not replaced it because I did not see the difference. At first, I thought there might have been one. In the past month, however, my symptoms have been as bad as ever. (Less bad than when I was actually taking SSRIs but bad.)


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> Yes, I actually listed the ingredients and double-checked with you that it was the right form of calcium when I started taking it. I took half a table three times a day, once with each meal. I also take Buspar for anxiety. The bottle ran out last week. I have not replaced it because I did not see the difference. At first, I thought there might have been one. In the past month, however, my symptoms have been as bad as ever. (Less bad than when I was actually taking SSRIs but bad.)


Did you increase the dose of calcium to a full tablet with your meals 3 times a day.You can email me direct if you [email protected]


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAgesSide effects of Buspar: Motor tension: shakiness, jitteriness, jumpiness, trembling, tension, muscle aches, fatigability, inability to relax, eyelid twitch, furrowed brow, strained face, fidgeting, restlessness, easy startle. Autonomic hyperactivity: sweating, heart pounding or racing, cold, clammy hands, dry mouth, dizziness, lightheadedness, paresthesias (tingling in hands or feet), upset stomach, hot or cold spells, frequent urination, diarrhea, discomfort in the pit of the stomach, lump in the throat, flushing, pallor, high resting pulse and respiration rate. Apprehensive expectation: anxiety, worry, fear, rumination, and anticipation of misfortune to self or others. Vigilance and scanning: hyperattentiveness resulting in distractibility, difficulty in concentrating, insomnia, feeling "on edge," irritability, impatience.


----------



## AsktheAges

LNAPE said:


> Did you increase the dose of calcium to a full tablet with your meals 3 times a day.


No. Was I supposed to?


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> No. Was I supposed to?


After the first 3 days of adjusting to taking the calcium you should have increased to a full tablet with each meal 3 times a day. If you have morning trouble you can skip the dinner dose and take the third tablet at bedtime with a small snack and this helps in the morning. It would be good too if you could stop the Buspar it has some bad side effects buy check with your doctor about that. Do not take any other vitamins either.Linda


----------



## AsktheAges

I'll give it another try. I was taking Vitamin B too.I started reducing my Buspar slightly. I think my anxiety got worse, which actually might have made the IBS worse, so I increased the dosage again.


----------



## matt1234

Hi everyone,Hope you can help!!I currently have at home Calcium Citrate and D3 tablets, acidophilis tablets and psyllium husks.I know I take the Psyllium husks 30 mins before a meal and the acidophilis during the meal, when should I take the Calcium citrate and D3?? its all very confusing!Thanks in advanceMatt


----------



## LNAPE

matt1234 said:


> Hi everyone,Hope you can help!!I currently have at home Calcium Citrate and D3 tablets, acidophilis tablets and psyllium husks.I know I take the Psyllium husks 30 mins before a meal and the acidophilis during the meal, when should I take the Calcium citrate and D3?? its all very confusing!Thanks in advanceMatt


I don't think you have the right form of calcium. You need calcium carbonate with vitamin d. You said you have calcium citrate. You also need to stop all other suplements to see if the calcium can work on its own without the side effects of other meds.Linda


----------



## matt1234

Hi Linda,Thanks for the quick response, looking at the ingredients I have calcium Carbonate and D3, what dosage should I start with, I had pne full one after lunch so far?ThanksMatt


----------



## AsktheAges

Hi LindaI got Life brand (generic Caltrate) Calcium Carbonate with Vitamin D: 600 mg of elemental calcium (calcium carbonate) + 400 IU Vitamin D. They also had the variety with Vitamin D + minerals, which is the same thing but with some added minerals. I notice that in the OP, you say to get the type with vitamin D + minerals. How important are the minerals? Should I return the one that I bought?Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> Hi LindaI got Life brand (generic Caltrate) Calcium Carbonate with Vitamin D: 600 mg of elemental calcium (calcium carbonate) + 400 IU Vitamin D. They also had the variety with Vitamin D + minerals, which is the same thing but with some added minerals. I notice that in the OP, you say to get the type with vitamin D + minerals. How important are the minerals? Should I return the one that I bought?Thanks.


You have the right one to start. If it makes you too constipated then switching to the one with the added minerals can help because it has 50 mg of magnesium. So give it a try and see how you do and let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## matt1234

Hi Linda,I have been taking the 1/2 tablets for 3 days now. I feel I am seeing improvements. Would it matter if the tablets were not taken with a meal, but at 3 times as day?Thanks what you are doing helping everyone is really inspirational.Matt


----------



## LNAPE

matt1234 said:


> Hi Linda,I have been taking the 1/2 tablets for 3 days now. I feel I am seeing improvements. Would it matter if the tablets were not taken with a meal, but at 3 times as day?Thanks what you are doing helping everyone is really inspirational.Matt


You can try but you most likely will get a stomach ache or indigestion. If you move to a full tablet this is more likely to happen. You do not have to eat a full meal just a small snack will do. It is trial and error to see what works for you so try if you like but look for the stomach ache and if it happens you will know why.Linda


----------



## matt1234

I have just had a bit of a panic because I have noticed my calcium pills have magnesium stearate in, please see link below can you confirm mt tablets are ok for IBS-D;http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=433&cid=8&sid=0ThanksMatt


----------



## LNAPE

matt1234 said:


> I have just had a bit of a panic because I have noticed my calcium pills have magnesium stearate in, please see link below can you confirm mt tablets are ok for IBS-D;http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=433&cid=8&sid=0ThanksMatt


Those are fine the magnesium is not a measureable amount and what is there is use in puting most pills toghther so you are fine.Linda


----------



## matt1234

Thanks for all your help Linda, this will be 3rd day on half tablets and I really am deeling a massive change, the urgency to go in the morning has gone and my stools are definatley a bit more formed if it can make changes like this in a few days, I am really looking forward to seeing ehat happens in a few weeks!! Your are a great person Linda, who would have thought something so simple as Calcium could make so much difference.ThanksMatt


----------



## LNAPE

matt1234 said:


> Thanks for all your help Linda, this will be 3rd day on half tablets and I really am deeling a massive change, the urgency to go in the morning has gone and my stools are definatley a bit more formed if it can make changes like this in a few days, I am really looking forward to seeing ehat happens in a few weeks!! Your are a great person Linda, who would have thought something so simple as Calcium could make so much difference.ThanksMatt


This is great news. I still think this is all it took to relieve this condition for me also. Just stay consistent with the calcium and it is not a cure only a control that you must take every day. Some adjustments in dose may be necessary over time and you will have to see how you are to determine this. Try not to take anything else you do not have to have bcause you will always get side effects that may interfer with your success. From time to time you may have an episode but so do normal people but it is usually short lived. Spread the word to anyone who may be suffering.Linda


----------



## matt1234

Thanks Linda, its all very positive, but just had a decent bowel movement but it was slightly paler in color to the one I had this morning, could the change in color be due to calcium getting into my system?ThanksMatt


----------



## LNAPE

matt1234 said:


> Thanks Linda, its all very positive, but just had a decent bowel movement but it was slightly paler in color to the one I had this morning, could the change in color be due to calcium getting into my system?ThanksMatt


For me if the color becomes lighter I seem to have too much bile and it means I need a dose of calcium to soak it up and then the color becomes darker again without getting a case of diarrhea.That is just me. You need to see for yorself if it has been a while between doses of calcium if it becomes lighter in color.Linda


----------



## back2normal

I just started the 1/2 dose with meals. (My IBS is D ~ once per week. My persistent, daily problem is bloating/gas. The real issue is that they both 'feel' similar, and I have lost confidence in my body.) I noticed that after 2 days, the evening gas/bloating episodes are worse than ever. Is this the CaCO3? Suggestions?


----------



## BLCCHI

Hi Linda and others,A brief description of my issues: I am 23. I developed ibs-d sometime during high school. It's gotten worse since. My freshman year of college I went to see a GI. He did a food allergy test, took stool samples and confirmed my ibs. He told me to take imodium, prescribed me levsin which didnt do much, and later perscribed Elavil (I never ended up taking this because of other risks and didnt want to end up on anti depessants/anxiety meds permanently.) For years i have been taking 4 benefiber tablets in the morning and imodium almost constantly when I eat. I wouldnt leave me house if i didnt have it. Its my only savior. I usually take it before i eat, this dose can range from 4-11 tablets or even additonal if i still end up with D. I usually dont have D in the morning like many (unless I drink alcohol the night before). Mine is usually always after dinner (and very urgent even tho I always take imodium before I eat) and occasionally after lunch ay work(soo embarassing!)My current situation- I ran out of benefiber and cant find it anywhere. Apparently the plants closed (temporality?) and there's a shortage. I purchased Citrucel after some research. This is not cutting it, my stomach is worse than ever with the reccomended dosages. Benefiber mad my stomach feel stronger and stable. Metamucil doesnt work for me either. Im using this situation to try to expplore new options and came across this calcium thread.Yesterday i purchased Caltrate 600+ plus minerals as suggested. I took half of one with my small dinner. This morning i took another half as soon as i woke up with the Citrucel. I ate a muffin when i go to work and had horrible D. After that i took 5 immodiums and a whole caltrate. I have since taken more imodium as well and am still sitting at work miserably. I know it hasnt been long at all on the Caltrate but am wonderig if i should get the kind with out magnesium? This one has 50mg idk if that makes much of a difference.I welcome any advice!! i had big plans for this weekend and dont want to cancel them because of stomach issues! Also does anyone reccommend a good fiber? Thanks!


----------



## matt1234

Hi everyone, just a quick update I have been on the calcium tablets for 5 days now, moved on to 3 full ones yesterday, they have made such a difference they are amazing!Having read the article about calcium and heart attacks I am now slightly concerned, is the amount from 3 tablets with meals a day going to cause me an issue? I really don't want to give then up they have been like a miracle cure for me!Thanks matt


----------



## leebe20

Although i would rather take calcium then Imodium.... unfortunately calcium doesn't work for me in fact calcium makes me worse and gives me light colored D. My doctor said there wasn't any real evidence to suggest how or if its effective for IBS and that long term use could cause an increased risk of heart problems, although he did say calcium can work well with acid problems in the stomach and that it does cause constipation in high doses. So i'm somewhat confused as to if i want to continue my trial of calcium, My GI has also worried me by telling me that he has had a few patients who had developed Kidney problems and thyroid disorders as a result of taking calcium daily for many years, But said i should only take 500 mg a day with at least 400 IU of vitamin D to help in absorption of calcium, which may help decrease the risk of kidney problems. Elavil is helping me however in a low dose of 20mg I no longer have pains or D as much...but side effects of drowsiness is annoying. I have read calcium has helped a lot of people now I'm just wondering if I'm taking enough (600mg)??? as I'm concerned with what my doctor has told me and GI I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## LNAPE

leebe20,The calcium has not been scientifically proven to help diarrhea because there is no money in it because you don't need a doctor prescription to get it. They would like you to take the drugs that keep you coming back to them and making money for the drug companies. You in no way are taking too much calcium at 3 full pills a day you are getting 1800 mg and that is a safe dose if you process calcium normally. Ask to have the calcium level check the next blood test you have. Most kidney stones are calcium oxliate and taking calcium helps the body get rid of the oxilates and thus help in preventing kidney stones as found out in the mid nineties.It is a decision you need to make four your self. All I know is it does help and I have been doing it for 14 years after suffering for 23 and I have a much better life now I don't think I could give it up.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

matt1234,On day you hear one things is a problem and the next it is not. All I know is when I have my blood test I am always within a normal range of calcium level so testing a few people in the last study is not enough for me to give it up. Make your own choice.Linda


----------



## leebe20

LNAPE said:


> leebe20,The calcium has not been scientifically proven to help diarrhea because there is no money in it because you don't need a doctor prescription to get it. They would like you to take the drugs that keep you coming back to them and making money for the drug companies. You in no way are taking too much calcium at 3 full pills a day you are getting 1800 mg and that is a safe dose if you process calcium normally. Ask to have the calcium level check the next blood test you have. Most kidney stones are calcium oxliate and taking calcium helps the body get rid of the oxilates and thus help in preventing kidney stones as found out in the mid nineties.It is a decision you need to make four your self. All I know is it does help and I have been doing it for 14 years after suffering for 23 and I have a much better life now I don't think I could give it up.Linda


 Well iv decided to stick with it for now, Only a small minority probably have kidney problems I'm guessing and they probably already have kidney issues. I hate the fact drug company's only care about money these days. Thanks for your help


----------



## AsktheAges

I've been taking a whole tablet 3x a day for a week or two now with no improvement in my symptoms. In fact, things have been worse. How soon should one expect to see results? I don't think I can stop taking Buspar at this point.


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> I've been taking a whole tablet 3x a day for a week or two now with no improvement in my symptoms. In fact, things have been worse. How soon should one expect to see results? I don't think I can stop taking Buspar at this point.


Cann you give me a breakdown of what your day is like. What you are eating and how you are taking the calcium and have you stopped everything except the [email protected]


----------



## AsktheAges

LNAPE said:


> Cann you give me a breakdown of what your day is like. What you are eating and how you are taking the calcium and have you stopped everything except the [email protected]


I'm not taking any other medication.Today:breakfast: Kashi GoLean with skim milk; fried egg on whole wheat bread with lettuce, tomato, and mozzarella. One tablet of calcium with water.lunch: beef stew with parboiled rice. Again, one tablet of calcium with water.after an attack: a slice of toast with peanut butter and strawberry jamafter going to the gym: half a serving of North Coast Naturals whey protein powder with skim milk and water; one tablet of calciumdinner: 12" ham on Italian from Subwaya cupcake during a meeting I attended tonight


----------



## AsktheAges

Oh, I also take a generic diarrhoea relief tablet (same formula as Immodium).


----------



## AsktheAges

About to have some rice and cottage cheese now (after yet another attack).


----------



## LNAPE

AsktheAges said:


> I'm not taking any other medication.Today:breakfast: Kashi GoLean with skim milk; fried egg on whole wheat bread with lettuce, tomato, and mozzarella. One tablet of calcium with water.lunch: beef stew with parboiled rice. Again, one tablet of calcium with water.after an attack: a slice of toast with peanut butter and strawberry jamafter going to the gym: half a serving of North Coast Naturals whey protein powder with skim milk and water; one tablet of calciumdinner: 12" ham on Italian from Subwaya cupcake during a meeting I attended tonight


The kashi go lean may have lots of fiber and may cause you to go a lot more. A fried egg may also be a problem with the over easy Try scrambeled for now instead. A small piece of lettuce may be okay but do nt eat a salad expecially out. The tomato has acid and can also irritate things for now. You will be able to eat this once things settle down and begin to heal inside. Mozzarella okay beef stew rice okay toast peanut butter and jam okay the protein powder will send my hubby to the bathroom almost as soon as he drinks it but it is a one time episode. Ham okay cupcake okay. I hope this helps.Linda


----------



## jmc09

I dont want to be a party pooper but i think that calcium doesnt work for everybody so some of us just have to look for other alternatives.


----------



## matt1234

I have been taking the supplimet for 4 weeks now along with my physilium husks. On saturday I stopped the husks as I thought they were making me go to the toilet more. I appreciate it will take a while for Physillium to get out of my system.I take 3 calcium tablets with each of my meals, is it best to have it before, during or after meal to get best results?ThanksMatt


----------



## LNAPE

matt1234 said:


> I have been taking the supplimet for 4 weeks now along with my physilium husks. On saturday I stopped the husks as I thought they were making me go to the toilet more. I appreciate it will take a while for Physillium to get out of my system.I take 3 calcium tablets with each of my meals, is it best to have it before, during or after meal to get best results?ThanksMatt


I always take mine just as I sit down to eat so it is the first bite. But it is the one you have taken previously that is most likely working on you since it has had time to be in the system soaking up excess bile and so forth that helpsThat is why you need to be consistent.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic,Doctors and drug companies can not make any money off of something you can get on your own. And they can only prescribe that have ben proven to work for certain things but I don't let that bother me I know it works for a lot of us.I would not eat lettuce for now do not take any other vitamins and limit acid foods and drinks for now. Start with 1/2 pill with your 3 daily meals for the first 3 days then adjust dose let me know how you are.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> Ok thanks i'll give it a 2 or 3 week trail and if it doesn't work i'll let ya know. I don't know if mine is ibs or bile salt diarrhea because i don't fit in the typical ibs symptoms but what do i know lol. I don't get pain like they all talk about or bloating mines just urgency not even with diarrhea with any stool its just i have to be by a toilet fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My doctor said its ibs waiting to see the GI. Does bile salt diarrhea cause urgency still? I got it 2/3months after having my gallbladder out. My other doctor put me on these fibre pills and my doctor said he shouldn't have ever since then ive had D!! Its a strange one why i don't get pains like everyone talks about maybe i am just lucky its the urgency that i can't stand will this calcium help with that or not? Thanks


If you have just recently had your gall bladder removed after surgery you were on pain pills that help to bind things up. Then it takes a bit of time for the bile to irritate the stomach and intestines and that is when the pain comes. When you first start the calcium you do get some gas and indigestion you can take simethicone for that if you need too. The urgency comes because the stool is not firm and all the liquid bile just seems to flush it out too quickly. The calcium will firm things up and this should help with the urgency.Linda


----------



## Mr 100

lc, Glad you found lindas thread. I'm a little concerned that the chewable Calcium I think you said you had [on another thread] may not work as well as the Holland and Barret Calcium/Vit D3 600mg Tablet. They really are very cheap, just a few pounds, and from what I have read on here they are comparable to the brand often used in the US. If the chewable don't work, would you consider H&B? ps I don't work for them!All the best.


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> I went holland and barretts got a purple tub!! I said it can't have magnesium in... He said it doesn't!! Looked on the back it bloody does grrr and thats all they sell. Think i'll stick to the chewy ones from boots they seem to know what they are talking about abit more thanks tho.


Most pills have a small amount of magnesium used in compounding of the pill. If there is no measurment by it then you are find. If it has like 50mg like the ones here that one can be used if the ones without magnesium make you too constipated.Linda


----------



## Mr 100

hi lc, that'll be the Magnesium Stearate used in processing . It is contained in most tablets, capsule meds and supplements. It is very unlikely that this will affect the action of the Calcium. The Calcium tablets to avoid are those with Magnesium [Magnesium Oxide, in the case of H&B] as part of the active ingredients. [often added to balance out the constipating effect of the Calcium]We discussed this on here a few pages back. Look back if interested.So are the chewy ones from Boots working?


----------



## Mr 100

I use this one, contains Mg stearate, works a treat.http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=433&cid=8


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> Thanks everyone i just thought magnesium caused diarrhea so abit is ok? Yeh thats the ones mr 100 will start them today can i take 3 because it says dont take more then 2 will it do anything? Thanks


you need to break them in half and only take 1/2 tablet with you food 3 times a day. do not start with a whole ablet you need about 3 days to get used to taking them you may have some indigestion and gas at first. you can take simethicone for that if you need too.


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> Ive been on the chewy ones for 3 weeks tho? Just changed to tablet ones, So i thought 3 whole ones would be ok to start on? Oh is it not thanks.


You should be okay then but if you do get indigestion or gas you can cut back a bit for the first 3 days. Good Luck


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't changed my diet kept it the same just no lettuce. Ive been going 1 or 2 times a day formed yipee... Is this the calcium working? Oh am i jumping ahead and my ibs flare has just gone away? if i even have ibs was thinking more bile salts diarrhea i'll see tomoz when i see the GI!! Lol


This is what the calcium does. It is so great when it works. Lucky for you it is working. Of course your doctor will not agree because it has not been proven to be effective for diarrhea but it sure does work. If I stop the calcium the diarrhea will return in about 12 hours so if you think it has gone give it the test.Linda


----------



## hope4healing

Hey, this is my first post....I have IBS D, had for about 20 years now...but has got much worst in the past 3 years and now Im pretty much homebound. I had a hysterectomy leaving one ovary in aug 2011 due to lots of female issues. My doc perscribed Cholestyram 4gm due to research showing it was also helping IBS d patients. I was chicken to try it, but broke down and started it last Saturday. Well I stopped it Wednesday because i had bad attack on Tuesday. Actually had another today. Then I came across this topic about the calcium. My question is ....Can anyone tell me the difference between the calcium carbonate in tums verses calcium carbonate in the caltrate 600. I would perfer the cost of tums and the chewable option plus there is no magnesium in tums. I am on a perscription vit d due to a deficiency found in blood test so was curious if the tums would work the same in this program...Thanks so much for the help...I am so sorry there are so many of us suffering.....


----------



## LNAPE

hope4healing said:


> Hey, this is my first post....I have IBS D, had for about 20 years now...but has got much worst in the past 3 years and now Im pretty much homebound. I had a hysterectomy leaving one ovary in aug 2011 due to lots of female issues. My doc perscribed Cholestyram 4gm due to research showing it was also helping IBS d patients. I was chicken to try it, but broke down and started it last Saturday. Well I stopped it Wednesday because i had bad attack on Tuesday. Actually had another today. Then I came across this topic about the calcium. My question is ....Can anyone tell me the difference between the calcium carbonate in tums verses calcium carbonate in the caltrate 600. I would perfer the cost of tums and the chewable option plus there is no magnesium in tums. I am on a perscription vit d due to a deficiency found in blood test so was curious if the tums would work the same in this program...Thanks so much for the help...I am so sorry there are so many of us suffering.....


Tums are made to dissolve quickly to help with gas and indigestion after eating. So that is not the best thing to deal with the diarrhea. You can always try it but if that does not work for you then the calcium carbonate tablet.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Lancschic said:


> well so far so good only go about twice a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does give me some gas just waiting for that to pass... i did come off them at weekend to see if they was working and hell yes they must be it came back and was terrible! I am still not confident enough to go out yet walking without imodium i am hoping this will settle soon. People say they have flare ups well mine has been none stop for 5 months. Thanks again i hope i don't jinxs myself now and i hope they carry on working


Glad you are feeling better. The anxiety will get better for yo once you see you can make it to the bathroom in time and you feel more of a solid experience then before. Keep in touch and let us know if you need help.Linda


----------



## ANGEL-ROSE2012

Hi I've been reading this topic for some time now and I suffer with ibs, what I don't understand is what's wrong with using imodium rather than calcium? I hear u all say about calcium giving gas (well that's one of the things I'd prefer to avoid? Where as imdium controls the D, the amount of BM per day and gas - if you get the one with simethicone in? - just a question cus I'm always trying to find new things to help control this horrid thing we have been cursed with but from the things I've been reading on this topic this calcium thing doesn't initially sound great - I just wondered why not use imodiumn because I tend to use them when I feel anxiety to give me peace of mind. - Angel.


----------



## ANGEL-ROSE2012

Lancschic said:


> Hi imodium gives me stomach pains and bungs me up for that day then i go lots the next day, so it doesn't work for me anyway thats why i try other options.


. Thanks I was just interested as I am obsessed with imodiuim - would like to try other options but I give up quick, mine is more anxiety based I suffer really bad with that which causes ibs-d or just the need for BM - all of it really gets me down. I'd feel I'd need a couple of weeks off work to try this calcium malarky cus I get embarrased at the thought of gas in public - anxiety again!!! Hope the calcium thing works for u all tho


----------



## Sharye

cookies4marilyn said:


> Linda - This is for those who keep asking about the calcium, I have brought up your original post - if there is anything you want to update or change, then just post this entry and cut and paste it into the reply, and I will remove this section - I am going give this topic link to those who inquire. If you want to make a new thread yourself - please feel free and I can delete this one - I am wondering, since we have so many inquiries about the calcium - would you or the folks here like me to make this a featured thread at the top? Just let me know! ~ Marilyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================This is what has helped me for more than 7 years (since 1998) with almost daily attacks of urgent DIARRHEA. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from DIARRHEACalcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a regular basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with DIARRHEA and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with DIARRHEA only causing more in most cases. So do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly.The most success has come for using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the pharmacist to see it taking calcium will interfere with you other medications and how you might take them.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the DIARRHEA attacks without making you constipated. Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of DIARRHEA. Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found.I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the DIARRHEA does not come back if I miss taking it I get DIARRHEA.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During the process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and DIARRHEA. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more DIARRHEA. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss. I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin d and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99.Let me know if you need more help.You won't be sorry if you try it. I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just cut the dose.It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand. Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IUCalcium 500 or 600 MG ( This should be calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your DIARRHEA then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated the cut back on the dose. It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain DIARRHEA free. No cramps, bloating or DIARRHEA.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.It is worth a try.Take Care,Linda edited to change years of success!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================


----------



## Sharye

I read the blog on using calcium to help IBS and immediately went out and got some. I've been using the calcium for almost 3 weeks and have been doing much better. I had a tough weekend with stress and diet and my stomach slightly acted up this morning. I am hoping it's just a temporary setback. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## LNAPE

Sharye said:


> I read the blog on using calcium to help IBS and immediately went out and got some. I've been using the calcium for almost 3 weeks and have been doing much better. I had a tough weekend with stress and diet and my stomach slightly acted up this morning. I am hoping it's just a temporary setback. Thank you for the tip.


I am here if you need any help. Just post or email me if you like.Linda


----------



## JulieJ226

Hey Linda! This is my first post. I was unable to make it to work today so I've spent my day trying to find out what to do next for my severe IBS-D.I was diagnosed a couple years ago. After seeing 5 different doctors, finally a GI doctor did tests, and eventually got me on Lotrinex. That became less effective last winter, so on top of the Lotrinex, the doctor added Entocort EC. I don't like being dependent on medicine, but I especially don't like being dependent on a corticosteroid! Now the combination of the two doesn't seem to be working anymore because the last two weeks have been miserable.When I was diagnosed, I had been let go so long (doctors kept telling me that it was no problem that I was taking 5 - 6 Immodium every day) that I was down to 107 lbs and had several vitamin & mineral deficiencies. Therefore, I was told that I should take vitamins and Caltrate (because it didn't have to be taken with food). Imagine my horror as I read these posts and learned that the vitamins and minerals could actually be contributing to the D. I am now tested for vitamin levels through bloodwork, and my levels are back to normal.Right now, I'm taking the 1 mg of Lotrinex twice a day, and 9 mg of Entocort once a day. I would like to try taking the calcium. I have removed the Caltrate and multi vitamins from my pill box already. I have gotten the Caltrate plus D and have cut some in half so I'm ready to go for my first 3 days. I think I will continue with the Lotrinex maybe once a day here in the beginning, and see how that goes. Hopefully I can elimiate the Lotrinex too. My question is: What do you suggest that I do with the Entocort. The doctor has told me that I can cut it back if I'm doing ok. Would you suggest stopping it altogether? Or do I continue taking as I start taking the Caltrate?Thanks so much for your post! When the prescriptions weren't being effective, I was thinking that there wasn't any hope - that I was going to go back to being home-bound as I was a couple years ago. Thanks for giving me hope again!Julie


----------



## JulieJ226

Oops - in my prior post, it should've been that I was told to take Citrical as my calcium suppliment - because it doesn't have to be taken with food. I guess I should proof read before actually posting.







Julie


----------



## LNAPE

[quote name='JulieJ226' timestamp='1343248490' post='871911']Hey Linda! This is my first post. I was unable to make it to work today so I've spent my day trying to find out what to do next for my severe IBS-D.I was diagnosed a couple years ago. After seeing 5 different doctors, finally a GI doctor did tests, and eventually got me on Lotrinex. That became less effective last winter, so on top of the Lotrinex, the doctor added Entocort EC. I don't like being dependent on medicine, but I especially don't like being dependent on a corticosteroid! Now the combination of the two doesn't seem to be working anymore because the last two weeks have been miserable.When I was diagnosed, I had been let go so long (doctors kept telling me that it was no problem that I was taking 5 - 6 Immodium every day) that I was down to 107 lbs and had several vitamin & mineral deficiencies. Therefore, I was told that I should take vitamins and Caltrate (because it didn't have to be taken with food). Imagine my horror as I read these posts and learned that the vitamins and minerals could actually be contributing to the D. I am now tested for vitamin levels through bloodwork, and my levels are back to normal.Right now, I'm taking the 1 mg of Lotrinex twice a day, and 9 mg of Entocort once a day. I would like to try taking the calcium. I have removed the Caltrate and multi vitamins from my pill box already. I have gotten the Caltrate plus D and have cut some in half so I'm ready to go for my first 3 days. I think I will continue with the Lotrinex maybe once a day here in the beginning, and see how that goes. Hopefully I can elimiate the Lotrinex too. My question is: What do you suggest that I do with the Entocort. The doctor has told me that I can cut it back if I'm doing ok. Would you suggest stopping it altogether? Or do I continue taking as I start taking the Caltrate?Thanks so much for your post! When the prescriptions weren't being effective, I was thinking that there wasn't any hope - that I was going to go back to being home-bound as I was a couple years ago. Thanks for giving me hope again!Julie[/qFirst let me say I am no doctor on found something to help me and many others by accident. But as you can see many are being helped. It is better to stop all things you can and that is up to you but you are here looking for something to help so what you have is not working. Do you still have the gall bladder. And do you have pain and burning when you have diarrhea attacks. Start with 1/2 tablet of the Caltrate with vitamin D only and do not take other vitamins and stop everything you feel comfortable doing. Give it 3 days to adjust and expect maybe some gas or indigestion. Simethicone is good for that if you have it. Then adjust after the 3 day as to what is happening. Do not eat lettuce or too much acid foods or drinks for now.Let me know if I can help. Linda


----------



## JulieJ226

Linda - I do still have a gall bladder. The problems I have are urgency & frequency - my max times in a day is 20. At that rate, you don't get anything else done. I do have a lot of gut rumbling, and sometimes it's painful. So far today, I have not had any kind of gut pain, so that's a real plus!I started my half Caltrate plus D tablets last night with supper. I discontinued all the vitamins this morning, but still took the Lotrinex & steroid today so I could work. So far, so good. Tomorrow I plan on backing off on the steroid - maybe take 1 capsule instead of 3, and still take Lotrinex, while continuing the half tabs of the Caltrate. Then this weekend when I don't have to work, I will try backing off more. That's my plan of attack!My doctor knows that I hate the meds, and he has told me that I can always lower them as needed. With Lotrinex, I have to be very aware and lower it when necessary. It's in the contract that I had to sign to get the original prescription - which was very scary that I had to sign a contract. It did work for a while, but doesn't seem to be as effective now. If it's not controlling it enough, then I feel that I need to explore some other options because I don't want to get back to where I was a couple years ago - I was completely home bound.Thanks for the sharing your information! I'll keep you posted.Julie


----------



## Jed

Holland and Barratt Calcium Magnesium and ZincHi allJust read the first few posts om this thread. Mentioned the Calcium tablets to my wife and she happened to have some in the cupboard:They are a bone density supplement:250 tablets in the bottle. Each tab is:Calcium 333.3mgMagnesium 133.3mgZinc 8.3mgThere is no mention of Boron, Manganese or Vitamin D.I may as well give it a try; had an awful day yesterday with D and leaky gas. Can't stand it any more.Will write back soon and report. If they don't work I'll try the recommended type with higher Calcium RDA.


----------



## Danb159

Hi to everyone on this thread. I have been reading the posts for a few months but only just signed up, For anyone taking calcium in the UK or directly for Linda, http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=161&prodid=433I found these tablets, will they work? Ate they suitable for IBS-D. I'm going on holiday in 4 days and have done nothing but worry and stock up on Imodium. Please get back to me ASAP so I can buy and try. Thanks, Dan


----------



## callil

HiJust bought in Holland and Barrett Calcium 600mgs with Vitamin D is this the right tablet?


----------



## Danb159

callil said:


> HiJust bought in Holland and Barrett Calcium 600mgs with Vitamin D is this the right tablet?


Hi callil, these are the same ones i've just bought. Starting them tonight, let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Jed

Jed said:


> Holland and Barratt Calcium Magnesium and ZincHi allJust read the first few posts om this thread. Mentioned the Calcium tablets to my wife and she happened to have some in the cupboard:They are a bone density supplement:250 tablets in the bottle. Each tab is:Calcium 333.3mgMagnesium 133.3mgZinc 8.3mgThere is no mention of Boron, Manganese or Vitamin D.I may as well give it a try; had an awful day yesterday with D and leaky gas. Can't stand it any more.Will write back soon and report. If they don't work I'll try the recommended type with higher Calcium RDA.


These tablets did not work.However I now have a small bottle of 6oomg tablets from Holland and Barratt and they work just fine.I feel less urgent to visit the toilet in the morning and also the stools are more solid so it is easier to get clean.Just slightly concerned about over dosing on Calcium Carbonate so I'm only taking one tablet in the evening before bed. It seems to be enough.Well done for finding the solution


----------



## LNAPE

Jed said:


> These tablets did not work.However I now have a small bottle of 6oomg tablets from Holland and Barratt and they work just fine.I feel less urgent to visit the toilet in the morning and also the stools are more solid so it is easier to get clean.Just slightly concerned about over dosing on Calcium Carbonate so I'm only taking one tablet in the evening before bed. It seems to be enough.Well done for finding the solution


The calcium with the 133 magnesium is not the right one to take. I understand you it made you sick and the magnesium does cause more diarrhea. The one you need is just vitamin d and calcium carbonate. Linda


----------



## lili32

One. Whether the Solgar Calcium citrate is recommended, if not, why?2. Whether calcium handling a rebound if you stop?Thank you


----------



## LNAPE

lili32 said:


> One. Whether the Solgar Calcium citrate is recommended, if not, why?2. Whether calcium handling a rebound if you stop?Thank you


You should not use the citrate form of calcium. You need the carbonate form with Vitamin D only to start. It does not cure you it onl controls the diarrhea by taking it every day.Linda


----------



## purpleclouds

anybody want to talk, i'm new to this


----------



## purpleclouds

Lancschic said:


> Hi imodium gives me stomach pains and bungs me up for that day then i go lots the next day, so it doesn't work for me anyway thats why i try other options.


I have never tried any kind of pills to help me with my IBS, i just deal with it day to day but it effected me with my college because some days it would be so bad i couldnt go into college, im now scared looking for a job that my IBS isnt going to allow me to live a full life, it keeps me in my home because i am so scared to go out and get cramps, IBS is kind of ruining my life and i dont know what to do about it, i am only 18 years old and i really do not want to put up with it for the rest of my life, its horrible


----------



## LNAPE

purpleclouds said:


> I have never tried any kind of pills to help me with my IBS, i just deal with it day to day but it effected me with my college because some days it would be so bad i couldnt go into college, im now scared looking for a job that my IBS isnt going to allow me to live a full life, it keeps me in my home because i am so scared to go out and get cramps, IBS is kind of ruining my life and i dont know what to do about it, i am only 18 years old and i really do not want to put up with it for the rest of my life, its horrible


Yes the immodium can help for a bit but then you get that rebound effect and have an attack. You may want to try the calcium carbonate with vitamin d to help you control the diarrhea. The info is pinned to the top of this section and you will see it has helped others.Linda


----------



## seljo

HelloIs this calcium ok to buy?calcium


----------



## LNAPE

seljo said:


> HelloIs this calcium ok to buy?calcium


Yes this is the right one to take. Start slow with 1/2 tab with food 3 times a day.


----------



## seljo

Thx


----------



## Mcflurry

Hi LindaAre these the correct tablets?eBayI noticed you mentioned 40mg of Magnesium to be the maximum safe amount but these tablets seem to have 50mg. Do you think they will still be ok?Also sorry to ask but would these tablets be any good or are the ones above the best to go for?ChemistThanks


----------



## kitkatkelly

Hello everyone,I've been using this calcium therapy for a few years now and I finally made an account to add my thanks, share my experiences, and ask a couple questions.So first of all, THANK YOU. You've given me my life back when I was ready to give up completely. I've seen several doctors and gastroenterologists and no one was able to help in the slightest. I don't understand why experts don't recommend calcium for IBS-D -- maybe they don't really believe it works? Anyway, here are a few things I've learned about taking calcium:- FREQUENCY is better than QUANTITY: I thought I had to take 3 per day, but really I only need 2, they just have to be spaced apart throughout the day, e.g. one with lunch and one with dinner rather than 2 with dinner. Figuring this out was a breakthrough for me, and also saves me money!- any type of calcium works for me, as long as it doesn't have magnesium. Any brand, any formulation, any consistency. Which brings me to my question:I'm looking for a chewable calcium with a tolerable taste. Not the "chewable" type that you bite apart that tastes like chalk, but the soft flavoured type. I have a hard time swallowing pills, so I used to take the chocolate-flavoured softchews. All brands work and they all taste about the same, so sickeningly sweet that I now feel nauseated after taking it. I found Truly (Zellers store brand) chewable calcium, which comes in a big clear plastic jar and looks like orange and pink marshmallows. These are great, but Zellers is now out of business, so there goes my supply. Does anyone know if these would still be available somewhere, or a similar product? I was looking at this kind: http://well.ca/products/calcia-calcium_11826.html, but the store says they do contain magnesium, not sure how much though.EDIT: I couldn't find the Truly brand online, but I just found these which look almost identical and don't appear to have magnesium: http://www.vitacost.com/nutrition-now-calcium-adult-gummy-vitamins?bv=product-_-4595-_-RLP-_-67117-_-productname_link&pd_section=pr#productReviews


----------



## LNAPE

Mcflurry said:


> Hi LindaAre these the correct tablets?eBayI noticed you mentioned 40mg of Magnesium to be the maximum safe amount but these tablets seem to have 50mg. Do you think they will still be ok?Also sorry to ask but would these tablets be any good or are the ones above the best to go for?ChemistThanks


You may want to start with the one in the pink bottle that just has calcium carbonate and vitamin d and if you get constipated with that one then use the one you have listed. The 50% magnesium can be okay but if you take them too close together you can get diarrhea because of the magnesium. So go with the pink bottle to start.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

kitkatkelly said:


> Hello everyone,I've been using this calcium therapy for a few years now and I finally made an account to add my thanks, share my experiences, and ask a couple questions.So first of all, THANK YOU. You've given me my life back when I was ready to give up completely. I've seen several doctors and gastroenterologists and no one was able to help in the slightest. I don't understand why experts don't recommend calcium for IBS-D -- maybe they don't really believe it works? Anyway, here are a few things I've learned about taking calcium:- FREQUENCY is better than QUANTITY: I thought I had to take 3 per day, but really I only need 2, they just have to be spaced apart throughout the day, e.g. one with lunch and one with dinner rather than 2 with dinner. Figuring this out was a breakthrough for me, and also saves me money!- any type of calcium works for me, as long as it doesn't have magnesium. Any brand, any formulation, any consistency. Which brings me to my question:I'm looking for a chewable calcium with a tolerable taste. Not the "chewable" type that you bite apart that tastes like chalk, but the soft flavoured type. I have a hard time swallowing pills, so I used to take the chocolate-flavoured softchews. All brands work and they all taste about the same, so sickeningly sweet that I now feel nauseated after taking it. I found Truly (Zellers store brand) chewable calcium, which comes in a big clear plastic jar and looks like orange and pink marshmallows. These are great, but Zellers is now out of business, so there goes my supply. Does anyone know if these would still be available somewhere, or a similar product? I was looking at this kind: http://well.ca/products/calcia-calcium_11826.html, but the store says they do contain magnesium, not sure how much though.EDIT: I couldn't find the Truly brand online, but I just found these which look almost identical and don't appear to have magnesium: http://www.vitacost.com/nutrition-now-calcium-adult-gummy-vitamins?bv=product-_-4595-_-RLP-_-67117-_-productname_link&pd_section=pr#productReviews


Doctors can not recommend calcium for diarrhea because it has not been proven to work and no one will spend the money because you do not need a prescription and it is very cheap to buy. NO money in it for them.Do not take 2 tablets at one time your body can only process 500 mg at once so you need one or 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day.Yes it may only take 2 a day or even one what ever you figure out that works for you.I Don't know what brand you can take but it needs to be calcium carbonate and vitamin d.Linda


----------



## Mcflurry

LNAPE said:


> You may want to start with the one in the pink bottle that just has calcium carbonate and vitamin d and if you get constipated with that one then use the one you have listed. The 50% magnesium can be okay but if you take them too close together you can get diarrhea because of the magnesium. So go with the pink bottle to start.Linda


Hi LindaThank you for the info I really appreciate it. I have been taking the Caltrate plus with the magnesium with interesting results. I havnt had any bad loose bm's since taking them at three a day one at breakfast lunch and dinner, but I am still having between 1-4 bm's a day. I think I'll pick up some without the magnesium and switch over to those and see what happens.


----------



## LNAPE

[quote name='Mcflurry' timestamp='1347580837' post='875676']Hi LindaThank you for the info I really appreciate it. I have been taking the Caltrate plus with the magnesium with interesting results. I havnt had any bad loose bm's since taking them at three a day one at breakfast lunch and dinner, but I am still having between 1-4 bm's a day. I think I'll pick up some without the magnesium and switch over to those and see what happens. Good Idea


----------



## glowstars2012

Hello,I only came across the site yesterday and a member advised me to come here. As i live in the UK i have found calcium would these be the correct ones? Also while taking them is it best to stick to "safe" foods?


----------



## Mcflurry

glowstars2012 said:


> Hello,I only came across the site yesterday and a member advised me to come here. As i live in the UK i have found calcium would these be the correct ones? Also while taking them is it best to stick to "safe" foods?


I don't really know much about what the ingredients should be but in the ones I have just bought all that there is in them is 600mg Calcium with Vitamin D. The ones in your post seem to have a lot of other ingredients in them. But like I said I could be completely wrong and they could do the job perfectly. Theres no magnesium listed so thats good


----------



## glowstars2012

Would it be best to ask at the counter? there is Magnesium Stearate listed would that be safe? sorry for all the questions, i do appreciate all help


----------



## Mcflurry

glowstars2012 said:


> Would it be best to ask at the counter? there is Magnesium Stearate listed would that be safe? sorry for all the questions, i do appreciate all help


Yeah I would ask at the counter but If you can find the brand caltrate that would be good, those are the ones I buy, you can definitely buy them on eBay if you can't find them in stores.Hopefully Linda is reading your questions and will get back to you with way more definite answers than me.


----------



## glowstars2012

Thank you for your help


----------



## Mcflurry

glowstars2012 said:


> Thank you for your help


No problem at all. Here's a link to the ones I've just bought from a chemist but these ones are on eBay, I'm sure you'll be able to find the same kind nearer you in a chemist somewhere. eBay


----------



## LNAPE

glowstars2012 said:


> Hello,I only came across the site yesterday and a member advised me to come here. As i live in the UK i have found calcium would these be the correct ones? Also while taking them is it best to stick to "safe" foods?


I am not sure about the vitamin k but from what I know it should be okay. You want calcium carbonate with vitamin d not any other from of calcium. Holland and Barretts may be the place many get them from in the UK.Linda


----------



## Goldfinch

I'm new here, so hello and thanks in advance for the reply. I developed post infectious IBS-D a month ago after a severe stomach flu. Can you clarify for me why Carbonate is recommended rather than Citrate? I have two issues.One: I need the maximum calcium absorption I can get, since I am 64 and require about 1200 to 1500 mg per day and don't eat much dairy, partly to lower my cholesterol, but now because I am trying to determine whether dairy is problematic for me. Two: I am on a relatively low acid diet for another condition, and my understanding is that with carbonate you get the best absorption by taking it with citrus juice, which I can't do. I currently take Citrical plus D.


----------



## glowstars2012

hey i had a look on the holland site calcium would these be appropriate


----------



## LNAPE

Goldfinch said:


> I'm new here, so hello and thanks in advance for the reply. I developed post infectious IBS-D a month ago after a severe stomach flu. Can you clarify for me why Carbonate is recommended rather than Citrate? I have two issues.One: I need the maximum calcium absorption I can get, since I am 64 and require about 1200 to 1500 mg per day and don't eat much dairy, partly to lower my cholesterol, but now because I am trying to determine whether dairy is problematic for me. Two: I am on a relatively low acid diet for another condition, and my understanding is that with carbonate you get the best absorption by taking it with citrus juice, which I can't do. I currently take Citrical plus D.


it needs to be calcium carbonate and if you take three a day that is 1800 mg. you can get messed up too if you have been on anti biotics.Linda


----------



## Alfan

Hey linda, i've tried this for a few days now, at first it was a night mare THE GAS!







so i downed to dose abit as u mentioned in the thread, now instead im having a "hungry" feeling all the time.. im overeating and im still hungry. As for the D sure it helps abit but its not completly gone guess ill have to wait and see if its just for now or if it acctuly helps!Any suggestions?^Im using kalcipos - dmite 500mg/200iu ( couldent find a link that wasent in swedish)


----------



## LNAPE

Alfan said:


> Hey linda, i've tried this for a few days now, at first it was a night mare THE GAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i downed to dose abit as u mentioned in the thread, now instead im having a "hungry" feeling all the time.. im overeating and im still hungry. As for the D sure it helps abit but its not completly gone guess ill have to wait and see if its just for now or if it acctuly helps!Any suggestions?^Im using kalcipos - dmite 500mg/200iu ( couldent find a link that wasent in swedish)


Calcium Carbonate and vitamin D is what you need. Start with 1/2 tab with food 3 times a day for the first 3 days to minimize the gas and indigestion. Then adjust the dose up if you are not getting diarrhea relief and down if you are getting constipated. I can't say it caused me to be hungry so just try to not eat too much.Linda


----------



## cooldude

hi linda...







i have one question will coral calcium work???


----------



## LNAPE

cooldude said:


> hi linda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have one question will coral calcium work???


I believe coral calcium is more expensive but I don't know the properties of coral calcium or what else may be in them. You just need calcium carbonate and vitamin d to start.Linda


----------



## cooldude

coral calcium is nothing but calcium carbonate obtained from coral source


----------



## condition

Hi, in Europe the Calcium Carbonate Powder is easier to find than the one stated at the original post. Is it OK to use the now foods calcium?







NOW FOODS LINK


----------



## LNAPE

condition said:


> Hi, in Europe the Calcium Carbonate Powder is easier to find than the one stated at the original post. Is it OK to use the now foods calcium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW FOODS LINK


This looks like it will be fine. Start with about 300mg scoop for the first 3 days with your 3 daily meals and see what happens or doesn't happen so to speak.Let us know if you need some help.Linda


----------



## condition

thanks


----------



## mom_to_three

Thank you so much for this post. I had my gallbladder out 2 years ago and have had IBS-d since the operation. I've had many trips to the ER for dehydration and many tests. They can't seem to find anything. The gastro Dr's I've been to all say they never heard of having diarrhea after the operation...riiight!! I believe it's called bile salts diarrhea. Since we don't have our gallbladder the bile just flows and causes all the problems we have all been experiencing. Why the Dr's will not admit this, I have no clue. They told me to take Questran but it gives me very bad headaches and nausea. I will try the Caltrate. In the meantime the only thing that helps is Imodium. Keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you!







Very good article to read btw.http://ezinearticles.com/?Facts-About-Gallbladder-Disease&id=3540942


----------



## LNAPE

mom_to_three,I am glad you found us also. You will be surprised how well this can work and in short order. Try to stop all things you can and follow the directions given at the top of this page. Start with Calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin D only. If you become constipated then you me need to switch to the one with the added minerals. Let me know if you need help you can email me directly if you [email protected]


----------



## Alexiabee

Hi Linda. I take Adcal-D3 (Calcium Carbonate 1500mg with Vitamin D3)) tablets on prescription twice a day for another unrelated medical condition. Would I need to up the dose to 3 times a day for it to make a difference to my BMs?Alex


----------



## LNAPE

Alexiabee said:


> Hi Linda. I take Adcal-D3 (Calcium Carbonate 1500mg with Vitamin D3)) tablets on prescription twice a day for another unrelated medical condition. Would I need to up the dose to 3 times a day for it to make a difference to my BMs?Alex


I am not a doctor and do not know what the condition is so I can not say what you should do. Is the tablets you take have magnesium in them and does it take 2 tablets to get the 15oo mg dose in a day. How much vitamin d is there also.Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Alexiabee,How do you take your calcium. all at once or twice a day. Do you take any other meds or vitamins.Linda


----------



## Alexiabee

LNAPE said:


> Alexiabee,How do you take your calcium. all at once or twice a day. Do you take any other meds or vitamins.Linda


Hi Linda. I have been taking one tab in the morning after food and one after my evening meal. I am also on 4 different types of tabs for high blood pressure, and I take 1.5mg of steroid for another condition.Yes, I know I rattle with tabs don't I?..


----------



## LNAPE

Alexiabee said:


> Hi Linda. I have been taking one tab in the morning after food and one after my evening meal. I am also on 4 different types of tabs for high blood pressure, and I take 1.5mg of steroid for another condition.Yes, I know I rattle with tabs don't I?..


That is the correct way to take the calcium. It would seem this would firm up the bm's so maybe you should find out what the side effects of other meds you may be on. Do not take any vitamins either.Linda


----------



## flurry

Hi LindaI have been taking 3 of the caltrate plus vitamin d tablets for a few weeks now and sadly I havnt seem much of a change to my bm's.I then upped my dosage for a few days to 4 tablets a day hoping this would make things better but I think may have made things worse. Should I be dropping down to 2 tablets a day or is it possible the calcium treatment just doesn't work for my body?Thanks for your help


----------



## LNAPE

flurry said:


> Hi LindaI have been taking 3 of the caltrate plus vitamin d tablets for a few weeks now and sadly I havnt seem much of a change to my bm's.I then upped my dosage for a few days to 4 tablets a day hoping this would make things better but I think may have made things worse. Should I be dropping down to 2 tablets a day or is it possible the calcium treatment just doesn't work for my body?Thanks for your help


Let's see if I can help. Do you take any other meds and if so have you checked the side effects. Do you take vitamins if so stop them. do not eat lettuce and always take the calcium carbonate and I think you said it was calcium carbonate with food and if you take any anti acids be sure they do not have magnesium and limit the acid foods and drinks for now.Linda


----------



## flurry

LNAPE said:


> Let's see if I can help. Do you take any other meds and if so have you checked the side effects. Do you take vitamins if so stop them. do not eat lettuce and always take the calcium carbonate and I think you said it was calcium carbonate with food and if you take any anti acids be sure they do not have magnesium and limit the acid foods and drinks for now.Linda


Hi LindaThanks for your reply. The only other meds I have is amitriptyline for ibs. I checked my antiacid (gaviscon) and I didn't see any magnesium listed.I have been taking the pink caltrate bottle (the actual tablets are white). Is there any danger with taking four tablets a day? Would that give me bad d? Should I cut down the amount I take a day or would taking more usually only result in much better formed bm's?Thanks for your help again, I really appreciate it


----------



## LNAPE

flurry,Can you give me a average day of what you are eating and do you take the calcium with food when do you have the attacks morning anything else you can think of.. Do you eat lettuce.Linda


----------



## flurry

LNAPE said:


> flurry,Can you give me a average day of what you are eating and do you take the calcium with food when do you have the attacks morning anything else you can think of.. Do you eat lettuce.Linda


Sure an average day would start off with cocopops and zymil milk which isn't real milk it's lactose free, then say a basic ham sandwich for lunch with some crisps. Dinner varies but its never anything adventurous due to my condition, so it's usually some kind of meat with potatoes and carrots. Dont really eat anything that's green so def no lettuce in there I take a single caltrate tablet in the morning before my breakfast and the same in the afternoon and the last one in the evening before dinner.99% of my attacks are in the morning just after breakfast, sometimes before it.Thanks


----------



## LNAPE

flurry,So the food sounds okay so lets do this. Try taking the third calcium at bedtime with a small snack this will make the time between doses less by taking it at night and may help fix things in the morning. Do you still have the gall bladder.Linda


----------



## flurry

LNAPE said:


> flurry,So the food sounds okay so lets do this. Try taking the third calcium at bedtime with a small snack this will make the time between doses less by taking it at night and may help fix things in the morning. Do you still have the gall bladder.Linda


Ok I will give that a go. Yep all still in tact havnt had anything removed.Thanks.


----------



## LNAPE

fluffy,Do that for a few days an days and get back to me and see if that makes a difference.Stay consistent and it does take some a bit longer than others so don't give up. Be sure you have had testing to make positive nothing is wrong.Linda


----------



## flurry

LNAPE said:


> fluffy,Do that for a few days an days and get back to me and see if that makes a difference.Stay consistent and it does take some a bit longer than others so don't give up. Be sure you have had testing to make positive nothing is wrong.Linda


Ok will do thank you for your help.Yeah I've had quite a few tests and they can't seem to find anything physically wrong with me.Thanks again.


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent

Hi Linda,I have a question about taking calcium carbonate with Vitamin D. I haven't gone through all the questions asked on this thread (there are so many) so I hope I'm not asking a repeat question. My question is, can you take the calcium carbonate with d without eating a meal? Would it be too hard on the stomach or would it simply not work. I'm always reluctant to eat before going out in the morning and when I do go out, I rarely eat unless it can't be avoided. I take Imodium before I go anywhere that I might have to have food and even to places that I know I won't, especially if I'm nervous. I feel my IBS D is in direct relation to anxiety. Even when I'm not aware I have anxiety, I'll get that urge to run off to the bathroom. Hence, I take Imodium before leaving my house and if I run into a problem and need to go even though I've taken the precaution of taking Imodium, I take another after I've been to the bathroom. I do this to hopefully make sure I won't be running back and forth to the bathroom when I'm supposed to be in an important meeting. This has definitely impacted my life. I've had IBS for so many years (about 30) and each year it seems to get worse. There is nothing wrong with my digestive system other than having IBS. One last question, Should I be taking a multiple vitamin as well? Thanks, in advance, for you input.


----------



## LNAPE

alwaysfeltdifferent said:


> Hi Linda,I have a question about taking calcium carbonate with Vitamin D. I haven't gone through all the questions asked on this thread (there are so many) so I hope I'm not asking a repeat question. My question is, can you take the calcium carbonate with d without eating a meal? Would it be too hard on the stomach or would it simply not work. I'm always reluctant to eat before going out in the morning and when I do go out, I rarely eat unless it can't be avoided. I take Imodium before I go anywhere that I might have to have food and even to places that I know I won't, especially if I'm nervous. I feel my IBS D is in direct relation to anxiety. Even when I'm not aware I have anxiety, I'll get that urge to run off to the bathroom. Hence, I take Imodium before leaving my house and if I run into a problem and need to go even though I've taken the precaution of taking Imodium, I take another after I've been to the bathroom. I do this to hopefully make sure I won't be running back and forth to the bathroom when I'm supposed to be in an important meeting. This has definitely impacted my life. I've had IBS for so many years (about 30) and each year it seems to get worse. There is nothing wrong with my digestive system other than having IBS. One last question, Should I be taking a multiple vitamin as well? Thanks, in advance, for you input.


You do need to eat food but it does not have to be a full meal. It will give you gas and indigestion a first but this goes away. You will be amazed if you can get by a few days doing this you will have less stomach pain and will be able to eat and not eating makes you have more acid in the stomach and the acids are eating it up with no food to absorb the acids.Your story is just like many. I worked and sucked on peppermints all day to get by and did not eat anything because I knew I would be in the bathroom quick and most of the day if I did. Try to start when you have a couple of days off and let it have a chance to make you feel better and be able to eat and not get diarrhea. I know what you are goin through but it will be worth it if you try.Linda


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent

LNAPE said:


> You do need to eat food but it does not have to be a full meal. It will give you gas and indigestion a first but this goes away. You will be amazed if you can get by a few days doing this you will have less stomach pain and will be able to eat and not eating makes you have more acid in the stomach and the acids are eating it up with no food to absorb the acids.Your story is just like many. I worked and sucked on peppermints all day to get by and did not eat anything because I knew I would be in the bathroom quick and most of the day if I did. Try to start when you have a couple of days off and let it have a chance to make you feel better and be able to eat and not get diarrhea. I know what you are goin through but it will be worth it if you try.Linda


Thanks for your quick reply. Today, I woke up after a weekend of celebratory eating (Canadian Thanksgiving) and boy, was I ever feeling the D coming on. I had to go out, so I typically didn't eat anything and proceeded to take one Imodium and then before leaving, I took another because I had been to the bathroom three times already. I was fine when out, but as soon as I got home, I had some residual D and then went out again and was fine. If I could get into a pattern of not taking Imodium, that would be a dream come true. Taking a calcium supplement would be far better than Imodium. I did try being consistent with taking calcium in the past, but can't really tell or remember if it made a difference because I think I would generally take an Imodium along with the calcium + d. The thing is, I know it is anxiety because on the weekends I don't tend to go away from my home so I don't have the problem. The minute I go out, no matter where or with whom, IBS flares up unless the Imodium kicks in. Are you of the opinion that calcium as take from your suggestion, could eliminate the need to take Imodium even knowing that the D is directly related to anxiety/brain/gut split second reaction?


----------



## LNAPE

alwaysfeltdifferent said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. Today, I woke up after a weekend of celebratory eating (Canadian Thanksgiving) and boy, was I ever feeling the D coming on. I had to go out, so I typically didn't eat anything and proceeded to take one Imodium and then before leaving, I took another because I had been to the bathroom three times already. I was fine when out, but as soon as I got home, I had some residual D and then went out again and was fine. If I could get into a pattern of not taking Imodium, that would be a dream come true. Taking a calcium supplement would be far better than Imodium. I did try being consistent with taking calcium in the past, but can't really tell or remember if it made a difference because I think I would generally take an Imodium along with the calcium + d. The thing is, I know it is anxiety because on the weekends I don't tend to go away from my home so I don't have the problem. The minute I go out, no matter where or with whom, IBS flares up unless the Imodium kicks in. Are you of the opinion that calcium as take from your suggestion, could eliminate the need to take Imodium even knowing that the D is directly related to anxiety/brain/gut split second reaction?


I know just what you are feeling. I used to have the liquid immodium in my car in my purse and all over the house just to get by with what I had to do. But I found it did work for a few hours to get me by you would have this rebound effect and get hit with the diarrhea anyway. You go ahead and use the immodium if it makes you feel safe and as you take the calcium and see you may be getting better you will be able to give it up.LInda


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent

LNAPE said:


> I know just what you are feeling. I used to have the liquid immodium in my car in my purse and all over the house just to get by with what I had to do. But I found it did work for a few hours to get me by you would have this rebound effect and get hit with the diarrhea anyway. You go ahead and use the immodium if it makes you feel safe and as you take the calcium and see you may be getting better you will be able to give it up.LInda


Thanks Linda for your help. After I wrote that last post, I decided to look back on some postings I did when I was taking the calcium supplement regularly. What I wrote indicated that I did find relief from calcium. For the life of me, I don't know why I stopped taking it on a regular basis and why I would forget that it was a good help. This has been a rather stress filled year, so I'm guessing it was simply a matter of forgetting to take it and then also forgetting that it was actually helping me. I've been a bit of a scatter brain, so this would actually make sense. Today, I took calcium with a light breakfast and when I went out later in the morning, I didn't run into any problem. Of course, I'd taken two Imodium tablets the day before, but just the same, this was a good step up for me. It will be interesting to see how I make out tomorrow.Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## bracara21

is there any calcium carbonate+D without aspartame?tks


----------



## mattcs

what are the results we *should* get w/ Calcium? If you have IBS-D should it stop things up, relieve urges to go all the time, settle your stomach?Just wondering what signs you are looking for to know it's working. Should you feel constipated? Should stool consistency change when you do actually go?Also, if I want to start doing calcium for IBS-D, should I stop taking immodium and other supplements?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Ideally you will find the dose that normalizes the stool consistency without giving you symptoms of constipation.For some more normal or normal stool consitency will help with the urgency as looser/watery stools tend to be more likely to create urgency when they are ready to go than normal stools.I think the stopping everything else may have to do with how well they work. If the Imodium has you back to normal stools or is constipating you already, I would stop that when starting Calcium as you don't want to be constipated. But if what you are taking really isn't making much difference you may be able to slowly ramp up the calcium until you find the combination that works, and then back off the other things to see if Calcium by itself would work or not.


----------



## mattcs

found 600mg calcium carbonate + VitD withOUT magnesiumwill start that today and log my resultsalso bought some digestive enzymes, will they interfere w/ Calcium or can I take them both? Gonna stop immodium, fiber, etc... to test this out.


----------



## mattcs

about how many days would you go with half tablets before going to full tablet?I'm on day 4, and my frequeny of going is definitely down (not sure if I can attribute this to calcium, diet, or stopping everything else) but I'm still having mild D in the mornings and non fully-formed stools. A little bit of extra gas and stomach rumbling at times, but nothing that interrupts my day. Should I bump it up to 1 tablet 3x daily?


----------



## LNAPE

mattcs,

Do not add anything else until you giv ethe calcium time to work all things have side effects you may not want. You take the 1/2 tablet for the first 3 days then adjust up or down in the dose.


----------



## mattcs

thanks Linda,

I have been doing 1 pill 3x daily for about a week now and I am definitely doing "better". I had some really bad gas but that seems to have subsided the last couple days. I have also completely cleaned up my diet going both lactose and gluten-free. I still tend to need to go first thing in the morning, and it usually starts with some D but ends with fully formed stool. I also still go after each meal, but instead of right after, it's about 90-120 minutes afterward and much better movements.

I have a Dr appt wednesday, any specific tests you recommend me getting?

Also I wonder what you think about supplements like fish oil and glucosomine. I have previous joint problems and those supplements have helped in the past. I'm sure with this diet I'm not getting near the nutrition I need to be, but I stopped everything but calcium the past ~10 days.


----------



## knothappy

i quit caltrate for a while , started again, then heard the news about the heart attack risk , got scared quit again.....now i had a bad flare up and started them again and now they do not work!!! how long does it take for them to kick in?? i am taking 3 aday,,2 iwith meals one at bedtime what is wrong/ what am i doing wrong??? thanks


----------



## lmchibimoon

Hey everybody. I have been. Having a bad flare up lately and remembered this post but i cannot find the instructions (the thread is already too long. I bought a new version of caltrate, which you only take twice a day and contains vitamin d3 800 IU, calcium 600 mg, calcium carbonate, maktodextrin and <2 percent of blue 2 lake, cholecalciferol (vit d3), croscarmellose sodium, magnesium stearate, polyethyelene glycol, polyvinil alcohol, red 40 lake, talc, titanium dioxide, tocopherois (to retard oxidation) and yellow 6 lake.
I don't know what it all means but i'm concerned about the magnesium stearate. Should i try it? I biught this in the US but I think I got the wrong one and calcium is kind of expensive here in Colombia. Thanks in advance


----------



## LNAPE

Is the vitamin d 800 mg in 1 tablet this is a lot. You need 600mg calcium carbonate and 400 iu vitamin. If the bottle has magnesium but it does not list a measurable amount that will not cause a problem.


----------



## smt

Respected Madam Linda,
This I had posted on welcome; but came to know of ur thread as well. I request u to provide a suggestion for me. It is not that the initial portion of my stool is not firm but I have a feeling that gas may and does occasionally cause mushy/D. This increases with anxiety. I have a feeling that D is not far away, everyday. In some cases that becomes true. Pl suggest calcium pils that are available i India. Gas is a MAJOR issue for me. Details follow. With heartfelt thanks.
I had stumbled upon this group about a year back and since then I have followed the group off and on. I desperately request suggestions from moderators/members; if Madam Kathleen M. replies I would be very grateful indeed.
I am from India and used to suffer from mild occasional stomach disorders in childhood. I am a postgraduate from the leading indian institute of its kind. I am saying this to indicate that I was able to do justice to the gruelling academic schedule then (no health issues). After that, some job and a research PG in management later, I joined a fulltime Ph.D. course in a respected school 2000 km from home. During October November 2010 I attended a fieldwork in a remote Indian village (defecation in open, issues with potable water, extreme mosquito menace etc). Towards the end of the work around November 2010 I started suffering from loose watery stools (about 3 times per day), extreme flatulence etc. On my way to school I came home and checked with a physician who suspected intestinal TB. He asked me to undergo an ELISA test for TB and go to my school and wait for the results. 14 days later the test came positive. I requested my school to give me leave for a year. The school did so and I came home for traetment. I checked with a specialist and he advised me a TB PCR test, abdominal USG and blood tests: they proved to be negative. I was diagnosed with IBS.
He suggested medicines which were moderately effective. During the last 1.5 years the symptoms have somewhat decreased in intensity, especially during the last 2 months but they still persist. After having visited an experienced MD in Aug 2012 my symptoms improved to an extent. Currently my complaints are: 1.defecating once every 3 days. formed hard stools towards the beginning followed by muddy, mucusy stools towards the end; this shows improvement occasionally. 2. feeling that stool may come out with gas expulsion although it does not. flatulence; occasionally feeling of bubbling in upper abdomen especially after meals. loose stools without pain etc once every1.5 months. occasionally an urge to defecate which goes away. Last December during a flare up episode I may have spotted a small patch (about 1 cm radius) brownish blood in stool although it could have been something else as well. I do not suffer from fever; 2 years back in the village in cold November nights I experienced nightchills while sleeeping for 3 consecutive days.
I am taking Providac (probiotic, 1 per day: can this be increased?), Udiliv (for liver), and fungal diastase and carminatives in sorbitol base. Providac has provided some relief, I believe. Anxiety immediately (I mean it) initiates and aggravates symptoms, whereas a stress free mind and exercise helps symptoms: these are my strong observations. Furthermore, I am lactose intolerant (no milk) and generally try to avoid Indian home made bread (wheat roti). I also try to consume as less oil as is possible in food. I am fond of sweets made from cottage cheese and sugar. I try to take a rice based diet including lentils, fish, vegetables, eggs but also biscuits, tea, which I drink in copious quantities and bread.
Now i am set to go back to my Ph.D. school in the next 14 days. My request to the group is: please guide me further as to what to do to further improve the situation (it has improved by 40%), what additives can be taken, eating habits including eating schedules and coping with tight school schedule.
My latest diagnostic reports: hb 13.7, ESR 04, TC/DC normal, Prothrombin time normal, bilirubin 1.1, SGPT 40, SGOT 41. Stool: mucus: (+). TSH 4.14. All in std units.
Sorry for the long mail. Greetings for the ensuing Indian festival of lights. Thanks and wish all of you the very best. Sincerely Yours.


----------



## lmchibimoon

LNAPE said:


> Is the vitamin d 800 mg in 1 tablet this is a lot. You need 600mg calcium carbonate and 400 iu vitamin. If the bottle has magnesium but it does not list a measurable amount that will not cause a problem.


Thanks for your reply. I´m gonna give it a try although vitamin d is a lot, I´ll let you konw how I feel.

Regards,

Lina


----------



## LNAPE

That is a lot of vitamin d and could add to diarrhea it would be better just to get calcium carbonate alone.


----------



## warrior4488

*Hi Linda*, I find it exhausting to go through all the posts to find out what could be the best for me. I was reffered to this thread from here -
http://www.ibsgroup....n-will-it-stop/

I just want to know what would be best for me, my IBS is less about 3-4 times a day but the stools start somewhat normal, moving to semi-solid and worse. The unbearable part being the burning & irritation which I mentioned in the thread I created.

I always see yellowish hue in the toilet and Im certain this maybe the Bile acid Diarrhea people talk about. How are Calcium Carbonate tablets taken and whats the right dose. My height is about 5' 5" and my weight is 56.5 kgs.

What about other compounds mixed with the tablets. I reffered to this website to find the right calcium carbonate medication, maybe you could help me find the right one - http://www.drugsupda...lablebrands/31.


----------



## glowstars2012

hello,

Just a update really been on the calcium about three months and roughly had about ten or so bad days. Stomach aches are still quiet bad especially at night but the urgent urge to go is not to bad. Im starting a new job in the new year and really worried about the ibs effecting me, the job i am in at the moment i can hide away to dash to loo but new job wont be so easy.

Anyway i take 1/2 tablet with lunch then 1/2 with dinner is this enough or shall i slightly up the dose? If i stick to safe food im ok with D urges but if i eat something that doesn't agree with me i still get the D with the calcium is this normal? (as example yesterday i ate safe dinner then a kitkat - completely forgetting nestle sets me off, so woke up with D this morning).
Any tips on the stomach aches? I have mebeverine but i try not to take it so often. any advice?


----------



## LNAPE

Viraj said:


> *Hi Linda*, I find it exhausting to go through all the posts to find out what could be the best for me. I was reffered to this thread from here -
> http://www.ibsgroup....n-will-it-stop/
> 
> I just want to know what would be best for me, my IBS is less about 3-4 times a day but the stools start somewhat normal, moving to semi-solid and worse. The unbearable part being the burning & irritation which I mentioned in the thread I created.
> 
> I always see yellowish hue in the toilet and Im certain this maybe the Bile acid Diarrhea people talk about. How are Calcium Carbonate tablets taken and whats the right dose. My height is about 5' 5" and my weight is 56.5 kgs.
> 
> What about other compounds mixed with the tablets. I reffered to this website to find the right calcium carbonate medication, maybe you could help me find the right one - http://www.drugsupda...lablebrands/31.


Viraj

You want to just get a calcium carbonate with about 500 or 600 MG and vitamin D. Start with 1/2 tablet with your food 3 times a day. Do this for 3 days then adjust up or down on the dose. Do not take anything else if you do not have too.

Linda


----------



## LNAPE

glowstars2012 said:


> hello,
> 
> Just a update really been on the calcium about three months and roughly had about ten or so bad days. Stomach aches are still quiet bad especially at night but the urgent urge to go is not to bad. Im starting a new job in the new year and really worried about the ibs effecting me, the job i am in at the moment i can hide away to dash to loo but new job wont be so easy.
> 
> Anyway i take 1/2 tablet with lunch then 1/2 with dinner is this enough or shall i slightly up the dose? If i stick to safe food im ok with D urges but if i eat something that doesn't agree with me i still get the D with the calcium is this normal? (as example yesterday i ate safe dinner then a kitkat - completely forgetting nestle sets me off, so woke up with D this morning).
> Any tips on the stomach aches? I have mebeverine but i try not to take it so often. any advice?


You can up the dose to a fulol tablet with your meals and you could have done this after the first 3 days.


----------



## warrior4488

LNAPE said:


> Viraj
> 
> You want to just get a calcium carbonate with about 500 or 600 MG and vitamin D. Start with 1/2 tablet with your food 3 times a day. Do this for 3 days then adjust up or down on the dose. Do not take anything else if you do not have too.
> 
> Linda


Thank You, Linda.


----------



## jamiefrantz

Can someone link me to a specific brand they use? I am new to this forum (but not new to IBS-D!) and was wondering what you guys specifically take.


----------



## Orange Poppy

To those who do not have a gallbladder. Does anyone still have or get the orignial pain pre gb removal? And if so, and you are using Calcium, I am going to assume this does not make it worse? Also, does anyone have burning in the stomach due to the bile also and does the calcium help absorb that?

Thanks!

Liz


----------



## Orange Poppy

LNAPE said:


> AsktheAgesSide effects of Buspar: Motor tension: shakiness, jitteriness, jumpiness, trembling, tension, muscle aches, fatigability, inability to relax, eyelid twitch, furrowed brow, strained face, fidgeting, restlessness, easy startle. Autonomic hyperactivity: sweating, heart pounding or racing, cold, clammy hands, dry mouth, dizziness, lightheadedness, paresthesias (tingling in hands or feet), upset stomach, hot or cold spells, frequent urination, diarrhea, discomfort in the pit of the stomach, lump in the throat, flushing, pallor, high resting pulse and respiration rate. Apprehensive expectation: anxiety, worry, fear, rumination, and anticipation of misfortune to self or others. Vigilance and scanning: hyperattentiveness resulting in distractibility, difficulty in concentrating, insomnia, feeling "on edge," irritability, impatience.


Lordy, this is me NOT on Buspar! I know the diarrhea and the symptoms I have are causing more anxiety which probably cause more bile to be dumped out of my liver, which then dumps straight into my system as I have no gallbladder, which feels like it's burning my whole intestional tract from my mouth down. OR maybe I just have burning skin and the bile is not doing the damage it feels like it is.


----------



## someday

So, I've decided to try this Calcium supplement (Caltrate in the pink and white bottle) to see how that would work for me. Today is only my first full day but you weren't kidding when you said it would cause gas! WOW! lol I only took 1/2 pill at breakfast, lunch and dinner and I am very gassy!! It's fine, cause I'm not going anywhere for the next few days, thank goodness but boy oh boy I haven't had gas like this in a while. No pain or anything like that, not really even bloated just loads of air. lol I didn't even have this much gas when I first started taking Align! In fact, I thought that maybe I wouldn't have much gas since I am taking Align but I couldn't be more wrong. lol

Anyway, I do hope this will eventually dissipate. Cause I eventually do have to go into the office for work and I can't be this gassy in there. lol


----------



## LNAPE

someday,

this gas should pass in about 3 days. you can take simethicone if you need too.

Linda


----------



## LNAPE

Orange Poppy said:


> To those who do not have a gallbladder. Does anyone still have or get the orignial pain pre gb removal? And if so, and you are using Calcium, I am going to assume this does not make it worse? Also, does anyone have burning in the stomach due to the bile also and does the calcium help absorb that?Thanks!Liz


No more pain or burning. Just give it a try and do not take anything else if you do not have too. No vitamins do not eat lettuce or too much acid drinks or food. Start slow and use calcium carbonate 600mg with vitamin d only.

Linda


----------



## LNAPE

jamiefrantz said:


> Can someone link me to a specific brand they use? I am new to this forum (but not new to IBS-D!) and was wondering what you guys specifically take.


The brand does not make too much difference just get calcium carbonate 600 mg with vitamin d 400mg.

Linda


----------



## Orange Poppy

LNAPE said:


> No more pain or burning. Just give it a try and do not take anything else if you do not have too. No vitamins do not eat lettuce or too much acid drinks or food. Start slow and use calcium carbonate 600mg with vitamin d only. Linda


Thank you, Linda! Did you have burning prior to taking it? I've been told I have gastrits and I think I also must have something going on somewhere else. Maybe duodenum? Thank you for all the support you have been giving over the years. (I read back from the very first post.)

Liz


----------



## someday

LNAPE said:


> someday, this gas should pass in about 3 days. you can take simethicone if you need too. Linda


I have to admit I was VERY skeptical about calcium working to aide in the elimination of D. I mean I thought I had tried everything under the sun and the only thing that ever worked for me was immodium. I cannot believe the change my body has gone through in these short few days that I've begun to take calcium!! Because I was staying home for a few days, I stopped taking immodium when I started the calcium and to my amazement I did not and have not had a single bout of D since then! I just can't believe it! As force of habit, because I've taken immodium for SO long I have still been taking some (not nearly to the degree as before) to get out and run errands and go out to dinner this weekend and I am actually paying for it. I logically know that I probably don't need the immodium anymore, but it's like a security blanket. I've used it for over 10 years to live a half normal life so my mind has some work to do. To get completely off of it, I think is going to be somewhat of a mental battle. So because of this, I've stuck with just 1/2 a pill of calcium at breakfast, lunch and dinner, so that I don't completely constipate myself when I take immodium. I WILL stop taking immodium but like I stated before that will be a mental battle I'm gonna have to win.

Overall, with taking Align and now calcium I have never felt better! I'm eating out more which was a firm no no before!! I will say that I still do have a wee bit of gas but it's not horrible. At this point I think I have it as a combination of not having as frequent BM's that I've had previously and it does seem to be more prevalent just before I have a BM and then I seem to be OK after that. I never thought that I could have gotten to a place like this...but I still do have a ways to go. And the battle that I need to work on next is the mental aspect of this change.

I mean I have lived my life a certain way for over 10 years!! Have had a routine for so long and just done things certain ways. I'm not quite to that point yet, where I can just pick up and go to the grocery store or out for a random errand. But I have faith that I will get there. It's just going to take a little mental retraining and a little time.

I can't thank this website/forum enough!! IBS-D has ruled my life for too long. It's time for me to take it back and with all of the information I have found here as well as the support, I now believe I can do that!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## LNAPE

someday,

Good news. It woul be better not to take anything else.. I know it is hard to give up what kept you going for 10 years but just take it slow and get off of everything you can. I the gas can be helped with simethicone until you get past that.

Linda


----------



## sunnydays50

Hi all,

I usually never comment on anything, but I felt the need to do this. I`ve had ibs-d for as long as I can remember, I`m 23 now. I have tried EVERYTHING. Probiotics in the past have worked, I stopped for some reason and recently started back up. That was on Dec. 22. I had d all thru christmas up until jan 2. Which was the first day I started the calcium supplements.

I just wanted to say a HUGE thank you to you linda. They immediately worked, I havent had d since. You have given me my life back. Seriously, you are a God-send. Thank you.


----------



## someday

LNAPE said:


> someday, Good news. It woul be better not to take anything else.. I know it is hard to give up what kept you going for 10 years but just take it slow and get off of everything you can. I the gas can be helped with simethicone until you get past that. Linda


I do agree and I will stop it. I've wanted to stop it long ago and just couldn't but now with the calcium I am extremely confident that I can. I'm going to test myself this weekend. Not going to take it and try to run to the grocery store or do a bit of shopping and see how I do. I know that I will be fine, I just have to get past the mental aspect of it.

And perhaps when I stop the immodium completely I may increase the amount of calcium that I take and see how that works. I will post an update after the weekend with how I did. Again, I cannot say thank you enough! It's amazing what a small remedy can do for someone's LIFE! Truly amazing!!


----------



## someday

UPDATE: So I did not take any immodium from Thursday until today, I actually did fairly well, but I'm not quite ready to go fully without. Again, this could all still be mental retraining that I need to work on. While I was able to get out for short periods, and not have to use the bathroom while out, my mind was definitely playing games with me. I think at this point it's almost the security of knowing that I have taken it and I will not in no way shape or form need to use the bathroom, where as without it, my mind is still on the fence. I need to build that confidence without it.

I have upped the dosage from 1/2 pill at breakfast, lunch and dinner to 1 full pill at breakfast and at dinner. I'm contemplating adding another full pill at lunch, but I'll see how this week goes before I change it up again. I can get constipated so I need to be careful about that especially since I will still be taking immodium for a bit, but I am not taking as much of that anymore either. Went from 2 pills in the morning down to 1 and that seems to work just fine.

It's still a work in progress, but definitely better than what I've been going through the past 10+ years 10 fold!


----------



## someday

Well it has been a little over 3 weeks since starting the calcium supplements and I'm sorry to say that I've just recently stopped.  While it was a great reliever of D, the gassy part of it never went away.  I just couldn't take it anymore and I refuse to take yet another pill to stop the gas. Being flatulent is more embarrassing than just going to the bathroom. When will the cycle ever end?

It's been 2 days since stopping and I haven't had any gas at all! Such a blessing!!! I will continue to stick with my immodium since that's a proven solution for me and align and hopefully everything will continue on as it has minus all the gas as of late.


----------



## Mitch1234

Been taking calcium caltrate 600 plus for three days. It has caused weakness/tiredness and nausea. In some instances loss of appetite. This is the worst I have felt in some time. I started off half a tablet at a time etc...has anyone else suffered these serious side effects which are listed as possible side effects of taking calcium ?


----------



## someday

I did not experience any of those symptoms Mitch1234. Just horrible gas that never went away.


----------



## Trudie O

Hi Guys,

I have have been threatening to leave a post here for the last year or so but just never got round to it what with going back to having a life outdoors since taking calcium !! Linda I cannot thank you enough starting this forum. A few years back out of nowhere I started having very bad bouts of d so much so that I wouldnt leave the house for days, at first I put it down to the fact that I gave up smoking (thought it may be an odd side effect).... it went on for about a year before I went to the doc, who sent me for numerous invasive tests (cringe!) but they couldnt find anything wrong. I cut out all sorts of foods trying to blame something for my problem but to no avail - I was taking immodium but kept getting palpitations and shakes when on it so my doc suggested lomotil 2 tabs 4 times daily which has the same effect as immodium, I then started taking arrett which worked ok but I was taking up to 10 a day and at almost €7 a per pack of 6 it was painfull on my pocket too and I would still have the dreaded d  ANYWAY.... in my searches on the web to find something... ANYTHING to give me hope of a normal life back I came across this fabulous forum and have not looked back !!! Seriously, I know theres gas, and bloating and heartburn at the start but it is (to me) a million times better than the fear of leaving the house in case of an accident. After some trial and error with it I now take one lomotil at 8.30 in the morn, 1 calcium tab at lunch time and 1 before I go to bed.... life is great.. long may it last ! The best of luck everyone I hope you find your way through it x


----------



## quarky

I came across pure calcium carbonate powder while searching online:

http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/Products-by-Category/Minerals/Calcium-Magnesium-Pure-Powders/M003065.htm

Would this be a good thing to buy? All the supplements sold here in the UK seem to contain magnesium and/or sweeteners.

EDIT: the manufacturer doesn't appear to ship to UK, but I found the same product on Amazon.co.uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000ZL1XUK/?tag=gogoveganblog-21


----------



## Had_enough1980uk

quarky said:


> I came across pure calcium carbonate powder while searching online:
> 
> http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/Products-by-Category/Minerals/Calcium-Magnesium-Pure-Powders/M003065.htm
> 
> Would this be a good thing to buy? All the supplements sold here in the UK seem to contain magnesium and/or sweeteners.
> 
> EDIT: the manufacturer doesn't appear to ship to UK, but I found the same product on Amazon.co.uk:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000ZL1XUK/?tag=gogoveganblog-21


I would like to know where to buy the tablets from aswell in the UK. Caltrate I cant find in the UK!


----------



## Had_enough1980uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caltrate-600-With-Vitamin-Tablets/dp/B001EW5HGU/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1362265722&sr=1-1


----------



## Rahul Sharma

Hi Guys I am suffering from IBS diarrohea from the last 4 years tried
several medicines but nothing helped. The information in this thread
seems intersting and wanna give a try to this.Can you please advise me
which medicine should work for me I am from india. My symptoms are just
after eating something i get motion after 1 or 2 hrs and also now i have
started feeling weak becuase of low level of Vitamin D3 and B12. Please
advise


----------



## Had_enough1980uk

Hi everyone,

When people started taking the calium carbonate a half tablets 3 times a day, how many days did it take for people to see results?


----------



## Had_enough1980uk

Anyone??? I have stopped taking now anyway :-(


----------



## Perk

Third day so far so good but I also started a very limited low fiber diet. (fiber is my huge trigger) Two months ago I started taking another brand of calcium with magnesium for my bones and could not figure out why I was in a horrible 2 month flair . I now realize after doing research on this site that any time I have taking calcium or vitamins with the magnesium that it was causing my IBS-D to flare. Makes me wonder if someone has IBS-C and they are taking calcium without magnesium for their bones that this may be causing them tummy issues. In a few days I will be trying to introduce fiber back into my diet and I will see what happens. Anyone have any advise?


----------



## whitescarf

I've been taking the calcium for a while now. I had to start taking immodium on top of it as although it made some improvement I was still having loose stools and urgency. Over time I have ended up having to take about 6 pills every day and when I don't take them and take the calcium I get diarrhoea as if I haven't taken anything at all. This isn't right is it?

Please tell me what might be wrong because I have just had a flare up even after taking immodium and I am desperate.


----------



## Perk

whitescarf what are all of the ingredients listed on the bottle? What foods are you eating everyday?


----------



## whitescarf

Perk said:


> whitescarf what are all of the ingredients listed on the bottle? What foods are you eating everyday?


The calcium I take is from holland and barrett and Linda has said that it is fine. I have to go on a plain diet to not experience bad symptoms. Even on the plain diet I don't have completely solid stools. I avoid acidic foods.


----------



## Perk

Try the BRAT diet for a few days, it helped me during my last flair.


----------



## whitescarf

Perk said:


> Try the BRAT diet for a few days, it helped me during my last flair.


Thanks. I have been doing this but things are not getting better. I have made a post about what has been happening if you would care to look at it. Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## Angelanerissa

Hi Linda I am abit confused as what to do. Have suffered with ibs for 30 yrs have recently come off amtriptyline as not working and have just found out have fatty liver and are overweight. My ibs can be diahorrea or I don't go for days. If I take immoduim have to take 4 for it to work but then won't go toilet for a week. Took caltrate just calcuim one twice a day for 3days but constipated so tried caltrate plus half tablet 3 times but now feel as if I have a upset stomach and loose BM now and feel as if I want to go toilet all time. I'm having terrible acid in stomach which I was having before but I thought calcuim would help but doesn't seem to work. Any feedback would be great.
Angela


----------



## rollingrfarm

Does anyone take the caltrate with bentyl/doxycycline to help with urgency spasm? I started calcium Saturday, ate watermelon on Sunday and boy did that scream trigger and I found that it was a bad food according to the FODMAP chart. Today I am eating right but having di as usual and realized I have the calcium with mangnsium so I will get the one without it tomorrow. Does the calcium redue the number of visits to the potty? does it firm things up? Does is stop the problem or urgency or should I try bentyl with it.

Also last week I cut out all artificial sweetners and that has significantly decreased my gut pain.


----------



## cjal813

Do NOT take calcium citrate if you have IBS-D. The citrate exacerbates diarrhea. Take a calcium supplement that says "chelated" or chelates or glycinate. Those are a lot less harsh on GI tract


----------



## MPJOHN77

Thank You Linda......


----------



## LilyWillow

There are 110 pages of comments here so I am being honest and saying I have not read all the messages.... But I have questions and I am sorry if it is already answered.

Why the Purple Caltrate and not the pink one that has less (no measurable but still listed) mag in it?

I ask this because I was put on the pink one 18 years ago, when I had a ovariectomy, to protect my bones. I was taking two a day with Vit e. Over the years I started getting bad leg cramps [after I was put on Actonel (not on it anymore)] I upped the calciu and the cramps went away. I went up to 600 3 times a day. I thought the E was to help with absorption? But now I wonder if it was to keep C away. I never had a problem with it.

Anyway I was healthy and happy as a clam until I got sick with what I think was a parasite infection. Four months later and I am still sick with D and my gastro keeps saying IBS since my tests are coming back normal one by one. I have one last test then she is done with me and will say IBS formally.

So I developed IBS while on 3 dose (meals and bedtime) Caltrate 600D & E. It was my understanding that too much calcium is removed via the kidneys? (The kidneys remove wastes and water from the blood to form urine.)Since getting sick I reduced to 600 twice a day because I thought I was seeing the calcium in my urine because of my current problem. I was thinking of reducing to once a day honestly until I saw this thread.

Now I'm confused about calcium supplements. Should I drop the e or does it aid absorbtion of the calcium in the bones?

I am happy this is helping so many people who have suffered for years. I wish I could figure out how it fits in with what is happening to me.

Thank you for sharing and supporting us all.


----------



## Moogle31

I've been trying calcium for about a week now. So far, I'm very happy with the results. Questran gave me heartburn and a lot of gas. This has been a lot easier on me. I started with two 1/2 tablets of Caltrate brand which wasn't quite enough. I went up to three 1/2 tablets (one with each meal) per Linda's suggestion and it's helping me a lot.

I'm not advocating everyone eat whatever they want, maybe stick with your safe foods while you try the calcium. But I will say that I've been seriously testing this out and I've been eating more fat and some veggies at every meal. I've had some coffee too and my morning bms have been solid and dry!

I'll update again in a week. Hopefully this will keep up because I am tired of being sick, weak, and underweight!


----------



## Shanel

I just ordered a bottle of the caltrate plus minerals. I have alternating ibs and I'm hoping that perhaps a lower dose of this supplement can help to even things out for me. As it is now, I have a day or two of C, then a day of ten visits to the bathroom with loose, urgent stool. Being that i commute and work full time..this is not ideal. Hopefully this supplement will help me!


----------



## Above0924

Hi, quick question. Honestly, it's not great having D in the mornings, but I can deal with that. What is ruining my life is the constant feeling of being full and pressure in my lower abdominal area all day. By dinner it's so bad I have to lay down to get relief.

Will the calcium help with the pressure and fullness feeling or only the D?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gutsy Broad

Hi there!

I wish there was some way of keeping this topic front and center because it sure helped me. Linda's right, it's not a cure, but I use the calcium along with my other treatments (following a FODMAP free diet, taking fiber supplements and a probiotic) and my life is a 100% better than it was this time a year ago.

Linda, I've never thanked you before, but please know I sure appreciate your tip and instructions on how best to use the calcium supplement! Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M.

We have it pinned to the top of the Diarrhea board so it doesn't fall down the page or end up on page 2 or 20 where it would be hard to find.


----------



## primstar

I already take calcium with magnesium 350 g. can I take one tum a day and not take more magnesium? the tum is the calcium carbonated that you recommended


----------



## IhateIBSlol

primstar said:


> I already take calcium with magnesium 350 g. can I take one tum a day and not take more magnesium? the tum is the calcium carbonated that you recommended


hello that's very high level of magnesium may i suggest lowering it?


----------



## IhateIBSlol

guys, can i ask something?



Kathleen M. said:


> We have it pinned to the top of the Diarrhea board so it doesn't fall down the page or end up on page 2 or 20 where it would be hard to find.


can I ask you something please,

this calcium thread is definitely helping people, but what about the health risks? to the heart? stroke? kindey stones which are linked to caclium supplements especially at high doses like 600mg x 3, im having two teaspoons of husk a day with half calcium with each meal because of scare of kidney stones but it doesn't help the way full dosage dose I don't have proper solid stool doesn't really bind...


----------



## Kathleen M.

Kidney stones are generally more of a too much oxalate problem then too much calcium. People are more likely to get kidney stones on low calcium diets (and many IBSers do not tolerate high calcium foods).

The heart disease study headlines usually fail to note that low calcium diets are just as risky as taking calcium supplements and typically calcium with each meal (like from food) is lowest risk and taking all your calcium at one time (which is how most people taking it for bones rather than taking it for IBS a bit with each meal) seems to be the riskiest way to take it.

EVERYTHING has risks. Getting no calcium from your diet has risks, having diarrhea so bad you can't work has risks.

You do have to decide which risks you want to take.

If you don't want to take Calcium just load up on enough Imodium to allow you to function. Different set of risks. Some people do diet alone, even if that won't get them enough relief. No matter what you do there are risks. A very restrictive diet may not provide adequate nutrition and that has risks.


----------



## LNAPE

I haven't been hear for a while but I still get many emails from people requesting my help with the calcium. It is still working for me and you should really give it a try if you are suffering from diarrhea. My email is in the signature below if you need help.

Linda


----------



## BQ

Hi Linda! Glad to hear it!


----------



## lebreck31

Hi Linda, i have ibs-d and was reading up on calcium but isn't too much calcium bad for your heart and cause cardiovascular problems? I would like to solve my diarrhea issues but i don't think taking too much calcium is a wise long term decision.


----------



## Silent_Sounds

I just wanted to reccomend something called 'Complan'. I live in the UK and I don't know if it's available elsewhere. It's a high calorie drink which contains a lot of calcium!! It works really well for me, especially when I feel too unwell to eat.

Unfortunately it contains magnesium, I can't help but wonder how amazing the product would be without it!!


----------



## sunnysideup

hi everyone. i was an avid reader of this site 11 years ago, searching for answers to help my IBS-D that was making it increasingly difficult for me to leave the house, eat at restaurants etc. i finally found linda's Caltrate recommendation and it worked! it worked so well that i eventually lost interest in this site because i was feeling so much better. i came back today and got a new login(cant remember my old one) just to come here and say THANK YOU LINDA. i have spent the last 11 years eating and behaving and living my life more or less like a 'normal' person. i can hardly believe it has been 11 years (i am 35 now) and i shudder to think of what my life could have become.. i think i will start contributing to this group again to share the other things that are working for me and hopefully pick up some tips on how to even further improve my digestion (it's certainly not perfect). I see Linda is still spreading the good word, someone get her a medal or a freakin peace prize already! best of luck and health to all of you--niki in texas


----------



## niece

Questions: I am leery of taking a product with magnesium, as I could get diarrhea from it even before my severe IBS-D started. I found a calcium carbonate pill that only has the calcium along with Vitamin D3 250 IU and sodium 10 mg. Do you think this might be appropriate to try? I wonder how important those other ingredients like boron are? Also, starting with 1/2 of a pill. I thought that pills were coated so they would dissolve in the appropriate place in your intestinal tract, and if you cut one in 1/2 it would prevent proper absorption? I do take a morning thyroid pill in which it is recommended to avoid calcium for 4 hours, so I would not be able to take calcium with breakfast. I wonder if I should then try calcium with lunch, dinner, and evening snack.


----------



## BQ

Give it a try and see how you do!


----------



## Ricca

Hello, I'm new here and can't thank everyone enough for all there advice 

I have just purchased Caltrate Plus and was wondering if it would be ok? The Magnesium is slightly higher....

The contents are as follows:

Calcium Carbonate 600mg

500IU Vitamin D

50mg Magnesium

7.5mg Zinc

500mcg Copper

1.8mg Manganese

Thanks for your help


----------



## lila99

Hi...I'm also new to this forum and have suffered from IBS-D for over 3 years. On May 21st, I started taking CaltratePlus - l/2 pill 3 times a day with my meals. After 3 days, I had lost the urgency to go to the bathroom several times a day AND I was able to sleep through the night! Bowel movements are still soft but continue to become more normal.

It is amazing that something so simple as an over the counter supplement could make such a difference! I have a doctor's appt next week and can't wait to share this with her. Hopefully she'll be open to advising other patients who are suffering like I was to try calcium. It works.

Ricca...my CaltratePlus also has 50mg of magnesium. I'm also wondering if that is ok.


----------



## kat_hy

For some reason, the calcium makes me feel very full and gassy. I have tried it for about a month and a half now and so far I don't see any results. I used the Caltrate brand in the purple box. Is this the correct one? I only take one a day as I found when I take more I feel nauseous and have stomach pains. I really wish this would work for me. I am desperate to find a cure besides Imodium so I can somewhat salvage my college life.


----------



## Perk

Try taking it with food, like apiece of bread. I can not take vitamins or supplements on an empty stomach.


----------



## ibsquest

Linda (or anyone else)

I'm new to calcium and continue to be a bit confused. Im IBS-D and alternating. Some of my symptoms are related to anxiety. I've began taking calcium citrate plus Vitamin D. Is this the correct form? I was positive I needed to talk the Caltrate (calcium carbonate) but was unable to find one without magnesium--I don't need any more D. Can you please help me clear this up?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jdm2340

I've been taking Calcium (400mg) and Vitamin D tablets for a week now and I saw a massive improvement in the first 3 days (taking half tablets) My bm trips to the toilet were reduced massively throughout the day and I felt great and in control but as the week went on I felt myself going back to what I was like before, I am taking 3 whole tablets throughout the day before meals and they are still having a positive effect nowhere near as much as they were from the start, I will continue taking them but feel it's strange how the effect has wore off over the week even though I upped the dose I was taking, I haven't changed my diet since taking them and know a lot of my trigger foods which I have stayed away from over the past week.

Slightly confused

ps the reason I'm taking 400mg is that its all I could find in the supermarket


----------



## lila99

hi jdm...how much magnesium is in the tablets that you are taking?


----------



## Jdm2340

I don't know it doesn't say, there is magnesium stearate in them but no idea how much, sorry


----------



## lila99

I decided to switch the brand of calcium caltrate that I take to one that doesn't have magnesium in it. I think Linda suggests that the calcium tablets not have more than 40 mg of magnesium since it can cause diarrhea. Just something for you to consider. It's mentioned in the opening post on this thread. I've been taking the calcium supplement for 2 l/2 months now...and it's been very helpful along with diet changes, etc.


----------



## Jdm2340

I've just switched to magnesium free today so i'll see how that goes

Thanks


----------



## carolburns

This didn't work for me


----------



## vanessa88

carolburns, what kind were you taking? and how many for how long did you try?


----------



## Mcglynn

Hi

I'm 22 and newly diagnosed with IBS-D. Since being diagnosed it's calmed down a lot as I'm now able to control it via diet whereas I went 8months un diagnosed with terrible violent diarrhoea several times a day for months on end. I still have flare ups every now and again so I'm keen to do anything to minimise them. I think caltrate 600 is only available in the us, is there a recommended uk version available?

Thanks!


----------



## NYRangers2

Linda or anyone else

The Good news is I have started taking the Calcium about 2 weeks ago and since then its made a huge difference. I take a whole one before every meal and my BMs are much firmer and I am only down to an average of 4 BMs a day.

I am PI-IBS-D and I was wondering has anyone eventually been permanently cured where they didn't have to take the Calcium. From what I've read online and on here that about 65% of PI-IBS cases clear up after 2-5 years or so which gives me hope.

Does anyone know if the Calcium may speed up the process? Or has anyone cured the IBS completely and gotten off Calcium?


----------



## nzim

I started taking Calcium Carbonate tablets regularly two days ago. I really hope that they alleviate my D. The good news is it costs only about 1.5 euro for 60 tablets. I am sick of taking so many pills that have little to no effect and are quite expencive.


----------



## AngryTummy

I purchased Children's Pepto Bubblegum Flavor chewables one day when I was suffering from an episode of diarrhea and thought it was regular Pepto. I chewed about 6 pills and it helped stop the episode. I didn't realize until now that this form of Pepto is actually 400mg of Calcium Carbonate and not bismuth. They do contain magnesium but I'm not sure how much.

I was taking a pill with very meal and though it didn't stop all episodes of the D...it did improve my symptoms slightly.

I'm not trying to promote this product at all....I just accidentally ended up taking calcium carbonate without even knowing...lol.

I'm currently trying to develop a regiment to take. I can't find Caltrate here in Italy though....


----------



## Perk

Today I went to the doctor and received some samples of Calcium Supplements. It was stated in an earlier post to keep the magnesium under 40 mg so I called Pfizer about the amount in Caltrate products. The pink 600-D only has a trace amount of magnesium while the purple box of 600-D plus has 50 mg. I also received 2 other samples of another manufacturer but they each have 80mg labeled on the package so I will not be taking those but will continue with the pink 600-D. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jdm2340

I don't feel the calcium tablets are working as they should, During the first few days I seen a massive difference for the better but after that I've went back to what I was like before, That's me on my 3rd kind starting off with 400mg calcium with magnesium then 800mg with magnesium and now settling for Holland and barrett 1000mg magnesium free. I don't understand why the first few days were great then as time has went on I've got worse. That's over a month and a half. and nearly finished a tub of the 1000mg tablets. Anyone any advice?


----------



## BreeW253

Hi I'm new to this thread. I'm 19 and have had IBS symptoms for the past 8 months with frequent loose wateyr bowel movements. My mum found the thread on here and I have started taking Caltrate 600+D tablets three times a day. I've just read the box and it says that the dose is 1 calcium tablet per day and not to exceed this amount. Is it ok to be taking three tablets a day? I started off taking 1/2 a tablet with each meal but my problems continued......


----------



## defdaz

Ooooh now this is exciting. I've been taking ZMA to help me sleep and I've had a serious bout of IBS-D for the last month... hmm! I'll knock the ZMA on the head and get some pure calcium / D3 and Vit E supplements later. FINGERS CROSSED, please Lord! 

Thanks for this information guys!


----------



## kaydee82

Linda- I would love to have your thoughts about whether calcium will work for me. I had frequent loose stools, but not diarrhea, and also incomplete evacuation, for many years. I tried the low FODMAP diet wiith no succes. More recently, I have been on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet for over 3 months now. I have gone down to 1 BM usually per day, but it is still very loose, even though it often takes FOREVER to initiate the BM, even with a great sense of urgency. I can sit on the toilet for 30 minutes, feeling like I'm going to pass a brick LOL! then it's just mush. I still have incomplete evacuation, which causes pain, bloating and a need to "go" but inability to go, for the rest of the day. So I can't say that I'm constipated, and I don't have diarrhea, but I definitely need a miracle. (BTW- all tests for anything other than IBS are normal.). Any thoughts from anyone with similar experience? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## atomb

I have been taking the Caltrate for a short time and have great results with my BM's .

Im new here and had come across the caltrate regimen recently maybe from this thread and want to say its helped me.

actually not only has the bm better but also some other things like gums skin and tendons feel better.... Im thinking about jumping to the Caltrate with minerals next week. Cant wait.

Thanks and a big thumbs up.....


----------



## jaumeb

I am trying this. I have been taking 1.25 g of calcium carbonate the last 3 days. Yesterday evening (second day) my BM was formed. My main symptom is pain. I hope the calcium helps with the pain. I've tried many things before and so far I haven't found a solution for the pain.


----------



## jaumeb

Just an update. No BM on the 3rd day. Loose BM on th 4th day. I am taking 1/2 a "caosina" daily right now. That's 1.125 g of CaCO3.


----------



## jaumeb

Day 5. The last two nights I had some leg cramps. I continue taking 1.250 g of CaCO3. I have been on the SCD for five years. Today I had a tiny BM. My worst symptom is groin pain.


----------



## pattygirl

Linda, I am very new to this site and like it very much so far. I am 61 and have been suffering my entire adult life with IBSD. Mostly over the years I have just learned to "cope" and know where all the bathrooms are and control to the best I could my food intake related to meetings in the corporate world, travel, etc.

The last year it has gotten even worse than I ever have experienced - with alternating bouts of diarrhea and constipation. My GI doc is not much help so far, although I have had a CT scan of my "guts" to no avail.

I also have always had a very high level of anxiety - even as a kid - my Mom used to say I got it from my Dad. My mother and sister also suffer from IBS and what we used to call "spastic colon".

It's very disheartening to me after "having my symptoms under control" (so to say!) that now IBSD is surfacing in a really bad way. I have had one kidney removed and I make sure I drink LOTS of water regularly. My doctor has said that as you age, your IBS symptoms can change suddenly. I think that is what has happened to me. Oh, (edit) I also have been diagnosed recently (this year) with diverticulitis. These attacks can also cause constipation so I am really having to watch everything.

I have been on Caltrate 600 in the past because I also have a calcium defiency, but I stopped taking it for whatever reason (ran out of it and just didn't get anymore).

What you are saying makes really good sense, and I am going to go back on it the way you suggest.

My question is : Can I begin the 1/2 tab regime even though I am currently almost 3 weeks into an IBSD episode?? My insides feel so RAw right now and today is the first day in many that I have not had cramps throughout the day.

Thank you (and everyone!) for your help and I am going to continue reading other's posts. Sometimes I just get overwhelmed by too much information and do not know what action to take!


----------



## jaumeb

Yesterday was day 6. I had a normal BM. The problem is that I am scared because the calcium gives me leg cramps. So I am thinking about stopping the calcium although it is helping.

I am still suffering the abdominal pain that I have suffered for the last 10 years.

I am not following the instructions exactly. I am taking 1/2 of caosina first thing in the morning. That's 0.5 g of calcium.

I also tested positive for blastocystis.


----------



## jaumeb

I abandoned after a week due to leg cramps. I may try again in the future.


----------



## vanilla_bean

Caltrate didn't work for me. In fact, I have a history of calcium oxylate kidney stones, so it ended up giving me two of them after taking it for one week. Not sure how I'm going to get calcium in my body but first I need to fix my IBS! I know vitamin D helps absorb calcium.


----------



## kamma29

I went to buy the Caltrate Calcium Plus (the purple bottle you recommended) at the store and I think they must have changed the formula because there's more vitamin D then you said there should be and there was 50mg of magnesium and I know you said it was really important not to take more than 40 due to it causing diarrhea. I looked at all the other calcium supplements there and they all have 50 milligrams of magnesium except for the Caltrate plus chewables but then those had a bunch of added artificial sugars and dyes which I know we are supposed to avoid as well. They had supplements with just calcium and vitamin D but then they didn't have all the other nutrients that you mentioned are important as well.I'm so confused on which calcium to take. Please help!


----------



## jaumeb

I think you can give the new Caltrate Calcium Plus a try. If that doesn't work, then try another one with no magnesium.


----------



## themuseofepicpoetry

Hi all

I am new here and need some clarification on which Caltrate I should take. I am mostly IBS-D, along with stomach/abdominal pain and cramps, bloating, gastric pains, nausea sometimes, and the feeling of incomplete BM. I go to the gym a lot, and at times the D is really bad after going to the gym (think just passing out liquid). This is what is troubling me most - that my D sometimes gets really bad after going to the gym. I am trying my best to solve this problem because I am an avid gym-goer and it would suck to not be able to go to the gym and do what I usually do. I read about Linda's calcium info and was taking Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamins (the purple and white bottle). However, I recently started taking multivitamins (Centrum Advance), which contains, among others, Vitamin A (4000IU), Vitamin C (90 mg), Vitamin E (50IU), Calcium (200mg) and Magnesium (50mg).

Previously I would take 1 pill per day of the Caltrate 600 Plus (the purple and white bottle), which is usually in the evening after I hit the gym.

I read on a forum (not too sure if it's this forum) that I should take a calcium supplement before hitting the gym (which means after lunch), and then after gym (after dinner), and I am going to start doing so.

My question is this: which Caltrate should I take? The Caltrate 600 Plus (the purple and white bottle) which contains Vit D, magnesium (50mg), zinc, and other vitamins, or the Caltrate+D (the pink bottle) which contains only calcium (600mg) and Vit D3 (400IU)? I'm asking this because I also take Centrum multivitamins, 1 pill per day, which already has magnesium and other vitamins. I also recall reading something that Linda posted some time back, that said that Vit A, C and some other vitamin, together with Magnesium, can cause D.

I'm a little confused now, because I bought both the Caltrate 600 Plus with other vitamins, as well as the normal Caltrate+D, and now I'm not sure which one to take, if I am to also take the Centrum multivitamins. Or should I stop taking the Centrum multivitamins and just stick to the Caltrate 600 Plus? I'm concerned that taking the Centrum multivitamins and then taking the Caltrate 600 Plus will cause me to have more D since the magnesium would then double to 100mg.

I'm also on other medication, mainly Zenpro/Pirsec (omeprazole), Meclosil, Librax and VSL#3. In addition, I take Evening Primrose Oil and Ginger Root pills twice a day.

I would sure appreciate any advice anyone could give on this.

Thanks!


----------



## mydogsandme

Hi..I started taking the caltrate about three week ago and have since been taking a pro-biotic too.I've jut been taking one in the morning but thinking now maybe I'm not taking it correctly.I've had a pretty good couple of weeks with only one bad morning and was feeling pretty pleased but this morning had an horrendous time resulting in having to cancel my plans for the day which makes me really angry with myself.Thank goodness it wasnt a work day! My worst times are almost always mornings-not first thing,I can be fine and then after an hour or two up I feel l like somethings going to happen inside and then I start. Often when I first go,it's pretty normal or slightly hard (sorry for the details!) but then I can feel I haven't gone completely and the more I go,the softer the stool becomes and the more it changes,starting quite dark and sludgy,then like a cowpat,greenish then sometimes gritty and sand-like. This can go on for about an hour! It amazes me how my body can hold so much! Is this changing of stool type common in ibs sufferers? Once it's over,it's done with,but I daren't go anywhere for an hour or two when its like this. Will taking calcium at a different time help? I've had ibs all my adult life..many years..bi

ut it seems to be getting worse with menopause. Thanks for ANY advice. Teresa


----------



## 600kcal

Hi Teresa,

I've had very similar symptoms to the ones you described - it can start off okay(ish) first thing in the morning, getting progressively worse over the course of the next hour or so. It can be very distressing. I've been taking the calcium for about 5 months now, and the results are very obvious - a big reduction in frequency - most days its down to just 1 bm, sometimes there are periods when there are two or three. I've also had a lot of days ways where its almost back to normal - how it used to be 7 years ago, before the IBS began.

In terms of calcium dosage, I'm taking 1 tablet with breakfast, lunch and dinner, and that seems to work okay, but I keep tinkering with the timings to get it right.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Betty Wilson

THANK YOU SO MUCH. I just burst into tears after reading this... I am genuinely going to try the Caltrate... I am so weak this morning and a bit extra 'down'... and this is so what I needed to encourage me again... I do intend to go on a grain free diet, too... because it really helped me for months until I started 'cheating' here and there... I know some think this is unnecessary, but different things work for different people.

It takes a LONG time to get your system cleared, and this morning I just lost hope for a bit... not exactly like me, but I know you all can relate.

Again, I thank Marilyn and ALL of you who so helpfully posted.

Hugs to you all, Betty


----------



## Jeanne Davis

Hi. I'm new to this list, so please forgive me if this has already been covered. I want to pass on that my doc and my pharmacist say that too much calcium ingested in supplement form can be laid down as plaque in one's coronary arteries -- not a good thing. The recommendation is to get no more than 1,500 mg/day of calcium from supplements; get the rest from dietary sources, which don't seem to leave it in the coronary arteries.

But I, too, get some relief (although not enough) from calcium. As long as I don't overdo it and get gas...


----------



## nirav

Hello, I will need to order online from USA to my country through a friend, the medicine you are telling about. So can you please share some links preferably of amazon so that I get just the right thing? Thank you very much.


----------



## Isa

I dont have regular diarrhea problem but i have non frequent defecation problem. Especially when i go out, if i eat anything like fast food, i feel i have to go toilet subsequently. I think this situation has physiological base. Because when i am in house i dont need go toilet even if eat fast food.

Form of my faeces are not totally liquid but generally soft pieces. I cannot feel totaly empty.

My question is this: can calcium effective for me ?

I am 22 years old male.


----------



## hating ibs

Quick question.

I have SEVERE ibs-D... really bad lately. Im waiting for new insurance to kick in before i can see my DR but im afraid hes going to shove a million mg of antibiotics in my system to stop the diarrhea. Im going to try calcium (caltrate)... i also have a ton of bloat and gas. Will the caltrate send the bloat and gas into overdrive? Or is it possible it will help? I feel like because of all the D (many many times a day im heading to the bathroom) that the gas and bloat is caused by all the upset.

Any info is appreciated


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Oh wow, 113 pages.

Well if OP is still around, could you put this info in the OP? It's a study I just came across:

Consume probiotics with meal or prior to meal. Calcium phosphate absorbs bile acids and increases probiotic survivability. Calcium carbonate does not: http://www.wageningenacademic.com/doi/pdf/10.3920/BM2014.0168


----------



## peaches41

Can just one half a tablet a day stop d? I'm having success with it now.


----------



## Susan See

I have to say it is a miracle for me. For years I've suffered from diarrhea every day. I've never been diagnosed with IBS I just put up with it. But when I became urine incontinent I became bowel incontinent as well. I started over a year ago not being able to make it to the toilet and ending up with a puddle of gooey bowel movement trailing behind me and all over the toilet. It was a nightmare. When I got up in the morning I could not make it to the toilet in time. Or if I was watching TV, had the urge, and just could not even walk 20 feet to the toilet. What a mess while I stood there and it ran down my leg and onto the floor or all over the toilet. I tried Imodium but there were some very distressing side effects. Then I read the article on here about calcium. I had some so I took one table twice a day and the diarrhea has stopped. My bowel movement is solid enough that I can get to the toilet. It has improved my life so much. Thank you.


----------



## Max Zorin

Hello here, first post just to say that I stumbled upon this forum a few weeks ago, have read this thread and started to follow Linda's recommandation to try to cure my daily diarrhea & constant feeling of not empty guts etc...

After 4 days on Caltrate 600 + Vitamin D400, 3 times a day/half a tablet I haven't seen any amelioration. This morning is a particularly awful morning.

Anyway, I'm going to keep on a few days but really not optimistic this day. Think that I will need to move on to another remedy.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## kudoci

I find two probiotic supplements Nucific Bio X4 and Perfect Biotics by Probiotic America. My questions if this probiotics combat IBS?

http://nucific.net
http://probioticamericareviews.com


----------



## MaximilianKohler

kudoci said:


> I find two probiotic supplements Nucific Bio X4 and Perfect Biotics by Probiotic America. My questions if this probiotics combat IBS?
> 
> http://nucific.net
> http://probioticamericareviews.com


Each person is going to have different experiences with different probiotics depending on what microbes are currently in the gut of that person. See this:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Microbiome/comments/3tidzx/_/cx6jc0e



Max Zorin said:


> Hello here, first post just to say that I stumbled upon this forum a few weeks ago, have read this thread and started to follow Linda's recommandation to try to cure my daily diarrhea & constant feeling of not empty guts etc...
> 
> After 4 days on Caltrate 600 + Vitamin D400, 3 times a day/half a tablet I haven't seen any amelioration. This morning is a particularly awful morning.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to keep on a few days but really not optimistic this day. Think that I will need to move on to another remedy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Caltrate is calcium carbonate, You might want to try calcium phosphate: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/72764-lindas-calcium-info/page-113#entry1163289


----------



## Max Zorin

Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## rajiv_gupta

hi Linda,

I have started taking shelcal ( calcium 500mg and Vitamin D 250 IU ) twice a day.

should i increase this dosage or reduce it.

kindly advise me.


----------



## lawman16

Hi Linda thankyou for your information on calcium & Hi everyone else

I started taking calcuim carbonate 2 x 500 mg last week today I was in agony after 3 days not being able to open my bowels then spent most today going to toilet.

As im in the UK you cant get the 600 one that people post on here so Ive ordered some from the US.

My IBS is bad but I can see this works is it 1/2 tablet a day or 1/2 3 times a day at what dose?

Thankyou


----------



## rajiv_gupta

I had taken 2 x 500mg calcium carbonate for more than two weeks.

It did no good so now only taking 1 x 500 mg a day.

but still it hasn't helped to confirm up the POOP.


----------



## cartersmommy

Hello - 28 wks pregnant and have suffered from IBS D greatly this pregnancy. being pregnant has limited almost all medicinal treatments to my IBS so i decided to give calcium a try as pregnant women need more of it then not. After only 2 days on a calcium 500mg with vit D i have noticed much more formed bm and seem to have had some really grt days. Im a little nervous that they will be short lived but i pray this is the answer that will get me through the rest of my pregnancy. It does seem to give me some more gas although pregnant you are filled with it anyway...Linda, my question is I find gas and indigestion the worst in the nighttime and the gas is sulfur smelling, I take the pill around lunchtime. Any suggestions?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

cartersmommy said:


> Hello - 28 wks pregnant and have suffered from IBS D greatly this pregnancy. being pregnant has limited almost all medicinal treatments to my IBS so i decided to give calcium a try as pregnant women need more of it then not. After only 2 days on a calcium 500mg with vit D i have noticed much more formed bm and seem to have had some really grt days. Im a little nervous that they will be short lived but i pray this is the answer that will get me through the rest of my pregnancy. It does seem to give me some more gas although pregnant you are filled with it anyway...Linda, my question is I find gas and indigestion the worst in the nighttime and the gas is sulfur smelling, I take the pill around lunchtime. Any suggestions?


I don't think Linda's around anymore, but check my comment for some things that have helped me. And calcium *phosphate* might give the best results.


----------



## Arzaan

LNAPE said:


> Terri,I am glad you are going to try the calcium. Be sure to follow this instructions as close as you can and do start with 1/2 tablet instead of a full tablet for the first 3 days to let your body adjust to the calcium so the indigestion and gas is not bad. Be consistent and take it daily with your food. Please feel free to email me if things do not go well and you need some more assistance. If you are on other meds be sure to check to see if it is okay to take the calcium with them or you may have to time it at a different time than the other meds. I think you will be surprised as to how fast and how well this can work. Let us know the results.Linda


I got reasonless divorce in june 2015,due to severe stress depressiin n anxiety i developed ibs, i was already weak only 50kg age 31,n nw lost 4 kg mor due to ibs.
2 month before i underwent rifaximin n meconazole course for 10 days when i got severe infection, aftr dat Dr didnt prescribed me probiotic,i think it was must, bcz bfore ilnes wenever i get two three loose stools i use to tek cheap pre-probiotic and i use to get relief.i get sometime mucous in my stools n undigested loose watery stools 2-3 times a day n now intolerance to dairy n fatty foods Dear i want to use L glutamine n need advice wether i sud tek flavoured or raw n how much quantity n at wat time? Pls help..jus i tek homeopath,ayurved and probiotics(once at night). Pls suggest for glutamine intake,sud i tek or not.M rely v confused.without medicines i get 2-3 loose undigested loose stools.. sud i go with ur advice of taking jus calcium carbonate, m majorly scared about mucus leaking with my stools, quite few days m seeing daily mucus in stools. M CONFUSED ALOT PLS HELP ME WAT TO DO?


----------



## Arzaan

rajiv_gupta said:


> hi Linda,
> 
> I have started taking shelcal ( calcium 500mg and Vitamin D 250 IU ) twice a day.
> should i increase this dosage or reduce it.
> kindly advise me.


Hi rajiv wer u frm? Wat treatment ur with?


----------



## rajiv_gupta

HI Arzaan

i am also from India.

i am taking Rifaximin, Lesuride, peppermint oil , PPI

earlier i had taken probiotics, psyllium husk for many years but i have now discontinued them.

also stopped taking calcium supplement as it did me no good.


----------



## Arzaan

rajiv_gupta said:


> HI Arzaan
> 
> i am also from India.
> i am taking Rifaximin, Lesuride, peppermint oil , PPI
> earlier i had taken probiotics, psyllium husk for many years but i have now discontinued them.
> also stopped taking calcium supplement as it did me no good.


I rajiv me too frm india.whats ur homtown.send ur watsap num. Since wen u diagnosed? Wats ur prob wid ibs?


----------



## rajiv_gupta

Arzaan said:


> I rajiv me too frm india.whats ur homtown.send ur watsap num. Since wen u diagnosed? Wats ur prob wid ibs?


 i have been suffering from IBS Diarrhea for three years. But i had suffered from functional dyspepsia since 2003.

But earlier i didn't pay much heed to the symptoms of diarrhea subsequently it flared up into full blown IBS D.

I hails from New Delhi.

so which city do u hails from & ur contact coordinates


----------



## Arzaan

rajiv_gupta said:


> i have been suffering from IBS Diarrhea for three years. But i had suffered from functional dyspepsia since 2003.
> But earlier i didn't pay much heed to the symptoms of diarrhea subsequently it flared up into full blown IBS
> I hails from New Delhi.
> so which city do u hails from & ur contact coordinates


Dear m frm mumbai,watsap-sevn four nin eight tree one two six nin zero. Cn u tolerate milk n fats?


----------



## Arzaan

cartersmommy said:


> Hello - 28 wks pregnant and have suffered from IBS D greatly this pregnancy. being pregnant has limited almost all medicinal treatments to my IBS so i decided to give calcium a try as pregnant women need more of it then not. After only 2 days on a calcium 500mg with vit D i have noticed much more formed bm and seem to have had some really grt days. Im a little nervous that they will be short lived but i pray this is the answer that will get me through the rest of my pregnancy. It does seem to give me some more gas although pregnant you are filled with it anyway...Linda, my question is I find gas and indigestion the worst in the nighttime and the gas is sulfur smelling, I take the pill around lunchtime. Any suggestions?


U womens r great rely, i salute u all, with ibs u hv guts to get pragnant, i m new n so much nervous that no hop i see in livin with ibs.dear carter hw u manage with these..


----------



## So tired of it all.

Hi Linda, after reading your post I think I need to take calcium carbonate in the powder form. I think that will be best for me, most of the tablets have magnesium in them.

Do you recommend any specific brand? I was going to grab some at Walmart, 'Now Foods' brand.

Thanks,

Margaret

2 days later.
I went to Walmart this morning and bought the Equate brand (pink and white label) It's calcium 600+D3. Everything I looked at had magnesium in it and you said we do not need that for IBS-D.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Equate-Calcium-600-D-Dietary-Supplement-120-ct/10324793. Let me know if you think this will work.

Thanks again,

Margaret.


----------



## akd0330

I am currently weaning off Lexapro, as I am sick of it not working well & all of the side effects. The Dr. said to take one every other day for a week, then discontinue. I am thinking of trying Caltrate. Do you think I should wait till I am done with the Lexapro or start it now? I don't see my GI doctor for almost another month....


----------



## rajiv_gupta

calcium supplement did me no good.

so i am discontinuing it.


----------



## mik121

Thank you Linda. I have been feeling great for over a month now!  being able to eat whatever i like.


----------



## tralfax

Has anyone had better luck with chewable tablets ? That seems to be helping me more than the caltrate pills. Too early to tell for sure, but maybe, just maybe these are having an effect ( TUMS extra strenth 750mg calcium carbonate) It does list magnesium stearate as an inactive ingredient.


----------



## nirav

Hi, I do not have IBS-Diarrhea but I am bloated every day and look pregnant after 11am. Will this calcium solution work for me? And I am prone to kidney stones, so will it have any side effects on that? Thanks


----------



## forseegood

It really appears for the most part (and for most people) the calcium carbonate in the Caltrate

>>>>isn't effective <<<<

- so why is this thread STILL going and on top? It conjures up hope when one reads "Linda's remarks" in opening the thread... but (ut hum - clearing throat) ... are you sure this is just not a Caltrate ~>commercial<~, if you will.

What about the Calcium phosphate that was mentioned and the study noted... why are there little to no responses/remarks on it effects?


----------



## forseegood

My conscious just will not let me remain silent on this any longer. Fearful, that someone will actually follow the suggestion of taking 600 mg of calcium carbonate THREE x daily without understanding that this much calcium carbonate could interfere with one's ability to absorb other minerals, SUCH AS: iron and zinc. Not to mention that high levels of calcium in the body (called hypercalcemia) may also cause anorexia and weight loss. We have enough concerns with IBS. Taking this suggestion (1800 mg of calcium carbonate in a 24 hr period) can lead to zapping iron and zinc... and without blood labs being monitored just may be asking for problems.

Just my 2 cents for what it is worth. Talk with your doc first... let her know how much calcium carbonate you intend on taking and request that labs are done while 'experimenting' with this.


----------



## Perk

In regards to the above post I have spoken to my doctor about taking calcium but for another reason, I was told to take 2000 mg a day for osteoporosis. My calcium levels were low but have gone up 20 points in 2 years. Even taking 2000 mg a day it would take me a long time to reach the high normal levels. My iron levels are fine. The reason Calcium Carbonate works for IBS-D is that a side effect is constipation. The reason some manufacturers add magnesium, is that magnesium can relieve constipation. (A reason why I will not drink mineral water). Taking calcium has no effect on my IBS at all, it is finally under control with Welchol.

With all of the above said, each person is different and everyone should talk to their doctor before adding extra doses of any OTC supplements.


----------



## forseegood

Perk, thank you for eloquently stating more clearly my point. You ASKED your doctor. (Although it was for a different reason). Folks need to consult with their healthcare provider. You have a condition wherein your calcium levels were/are low. Not everyone has low calcium, nor would they know, UNLESS having labs performed.

Everyone is different. Unfortunately, some may read this thread and not consult their healthcare provider (which could mean potential problems). This is not true in your case. Your calcium levels are/were low and you were directed by a healthcare provider; however that's not the case with everyone. Before taking more than "suggested dosage", one must find out the effects this could have, and certainly consult first with their healthcare provider. Calcium carbonate can be dangerous in large amounts. What is a large amount for one person may be a medical recommendation for another person. "Recommended dosage" are placed on bottles for a purpose.

Sitting here still scratching my head as to why this old thread remains and/or has been placed at the top for all newcomers to read. I am new here. I'm sure there's a lot I'm missing in understanding that and many other things here.

Wishing you well and hoping your calcium levels are maintained at a healthy level for you.

On a complete different note. I sought out this forum for support. And that is working. It feels good to be 'around' others with this condition. I've been able to read others' stories in how they are dealing with this. IBS-D has become a real frustration to me. It gets me down. I want to eat normally. However, I don't want this subject to consume my life either. I work full time. I'm fortunate because most of my work can be done from my home office, unlike many. Quite frankly, I'm not sure how one can go off to a 9 - 5 and deal with this. It takes a lot of planning. I'm constantly tweaking what I'm ingesting so that I can be comfortable. Sometimes that might mean only homemade bone broth from my local chickens and beef. I have to know where my food is coming from. And many other things ... relationships, taking trips, etc. We, in our condition have to always plan out alternatives. You know?


----------



## symbiosis

forseegood said:


> Perk, thank you for eloquently stating more clearly my point. You ASKED your doctor. (Although it was for a different reason). Folks need to consult with their healthcare provider. You have a condition wherein your calcium levels were/are low. Not everyone has low calcium, nor would they know, UNLESS having labs performed.
> 
> Everyone is different. Unfortunately, some may read this thread and not consult their healthcare provider (which could mean potential problems). This is not true in your case. Your calcium levels are/were low and you were directed by a healthcare provider; however that's not the case with everyone. Before taking more than "suggested dosage", one must find out the effects this could have, and certainly consult first with their healthcare provider. Calcium carbonate can be dangerous in large amounts. What is a large amount for one person may be a medical recommendation for another person. "Recommended dosage" are placed on bottles for a purpose.
> 
> Sitting here still scratching my head as to why this old thread remains and/or has been placed at the top for all newcomers to read. I am new here. I'm sure there's a lot I'm missing in understanding that and many other things here.
> 
> Wishing you well and hoping your calcium levels are maintained at a healthy level for you.
> 
> On a complete different note. I sought out this forum for support. And that is working. It feels good to be 'around' others with this condition. I've been able to read others' stories in how they are dealing with this. IBS-D has become a real frustration to me. It gets me down. I want to eat normally. However, I don't want this subject to consume my life either. I work full time. I'm fortunate because most of my work can be done from my home office, unlike many. Quite frankly, I'm not sure how one can go off to a 9 - 5 and deal with this. It takes a lot of planning. I'm constantly tweaking what I'm ingesting so that I can be comfortable. Sometimes that might mean only homemade bone broth from my local chickens and beef. I have to know where my food is coming from. And many other things ... relationships, taking trips, etc. We, in our condition have to always plan out alternatives. You know?


you should try calcium







its just chalk. Most may not have low calcium levels. it just soaks up the extra fluids in your intense. it changed my $$$$$$ing life. been taking it for 5 years 3-5 times a day. its amazing. stop constant D dead in its tracks (well after 2-4 days of taking it lol). however youre right everyone should ask their doc if they arent comfortable making the decision themselves (i.e medical experience)


----------



## symbiosis

forseegood said:


> It really appears for the most part (and for most people) the calcium carbonate in the Caltrate
> 
> >>>>isn't effective <<<<
> 
> - so why is this thread STILL going and on top? It conjures up hope when one reads "Linda's remarks" in opening the thread... but (ut hum - clearing throat) ... are you sure this is just not a Caltrate ~>commercial<~, if you will.
> 
> What about the Calcium phosphate that was mentioned and the study noted... why are there little to no responses/remarks on it effects?


Caltrate changed my life. i've been taking it for 5 years. Only thing that ever worked for me.


----------



## jjglad

I have not had the chance to read through all 114 pages of this yet, but I have been trying calcium supplement for the last 10 days or so. At first it was working great, then I got too stopped up. So I cut back and then yesterday dealt with horrible cramping and D again. After dealing with CDiff for 5 months it is awful how quickly the mind goes back to that miserable infection! The yellow is my most concerning issue, so I am not sure how much it is post infection IBS or now I am dealing with too much bile for some reason or what is going on. It is frustrating when something works for a few days and then wham, back to square one!

I would love to know that those who have or are doing this calcium supplement routine for their IBS, did you have rough days in the beginning? Or is it something that typically works from the start if it is going to?

I did switch from a Nature Made calcium supplement with no magnesium in it to the Caltrate (pink/white) with a little magnesium a couple days ago and wonder if that sent my system into overdrive for some reason. The Vit D also jumped from 200 mg/tablet to 800mg in the Caltrate.

TIA!


----------



## jjglad

As a post CDiff person suffering with IBS, I first tried a Nature Made brand Calcium supplement that I had on hand. It is a 600 mg. supplement with 200 of Vit D. I immediately saw results, sometimes TOO much.  But I will take that after the 10 months I have had and the 55 lbs. weight loss that I have experienced. I switched to Caltrate after about a week because that is what everyone kept recommending. After a day, I started to have more loose stool and an increase in M, so I went make to Nature Made! I realized that the Nature Made Calcium supplement did not have any form of Magensium in it so I would imagine that is what caused me trouble with the Caltrate?!

I am now stuck with needing a new Nature Made calcium bottle and they now have more Vit. D and some magnesium something in the ingredients...so now what do I do?!? I noticed that their NEW gelcaps do not have any magnesium, but I wasn't sure if the whole gelcap issue would not help IBS being that it is certainly not the big tablet! Wasn't sure if the different type of calcium that may be in gelcaps would still be effective? Anyone have any experience with anything besides Caltrate to help their IBS-D? Why is it I finally find something to help and the brand has to go and change their formula!  Would love to know if anyone has a brand they can recommend that does not contain any magnesium!

TIA!


----------



## LemaLema

At my grocery store I could only find jamieson


----------



## LemaLema

Sorry,
At my grocery store I could only find jamieson megacal calcium + D3 650mg. I have no clue if it is the right type of calcium or too much of a mix of everything. I absolutely do not want it to trigger diarrhea. Does anyone know much about this brand/type of calcium? It says on the label a complex of five calcium sources.


----------



## Jaevans52

I have tried this and 3 days later i dont really see many results? How long does this take? Have you talked to your doctor about it, is there any side effects from too much D and Calcium


----------



## Zafar

I am in age of thirty suffering with IBS-D from last 4 years as per GI. I am new here and I am not good in English. I need help and opinion from you senior people how they handle.

Every morning I have loose stool just like sludge almost every morning, I have no pain in abdomen, feeling nothing, poor appetizing, feeling bloated after heavy type meal. Rarely feeling hot in my left side of belly button, poor work concentration etc. Rarely I feel itching inside my anus for few days, it suck my life. I am on dairy free diet, avoiding spicy food, use more vegetables, etc. But i don't know what thing trigger this. I was 57 kg a year ago, now I am 54 kg. This condition make me more depressed.

I consult different GI and always says that I have IBS-D. I didn't pass through any test or colonoscopy or else.

Please let me know, is all these symptom of an IBS-D. ??


----------



## Akn1965

Caltrate gives me dizziness.has anyone experience this?


----------



## Akn1965

Now caltrate contains 800 iu vitamin-D .Taking one tab.with 3meals perhaps vitamin-D is more


----------



## Tonylyn

Started taking Caltrate with D 3 times a day, one Florastor a day and half an immodium 3 times a day on January 2nd and since today is the last day of the month thought I would let everyone know how I am doing. During the month I have only had Diarrhea twice, I am at a loss of words to explain how amazing this has worked for me, I wish I would have known about this 15 years ago. I did get a little constipated at the beginning but that has passed. The first D was at the very beginning of the month and the second time I knew I was going to get it as soon as I finished eating, I definitely can't do eggs. Anyone who is thinking of trying the calcium but hasn't I say go for it, the cost is minimal and the results can be awesome. I know it does not work for everyone but what if it does work for you? I feel great and hope I continue to have these amazing results.







I am also keeping a journal of food intake and BM's. I don't do dairy, wheat and have now given up eggs.


----------



## Akn1965

I tried it 3 times but it gives me dizziness.mine is caltrate D and minerals. Will I try plain calcium carbonate with d.


----------



## pspal

New to site. Just checking to see if this post is still doable since it is so old. Also read the person who started this is no longer available. I believe I tried this years ago and probably did not work which is why I'm still not taking but will try again to see if I can change my bm pattern of diarrhea. I have been dealing with IBS D since I picked up a rotovirus back in 1992 and was 1 month pregnant. Almost lost my baby because of it. At first doctors told me it was all in my head and convinced me to do all kinds of antidepressants. I did antidepressants for many years with no help. In fact, some antidepressants made it worse. Even seen counselors. One counselors recommend I see her husband who was a colon rectal doctor. I did. He examined me and his face dropped. From having babies I had a huge hole no sphincter closure. I cried so hard thinking this was what made me loose my life for at least 10 years. I had the repair went off antidepressants. The surgery helped some but I still have severe abdominal pain and diarrhea. I think I have done everything on this Earth to stop the diarrhea but have no luck especially with meds.

I just recently tried Viberzi. I am a weekend social drinker so I was unsure if I should take but as I researched Viberzi and alcohol the statement was do not take if you drink 3 or more a day. On the bottle it stated to inform your doctor if you drink alcohol while taking so I had one beer. Not sure but probably my own fault, I had at least 10 bm of diarrhea the next day so no more Viberzi for me. Went back to the GI yesterday and told her. Her response was we stated no drinking. I said yes, but it was only one. I think she got made at me and then said she exhausted all she could do for me and know if referring me to a shrink. Guess that's what I get. I was heartbroken. But I stopped drinking for 1992 through 2004 and the diarrhea continued so to me having a few drinks isn't the issue. Even when I wasn't drinking and I would try a new med such as Effexor, I got more diarrhea.

I am at my last straw. I have suffered for 25 years and would like to have my last 25 years if I'm lucky enough enjoyable. If anyone could recommend a IBS D specialist, meds or advice, I would really, really appreciate any help. Sometimes I feel as though I can't do another day or this and wish I could push the expire button.

Please respond anyone ? ? ?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

@pspal

My advice and what has helped me is in my signature. Feel free to PM.


----------



## pspal

Thank you very much for replying. I am going to look thru the info links from you. I am new to the site so still trying to navigate correctly.


----------



## Perk

Papal, look into Welchol. It changed my life.


----------



## pspal

Perk, first time I've heard of Welchol is today on this site. I'm such a fanatic and scared out of my wits to try things even though things could be helpful. I'll look into this. Is Welchol OTC or prescription only?


----------



## Perk

Prescription, it was used to lower cholesterol before the newer statins. The main side effect is constiption.


----------



## pspal

Thanks, Perk, I will keep this in mind when I go back to the doctor.


----------



## Tonylyn

Tonylyn said:


> Started taking Caltrate with D 3 times a day, one Florastor a day and half an immodium 3 times a day on January 2nd and since today is the last day of the month thought I would let everyone know how I am doing. During the month I have only had Diarrhea twice, I am at a loss of words to explain how amazing this has worked for me, I wish I would have known about this 15 years ago. I did get a little constipated at the beginning but that has passed. The first D was at the very beginning of the month and the second time I knew I was going to get it as soon as I finished eating, I definitely can't do eggs. Anyone who is thinking of trying the calcium but hasn't I say go for it, the cost is minimal and the results can be awesome. I know it does not work for everyone but what if it does work for you? I feel great and hope I continue to have these amazing results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also keeping a journal of food intake and BM's. I don't do dairy, wheat and have now given up eggs.


Thought I would update this post, it is now the last day of February and during this month I have not had diarrhea at all, not even once. I am still doing Caltrate with D 3 times a day and one Florastor but I have cut out the Immodium because I was getting a little constipated. If you are sitting on the fence wondering if you should try this I definitely would tell you to go for it. Caltrate is inexpensive and if it works you will feel like a new person and if it doesn't you will only be out a few dollars. I have only one Florastor left and will try cutting it out and see if I can get the same results with just Caltrate. Good luck to anyone who tries this and I hope that you have the same results that I do.


----------



## Akn1965

Tonylyn,
While taking caltrate have you have any experience of dizziness,lightheartedness or any drowsiness or burral vision? Mine is caltrated3 plus minerals is yours caltrate plusd3 only? I tried with it many times but it gives me dizziness.
Thanks.


----------



## Tonylyn

Akn1965 Yes I did have a little dizziness when I first started taking it. I now make sure I take it with my meals and the dizziness is gone. It really is working wonders for me, I was becoming housebound because the diarreah was so bad and once it started it wouldn't stop for hours. Good luck and I hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------



## Akn1965

Tonylyn,
I had taken caltrate last time only for 5days one time at night. I gave up it due to dizziness. But at that time after 5 days my BM seemed to be more consistent.
The caltrate I have contains 
Vitamin D3 800IU,calcium 600mg, magnesium 50mg,zinc 7.5mg,copper 1mg,manganese 1.8mg,boron 250mcg is it ok?

Many,Many thanks to you for your quick response& liking my post.


----------



## Tonylyn

Akn1965 the Caltrate that I take only has Calcium and Vitamin D, it is the one in the pink box. I live in Canada and can't find the Caltrate in the purple box which is the one you are taking. I take it 3 times a day with my meals, I always make sure I eat when I take it. It has been another week and I have not had any Diarreah. I feel good.


----------



## vwbug1968

Wrong topic


----------



## Wolfgrl

Thanks for this synopsis. I have become completely devastated by the fact that I cannot get the diarrhea under control. I will try this and see if it helps. No anti-spasmodics seem to work for me.


----------



## Wolfgrl

I have several questions for marilyn. I have been following your advice on this forum and in heather's forums and very much appreciate the advice. Recently, I went through the 100 day hypnotherapy sessions. While I saw some relief within the first few weeks, by the end of the sessions, I saw very little if any relief. In fact, my need to go to the bathroom seemed to spike after I ended the sessions. I noticed that marilyn went through the program 3 times to receive some relief. Would there be a reason that I would deteriorate after completing the sessions? Throughout my 8 year battle with IBS, it seemed that the condition just keeps getting worse. After my gall bladder was removed, the symptoms seemed to get considerably worse. Is that normal? I just started to take your advice on Caltrate and have been taking 1/2 tablet with each meal. Even with this, I have a hard time controlling the D. In many cases I have to resort to lamotil to stop the diarrhea. I just cannot seem to get this disorder under control to live a somewhat normal life. Do you have any suggestions? I am currently taking Librax four times a day and have been taking it for years. It does not seem to be working any longer or my condition is just deteriorating. I also take Omeprazole for GERD. Any help from someone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello Wolfgrl

Everyone's mileage may vary, no matter what the treatment. Some of the GERD medications have diarrhea as a side effect, I too had my gallbladder removed, and that may cause problems too. Neither of these two things are IBS. So that may be a factor. As far as the hypno goes, there have been many folks who have had their IBS get worse before it gets better, but they did the program over again like I did and then saw their improvement. But no amount of hypno will override medication side effects or D caused by others conditions that are not IBS. It may help you cope with those side effects a bit. Other than that, see you gastroenterologist to determine if there is anything else going on, and if not, then give the program another try later on. If you saw a,little relief initially, it might be that you could see more after a while. Sometimes you just need reinforcement. Take a peek at the hypno forum for some FAQ and success stories. Also, if you do decide to give the Hypnotherapy another go, try to refrain from reading about IBS, it just delays progress.

Hope that helps.... All the best.


----------



## Wolfgrl

I have been experimenting with Caltrate 600 in the pink container since it does not contain Magnesium. I started with 1/2 tablet per meal and quickly increased to 1 tablet per meal. I found it to be constipating at that level, but am struggling to determine what is the right dosage. If I fall off the wagon and eat something I am not supposed to, the D comes back even with the calcium. I am then forced to take lamotil. It seems to me that getting the right combination of these OTC aids along with other medications is a very tricky thing. I was wondering if others have a big problem if you eat something that you are not supposed to like something containing dairy. I do not know why the calcium does not seem to do the job if I do not follow a fairly strict diet of low fat, dairy free foods, no red meat, and limited deep fat fried foods such as you would have at a Friday fish fry. Anyone have similar problems?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Fat & protein trigger the production of bile, which can cause dysbiosis. I also have to avoid high fat & protein foods.


----------



## pspal

Just wanted to let everyone know, I've been doing this for over a month now and although I can't say this is a cure all for IBS D it definitely has made things a little more tolerable. I'm up to 1 at each meal 3x's a day.

I take the calcium with no magnesium. Magnesium for me is a laxative so I totally avoid. Now looking for a probiotic that does not have magnesium since I've just recently learned Florastor has magnesium.

I know others have replied to me on previous posts but for some reason I cannot find them to reply back.

I would encourage others to at least try the calcium. If it doesn't work, you can always stop. No harm done.


----------



## Wolfgrl

I have a question about the whole Caltrate plan. I started taking Caltrate in the Pink bottle since it has no magnesium and started with 1/2 tablet per each meal. I found some initial relief, but within a few days, the D started to return. I upped the dosage to 1 tablet per meal or 3 per day. It did not seem to help and two of the last 3 days I had the urge to go to the bathroom that was so bad it would not go away for the entire day. I took two doses of lamotil to bring it under control the first day and had to take 3 doses of lamotil to attempt to control it the second day. Am I missing something, or does this Caltrate thing just not work for some people. I am at a point now where I am supposed to go on vacation in 3 weeks and have no idea how I am going to go with my D out of control.


----------



## Tonylyn

Wolfgrl said:


> I have a question about the whole Caltrate plan. I started taking Caltrate in the Pink bottle since it has no magnesium and started with 1/2 tablet per each meal. I found some initial relief, but within a few days, the D started to return. I upped the dosage to 1 tablet per meal or 3 per day. It did not seem to help and two of the last 3 days I had the urge to go to the bathroom that was so bad it would not go away for the entire day. I took two doses of lamotil to bring it under control the first day and had to take 3 doses of lamotil to attempt to control it the second day. Am I missing something, or does this Caltrate thing just not work for some people. I am at a point now where I am supposed to go on vacation in 3 weeks and have no idea how I am going to go with my D out of control.


My first month on Caltrate I had the urge to go all the time, I never did have Diarrhea though, it was always normal bowel movements but the urgency was still there and felt like I was going to have Diarrhea. I am 3 months into it now and the urgency has almost completely gone away. But the Caltrate does not work for everyone unfortunately.


----------



## Wolfgrl

Thanks for the response. Do you have any opinion about taking Heather's acacia senegal fiber along with using the Caltrate?


----------



## pspal

I have good days and I still have bad days when taking the calcium but I do see a slight difference so I'm going to keep trying. I've seen the Heather's around for a few years. I've never tried it nor do I know anyone that has. I'm always so skeptical to try new things. I tried to look at the ingredients but I wasn't very successful. I would read the reviews and try to find the true ingredients and then make a decision. I suggest staying a way from anything containing magnesium for the D. I've read different things over the years regarding acacia. Some say it's a good thing and others say it's a bad thing false hopes but I'm not sure. Fiber can go either way. I've not had much success with fiber.

Hope this helps.

Maybe try being tested for food allergies. I'm allergic to a lot of foods and have been gluten free for almost two years. Staying away from gluten has helped some. Again not a cure all. One doctor says stay away; another says doesn't have a significant factor but I could tell so I choose to stay away. Although I've not tested positive for dairy; sometimes it gets me and sometimes it doesn't. So it's really hard to pinpoint the real issue.


----------



## Akn1965

Pspal,
Now I'm also on caltrated3 plus minerals.I'm taking it two times daily three weeks now.at first week it worked well.second week it also improved my D.but now it becomes worest .is it due to magnesium in it or due to dietary change? I attended a feast 5 days ago.
Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgrl

I am giving up on using Caltrate to see if it helps. After taking it for more than 2 weeks, my D just keeps getting worse. At this point, I am thinking about stopping most medications because nothing seems to help.


----------



## pspal

Wolfgrl/Akn165,

Wolfgrl, yes, I agree. I would ease off of everything and then possibly try just one again for a month to see what happens. Sometimes mixing too many together can cause issues. And yes I agree with you about vacations. I dread them. Most people go on vacation to relax. Vacations just stress me out because I'm uncomfortable in an environment that's new to me.

Akn165, I avoid anything with magnesium if I am aware of it. For me, magnesium is a stimulate and is not what I am looking for so yea, maybe skip the calcium with magnesium. If you go back and read Linda's original post, the calcium needs to say calcium carbonate as an ingredient. I did find an off brand that had the calcium carbonate with no magnesium but reread the original post to make sure I'm right on the calcium carbonate. I haven't read the post in awhile.

I look for vitamins, calcium supplements, iron supplements that say may cause constipation since I'm trying to do the opposite and not get things more flowing.


----------



## Akn1965

Tonylyn,
I take caltrate D3 plus minerals one tab.twice daily now for 25 days.Now I decided to take it three times daily.In Linda's calcium info it is advised to take three tab.after every meal,at that time VitaminD in caltrate was 400 iu but now it contains 800iu.if we take 2400iu of VitaminD per day I think it is more than daily intake of D.What is daily intake of VitaminD in normal range? I'm able to take caltrate by the help of your inspiration otherwise l thought it before that caltrate causes my dizziness. What's your opinion in this matter? What's about your health condition?
Thanks.


----------



## pspal

For me, taking more calcium to fix the problem is worth it. I'd rather deal with an overload of calcium then D. I'd rather be constipated than D. It seems to me that dealing with D puts such a crushing affect on your life that restricts you more than too much calcium in your system. I've also learned that many times the label tells you limits but I've had other instances where on different meds like Motrin, the doctor told me to take more than what was on the label so taking 1 more calcium than the label recommends isn't that devastating.


----------



## Tonylyn

Tonylyn said:


> Thought I would update this post, it is now the last day of February and during this month I have not had diarrhea at all, not even once. I am still doing Caltrate with D 3 times a day and one Florastor but I have cut out the Immodium because I was getting a little constipated. If you are sitting on the fence wondering if you should try this I definitely would tell you to go for it. Caltrate is inexpensive and if it works you will feel like a new person and if it doesn't you will only be out a few dollars. I have only one Florastor left and will try cutting it out and see if I can get the same results with just Caltrate. Good luck to anyone who tries this and I hope that you have the same results that I do.


Well it has now been 3 full months doing the Caltrate, I do not do anything but the Caltrate now and am still having amazing results. Can't say enough good things about how well this has worked for me. I can go shopping, out to lunch with friends and am not considering giving up my part time job any longer. This has really changed my life. Thanks to Linda I now feel like a new person.


----------



## Tonylyn

pspal said:


> For me, taking more calcium to fix the problem is worth it. I'd rather deal with an overload of calcium then D. I'd rather be constipated than D. It seems to me that dealing with D puts such a crushing affect on your life that restricts you more than too much calcium in your system. I've also learned that many times the label tells you limits but I've had other instances where on different meds like Motrin, the doctor told me to take more than what was on the label so taking 1 more calcium than the label recommends isn't that devastating.


Maybe once the calcium has the desired effect that you want you will be able to cut back down to the recommended daily amount. Good luck with it, I am certainly happy I came upon this thread and gave calcium a try. I also do not mind being a little constipated but I could not handle the D any longer, it was taking over my life, I was scared to leave the house.


----------



## Tonylyn

Akn1965 said:


> Tonylyn,
> I take caltrate D3 plus minerals one tab.twice daily now for 25 days.Now I decided to take it three times daily.In Linda's calcium info it is advised to take three tab.after every meal,at that time VitaminD in caltrate was 400 iu but now it contains 800iu.if we take 2400iu of VitaminD per day I think it is more than daily intake of D.What is daily intake of VitaminD in normal range? I'm able to take caltrate by the help of your inspiration otherwise l thought it before that caltrate causes my dizziness. What's your opinion in this matter? What's about your health condition?
> Thanks.


Has your dizziness stopped? I only had dizziness for a short while when I first started. I take 3 Caltrate a day, I live in a northern climate so vitamin d is good for me. My health has improved so much I have a hard time believing it. I have gotten my life back and I hope that the Caltrate keeps working for many years to come. I am very happy and not scared to try all the things that I have been putting off. I read that vitamin D should be started slowly and that 4000 iu a day is safe for adults to take. I will have my levels checked with my doctor at 6 months and then one year after starting the Caltrate. Good luck and I hope you have the same results that I am having.


----------



## pspal

I'm glad the calcium is working for you two. I still have good days and bad days so maybe by taking longer, it'll be good days more often. I'll let you know.


----------



## Akn1965

Tonylyn said:


> Has your dizziness stopped? I only had dizziness for a short while when I first started. I take 3 Caltrate a day, I live in a northern climate so vitamin d is good for me. My health has improved so much I have a hard time believing it. I have gotten my life back and I hope that the Caltrate keeps working for many years to come. I am very happy and not scared to try all the things that I have been putting off. I read that vitamin D should be started slowly and that 4000 iu a day is safe for adults to take. I will have my levels checked with my doctor at 6 months and then one year after starting the Caltrate. Good luck and I hope you have the same results that I am having.


Many thanks Tonylyn for your quick response and reply.My dizziness has gone after 5 days of using caltrate.Now I take it two times daily but from today will take it 3 times daily.Now it is 29th day of taking caltrate.I think after another month it will improve more.what is the result I will intimate you later.Earlier I posted about my dizziness but no body replied it except you.After your reply l proceeding ahead.Thank you again for your kind cooperation.


----------



## Akn1965

pspal said:


> I'm glad the calcium is working for you two. I still have good days and bad days so maybe by taking longer, it'll be good days more often. I'll let you know.


Pspal,You have to take caltrate for another month patiently.calcium carbonate works lately in case of some persons.one writes here that calcium carbonate works for him after 4 months.
Thanks.


----------



## pspal

Akn1965, thank you for posting about taking calcium longer. It's good to know that better results may take longer. I think I've only been taking it 1 month and in the beginning I was only doing 1/2 at each meal gradually working up to 1 at each meal. I'd rather try this since I don't seem to have much luck with prescribed meds from the doctors. Can't do the Verbizi or antidepressants which doctors love to dish out.

As far as dizziness, it's hard for me to tell. I've always had dizziness since I have allergies/vertigo but I'm still moving forward with the calcium. I'd fight any other symptoms to get rid of the big D.


----------



## Akn1965

Papal,
Now you and I both are on caltrate.it shows good result aiso we will take another month with out any hesitation.I hope it will work to us well.
If it doesn't work we will try another things.There are many things to try.Don't be nervous.we have to strengthen our minds
Take care.
Thanks.


----------



## pspal

akn1965,

yes, I'm moving forward on taking the calcium. Still giving it a try. I've found a probiotic in fact there are several that do not contain magnesium. I just rec'd today. I'm going to try the Phillips Colon Health and see how that goes.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Akn1965

pspal said:


> akn1965,
> 
> yes, I'm moving forward on taking the calcium. Still giving it a try. I've found a probiotic in fact there are several that do not contain magnesium. I just rec'd today. I'm going to try the Phillips Colon Health and see how that goes.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Pspal
I have been taking caltrate for above one month.The result seems to be good.I also taking a probiotics bifilac ingredients are lactobacillus sporogenes50 millions cells,streptococcus faecals 30 million cells,clostridium butyricum 2 million cells bacillus mesentericus1 million cells.
About magnesium
All capsules and tablets contain magnesium stearate in their consistent,such a low amount can't the reason of diarrhea.Diarrhea occurs when it exceeds 60 mg.so we should not worry about that.

Thanks.


----------



## bkallepalli

Does any one know How soon you can see impact after eating what you are not supposed to eat with IBS-D? Since I see immediate some times and some times 2 or 3 days not sure?


----------



## Akn1965

Mine is after four days of taking trigger foods.

Thanks.


----------



## Tonylyn

Well I have been taking Caltrate for 6 months now and I must say that every month has shown greater improvement. Over the last 2 months I have had no diarrhea absolutely none. No dizziness, no sudden urges etc. I feel wonderful. It was very hard for me to get use to not having diarrhea, I had it so often all day long that now it just seems weird not to have it, if that makes any sense. I have a new found sense of freedom that I am still adjusting too. I know where every bathroom is in the town I live in and the city I visit but now I rarely if ever have to use them. I hope some of you find the relief that I have found it really is wonderful to have gotten my life back. I think of how I was in January to how I am now and I have difficulty believing how truly messed up I was. I take only Caltrate now 3 times a day. Good luck to everyone who tries this!


----------



## Akn1965

I am very glad that you have been free from diarrhea at last.
I'm taking caltrated3plus minerals for three months now. It contains magnesium 50 mg that's why it doesn't work for me.I have porridge type stools.So I think to take calcium carbonate without magnesium. I don't decide whether I quit taking calcium or to swift another brand. I'm in hesitation. So what's your opinion?

Thanks Tonylyn.


----------



## rayan17

Can someone point me to the right Caltrate that worked for you?A link to the amazon site will be great!


----------



## Oscar47

Thank you. That's all I can manage to say for now. 
Finding this group (and specifically this thread) has already changed my life.
Thank you all for sharing


----------



## Akn1965

Oscar47,
What types of calcium have you used,?Caltrated3plus miners,or caltrate d?
Thanks.


----------



## Akn1965

Any update?


----------



## mertin

Tums is also calcium carbonate.


----------



## Tonylyn

Haven't posted in quite some time but I am still having positive results with the calcium. I was taking Caltrate with Vit D but now I am taking Caltrate with Vit D and minerals. They both work! I have not noticed a difference from one to the other, they both keep my Diarrhea in control. I still have to stay away from eggs and wheat but I am so use to not eating them now that it is no big deal. I posted an Amazon link to the one I use, if this is not allowed please delete. Good luck and I hope this works as well for you as it has for me.

I take 3 a day with each meal, if I forget to take 1 or miss a day I will get cramping and diarrhea.

https://www.amazon.com/Caltrate-Calcium-Vitamin-Supplement-Minerals/dp/B0013TFL1U/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1508887462&sr=8-2&keywords=caltrate+600+d3+plus+minerals


----------



## Akn1965

I tried caltrated3plusminerals due to magnesium it didn't suit me.I will try calcium and vit d3.
Tonylyn,
Have you tested your calcium level?


----------



## Newbie3000

Hi I am new here and have been reading through the thread not managed all 117 pages yet though!

I really want to give the calcium carbonate a try. I am in uk so can't obtain caltrate so I have bought this Holland and Barrett 600mg with vit D

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/holland-barrett-calcium-plus-vitamin-d-tablets-60004233?skuid=004230&&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_adid=85278283842&utm_adgID=58700001039319275&gclid=Cj0KCQiAus_QBRDgARIsAIRGNGhjiSi59HR-uw9Sp7P3WBKqDteXJPQJ5wgMckxqABgNhwt6dWOoIpEaAtb_EALw_wcB

Ingredients

Ingredients:

Calcium Carbonate, Bulking Agent (Microcrystalline Cellulose), Sodium Carboxymethylcellulose, Glazing Agent (Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose), Anti-Caking Agents (Magnesium Stearate), Vitamin D3.

600mg calcium (im hoping its the carbonate one) i cant tell online

3ug vitamin D

i will check it when it arrives to ensure that it doesn't have too much magnesium in.

does this seem ok ? the last thing i would want to do is make my condition worse

thanks so much

what is the limit please for magnesium?

has anyone in the uk tried the holland and barrett ones or is there a preferred other option


----------



## Tonylyn

I have been on the Caltrate now for 16 months and it has definitely changed my life. I still get diarrhea but it is maybe once or twice a month and I do not have the urgency that I use to have. If you haven't tried it I urge you to at least give it a month, it is inexpensive and easy to take. When I first started taking it I also took Align probiotics but I found they constipated me gave up the probiotics and went just with the calcium. Life is good when you don't spend half of it on the toilet. Good luck to anyone who is trying this.


----------



## Nagenji

So can calcium carbonate take away the fact that i have many bowel movements per day??


----------



## JacqGaLe

Hi Linda. I recently received the diagnosis of "probable IBS". My main symptom is diarrhea. I happened to fall on a post about calcium supplements on an IBS support Facebook face and I was curious about it. It is funny because I have asked myself "Would calcium help?" because I know calcium could cause constipation. I take 10-15 ml Metamucil at each meal to control my diarrhea right now, but I don't always feel well with it, but at least it reduces the frequency of the bowel movements, the urgency to go to the toilet and improves the consistency, making the stools less watery. I want to try the calcium suppléments, to see if it works and if I feel better. I have at home a Jamieson Megal Cal (Calcium+D3) supplement. It contains a complex of 650 mg of calcium (carbonate, fumarate, citrate, malate and succinate) plus 400UI of vitamin D. Would that be OK?


----------



## Multez

Hello, I have been diagnosed IBS-D four months ago. I have lost a lot of weight until then (Dropped to 60 kg from 71). I started to take D3 and Omega 3 pills (2000 iu D3, and 950 mg Omega3 daily). My doctor requested a blood test recently and it says reference range is 8,6 to 10,2 mg/dL; and my calcium level is 10,23; a little bit higher than ref range. Do you think I should stop or reduce taking vitamin D pills? Or should I try to change my diet, as I am mostly eating chicken and red meat and fish since they seem to be OK.


----------



## lizzyloma

Hi,Im new! I found this very interesting. I live in the UK and the caltrate 600 plus is over £30! Very expensive! Can you give me a web site or any idea where I can get it cheaper please. Im excited to have found you,been doing lots of research as Ive had ibs d for many years and was only diagnosed in October 2017! So now it has a name,Im researching and looking for advice. Im on low fodmaps,taking probiotics and vitamin supplements.Also Ive heard fresh lemon helps,so squeezed two today...I was a bit scared,but no reaction! Will have to see how that one goes,two every morning!So Id also like to find a cheaper source of calcium.Looking forward to your advice.


----------



## TarunSareen

Hi Linda, great to see how selflessly you are helping others with their challenges.
I am suffering from ibs D from last one year and along with the D I have also lossed 13 kg of weight (from 73 to 60)
I am 26, so the idea of taking a medicine for my entire life really scares me and its very hard for me to accept it.

Since calcium carbonate causes indigestion, will it be advisable for me (whos already having weight loss, probably due to indigestion) to take it?
Also, have you ever witnessed a case like that of mine where there is severe weight loss and after controlling the symptoms through calcium carbonate (or any other medicine) the person was able to gain back the lost weight.

Currently I have 2-4 BM each day, however its the weight loss that scarred me , I can still bare the discomfort of multiple BMs.

Please advice &#128591;


----------



## gramx3

TarunSareen said:


> Hi Linda, great to see how selflessly you are helping others with their challenges.
> I am suffering from ibs D from last one year and along with the D I have also lossed 13 kg of weight (from 73 to 60)
> I am 26, so the idea of taking a medicine for my entire life really scares me and its very hard for me to accept it.
> 
> Since calcium carbonate causes indigestion, will it be advisable for me (whos already having weight loss, probably due to indigestion) to take it?
> Also, have you ever witnessed a case like that of mine where there is severe weight loss and after controlling the symptoms through calcium carbonate (or any other medicine) the person was able to gain back the lost weight.
> 
> Currently I have 2-4 BM each day, however its the weight loss that scarred me , I can still bare the discomfort of multiple BMs.
> 
> Please advice


TarunSareen,

I have had IBS-D for most of my adult life and now I'm 68 years old. Have you been checked for other possible causes for the weight loss? I think it would be a good idea to see a doctor about that because I don't believe IBS-D usually causes weight loss. It never has for me.

Calcium carbonate is worth trying. It is part of my routine to manage my IBS-D. It does not cause me any indigestion. In fact TUMS are made of calcium carbonate and they relieve heartburn, acid indigestion and upset stomach (according to the label).

Take care!

Gramx3


----------



## TarunSareen

GramX3, thank you for responding.
I have consulted several gastroenterologists and numerous tests has been done (even capsule endoscopy), nothing came out - all negative.
Didnt receive any help.


----------



## beechcott

Has anyone here tried using Tums instead of Caltrate? If so, what were the results?


----------



## Athan

Hello everyone.

I've been trying the calcium solution for two days now (half a caltrate tablet, twice a day) and it seems to work for me.

I've read about calcification and it's dangers and I wonder if it's safe to receive this amount of calcium in our body on a daily basis.

Has anyone who's been trying this for a long time (> 3-4 months) had any blood tests to measure the calcium levels ?

Do you minimize the calcium amount received from foods(i.e. cheese, milk, kefir, etc), so that the levels remain within allowed limits ?


----------



## beechcott

I don't know where else to post this, as this is the only thread that I know of where someone might have some information that might help me.

I have been taking calcium carbonate pills with every meal for months now, based on the advice in this thread. This seems to have mostly cleared up my chronic diarrhea, but I still have a problem.

You see, my chronic diarrhea problem started in a relatively mild way when I had a surgery (not intestinal or digestive-related) several years ago. I think it was the antibiotics. Certain probiotics seemed to help. But it was about a year ago now that my diarrhea got even worse. It was then that I made one of the worst mistakes of my life: I started taking Imodium every day. It worked for a while, but the diarrhea eventually came back even with the Imodium, and it now took forever to come out, and then only with lots of straining. It's a weird experience; like having diarrhea and beign constipated all at once. After being stuck on the toilet for hours a day became a regular occurrence, I went to the emergency room, where they informed me that Imodium is incredibly unhealthy to take for long periods of time. They put me on the BRAT diet, which helped somewhat, but not as much as would be ideal. I later went to a cheap clinic (I have very little money), and gave a stool sample to be tested. It came back negative for any problems (bacteria, parasites, etc).

Then I happened across Internet information about bile acid malabsorption, and found that it seemed to fit my symptoms. I then discovered this thread. So I bought some Calcium+D pills and tried them. The first day, it seemed like a miracle. I was able to leave my BRAT diet, and I was actually having formed stools for the first time in ages. But alas, my euphoria was short-lived. After a while, although the calcium pills continued to make my diarrhea much less frequent and severe, I still had a distressing problem. After the first one or two large stools come out (which itself can be difficult; it feels like my guts have just forgotten how to push), there is always some more that just refuses to come out. It's usually small pieces (of varying degrees of solidness or the lack thereof), but sometimes it's actually another large stool that my guts seemingly just aren't in the mood to push out for some stubborn reason, and it's as if my guts just don't know how to push it out. I can sit there and strain forever, but the only thing that gets the remainder out is flushing it out with my bidet (which I don't want to have to do long-term, as this can be unhealthy). It's like my external sphincter can move, but anything further inside me just doesn't want to budge. It makes me wonder if my prior Imodium use permanently partially paralyzed my intestines or something. Or maybe it's a side-effect of the calcium (but then again, I had similar trouble with it taking forever to all come out back when it was primarily liquid diarrhea before I started taking the calcium). It's hard to explain, but I don't think that it's ordinary constipation. For one thing, it happens even on days when my stool is soft, even when I have the occasional diarrhea day. It's not just on days when the stool is hard.

Has anyone else here experienced anything of the kind? Does anyone have any advice? Could taking the calcium at a different time (like at bedtime instead of with meals) help?


----------



## Perk

No your bowels are not paralyzed. The feeling of not being able to finishing a bowel movement is a part of IBS. My doctor says its caused by hemorrhoids. Hemorrhoids both internal and exterior are in part caused by the extra pushing during a bowel movement. I myself feel the frustration of having no test in the US for bile acid malabsorption.


----------



## beechcott

Perk said:


> No your bowels are not paralyzed. The feeling of not being able to finishing a bowel movement is a part of IBS. My doctor says its caused by hemorrhoids. Hemorrhoids both internal and exterior are in part caused by the extra pushing during a bowel movement. I myself feel the frustration of having no test in the US for bile acid malabsorption.


It's not caused by hemorrhoids in my case. Hemorrhoids can make it feel like something is still in there when there isn't. In my case, it's something *actually* still in there but which takes forever to come out.

However, I recently found something that, so far, is greatly helping me. I still take the calcium pills (half a pill with each meal, which is twice a day as I eat two meals), but I'm now also taking three enteric-coated peppermint oil pills per day (one thirty minutes before each meal and one directly before bed), and most days it works like magic. Not only are my stools firmer than with the calcium alone, but they come out way faster as well.


----------



## Mymoon77

Hi Linda. I
Just found this site. Im a newly. I too have IBS WITH D ITS A DRAG and as you know always need to know where all the Loos are. Im taking Calcium Citrate. Will that work or do I need to take calcium Carbonate? Thanks for your reply &#128522; &#128591;


----------



## beechcott

Mymoon77 said:


> Hi Linda. I
> Just found this site. Im a newly. I too have IBS WITH D ITS A DRAG and as you know always need to know where all the Loos are. Im taking Calcium Citrate. Will that work or do I need to take calcium Carbonate? Thanks for your reply


It has to be calcium carbonate. Calcium citrate will probably make matters worse, or at least no better.


----------



## Jayne.F

Linda, There are not enough words to describe how grateful I am after first reading your post. Started taking calcium carbonate 600 mg immediately 3 times a day & it has been over 2 months since an attack.

Thank you thank you thank you, my life has now taken a dramatic change & I feel happy & confident once again.


----------



## Filmdolly

I just wanted to say thank you to Linda and this group for posting so much helpful information. I have been struggling for many years with this issue and have finally found some things that are working. The Caltrate posts have been a life saver. I have been using half a tab twice a day with meals. I have mixed IBS so was nervous but desperate for some solution. Thank you, Linda for sharing this and the group for keeping where it was easily found. Thanks so much.


----------



## LindaADK

Thank you for this information! I am going to start taking my calcium daily! I hope it works. Linda


----------



## LindaADK

I have been taking the calcium for 4 days now, and I haven't had any diarrhea at all! I have been having normal BM's for the last two days. I think I forgot to mention in my last post that my gallbladder was removed a few years ago and I believe that is when the issues started, getting progressively worse. If this is the cure I've been desparately seeking, then I am so relieved. Who would know that a simple supplement would fix it!


----------



## gramx3

Hi there, Linda. I certainly hope calcium continues to help you! I also have IBS-D and calcium is a huge help for me. It doesn't fix everything, but I have faithfully taken 2 a day for several years. Best wishes! Jo Anne


----------



## Mark25

Its day 3 since I started taking calcium. I take capsules form, 3 x 400mg daily. No changes so far. I still have loose stools. I tried so may things over the past 2 years and only thing that really helps me is loperamide + psyllium husks but psyllium gives me terrible gas no matter how much I take, so I cant really take it. I also tried citrucell but it is so expensive in europe. I think I will continue to take calcium for the next week, but I will increase the dosage to 800mg 3x day. If that does not help I will get back on loperamide + partially hydrolized guar gum and see if that helps.


----------



## gramx3

Mark25 said:


> Its day 3 since I started taking calcium. I take capsules form, 3 x 400mg daily. No changes so far. I still have loose stools. I tried so may things over the past 2 years and only thing that really helps me is loperamide + psyllium husks but psyllium gives me terrible gas no matter how much I take, so I cant really take it. I also tried citrucell but it is so expensive in europe. I think I will continue to take calcium for the next week, but I will increase the dosage to 800mg 3x day. If that does not help I will get back on loperamide + partially hydrolized guar gum and see if that helps.


Hello Mark,

Please give it a little more time. Three days on Calcium is not very long.

What type of Calcium are you taking? It should be Calcium Carbonate, not Calcium Citrate. Also, it should not contain magnesium (however magnesium stearate is ok because it is only used to improve the consistency and quality control of medication capsules).

I take Calcium Carbonate and a small amount of loperamide daily. In addition daily I take 2 servings of the Walmart (Equate) brand of Benefiber. This is a surprisingly helpful product for IBS-D. It is a dietary fiber called Dextrin. The Benefiber brand is expensive. The Walmart/Equate version is much more affordable. I don't know if you can source Walmart products in Europe, but it is well worth a try! It is very easy to take, and is totally tasteless with no side effects.

I'm 70 years old now and have lived with IBS-D for 50 years, so I've run the gamut so to speak. These supplements have not been a cure for me, but they have improved the quality of my life and made living with IBS-D more tolerable.

Take care and best wishes on managing this condition.

Jo Anne, Grandmom of Triplet Girls


----------



## Mark25

Thank you for your answer Anne.

I am taking Calcium Carbonate without any magnesium. It is in capsules form.

Unfortunately I can't get my hands on Benefiber in Europe and ordering from US is too expensive. As far as I can tell it is really similar to Partially Hydrolized Guar Gum which I have been using.

So I increased my calcium dosage to 800mg 3x day and that seems to be helping - I have mostly formed stools. How much calcium can I take daily? I want to increase dosage further to maximize benefits but I don't know if I can "overdose" calcium?


----------



## gramx3

Mark25,

I really do not know how much calcium is too much. It seems like you are taking a lot now.

Perhaps someone else here can answer the question.

Please research carefully or ask a medical professional before increasing your dosage.

Again, best wishes to you.


----------



## Silviegee

I have found this thread very interesting; to discover high calcium could help IBS-D. 

But....

Mark25, and anyone else.
The RDA (recommended daily amount) of Calcium is 1200 mg for an adult. I think it's ok to go to 2000mg daily, but please check this. My numbers might not be correct.
HYPERcalcemia (too much) can play havoc with the body, and cause some unpleasant and dangerous symptoms.
Check "hypercalcemia".


I have IBS-D and would love something like this to help. I like natural remedies where possible. I have to be a bit careful, as some of my "safe" foods contain high calcium, like Bok Choy. I once added up all the calcium in my diet, plus my multivitamin/mineral (which I am sure I need, as my diet is so restricted) and it came to way over 2000mg! I don't even have milk or milk products and can rarely eat cheese.

My advice is to check how much calcium is in the foods eaten daily as well as any supplements, to stay not too far above the RDA. Unless some medical advice can be found about what levels are safe above the RDA
It 's really a drag to have to "do the math" on your food, but hypercalcemia is no fun.

I found a good site to check this: SELF Nutrition Data | Food Facts, Information & Calorie Calculator


----------



## PD85

To chime in about everyone's concerns about excess calcium. The body really tightly controls calcium levels and it would like take a mega-dose to likely cause any sort of issue. If you are concerned, just get a calcium blood test done 2x yearly or however often you see fit.


----------

